# Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 08/09 Season



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fixtures for the opening weekend:

Saturday, 16 August 2008
Arsenal v West Brom, 12:45 
Bolton v Stoke, 15:00 
Everton v Blackburn, 15:00 
Hull v Fulham, 15:00 
Middlesbrough v Tottenham, 15:00 
Sunderland v Liverpool, 17:30 
West Ham v Wigan, 15:00 

Sunday, 17 August 2008
Aston Villa v Man City, 15:00 
Chelsea v Portsmouth, 13:30 
Man Utd v Newcastle, 16:00 


Seeing as the Community Shield is the so-called ‘curtain raiser’ for the league season, thought I might as well have this thread up and it can be discussed in here.



_*I need to make it clear that I want people to watch their mouths this season, as I won’t be standing for it. Banter sure, just don’t take it too far, and lets try and discuss things like adults, without resorting to childish name calling.*_

Ok let the hype and madness begin.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice thread :side:

Obviously can't wait for this season, my main hope is that it isn't a huge anti climax like last season.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Is it Portsmouth/Man Utd this year in the Community Shield.

I reckon Portsmouth will do fairly well this season with Crouch & Defoe up front, i wouldnt put it past them to get another upset win over United in the Community Shield, especially with some of Uniteds key players out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch and Defoe is definitely one of the best strike partnerships in the league if they click togetehr. Saying that they should from England experience. Typical Big Man Litlle Man combination.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

My prediction of Top Five at end of season

Chelsea
Man Utd
Liverpool
Spurs
Arsenal


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll go for the whole table.

1. Arsenal
2. Chelsea
3. Man Utd 
4. Liverpool
5. Portsmouth
6. Spuds
7. Aston Villa
8. Everton
9. Man City
10. Newcastle
11. Blackburn
12. West Ham
13. Sunderland
14. Middlesbrough
15. Fulham
16. West Brom
17. Stoke City - wishful thinking considering i'm from Stoke, but they will proberly finish rock bottom
18. Bolton
19. Wigan
20. Hull City

Yeah i'm a little biased, but their is no way Arsenal arnt finishing in the top 4 and their is no chance the Spuds will overtake them, i remember last year when everybody was claiming the Spuds would finish above Arsenal, we all know how that went :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think the bottom 3's rally interesting. 

Hull have signed pretty well in the window, Geovanni, Halmosi, Gardner, Mendy, Warner, Fagan and Boeteng is a mixture of experience and decent players.

Stoke have only signed Kitson, and for a ridiculous price, but they play quite defensive football and I can see teams struggling to break them down. 

West Brom are the best of the 3 sides to come up, but sold Gera and haven't signed an abundance of players. 

As for Liverpool, I'm hopeful we can make some progress and take advantage of the fact Arsenal have lost 2 of their best players in Flamini and Hleb.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Chelsea
> Man Utd
> Liverpool
> Spurs
> Arsenal


Please tell me that's not in correct order, please.

At the moment I'm pretty sure of a couple of things. Man Utd should win the league. Chelsea won't win the league, but will be up there. Arsenal will either do wonderfully or poorly, there won't be any middle ground, we'll likely finish 4th. If anyon does break up the top four, which I highly doubt, it'll probably be Spurs coming in for us, but the only way its happening is if all of Spurs signings immediately click and Bent has a great season, coinciding with a shit season by Arsenal. Hardly likely to happen tbh.

There's a slight chance Liverpool could put something together and win the league, but a lot will depend on their defence, in particular Agger. They have 3 world class players in Torres, Gerrard and Masch, and if others can get up to their level, Liverpool should be a force, especially given know Rafa seems to have found a consistent selection to fit in with his system. I think the summer business by Liverpool so far has been poor. Keane will prove to be a useful player, but 20M is too much for him and Rafa has seemingly neglected the need for a left footer and wingers.

I can't see Blackburn doing too well. They've lost a good manager in Sparky, their best player in Bentley, and haven't replaced either adequately. Reports have already come out damning Ince, and although they're likely false as Ince has been a common media target in the past, I think the step up from League 2 to the Premier League will be too much for 'The Guv'.

Everton will make the UEFA Cup again. They've built up a good team there, and I still think they should be doing a bit more business this summer, in particular another striker would go down badly, nor would a right back. They did remarkably last season with injuy hit campaigns to Arteta, Pienaar and Cahill, so it they can all have good healthy seasons, feeding the Yak, Everton should be up there.

Villa look poor and apart from the recent acquisition of Shorey for 3.5M, they have been abysmal in the transfer market. 5.5M for Sidwell, and 6M for Luke Young (yet MON stated he only rates Finnan at 1M). They still lack depth, and an injury to SUPER YOUNG, could ruin them. Pompey are looking formidable, a left winger and left back would give them a very polished team which could make some noise next season. Their backline is ageing a bit though. They should compete for UEFA Cup. City should compete for Europe again if they can keep Corluka. Sell Richards for over the odds and keep Corluka would be my advice to them, then shift him into centre back so Onuoha can play at right back. Boro, Newcastle and Wigan will likely fight it out for the remaining top half spots. West Ham looks very 'dyer' :side:, they haven't done good business and still have the same injury prone squad as last year, not to mention they're best players (Green and Upson) are unhappy for petty reasons on West Ham's behalf. Also, Freddie Sears looks like being a big disappointment to me. Fulham and Bolton will flirt with relegation, but avoid it. Sunderland will comfortably avoid it. West Brom may just avoid it too, but Hull and Stoke are both going down, Hull at the bottom. Zigic should do well for Stoke, especially with Lawrence's delivery.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

My Prediction for the table at the end of the season.

1) Chelsea
2) Man Utd
3) Liverpool
4) Spurs
5) Arsenal
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Pompey
9) Newcastle
10) Man City
11) Sunderland
12) Blackburn
13) Middlesbrough
14) Fulham
15) West Ham
16) Bolton
17) Wigan
18) West Brom
19) Stoke
20) Hull City

Ill make this quick: Yes I am biased to Spurs, but I think Arsenal have lost a few key players this summer and will have another trophyless season. Id like to be proved wrong though. I think Chelski will win the League this year as they are shaping up nicely but It will be tight again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah, a nice easy win at Old Trafford to start the season off 

Anyway, my guess is:

1) Man United
2) Chelsea
3) Liverpool
4) Arsenal
5) Spurs
6) Pompy
7) Newcastle
8) Villa
9) Man City
10) Everton
11) Blackburn
12) Boro
13) Fulham
14) West Ham
15) Sunderland ( hopefully 20th though )
16) WBA
17) Wigan
18) Bolton
19) Stoke
20) Hull


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

^^^ Agreeded (Cyberwaste)

I can see Arsenal having a flop and Spurs taking advantage maybe even Pompy or Villa


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I see a pretty great battle for 3rd and 4th between Liverpool, Arsenal and Spurs, but it ending up with the usual suspects getting the two spots.

I'm thinking we'll win the title again, although I'm not certain that we will like I was last summer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Everyone's predicting Wigan to do poorly. I don't know why. They're youngsters in Valencia, and Taylor will continue to improve. They have a quality backline with Kirkland, Scharner, and Edman, however they could do with another centre-back. They have good experienced players in Melchiot, Heskey and Kilbane. They have two talented players in Koumas and Marlon King who could well come good this season. Not to mention a cracking enthusiastic player in Wilson Palacios. There's also good depth with signings Kapo and de Ridder and Henri Camara. Not to mention they've done brilliantly ever since Steve Bruce arrived and I expect it to continue. They'll get about 11th spot, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't see Wigan doing badly this season, not when you compare them to the other teams who finished around them, and the teams who've come up.

I thought they would go down last season, and that was seemingly a smart bet, but with the young players and when Bruce came on board, they were turned around, and towards the end of the season they were certainly a different team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm hoping that Liverpool can improve from last year and i'm also hoping that i'll be able to watch more games this year :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wigan have a brilliant looking team bearing in mind their position I think. 

Koumas, Brown, Valencia, Palacios, De Ridder, Kirkland, Melchiot, Edman, Scharner, King and Heskey are all good at this level, and not many other teams in the lower depths of the league have a team that can challenge that. 

Novus, we bought 2 left footed players, Dossena and N'Gog (he uses both), our width comes from our full backs, Dossena will always bomb forward because that's his style but we'll need to convince Arbeloa into doing the same in the right, he's capbable of greatness going forward as he showed in the Champions league, but sometimes he's too hesitant to cross the half way line. We don't get a great deal of natural width from Kuyt, Babel or Gerrard so alot will depend on what kind of season Arbeloa and Dossena have, and also Mascherano. Masch will be the "cover man" who gets back every time Arbs and The Doss get forward, which is why I'm so pissed off we're losing him at the start of the season, so I'd have liked a winger to come in. But ultimately we'll play something like 

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carra - Skrtel/Agger - Dossena

Mascherano - Alonso/Barry 

Gerrard - Keane - Babel 

Torres *

Could change with Keane and Gerrard trading places but the basic point is we maintain defensive stabillity with 2 holding midfielders so the wingers can raid forward. Down the middle we look solid with Gerrard playing off Torres and Keane. 

Everton have made no singings and the only person they seem to be investing interest in is Alan Smith. They could have a mare of a season if the don't add some new faces, the same probelsm as last year will come up again, not enough depth to replace players when the likes of Cahill and Arteta are injured. I assume they will use that money they got for Johnson on something useful (ie; probably not Smith), if not, they're in trouble.

I see Spurs doing well, I rate Gomes and Modric hugely and Dos Santos is a great prospect. Bentley is also a great signing if they get the best of him. If they can get Arshavin (and they probably will because Andrei is refusing to play for or train with Zenit) then they could be a real force, especially if Bent keeps up his pre-season form. The defense could be the problem again though, they don't seem too delighted with Hutton, King is always injured, Woodgate is quite injury prone, Dawson's come off a pretty bad season and Gardner (loan) and Chimbonda are gone. Ramos is a very good coach though and I fear Spurs with him in charge.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

On paper Liverpool look to have a very strong line up, certainly in attack they look strong with a good balance, i have my doubts over their defence though. With Liverpool they have the side its just a matter of things coming together and staying consistent for the whole season but they never seem to be able to.

Chelsea certainly have an abundance of quality players all over the pitch and on paper it would be hard to argue against them, but they have a new coach and alot of egos in the side which could be harmful to their chances.

Man Utd had nearly everything go right for them last season, Ronaldo was on unbelievable form and had very few injuries that disrupted their season. They are basically the same side this season but they are going to be missing key players at the start of the season and they might not be so lucky with injuries this season, although they do have decent depth, obviously they will be their or their abouts at the end of the season, i just don't see this season as strong as the last for them.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Top 6

Chelsea (hopefully)
United
Liverpool
Arsenal
'Spurs
Everton

Bottoms 6
'Boro
Fulham
West Brom
Bolton
Stoke
Hull

Looks like a good season. Arsenal will probably get 4th.
I reckon Blackburn could be in for a tough season though, they could surprise me but I dunno.

Liverpool look pretty similar to last season, Keane is a good signing if they can get the best out of him though.
Arsenal losing Hleb is a big blow but they look to have some more youngsters coming throughn too so ya never know.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I really hope to see more of the youth this season bearing in mind you're now allowed more subs, some really great talent seems to be emerging. Nemeth, Pacheco, Ramsey, Rafael Da Silva, Fabio Da Silva, Wilshere, Spearing, Plessis, Possebon, Darby, Campbell, Sahar, Sinclair, N'Gog, Di Santo, Barazite, Insua, Stoch to name a few...

Speaking of youth, Liverpool have been linked with Gai Assulin and Iago. How I would mark if we got either or both of them.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Losing Hleb really isnt a big blow, sure he looks brillant and technically he is as good as anyone but his contribution to the team was very little. He was good at linking the play together but he provided very few assists and you would be hard pressed to find him scoring a goal for Arsenal.

I have no doubt that Nasri and Vela will step up and fill his position without to many problems and produce a greater end product.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I think it's a nice the added bonus of a bigger bench, it should lead to more kids getting some minutes of the pitch. 

The carling cup should be great this year from our standpoint, oddly looking forward to it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> On paper Liverpool look to have a very strong line up, certainly in attack they look strong with a good balance, i have my doubts over their defence though. With Liverpool they have the side its just a matter of things coming together and staying consistent for the whole season but they never seem to be able to.


Centrally Pools defense is good with Skrtel, Agger, Carra and Hyypia but its their wide backs that aren't really of any quality. Sure Dossena had one good season with Udinese, but he may flop in the EPL. Same could be said for Degen he looked solid at Dortmund in the Bundesliga, but Rafa often buys some wide backs (Kromkamp, Josemi etc) that don't work out at all. Through the middle of the park Pool are looking good but their width is poor and that's gonna hurt them imo.

I still think we'll win the title, just don't have the same definitive feeling as last season but I don't see Pool or Le Arse winning this season, and Chelsea I expect to be the closest challengers, just don't know how BIG PHIL will cope over the course of the season.

Word is most likely a Saha/Tevez combo up front for the Community Shield and Roo to hopefully feature against Newcastle. Also got Campbell to turn to, but I would love to see Huntelaar come in, although we've only been linked with Berbatov recently which I'm not too thrilled with as we could do better



> Everton have made no singings and the only person they seem to be investing interest in is Alan Smith.


They're after Moutinho too don't forget.

And I'd laugh if Zigic left Valencia who fair go may have had a shit season to join Stoke, as they all but look like being the Derby of the upcoming season.



> Speaking of youth, Liverpool have been linked with Gai Assulin and Iago. How I would mark if we got either or both of them.


You'd get neither. I doubt Barca are that dumb to allow either to leave.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Centrally Pools defense is good with Skrtel, Agger, Carra and Hyypia but its their wide backs that aren't really of any quality. Sure Dossena had one good season with Udinese, but he may flop in the EPL. Same could be said for Degen he looked solid at Dortmund in the Bundesliga, but Rafa often buys some wide backs (Kromkamp, Josemi etc) that don't work out at all. Through the middle of the park Pool are looking good but their width is poor and that's gonna hurt them imo.
> 
> I still think we'll win the title, just don't have the same definitive feeling as last season but I don't see Pool or Le Arse winning this season, and Chelsea I expect to be the closest challengers, just don't know how BIG PHIL will cope over the course of the season.
> 
> ...


Centrally we are excellent, yes. I think we're unrivalled in the Premiership for amount of top class Centre backs. Out wide is always where we've lacked, however I think Arbeloa and Dossena out there with Insua, Aurelio, Darby, Degen and Finnan as back up is good enough for the time being. Yeah, Kromkamp and Josemi were wank, but you can tell none of our current full backs are quite that bad, even if Dossena flopped, he'd have a long way to go to being anywhere near as bad as the 2 you mentioned. Given his price tag he will be given a suitable amount of time ot justify it too. 

Chelsea will without a doubt be the closest challengers. BIG PHIL or not, they have a squad full of tested professionals, experienced stars and great youth (because they can afford to go out and nab the best young talent across europe)

They are after Moutinho, but the talks have died down quite a bit, I don't know what it's like in Australia, but over here they're only really being linked with Smith. 

Barca have such an abundance of talent that you never know who they'd let go, they produce young, quality players like machines.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™;6100219 said:


> Word is most likely a Saha/Tevez combo up front for the Community Shield and Roo to hopefully feature against Newcastle.


Huh whose word? His name wasn't even mentioned Fergie's press conference and he's not even in the squad, he won't be taking part in any of Sundays game. 

I expect Rooney to be at the very least on the bench for Newcastle.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I always liked the 5 man bench, it gave the Premier League some uniqueness. What about back in the day when there was only a three man bench, woah! Epic stuff. One spot for the keeper, another for the big striker/centre half, then the last one for the quick guy who could play anywhere wide. Talk about versatility! Those we're the days :side:

Also, one of my reliable source from Italy (who also happens to be a Liverpool fan), says that Dossena isn't much. I'm not sure whether to trust him though because his idea of a world class full-back is Panucci :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm expecting some Arsenal youngsters to take advantage of the 7 man bench this season and make an impact.

Vela
Ramsey
Wilshere
Barazite


*Vela *- Been out on loan in Spain for the last couple of years, main position is up front but i reckon he will make a big impact playing on the left for us this season.

*Ramsey* - From what i've seen of him in pre-season i can see why Arsenal & Man Utd were after him the boy has talent and a big future, he will play a big role in the Carling Cup for us, and he will get games in the FA Cup aswell, he will have to be patient though for a place in the Premiership side, but he could make an impact on the wings coming of the bench.

*Wilshere* - Been at Arsenal since he was 9, now 16, Arsene has kept him under wraps and looks set to unleash him. If the kid continues his progression from what i've seen of him in the Reserves & Pre-Season then he is going to be class, he will likely follow a similar path to Ramsey getting Carling cup games, and perhaps the odd sub appearance in other competitions. No doubt the English media will be hailing him as the great new English hope when he makes his first appearance.

*Barazite* - Not had much of sniff of first team football at Arsenal and i wouldnt be suprised to see him go out on loan this season to prepare him more physically. He certainly has the potential to be top player, he has been the standout player in the reserves for the last couple of years. So if he doesnt go out on loan he could benefit from a few sub appearances for Arsenal this season and i expect him to have big role in the Carling Cup.

I also expect Bendtner & Walcott to step up this season and be consistent first team performers.

I would say Lansbury aswell but he seems to have stagnated a little and doesnt look nearly as good as his potential was showing a couple of years ago.

Randall & Hoyte don't have futures at Arsenal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Also, one of my reliable source from Italy (who also happens to be a Liverpool fan), says that Dossena isn't much. I'm not sure whether to trust him though because his idea of a world class full-back is Panucci :side:


Depends how much of Dossena he's watched. He was excellent last season, and very highly rated. Before then, not quite so amazing. 

Seeing as he likes Panucci alot I'm guessing he's a fan of those with years of consistancy, in which case he may not be quite as high on Dossena as some. 

I think he looks a great attacking threat, who can get caught out of position, and is strong in the tackle. He needs to learn a bit, but so do all new players, not even Torres came in and did brilliantly straight away, his away form was highly unimpressive.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd like to see Armand Traore get some more first team football this season. He's aleays good in the early rounds of Cup Competitions, and although he does have nervy moments, his raw potential is immense. Every time I've seen him in the reserves, he's been untouchable. It's a shame he's likely to have Clichy blocking him from the first team for so long though.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Back on Wigan, they were down at Hillsboro for a friendly on Staurday which they won 3-2.

They didn't look Premiership class, and if we could mark a corner with a little more authority, we'd have probably kept a clean sheet.

Titus Bramble is hilarious.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> I'd like to see Armand Traore get some more first team football this season. He's aleays good in the early rounds of Cup Competitions, and although he does have nervy moments, his raw potential is immense. Every time I've seen him in the reserves, he's been untouchable. It's a shame he's likely to have Clichy blocking him from the first team for so long though.


He's always looked a little shakey defensively when he has played for the first team, and think Wenger is considering making him more of a winger. I could see him going out on loan to gain a bit more experience though, because for my money he is behind the best left back in the world in Clichy and unless Clichy gets injured he isn't going to get a look in outside of the Carling Cup.

Plus Clichy could be in that position for the next 10 years, so your right Traore really isnt going to get much of a look in.

I just wish i had as much faith in are centre backs as i do in are full backs, Sagna & Clichy are just simply awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Everyone's predicting Wigan to do poorly. I don't know why.


I like what I saw from Wigan last season.

Hence....

Final Table:
1) Manchester United
2) Arsenal
3) Liverpool
4) Chelsea 
5) Tottenham
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Middlesbrough 
9) Portsmouth
10) Wigan Athletic
11) Manchester City
12) West Ham United
13) Fulham
14) Sunderland
15) Blackburn
16) Newcastle
17) Bolton
18) Stoke
19) West Brom
20) Hull City

10th, bitches. But I was a bit biased in these standings.......fuck Chelsea. 



> Losing Hleb really isnt a big blow, sure he looks brillant and technically he is as good as anyone but his contribution to the team was very little. He was good at linking the play together but he provided very few assists and you would be hard pressed to find him scoring a goal for Arsenal.
> 
> I have no doubt that Nasri and Vela will step up and fill his position without to many problems and produce a greater end product.


I think you're underrating Hleb. He may have just been a link-up...but he was a damn good one at that. Additionally, he had chemistry with the entire attack. That's something Nasri and Vela don't have. There will be an adjustment period.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> I think you're underrating Hleb. He may have just been a link-up...but he was a damn good one at that. Additionally, he had chemistry with the entire attack. That's something Nasri and Vela don't have. There will be an adjustment period.


I think the main things that cost us last season was how unproductive are wingers were, we had Hleb and Eboue mainly.

In the league

Hleb - 2 goals, 6 assists.

Eboue - 0 goals, 1 assist.


Thats a pretty terrible return, Hleb's main quality was that he linked up well with Cesc and once Cesc has built an understanding with the new guys Nasri & Vela, and Rosicky returns we will hardly notice Hleb's absence. We can't afford to carry unproductive players we need wingers who are going to be contributing goals and assists, its no coincidence we were so successful when we had Pires & Ljungberg creating and banging in goals from the wing aswell as playing link up play. Being just a great link up guy isnt good enough we need more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I like what I saw from Wigan last season.
> 
> Hence....
> 
> ...


I'd like to know your justification for Chelsea, Blackburn, Pompey and Newcastle being so low :side: 

And Nasri and Vela are good enough to make their own chemisry. Hleb was woeful the season before last, even Novus, his biggest mark here, acknowledged how average a season he had. It only took him a few months to build up a relationship with Cesc, same as Cesc and Flamini. Gilberto had always partnered Fabregas before, but good players can gel together, it's Football, different things can work.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking forward to Sunday, 1st time i'll have bin in the lower tier. Look out for my flag near one of the corner flags.

We should win the league, will be just as tight as last season.

I tip tottenham to do well.

And im looking forward to the Carling Cup tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Losing Hleb really isnt a big blow, sure he looks brillant and technically he is as good as anyone but his contribution to the team was very little. He was good at linking the play together but he provided very few assists and you would be hard pressed to find him scoring a goal for Arsenal.


I must say, I'm surprised at those assist stats. I could have sworn Hleb would have more than that. He must have gotten a fair share in the CL then. There's a good reason why he doesn't get bucked loads of assists too. As a passing team, he's the guy that'll create the space, he'll then pass it off for someone else to exploit the space, and as Arsenal are reluctant to shoot at times, that space will usually be exploited by another pass. Simply, there is no better in the league at making space, and for that reason, we will miss him. I just hope Nasri can mould himself into a similar type of player, but he doesn't seem like as comfortable a wide player as Hleb, nor is he as confident with ball at feet.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> I must say, I'm surprised at those assist stats. I could have sworn Hleb would have more than that. He must have gotten a fair share in the CL then. There's a good reason why he doesn't get bucked loads of assists too. As a passing team, he's the guy that'll create the space, he'll then pass it off for someone else to exploit the space, and as Arsenal are reluctant to shoot at times, that space will usually be exploited by another pass. Simply, there is no better in the league at making space, and for that reason, we will miss him. I just hope Nasri can mould himself into a similar type of player, but he doesn't seem like as comfortable a wide player as Hleb, nor is he as confident with ball at feet.


I hope Nasri molds himself into a Pires type player rather than a Hleb type player, because its the Pires type player we need, for my money we will be a better side without Hleb because he was the main culprit of the pass, pass and pass again mentality, we need more directness, people willing to shoot.

Outside of our forwards we are far to reliant on Cesc to provide the assists and the goals from midfield.

Midfielders last season in all competitions

Games - Goals - Assists

*Fabregas* - 45 - 13 - 23
*Hleb* - 42 -	5 -	8
*Eboue* - 36 -	0 - 2
*Rosicky *- 24 - 7 - 2
*Walcott* - 39 - 7 - 5
*Diaby* - 28 - 4 - 2
*Denilson* - 23 - 2 - 3
*Flamini *- 40 - 3


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I need to make it clear that I want people to watch their mouths this season, as I won’t be standing for it. Banter sure, just don’t take it too far, and lets try and discuss things like adults, without resorting to childish name calling.


I just *cant* predict a United title win, would break my heart to do so so here goes - 

Final Table:
1) Chelsea
2) Manchester Utd
3) Liverpool
4) Arsenal
5) Tottenham
6) Aston Villa
7) Portsmouth
8) Everton
9) Man City
10) Newcastle
11) West Ham
12) Sunderland
13) Blackburn
14) Fulham
15) Middlesboro 
16) Bolton
17) Wigan
18) West Brom
19) Hull City
20) Stoke


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

This is how i see it going....the top 4 going the same way again...afew changes lower down but nothing to dramatic.


1) Manchester United
2) Chelsea
3) Arsenal
4) Liverpool
5) Everton
6) Tottenham
7) Portsmouth
8) Aston Villa
9) Newcastle
10) Blackburn
11) Manchester City
12) West Ham United
13) Middlesbrough
14) Sunderland
15) Fulham
16) Wigan Athletic
17) Bolton
18) West Brom
19) Hull City
20) Stoke


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stoke really need to sign a couple of quality players soon or else they could be pulling a Derby, i understand people might not want to live in Stoke but they need do something, because Dave fucking Kitson isnt going to keep them up.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Stoke are coming bottom, no two ways about it that I can see


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Stoke are coming bottom, no two ways about it that I can see


The only thing i can see saving Stoke at the moment, is the fact they are quite like the old Bolton sides, difficult to break down, heavy pressure and tackling and have no shame in playing long ball football all day long.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> I'd like to know your justification for Chelsea, Blackburn, Pompey and Newcastle being so low :side:
> 
> And Nasri and Vela are good enough to make their own chemisry. Hleb was woeful the season before last, even Novus, his biggest mark here, acknowledged how average a season he had. It only took him a few months to build up a relationship with Cesc, same as Cesc and Flamini. Gilberto had always partnered Fabregas before, but good players can gel together, it's Football, different things can work.


I don't like Chelsea. So, that was bias. Blackburn lose Bentley and Friedel. Pompey...well, they'll be a quality side. Just not better than the sides above them. Though, looking at what Everton did(or didn't do) during the off-season...they could drop out of the UEFA Cup spots. It's tough to gage how the mid-table will play out. Newcastle...they weren't very good last season and it looks like they didn't do anything to improve the team. And I don't like them. Makes for a prediction of 16th place. 

I hope Nasri and Vela gel quickly with the squad...but I'm still nervous about it. Maybe this is a bad example, but Henry had his problems early with Barca last season. They can happen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Blackburn still have a pretty good team, Friedel wasn't irreplacable. With the right guidance, Robinson is better. 

Pompey bought Crouch. Crouch + Defoe = success. They are a bit of width away from being a top class side. 

Newcastle didn't improve? Gutierrez? Coloccini? Guthrie? And they started playing very well towards the end of the season with Owen, Martins and Viduka in a front 3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fabio's goal for the reserves last night was rather









I'm sure it'll get put on Youtube soon enough.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> I hope Nasri and Vela gel quickly with the squad...but I'm still nervous about it. Maybe this is a bad example, but Henry had his problems early with Barca last season. They can happen.


Nearly everyone that leaves Arsenal struggles to find the same form they had at Arsenal. Henry had the team fitted around him and was the focal point of the team at Arsenal, whilst at Barcelona he is just another player in a system that doesnt suit him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fabio's goal for the reserves last night was rather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Against Northwich? It was pretty good.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Nearly everyone that leaves Arsenal struggles to find the same form they had at Arsenal.


Anelka?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Anelka?


Remind how many different clubs has Anelka been at since leaving Arsenal and how succesful has been at these clubs.

Trust me 21 million for Anelka is some of the best business Arsene Wenger ever did.

Let's see he went from being a league champion at Arsenal to

Flopping at Real Madrid
Went back to PSG
Had a so so loan spell at Liverpool
Played for Man City
Then Fenerbahce
Then Bolton
and now Chelsea where he has hardly been a regular and has scored 2 goals.

Yeah his career really went better after leaving Arsenal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Let's see he went from then league champions Arsenal to

Won the Champions League at Real Madrid
Won Euro 2000 with France
Went back to PSG
Had a fucking great spell at Liverpool, almost taking us to the title
Was the main man at Man City, scoring 38 in 89, which is a quality record in a shit team
Then scored quite a few at Fenerbahce
Then was the main man at Boltonm scoring 21 in 53, which again, is good is a shit side
and now Chelsea where he has showed some of the best form of his career in pre season, scoring 4 goals against AC Milan

Not that bad eh? :lmao


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Let's see he went from then league champions Arsenal to
> 
> Won the Champions League at Real Madrid
> Won Euro 2000 with France
> ...


Yeah he was a big part of the Real Madrid success, i wonder why they got rid of him so quickly he was a huge loss. 
His spell at Liverpool was so good that when you had the chance to sign him you turned him down.
Forgive me for not thinking much of the Turkish league.
Yeah i'm sure fighting relegation battles and midtable battles with Bolton & Man City really was the highlight of his career after winning the premiership.
Well shit me he's performed in Pre-season, it means nothing.

Lets see when he was at Arsenal he was being touted as the player Henry became at Arsenal, but he left Arsenal and then Arsenal went on to win a few league titles and F.A. Cups and went a season unbeaten, whilst Anelka was helping Bolton & Man City stay up and whilst he was collecting a pay cheque at Fenerbahce.

I wonder if he is still worth the 21 million Real Madrid paid Arsenal for him, me thinks not.

Anelka was supposed to have the career Henry has had, instead he spent most of it at teams battling relegation.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Blackburn still have a pretty good team, Friedel wasn't irreplacable. With the right guidance, Robinson is better.
> 
> Pompey bought Crouch. Crouch + Defoe = success. They are a bit of width away from being a top class side.
> 
> Newcastle didn't improve? Gutierrez? Coloccini? Guthrie? And they started playing very well towards the end of the season with Owen, Martins and Viduka in a front 3.


Friedel may not be irreplacable, but Robinson hasn't show over the past year that he's capable of replacing him. I thought Robinson was horrible last season.

I like Pompey's attack with Crouch, Defoe, Kanu, and Kranjcar. Plus, Diarra seemed to do well in the MF last season. So, the question is between Tottenham, Everton, Pompey, and Aston Villa...who are the strongest? Out of those 4, I liken Pompey to be the 4th strongest. Also, I put them behind Middlesbrough because I have a good feeling about Middlesbrough. I believe Mido has upped his conditioning, and will be good form all-season. I think Mido will be a tremendous striker this season. Alves and Mido sounds good to me. I just got a good 'feeling' about them. 

As for Newcastle...so? Coloccini isn't even on the roster I'm looking at. Guthrie will help out but I'm a bit cautious. He still has some proving to do. Gutierrez wilh also help out that stagnant offense from last season. They seemed very up and down. More down than up, though. But even so, if I recall correctly...Newcastle's backline was shaky, at best. What should we expect out of the backline, this season? More shaky play?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4b0iaGlT6E&


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Friedel may not be irreplacable, but Robinson hasn't show over the past year that he's capable of replacing him. I thought Robinson was horrible last season.
> 
> I like Pompey's attack with Crouch, Defoe, Kanu, and Kranjcar. Plus, Diarra seemed to do well in the MF last season. So, the question is between Tottenham, Everton, Pompey, and Aston Villa...who are the strongest? Out of those 4, I liken Pompey to be the 4th strongest. Also, I put them behind Middlesbrough because I have a good feeling about Middlesbrough. I believe Mido has upped his conditioning, and will be good form all-season. I think Mido will be a tremendous striker this season. Alves and Mido sounds good to me. I just got a good 'feeling' about them.
> 
> As for Newcastle...so? Coloccini isn't even on the roster I'm looking at. Guthrie will help out but I'm a bit cautious. He still has some proving to do. Gutierrez wilh also help out that stagnant offense from last season. They seemed very up and down. More down than up, though. But even so, if I recall correctly...Newcastle's backline was shaky, at best. What should we expect out of the backline, this season? More shaky play?


Robinson is still young with time to improve, Friedel is just about on his last hurrah. It's a wise sort of signing. 

Mido is shit. Aliadiere and Tuncay > him. 

Coloccini has signed. And he and Gutierrez are fantastic. Guthrie is very solid, which is what Newcaslte need in a player.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4b0iaGlT6E&


I thinks we have a promising left back no??


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes Newcastle were shaky last season, but that was under clueless Fat Sam. You must not have seen us with Keegan in charge towards the end of the season because we had a very good run of form. We have become a stronger side for the start of this season. Adding Spiderman to add something to the left of Midfield, Guthrie has been simply awesome in pre-season which makes me wonder why Liverpool got rid of him. Collocini is a rock solid defender that can play anywhere across the backline but he does have a big price tag over his head. Our other signing completely when under the radar which was Sebastian Bassong from Metz. A young centreback that looks strong, quick and good on the ball. He could play a big part in the season. 

We also got rid of the horrible duo of Stephen Carr and Peter Ramage. Two very bad defenders that we needed off the wage bill. Emre was hardly ever on the pitch and was out for a very long time with minor injuries. He must be a miracle worker because he always seemed to play internationals for Turkey. Oh and one more thing, please someone sign Alan Smith he is one of the worst players we have ever had and that's saying something.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4b0iaGlT6E&


Jesus has come back as two Twins.

Ha at Rafael getting all the limelight and Fabio responds with that.Im so fucking hyped right now, that burst of pace was insane.

Just has a frighting thought,

Nani and Ronaldo on both wings.

Da Silvas both overlapping.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Just got back from Lazio, was rather fun match enjoyable being at Anfield for the first time since like May 7th and there was a fun atmosphere.

Ngog again looks really good and strong, much better than i expected him to be, have good hopes for him.

Hopefully we showed Rafa who we want aswell - Xabi and not Barry.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We have a mint squad this season again with the additions of the twins, Posseban, Campbell, Foster and hopefully another striker.

We could do it all this season, definetly have the squad to do it once Ronaldo returns from injury.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4b0iaGlT6E&


He stumbled through. :side:


This is class.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZs1qm1ojuk


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nothing special.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> He stumbled through. :side:
> 
> 
> This is class.
> ...


The best thing about Wilshere is that he's left footed. That just about guarantees him International football in the future.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE SUN: WE LOVE IT said:


> *United jokers give Ron a Real hoot
> 
> CHEEKY Devil Man United stars welcomed back Cristiano Ronaldo yesterday — with a REAL MADRID shirt.*
> 
> ...










If true that is bloodly brilliant.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> nothing special.


:lmao

I should of got the clip of him skinning Salgado in the Real Madrid game.


The boy is something special, i've not been this excited about a youngster this much since Fabregas was coming through, he will be hyped like Rooney was in a year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExAP8BEV3eo


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure what the kid wants me to say, that I came everywhere at the sight of it? 

Truth be told I didn't even bother watching it.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Not sure what the kid wants me to say, that I came everywhere at the sight of it?
> 
> Truth be told I didn't even bother watching it.


I'm just discussing talented youngsters, you can say what you want.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right I watched it, good goal from the kid, but it's a pretty common goal, Fabio's was better.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> The best thing about Wilshere is that he's left footed. That just about guarantees him International football in the future.


I'd lol if he played on the right ahead of Bentley.

How many 16 year old English kids have we seen promoted to the first team at Arsenal, it tells you something about Wengers belief in him.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I reallt wanna see Fabio's goal in full with celebrations and build up. Should be on youtube soon.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lower leagues start today. Can't say I ever particularly watch them when the Premiership is on, mainly due to being at the matches, but for a week I may mark for it, and in particular mark for LEEDS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We've got Birmingham/Sheff Utd on in an hour over here, could be a good game.

Could. Sadly, only Setanta are showing the Community Shield tomorrow the bastards 

I need to renew my subscription...


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Community Shield is going to be streaming free on any websites?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-WR- don't steal something I made again.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> -WR- don't steal something I made again.


Sorry, I didnt know that you made it.

Anyway back on topic.

When in Ronaldo due back? I heard sometime around October.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gary Neville is definetly started tomorrow, so i imagine the team will be:

VDS

Neville - Rio - Vidic - Evra

Nani - Scholes - Carrick - Giggs

Tevez - Campbell


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

-WR- said:


> Does anyone know if the Community Shield is going to be streaming free on any websites?



try p2p.com
they usually do a load of games


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im glad my dad has Setanta, get to see Portsmouth Vs Man U today 
Also, anybody going to be watching Leeds United on Tuesday against Chester?
Its live on Sky Sports, i'll deffinetly be watching.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Utd Line Up

Van der sar

Neville
Rio
Vidic
Evra
Fletch
Scholes
OShea
Nani

Giggs
Tevez


Rafael and Rodrigo on bench.

O'Shea needs to GTFO.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I found a stream link for the game if anyone wants it PM me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Horrible to see O'Shea start in midfield, and sad to see Fabio not on the bench.


I think we'll win, but I just want to see Rafael and Rodrigo. 



Our general play has been reasonably great, Nani has been annoyingly good, shame he'll miss the first two games.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Amazingly poor game. No Possebon and no Da Silva. I marked. 

Penalties should be the only entertainment, passing from everyone has been pretty shit. 

Tevez was easily MOTM.

Nice pen Diarra. 1-0 Tevez. 1-1. Defoe. Giggs 2-1. Mvuemba misses. Carrick always scores. 3-1. 

United have basically won it.

Pompey have to score, Johnson won't. 

Misses, miserably.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Rodrigo or Rafael made me a very sad panda.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tevez is not human.

Defo gonna miss wing play in the first couple of games, Nani was immense, he looks a lot more comfortable and more confident already.

I think we're just gonna use the brazil triplets in Carling Cup, doubt much first team unless we have injurys.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds like I missed an alarmingly shite game, oh well.

Quite happy Pompey managed to get a draw at fulltime against u lot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well we were under strength, and honestly Pompey will be getting fuck loads of draws if they do that shitty routine enough this season.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How did Crouch and Defoe do together?

Was MUF's banner SPOTTED also :side:?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Crouch and Defoe weren't in the game at all, although Defoe did more if I had to choose between them. As an attacking force the team didn't exist.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I thought United looked very sharp, they just didn't have the final finish. Portsmouth however were not at the races and on another day could have been on the end of a convincing scoreline.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I enjoyed Tevez's wild celebrations when Johnson missed, treated it like we'd just won the CL again, such heart, he just loves to win.










Look at the joy on the fuckers face.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha compare that with Giggs, He's probably getting bored of winning things now.

His penatly was class though, he looked pretty fly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What a horrible face :side:

Would he die to win as Javier Mascherano would is the question :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not given my thoughts, but here is how I see the top 5 going. 

1. United
2. Liverpool
3. Chelsea
4. Spurs
5. Arsenal _(Still love you though Novus. :$)_

I hope a good season is in store. Some of my pals said that in every Pre-Season game, the new signings have looked good, and these guys went to every single one. Hopefully what they said is true and we are ready to go come Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have confidence in us yet again this season. Saying that I'd prefer to finish 5th and United not win the league than like 3rd and them win the league.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe.

I'm torn. I'm not sure of the gap in prize money but I am sure we could do with the extra few million, as little as it may be, every little counts. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Couldn't really give a fuck about money. Having the most league titles is something money can never buy.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking foward to the premiership kicking off and think it will be a great season. Was going to post my predictions in here but seen there is a thread for it so instead will post the top 5 and bottom 5 in my opinion 

1. Chelsea
2. Liverpool
3. Man Utd
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham

15. Blackburn
16. W.B.A.
17. West Ham
18. Hull
19. Bolton
20. Stoke

Can't really be bothered explaining why i think this but if anyone asks i will


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If we finish out of the top two, something will have had to have gone seriously wrong.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

TBH that was more hope than actual thinking with my brain and i would say use are more likely to finish a head of Liverpool but i am hoping not. 

Although Liverpool have seemed too strengthen a lot from last season and i think will be a much better side. Especially if they add another play to there squad such as Gareth Barry. If you add Berbatov IMO you will win the league or even if its not Berbatov just another striker i don't see how use won't win the league.

Anyway, its early days and at the minute its all guess work. It really depends what kind of start Liverpool make and how Rafa deals with his team and by that i am meaning keeping Stevie Gerrard and Torres in at the start all the time.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

We will make a good start, its what Rafa decides to do around December time that will provide pitival. If the team keeps togther, we will be fine. I really don't want yet another mid-season dropoff. 

It's getting to the point where other teams expect it, so hopefully we can put that right. Hopefully.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pretty great day out, took over sum square near the greyhound pub and went fucking mental. 3 hours non-stop singing, and beer flying everywhere.

I thought it was a good game, Fletcher, Nani and Tevez were all great. Deserved win.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I enjoyed Tevez's wild celebrations when Johnson missed, treated it like we'd just won the CL again, such heart, *he just loves to win*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also grabs people round the neck when he doesn't get the right decision from the ref.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's some fodder for today...



Tim O'Sullivan of 411mania said:


> ARSENAL
> 
> Oh Arsenal, how you destroy me so. This team really put me through the mill last season and I don't expect a smoother ride this year. It's hard to preview the Arsenal, when I love them so dearly. However, I feel that I've called it down the middle in the past and I'll continue to do that now.
> 
> ...


Arsenal as Champions? I'm not even considering that right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's laughably positive thinking, Arsenal will be happy to hold onto 3rd with their current squad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Blackburn...18th.

I know Blackburn will be down...but they're not getting relegated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Blackburn should do alright, if they sell Santa, they might be in some trouble. Losing Bentley might be a bigger blow than some realize. Although who knows how Ince will do.

But seeing as they'll have Simpson at the back, they'll be fine.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd feel bad for Ince if he got relegated that quickly.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

If Arsenal sign a top quality defender and defensive midfielder then we will be up their challenging for the title, had it not been for Eduardo's injury then i'm pretty confident we would of won the league last season, also playing Eboue so much didnt help either. 

We ended up 4 points behind at the end given the injury problems we had with Rosicky, Van Persie & Eduardo (would Man Utd have won the league with long term injurys to players like Rooney, Ronaldo & Tevez) aswell as Sagna at the end of the season then that was closer than we should of come.

My major concern this year for Arsenal is the central defenders, it looks seriously weak and i fear they will be exposed over a long season even more so than last year.

Another major concern is are major reliance on the man in my sig, if he gets injured were fucked.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

He's an Arsenal fan, what else do you expect?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

True...but that goes for Man Utd and Liverpool, too. They lose Ronaldo and Gerrard, and they'd be in trouble also.

I agree about the central MF. We really need a good partner with Cesc. Diaby, Denilson, Ramsey...eh. Nothing jumps out to me. I like the idea of signing of another center-back, and moving Toure up field to the DFM.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> True...but that goes for Man Utd and Liverpool, too. They lose Ronaldo and Gerrard, and they'd be in trouble also.
> 
> I agree about the central MF. We really need a good partner with Cesc. Diaby, Denilson, Ramsey...eh. Nothing jumps out to me. I like the idea of signing of another center-back, and moving Toure up field to the DFM.


I agree take Ronaldo out of the United side and you seriously weaken them and the same for Gerrard but United & Liverpool also have pretty strong squads that could cover for them to a degree, they wouldnt be as strong but they would still be up their.

Everything Arsenal does basically goes through Fabregas, so if he gets injured it would seriously hurt are side, and i don't see anyone capable of covering for Cesc for more than a couple of games and we would be in serious danger of slipping out of the top 4 without him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFZnHEmVWKc


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFZnHEmVWKc


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love that guy so much.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wish I saw that live.

Found a quality pic - The Future










Haha at Scholes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Poor Crouch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What would Big Ron say.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> What would Big Ron say.


Portsmouth are a lazy team.



His feelings on Totti werent far off though.


"He actually looks a little twat, that Totti"


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't disagree he dives alot, can be abit of a cheat and abit of a drama queen. He is one if not the greatest player of all time. You can go on about Zico, Garrincha, Beckenbauer, Best, Pele, Maradona, Zidane, Fontaine etc. but they are all just hype. Totti never turned up on the big stage but when called upon wasn't afraid to back down(pen. v austraila). He is the most underrated player of all time. Not in the top 25 best players according to fifa 'cause of the lack of international football that season....Zidane didn't play for half a season club and country but came 2nd....bunch of hippocrates. His ball control is second to none, his techinque is perfect, he uses his weakness as strengths, might not have the speed but is too clever for oppositions...to simply put it he is naturally gifted.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Pompey fielded an all non-white team last season, rascits....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In all fairness I would not like to be in the shower with Pompeys team if i were someone like Defoe :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw Stelling do that live on Gillette.

Legend. Anyone else, you would feel miffed at the bias, but Stelling is just iconic, you just don't get bored of him.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

totti10 said:


> I can't disagree he dives alot, can be abit of a cheat and abit of a drama queen. He is one if not the greatest player of all time. You can go on about Zico, Garrincha, Beckenbauer, Best, Pele, Maradona, Zidane, Fontaine etc. but they are all just hype. Totti never turned up on the big stage but when called upon wasn't afraid to back down(pen. v austraila). He is the most underrated player of all time. Not in the top 25 best players according to fifa 'cause of the lack of international football that season....Zidane didn't play for half a season club and country but came 2nd....bunch of hippocrates. His ball control is second to none, his techinque is perfect, he uses his weakness as strengths, might not have the speed but is too clever for oppositions...to simply put it he is naturally gifted.


Totti is a good player, great at times but he is nowhere near one of the best players of all time.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Honestly I think that, a long with Paul Scholes, Totti is the most underrated player of this generation.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I fail to see how Scholes is underrated. Everyone I talk to sees him as a genius and even I, as a Liverpool fan, can admit how much he has brought to your team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholes is the best English player since their world cup winning side. It says a lot that whenever picking their all time Manchester United midfield Pat Crerand and Sir Bobby Charlton think about who should play alongside Scholes as they consider him to be a guarantee in the middle.

Over the last few years people have gone on about Gerrard and Lampard as the best midfielders in England even though Scholesy has been consistently better than them. We missed him for a whole season and struggled, then he comes back and in those two seasons we win the league twice and the champions league, that is no coincidence.

There is no other English player who could have adapted their game the way he has. For years he did the Lampard/Gerrard role better than both of them and now since his legs have started to go a bit has become a deep lying playmaker, and is probably the best on the planet at that role.

I just think he tends to get taken for granted due to the way he goes about his business.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And the best part is, he still can't tackle.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If he could tackle it just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

For my money, when Lampard was at his best, Scholes did that "Lampard/Gerrard" job nowhere near as well. Lampard has probably played in that position better than any other central midfielder in England. 

Credit to Scholes for the adapting, but I don't think he's the best at all his roles. If we're talking deep lying play makers, Makelele's name always sticks out to me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lampard for a season or two was different class in that role but for longevity I'd give Scholes the nod.

Makelele wasn't in Scholesy's league last season.

Makelele is proabably the best to play that role, but not last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Scholes wasn't much to smile about last season I wouldn't say. Bearing in mind the sort of position he plays, I'd say Flamini's and Mascherano's were similar, and they were better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Timmeh keeps it coming...



Tim O'Sullivan of 411mania said:


> Here's another four, starting with Terry's tears...
> 
> CHELSEA
> 
> ...


I'd like to see Chelsea finish 3rd..but I don't think it'll happen. Too good of a squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It's possible but yeah I don't think they will either.

Man City seem to be on the verge of a shambles, Thaksin you dirty mongrel.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

(sorry bout posting in wrong thread)

Will Man City just fade out of the Premier League?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, why would they? They won't be winning the title, but they certainly won't be going down.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, they are not getting relegated. 

I really like Nery Castillo. I'll definitely keep tabs on him. Based off what I've seen of him for Mexico, and what my dad tells me from his Greek-league days...the kid is promising.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpools physio >>> Yours


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Agreed.

It's bullshit how it looks like our number of away fans will be delpleted this season. At Sunderland we're only allowed 2,400 for health and safety reasons instead of 3,000 due to our persistant standing there last season :sad:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

You going though?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, you need 16 or more aways last season to get tickets :argh:

Hopefully my mate breaks his leg or something and I'll be there :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No, why would they? They won't be winning the title, but they certainly won't be going down.


The word going around is that if 'FRANK' gets sent back and goes down, City won't be able to cope. Apparantly, the money he has spent has been more than people think. People are saying he is desperate for investors because he can't afford to keep the club running and a real clear out will be needed.

It's all rumor, but seems to be backed up by the happenings of the last few days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Still, on the pitch, they'll be fine.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, not if they are cleared out they won't.

They won't cope without Richards, Dunne, Jo, Benjani, Johnson and so on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That won't happen though.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's bullshit how it looks like our number of away fans will be delpleted this season. At Sunderland we're only allowed 2,400 for health and safety reasons instead of 3,000 due to our persistant standing there last season :sad:


We got a 1200 allocation from Sunderland last season.

Although Pompey have given us an extra thousand tickets for this year.

City are fucked and i love it. All the money will get froze, players will get sold in January and they'll go down


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That won't happen though.


We'll see but it seems very likely to.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That Tim fella absolutely butchered that Everton preview. He's giving them no where near their due credit. If their injuries subside then they'll be a quality again this season. Also, Cahill is far from their best player.

As for Totti and Scholes being underrated. In terms of pure technical skill and ability, Totti is unbelievably good. He's a very clever player too, he's powerful, and obviously an inspirational leader. However he's not a very complete player. He so little running in him, and has no defensive game. For him to succeed, the team he's in must be literally moulded around him, which is why he was never at his best for Italy. I also don't think he's as consistent as other world beaters are at their prime. When a team sticks a man on him, and the flow to him is cut off, he can have a very limited affect on games, and in that way he's very reliant on his team, whereas other greats can always find a way of creating things themselves. A modern day great, no doubt. He is under recognised, which is evident in his lack of any individual honours, but he's not universally underrated. A lot of people know just how good he is. Better than Del Piero, imo, not just now but throughout their careers.

As for Scholes, currently I don't think he's that great. I wouldn't call him a deep-lying playmaker either. He doesn't sit as deep as the likes of Carrick, Pirlo or Xabi do, but rather he just doesn't make forward runs. Also, another thing, how is Makelele as deep lying playmaker? He almost never passes the ball more than 15 metres, let alone playing a killer ball. I respect he does have a clever nous about his passing, and that he plays the ball perfectly to players in the best positions to exploit space, but that just adds to him as a holding midfielder. Players with a passing range are what I call a deep-lying playmaker.

Anyway, back to Scholes. I haven't seen him throughout the duration of his career, so it's hard to judge, although I will say that he was epic in the 2002/03 season, and I don't think he's ever been as good since then. Currently he still has brilliant ability with on the ball, but he's so limited in what he can do with it. He can hardly even make space for himself to unleash his great shooting ability any more and usually relies on loose scraps to show that. He does however still make play wonderfully and is a vital cog in Man Utd's past two league triumphs, however he can also be very thankful he's in a team with such energy and world class movement in attack so he can move the ball quickly, as otherwise he'd very easily get overrun by a good midfielder. Like Lassana Diarra :side:

Oh, and he can't tackle :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Makelele is renowned as the deep lying play maker, because all moves start with him. He gets the ball rolling, when we were setting up against Chelsea in the Champions League, the first thought was always "How do we stop Claude distributing the ball quickly?". That's his role, he gets the ball out quick, it isn't about the range of his passes. He was involved in a great deal of Chelsea's goals, starting moves off. It was highlighted on Sky by Andy Gray and his magnificent machines many a time.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Role Model. What Emperor was trying to say is if this is all true about Manchester City then they aren't going to be able to hold onto top players and then there is every reason why they might go down or certainly more than why they would stay up.

How can you say if this was all true they players wouldn't leave. Do you think these guys are going to stay in a team who have no money to run there club and are really heading downwards and do you think Man City would keep them when they know they could make money on them such as Micah Richards, Richard Dunne, Jo, Elano, Martin Petrov and many more could make you good money. 

On the situation of Totti and Paul Scholes being underrated. Do i think Totti is? No i certainly don't. I have a friend who is Italian and says he is very highly rated as one of the top players in there league and at the end of the day thats where you should be being rated a top star or not so good in the domestic league you play in. Other people from other countries not rating him i don't have a problem with as i am one of them and he is yet to show me why i would think different.

Paul Scholes is defintetly underrated in the other hand though to a certain degree. I think he is the kinda name were people will say do you not think Scholes is underrated but i think he is great and i think there is a lot more people who talk about him being underrated even though if you counted all of them up its a lot of people.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Decided against going on the game tonight, £12 is scandalous. Hopefully we will avoid the embarrasment we suffered against Morecambe last season. We have a very strong team out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have to spend like 35 quid a cup match, and we seem to have loads of home cup matches :side:

Leeds 5-1 up at the break, fantastic seeing them run rampant


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Why the fuck do you like leeds? They hate Liverpool.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why the fuck do you like Everton? They hate United.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont like Everton, i just like to wind ste up with him thinking i doo...

There fans are scumier than Liverpools.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Er depends what you class as scummier. They sing more 'controversial' songs on a wider scale than we do.

I like Leeds cos:

- GARY FUCKIN MACCA
- Their hate of United
- How their fans have stuck with them so well
- My Dad hates them for no reason so me liking them also winds him up which helps.
- My old best mate had to move to Leeds for 3 years from year 4-7 and he said all the people there were sound :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Loving the fact Terry is saying we were at our highest level last season and can't get any better, truth be told we played better football the year before. Silly ****.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Preston 2-0 Chesterfield, Mellor scored both. I had a bet on 1-0 with Mellor as first goalscorer, gutted.

Rotherham have just equalised against Sheff Wed in the last minute of extra time. Local derby aswell that one.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good to see Neil Mellor doing okay for himself


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

He's lost a shitload of weight. I reckon he can get 20 goals this season if he stays fit.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

lool at us.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Neil Mellor was amazing in our reserves, just didn't have the pace for the Premiership. 

He'll do well in the Championship.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Stainless said:


> lool at us.


How's Simek doing? Fit again?

Such a class guy, wished we had been able to keep him.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

KME said:


> Neil Mellor was amazing in our reserves, just didn't have the pace for the Premiership.
> 
> He'll do well in the Championship.


His accelaration is immense. 

How did Wednesday play? SSN said you hit the woodwork 3 times in the second half.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He had a decent turn of pace, but he'd go off after 65 or so minutes, red, worn out, puffing and generally looking like he'd ran a marathon. 

Step up was too much for him, but he's still a great finisher.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok...last one from this guy. Just because I've already his preview for the first 2 of the big 4...might as well show the other 2 of the big 4.



Tim O'Sullivan of 411mania said:


> LIVERPOOL
> 
> It's not a myth and it's not a vicious rumour full of lies – this really, really, madly, truly, deeply is Liverpool's strongest chance of Premier League glory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> David Villa's bitch until the final, Fernando Torres.


I liked that.

KME, Ste and ILMJ won't tho. Nor that other Pool fan turned jobber DC. <3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love how people are saying Ronaldo won't have as good a season, they said that last summer.









He won't score 42 goals, but I'm fully expecting him to score plently, and go back to creating more goals as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I love how people are saying Ronaldo won't have as good a season, they said that last summer.


I said that 

And I'll say it again now too :side:

Also, that guys just done some good previews. I disagree with some of the positions though. Also, I agree with the entirety of his Boro one, except maybe that Alves is their key player.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree with most of it, except that we can realistically win the league, it's not really on, bearing in mind the size of our squad in comparison to United's and Chelsea's. Can't see either how Alves is their key man, having not had a full season yet. Downing is their heart of the team and the key man, Alves is one to watch.

As for the Villa comment, I suppose if the guy is basing it on Euro 2008 on the most part, Torres was Villa's bitch. However if we're talking about the whole season, the whole of Spain is Nando's bitch :side: Except maybe Dani Guiza.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

1.) Chelsea
2.) Man Utd
3.) Arsenal
4.) Liverpool

18.) Hull
19.) Blackburn/Bolton
20.) Stoke

How I would forecast the season going.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I liked that.
> 
> KME, Ste and ILMJ won't tho. Nor that other Pool fan turned jobber DC. <3.


Fuck you.

I could not care less about what happened in the Euro's. All that matters is Torres is once again going to own the Premiership, and that is the main thing. :hb


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

DC;

Simek is on the comeback, should be ready again sometime in September.

Shame Sodje is out for two months, and Tudgay for a fortnight. Typical Wednesday with the injuries.

Destiny;

Owls played alright, had kind of an average side out. Esajas was the pick of the bunch, and as is generally the case, hit the post with his penalty, after hitting the bar twice in normal time.

On the whole, we should have been 4-0 up in the first 20 minutes and game over, but we paid the price for not finishing and switching off after scoring.

It's a blessing in disguise somewhat anyway, Carling Cup mid-week games are no good for our thin squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> He won't score 42 goals, but I'm fully expecting him to score plently, and go back to creating more goals as well.


I heard something like he only had 7 assists last season. Is that right or bs?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™;6123103 said:


> I heard something like he only had 7 assists last season. Is that right or bs?


He had 7 assists in the premier league according to the official premier league website, putting him equal 18th in the assist league last season, with Fabregas 1st with 19.

He had 13 assists the season before.

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics/0,,12306,00.html


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice sig^^^^^^lol

Destiny,you really think Blackburn will go down?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anybody know if Drogba is fully fit to start the season?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I didnt say it last year but I will this year - Ronaldo wont have as good a season as he did last year.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He aint gonna get as many goals as last season because of his injury, but he still is the worlds best player and I have no doubt that when he comes back he'll do what he always does, scores goals, gets assits, skins people alive and gives us something to cheer about.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> He aint gonna get as many goals as last season because of his injury, but he still is the worlds best player and I have no doubt that when he comes back he'll do what he always does, scores goals, gets assits, skins people alive and gives us something to cheer about.


Maybe, but I dont think to nearly the same extent as last year which to be honest puts your title hopes in doubt, such was his impact for you.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The only reason why Ronaldo won't score as many goals is due to his injury. He will still be the best player in the Premiership and will get more than his fair share.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Im hoping Deco makes a big impact, and doesnt get injured in the first few games, and doesnt have a forgettable season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alright. I know I said I was done with this guy's preview...but since Novus thought it was decent..and I love Novus (Arsenal, ftw), I'll continue with his series. Part four:



> NEWCASTLE
> 
> Good old Kevin Keegan. He's a brilliantly entertaining human being, isn't he? For that reason I hope he can make some serious waves at Newcastle this season. Even if it's only the Carling Cup, just let them win something for expletive's sake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ONE TO WATCH: Kieran Richardson









And you know I'd tend to agree, if he stays injury free, he'll have a big impact for Sunderland, he showed that last season.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Richardson has plenty of potential which he showed in his time with us and at sunderland last season when he was fit, if he has a injury free season he should help them a lot though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

> So many teams seemed to play physical tactics, and Stoke were the epitome of that.
> 
> It won't work in the Premier League


Bolton?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Blackburn don't get off to a decent start I can see them going down. The step-up for Ince has come too quick IMO not to mention their are strong rumours of a players revolt against the huge change in the structure of the club since Ince's arrival. Personally I like Ince and if it wasen't for my dislike of Rovers I'd wish him well.

Bolton however are going to struggle BIG TIME this year with Megson still at the helm. Fabrice Muamba however was a great signing, always been a fan of his.

Just seen the Caring Cup draw. Rather disappointed, don't think I'll be attending the match against Derby seening we have 3 home games in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Bolton?


Bolton actually have/had decent players.

Stoke have Kitson.

WOOHOO!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bolton's heart and soul was Kevin Davies. Without him their tactics don't even work. 

WOOHOO for Kevin Davies?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anybody watching team of the season?

Lescott got best LB over Evra.

Now the whole programme means fuck all.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya am watching.

Lescott was fucking immense last seaosn in all fairness.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

But Evra was better in all seriousness.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't know. Must remember Evra had a much better defense around him than the elephant man.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Evra is the complete full back. They even admitted that he was the easy answer, but wanted to give other players a chance, for whatever reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still don't rate Lescott very highly.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hate him but he is immense.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The idea of playing a dream team with 1 striker is ridiculous and Redknapp needs slapped for it.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lescott was great but Evra was greatness.

ANDERSON!!!! Lol at his 3 second highlight clip.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

This team will be shite with no Mascherano


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Redknapp just said that he wants midfielders who played in midfield all season, so disregarded Essien, even though everytime he played in the centre of midfield he was pretty much the best midfielder in the country. Now he will proceed to pick Gerrard in the centre of midfield. The guy is such a 'tard.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Flamini over Mashcerano is quite bamboozling.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The pair of them are twats tbf. It's as if they did the whole show just for a laugh.

Gray's argument about Cesc being so young compared to Rooney and Ronaldo is pretty stupid too.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Stupid midfield, Should be, Essien, Ronaldo, Cesc.

Im confused, have they put Ronaldo upfront now?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Gerrard being in whilst Mascherano isn't is alarmingly comical.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Upfront should be Ronaldo, Torres, Adebayor.

WTF is Hleb doing there, 2 goals. YOU MAD!

Starting to agree with Andy Gray about Babel then Repknapp compared him to Henry. odear.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Didn't that air quite a while ago :side: Think it's a repeat. I watched it first time round and said "You what?"

They tried to make it more fair to those who won't get much credit elsewhere than legitimate, based on who was the best. Evra and Sagna should be occupying the full back spots. Think Johnson and Laursen got in too.

Their excuse for the weirdness was "we want to make a team that we think would play well together if it was to actually have a match". Hence the tall partnership at the back between Laursen and Rio, and Gerrard being in the midfield with Torres up front. Still pretty f-ed up though.

Oh and Andy Gray dismissed Mascherano even being in contention for midfielders if I recall, and said "well I didn't pick him". So at least Redknapp has some sense. Mascherano was the best defensive midfielder in the league and probably all across europe.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Both of them dismissed Masch. Redknapp immediately said that he was "Andy's pick" then Gray said he was as surprised as anyone to see Mascherano as one of the nominees.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Masherano did nothing last season.

Apart from throw a fit and get sent off.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ But according to KME and Ste, he's just simply the best DM in europe so hence he should just merit a place in the team.

I would say he's one of the best DM's in the world not just europe but that doesn't just mean he'll walk into any team when others were in arguably better form over the entire season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Gerrard being in whilst Mascherano isn't is alarmingly comical.


They should both be in it tbh. I find it odd how most people thought Gerrard was the best in the Premier League not long ago, and now he's not even rated among the best. He was only scarcely second to Torres as Liverpool's best player last season, then Mascha would be third, imo. 

Also, agreed that Mascha > Flamini, and I guarantee you I'd have said the same thing even if Flamini was still at Arsenal, in fact I've been saying the same thing all season.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Masherano did nothing last season.
> 
> Apart from throw a fit and get sent off.


Mascherano isn't a goal scorer though. He's only got one goal for Liverpool (Or something like that) I would highly rate him at tackling, winning the ball and setting up goals.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Mascherano is a good defensive midfielder but the fact that he doesn't score goals he tends to go on not being noticed by many people except for the fans of the team he's playing for.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's total rubbish, sorry.









He's got more than enough praise this season, from everyone who watches and is involved in the sport.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

In all honesty I've barely heard anyone say too much good about mascherano other then liverpool fans but hey I'll admit I don't really go through all the remarks left in the thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney fit to start on Sunday, can't say I'm that surprised, but great news clearly.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Obviously is and with Owen absent from the toon squad we should win. If not I'll be worried...



> United's squad numbers for the 2008/09 campaign have been registed with the Premier League and their are some notable inclusions, especially for the younger members of the Reds squad.
> 
> Brazilian twins Fabio and Rafael have been handed the number 20 and 21 shirts respectively, while young strikers Danny Welbeck and Federico Macheda will wear no.19 and no.41 if and when they are used this term.
> 
> 1.Van der Sar, 2.Neville, 3.Evra, 4.Hargreaves, 5.Ferdinand, 6.Brown, 7.Ronaldo, 8.Anderson, 9.Saha, 10.Rooney, 11.Giggs, 12.Foster, 13.Park, 15.Vidic, 16.Carrick, 17.Nani, 18.Scholes, 19.Welbeck, 20.Fabio, 21.Rafael, 22.O'Shea, 23.Evans, 24.Fletcher, 26.Manucho, 27.Silvestre, 28.Gibson, 29.Kuszczak, 31.Campbell, 32.Tevez, 33.Hewson, 34.Possebon, 35.Cleverley, 36.Gray, 37.Cathcart, 38.Zieler, 39.Chester, 40.Amos, 41.Macheda


Saha still there 

Fuck the haters/doubters. And the Silva twins in there too, marks.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

_Source : http://www.sporthull.co.uk_



> Campbell back at City in seven days
> 
> FRAIZER Campbell is likely to return to Hull City inside the next seven days after the Tigers broke their transfer record to sign Anthony Gardner.
> 
> ...


A season on week in and week out football in the prem would be beneficial to United, Hull and especially Campbell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It would but even if we sign Berbs I'd only wanna see Campbell loaned out AGAIN if we can get a work permit for our fifth striker Manucho. Judging by the squad no's we have got him one, If not, Campbell should really stay.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Berbs will get 14, Fabio's got some big shoes to fill.

Annoyed were playing Sunday now, wish it was tomorrow. We also play on Monday next week, grrr.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mascherano was our second best player last season.............

He carried Gerrard and the whole of the midfield for large parts of last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mascherano gets next to no praise from anyone, nothing close to what he should get. 

And MUF, if Mascherano did nothing, then why the hype for Anderson? Not only did Masch score, but he pissed all over him all season. 

Our second best player last season, and the best defensive midfielder in the league, end of story.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Renegade™;6131675 said:


> ^ Obviously is and with Owen absent from the toon squad we should win. If not I'll be worried...


Owen is one of our least effective players. He doesn't do a lot to get involved in the game and sometimes misses very easy chances. He is nowhere near the player he used to be. Anyway, we now have the power of the perm as Collocini could make his debut. Add Jonas Gutierrez to that and I think we could give you a good game on Sunday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gutierrez hadn't been cleared to play though, apparently, and Coloccini was a doubt because of how long it took to sign him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He got his clearance this morning and KK says Colloccini is available for selection.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

final preview:



Tim O'Sullivan said:


> TOTTENHAM
> 
> I fell in love with Sevilla under Juande Ramos. They were a really wonderful team, only slightly hindered by a small squad and a little inexperience against the smaller La Liga sides. But when they were on it – wow, they played some football. Their former manager's arrival at White Hart Lane didn't turn the heads of many, but anyone who follows the Spanish league closely will know how big a coup this was for Tottenham.
> 
> ...





KME said:


> Mascherano gets next to no praise from anyone, nothing close to what he should get.





Tim O'Sullivan said:


> The excellent Daniel Agger has returned from a lengthy injury, Robbie Keane may not be worth £18 million plus add-ons but he'll guarantee you at least 15 league goals, *and Javier Mascherano is a disciplined god.* All that before I even think about waxing lyrical over the usually-awesome Stevie G and David Villa's bitch until the final, Fernando Torres.


He rates him very highly. I think Mascherano is excellent at what he does.

I don't know what you're not seeing, but Mascherano is on the verge of world-class(if not already there). Anyone who thinks otherwise, is just being foolish.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I know he's world class, he doesn't get the recognition though because he's a defensive midfielder. Just about the least credited position in football, unless your name is Claude Makelele. 

The credit you just showed, he generally doesn't get that in the english media, despite the awesome role in the team he has, which is being shown by our lack of rythm without him, it isn't a fancy one and will never get the recognition of a winger, attacking midfielder or striker.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

> And MUF, if Mascherano did nothing, then why the hype for Anderson? Not only did Masch score, but he pissed all over him all season.


U mad?

Anderson detroyed Masherano at OT untill he went childish and at Anfield.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Like fuck you biased fool.

Ask anyone who has a clue and they would say Mascherano was a mile better than the overrated Anderson.

2 Good tackles at Anfield and he's the best big thing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> U mad?
> 
> Anderson detroyed Masherano at OT untill he went childish and at Anfield.


A game and a half he has on Monster, excellent, that will get him far.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He didn't even have a game and a half.

Mascha kept Ronaldo quiet an Anfield which is better than a few tackles on Gerrard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste said:


> *Like fuck you biased fool.*
> 
> Ask anyone who has a clue and they would say Mascherano was a mile better than the overrated Anderson.
> 
> 2 Good tackles at Anfield and he's the best big thing.


pot, kettle, black.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It isn't even biased saying Masch is and was better though, is it? It's common sense as far as I can see. 

Saying Masch did nothing, however, is very very biased.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He makes as many biased comments as the rest of us, that was my point. 

Comparing Masch and Anderson is silly, both totally different players.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you feel it in the atmopshere? EPL is back and I for one can not wait. 

I expect West Ham to do a little better this season than the last after the signing of Behrami and a few players returning from long term injuries. Around 7th or 8th should be around the mark. I'm also jumping on Spurs to break into the top four. Top club, now a top team to back that up with the likes of Modric, Bentley, Dos Santos and Gomez joining the mix, along with a now firing Darren Bent and the probable signing of Arshavin. Their midfield is just about the best going around at the moment and have been destroying every team put in their way in pre season. 

As for the title race, I'm just hoping it's any team besides Man Utd. My hatred for them can not be put in words. Chelsea would be the best bet but would love to see Liverpool put up a good challenge and finally get that elusive Premier League title. Torres and Keane up front should be lethal. Arsenal I think will drop off quite a bit this season even with the signing of Nasri. I'm predicting Tottenham to jump them into fourth.

Big night of action ahead. I'll be watching the earlier game Arsenal/West Brom then switching between West Ham/Wigan and Spurs/Boro and might have to put Liverpool/Sunderland on tape to watch tomorrow seem I have an early game to play in the morning. Looking forward to it all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ So you hate Man Utd who play the best football year in year out winning the title, but you'd be happy with Chelsea who play ugly stuff and have pretty much bought the league twice before winning it? Nice.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ So you hate Man Utd who play the best football year in year out winning the title, but you'd be happy with Chelsea who play ugly stuff and have pretty much bought the league twice before winning it? Nice.


pfft best football my arse.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> pfft best football my arse.


?

People go on about Arsenal, but Man Utd were playing great stuff last season and WINNING. I know it's been said over and over again but you don't win trophies purely by playing beautiful football. I'd say the did play the "best football" because the primary goal is to win isn't it, which is pretty good considering they did it in style.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Whilst were on the topic of teams buying titles, i thought i'd post these from the BBC website.

The transfer fees are from Sky Sports.

They need a little updating, but it gives you an idea.



> *Man Utd*
> 
> (37) Edwin Van Der Sar £2.0m
> (32) Gary Neville TRAINEE
> ...





> *Arsenal*
> 
> (38) Jens Lehmann £1.5m
> (21) Abou Diaby £3.0m
> ...





> *Chelsea*
> 
> (25) Petr Cech £7.5m
> (26) Ashley Cole SWAP
> ...





> *Liverpool*
> 
> (31) Steve Finnan £3.5m
> (34) Sami Hyypia £2.6m
> ...





> *TOP PREMIER LEAGUE WAGE BILLS 2006/7
> *
> Chelsea - £132.8m (£114m)
> Manchester Utd - £92.3m (£85.4m)
> ...





> *PREMIER LEAGUE TEAMS WITH MOST DEBT 2006/7*
> 
> Chelsea - (£620m)
> Manchester Utd (£605m)
> ...





> *according to soccerbase this is the top fours' net spend over the last 4 years *(season 04/05 up to the end of last season)
> 
> Chelsea -£165.55m
> 
> ...


With the sales this summer Arsenal should actually be in the black.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> pfft best football my arse.


Yes, best football. Not only did we score the most goals the last two seasons, but last season we also had the best defense. Unlike Arsenal, we know how to attack but we too can DEFEND, something Le Arse seem to have trouble getting a grip with.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ We know how to defend. We're just not as good as it as you :side:

I highly doubt Arsenal have a bigger wage bill than Liverpool. I suppose that is from two seasons ago, but nevertheless.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's from last season because Pique, Eagles, Lee and Gray are no longer at Man Utd and guys like Manucho, Martin, Campbell and the Silva's aren't on it either.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ So you hate Man Utd who play the best football year in year out winning the title, but you'd be happy with Chelsea who play ugly stuff and have pretty much bought the league twice before winning it? Nice.


I never said I hated the way Man Utd play. I dislike the arrogance of the club, the manager, and most of all the fans. Half of them wouldn't even know where Manchester is. The typical mindset of most of the Man Utd fans I know is support the big dog so when they beat the smaller clubs they can come out and give true supporters a hard time, even though their twice as ignorant about the game of football. I'm also a fan of the underdog and seem Man Utd seem to dominate so much lately I just can't help wanting them to get done week in week out. You don't have to agree, but these are my feelings towards the club.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

For me, Arsenal play the best football. Does it win them more games? It doesn't seeem to, no. But that doesn't mean it's not still the most aesthetically pleasing football in the league and maybe europe. 

I'm HYPED. Never been so HYPED for a West Brom Match. 

Soccer AM is HYPING me further, I'm glad there's no Goldstein, couldn't take the constant love of Ronaldo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone doing any bets today? I am myself, going to be going to the bookies in a bit. 

Man Utd - home vs. Newcastle 
Rangers - home vs Hearts
Chelsea - home vs. Portsmouth
Arsenal - home vs. WBA
Leeds- home vs. Oldham
Birmingham - away vs. Southampton
Norwich - home vs. Blackpool

21/1 will prob put a fiver on it.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Highest Paid Footballers*

According to the telegraph, based on *base salary*.

April, 2008.

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2008/0...iverpool-have-6-tottenham-and-arsenal-have-1/

Blue = Chelsea
Pink = Man Utd
Green = Liverpool
Red = Arsenal
White = Spuds
Bolded Black = Newcastle
Yellow = Pompey
Purple = West Ham



> 1 Ricardo Kaka 9.000.000
> 2 Ronaldinho Gaucho 8.520.000
> *3 John Terry 8.040.000
> 4 Frank Lampard 8.040.000*
> ...


:lmao at how much the Spuds pay Darren Bent.



*Britain's 25 richest young footballers*

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/article4436802.ece?token=null&offset=0&page=1



> *= 21. William Gallas (Arsenal)*, £6 million - France defender is about to start his eighth season in English football which means that his bank balance is looking very healthy. Earns £70,000 a week at the Emirates Stadium after controversial departure from Chelsea two years ago.
> 
> *= 21. Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal)*, £6 million - Dynamic midfield player who is set to add to his fortune after impressive performances for Spain at Euro 2008. Earns about £50,000 a week at the Emirates Stadium and has multi-million pound deal with Nike.
> *
> ...







Novus Audax said:


> ^ We know how to defend. We're just not as good as it as you :side:
> 
> I highly doubt Arsenal have a bigger wage bill than Liverpool. I suppose that is from two seasons ago, but nevertheless.


I also wonder how are wage bill is so high considering Gallas is are only big wage earner at about 70k, and thats quite sickening that he is actually.

I think Adebayor's contract has moved him into the high 60k bracket.

Cesc is earning a base salary of around 50k.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ We should give Toure more money. He's a muslim and gives like half his wages to charity anyway. Quite the legend.

If I were a betting man, I'd put one on Newcastle beating Man Utd 1-0. That's decent at 33/1 at Blue Square. Given Man Utd sometimes start poorly on the opening day, Newcastle's unpredictability, and Coloccini shoring up the defence, it's certainly possible.

Also, Kewell doesn't play for Liverpool. And fuck, what did Dyer do to deserve so much.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is that Michael Owen ia weird shade of green? I hope that's not meant to mean he plays for us :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Is that Michael Owen ia weird shade of green? I hope that's not meant to mean he plays for us :side:


It means he plays for Newcastle.



Novus Audax said:


> ^ We should give Toure more money. He's a muslim and gives like half his wages to charity anyway. Quite the legend.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd put one on Newcastle beating Man Utd 1-0. That's decent at 33/1 at Blue Square. Given Man Utd sometimes start poorly on the opening day, Newcastle's unpredictability, and Coloccini shoring up the defence, it's certainly possible.
> 
> Also, Kewell doesn't play for Liverpool. And fuck, what did Dyer do to deserve so much.


Kewell did play for Liverpool when this list was created.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> For me, Arsenal play the best football. Does it win them more games? It doesn't seeem to, no. But that doesn't mean it's not still the most aesthetically pleasing football in the league and maybe europe.
> 
> I'm HYPED. Never been so HYPED for a West Brom Match.
> 
> Soccer AM is HYPING me further, I'm glad there's no Goldstein, couldn't take the constant love of Ronaldo.


The new bloke is pretty bad, I'll give him a chance though. The Nike piss take was entertaining.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He seems a bit nervous by it all, but also more genuine and less sleazy/annoying than Goldstein.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Goldstein was a god i thought.

Can't wait for our match later. Still very nervous we could get off to a bad start AGAIN.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Goldstein was an actual presenter, this bloke just seems like a fan they got in off the streets, nice enough guy, but I'm not convinced by him at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's casual, Goldstein always seemed to be trying too hard. 

He just annoyed me, personally. I'm indifferent to the knew guy.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see James Morrison give Clichy a battle down that left hand side. Looking forward to this game alot, narrow I predict.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Arsenals starting 11*

Manuel Almunia
Bacary Sagna
William Gallas
Johan Djourou
Gael Clichy
Emmanuel Eboue
Denilson
Samir Nasri
Theo Walcott
Nicklas Bendtner
Emmanuel Adebayor

Substitutes

Kolo Touré
Robin Van Persie
Carlos Vela
Aaron Ramsey
Jack Wilshere
Lukasz Fabianski
Mark Randall


I should imagine its going to be this

Almunia

Sagna - Djourou - Gallas - Clichy

Eboue - Denilson - Nasri - Walcott

Bendnter - Adebayor



Eboue :no:

I'm not sure if Bendnter & Adebayor can work together.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> *Arsenals starting 11*
> 
> Manuel Almunia
> Bacary Sagna
> ...


Why play that dirty shit Eboue when Walcott's fit, not to mention Ramsey and maybe even RVP.

Good side though, intresting to see Vela and Wilshere and Randall if they come off the bench.

Edit - Bendtner and Adebayor don't work together very well, especially when they try and play the way they do. They need a twinkle-toed striker up top alongside the big guys to incorperate it.

Didn't see Walcott was starting.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Goldstein was a legend. I hated Lovejoy with a passion.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Power said:


> Why play that dirty shit Eboue when Walcott's fit, not to mention Ramsey and maybe even RVP.
> 
> Good side though, intresting to see Vela and Wilshere and Randall if they come off the bench.
> 
> ...


Wilshere & Vela are going to be big players, but Mark Randall shouldn't be in this side he isnt good enough and he's never gonna be good enough we should sell him to the Spuds for 17 million via Blackburn.

I dont think Wenger wants to push Van Persie to much he's a little fragile, and Adebayor & Bendnter are big physical players who won't get pushed of the ball.

Why Wenger hasnt called up Barazite or Merida ahead of Randall is beyond me.

Eboue has some dirty pictures on Wenger i think.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Wilshere & Vela are going to be big players, but Mark Randall shouldn't be in this side he isnt good enough and he's never gonna be good enough we should sell him to the Spuds for 17 million via Blackburn.
> 
> Why Wenger hasnt called up Barazite or Merida ahead of Randall is beyond me.


Randall keeps up Arsene's 3 English guys out of possible 18 rule. 

And not good enough, but a season-long loan to a Championship Team would aid him because I've seen his cameo's and he's decent enough for a Premiership team.

Merida and Barazite need a place too, especially Merida.



> Eboue has some dirty pictures on Wenger i think.


:lmao


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randall has that i'm a twat face, kinda like Bentley.


Why is Jamie Redknapp always the pundit, what connection does he have to Arsenal or West Brom.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Redknapp lives in the Sky production truck, we've established this over recent seasons :side: 

Inexperienced looking Arsenal side. Big chance for West Brom to show what they can do and nick and draw.

Bill Leslie...why?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I do worry about Eboue & Walcott being in the same side, their both terrible at ball retention and without Fabregas we could see are midfield getting overrun because we can't keep the ball.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Brom to take this game 2-0, no worries. :side:

I don't want to sleep now, even if I have to study. Football is too important. :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Marek Cech is in midfield, that surprises me, I knew he was versatile, but i thought he was only a LB or Centre Half. 

West Brom team looks ok, missing Clement though, and Bednar's on the bench. Miller up front on his bill.

No sponsers on the West Brom shirts, looks odd.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah feels so good to be back to the drama of the Premiership. Arsenal will win comfortabley.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Looks like Eboue's in the centre of midfield. That could be wise, or an absolute diasaster. 

Just glad it's all under way again


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Eboue in the centre, he can't be any worse their than he is on the Right.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Premiership years got me so hyped.

NASRI!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm. That was quick.

Rout plz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nasri. Nice goal.

Oh so glad to have premier league back.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nasri scores on debut.

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Great build up play.


Clichy & Nasri seem to have a great understanding already, and Adebayor is linking up nicely with them aswell.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nasri!

good start....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Super goal, great movement. West Brom can't cope just at the minute.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Nasri looks good, he and Clichy are linking up well.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nasri looks inspired, the guy looks as though he is going to be a great player, i'm impressed so far, who needs Hleb.

Walcott needs to get some composure.


Credit to Eboue, he looks as though he is doing a decent job of breaking down the play in the middle.

West Brom are not pressuring Arsenal enough and they are paying the price at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'd never know Arsenal were under-strength. Good football so far, the ideal game to start the season. 

Holy...what an effort by Gallas.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh hell no.

Very nearly 2-0. Miller looks WBA's only hope.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nearly smashed the sponsor board.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on Arsenal take advantage of all the pressure.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

It'll be alot harder when they're playing a half-decent team. Who have they got next?

Fine challenge by Barnett.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm wondering whether i should stay up to watch the Liverpool/Sunderland match later on :$


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

West Brom are good, having a bad day though. Arsenal always seem very motivated at the start of seasons now, they seem a pretty happy club, Wenger seemingly lets the unhappy players go (with the exception of Adebayor), which probably contributes to good team spirit, but less quality.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> I'm wondering whether i should stay up to watch the Liverpool/Sunderland match later on :$


Do it. I have a trial exam on Monday and I'm doing it. :$


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Power said:


> It'll be alot harder when they're playing a half-decent team. Who have they got next?
> 
> Fine challenge by Barnett.


Arsenals next 7 games and we should be winning them all you couldnt ask for better teams to start against really.

Fulham
Newcastle
Blackburn
Bolton
Hull
Sunderland
West Ham


I would like to see this team when we have Rosicky, Cesc & Nasri linking up.


LOL at Almunia telling him to get physical with the West Brom striker.

I think Eboue has found a position where he is not totally useless.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Miller just Eboue'd Almunia in the box.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A couple of things; I still don't like Arsenal kit, and it still reminds me of Southampton. The second thing is this jobber commentator doing Premier League games, he just pisses me off, the things he says, his voice, can't say I'm a fan at all.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Its probaly the same as what I'm seeing, and I'm not a fan either. But at least what you see is better then what I see during the break.

People like Robbie Slater who doesn't have a clue. ugh. 

NICE TIMESLOT.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> A couple of things; I still don't like Arsenal kit, and it still reminds me of Southampton. The second thing is this jobber commentator doing Premier League games, he just pisses me off, the things he says, his voice, can't say I'm a fan at all.


I've noticed that aswell, too monotonous for the most part.

Stelling 4 Commentator, plz.

Edit - Anyone else hoping for Havard Nordveit to break into the first team this year? ;P


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Its probaly the same as what I'm seeing, and I'm not a fan either. But at least what you see is better then what I see during the break.
> 
> People like Robbie Slater who doesn't have a clue. ugh.
> 
> NICE TIMESLOT.


He knows more than you tbh.

The West Brom players look like they're wearing a referee kit...

I was really excited after those first 10 mins, was kinda hoping they'd play like that for the rest of the half.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> People like Robbie Slater who doesn't have a clue. ugh.


Beats dealing with Andy Harper and his whole different "kettle of fish" descriptions tbf.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope Blackburn beat Everton in the game after this game. 

West Brom to equalise :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Beats dealing with Andy Harper and his whole different "kettle of fish" descriptions tbf.


Andy Harper is hilarious, oh what I'd to do hear an "ABSOLUTE CRACKER" or "WHAT A HUMDINGER".

Hopefully VP gets subbed on, I'm still confused as to why he didn't start.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Apparently not fully fit, and it wasn't really worth risking him against West Brom, who they should be able to cope with. 

West Brom need to get Roman Bednar on.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome little praying moment there from Nasri.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Keys - "He's back in the room"

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty dismal games coming up on 'viewers choice'. 

Main Game: Everton vs Blackburn (should be good)

Other choices: 

West Ham vs Wigan (ugh)
Bolton vs Stoke
Fulham vs Hull
Boro vs Tottenham

I might watch a bit of Tottenham just to see how they're doing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good enjoyable first half. Nasri and Denilson in particular look good, Denilson could well be one of the break through players of the season if he continues like this.

West Brom need to involve Miller as much as possible.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Denilson's done well, needs to calm his shooting down though, tries shots from miles out when there's a pass on. 

Nasri looks really energetic.

Clearence on the line by Djourou . Bad defending.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Adebayor having one of his donkey moments.

Good goal line clearence from Djourou, now smarten up lads no more stupid mistakes please.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Gallas back to his old self again.

Should of scored, Henry would of :side:

Nasri is looking quality.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Ste said:


> West Brom need to involve Miller as much as possible.


They just did and they nearly equalised.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol @ the arguing in the Arsenal back line just then.

West Brom came oh so close.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck me Ade learn how to fucking shoot!


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Sheesh, very lucky not to equalize there.

I need to find a steady stream.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Take Gallas off, bring Toure on.

Most of are problems have come through Gallas.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Take Gallas off, bring Toure on.
> 
> Most of are problems have come through Gallas.


Personally I thought Djorou was pretty bad, but Gallas has had a pretty on-off game too.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Power said:


> Personally I thought Djorou was pretty bad, but Gallas has had a pretty on-off game too.


Its Gallas that has lost all the balls coming over the top which have put us under pressure, he is useless in the air and he is going walkabout straying out of position leaving the inexperienced Djourou exposed.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

What the fuck was he doing passing it to Walcott, he could have either blasted it or ran through into space.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bendnter & Walcott have had poor games, and Adebayor hasnt been to good either.

Van Persie on, lets have Wilshere or Vela for Walcott please.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Toure for Walcott, aiming to see the game out it seems. 

And are West Brom playing with a right hand side? Clichy and Nasri have all the space they want, whenever they want it. 

Bednar on which is good, but on for Miller, which is bad. 

Arsenal will win now, West Brom still not looking up to much.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal should have killed this game by now, we never learn.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Eboue is poo.

Good start to the game, shame we didn't get more goal.

Berbs is starting on the bench for Spurs .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Arsenal should have killed this game by now, we never learn.


Yeah, in the first 30 minutes. In fairness though, West Brom are starting to play well and restrict you. The best thing outside of getting points is keeping it at a goals margin. I think they will be relativley happy with it.

They are a good side. Don't think they will go down, personally.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

THat was a great pass...but then once I saw that it was Eboue making the run...fuck.

One more, plz.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Adebayor you suck dick, get him off bring on Vela.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Cant wait to see how modric and Bently will go together.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah.

He's sure earning that 120,000 he wants with play like that.

:side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Almost a great goal from Van Persie.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great effort RVP, his technique is superb. 

Arsenal looking good for 3 points now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

was that his left or rigiht foot?

can't tell from my stream.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Left, outside the boot.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

3 minutes to be added.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great buildup. 

No finish.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Now what...

My football crave didn't get forfilled.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Overall, was a decent game. Got my hopes up after the first 25 minutes but it was still good. Little shaky at the back for Arsenal, especially in the centre. Man of the match was Nasri for me, seemed most willing to have a pop at goal the whole match and took his superbly.

Edit - Rodwell starting for Everton. Good for England (Y)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Brom played well, glad that they're still playing football like last year. Think they'll be enjoyable to watch again this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good result.

Questionable backline play, and erratic finishing. It's 2007 all over again.

Alright...Bayer Levenkusen vs Dortmund in 20.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Power said:


> 3 minutes to be added.


First and final warning, shit spams posts will not be accepted. You'll be simply banned from the thread.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

We got the win, played great in parts can't really ask for more in the opening game of the season.

Nasri looks a class act, i was worried he would be to lightweight but he has got stuck in, winning balls and has dealt well with the physical aspects of the league well. He linked up brillantly with Clichy and they look like they could do some real damage to teams with that partnership down the left just like Cole/Pires did. Scoring on his debut and putting on a composed display in what for me was the MOTM performance on our debut is a great start.

Eboue did well at DM better than his usual performances at RM but lets hope Wenger buys somebody and Eboue plays in his best position on the bench for most of the season.

Denilson look assured and gave a decent display and shows he can step in Fabregas when he is injured, but he does lack that extra quality that Cesc brings.

Walcott & Bendnter both had poor games nothing really came off for them, i expect they will be on the bench for the next game.

Adebayor was useless fucking idiot, we could have won that game with ease had Adebayor understood how to put the fucking ball in the net, the big fucking donkey.

Clichy & Sagna awesome as usual.

Djourou & Gallas not the most composed performance and Gallas is useless in the air and it puts his partner under pressure and its going to cost us this season if he keeps that kind of performance up.


*Edit:*

Redknapp gave Denilson the MOTM, thought Denilson was solid but Nasri was the real standout perfomer for me.

I just remembered Redknapp on Sky Sports News said Nasri would be the most likely to flop/struggle this season out of all the summer signings in the premiership. No wonder he didnt give him MOTM.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Djourou was promising. Eboue showed his versatility. He looked comfortable, but he still plays stupidly at times. Adebayor looked solid, he had it all but the final touch, Wacott was shit, and the fullbacks were great as usual. Nasri was the man of the match, he looked sharp and dictated all good things in attack. West Brom's best was Barnett.

It would have been nice to get some more goals, but I'm pleased we won and showed good promise.

EDIT - LOL, my post was just a compressed version of your's Enigma.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bit harsh on Ade. He's an eratic finisher, but he's guarenteed to score goals and he's the key to the way Arsenal play. 

Surprised to see Jack Rodwell starting for the Bitters, they must be really short on players or in a mood for youngsters.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The match didn't live up to my expectations although it was still decent. Based on that performance West Brom are going to be staying up this season. Conceding early at the emirates and really being on the back foot West Brom handled it better than most teams i think could. They look like they are still going to be playing the football they are knowing for from the championship last season.

Arsenal started well but i think looked really frustrating and if you were at the game you would be getting a little annoyed. Boos were heard when Adebayor tried to skin Barnett i believe instead of passing it into Nasri and i really think that summed up Arsenal today. They kept on making the wrong decisions. Eboue wasn't dreadful today but i would hold of the shooting if i were him. Adebayor once again showed me why i don't really rate him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Shame Halmosi and Mendy are on the bench for Hull, Nick Barmby is starting  King, Boateng and Geovanni are starting however. 

Decent looking team.

Kapo starting for Wigan with Zaki. Kapo apparently wanted to leave, big coup if they've managed to keep him on side though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

RICHIE GARCIA!!!

What a winner.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Berbatov on the bench, hopefully he'll make an appearance in like the second half. Looking forward to seeing, as some pundits are saying, a "changed Bent". Also looking forward to Giovanni, but I have to wonder if the Premier league may be too rough for him, and he may get pushed off the ball too easily and such.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

An alright preformance to start off the season, glad to see Nasri start well. Theo looked a little off so did Ade, hopefully they both pick up in the next game. Should of took our chances more but 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Bit harsh on Ade. He's an eratic finisher, but he's guarenteed to score goals and he's the key to the way Arsenal play.
> 
> Surprised to see Jack Rodwell starting for the Bitters, they must be really short on players or in a mood for youngsters.


The man needs to spend some serious hours in training learning how to finish. Vela should have come on for the last 10 minutes to show Adebayor that kind of eratic showing isnt going to be tolerated. At the moment he seems to believe his own hype he just needs to concentrate and learn some composure on the ball, with that kinda of performance he is no better than Walcott or Eboue in our side.

Walcott really needs to work on his decision making and link up play, he is to predictable. At his current level he is no more than a useful super sub running against tired defenders.

Please Eduardo hurry back.

I think Vela's off to play for the Mexican national team so he may be out for next couple of weeks, i wanna see this guy play in an Arsenal shirt god damn.


*Edit:*

Justin Hoyte sold to Boro for 3 million. Another piece of brillant business by Wenger to offload such an average player for 3 million.

Best of luck to Justin a true Arsenal man just wasnt good enough to make it at Arsenal.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris Kamara, you gotta love him. Great goal from Ashton apparently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Kamara is a gift from God.

Hull already behind, can't help but laugh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wigan 2 down, 2 from Ashton. Capello being there has clearly inspired him. 

Jack Rodwell is having a good game for Everton according to Ste, Pedersen and Santa Cruz have come close.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berba has been pretty awesome on the bench so far, showing signs of pure magic, according to my sources.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ye ive been flicking through all the games and Ashton is on fire and cruz came close.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Sir Alex at the Goodison...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're buying Santa. :side:


Geovanni for Hull, was alway going to be a smart signing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ben's sports news ftw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What game is the best so far? 

I'm watching Everton/Blackburn atm.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> What game is the best so far?
> 
> I'm watching Everton/Blackburn atm.



I'm watching Hull/Fulham... I totaly forgot about Everton/Blackburn cause I got it on viewers choice.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

None of the games have been to inspiring atm.

Berbs on the bench for Spurs however, is kinda giving away he's prolly going to us...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Or could be resting him and bringing him on later? Its only Boro.

I'm waitng for Liverpool/Sunderland in this NICE TIMESLOT.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He started last season on the bench, and he's been pretty lazy all through pre-season, doesn't deserve to be starting for them. Might have a little to do with us, but I doubt it. We know he's on his way.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sound like great goals from Geovanni, Dunne and now Steinsson.

Stoke just depend on long throws from Rory Delap. Blackburn cruising. I think Rodwell's shot was Everton's last (only?) effort on goal


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Or could be resting him and bringing him on later? Its only Boro.
> 
> I'm waitng for Liverpool/Sunderland in this NICE TIMESLOT.


Better timeslot than the United game... Plus wouldnt you rather 1:55am than 3:15am?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Where are you all watching the games from. I take it live streams or something?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Lofty the Bolton mascot getting a talk to by the ref :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ste is updating me on the Everton - Blackburn game, he has a stream. 

The resty I'm trusting SSN with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm listening to Five Live, and watching Tabloid TV.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im watching them on TV as i get all the games out here 

Boro are giving the scum a hard time, hopefully they can snatch a goal and win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Better timeslot than the United game... Plus wouldnt you rather 1:55am than 3:15am?


2:25*

And for the person who asked, here in Australia, all games are shown.

Early game, featured game (with the other 4 on viewers choice) and then the later games.


----------



## Tom Ormo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm watching SSN on my laptop


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice goal by Arteta, 1-1.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Zaki just scored a nice goal for Wigan on a volley. I got a feeling West Ham will give their lead up and draw game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yakubu with a nice header and the crowd goes wild.

2-1 to Everton.

Matter of seconds, Santa Cruz equaliser.

Beenm a pretty good game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fuck off jammy blueshites if they win this it's a joke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's 2-2, and I'd pick Blackburn to take it from here or a draw.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope Jose Baxter comes on.

Played against him like 3 years ago and me and some lad who now plays for Tranmere fucking owned him and his centre mid partner, so in effect i will have owned a shite in a football match  :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ste said:


> I hope Jose Baxter comes on.
> 
> Played against him like 3 years ago and me and some lad who now plays for Tranmere fucking owned him and his centre mid partner, so in effect i will have owned a shite in a football match  :side:


U got your wish.

Bootil (sp?) down the road?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bootle. Home of Carra.

Palacios has been great for Wigan apparently, and Zaki seems like a good player. 

'ULL IN FRONT! Folan.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Jose Baxter has just came on Ste! 

Tottenham down 1-0. Middlesbrough have spent well i think so far and are only buying who they need. They have got a nice young squad and i expect them too have a good season. I was still expecting Tottenham to get the win but it shows what pre season counts for


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Marking for Spurs losing on the opening day again when they have massive expectations.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Steven Gerrard and Sami Hyypia return for Liverpool in our Premier League opener at the Stadium of Light. You can listen to the entire game live online from 5.30pm BST. 
Xabi Alonso and Daniel Agger are the two to make way after our midweek draw in Liege. 

The Reds XI is: Reina, Arbeloa, Dossena, Carragher, Hyypia, Benayoun, Kuyt, Gerrard, Plessis, Torres, Keane. Subs: Cavalieri, El Zhar, Aurelio, Ngog, Skrtel, Agger, Alonso.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

For goodness sake, what happened to Agger? And Plessis is an accident waiting to happen at the minute. At lease N'Gog's on the bench.

2-0 Boro, Mido.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao at the Spuds finishing top 4


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck sake Spurs, I had high hopes 

And Enigma its first game, We had a shit start and still won the title.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why no Agger 

Also marking for Baxter even if he is a shite.

And Bootle is fucking sucmmy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's on the bench, apparently received a knock at liege.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

2-0 now to Middlesbrough.

Hull are also up by 2-1 i am sure. Shocking result for Fulham. Brought in a lot of players and especially after leading 1-0 they would have expected at the very least a draw. Still may get it though.

I also think Blackburn would have surprised most people today and i have heard some predicting them to get relegated. I don't think that but i don't expect them to be as good as they usually are in the league but a 2-2 draw at Goodison is a great result.

Liverpool will need too improve from the game on Wednesday night to get a win tonight. I'm going for 1-0


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, just fuck off Mido you fat c*nt. Shows how much we miss keane, we really need a leader on the pitch.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Scouser's are gonna be happy .

Happy for Ince though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Agger and Alonso are the only reason our passing stays composed. And we were anything but composed in Belgium. 

We could be in trouble, but hopefully the players have improved psychologically from the other night, where they were lazy and poor. 

LOLOLOLOLOL at the Bitters. 3-1 Blackburn, they've won it.

'ULL WIN! 'ULL WIN!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

OH MY GOD GET IN BLACKBURN ROVERS FUCK OFF BLUESHITES  FUCKIN SMALL CLUB WANKERS 

Shitting one about our match now, especially due to Agger and Xabi not starting :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm nervous, but hyped. 

*COME ON LIVERPOOL !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure why you're worrying, you'll win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You said that about the Liege game, you nasty little man  

:side: 

I just worry about the lack of width, Plessis and Sunderland playing like Liege did. 

Hoping for the best though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think you'll win easily, but I expect a narrow victory, Torres or Gerrard saving your bacon seems the most likely outcome.

Steve McMahon saying Liverpool have the best squad out of the top four. :lmao

Embarrassing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Let's all laugh at Fulham. They buy nearly the entire world, have 50+ players on thier first-team books, dominate the game and they lost to newly promoted Hull.

Oh YESH~!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Setanta is a joke, the way that useless **** Craig Burley is their top co-commentor is just laughable.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Be happy you even that have **** of a channel.

btw, links for the match plz. I'm a desperate whore.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Check PM.

Sunderland have got a good side out, plus they have Super Richardson.

Draw wouldn't suprise me.

I hate Sunderland's pitch pattern, that used to piss me off so much on PES.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ I Second that about the links. Anyone?

Anyway, I hope keane and torres link up well today. I would like a draw, but I doubt it will be.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

When the hell did Sammy Lee join Liverpool's staff. Is he no.2?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> When the hell did Sammy Lee join Liverpool's staff. Is he no.2?


Yeah, we have been without one for long enough. Would have marked for the return of Phil, but Sammy will do.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, how the hell did Richardson get away with that, Kuyt got munched.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, Sunderland are playing pretty well, but it is early, and im not sure if they will keep it up all season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reeks of 1-0 Liverpool this. Sunderland have played well, need a decent striker though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Doing what Liege did, just pressuring us on the ball.

Terrible stuff again for half an our, last 15 minutes were a bit better, but still really bad. We look like we haven't had pre-season yet.

Plessis has improved, Kuyt hasn't, Benayoun is struggling and Dossena has looked good, but is outnumbered down our left side by Chimbonda and Malbranque.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking shite first half, better last third to it though. How that wasn't a pen is a disgrace.

Still think we\ll probably get the goal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Liked what I saw the last 15 minutes, good interlinking play between Keane and Gerrard. Torres still needs to find his feet because he looks off the pace. I think we will edge it out. Being honest, I did not expect much more at this stage of the season.

Andy Gray summed it up well earlier by saying that wins means more than performences, ESPECIALLY at the start of the season.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Who the hell is on commentary? Complaining about Liverpool not being a penalty when quite clearly the referee had blew for the freekick. Moron


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ Craig Burley aka useless ****

If you don't buy any quality wingers I'll be once again questioning Rafa, you're desperate for some, and it's been painfully obvious for fuck knows how long.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Last Choir Standing ftw.

Neways Jobberpool need to sort themselves out.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't wait to talk about North End in every post in this thread next season...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sum laughable Mosiac at Old Trafford tomorrow, organised by Nike.

Says "MORE GOALS PLEASE" with 2 Nike ticks inbetween the words. Looks shite, but i got payed £120 to help lay it out :lmao


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

HA! GREAT PARTNERSHIP!!!! That was class. Great save from Keane.

El Zhar who? Thought that was N'gog.

Dream on Alonso.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

LATE GOAL BE TORRES?!?! UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> LATE GOAL BE TORRES?!?! UNBELIEVABLE


What did you do against Tottenham last season, and several other times? Oh yeah, that's right.

btw, being a Liverpool fan must be one of the hardest things sometimes. Why put me through all that to score 5 minutes from time? It's cruel and unfair, yet so fucking brilliant! 

C'MON!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how as soon as Keane goes off he gets his goal. Plays A LOT better on his own.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Great finish by torres, first real chance at goal and finishes it perfectly.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Torres.

Simply fantastic. Marry me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> *I don't think you'll win easily, but I expect a narrow victory, Torres or Gerrard saving your bacon seems the most likely outcome.*
> 
> Steve McMahon saying Liverpool have the best squad out of the top four. :lmao
> 
> Embarrassing.














Ex64 said:


> Funny how as soon as Keane goes off he gets his goal. Plays A LOT better on his own.


Torres works better on his own, always has. It's always been obvious too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HIS ARMBAND PROVED HE WAS A RED TORRES TORRES
YOULL NEVER WALK ALONE IT SAID TORRES TORRES
WE BOUGHT THE LAD FROM SUNNY SPAIN
HE GETS THE BALL HE SCORES AGAIN
FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOLS NUMBER 9

BOUNCE

NANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANA
NANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANA
FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOLS NUMBER 9

GET THE LIVING FUCK IN TORRES YOU ABSOLUTE BEAUTY


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GET IN. 

Not the best performance, I don't care. It got better and we had the chances to win it. 

Pepe was solid all day, Alonso made a massive contribution and Torres was the difference. 

Perfect start.

As for Torres playing best on his own, he was on his own all game, Keane drops into the midfield.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> What did you do against Tottenham last season, and several other times? Oh yeah, that's right.
> 
> *btw, being a Liverpool fan must be one of the hardest things sometimes*. Why put me through all that to score 5 minutes from time? It's cruel and unfair, yet so fucking brilliant!
> 
> C'MON!


:no:

In the second half there was only one team ever going to win that game. Glad Liverpool won as hopefully it can give them some confidence to mount a title bid. I want to see more of Plessi, I liked the look of him despite Setanta pulling their pants down and taking a shit of him because he doesn't shoot from 95 yards like 'god' does.

Looking around the results today it seems that MOTD will be a good view tonight. Boro/Spurs, Hull/Fulham & Everton/Blackburn I will probabaly watch on Football first. 

On another note, Ismael Miller impressed me greatly today for WBA. I didn't get the best view of the game in the pub but from what I could see WBA should be ok this season if they can bring in one or two more players.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't get over Fernando Torres.

I'll give proper views on the match once I calm down.


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

KME said:


> GET IN.
> 
> Not the best performance, I don't care. It got better and we had the chances to win it.
> 
> ...


Although I'm not a Liverpool supporter I watched the game today and both Alonso & Torres preformances were great.

Only if Newcastle could play like that one day...I can keep on dreaming.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Alonso was fucking god like when he came on, he best not go.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> :no:
> 
> In the second half there was only one team ever going to win that game. Glad Liverpool won as hopefully it can give them some confidence to mount a title bid. I want to see more of Plessi, I liked the look of him despite Setanta pulling their pants down and taking a shit of him because he doesn't shoot from 95 yards like 'god' does.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Plessis was really good I thought. He looks like Bambi at times when he gets nervous, but he settled and looked very composed, something we missed in the midfield. On another day it would have helped, the problem was the game needed Alonso, Plessis can't quite provide that yet, but he's young and he'll learn. 

And there was rarely a dull moment today, MOTD will be good. 

Miller was also good, but Morrison seemed to dissapear which dissapointed me a bit.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> HIS ARMBAND PROVED HE WAS A RED TORRES TORRES
> YOULL NEVER WALK ALONE IT SAID TORRES TORRES
> WE BOUGHT THE LAD FROM SUNNY SPAIN
> HE GETS THE BALL HE SCORES AGAIN
> ...


You just struggled to beat Sunderland.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You just struggled to beat Sunderland.


Don't spoil their great moment. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You did last season too, Saha saved you. And they're 10x better than they were then. 

Not everyone can start with stunning performances either. 

Arsenal didn't thump West Brom. 

Chelsea scraped past Birmingham last season. 

It's the first day, it happens.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

KME said:


> You did last season too, Saha saved you. And they're 10x better than they were then.
> 
> Not everyone can start with stunning performances either.
> 
> ...


Have to bring up other teams performaces to back up your shit ones? Nice.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> You just struggled to beat Sunderland.


It's called having passion

I know you might just be satisfied if you win a game, I'm not, I'm delighted so :hb


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Good for you, like i give a shit.

My prediction for tomorrow is that we'll draw 1-1, tbh.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

At the end of the day it doesnt matter how who win as long as you win.

Look at Man Utd when they were scraping those 1-0 wins last year.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Exactly, 3 points is 3 points.

I predict a jammy 1-0 to United.

Manchester that is


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking 0-0. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is Michael Owen playing tomorrow?

And are youse still doing your little stretford end stand?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

6-0. 

Naa Owen is out.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

We won't beat them 5-0 or 6-0 like we did last season but I'm predicting a comfortable win.Hopefully we'll take our chances and make them count.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> Is Michael Owen playing tomorrow?
> 
> And are youse still doing your little stretford end stand?


What you on about?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Bristol City just let me down for over £200 quid. Put £1.50 on a lucky 15, basically you predict four scores, if you get one right you get a few quid, two right and you get about a tenner, three right you get between £200-£500 depending on the odds and four right you get £1000+. I had...

Preston 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Bristol City 2-1 Derby
Everton 1-0 Blackburn

Hopefully I'll get a few right tomorrow...

Anyway...

24 Burnley 2 0 0 1 0 3 0 0 1 1 4 -6 0 

 

Footage of the parashooter (sp) missing the pitch and landing on the stand, causing a 1 hour delay to the kick-off.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sCM0tP19_pQ


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Wenger takes a sneaky jab at the Spuds after the West Brom game.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-we-made-good-start-were-always-in-control-



> *On being under pressure….*
> 
> "Is a trophy to finish 12th and win the Carling Cup? For me a real quality of a team is to fight for the championship. If you don't win it you're very frustrated but what is important for me is the consistency of the Club and of the team. You have to accept that the level is very high when you fight for a title; two or three points difference in the end is not a big gap. Last year that is where we finished. We were there until the end."
> *
> ...


:lmao

Arsene you legend.


Note: Spuds did actually finish 11th not 12th, still shit.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Match of the Day starting in a few minutes,always love watching the first of the season.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Fuggin Torres.

Please Mr. Keane buy us a decent striker and get rid of that crap Murphy.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

First MotD of the season! Always good to have it back.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I hate MOTD.

I watch that program on Sky Sunday mornings.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not too fond of the presenters I just watch for the football and press mute when Lineker and Co. come on.
Edit:Good goal by Giovani.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Just logging in to give my predictions for tomorrow - We'll win, sign Berbatov, Benzema, Huntelaar, who will all be stuck together to form Berbahuntezema, who has the speed of Bellion and the dashing looks of Alan Smith. We'll also sell Saha to the NHS who will use him as their training model. 

I probably won't be on here much this season, so enjoy the games guys, I'll be back before May, but until then, hello to all of you who I know/like and fuck off to those who I've never seen before  Ste 

Also we'll sign Torres and stick him on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I lol'd at selling Saha to the NHS. 

MOTD was good for the action, Shearer was as thrilling as ever.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

MOTD. Oh, how I missed you so.

Arteta's goal was simply class, tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I had to work today, so I hit up the DVR...I only recorded the Sunderland/Liverpool match(either that, or Everton/Blackburn, Wigan/WHam).

Thoughts:

1st half) I thought Sun'land did a good job in the 1st half. They really had nice buildups, and solid wing play. They seemed to control the midfield better too. They came out as a motivated team, and it showed. Though, I do think some of that is contributed to Plessis. He was just there. I don't recall anything of note from him during the 1st half. Kieran Richardson was fantastic on the wing. He was giving Arbeloa all sorts of problems. Unfortunately for him, his service(if he was able to even get it off) wasn't anything special. He needed to provide better to Diouf and Murphy. Speaking of Murphy, he needs to put that header from the 6. I know it was a bit slow...but put it away.

2nd half) Alonso comes in, and whatever confidence Sunderland had in the MF vanishes. I don't even think that Alonso played like he's capable. But his presence alone ignited the midfield. Liverpool controlled the midfield, and controlled the half. Throughout the entire half, I was just waiting for Liverpools' goal. I just could sense it. Sure enough, here am I wondering..."Hey, where's Torres been at?" 2 minutes later, that beauty to the near post. Even though I don't like him, or his club...Torres is something else. I enjoy watching him play, aslong as he's involved. But even when he's not(like today), he gets his 1 chance and it's a goal.

Random thoughts:

- I watched Dossena closely. His defense was good. He definitely did a fine job on his wing. His runs weren't anything like Clichy's world-class runs, but they were decent. I do like his crossing. He can hit from distance with accuracy with his left. That's going to cause problems for backlines throughout the season. 

- Diouf is a whiner. I don't like whiners. He played with a lot of effort, but didn't really accomplish much. I can't recall too many scoring opportunites from Diouf.

- To Sunderland's credit, whoever was marking Torres was great. Was it Collins or Bardsley? Regardless, they did a nice job until the 81st minute.

- Torres and Keane didn't mesh well today. I think that was expected, but I laughed when Keane stopped Torres baby-knock in front of the goal. Nice one, Tottey boy. 

- Men of the match: Liverpool: Kuyt. I thought he was great on the lines. Good service, good runs. Did enough to catch my eyes. Carragher/Hyypia deserve credit too. Sunderland: Richardson. Lots of pressure on the outside. He was involved, and trying to create. Just didn't get the proper help inside the 18. Oh well. Collins/Bardsley also deserve credit.

Good match. I look forward to Man United/Newcastle tomorrow. I don't think any other match tomorrow that I can watch, is worth watching. (No Chelsea/Pompey TV broadcast)

And LOL at Fulham. They suck.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham despite buying enough players for 3 teams are a shambles and it won't surprise me to see them go down.

Torres FC off to a sketchy start, not like they'll win the league tho. I do expect them to maybe beat Le Arse to third spot and they have a chance to win one of the cups tbh if Nando has a season like previously.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

We played much better after Xabi came on and Keane replicated a Voronin style performance. I'm still not sold on Torres-Keane partnership. They were mess for 90% of the game and Torres ONLY got the goal after Keane was taken off. 
Reina was pretty solid. I'm surprised because sometimes (atleast once in a match) he will be shaky, but he was strong whole match. And Dossena was excellent. Good defensively and a good passer as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I stayed up to watch the Liverpool/Sunderland match. I watched 20 mins then the next thing i remember is waking up and realising that i missed the rest of the match :$


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol. You haven't missed much. I'm a Liverpool fan, but i too agree that the match was a bit lethargic. 2nd half was good after Alonso's arrival.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, thats what i figured from what i've heard and read  I'm still glad we picked up the win though


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh. You're a liverpool fan too. Nice meeting, lol. I was very impressed with Dossena. good debut


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like i'm going to have to go to sleep and wake up at 12.55 tonight in the morning.

Yeah, United should win comfortably I hope.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/1394/dsc00226fx3.jpg

The shitty mosiac.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eh that's awful. I read that Arsenal had it yesterday too, so it's not just us.


On another note, I dreamt we bought Henry and he scored the winner away against Arsenal. :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm really digging this pompey. Crouch and Defoe looks like a terrific partnership. Carvalho has owned them in the past, but today's match could be a good one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ken Anderson said:


> I'm really digging this pompey. *Crouch and Defoe looks like a terrific partnership*. Carvalho has owned them in the past, but today's match could be a good one.


So far only on paper, in reality they've been far from it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking forward to the games today, would mark if one of you dropped points.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Its a 38 game season you tit.

Your not gonna be winning the league anyway :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I would take 1-0 right now.

Then start demolishing teams a few weeks from now.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't look past two home wins today. Portsmouth have a better chance of taking something than Newcastle and if United get an early goal there will be no way back for the Jordies. Still on the opening day last season both Chelsea and United struggled so you never know. Hopefully Crouch and Defoe peform better than they did in the Charity Shield. 

Just watched higlights of Middlesbrough/Tottenham on Football First, it was a quality game.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

T-C said:


> I would take 1-0 right now.
> 
> Then start demolishing teams a few weeks from now.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Its a 38 game season you tit.
> 
> Your not gonna be winning the league anyway :lmao


You really are an idiot


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ste don't call him an idiot, MUF don't call Ste a tit.

And yeah I'd have no issue with that, throw in a cameo from one of the twins, and I'll be a happy camper. :side:

Have Wigan always had this badge? It looks like a 10 year old designed it.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

No they had a totally different badge last season that's this seasons new one I believe.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Ste said:


> You really are an idiot


Explain.

Anyone with a brain knows you wont be winning the league.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting to see Dermot Gallagher is on Football First tonight. I read in the Mail yesterday that Paul Durkin (legend) will be a weekly guest on MOTD II and Dermot on The Last Word.

An interesting fact about ol' Dermot. The reason he always wore long sleeved shirts is because he has a Manchester United tatoo on his arm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ref's being in the spotlight annoys me, the fact they've become such mini celebrities is such a joke. 

Ref's should all wear masks so we can't see who they are.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dion Dublin.

What an utter legend. 



Man Utd Fan said:


> Explain.
> 
> Anyone with a brain knows you wont be winning the league.


Did he claim we would? All he said is he hoped you would drop points. I saw nothing about him claiming we would win the league, as much as we would love to.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MUF, the reason you're being called an idiot is because you threw an insult at him for virtually no reason. You act like a twerp when Liverpool drop points, and then get on your high horse when anyone talks about United dropping them. Seems simple to me. 

Kaboul in midfield. Deco on the wing in a front 3. Good grief.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Explain.
> 
> Anyone with a brain knows you wont be winning the league.


Probably..
But there's nothing wrong in being optimistic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And whether we have any chance of the title or not, I'd still be hoping Chelsea and United drop points.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Chelsea's defence looks superb.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I had to work today, so I hit up the DVR...I only recorded the Sunderland/Liverpool match(either that, or Everton/Blackburn, Wigan/WHam).
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> ...



I think Kuyt was our worst player by some distance. Best was definitely Alonso. 

Nosworthy was marking Torres.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea's XI looks superb to be honest.

Really hope Chelsea's home record gets broken this season, its getting ridiculous.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Chelsea's XI looks superb to be honest.


Almost. I don't regard Deco as superd, maybe I'm wrong as I haven't seen a great deal of him, we'll see.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Chelsea's team looks a bit unabalanced to me, with all the width having to be provided by the full backs. Their midfield never looks as strong without Essien eithernd with Mikel being the only shield in front of the back four they look easy to get at. Should be enough to beat Portsmouth though, who looked crap against us last week.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Deco can still provide moments of pure class even if he is a little past his prime.

Ohhhhhh Mikel is playing, I thought it was Essien :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MUF my points been explained pretty much by DC and KME. Plus I don't know what sorta fan you are if you don't care if you drop points, the whole point of the league is to get points 

Kuyt got 7 out of 10 in the Mirror aswell which confused me. He was wasteful as fuck.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Only positive about Kuyt yesterday was that he did get back and try to help Arbeloa. He did it badly at times, but did so none the less. 

Chelsea seem to be spraying the ball around nicely, and Pompey aren't just pelting it up to Crouch, they're getting players in behind him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Deco was, along with Ronaldinho, the best player in the world in his prime. Barca still looked a far better team with him in it last season. He still has a lot to give as long as you play to his strengths.

Great ball from Ballack for the goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's a lovely goal. 

Chelsea playing well so far, they'll take some stopping if they play like this regularly.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea are playing well, using the ball well. Oh god here comes the hype of the Brazilian way.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice goal. Good to score early.

Hopefully we push on from here.Playing well so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea looking a biut amazing. 

2-0, NIC. Pompey defenders looked like fish out of water.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

2-0, pretty much deserved really.

We've looked good. Encouraging signs.Keep it up now hopefully.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Portsmouth look wank, Chelsea are playing some annoyingly nice football, which is just bizarre.



Ex64 said:


> Chelsea's XI looks superb to be honest.
> 
> *Really hope Chelsea's home record gets broken this season, its getting ridiculous.*


Unless it's a freak defeat, I can't see it happening.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3-0 at half time :lmao 

Portsmouth look bad, but credit to Chelsea, thery're cruising.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well chelsea put good performance in first half under new coach they are looking strong


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice opening goal, James and Johnson at fault for the second & the third was a penatly, don't care what the 'experts' say.

Sol Campbell just isn't good enough anymore.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd say Harry got Kaboul as Campbell's long term replacement, which could perhaps be short term, as the Big Sol is looking pretty sorry for himself right now. Also, Bosingwa is boss :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In fairness to the "experts" side, they were all fairly certain that wasn't a penalty. It wasn't, and it's a shame, because the game is totally dead now. The "experts" calling Bosingwa (who has been great) BOSS WINGER is however very annoying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The great Alan Smith said it was penalty though, don't doubt him.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

How was it not a penatly? His arm was stuck out and he stopped the ball from reaching it's target with that same out-stretched arm.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor old Jamie Redknapp.

Who does he support? His Dad or FRANK. 

Must be torture.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Didn't do it willingly, he was turning away.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

So if you turn away it automatically means you stick your arm out?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

No Tevez is balls. Thoughts are with him ad hopefully we have enough to get a win.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

4-0. What a beauty.

Very good start to the season, can't ask for much more than a convincing win like this.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

No Tevez?

For United or Argentina?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Chelsea are up 4-0 with deco goal impressive strike but James should have done better i guess Chelsea will most likely be top at the end of the day with goal difference


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shitting bricks about today now, Tevez has been our best player in pre-season. Campbell's chance to convince me he's worthy of being in our team. 

Very defensive bench as well, but I guess we don't have many more attacking options, but Fabio would be more of a goal threat than fucking Gibson.

Can't help but be worried, the team should be good enough, but who knows.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Van Der Sar

Brown
Vidic
Ferdinand
Evra

Fletcher
Carrick
Scholes
Giggs

Campbell 
Rooney


_Decent enough to see off Newcastle. Glad Brown got the nod over Neville._

Why no Tevez?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Power said:


> Van Der Sar
> 
> Brown
> Vidic
> ...


Family bereavement. Flown back to Argentina.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Family bereavement. Flown back to Argentina.


Ah that's sad for him. Who knows, could work though. Rooney and Tevez are fairly similar so someone with poacher's instincts alongside a hard-worker could work.

Me hoping for Rafael and Fabio.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Annoying easy win for Chelsea, hopefully Man Utd don't have such an easy time of it. Quite suprised to see Tevez not start.



Arsenal showing their team spirit, Zoolander style.








credit to the Man Utd fan who made it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Arsenal one > The Liverpool one > The United one > the Rangers one in regards to those players in the car gifs. 

MORE GOALS NOW PLEASE. 

That sounds ridiculously american I think. 

Looking forward to this, normally a game with a lot of goals in it.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Campbell starting? Hopefully he can put in a good performance today.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

How old is that GIF?

Looking forward to the contest. Benneh being nervous means United will win. It always happens, did several times last season.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Tell me that size is sig-friendly.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Love being able to 7 subs this year,we really need a striker though.
Rafael on the bench is awesome.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sucks for Bojinov.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

T-C said:


> Sucks for Bojinov.


Exactly what I thought. He was gonna be key for City.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What's happened to Bojinov?

Edit - Just seen.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> What's happened to Bojinov?


Carried off hurt before match I believe, or at half time.

Edit - Knee ligament injury.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I thought Gutierrez would be the one to play just behind Martins and Duff would be on the left.

70000 people inside Old Trafford just made fools of themselves before a ball has been kicked...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rafael's picture, omg that little grin.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

No Tevez makes me sad.

Lets see if Campell can prove himself.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lol @ the fans actually holding it up. 

Looking forward to this, c'mon Newcastle :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Good start, early free-kick. Good movement from Fraizer.



> Rafael's picture, omg that little grin.


:lmao My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Too early for a penatly.

Ha classic Scholesy.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Too early for a penatly.

Ha classic Scholesy.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Holy fuck, nearly 1-0.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was a free kick, possibly a penalty. Couldn't see if it was inside or out, but Gutierrez destroyed everyone for pace and Vidic knocked him down.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Chelsea looks great, probably their best performance since the departure of Robben.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on Newcastle, push on now please and dont give it away.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Shit. We'll come back from this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bad goalkeeping, bad defending, good header. 

1-1, that didn't last long. Good goal.

Carrick's injured, another problem for United. O'Shea on.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

He's a beast in the air, Fletcher.

1-1. More to come.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow you scored against 10 men, well done. Get back on Taylor!!!!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Well that didnt last long did it, get a grip Newcastle.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well glad that we got back on level quickly i am quite nervous about the game considering many of players are injured


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hrm, Carrick's gone, that hurts. I rate that guy. Scholes should do the job for you though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Agbonlahor hat-trick.

Hmm, England plz.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Agbonlahor just got a rather quick hat trick. 7 minutes roughly. 

Villa 4-1 City. Ouch. 

Diasaster for City.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We're doing ok against United so far at least.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Funny thing is, it happened after that Penalty. Right from then, bam, bam, bam.

He is a total beast. Villa are going to do very well. City are not up to much at all so far this season, but it is still a good performence, and seemingly, Barry is staying so that will only help them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, Richards and Ben Haim are shit.

Also, with all Untied's success, money and supposed depth, I thought' they'd have gotten to the stage where they didn't have to bring O'Shea on into midfield.

Also, Agbonlahor isn't ready for England yet, Young on the other hand should be one of the first names on the team sheet. Gabby has benefited from shocking defending this match, and the awesomeness of Young and Barry. Gabby is just pace, a bit of strength, and he's got preditory instincts. He's game isn't complete enough for the International stage. Defoe and Ashton are two options I'd have over him. Good to see Heskey still in the squad too.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't think are midfield could get any worse, really pissed off when Carrick came off and you just knew who was coming on :side:

Campbell has done ok, couldn't do much about the header just smacked Given in the face.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie can't think much of Rodrigo, bringing on O'Shea over him just pissed me off beyond belief, he doesn't offer anything.

Not an impressive first half, we need a striker, Campbell hasn't done too bad though to be fair to the lad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fergie can't think much of Rodrigo, bringing on O'Shea over him just pissed me off beyond belief, he doesn't offer anything.
> 
> Not an impressive first half, we need a striker, Campbell hasn't done too bad though to be fair to the lad.


You also need Ronaldo

Sound like a broken record but he is a creative spark, and can actually finish too. Rooney seems content with just running everywhere else except in the box. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather see Fletcher in the middle, and Rafael on the wing. :side:


Clearly was never going to happen, obviously.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Campbell's movement has been great. Rooney was looking sharp at the start of the game, but has faded a bit.

Fletcher made up for his shocking defending at the corner.

We should win this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS should have caught the ball, that silly pathetic girly punch from him, he's a fucking gaint, why he does that over and over again I don't know.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Who is Rafael?

It's been a good first half, Newcastle have played well going forward as have United. Both defences look fragile and the ball is being given away by both sides far to frequently.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Gutierrez (Y)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> Who is Rafael?
> 
> It's been a good first half, Newcastle have played well going forward as have United. Both defences look fragile and the ball is being given away by both sides far to frequently.


A teenager that is rated highly. Apparantly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Guteierrez, Guthrie and Coloccini have all done well on their debut's. Especially Jonas, he has no fear of the United defenders and is just running at whoever he wants. Rooney got really lucky that Jonas is so quick, because he really tried to foul him at one point, should control that temper of his.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rafael was very good the one time I saw him play.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember when Argentina played Australia, and Gutierrez was brilliant. He was a constant threat running at our defenders, and getting in behind on numerous occasions. He was easily the man of the match, but the next morning all the papers were creaming over Messi because he hit the post with a long shot. One quote I remember in particular claimed Messi's performance was 'the best individual performance on Australian soil', when he wasn't even one of the best three performers of the game. Lucho Gonzales destroyed us too.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Rafael time. He's warming up so hopefully Fletch will go off.

Giggs is injured as well I think, fuck.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spiderman is fucking quality so far.

Expect United to sneak it later on though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Ste said:


> Spiderman is fucking quality so far.


Yeah, but he'll be crocked soon with Toon's luck.

Campbell's turn and shot - sublime.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ben, you are falling apart. Ronaldo, Carrick, and now Giggs, and maybe even Campbell.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

O'Shea's shiteness is not at all overplayed. This lad really shouldn't be playing for a top half team, let alone the Champions.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

So is Giggs injured, or is that tactical? 

Possebn looks very small too. 

United will win this, despite Gutierrez and Given's best efforts.

Good tackle Vidic, Gutierrez bottled it a bit though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Possebon is on. Maybe Rafael to follow, we need some more pace on the wing and fast.

Think Campbell is ok.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Looks like Rafael Da Silva will be on soon. United's right side has been very uncreative all day. 

Still thinking United will nick it late on.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Still thinking United will nick it late on.


Stop that 

No fucking way, Vidic?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> So is Giggs injured, or is that tactical?
> 
> Possebn looks very small too.
> 
> ...


Injured. Went over to the Physio and pointed to his calf muscles I think it was.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Collocini down, then up again. Poor 'tackle' from Campbell.

Where's Rafael 

Edit - Enter Rafael.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Coloccini has impressed me. As have Newcastle on the whole, especially defensively. 

Keegan's done a good job.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

How the fuck are we gonna get a goal when we're aiming for Evra and Rafael in the box. This is bollocks, are squad is so thin at the moment.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

KME said:


> Coloccini has impressed me. As have Newcastle on the whole, especially defensively.
> 
> Keegan's done a good job.


Yeah he's had a solid match, considering he's probably short of fitness and training with the rest of the squad.

Guthrie has gone about his business in a decent way, and Jonas has been fantastic.

Considering all the injuries and stoppages, 3 minutes isn't right.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Great performence from Newcastle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great result for Newcastle, defended very, very well without putting 11 behind the ball like Reading last season. 

Deserved point just about I'd say.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Well that's dissapointing, win is pivatol for the next match for sure. 

My MOTM is Jonas.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bad day at the office all things considered. Mostly due to more injuries.

We usually get done at the start of the season due to injuries and other drop outs, but the start of this one has been extreme.

Newcastle did well though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not a surprise, saw a draw coming, been saying it all weekend. Disappointing start, and looking at our fixture list, looks like we're going to have another shitty start to the season. Oh well.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jonas looks quality


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Top job by Newcastle in the second half, they did exactly what was needed of them. Jonas was very decent and Coloccini recovered from a nervy first half.

Couldn't work out why Fergie took off a goalscorer like Campbell though.

Excellent opening weekend to the Premiership 2008/2009 season.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What a result, all the lads should be proud, including King Kev. Brilliant debuts for Jonas, Coloccini and Guthrie. If we play like that every week I can see us doing very well this year.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW! For the first time since the days of Bramble and Boumsong wor defense looked soildish. The deputies all looked like they could be vital for us this season. Was alittle disappointed that Man U scored when Taylor was off the pitch but thats just me trying to say we should have won. The only fear i have is that we gave the ball away afair bit in dangerous areas.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's a shame we drew with Newcastle today. As I was hoping that we would win for a change at the start of the season.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Great result today, all the debutants looked very solid and we defended well in the second half particuarly.

I did think that we lacked a focal point when going forward so hopefully the return of Owen and Viduka can change that. Butt was impresive today but I still think we need aother central midfielder, that and maybe another versatile defender and I think the squad should be sorted for this season.

EDIT - I havn't been here for a while and seeing as I won't be posting anywhere else other than the footy threads I thought I may as well just ask here - how do I put a image in my sig..?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> I think Kuyt was our worst player by some distance. Best was definitely Alonso.
> 
> Nosworthy was marking Torres.


No way.

Believe it or not, but Robbie Keane plays for Liverpool. I know, with the way he preventing goals and disrupting attacks...you'd think he was playing for Sunderland. 

Ok, point is...Keane was horrible yesterday. Easily had the worst game of anyone from Liverpool.

Edit: About to watch ManUtd/Newcastle. Kinda disappointed I know the result already, but oh well.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Is Ronaldo a frequent visitor to Canal Street in Manchester?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> No way.
> 
> Believe it or not, but Robbie Keane plays for Liverpool. I know, with the way he preventing goals and disrupting attacks...you'd think he was playing for Sunderland.
> 
> ...




Don't bother watching it, really not worth the effort.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> No way.
> 
> Believe it or not, but Robbie Keane plays for Liverpool. I know, with the way he preventing goals and disrupting attacks...you'd think he was playing for Sunderland.
> 
> ...


Kuyt was easily the worst player in the whole league yesterday, and I hate saying that. 

And he "prevented" one goal, but nobody is saying anything about the fact that Torres probably didn't give him a shout of "MINE" like you normally do in that situation. Didn't "prevent" anything else, and Benayoun, Kuyt and Arbeloa had worse games. Much worse.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If I'm honest I remember thinking WOW never noticed Kuyt was playing to myself around the 70 minute mark.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> No way.
> 
> Believe it or not, but Robbie Keane plays for Liverpool. I know, with the way he preventing goals and disrupting attacks...you'd think he was playing for Sunderland.
> 
> ...


Strikers need service to get goals and have a good game, the 2 of them weren't getting any service, just long aimless balls, hence they had a bad game, but Torres had a mediocre game also because of that, but its overlooked because of his brilliant goal. 

And keane "prevented" a goal, which they will figure out in time, they need experience together to know each others way of playing, people seem to forget its only the FIRST game of the premiership. Idiots already saying they arnt a partnership and that torres doesnt need a second striker along side him, fair enough come May and keanes had a crap season then you can say it, but give him a break, he was trying at least.

EDIT: On a side note, judging by the highlights on MOTD, Modric and Bently were anonymous, which needs sorting out fast, they should be the 2 most important players for us this season, I liked the look of Giovanni, seemed fast and willing. But.... yeah, Berbatov changed the game when he came on, and Keane was obviously missed a fair bit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

From most of the people I've spoken to, Modric looked worringly average yesterday. First game of the season though, no one should be judged after it. Except maybe Stoke. :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Watched Boro/Tottenham on Football First. The game passed Modric by, Dos Santos did nothing except one excellent run and Bentley looked a threat when the ball was given to him, which wasen't often.

Still, Ashley Young > David Bentley.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Modric looks a little lightweight to impose himself on games, he will need to bulk up a little if he is going to get anywhere in this league. The guy was constantly linked with Arsenal for about 2 years, i can see why Wenger wasnt to keen on the price tag. He is either going to be one of those guys that need 6 - 12 months to get used to the pace of the premiership or a Kezman. 

Bentley's average always was, always will be.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Really? I think Bentley is a very good player and has immense cross ability, just isn't as good as Young.

Modric will be quality once he adapts to the pace of The Premiership. Like Gus Poyet said, now that they've all experience what The Premiership is like they can be better prepared for future matches.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nah Bentley gets all the hype because he is English, the guy is nothing more than a poor mans Beckham.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonas looks like a great signing, first time I've seen him play, it wasn't a lucky win imo because I think we deserved that draw. Guthrie does the simple things well just sits back and plays really without really standing out. Duff's still a little but iffy though, not very tough and just doesn't move the way he used to going foreward. And someone I knew about a year ago was on the bench aswell, would've been nice to see him get a few minutes at the end though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Nah Bentley gets all the hype because he is English, the guy is nothing more than a poor mans Beckham.


And I guess its a conincedence he is a Spurs player, rit?

Yeah, must be.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> And I guess its a conincedence he is a Spurs player, rit?
> 
> Yeah, must be.


Sorry.

Never rated him at Arsenal, Norwich, Blackburn or Spuds.

He's an average to decent premiership player who will do a job for a mid-table team, nothing more.

Thanks for the money though.


A decent comparison of a player coming through at the moment at Arsenal would be Mark Randall. He isn't good enough for Arsenal and will be let go sooner or later and he could do a job for a top Championship side or a lower Premiership side, Bentley proberly showed a little more potential than Randall at Arsenal thats about it, thats why i say mid-table side Bentley can do a job.

Also both Randall & Bentley look like twats.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kuyt was the worst player in the league yesterday? I mean...did you see what Konchesky did yesterday vs Hull? Like...really? Did you see it? Lay off the hyperboles. 

As for Keane...for the sake of the argument, let's say that he didn't get any service in the fluidity of the match. Which isn't true, as I know Gerrard, Kuyt, Benayoun, and Dossena all sent in some crosses. And Liverpool had 60 percent of the possession. But ignore that. What about the 8 corners? Isn't it safe to assume that on a corner, world-class Torres is marked by 1 defender, and followed closely by another defender? Isn't it safe to assume that Torres draws the most attention? If so, wouldn't that mean that Keane has an ample opportunity to loser his marker, and free himself for a header or a volley? I understand that 2 or 3 corners wouldn't be enough to judge something like that...but they had 8 corners. How more corners does Keane need to just make something happen? 

Admit it, he was bad yesterday and worse than anyone on the pitch. Save Plessis, who struggled in the 1st half.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Not very happy with the Devils this morning. Impressed by Fraizer Campbell up forward, and Rooney played his part. I didn't see much of Brown though, and Rio was solid, but didn't make an impact. Palladon (??) looked alright too. I loved his hair.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I lol'd at Ronaldo's facial expressions on the bench.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually, so did I. When Fletcher equalised, Ronaldo clapped, then checked the phone, then clapped a little more, all with a VERY stern look on his face:lmao


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I lol'd at Hull beating Fulham tbh. I thought Fulham would have a good season, and have all the respect in the world for Roy Hodgson. Not a great start for them.

My friends a Hull supporter and there's some friendly banter at Hull being 5th and Spurs 14th in the table.


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

Man Utd suck and it all went to show against Newcastle lol . Anyone see Deco's goal? Absolute peach


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Kuyt was the worst player in the league yesterday? I mean...did you see what Konchesky did yesterday vs Hull? Like...really? Did you see it? Lay off the hyperboles.
> 
> As for Keane...for the sake of the argument, let's say that he didn't get any service in the fluidity of the match. Which isn't true, as I know Gerrard, Kuyt, Benayoun, and Dossena all sent in some crosses. And Liverpool had 60 percent of the possession. But ignore that. What about the 8 corners? Isn't it safe to assume that on a corner, world-class Torres is marked by 1 defender, and followed closely by another defender? Isn't it safe to assume that Torres draws the most attention? If so, wouldn't that mean that Keane has an ample opportunity to loser his marker, and free himself for a header or a volley? I understand that 2 or 3 corners wouldn't be enough to judge something like that...but they had 8 corners. How more corners does Keane need to just make something happen?
> 
> Admit it, he was bad yesterday and worse than anyone on the pitch. Save Plessis, who struggled in the 1st half.


I saw Konchesky make a mistake yeah. I saw Kuyt give the ball away 3 or 4 times like that, luckily it didn't result in anything, but he dithered on the ball the same way Paul did. 

If you even need to ask how many corners we need to make something happen, then you just don't know Liverpool. We score about 2 out of 500 corners a season, we're useless at them. We did nothing with the ball, we wasted it every time we went forward. Keane made himself one chance with a clever bit of skill, other than that he had nothing but scraps to feed off. The proof of this is that the best striker in the world was next to him, and had even less service and touched the ball less than anyone else on the pithc in the first half. The service was just awful, you can;t expect strikers to play well in that situation.

Plessis was better thank Keane, because Plessis was just playing a sitting role, and actually did touch the ball a bit. He was better than Kuyt too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Keane was better than Fernando bar the goal. He actually created things for himself and others, something that apart from the goal Torres didn't.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I said we would draw, still pathetic though.

Pretty sure somthing similar happened last season though


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate the media. They blame Man Uniteds injury crisis for not beating us. Do they ever give Newcastle credit for anything? We played really well and deserved that draw. We have injuries of our own including Owen, Viduka, Barton and we had Duff up front FFS. He's a winger.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If you're going to win the Premiership you need to sign a new goalkeeper.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MagsFan said:


> I hate the media. They blame Man Uniteds injury crisis for not beating us. Do they ever give Newcastle credit for anything? We played really well and deserved that draw. We have injuries of our own including Owen, Viduka, Barton and we had Duff up front FFS. He's a winger.



If we had a fully fit squad, fuck it, if Tevez had played, and I might even go as far as saying if Carrick hadn't come off, we'd have beaten you. Everyone knows it. You got your draw, Spiderman did well, just be happy.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

I'd say if tevez played we more then likely would've won the game but hey it's one game in to the season and I'm sure we'll have tevez back in time to beat portsmouth.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

This is a question based to Man Utd fans and mostly Role Model and ManUtdFan.

Do you rate Darren Fletcher?

Up here we hear all different things about what it's like down in Manchester for him. Sometimes we hear everyone hates him and then other times he is well liked. I wouldn't say he is anywhere near bad enough to be hated and i think he can perform well when he ups his game. Its just really consitency that he lacks!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

i think he is quite good now and as really improved and has been performed well when given chance in last season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jamie1 said:


> This is a question based to Man Utd fans and mostly Role Model and ManUtdFan.
> 
> Do you rate Darren Fletcher?
> 
> Up here we hear all different things about what it's like down in Manchester for him. Sometimes we hear everyone hates him and then other times he is well liked. I wouldn't say he is anywhere near bad enough to be hated and i think he can perform well when he ups his game. Its just really consitency that he lacks!



He's a very odd chap really, he usually plays great in the big games. He's certainly capable of having fantastic performances, the FA Cup game against Arsenal last season instantly spings to mind. He's clearly got talent, but as you said he's very up and down, and you never really know what you're going to get. He has his fair share of haters, my Dad for one. He'll never be good enough to be a first choice player, and he seems to be content to be simply a backup.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I fucking love Setanta. Where else would you get to watch Torquay vs. Ebsfleet and a striker named 'Michael Gash'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The amount of Oxford games that get shown on there is impressive. I don't think it's very good for the league though in terms of attendances, although money wise I'm sure it's great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I know an Aldershot fan that calls it SATANta, becase of the way they move games to suit tv, and how it affects attendence.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't say I'm surprised. I think Oxford's first game of the season was on a Tuesday night.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The Ebsfleet fans were just chanting 'Fuck off Setanta'.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

BIG ROLE MODEL said:


> Reeks of 1-0 Liverpool this. Sunderland have played well, need a decent striker though.





TOM GALE said:


> Good for you, like i give a shit.
> 
> My prediction for tomorrow is that we'll draw 1-1, tbh.


I marked

Happy with the weekends scores, save for Chelsea playing good football, which is rather worrying. Awesome to see us play shit and win, hopefully we can do THA a bit more this season.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I said i knew we would draw.

We'll get beat at Pompey aswell, then win the next games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our next few games are pretty horrible, Pompey/Liverpool/Chelsea all away. I'd be happy to take 5 points what with the state of our squad right now, although I expect it to be 100% minus Ronaldo in time for the Liverpool game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> save for Chelsea playing good football, which is rather worrying.


Yeah, I don't like Chelsea playing that well. They looked very good. I'm highly anticipating the Chelsea/Manchester Utd match in a few weeks.

When is Ronaldo due back?

Edit: ManYew has to play Liverpool and Chelsea back-to-back this early in the campaign? Rough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Early October, maybe late September. Honestly I expect us Vs Chelsea to be an awfully negative and rather dull game that will be hyped to the hills, and then deemed as very disappointing when it doesn't deliver.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I said i knew we would draw.
> 
> We'll get beat at Pompey aswell, then win the next games.


I know you did

I knew you'd say that



> Our next few games are pretty horrible, Pompey/Liverpool/Chelsea all away. I'd be happy to take 5 points what with the state of our squad right now, although I expect it to be 100% minus Ronaldo in time for the Liverpool game.


Did you see DaSilva get hacked down? Made me cheer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really hope Our champions league game inbetween the Liverpool and Chelsea games is a home match, otherwise it's really looking like a rit **** of a week.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And the super cup final, although i imagine Fergie will play fringe in that.

Next week is gonna be mental. Manchester to Portsmouth to London to Milan to Nice to Monaco. Cost fuck all aswell


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Im soooo glad boro got off to a good start on saturday beating what looked like a good Spurs side on paper. We fully deserved our win as we pretty much well we didnt control the game but we looked more promising than Spurs to open the deadlock. 

Our fans were also great we sang more in the game than we did the whole 19 games last season at home, shame i never got a season ticket this year but o well ill b working msot sturdays now soo good job.

Only bad thing is is that its gonna make our fans too over confident thinking we'll do well this season but we'll still do average, but ya never know jsut happy we got of to a good start and this now looks like a promising season never the less.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fergie will put out the strongest team he can I reckon for the Super Cup? I remember the interview he gave after the Lazio game. He said that if he felt like shit at the whistle when watching the Lazio players celebrate and if he ever gets the chance to manage in the Super Cup again he would put out a stronger team.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> And the super cup final, although i imagine Fergie will play fringe in that.
> 
> Next week is gonna be mental. Manchester to Portsmouth to London to Milan to Nice to Monaco. Cost fuck all aswell


To pay is to fail?


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

80 quid to get to Porstmouth, then into Europe and back, seems pretty good to me. Impossible to jib to europe.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Jib??


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Man Yoo firm linguo



> 80 quid to get to Porstmouth, then into Europe and back, seems pretty good to me. Impossible to jib to europe.


But what would Eddie Beef say?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for you going to all these matches whilst unconcerned by the results.

Don't you have a job? :argh:

Or is that a silly question :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Where did i say i wasnt concerned about the results?

Im just realistic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Well you never seem bothered. And I find it quite bizarre if for instance you had have won yesterday last minute you wouldn't have been happy.

And answer the other 2 questions.

EDIT 12000 POSTS WAYO

I mark for me taking about a year to get a 1000, my standards are slipping :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Im always bothered.

And i would of marked like fuck if we scored a last minute winner, i went mental for Fletchers equaliser....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

And I went mental for Torres' winner and you said calm down. 

And answer me 2 questions.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It's 1 game, you were acting like u'd won the league. Thats why i said carm down.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry I get passionate over footballer :argh:

Carm :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just checked and the train to Hillsborough on Saturday is only a tenner. So tempted to go, but I hate sitting in the top tier with those fat pillars and not to mention one of the 5 lads who come to the aways is on holiday and the other is a morbid **** who would rather not drink so he can watch the game properly and goes on the coach with the other losers.

MUF, how many go with you when you go on the train? I've found it's rather shit unless their is a minimum of four, I'd assume with United the train there would be packed with United fans regardless?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Odear at the usually great Football Weekly Podcast having a guy on who was talking about the Da Silva twins and referring to them as the Robinho or Possebon twins, and thinking Possebon and Rafael were the actual twins. He also had no idea who Evans was either. I'll let him off for not knowing who Gibson was though. He best never be on the show again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Tyler did that on Sunday, made some sort of remark about Possebon and Rafael being twins, think it might have been the hair that fooled him. 

ROFL @ the Robinho twins though. I don't think that guy will be invited back.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In fairness I wouldn't have a clue who the twins or Possebon are if it wasn't for football forums. Neither have really yet been overly hyped as great prospects, I don't think either of the have played much for the reserves. Not knowing Evans is rather poor though. Personally I think Evans is a decent player, certainly Premier League quality. He should end up at a mid table team.

Still a quality podcast though. They all talk so much sense, and manage to be rather funny at the same time.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pretty much, Novus. The internet hypes any kid with a sprinkle of talent and hails him as a god.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Pretty much, Novus. The internet hypes any kid with a sprinkle of talent and hails him as a god.


To be fair Jack Wilshere is God.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought Andy Carroll was God :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

MagsFan said:


> I thought Andy Carroll was God :side:


Nah just another random pretender.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Anyone calls Andy Carroll god again and I break necks.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It was a joke, hence the smiley.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

MagsFan said:


> It was a joke, hence the smiley.


Because I was deadly serious.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think Harry Redknapp was to happy about his sides defeat to Chelsea.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1579964.ece



> HARRY REDKNAPP has told rivals Alex Ferguson and Phil Scolari: My missus could do your job!
> 
> The Pompey boss reckons managing mega-rich clubs like Manchester United and Chelsea — with their huge transfer kitties — is so easy his wife Sandra could do it.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He's right though


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Exactly.









:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao James Brown, that was classic.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> He's right though


Yeah he's right, i don't see the achievement in buying titles either.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Chelsea fans do.

I laugh for the fact they've won it twice yet have all these "We Want *Our* Trophy Back"

I'm like plz, we've won the most and Le Arse have even won more.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Chelsea fans do.


Of course.


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

*It should be our trophy  Without all the injuries last season, we would have won it. It would've helped to have a good manager too.*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Even with lots of money, you still have to get the team to gel and work better than the rest of the top 4. 

Yes, Chelsea's money has aided them hugely and they'd have struggled to get near a title without it, but the fact is it's still an acheivement because you still have to build a team correctly.


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

KME said:


> Even with lots of money, you still have to get the team to gel and work better than the rest of the top 4.
> 
> Yes, Chelsea's money has aided them hugely and they'd have struggled to get near a title without it, but the fact is it's still an acheivement because you still have to build a team correctly.


*My thoughts exactly.

How many Premier Leagues have Arsenal won? I can't be bothered to look it up.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Three.


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

*So hopefully we'll have the same after this season *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> It would've helped to have a good manager too.


:lmao

Are you saying after all Wenger has done for Arsenal, you don't think he's a good manager? He's guided you to 3 EPL titles, 4 FA Cups and a few Community Shields plus a UCL final appearance. 

Now he's no Fergie :side: but he's still a top manager, despite his ****ish behaviour when he cannot accept decisions against his team and his strange new found transfer policy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a Chelsea fan.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Post of the year. Asking how many titles Arsenal had won and then saying he hoped they'd equal it after this season made it quite obvious who he supported :side:


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Are you saying after all Wenger has done for Arsenal, you don't think he's a good manager? He's guided you to 3 EPL titles, 4 FA Cups and a few Community Shields plus a UCL final appearance.
> 
> Now he's no Fergie :side: but he's still a top manager, despite his ****ish behaviour when he cannot accept decisions against his team and his strange new found transfer policy.


*I was talking about Avram Grant, love.*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™;6157869 said:


> Now he's no Fergie :side: but he's still a top manager, despite his ****ish behaviour when he cannot accept decisions against his team and his strange new found transfer policy.


Oppose to Fergie's perfect behaviour. :side:

I cant believe what i read in the Sun earlier, Wenger's trying to sign that dolphin headed freak Silvestre from United, to play in the centre next to Gallas. Somethings wrong, somethings very wrong.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well you do need some more depth there, but the Silvestre thing came as kind of a surprise.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Chelseafan said:


> Well you do need some more depth there, but the Silvestre thing came as kind of a surprise.


I still havent accepted Gallas, i'm still in denial that he is are captain. Their is no way i will ever accept the bake bean head from Manchester.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> I still havent accepted Gallas, i'm still in denial that he is are captain. Their is no way i will ever accept the bake bean head from Manchester.


hahahaha baked bean head.

Anyway, I thought he was french? Due to all the crumbling unde pressure.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Still, the more you can do to avoid playing Senderos the better for Arsenal.


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chelseafan said:


> Still, the more you can do to avoid playing Senderos the better for Arsenal.


*:lmao

And Djorou isn't exactly the next Bobby Moore...*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Chelseafan said:


> Still, the more you can do to avoid playing Senderos the better for Arsenal.


There was a time when Senderos looked a good player, but then everytime he puts together a good run of performances he goes and makes a stupid error, or gets raped by Drogba. He lacks pace and his error proneness doesnt fill me with confidence, but neither does Gallas and his inability to win the most simple of headers from hopeful long balls against the likes of West Brom.

I have high hopes that Djourou will step up this season, and Song apparently had a very good Olympics with Cameroon so maybe he will step up aswell. Though i would be much happier if we bought a quality defender, which Brazil Nut Head isnt.



Undertakerx11 said:


> *:lmao
> 
> And Djorou isn't exactly the next Bobby Moore...*


Djourou has potential, his loan move to Birmingham did more harm than good and he struggled with injurys when he returned, but he's looked decent in pre-season and so far in the two games against FC Twente & West Brom. Playing next to Gallas doesnt help though because he insists on putting his defensive partners under constant pressure by his inability in the air and his stupid decision making.


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Djourou has potential, his loan move to Birmingham did more harm than good and he struggled with injurys when he returned, but he's looked decent in pre-season and so far in the two games against FC Twente & West Brom. Playing next to Gallas doesnt help though because he insists on putting his defensive partners under constant pressure by his inability in the air and his stupid decision making.


*I suppose I agree.

It's so much easier & funnier to say things about players at school tbh*


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Djourou was good against us at Anfield 

Djourou, Senderos and Song isn't bad back up for Gallas and Toure, but another experienced (baked bean) head in there may not do any harm. 

But then again, it was in The S*n. Everywhere else thinks Silvestre will go to Sunderland, which makes sense as they need left backs and center backs.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I rate Djourou highly. Great at 'le Brum when he was there, and that was only halted because of injury if I recall correctly. Looked competent against West Brom and although he won't get chances outside of the League Cup (except for injury), I feel he could be adequate cover and become a regular first teamer within a couple of years.

I see Senderos becoming another Cygan, and he already sucks.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

So Silvestre did go to United then. SSN says he's gone anyway.

Hmmm didn't expect it at all. Not a bad signing for Arsenal I suppose.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

First you make Gallas captain.

Then you insist on playing Eboue in midfield.

and now you've gone and signed a bake bean from that lot in Manchester.










Okay who is blackmailing you Wenger.


Oh well at least Brian Barwick has fucked off from the FA.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao

Wenger discovers an Henry and then has a summer like this, in terms of no big-name signings at all, except Silvestre who is questionable to say the least.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a bad signing, we need some experience in our squad and hes not half bad either.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wenger discovers an Henry and then has a summer like this, in terms of no big-name signings at all, except Silvestre who is questionable to say the least.


Nasri?

and since when has Wenger ever made big Summer signings.

At least were not Spuds splashing millions on average players.


*Its official*

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-announce-signing-of-mikael-silvestre












> Arsenal has today signed French defender Mikael Silvestre on a two year deal having joined the Gunners from Manchester United for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> Silvestre (31), an experienced and versatile player, has been with Manchester United since 1999 winning a host of domestic honours including four Premier League titles, one FA Cup winner’s medal and a League Cup winner’s medal. Silvestre was also part of the UEFA Champions League winning side of 2008 and made a total of 361 appearances for the Manchester side, scoring 10 goals.
> 
> ...


I wanna throw up.

Maybe Wenger intends to use that Bake Bean head to defend the long ball tactic against us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Really can you stop with the nicknames, Spuds this, and now Baked Bean that, you sound like you're 12, not 22.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Really can you stop with the nicknames, Spuds this, and now Baked Bean that, you sound like you're 12, not 22.


Sorry i forgot we have to be super serious on the internet, don't tell me your upset that the Bean has left United.

I wouldnt want to upset someone as almighty and powerful as you now would i, god forbid i should discuss football like a normal football fan. 

Is that what their like at United, do you goto the games and shout 'jolly good show sir' all nice and politely, young people these days.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Diddnt see a thread for this, so I'm posting here.

I was extremley encouraged by Englands performance tonight. They looked like a team for once.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Sorry i forgot we have to be super serious on the internet, don't tell me your upset that the Bean has left United.
> 
> I wouldnt want to upset someone as almighty and powerful as you now would i, god forbid i should discuss football like a normal football fan.
> 
> Is that what their like at United, do you goto the games and shout 'jolly good show sir' all nice and politely, young people these days.


So should I expect to be hearing chants of Bake Bean head from the Arsenal fans now? I hope so, show us all what real football fans do.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> So should I expect to be hearing chants of Bake Bean head from the Arsenal fans now? I hope so, show us all what real football fans do.


I dare say it would be more entertaining than shouting Mikael, Mikael, Mikael in a nice polite manner.

I did laugh pretty hard last season when Fergie complained about the abuse he received at Arsenal, considering the kinda of abuse Wenger receives at Old Trafford with the Paedo chants.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I mark for the irony of Mancunians calling someone a Paedo


Silvestre should be a good singing, bit out of the blue though


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Ste said:


> I mark for the irony of Mancunians calling someone a Paedo
> 
> 
> Silvestre should be a good singing, bit out of the blue though


With my rational head on, and putting my hate for Man Utd and everyone connected with the club aside, the guy might provide some useful back up to the backline.

- He's experienced
- He can cover at Centre Back or Left Back
- I assume he is good in the air with a head like that, and we certainly need someone that can head a ball.

Still not thrilled about the signing, but meh we need abit more experience and he provides that, its just unfortunate where he comes from and the fact i have 9 years of hate built up for him(i still remember the c*nt headbutting Freddie).


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hilarious that we got rid of Silvestre and Arsene took him.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm a wee 'bit miffed as to why we bought Silvestre, he's a decent player, but we've already got plenty of defenders just like him. If i was Arsene i would've gone for a Sol Campbell type defender, seeing as both Gallas & Toure are at there best when they're next to a big bloke.

I guess this is the end for Senderos then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> Hilarious that we got rid of Silvestre and Arsene took him.




Pretty much, he was easily the worst player in our squad.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Pretty much, he was easily the worst player in our squad.


Its pretty funny you say that now he's left.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, because that's obviously the first time I've made that statement.


Oh wait, you have no idea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea he was pretty balls during his whole tenure at the club.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah, because that's obviously the first time I've made that statement.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you have no idea.


He likes Logic-less statements.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

RM has told me on MSN, before Silvestre left, that he was the worst player in the United squad. 

:smug: :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Yeah, because that's obviously the first time I've made that statement.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you have no idea.


I wouldnt know to be honest, i don't really pay such close attention to your posts.

I'm no fan of his and he wouldnt have been somebody i would have wanted, but he gives us some squad depth, and theirs no harm in that.



Emperor DC said:


> He likes Logic-less statements.


Are you a Pool fan or a Spud, sorry Spurs fan.



KME said:


> RM has told me on MSN, before Silvestre left, that he was the worst player in the United squad.
> 
> :smug: :side:


Well he must be then, i wouldnt doubt Role Model's judgement.


Forgive me though if i have just that little bit more faith in Arsene Wenger's judgement.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Liverpool. :side:

I don't see what that has to do with things anyway.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Liverpool. :side:
> 
> I don't see what that has to do with things anyway.


I was just wondering, as i couldnt tell which club you supported thats all.

I got the impression you were a Spurs fan.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I like Spurs, don't get me wrong. I do detest their board though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm guessing Role Model was cheering that Silvestre has gone, thus maybe opening the possibility of Fabio seeing a bit more game time at LB...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not really, Fabio isn't ready. But then you have to look at the fact you couldn't trust Silvestre anywhere anymore, he'd look very shakey the small amount of times he's got any games since coming back from injury. Hopefully Evra stays fit, I just don't want Fabio to be forced to sink or swim in the first team too early.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Did anyone watch the England/Czech match? I woke up when it was almost finished and just got told by my dad that they were rubbish, and then had the commentators talking about Lampard getting booed by all the fans. And Gerrard stuck on the left? Weird.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Not really, Fabio isn't ready. But then you have to look at the fact you couldn't trust Silvestre anywhere anymore, he'd look very shakey the small amount of times he's got any games since coming back from injury. Hopefully Evra stays fit, I just don't want Fabio to be forced to sink or swim in the first team too early.


I guess O'Shea would be the primary back up to Evra at LB anyways, but maybe in the Carling Cup we'll see Fabio and Rafael...


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Judging from how ferguson treats the carling cup especially in the early rounds I'd say it's pretty much definite that fabio and rafael will get their chance for game time.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Did anyone watch the England/Czech match? I woke up when it was almost finished and just got told by my dad that they were rubbish, and then had the commentators talking about Lampard getting booed by all the fans. And Gerrard stuck on the left? Weird.


Yeh. Midfield of Beckham, Lampard, Barry and Gerrard.

James looked shakey in goal and made a few errors, Ferdinand looked like he wasnt bothered, Lampard never touched the ball and Defoe looked like the only likley goalscorer before he got subbed. England tried to play too direct and lacked width untill Downing and Bently came on at 80 minutes.

Bad points aside, I was encouraged by their performance. They passed the ball well, and had the lions share of possession and they created a few glorious chances through passing. Reminded me of Spain at times.


----------



## The Undertaker Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

Fans of opposing teams don't kid yourself Man Utd will win everything.Its all gonna be with the Gunners buy time the season ends :flip


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Undertaker Fan said:


> Fans of opposing teams don't kid yourself Man Utd will win everything.


*And what planet are you from?*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Undertaker Fan said:


> Fans of opposing teams don't kid yourself Man Utd will win everything.Its all gonna be with the Gunners buy time the season ends :flip


So United are gonna win everything, but the Gunners are too?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> So United are gonna win everything, but the Gunners are too?


He supports United at the moment, but if Arsenal win the title he supports them, or Chelsea or Liverpool if they win.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

Passionate fan :side:


----------



## wario619 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ste said:


> I mark for the irony of Mancunians calling someone a Paedo
> 
> 
> Silvestre should be a *good singing*, bit out of the blue though


He may be a good singer but lets talk about his football :agree:.

My cousin supports Arsenal and he went ballistic when I told him about Silvestre, now he thinks Arsene should get shot .


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He hardly cost alot did he? Not that bad of a signing at all.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> He hardly cost alot did he? Not that bad of a signing at all.


Its just gonna take us sometime to get over where he came from, thats where all the hate is coming from.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Decent pickup for Arsenal, especially with their squad maybe lacking a little bit of experience and real depth. Versatile player who still has a lot to offer, good luck to him.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Silvestre is terrible and wont even make the bench if Wenger has any sense.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Silvestre was past his best (not saying much) from 2004 onwards.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Finally someone who isn't a Utd fan says what everyone is thinking.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He's shit if that's what you mean.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, I shouldn't like this signing then?

Dammit.

Barry to Liverpool. Alonso to Arsenal. Plz. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not happening, sorry.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

....DON'T SAY THAT!

*runs away crying*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wenger should of actually placed a bid, although to be fair he was never going to sign him, not at that price.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alonso would be a huge piece to the puzzle for Arsenal. You don't come across world-class defensive mids very often. 

Fucking Aston Villa.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With both players cup tied I'd say any hope of that deal is dead in the water. 

Or so I hope.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

More awesomeness from Setanta tonight I see with the Wrexham vs. Oxford game. Still can't believe two sides that we beat in our playoff year back when we were a Division Two side in 99 are now two divisions below that level.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Cisse is now Sunderland for a year.
Keano got himself a good looking squad this season.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> Alonso would be a huge piece to the puzzle for Arsenal. You don't come across world-class defensive mids very often.
> 
> Fucking Aston Villa.


He is hardly a defensive midfielder, he is similar to the role Cesc already plays at Arsenal.

Although i wouldnt mind signing him, and apparently Sky Sports is reporting that Wenger won't rule out a bid for Barry.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Plays a defensive role for us though normally, sit in front of the back 4 with Masch. 

Can play just about anywhere in the centre of midfield though, when he puts his mind to it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, Murphy is likely to the bench as 3rd striker?

Or is Diouf moving into a more defined central attacking mid with Murphy and Cisse up front?



> Plays a defensive role for us though normally, sit in front of the back 4 with Masch.
> 
> Can play just about anywhere in the centre of midfield though, when he puts his mind to it.


Exactly. I'm almost certain if he were a Gunner, he'd be used the same exact way.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In their current state of the team, they'll line up similar to this I think. 

*Gordon 

Chimbonda - Collins - Nosworthy - Bardsley 

Malbranque - Reid - Tainio - Richardson 

Diouf

Cisse​*
Pretty much a 4-4-2 but with Diouf dropping off the front man. Healy and Murphy will be subs along with Chopra. 

The good thing about Sunderland this season is they can interchange so much in attacking positions. Malbranque, Richardson and Diouf can all switch positions with each other at will, they're not as rigid and predictable as last year. Good depth too, with McShane, Edwards, Miller, Whitehead, Leadbitter, Stokes, Prica and Higginbotham all available to fill in.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ooooo, I like that starting XI.

I had Sunderland predicted to finish 14th this year. After revision, I don't think they'll finish in that spot. Their side is better than that. Perhaps somewhere from 10 - 12.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunderland have a mint team when every1 is fit, should comfortably get into the Top 10.


Diouf, Cisse, Jones and Healy are top options up-front.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Sunderland have a mint team when every1 is fit, should comfortably get into the Top 10.
> 
> 
> Diouf, Cisse, Jones and Healy are top options up-front.


I would of prefered Keane to have given Stokes and Prica more of an opportunity however i ain't complaining, Europe here we come


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Silvestre is terrible and wont even make the bench if Wenger has any sense.


Pretty much. 

The only feasible reason for Wenger buying Silvestre is that he got him mixed up with the other defender with an oversized head, Vincent Kompany.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He may be a shambles at times but still Silvestre > Senderos.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

JD Scrubs said:


> I would of prefered Keane to have given Stokes and Prica more of an opportunity however i ain't complaining, Europe here we come


:lmao

Try mid table. The competition for European places are especially fierce this year, yet I wouldn't put Sunderland in there tbh.

Don't get too ahead of yourself, I'd rank the following teams ahead of you in terms of UEFA spots:

Everton
Tottenham
Villa
Man City
Blackburn
Portsmouth
Newcastle


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Prolly West Ham too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll have to look up what games are on tomorrow, to watch on live and active, before or after the Liverpool game.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Prolly West Ham too.


True, especially if Dean Ashton remains fit. He's a machine.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> True, especially if Dean Ashton remains fit. He's a machine.


You could say the same thing about most of the Hammers squad tbh.


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Prolly West Ham too.


It's about time you see the light, Adam :agree:

Ashton's really starting to come into his own, but like seemingly the entire West Ham squad, he's always hurt.

I'd really love to see what we could do if the team was fully fit. Ashton and Bellamy are yet to get a good trial together, and same with Dyer in the midfield.

Alas, talking about a healthy West Ham is false hope


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Silvestre is terrible and wont even make the bench if Wenger has any sense.


Toure, Gallas, Senderos, Song and Djourou are all preferable to him in CB, but with Hoyte gone, and Gibbs on loan at Reading, they have absolutely no cover at LB so he will be most likely be on the bench.

Who is Utd's current 2nd choice left back btw? O'Shea right?...


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bergman said:


> Toure, Gallas, Senderos, Song and Djourou are all preferable to him in CB, but with Hoyte gone, and Gibbs on loan at Reading, they have absolutely no cover at LB so he will be most likely be on the bench.
> 
> Who is Utd's current 2nd choice left back btw? O'Shea right?...


Given the interviews Silvestre has given and Wenger has given, he is more likely to play at CB as a second choice CB to Gallas & Toure, as i think Wenger sees him as an ideal partner for Gallas ahead of the likes of Djourou, Senderos & Song.

I think Song is going to be switching between DM and CB when needed, and i think Senderos days are numbered, tbh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Senderos is a sack of shit and it would be in Arsenals interest to get rid of him tbh.

Never have rated the guy at all.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I marked for the way he allowed Torres to have the space to score in the CLQF last season


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just had a glance at the fixtures for tomorrow and there is some quite interesting uns'. Stoke/Villa is probabaly the most intrguing game of the day with it being somewhat of a derby. However Liverpool/Boro should be good as I reckon Boro will suprise alot of people this season. WBA/Everton and Blackburn/Hull should also be pretty good.

Tomorrow shall be an odd one for me anyway, the first saturday in about 3 years I will be sat at home watching Stelling and the boys whilst North End are playing at the same time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro, alot like Sunderland, now look alot pacier and less one-dimensional. Didier Digard looks like he's going to be a good addition, and Emnes should be in time as well. Alves and Tuncay up front offer power, pace, hard work and good finishing between them. Downing always plays well for Boro, and the back 4 has a solid look to it. 

They're normally hard to beat, don't see that changing tommorow.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah Ben wouldn't be surprised if they were resolute and we have trouble breaking them down, hopefully Babel plays instead of Kuyt and Torres and Keane get plenty of service.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep. Hoping Babel goes straight back into the starting 11, I don't think I can deal with another week of Kuyt and Benayoun on the wings. 

Games like this will show if the improvement in the team is real, or just in people's imagination.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Senderos is a sack of shit and it would be in Arsenals interest to get rid of him tbh.
> 
> Never have rated the guy at all.


He's pretty good, just not suited to the English game. That's why there's a drastic difference from his Premier League form and his Champions League form. For his contributions in our 05/06 Champions League run, and his performances in the two legs against Milan last season, I'll always like the lad.

Also the criticism he's gotten for the loss against Liverpool is somewhat unjust. Sure, it was a mediocre performance but nothing horrible. He was heavily blamed for Hyypia's goal, but honestly, how often has Big Sami won headers in the box in his time. He always attacks from set pieces with great intent, it's one of his game's strong points, and through the many years of him jogging up for corners, he's learnt a thing or two about movement in the box. He out foxed Senderos and scored from a ridiculous distance right into the top corner, so I say kudos to him. Hardly Senderos' fault. As for the Torres goal, he was in the box so it's understandable that he doesn't want to get too close to him as to be cautious and not give away a penalty, and really against any other striker he'd have been fine, but only someone of Torres ability could take a perfect touch, turn and shoot like he did in an instant, and bury it in the top corner no less.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

So Silvestre's gone to Arsenal.

I guess we'll be alright this week, is Anderson back yet? Ronaldo missing is a bummer, but I guess last week Fletcher played alright. We're going to have to keep Giggs and Rio apart this week too. Did anyone see the tussle they had going on over a shit cross or something?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anderons back I think and Hargreaves may be too, but Saha and Park won't be there.

Tevez back aswell, I hope we win but I have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone in Tevez's family died last week, right?

I'd play Campbell on the bench, just because I didn't mind the way he played last week.

At least we have a little more strength through the midfield. Where's Park?

And I think Drogba's out until October, right?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Who are you playing?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Portsmouth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Crouch to score plz. :side:

Nah, I see you guys winning or drawing 0-0 or 1-1.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm actually expecting a 2-0 or 2-1 or even 3-0.

I wouldn't want a draw again after last weeks match, anyway.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Portsmouth will be out to prove something after last week so it could be a danger game for United. I expect United to win probably 1-0, depending on the team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

United will probaly scrap it, but Portsmouth may be able to hold them out like last season.

I may watch Charlton vs Reading in wait for the Liverpool game, due to no early Premier League game.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Charlton/Reading should be good, although Aberdeen/Rangers will be what I watch. The atmosphere in those games are class.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my god, Richie's having a decent Football discussion~!!!!!?!?!





I'll watch this weekend:

Man U/P'Mouth
Wigan/Chelsea
Liverpool/Mids


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Richie™ said:


> *Oh my god, Richie's having a decent Football discussion~!!!!!?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm as shocked as you are.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

He's also really not, he just made a few posts which no-one shit on.

Still a superjobber.

Expect Man United to grind out a 1-0, hopefully we don't see Community Shield Part Deux.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Oh my god, Richie's having a decent Football discussion~!!!!!?!?!


That's disputable. Kudos for calling it football though.

I don't think it'll be a convincing victory, but I'm quite certain Man Utd will pick up the three points. The over hyped Crouch/Defoe partnership will have a tough task breaching Man Utd's world class defence, and Pompey's defence looked a right mess against Chelsea, so with Tevez back, United should be able to create chances. Pompey's fate will rest in the erratic David James, who was very poor last week, but could just as easily be World Class this week.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Stainless said:


> He's also really not, he just made a few posts which no-one shit on.
> 
> Still a superjobber.
> 
> Expect Man United to grind out a 1-0, hopefully we don't see Community Shield Part Deux.


I expect an account of our game with you when you get back. Look out for Chaplow & Mellor. Think we'll draw tbh.

BTW prepared to be annoyed with our fans as they're all supposed to be dressing up in yellow and the club are handing out clapper sticks to all the people on the club coaches and trust me, they are very annoying.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope theyre some good games this weekend, like Middlesbrough v 'pool, I hope that is a good game, with lots of goalmouth action, and looking forward to seeing what keane and torres are like together this week. 

And we better beat Sunderland, Bently and Modric, better actually, get INVOLVED in the game this week.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

We'll get a draw at Spurs today^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool team:

Martin Skrtel returns to partner Jamie Carragher at the heart of Liverpool's defence against Middlesbrough this afternoon – a game you can listen to live here on .tv from 3pm BST. 
Xabi Alonso is also back in the starting XI to partner Steven Gerrard in the middle of the park. 

The Reds line-up in full is: Reina, Arbeloa, Dossena, Carragher, Skrtel, Gerrard, Alonso, Kuyt, Benayoun, Torres, Keane. Subs: Cavalieri, Aurelio, Agger, Babel, Ngog, El Zhar, Plessis. 

Guessing it's..

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Skrtel - Dossena 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Alonso - Benayoun 

Torres - Keane

This Charlton/Reading match has been very entertaining.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

. 

No width. 





Decent team but the performance will probably be poor with wingers like that. 



Marking out for Skrtel, because he's a monster. Hopefully he'll contain Alves.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd mark for a N'Gog and Babel appearance. :$


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

> Manchester United have stunned Barclays Premier League rivals Hull City by taking Nick Barmby's 14-year-old son from under their noses at the KC Stadium.
> 
> Sportsmail can reveal that Jack Barmby, one of the brightest talents in British football, has joined United after his father Nick urged him to quit Hull for Old Trafford.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-following-advice-famous-father.html?ITO=1490


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

El Zhar always seems to come on instead of N'Gog at the moment. No idea why, hope that changes today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's quite pathetic how Stoke's main form of attack comes from long throws :lmao


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It was very effective last season.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> It's quite pathetic how Stoke's main form of attack comes from long throws :lmao


If it works, it isnt pathetic and it worked a treat last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A throw in as an attacking threat is a bit pathetic. Reckon they'll have to raise their game to use that on Prem defenses too. 

Dossena is dominating down our left side, going on brilliant runs. Alonso has done well too. We started well, but not so brilliant in the last 10 minutes or so.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good play, chance wasted. Picked out the wrong man in the middle. 

We're not really creating any chances again.

Wahey, Skrtel trying to score with one of his famous overhead kicks :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooo

Come on Stoke, 1-0 up against the Villa.

Liam Lawrence scores a penalty.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Are you watching the game on a live feed? Or just on the radio?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Skrtel 

Nice try though.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Porn star Lawrence scored


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm watching on a stream. Commentary keeps changing from Spanish to English. 

Pretty open game. We're playing it around nicely, without really ripping into them. 

Gah, good play again without a finish.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm watching the Stoke/Villa game on a very bad stream without sound.

Just waiting for the Arsenal game, damn late kick offs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I was watching the Liverpool/Boro match (on TV for you people watching games on streams :side: ) in the breaks in the Rugby. From what i saw we were going alright, lacking a little execution but we're playing with a fair bit of possession which we'll hopefully convert into some good chances/goals


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Half time,Spurs 0-0 Sunderland. I'd take that score at full-time


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not good enough for the first half of football at Anfield this season. Playing well, but a distinct lack of chances. Corner's have been woeful as per usual. 

Couple of over hit touches aside, Keane and Torres have linked up well. 

Gerrard looks woeful, keeps getting caught in possession and picking the wrong passes. Benayoun's having a nightmare again. 

Dossena's been player of the half, luckily Skrtel has covered him every time he's been caught out of position. 

Alonso started well, but has screwed up a few simple passes and his corner taking leaves alot to be desired.

Must do better.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stoke's football isnt pretty, but they are difficult to break down and can cause problems with their physical long ball approach, they should compete alot better in this league than Derby did. Still reckon they will go down but it shouldnt be by that much.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME, when are we next on TV? Do you know?

I can't be bothered going to search for when we are.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Skrtel's "acrobatics" were the highlight from what i saw


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're on Sky against Villa next week. 

That's Prem, we're on ITV again for the Liege match.

Only 3 goals in all the games at HT. Pretty awful.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Currently not marking for MOTD.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Spurs losing again. :lmao

Keep those 4th place predictions coming please.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And all of a sudden Ramos becomes favourite for the first manager to get the chop.

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

We've got a magic goal at the moment, spurs can't hit the back of it, Woodgate should really of stuck it in but i'm just waiting for the arrival of Cisse and our 2nd goal


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Ha,way the lads


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fucks sake, my mate says were playing wank at Sheffield and now useless Hawley has come on for Whaley!

Get in Villa!

Oh dear DC.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Hah! 

Nosworthy has just outskilled Bentley


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Villa score a goal, who gets the assist? Only the Young...

Count 10 times I've made that pun now.

I'm loving Boro right now. Shame that prick had to score the goal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh FUCK X2


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Great save by Gordon


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Delighted for Gareth Southgate who I believe will become a top manager but disappointed Liverpool are at their usual tricks.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

fuck. one all. mag reject twat Jenas


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

and the skunks are 1-0 up


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pathetic performance second half, wouldn't be surprised if Boro held on comfortably. 

Had to win this. Dismal. 

We're swapping left backs now, can't see that changing anything.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

GET INNNNN, MY OLDER TWIN BROTHER DOES IT AGAIN!!!

WE'LL WIN.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

On Talksport,Stan Collymore has just bet £50 that Boro will finish in the top 9. That crazy dogger must have money to burn


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

-Destiny- said:


> GET INNNNN, MY OLDER TWIN BROTHER DOES IT AGAIN!!!
> 
> WE'LL WIN.


who's we?


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CISSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stoke with some good football for once, and Fuller scores, good finish.

Stoke 2-1

That was a good bit of skill by Fuller.

Stoke have been on the back foot for most of the game aswell.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Cisse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1-2 to the lads


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

2 all at Stoke


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Villa score with some poor defending from Stoke from a free kick.

2-2

Stoke score from a long throw, who said long throws were pathetic. :lmao

3-2 Stoke FT.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Come on ref,blow the fucking whistle early


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

CM_Jobber said:


> who's we?


PRESTON NORTH END.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

OG equaliser for Liverpool


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

-Destiny- said:


> PRESTON NORTH END.


One of the worst games i ever went to was a league cup match at Roker park against Preston. finished 2-2 but it was dire


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember us playing you in the league cup in 95 and we were 2-0 up only to loose 3-2 back when we were in Division Three.

Nothing beats the 3-3 draw 4 years ago.

Edit - 1-1, good result 

OH MY GOD! 3-2... 1-1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOLZ at the long throw.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Well done stoke, great game.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OH YES~!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Shit, I missed Gerrard's winner. At least a caught Stoke's funny joke.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GET IN STEVIE AND CARRA. 

GOAL MACHINE JAMIE CARRAGHER. I don't care who it hit, it's his goal :side:

Poor performance, but another win. 

Must improve, but the result is all I care about right now. 

How on earth did Stoke win? 

Tottenham, you suck. 

M predictions are awful again, thanks a bunch to the bottling teams again 

Oh well, couldn't care less right now.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

If Stoke, could get a couple of players in who are capable of keeping hold of the ball, and learn to pick when to play the long ball and vary they play, then Stoke would have a chance of staying up this season.

At the moment though, Stoke give the ball away far to much and they are hitting far to many hopeful long balls which is putting them under pressure for most of the match.

They are a big physical side, who are tough to break down, which is going to ruffle the feathers of a few clubs this season, they just need to add that extra dimension to their play.

Good result though, 3-2 against a Villa side who were coming off a big win.

Long throws, not pathetic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Let's all laugh at Spurs :lmao

The 3 Far Northern teams are all looking good for a change.

EDIT - I mark for Owen headers. He scores with his head more than his feet nowadays.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> GET IN STEVIE AND CARRA.
> 
> GOAL MACHINE JAMIE CARRAGHER. I don't care who it hit, it's his goal :side:
> 
> ...


Yep. Performences don't matter at this stage. We have 6 points and going into a hard period of games, that is fantastic. I think we need to learn the art of starting quickly because both Sunderland and 'boro came out of the blocks, and it should be us trying to make a mark on the game, and make it, 'ya know, easier. :lmao


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Novus Audax said:


> Let's all laugh at Spurs :lmao
> 
> The 3 Far Northern teams are all looking good for a change.
> 
> EDIT - I mark for Owen headers. He scores with his head more than his feet nowadays.


Lets all laugh at the people claiming they would replace Arsenal in the top 4, did they learn nothing from last season.

Lets laugh especially at Phil Thompson, the only Sky Sports man to predict such a thing.

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Not to mention the 50% or so of football fans here who said that AGAIN. For shame. Although I did predict Spurs to come 5th 

Dennis Bergkamp, eat your heart out. Ricky Fuller is back in town!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Was it Cisse who got the winner? If so, that's Djibrilliant :side:. 

Boro look like a much better side. And even though I think Mido is a joke, he's great to have coming off the bench, and Aliadiere, Alves and Tuncay will run all day long and wear down defenses.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Gutted Stoke won. Their fans are right morons and sound half scouse and half brummie, my mate who's a Stoke fans sums up the opening statement.

No offence MJUWW. 

Hopefully this next game on Setanta is good.

Edit - Always believed Fuller was good enough for the top flight.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Looking forward to the Arsenal game now.

Well done Stoke but moreso Sunderland.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor old Tommo. He gets such shit, especially from Merson and 'le Tiss.

http://www.justin.tv/iraqgoals

For anyone wanting to watch the Arsenal game, and don't have Sentana.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neither of those guys can talk either. Each of them shocking pundits. 'Champagne' Charlie Nicholas is the man at Sky. Hansen shits on them all though tbh.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

You'll never beat Rodney tbh.

Gillingham's last minute goal let me down for £40 quid on ol' coupons.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao at the yids. Just like last season. Liverpool were lucky but still they did what they needed to do and that was get 3 points so fair play.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Arsenal Side*

Manuel Almunia
Bacary Sagna
William Gallas
Kolo Toure
Gael Clichy
Theo Walcott
Denilson
Emmanuel Eboue
Samir Nasri
Emmanuel Adebayor
Robin Van Persie

Subs

Lukasz Fabianski
Kieran Gibbs
Nicklas Bendtner
Alexandre Song
Jack Wilshere
Aaron Ramsey
Johan Djourou


I dont think Djourou should have been dropped. Hopefully we will see Wilshere get a few minutes.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Eboue in Center Midfield. Maaad. Silvestre to score OG plz.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Thankfully Fulham don't have a big burly striker so we should be right with Gallas and Toure at the back. I'm also relieved to see Andy Johnson not starting. He's given us problems in the past.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Ex64 said:


> Eboue in Center Midfield. Maaad. Silvestre to score OG plz.


It would be quite the feat, considering he isnt in the squad.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Mint win for the lads today. Gutted the mags won,though


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Good win for Sunderland and Stoke.

Cisse could prove to be a big hit up there I think.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Thankfully Fulham don't have a big burly striker so we should be right with Gallas and Toure at the back. I'm also relieved to see Andy Johnson not starting. He's given us problems in the past.


However they do have Hangeland, and he's just barged Gallas out of the way with ease and scored. 1-0 Fulham. 

Poor defending.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Chelseafan said:


> Good win for Sunderland and Stoke.
> 
> Cisse could prove to be a big hit up there I think.



Here's hoping he can get us the goals to push us toward the top ten,and we'll build from there

EDIT- i know i'm getting carried away but its our first win there in 40 years,and isn't that what fans are meant to do after a big win


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

William Gallas proving to be a complete liability again.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fulham, in fairness, are playing a blinding game. They are shutting off all aspects Arsenal rely on.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

i'VE GOT THAT CLOWN IN MY FANTASY TEAM^^^^^^^^^


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd suggest replacing him with Jamie Carragher, he will score many goals. :side: 

Fulham are playing well, they look like a much better unit than last year too, despite that mess against Hull.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Couple of things based on that half

~ Arsenal so miss Fabregas. He is like what Gerrard/Torres is to us, and what Ronaldo is to United.

~ Even with Fabregas, where is the steel in midfield? Denilson and Nasri are being outclassed and outhought by Bullard and Murphy at the moment. They may be two good young players, but you can tell they are not akin to this type of brusing game.

All credit to Fulham though, remained resolute and not dropping off an inch. I think they would be unlucky to lose today. I'm hedging my bets on a 1-1, but I could just as easily see this half going to a stalemate and Fulham fustrating them even more.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Denilson & Eboue have been invisible in this game, pathetic performance from both failing to win any balls or keep possession, one or both of them has to go off.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*breaking news * Shevchenko to AC Milan subject to a medical


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Common knowledge. I know it has only just been confirmed, but its been obvious for weeks, with only an injury really scuppering the deal.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

We beat Milan to Cisse's signiture so they've had to settle for Shevchenko


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It must be embarrassing for the rest of our players when Eboue's looking the most dangerous.

Shit perfromance by all except Toure. Also, van Persie should appear on an advert for Gilette. He is the master at the close shave. Shame he can't just slam them into the net.

Well played Fulham. The way it's going right now, we could be in for a very interesting relegation battle. All of the 5 favourites for the drop have won a game except for West Brom.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Denilson & Eboue have been invisible in this game, pathetic performance from both failing to win any balls or keep possession, one or both of them has to go off.


were you watching the same game? Eboue was one of our best players :no: 

Gallas was poor. Song came on and showed him how to fucking defend. Why is he the captain when he does nothing to lift the team. Denilson was poor, every other pass went missing. Flat preformance and credit to Fulham for shutting us down.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Well done Fulham.

Arsenal were a disgrace one of the worst centre midfield displays i have ever seen from Arsenal. Denilson was beyond woeful and Eboue wasnt any better. Gallas effort for the Fulham goal was pathetic and he made numerous bad passes and mistakes, the guy is a liability and he is are fucking captain. Van Persie & Adebayor are both out of form and can't hit a barn door at the moment. Nasri tried but he was getting no assistance from any of the other midfielders, and i think its criminal that Walcott was taken off before either Denilson or Eboue.

Song though looked good in the 15 minutes he was on the pitch, but why did we swap a defender for a defender when were losing, he should of at least been pushed into midfield.

Thank fuck Fabregas is back for the next game, we are lackluster to say the least without him, and buy a fucking DM now.


No excuses Wenger, disgusting performance, and poor substitutions.

This team better respond on Wednesday.



Overrated said:


> were you watching the same game? Eboue was one of our best players :no:
> 
> Gallas was poor. Song came on and showed him how to fucking defend. Why is he the captain when he does nothing to lift the team. Denilson was poor, every other pass went missing. Flat preformance and credit to Fulham for shutting us down.


Yeah i was watching the game, and he and Denilson were both as invisible as each other. It was only when he moved to the right i even knew he was playing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> were you watching the same game? Eboue was one of our best players


^ That comment was made at half time, and both Eboue and Denilson where thoroughly outplayed by Bullard and Murphy in the first half. When Fulham backed off in the second half and we got some possession, we still muffed it with poor retention. I'm really growing tired of Walcott's complete lack of maturity in his game. His link up play with Sagna was horrible. They seemed only to pass it to each other as a courtesy rather than really looking to break down the defence or create space.

Denilson, Gallas and Walcott all had embarrassing performances, and I'd like to see a more creative side to van Persie's game come out. He didn't drop deep near enough, which he should do, as he has the abundance of technique to play a decisive ball, something Adebayor doesn't, so it should be Ade thoroughly leading the line with RVP coming deep. Not the continual switch around they were doing.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RVP was much better when he dropped into CM, wenger should be playing him where hleb used to play just off ade. We need a DM and not some young prodigy a proven one.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Denilson was woeful, Nasri was in the wrong position, Sagna didn't look his usual self, Adebayor didn't look arsed, RVP looked as shite as he did when he first signed & finally it's same old for Arsenal.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I think its fair to say Arsenal have got no chance in hell of doing anything this season, if Fabregas is out for any length of time.

Novux i agree, Adebayor doesnt play well with a partner, he is better leading the line on his own. Van Persie is not an out and out Striker, he is more of the Bergkamp style player (although more selfish), who sits behind the Striker, and VP is very good at linking up the play, so he needs to be allowed to express himself in that postion like Bergkamp was.



-Destiny- said:


> Denilson was woeful, Nasri was in the wrong position, Sagna didn't look his usual self, Adebayor didn't look arsed, RVP looked as shite as he did when he first signed & finally it's same old for Arsenal.


Nasri was in the position he was signed for on the left, so he wasnt in the wrong position, though for this game we should have moved him into the centre in the second half to try and spark some creativity.

Nasri did aswell as he could, he was getting no support from anyone in midfield and Clichy was struggling to get forward because we kept giving the ball away in the middle of the park and Clichy was constanly tracking back. His corners and the one free kick were not good enough though.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I didn't say he had a poor game, I said he was out of position. 

On a side not I don't think I've watched a game for along time where the ball was given away so needlessly.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> I didn't say he had a poor game, I said he was out of position.
> 
> On a side not I don't think I've watched a game for along time where the ball was given away so needlessly.


Out of position?

He played on the left, thats his position.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The_Enigma_Mjuww said:


> Out of position?
> 
> He played on the left, thats his position.


I believe he can play central midfield aswell.

He also gave the ball away FAR too much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GET THE FUCK IN STEVEN GERRARD.

Absolute shite performance, Xabi was woeful, and Avarlo Arbeloa may need to find a new club at this rate.

Strange though that I find thse shite performance wins more satisfying than good performance wins if you get me :side:

Most mental Anfield has ever gone when I've been there when Gerrard scored, bar Champions League goals and goals against United, Arsenal, Chelsea and the shites.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Liverpool/Boro GOD on Football First. The kop looks different, think they've put the sponser boards a bit further back.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The new electronic boards can gtfo

Us playing shit and winning can gtfi


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fucking hate the way MOTD made it seem like Gerrard was the best player on the pitch today.

Apart from the last minute he was like the worst.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Taylor is hilarious the way he thinks he is a goalkeeper. He does that way too often. He must think he's John Terry or something.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah. I remember when he handballed in the 0-3 home defeat to Villa then pretended he'd been shot & collapsed to the floor.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh, I'm fucking irate right now.

Just watched the match.

Ooooooooooo.

DENSILSON - FUCK OFF YOU PISS-MONGER. 

Holy fucking shit. Densilson and Eboue as your central midfielders? WTF Arsene? Densilson was absolutely horrible. And Eboue was typical Eboue. 

Loss to Fulham. 

Edit: Oh, nice cherry on top eh? Liverpool wins with two late goals. Fucking great. 

This day sucks.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Very happy for Pool. Finally we played like champs (even if its for last 10 mins). Some of the players were atrocious. Only Torres was motivated for the first half. Carragher getting the goal was funny, Gerrard topped that. Arsenal losing was a bonus, and i think they're realling missing Cesc. Denilson tried to play like Fabregas, but frankly he's nowhere near him. And Nasri is too selfish.
At the moment, Top of the table.. Yippeeee


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

And another thing. Where the hell is Finnan and Pennant. Pennant has always delivered against mid table teams and Finnan is very consistent and rarely makes mistakes. Arbeloa was woeful and its time to bring Finnan or Degen to XI


----------



## ULTI-A™ (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't believe Arsenal lost to Fulham 1-0.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Novus Audax said:


> Let's all laugh at Spurs :lmao
> 
> The 3 Far Northern teams are all looking good for a change.
> 
> EDIT - I mark for Owen headers. He scores with his head more than his feet nowadays.


LOL at this


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

lol.

Looks like i'm going to have to wake up at 5 Tuesday morning.

Oh well. Better not be a Community Shield Shithouse either.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Article & Interview from the Guardian with Fabregas

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/aug/24/premierleague.arsenal?gusrc=rss&feed=football



> It has not been the most edifying summer for the nation's footballing icons. It is extraordinary, really, that players such as Frank Lampard and Emmanuel Adebayor consider badge-kissing a reasonable gesture at the end of dreary media sagas in the name of a whacking pay rise. In their defence, they might argue they were only playing the game. Everybody's at it. Cristiano Ronaldo. Gareth Barry. Given half a chance, who wouldn't? Flirting through an agent, or via a conveniently placed back-page lead, is simply what footballers do nowadays when they want something.
> 
> But the everybody's-at-it excuse simply doesn't wash. Even in this era of overbearing player power, some exceptionally talented players manage to increase their salary without whining to the papers or hiding behind the obnoxious claims of 'sources'. In 2006, without any fuss or attention, Cesc Fábregas penned an improved eight-year contract with his employers. At the time he was coveted enough to write his own terms with any European superclub. He could have increased his earnings if he had been prepared to kick up a stink, but he has better manners than that.
> 
> ...


Fabregas = Legend

It may be drastic, but its needed Wenger needs to wield the big axe on William Gallas now, he needs to accept he made a mistake making him captain. If Cesc Fabregas is not ready to be captain or at least be a better option than Gallas then i must be missing something, our season needs kick starting, Cesc is the man. I don't even think Gallas is good enough to be in our first eleven he is past it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Oh, I'm fucking irate right now.
> 
> Just watched the match.
> 
> ...


That's what you get when your manager is afraid to hurt the bank balance too much.

Sorry, but you better get used to seeing that happen, especially when Fabregas is not fit.

He can't carry you for 50 games.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> That's what you get when your manager is afraid to hurt the bank balance too much.
> 
> Sorry, but you better get used to seeing that happen, especially when Fabregas is not fit.
> 
> He can't carry you for 50 games.


He has done for the last two seasons. :side:

Looking at the stats, he has played 45+ games for the last four seasons (since he was 17), thats an astonishing statistic.


Arsenal struggle without Fabregas.

Man Utd struggle without Ronaldo.

Liverpool struggle without Gerrard or Torres.


Anyway once Fabregas is back and Wenger brings in the much talked about DM, then we will be fine.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Fucking hate the way MOTD made it seem like Gerrard was the best player on the pitch today.
> 
> Apart from the last minute he was like the worst.


Sorry but you've just exaggerated his performance just as much as the media have. Before his winning goal, it wasn't a good performance nor a bad performance; just mediocre, and there were a handful of players he performed better than (the likes of Arbeloa, Dossena, Alonso, Benayoun, and Reina). Then with his goal, I'd say he propelled his performance so that only Carragher and Kuyt had better games for Liverpool, and maybe Torres too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Sorry but you've just exaggerated his performance just as much as the media have. Before his winning goal, it wasn't a good performance nor a bad performance; just mediocre, and there were a handful of players he performed better than (the likes of Arbeloa, Dossena, Alonso, Benayoun, and Reina). Then with his goal, I'd say he propelled his performance so that only Carragher and Kuyt had better games for Liverpool, and maybe Torres too.


Nah seriously he was fucking shit apart from his goal - His positioning was far too deep to start with, and his passing was generally sloppy. Plus his tackling was poor apart from that series they showed on MOTD which was very good.Carragher and Skrtel were comfortably our best players yesterday. Dossena looked decent going forward aswell, why Rafa took him off for Aurelio when we were losing I don't know.Kuyt was shite yesterday I thought. He does try and everything and I do like him but I can't take much more of him and Yossi on the wings, El Zhar looked much better than both of them when he came on.I didn't think Torres was in anyway better than Keane yesterday, although they were both better than they were aginst Sunderland thankfully.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dossena started really well, he faded a bit later on, but he wasn't bad at all. 

Gerrard had a shocker, but is being proclaimed as MOTM because of that winner. 

Skrtel was > all, as usual he was solid, hard and scary looking.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Skrtel should have given away a clear penalty/indirect free kick inside the box when he completely checked a Middlesbrough player. Good player though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

When Carragher scored, I thought 'How would Ste be'


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He just didn't like that player :side: 

He attacked a few players yesterday, normally got the ball, but they went down for a few minutes every time he tackled them. 

I laughed so hard at O'Neil pretending to be hurt to try and waste time, and ended up getting loads of time put on so they eventually lost. Wasn't even hurt either, the diver, he was running down the touchline as soon as we got the ball and started attacking.7

Chris Kirkland has injured himself in the warm up, poor guy never gets a break with injures. Politt will replace him.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I was meant to be going to Wigan/Chelsea today but decided against it. I expect Chelsea to win 1 or 2 goals to nil.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Deco with a nice free kick, goal. 1-0 to Chelsea already after 4 mins.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

And that idiot Merson said he'd be one of the worst signings this season. Fool


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I said he'd be hit or miss :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Quality free-kick, Deco still has it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wigan are dominating, but they just can't deliever in the final 3rd. 

Chelsea look back to their old selves, playing poor but hanging on. 

Quality free kick from Deco, but he hasn't been up to much since.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

CM_Jobber said:


> And that idiot Merson said he'd be one of the worst signings this season. Fool


He was proberly drunk again.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Honestly can't claim about Mark Noble's red card. Two obvious yellow cards, why did he need to handle the ball and the lunge was absolutely sucidial. 

What was the point of taking Sears off? I can understand bringing Mullins on, but Ashton is playing like fucking shit and at least Freddie was running on.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The 5th straight live Premiership game where I've enjoyed the first half more than the second. Odd.

West Ham have been absolutely TERRIBLE and City full deserve the 3 goal advantage that they have at the moment. Wigan deserved at the very least a point against Chelsea.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> The 5th straight live Premiership game where I've enjoyed the first half more than the second. Odd.
> 
> *West Ham have been absolutely TERRIBLE and City full deserve the 3 goal advantage that they have at the moment.* Wigan deserved at the very least a point against Chelsea.


As much as it pains me to say it, i fully agree with that statement.

There has not been one West Ham player that has played very well. The best player for us has been Callum Davenport; by a mile. Neill has been caught out twice and twice they have scored, Ethrington was non-exsistent as was Behrami, Ashton, Faubert. Noble's actions were completely unexplainable, as has been Curbishley's tactics and subs for this game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Couldn't help but laugh at the Liverpool game, as well as Chelsea's typical trip to Wigan. 

Haven't given tonights game much thought really, thinking we may get a draw, maybe a win depending on who Fergie puts out.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelsea's Brazalian flair lasted long.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I marked for the sudden swerve when the bookies made them the title favourites all because we didn't manage a win and they won a game in style, for once.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Unless Deco is man of the match every match he plays in then Chelsea's style of play will not change much from last season.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

In the two fixtures this summer between United/Pompey we've had a United win and a draw. Maybe Pompey can even it up tonight? Although I expect a narrow United victory Pompey did hold United to a draw in United's first away game last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be over the fucking moon if we get a win, I'm really not expecting it though.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Hopefully tevez being back will help rooney seem a bit more settled up front and take some of the pressure off of him. Hoping for a win tonight but can never really be sure what you're gonna get with portsmouth.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Spoken to 2 United fans today, both of whom said they'd be happy with a draw. Take from that what you want, but Im predicting 1-1.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

O'Shea, winger?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O'Shea our only weak link in the first half, but even he's been good. Great football being played, just a shame Rooney didn't put that chance away.

Really hope we can pull off a win.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Rooney should probably have two, but Pompey have played well and its harsh on them to be behind. Must create MORE CHANCES though


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

An even first half to be fair, Portsmouth have edged it if anything. Yet United should be 0-2 up as Rooney should have buried his chance.

Fancy it to stay at 0-1 if I'm honest.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree, Dest. 

Pompey thought are putting a lot of pressure on United, and the midfield of United is not looking that good. It all really depends.

Being honest, it seems up to Pompey. United won't be causing much of a thread with the way Rooney and Tevez are playing, so there is still a chance.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That will doooo, I expect a lot of these sorta wins this season.

Anderson had some great runs, shame no end product.

Scholes was class, great passing allround.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fantastic performance, better than I could have hoped for.

After seeing Anderson misused for Brazil, it was great to see him playing like the player we know he can be.

Very happy, bring on THE SUPER CUP!!!11!!1


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Solid performance from United. They passed the ball crisply at times without really getting out of first gear, didn't need to if truth be told though. Thought Wes Brown was immense by the way.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The cup named for one man only. Is it on TV?

Scholes made everything he did look effortless, great performance from him.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Our strange looking midfield worked well too. Pompy really didn't show much promise though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> After seeing Anderson misused for Brazil, it was great to see him playing like the player we know he can be.


He was crap compared to Tevez, Reo and Vidic.

And Pompeys best effort came in the 1st minute ::


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Your blind hate for Anderson is laughable.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao Fuck right off, he did nothing of note apart from run around a bit, stop thinking of him as the new messiah after one tackle on Gerrard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Your blind hate for Anderson is laughable.


I didn't think he was very good tonight, and RM can testify that I don't hate him :side: 

The praise of him can get a tad annoying. 

A tad might be understating it actually.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Might just be my love for him, but I thought he was a breath of fresh air in our midfield tonight, and really looked dangerous alongside Rooney and Tevez. He was even getting in the box and attacking, more so than he was last season. I think he's going to be scarily good player.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I can understand how you find us annoying us we do go on a bit, but if Anderson was playing for Liverpool (send shives down my spine) I'm sure you would react the same.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course they would, IT'S JUST BITTERNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!

Plus most of the time the over the topness is just jokey and abit of fun. But he's clearly super.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Really not liking the new hair do though, making him look a bit un-tidy. Afro plz.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

All things considered I thought Ando was brilliant tonight. Always available, never shirkeda challenge and always lively. Considering his body is used to it being 4 am at this time he was exceptional. Tevez was brilliant, Scholesy his usual great self but thet went a bit over the top on his performance tonight as he is usually better and Fletch was very good.

Good performance, great 3 points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooney playing as a fucking STRIKER was great to see, he was a little rusty in there, and you could tell with some of his timing. But honestly if he plays that role more this season, he should score plenty.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tevez did Rooney's job against Newcastle today.

Just really hope this Berba deal gets wrapped up, don't care how much we pay, we just need to a change in are forward play.

Nani coming back will be great, expect him to have a great season.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I'm going to become a John O'Shea mark...

Then again maybe I won't.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think you should, you'd be the first.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just find myself getting annoyed at O'Shea so easily.









I seemingly cringe everytime he goes near the ball.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Everytime we started a good passing move it went to O'Shea and my head was in my hands.

Im thinking about becoming a Dirk Kuyt mark, very similar players if you ask me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Take that back, don't compare The Liverpool Slayer, to Super Dirk. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

The medicore-ness if there to be compared.

But true, Dirk Kuyt has never nut-megged LUIS FIGO!!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dirk Kuyt has megged Petr Cech :side: 

He outpaced Christian Chivu once too :side:

And he's scored in the Champions League Final. HA! O'SHEA HASN'T DONE THAT! :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

O'Shea has scored nearly as many goals as Kuyt at Anfield though.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I once had a nightmare that John O'Shea was chasing me around a park naked, with his shlong tucked between his legs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I lol'd. I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What the hell Fletcher 2 goals in 2 games, random.

Thankfully we nicked it, didn't manage to catch the game as it was red eye timing over here (4am match) but will defo tune into the replay. Just hope we get into the groove soon of scoring more than once, I don't want a repeat of last seasons start again.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Anderson too:$

Odd that he went off for Palladon, who actually made some good tackles late in the game. Vidic's injury wasn't too bad. A little blood.

Fletcher didn't play too well, but a goal's a goal. 

Rooney actually making a few runs and actually having some SHOTS, and Tevez playing as more of an AM, giving the through balls to Rooney was a great thing to see

Fuck me, i'm tired. 4am!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Palladon


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE DEVILS


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Richie™;6182312 said:


> I love Anderson too:$
> 
> Odd that he went off for Palladon


Hmm pretty sure you mean possebon.

All in all the performance was good enough, a make shift midfield did the job and anderson was fantastic. Easy to see what a difference Tevez being in the side makes after last week performance without him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This shows how much of a true supporter Richie is.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeh, Possebon:$

Sorry, too much Football Manager.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Can you explain to me why it was odd that Anderson went off?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> What the hell Fletcher 2 goals in 2 games, random.


It's the magic of the United right flank. First there wad Best, then Beckham. Ronaldo came along, but now it's Fletcher's time to shine :side:


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Just because I thought he was playing alright.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Anderson was playing great but he was never going to play the full 90 minutes after playing 6 games at the olympics so it made sense to sub him out for possebon.


----------



## The Omen (Mar 30, 2005)

I have just seen the highlights of yesterdays game and the way that United are playing ATM Chelsea don't have much to worry about....


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Right because chelsea played so great against wigan


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Omen said:


> I have just seen the highlights of yesterdays game and the way that United are playing ATM Chelsea don't have much to worry about....


You must have been watching some very odd highlights. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's funny when people say stupid things.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You can't judge the season on the opening 2 games. 

I watched most of Wigan/Chelsea, and Chelsea (without Deco's kick) wouldn't of got anything, Wigan really took it to them.

I didn't watch the United game, so I can't comment.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

That was stupid, wasn't it:side:

I was impressed by Tevez's game too. Deco's strike was Jesus-like.

Edit - to Nouvas.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I was referring to 'The Omen's' comment.

I still think both Deco's goals this season were savable, particularly the first. The free-kick was very sweetly struck, but Pollitt positioned himself on that side, and subsequently should have saved it. Instead he seemed to be so sure Deco would go for the near post he flat footed himself.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Deco's kick really didn't curve much though. It was just perfectly placed, and the keeper was at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

John PFC Westwood on Sky Sports News at the moment, apparently he's been told to keep down his racket and stop bringing the bells and drums to games. 

What is the world coming to, next they'll be saying fans aren't allowed to sing. 

And Politt should have at least got somewhere near that free kick, woeful positioning.

Another thing that has bothered me is Redknapp last night. Saying Fletcher should get that goal because he made a good run. The simple fact is it took 2 big touches, I'm not even sure Fletcher got enough contact to send his shot goalwards, the touches from Campbell and Distin took it in. Why am I annoyed? Because Carra's goal is still being credited to that ugly freak Pogatetz. Andy Gray's SUPERB machinery has showed that the shot was on target, it should be his goal . The Dubious Goals Comittee annoy me.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL @ PALLADON.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Palladon. Great stuff.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Very happy, but more so relieved with our performance last night. Anderson was immense, as usual, and Scholes showed why he's still the best midfielder in the league. Our back four were great once more, and Tevez was a beast. Rooney's slowly getting back to his best. 

Bring on Anfield, where Anderson will dominate once more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Scholes the best midfielder in the league? I don't think he's even the best midfielder in your squad anymore. Great last night though. 

We've agreed on an 8m price for Albert Riera. All I know about him is that he's natural width, so I'll reserve judgement rather than have some whoppers tell me he's rubbish and taking their opinion as fact.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

You got that word from RAWK Ben :side:

And tbh, anyones better than Benayoun and Pennant, so put him straight in the team.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheekey bugger, lulz.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1586890.ece


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nah Scholesy is still our best midfielder by a decent margin. I'd agree that along with Essien he is the best in the country.

Riera will give you width, but he really isn't good enough in my opinion. He would have been a good signing for an Everton or a Newcastle but not for one of the big teams.

I would also like to comment on how much I have missed Georgie Thompson over the last couple of months.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I would disagree, but it's a pointless argument. Essien and Masch hold better than Scholes, Gerrard and Lampard burst forward more, Cesc does what he does better (hard to explain his role :side, but then Scholes dictates the pace of the game better, so they all have their plus points, my only problem with Scholes is he isn't that complete. Not versatile, can't tackle, no pace and knocking on a tad.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scholes has the best football brain out of all of them though. He can just contol a game almost single handedley, something no other midfielder in the premiership can do. I still wouldn't have any other midfielder over him.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Nah Scholesy is still our best midfielder by a decent margin. I'd agree that along with Essien he is the best in the country.


Javier Mascherano, Michael Ballack, Steven Gerrard, Cecs Fabregas and Mikel Arteta don't exist??


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> Scholes has the best football brain out of all of them though. *He can just contol a game almost single handedley, something no other midfielder in the premiership can do.* I still wouldn't have any other midfielder over him.


Say hello to Cesc Fabregas.

Last season

*Cesc *

32 games
19 assists
7 goals

*Scholes*

24 games
3 assists
1 goal


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They exist, but they aren't as good. Arteta and Gerrard don't even play the same position due to them not being good enough at it and their strengths suiting different positions.

Fabregas will probably reach that level and he does run games by himself at times, but Scholesy has been doing it for about 8 years now.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> They exist, but they aren't as good. Arteta and Gerrard don't even play the same position due to them not being good enough at it and their strengths suiting different positions.
> 
> Fabregas will probably reach that level and he does run games by himself at times, but Scholesy has been doing it for about 8 years now.


In his prime Paul Scholes was one of the best in the world, he is nowhere near that prime any more, but he is still very good, but as the stats would suggest Fabregas controlled more games than Scholes did last season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't think it's possible to have stats to prove that.

What have you got?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> They exist, but they aren't as good. Arteta and Gerrard don't even play the same position due to them not being good enough at it and their strengths suiting different positions.


Arteta and Gerrard can - Score, pass long range, tackle and are versatile, Scholes can do none of those things well really.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> I don't think it's possible to have stats to prove that.
> 
> What have you got?


From the previous page.

Last season

Cesc

32 games
19 assists
7 goals

Scholes

24 games
3 assists
1 goal


Arsenal are pretty hopeless without Fabregas, just watch the game last Saturday against Fulham to see how poor we our without him.

You could look at Fabregas influence on the Spanish side every time he came off the bench during the Euros.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That really has nothing to do with how someone controls a game though.

If we were going by that we could say Ashley Young dictated games all of last season with Villa.



I luv Mickie James said:


> Arteta and Gerrard can - Score, pass long range, tackle and are versatile, Scholes can do none of those things well really.


You can't be serious, considering Scholes is the best long range passer in the league.

Plus Arteta and Gerrard don't even play in the centre of midfield, due to their managers thinking they aren't tactically good enough to play there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Soz double post


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> That really has nothing to do with how someone controls a game though.
> 
> If we were going by that we could say Ashley Young dictated games all of last season with Villa.


You only have to watch one Arsenal game to see how Fabregas controls the game. I would say at this stage of his career losing Scholes would be far less influential to Man Utd than would losing Fabregas at Arsenal.

I just found your claim of Paul Scholes being the only player capable of controlling a game single handedly in the premiership pretty ludicrous. You might want to take off those Man Utd tainted glasses.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think he is the only one who does it week in and week out in the premiership. 

Cesc will reach that level, probably this season.

Scholes was out of our team for two seasons through injury and we won nothing. He came back and since then we have won 2 Premierships and a Champions League, that's how vital he is to us.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You can't be serious, considering Scholes is the best long range passer in the league.
> 
> Plus Arteta and Gerrard don't even play in the centre of midfield, due to their managers thinking they aren't tactically good enough to play ther.


Erm, no mate, that's wrong, Xabi Alonso can pick a target out from 70 yards if needs be, just look at Gerrards goal against Boro, Xabi was having a shite game yet still got the ball spot on to create the chance. Even then, there are more I could name who can pass a ball better than Scholes long range.

And Gerrard doesn't play centre mid because we have 4 more than capable players of playing there, and he is simply better in behind Torres/out right.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> I think he is the only one who does it week in and week out in the premiership.
> 
> Cesc will reach that level, probably this season.
> 
> Scholes was out of our team for two seasons through injury and we won nothing. He came back and since then we have won 2 Premierships and a Champions League, that's how vital he is to us.


Fabregas has been doing it for the last 2 seasons week in and week out, trust me having watched every single Arsenal game over the last 2 seasons i would know.

I think a little somebody called Ronaldo had something to do with your success recently.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, think Ronaldo and the mild self destruction of Chelsea side contributed to United's success as much as, if not more, than Mr. Scholes.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Gerrard was so great in the centre of midfield Rafa wouldn't have felt the need to bring in so many other players to play there and Capello would play him there for England. Fact is they don't play him there, due to him not being tactically smart enough to do the job.

Ronaldo was undoubtedly our best player during this spell, but without Scholes controlling the midfield he would not have the same freedom to prosper.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Capello plays him on the left because he wants to plsy Lampard and Gerrard together. 

Rafa plays him higher up the pitch because he links so well with Super Nando.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Capello plays him on the left because he wants to plsy Lampard and Gerrard together.
> 
> Rafa plays him higher up the pitch because he links so well with Super Nando.


Exactly why he can't be compared to Scholes as far as best central midfielders go. Because he doesn't play there.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But then, alot of Scholes' best days came when playing in behind Van Nistelrooy. I recall him still being referred as one of the best midfielders about then.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Whoo, I can talk about North End in this thread again! Won't be an easy game tonight, hopefully we can get through and draw someone like Liverpool or United. I was going to go on tonight but after enrolling at collage today and realising that my days of sitting in my chair looking forward to the weekend are over, I've decided that I'm going to have a roast dinner and have a few Boddies whilst watching the Coventry game to heal my wounds. 

WTF, why has Male Model been de-modded?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nah we did not get anywhere near as much out of him then. And he didn't like it all. He made Ruud look immense and got a right load of goals himself, but we lost a lot from our midfield. I would not have said he was playing central midfield then anyway.



-Destiny- said:


> WTF, why has Male Model been de-modded?


He's on some staff 'strike'.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> Whoo, I can talk about North End in this thread again! Won't be an easy game tonight, hopefully we can get through and draw someone like Liverpool or United. I was going to go on tonight but after enrolling at collage today and realising that my days of sitting in my chair looking forward to the weekend are over, I've decided that I'm going to have a roast dinner and have a few Boddies whilst watching the Coventry game to heal my wounds.
> 
> WTF, why has Male Model been de-modded?


Have a look in the rants section, all the mods, super mods & admins have stepped down in protest over something. The Internet is a serious business you understand.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-Destiny- said:


> WTF, why has Male Model been de-modded?


Never fear, just a little strike thing going on, I should be back with power soon.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Good I changed my mind about the 'fuck you, i'm removing my nose from your ass now your no longer a mod' post.



BTW has MUF been in here yet? I spoke to him last night and he was in a hostel somewhere in Portsmouth.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

How did I know my Scholes comment would upset the Liverpool fans? 

Scholes comes back and we win three trophies. Arsenal and Liverpool have won nothing since. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Does this mean I can double post and get away with it...

English Lads thread back plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It is fucking back and it has been for over a month, but no one posts in it. :side:

And no you can't break the rules, unless you want to be banned once all the staff are back.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKk0JuUz8gs&

Another great Fabio goal.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

looking forward to the Coventry game, this is a cup that we actually have a chance to win. Hopefully we don't get embarrased by a lower league side live on sky :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't like it when you raise your voice :sad:

That goal made me happy though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alright. I'm doing a new thing. I call them "Power Rankings". Similar to these:

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/powerranking?league=USA.1&season=2008&week=22&cc=5901
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/powerranking

Key difference: They have like 10-20 guys who watch pretty much every game, and can contribute them. I roughly watch 2-3 games a weekend, and catch the Review Show. This will be fun~~~!! Rankings based off quality of play, results...pretty much an overall performance for the clubs.

EPL Power Rankings through week 2:
1) Chelsea 
2) Liverpool 
3) Manchester United
4) Middlesbrough
5) Newcastle
6) Blackburn
7) Hull
8) Aston Villa
9) Everton
10) Sunderland
11) Fulham
12) Manchester City
13) Arsenal
14) Bolton
15) Stoke!
16) West Ham
17) Tottenham
18) West Brom
19) Wigan
20) Pompey

Alright. I'm ready for your insults, critiques, and harsh words. :gun::frustrate:gun::gun::agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

You don't deserve to be above Bolton or Stoke, or Wigan who actually played well against Chelsea.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn americans.

Coventry/Newcastle should be a decent game. Newcaslte to win by the odd goal. Tbh I hope Newcastle do win seening Coventry have the most moronic supporters in our league.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> You don't deserve to be above Bolton or Stoke, or Wigan who actually played well against Chelsea.


Did you really think I would not have any bias toward Arsenal?

If they beat Newcastle this weekend...number one! 



> Damn americans.


don't hate just to hate. you know you love me.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We have no strikers against Coventry  How are we supposed to score?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Spiderman. Nof Said.

Is he even in the squad...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, he is up front with Milner.

EDIT: We don't deserve that but GET IN, 1-0 Charles N'Zogbia.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Shit we're 0-1 down to Derby.

Bolton 0-2 Northampton!


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

C'mon my town 2 - 0 Cobblers! Akinfenwa! and Hasslebanks watching yay!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

GIANT KILLING!!!

Coventry had a good start, don't really deserve to be 2-0 down, two ugly goals aswell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great goal by Morrison. 

Not such attractive goals from N'Zogbia and Milner though. 

Pretty good game, it got the goal on half time that it needed to keep it interesting.

Marking for that American listing. How did we end up second? Our performance was cringe worthy.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Gary Cahill off!
this brilliant lool i can hear the chant bring on United lool


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I went for a piss break and missed Morrison's goal. Ghey.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Michael Owen is on, I'd back him to score.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Marked out. 

Last minute goal, 2-2, ET here we come  

What a throw too.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Delap who? thats how you take a throw in.

Still think Newcastle will win, Owen will score.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh balls, we'll take them down in extra time :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

We're out. 

Dramatic stuff at the Ricoh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good call gentlemen, Michael 0wen, 3-2. 

Owen has a good record against Coventry. 8 goals, 11 games.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Atleast you mentioned PNE a couple of times in this thread.

Pissed off Bristol City have gone out, shame.

Birmingham and Bolton, are a couple of surprises.


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Wooo 2 - 1! Giant Killing Town!
Was actually nearly 3-2 Bolton had a disaloud goal in the 88 th min but in the 92nd Greg Taylor just put a shot ova with Jussi Jaskasometing beaten
=]


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Great goal by Morrison.
> 
> Not such attractive goals from N'Zogbia and Milner though.
> 
> ...


There is only two clubs with 6 points right now.

Even if the quality of play is down...6 points is 6 points after 2 matches.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

KME said:


> *Great goal by Morrison.
> *
> Not such attractive goals from N'Zogbia and Milner though.
> 
> ...


Big mistake letting him go. Haven't put a ball in the net for four bloody games.

4-0 at Leeds.. I don't wanna talk about it :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Manchester United defender Nemanja Vidic has hinted he would be interested in a move to Spain after criticising life in England.
> 
> The Serbian international is not a big fan of the English way of life and is unhappy with the weather in Manchester.
> 
> ...


Fuck me the day he decides he's had enough.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh man, we CAN'T LOSE VIDIC!

We'd have a massive hole in the defence anyway. We just can't let him go!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You'd buy a replacement. Bearing in mind Vidic is a world class defender I'm sure he'd bring in a healthy sum of money to go out and buy someone perfectly capbable of partnering Ferdinand. 

Would be a big loss, because it'll be hard to replicate that partnership that Rio and Vidic have, but it won't leave a hole. United always replace big players, sadly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not going anywhere any time soon, just like I said in the other thread.



> Nemanja told ManUtd.com: "I'd like to clarify that I did not make these particular remarks. I spoke about the difficulty I had settling in to life in Manchester, but that does not reflect how I feel now.
> 
> "I enjoy my life very much as a footballer at Manchester United and I'm very happy to be a part of this great club. I think I show that in the way I play every week. I also have far too much respect for the people of Manchester, and England, to criticise them in this way."


The bullshit media twisting shit again, shock horror.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Just came back from Carrington. Saw Fletcher and O'Shea who blanked all the sad acts getting piss wept just to get a scribble on a piece of paper. Left my United supporting mate there after a wasp somehow managed to get down my jacket and 20 minutes later stung me three times. Bluddy killing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But did you see THE TWINS?!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The bullshit media twisting shit again, shock horror.


Doesn't your dad work in the media?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, works for The Sun.

Oh and it'd be nice if you posted about football in this thread for once, apart from just coming in here to bait people, and stir shit up. Bored of it, and have been for a while. Even MUF doesn't even bother replying to your shit anymore. Just stop.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope. I saw Fletcher and O'Shea, I left before I saw anyone else.

Although I did see a rather tall chap with a Tottenham tracksuit on.

*sniger*

Lol @ N i g g e r being disabled.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

> Milner hands in transfer request!!


FFS what the fuck is the point in signing long term contracts if you can't even stick to them? What the fuck is the point of playing football if your in it for the glory and shit? What the fuck is the point in Milner's life? Stupid fucking sell-out. I hope you rot in hell and gang raped with the rest of the 'stars' that are too big for Newcastle. No doubt I'll miss him, a talented and great player. Never has he once moaned like many other players have but FFS I'm well pissed off with this. I hope the same happens to him as what has happened to Jenas and Parker....who? both went to London after decent seasons with Newcastle and died. I'm not one to hold grudges against players, they are doing their job but obviously he didn't do his job for the love of the game, the fans or a club but for the money, fame and glory. Where're the Shearer's of this world gone? 

Doesn't bother me in the slightest we have cover till N'zogbia decides its his time to leave.

Keegan is the head of direction and I have faith in him. NEW FACES PLEASE KEV!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jenas has hardly died. He did something you could not, and won a title and is a first team regular, as well as getting into the England side on a few occasions.

I would not call that 'dieing'.

As for Parker, he was set to die once he left Charlton.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ (totti10) Bit over the top but yeah, I'm pissed off about that too. As long as we get a replacement it will be fine. He was man of the match last night as well :no:


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Jenas has hardly died. He did something you could not, and won a title and is a first team regular, as well as getting into the England side on a few occasions.
> 
> I would not call that 'dieing'.
> 
> As for Parker, he was set to die once he left Charlton.


Forgot about the Carling Cup win.....well hes dead to me. 


*MagsFan*
My Man of the match was Enrique by a mile. Well we'll struggle to replace him...maybe we can get someone in the January sales can't see us getting anyone before the closing date.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Read fools:



> A Footballer With Decency? What Next?
> Posted 27/08/08 14:35
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What does that article prove to me? I said nothing against him


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Oh and it'd be nice if you posted about football in this thread for once, apart from just coming in here to bait people, and stir shit up. Bored of it, and have been for a while. Even MUF doesn't even bother replying to your shit anymore. Just stop.




And I was just saying its a bit odd that you blasted the media for telling lies when you know someone who is in that industry, but whatever. And if you'd like to look at my last few posts here you'd see that I have done nothing _but_ talk about football.

But hay, lets talk football more - Masch and Lucas are back for Villa, which is making me fell a fuck lot better about it now. Shame we haven't seemed to make much progress on Riera, as I will not stand for either Benayoun or Kuyt on the wing again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So I have to specifically say which certain part of the media I'm talking about, when it's painfully obvious to everyone with any sense I'm talking about the tabloids etc, to avoid having family members randomly brought into the discussion. Ok then.


I'm thinking we'll play in the new blue kit on Friday night, looks pretty lush it has to be said. Should be an interesting team selection as well.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know if this says anything but... Fletcher left training about an hour before everyone else, in possibly the tackies looking BMW I have seen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well that could mean anything really; injury, a dentist appointment, anything!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He probably just wanted to get laid.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

His bird is pretty fit tbf. Saw them at a Raw house show in Manchester a few years back.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

> Spurs to revive Arshavin interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish they would make up their mind tbh. Hurry up and offload that waste of air, so we can start winning games again.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Stupid commentators, they aren't booing Diouf, they are chanting Diouf.

Forrest fans might be but we certainly ain't.


Good looking team we've got out tonight, Diouf and Cisse upfront and Chimbonda back in.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

KME said:


> You'd buy a replacement. Bearing in mind Vidic is a world class defender I'm sure he'd bring in a healthy sum of money to go out and buy someone perfectly capbable of partnering Ferdinand.


Jack Hobbs :side:

Fergie'll beat some sense into that fool, either that or it's a new signing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL another classic uneducated POWER post.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...r-united-team-photo-released-115875-20713822/


MANUCHOOOOOOOOOO



HAHAHA if you look at squad pictures, Anderson looks like he's high and Rio looks like he just murked someone.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Forest are just about holding out. Sunderland to win this by one goal to nil.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...r-united-team-photo-released-115875-20713822/
> 
> 
> MANUCHOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


He's got his work permit I believe, so not long till he does a Dong and ends up in the reserves.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shhhhh! Im WF's biggest Manucho mark and he's going to be class :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> LOL another classic uneducated POWER post.


Try going one post without insulting, okay.

Vidic - "I did not make these particular remarks. I enjoy my football here very much, am happy to be here, and have far too much respect for the people of Manchester, and England, to criticise them in this way."


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Try going one post without looking stupid, okay.



Ex64 said:


> Shhhhh! Im WF's biggest Manucho mark and he's going to be class :side:




It would be amazing if he was, but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh ffs, damn Earnshaw.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sexy comeback Ben.

Carling Cup and FA Cup for Manucho I reckon, thats if we get Berbs though. If we don't bring anyone in I expect him to do well.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Karen Brady is a slag, a slag, a slag.
Karen Brady is a slag, a slag, a slag.
She shagged a lad in 73, I weren't alive, it kunt be me.
Karen Brady is a dirty slag, tralalalalallalalal

Extra time beckons...


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> Extra time beckons...


Take it you were referring to Sunderland vs Forest? 2-1 to Sunderland now in extra time.

Edit - Goal King Cole on for Not'num.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Healy scored on his debut for us after about 4 minutes aswell.

I feel the need to post this now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGusD6CZDZM


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Steven Gerrard will miss both of England's forthcoming World Cup qualifiers after having an operation on Thursday on his troublesome groin problem.
> 
> Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez revealed that Gerrard has been playing through constant pain after the Anfield side forced their way into the Champions League group stages.
> 
> ...


No Gerrard vs Aston Villa...and possibly Manchester United?

Hmm. If he's out for both matches, I don't expect Liverpool to win either.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's got his work permit I believe, so not long till he does a Dong and ends up in the reserves.


I laughed at the stoned faces of Tevez and Rio Ferdinand.


Coming Soon - Berbatov? lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NCIH said:


> No Gerrard vs Aston Villa...and possibly Manchester United?
> 
> Hmm. If he's out for both matches, I don't expect Liverpool to win either.


He's hardly 'there' in big games like United, I'd rather have someone fit, and ready, then an injured Gerrard who's having pain on the pitch.

With Masch and Lucas back, we may able to beat Villa. But another pretty shitty performance against Liege today, just glad we won, and SUPER DIRK scored.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He won't score again for a few months now.

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

True. Unless he scores in CL games.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He's got his work permit I believe, so not long till he does a Dong and ends up in the reserves.


Dong Fangzhuo's United contract has been cancelled by mutual consent **


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> He's hardly 'there' in big games like United, I'd rather have someone fit, and ready, then an injured Gerrard who's having pain on the pitch.
> 
> With Masch and Lucas back, we may able to beat Villa. But another pretty shitty performance against Liege today, just glad we won, and SUPER DIRK scored.


Much like Arsenal without Cesc, and ManUtd without Ronaldo....getting a result vs Aston Villa will be difficult. 

I don't think they can do it.

Official: Robinho to Chelsea. Fucking great. 

SWP to Man City. Meh.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

NCIH said:


> No Gerrard vs Aston Villa...and possibly Manchester United?
> 
> Hmm. If he's out for both matches, I don't expect Liverpool to win either.



No. We have been good without him many times. Remember people said the same thing last season. But we demolished Derby (yeah, but still) 6-0 when Xabi stepped up. I still think that 4-2-3-1 is the formation for us and Robbie Keane is really unsettling our style of play. Rafa just can't play 4-4-2. 
Xabi - Masch for next week. :agree:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> View Post
> No Gerrard vs Aston Villa...and possibly Manchester United?
> 
> Hmm. If he's out for both matches, I don't expect Liverpool to win either.


Lucas will do a lot more than Gerrard against the Mancs, Gerrard hasn't played even a half decent game against them since 2003 (incidentally, when we last beat them in the league). Dont totally agree with you on Villa either, re Ken Andersons reply.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Has Robinho actually signed for Chelsea now. I know its going to happen but is it actually a done deal.

10m for SWP i believe. Don't really know if you could say he is worth it with all that he done with Chelsea over the past few seasons. Think if he gets his chance he will do well with Man City and they seemed to be lacking someone like him tonight in there game. Was gutted they went threw but thats for another topic.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mascherano, Alonso and Lucas can cover Gerrard being missing. 

Gerrard's horribly off form too, playing as a passenger at times.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Like, all this season so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Last minute against Boro aside :woo:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But he was shit for 93 mins :YAY:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Football people talking about Scholes said:


> Micah Richards : "He's always in the right position, always seems to be at the end of the box when the ball drops in. The complete midfielder - when he's fit, he's the best. Some go missing but he's in the right place at the right time. He's my favourite player of all-time, unbelievable. If you give him a chance it's a goal, isn't it?"
> 
> Glenn Hoddle : "There isn’t a player of his mould anywhere else in the world."
> 
> ...


Not trying to prove anything. I enjoyed reading them and thought some of you might enjoy it as well.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Good read, David's was the best, gotta love Edgar.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's the Zidane ones that I like the most. Mainly because it's Zidane who says them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Top read on the Scholes comments there TC, good find.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Some dood on another forum put them together like. I was just sharing the goodness.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah k, well still, good stuff.

It's true players like Scholes are a rare breed these days.

For me, there's still no one I'd rather have to hit a ball from outside the box.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Ah k, well still, good stuff.
> 
> It's true players like Scholes are a rare breed these days.
> 
> *For me, there's still no one I'd rather have to hit a ball from outside the box.*


I'm sure Iniesta would disagree.....jokes. *wonders if Renegade even knows what I'm on about hmmmm*

Even I'll admit to Scholes being probably one of the best midfielders ever.



> Sam Allardyce : "There is not a better midfield player in the world."


Shut up you fat huckle.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Going from that final statement what I guess you think Iniesta is the best midfielder in the world?

Please get over it, he's class, but he's not the world's best. Your blind love for him is ridiculous. Scholes is no longer the world's best midfielder but back a few seasons ago you couldnt find much better, not ALL those comments are recent ya know. He still oozes class for his age.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Have to agree with Reney here. Iniesta is absolute class and i would say is in the top 20 midfielders in the world but it really depends what you class as a great midfielder. Do you class it as someone like Cesc Fabregas or someone like Claude Makelele or do you say its someone like Iniesta who runs at players and usually plays more as a winger or goes out to the left hand side most of the time?.

Paul Scholes is an absolute god and there isn't anyone in England ever i think done better than what he does. I am talking about an actual English player btw. What he does, not a lot of players in the world can do it at his same standard. The thing that most people think about Paul Scholes is hes underrated. When it comes to player of the years etc.. he is but when it comes to other players, managers and anyone interested in the game like fans etc.. he is no where near overrated


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's pretty obvious he hates Sam Allardyce, that's what his last statement meant....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well he is a **** to be fair (Allardyce that is)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie and Mr. Goat, may I direct your attention to something. 


> I'm sure Iniesta would disagree.....*jokes.* *wonders if Renegade even knows what I'm on about hmmmm*


and 



> Even *I'll admit to Scholes being probably one of the best midfielders ever*.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes but still this totti who LOVES Iniesta beyond belief and while I'm sure he hates Big Sam, I'm sure he didn't like that statement either because he thinks that Iniesta is the world's best midfielder.

totti plz clarify.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

...

Yes he rates Iniesta, but it was a clear joke. He even wrote extra stuff to show you he was having a laugh and you still didn't grasp it  

As for Allardyce, he just clearly hates him and doesn't care about his opinion. I laughed actually, thought it was a humerous post.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I saw the joke part and really wasn't bothered by it just the way he responded to Big Sams quote I thought he was saying it because he thought that Iniesta was the best midfielder and he didn't agree with the man he hates, Allardyce, the Scholes was the best.

If that makes semi sense


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Check out my sig :side:

But in all seriousness, Iniesta is one of the top players in the World right now.

As for the Scholes comments, some are right on the money, like Schmeichel's, Lippi's and Adam's, however some others are just going over the top and blatantly lying like when they say he can tackle and is an complete midfielder. He is great, but he's not a complete player and it annoys me when professionals say stuff like that and exaggerate whenever a microphone is shoved in their face.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Shearer saying he can tackle made me lol a bit.

Scholes has the flair and the vision and his midfielder partner down the years (Keane, Carrick, Hargreaves, Kleberson, Djemba Djemba, SEBA!~) whoever, has been more or less the one to put in most of the cleaner tackles atleast.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I laughed hard at the red card Scholes got last night when he PUNCHED the ball into the goals.





It's like he wanted it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Double footed studs up lunge from Amdy Faye. T'was quite epic. He's off.

And Alvez scores the free-kick quite brilliantly. Those damn Brazilians and their free-kicks.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

It was a great tackle, he won the ball cleanly and never touched the player. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

2-0 Pompey at half time, fully deserved, the goals were top-notch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Johnson's was great. Woeful defending though. 

Let's all laugh at Everton.



Richie™;6202318 said:


> I laughed hard at the red card Scholes got last night when he PUNCHED the ball into the goals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you laughed your head off when it was revealed he'll miss Champions League playing time against Villarreal as a result of his idiocy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joey Barton could be on the bench for us against Arsenal tonight :shocked: oh dear.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

ZAK ATTACK!!!

He looks quite a player for Wigan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

3-0 Everton losing = 

10 mins or so left, how's the other games going?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

MagsFan said:


> Joey Barton could be on the bench for us against Arsenal tonight :shocked: oh dear.


I don't want that piece of scum anywhere near Fabregas. If he injures Fabregas i will personally hunt the fucker down.

Also its good to see Justin Hoyte making a good impression on his Boro debut, with an Own Goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Correct Novus, Zaki just scored again. 

Looks quite the signing, not flopping outside his comfort zone like many thought he would. 

3-0 Pompey and 5-0 Wigan for those wondering. 

Good games really, West Brom and Bolton ruining it by being 0-0.

2-1 Boro, Tuncay, I hate them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*ZAK ATTACK!!!!*

I don't know why, but I already like this guy.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Bolton had a late goal ruled out for offside


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because he's scoring good goals? That's why I'm liking him. 

Not exactly lacking in decent strikers are they, the Egyptians. Zaki, Mido and Zidan. 

And yes, I think Mido is cack, just decent when on form.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Bolton TWO disallowed late goals. both from Davies


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I royally suck at the predictions game, I can't think of any I've got right, off hand.


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Rofl, yes, West Ham just ended up humiliating Blackburn. Bellamy burned the D and rifled a shot to go up 3-1 in stoppage time, and then Behrami stole the ball around the 18, and he, Parker, and Carlton Cole humiliated Rovers to make it 4-1. Laughable stuff.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Some good shock results today, the biggest I think being West Hams win, the margin like. Anyway im hoping Newcastle against Arsenal will be good, to top off the day, do BBC repeat MOTD, as im going out tonight and want to see it?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shola Ameobi in the Newcastle starting line up? Hmmmmm....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That move will be an attempt to prey on Arsenal's weakness of Aerial ability in defence. He'll give Gallas a hard time.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Barton isn't showing any remorse, sat on the bench laughing to himself and shouting back at the crowd. Moron. 

Great start from Arsenal, Newcastle need to calm things down. 

Woefull miss from Gallas.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What do you expect him to do? Lock himself in a dark room for the rest of his life and never smile again? I know that he is a complete prick but he has served his time now, he is just doing his job.

EDIT: balls, 1-0 good pen though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Maybe he should just sit there quietly rather than shouting and gestering at the fans? Did you not hear the roar of shouting that followed from the crowd? He was being the baboon he normally is. 

And for the record, he's been a thug too many times, so yeah, he shouldn't smile. He should be in a prison cell right now, not a dark room out of choice, and shouldn't be coming out any time soon.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Decent game so far. Arsenal deserve there lead. Have to agree with KME over Barton, didn't see what Ben is saying he done, laughing what i did see isn't a crime but if he done what Ben is saying he did then it really isn't good. The guy is a thug at the end of the day, a good football player and one with a lot of potential IMO but his outside of football actions are just too much.

Like i said Arsenal dominating and sometimes are showing football of what you would expect from champions. Hoping Newcastle can pull a goal back to make a game of it. Really goes to show what Fabregas can do for a team however


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We are being completely destroyed, it is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

TAFKA Szumi said:


> Rofl, yes, West Ham just ended up humiliating Blackburn. Bellamy burned the D and rifled a shot to go up 3-1 in stoppage time, and then Behrami stole the ball around the 18, and he, Parker, and Carlton Cole humiliated Rovers to make it 4-1. Laughable stuff.


Lolwut? We may not be the best team in the division by a mile but we are no where no one of the worst. We have a lot of quality players, Bellamy, Parker, Upson (when they stay fit). I don't see how us putting in a good peformance and winning by a 3 goal margin is "laughable".

Unless you're a Blackburn fan and I've just humiliated myself


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

No, I'm a West Ham fan. The laughible stuff is how terrible Blackburn played at the end of the game. They had so much chances to tie the game, including the PK Green saved, and failed miserably. Cole's goal from Behrami and Parker was laughible. Bellamy was fucking around with the D before they turned the ball over, and then Behrami stole it back and embarassed them with the goal.

Oh, and Scott Parker no longer classifies as a quality player. I wish we'd sell him. However, Bellamy, Ashton, Upson, and Green are all class.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nasri you fucking legend. That was class :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

rofl at Barton.

Punch Gallas Keegan, please shut that prick up.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

So what was the final score etc.. anything happen after 3-0.

Turned it round at 3-0 as i knew the game was over!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We basically thought it was a training game and shit all over them. 

Barton is a **** he comes on in the 88th minute and goes in hard on nasri fair enough he got the ball but nasri's leg looked like it was gonna snap. Good on Nasri for tripping the cock up :lmao, keegan needs to stfu aswell moaning about clear cut decisions. 

When we play like we did today we are brilliant, no one plays like that in the world. Our whole team was awesome.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Overrated said:


> We basically thought it was a training game and shit all over them.
> 
> Barton is a **** he comes on in the 88th minute and goes in hard on nasri fair enough he got the ball but nasri's leg looked like it was gonna snap. Good on Nasri for tripping the cock up :lmao, keegan needs to stfu aswell moaning about clear cut decisions.
> 
> *When we play like we did today we are brilliant, no one plays like that in the world. *Our whole team was awesome.


I was a fan of you playing that sort of stuff last season but its questionable that NO ONE else plays like that in the world.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

TAFKA Szumi said:


> No, I'm a West Ham fan. The laughible stuff is how terrible Blackburn played at the end of the game. They had so much chances to tie the game, including the PK Green saved, and failed miserably. Cole's goal from Behrami and Parker was laughible. Bellamy was fucking around with the D before they turned the ball over, and then Behrami stole it back and embarassed them with the goal.
> 
> Oh, and Scott Parker no longer classifies as a quality player. I wish we'd sell him. However, Bellamy, Ashton, Upson, and Green are all class.


Finally, another West Ham Fan! We really do struggle when it comes to Central Midfielders, as Noble has always struggled with his discipline. Mullins can do a job, he does his job quietly, not making too much of a fuss.


----------



## Interjestakostas (Aug 30, 2008)

Just watching MOTD, and seen Alves' freekick. WOW, it was perfect.


----------



## *F-94* (Apr 24, 2005)

Tbh, I hate Barton for what he has done and don't agree with him being with the club, but he came on made a good tackle and then was treated unfairly by Nasri I believe by being tripped off the ball. Like if Nasri had done that to anyone else then the pundits would be shitting all over him. Talk about double standards.

Btw, I'm not defending Barton, he himself deserves to be in jail, nevermind tripped but when he is on the pitch he should be treat like anyone else.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Overrated said:


> We basically thought it was a training game and shit all over them.
> 
> Barton is a **** he comes on in the 88th minute and goes in hard on nasri fair enough he got the ball but nasri's leg looked like it was gonna snap. Good on Nasri for tripping the cock up :lmao, *keegan needs to stfu aswell moaning about clear cut decisions.*
> 
> When we play like we did today we are brilliant, no one plays like that in the world. Our whole team was awesome.


Badmouthing the King? Treason!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nasri is on the fast track to becoming an Arsenal Legend, the only dissapointing thing was that he didnt injure the **** Barton, with his awesome sneaky off the ball trip, Legend.

Good to see Van Persie on the scoresheet again, but the bad news seems to be he has picked up another injury after the Newcastle player stamped on his foot, the guy can't catch a break.

Fabregas comes back and we play awesome, enough said.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fabregas is Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate Barton as much the next guy, but what Narsi did was unsporting and laughably petty, can't believe you Arsenal fans are celebrating seeing one of your players acting in such a manner.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I hate Barton as much the next guy, but what Narsi did was unsporting and laughably petty, can't believe you Arsenal fans are celebrating seeing one of your players acting in such a manner.


Oh please, get off your moral high horse. If some Man Utd player had done something like that you would be celebrating it just as much as us Arsenal fans. So get over yourself trying to act all high and mighty.

Anyhow Nasri was just letting Barton know, he wasnt taking any of his shit.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What did he do? Haven't watched MOTD yet.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> What did he do? Haven't watched MOTD yet.


Tripped him off the ball


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He made the best tackle of the game so Nasri got angry and tripped him up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Oh please, get off your moral high horse. If some Man Utd player had done something like that you would be celebrating it just as much as us Arsenal fans. So get over yourself trying to act all high and mighty.
> 
> Anyhow Nasri was just letting Barton know, he wasnt taking any of his shit.


Nope, I wouldn't, nice jumping to a random conclusion without knowing anything though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Theirs the Barton tackle, and i fail to see how it was a great tackle, he took the man and not the ball.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzdo-DkrAf0

The attitude doesnt help Barton's cause does it.


CCTV footage of Joey Barton attacking somebody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMorhNRmiDM&feature=related

Newcastle fans must be so proud.




Role Model said:


> Nope, I wouldn't, nice jumping to a random conclusion without knowing anything though.


Please, get over yourself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why because I think celebrating pathetic antics like that are laughably embarrassing? I don't see why.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He made the best tackle of the game so Nasri got angry and tripped him up.


It was studs up wasn't it? Personally I don't think it was as cynical as most people suggest as there was simply no way he was going to connect with Nasri with his feet, he was always in control. But I just found it great to see the twat get floored.

The whole situation is very similar to the Nani show-boating last season which Man Utd fans seemed to really enjoy so I don't see anything wrong with Nasri getting stuck in, particularly in such manner, and us enjoying it.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

The way Barton goes in off the ground studs first, and the way Nasri's leg gets trapped, that could easily have been a broken leg.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Theirs the Barton tackle, and i fail to see how it was a great tackle, he took the man and not the ball.


He got the ball first. Are you blind? Nasri tripped on his knee.

Hardly dangerous. Just ask Eduardo.

Barton is a twat, but he's been punished and likley to be punished even more by the FA. Just let him get on with his life.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone watching Chelsea/Tottenham tonight? (yes, night over heree :side


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup.

Pissed that Pavewiygwewqoiuchichenko isnt playing though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course, won't be a contest for very long though, unless Spurs actually turn up for the first time this season. Heres hoping.

No Berba in sight for Spurs, just want the deal done so every party can get on with their lives.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

booned said:


> He got the ball first. Are you blind? Nasri tripped on his knee.
> 
> Hardly dangerous. Just ask Eduardo.


Your right, he did get a toe to the ball, still doesnt make it a great tackle.



booned said:


> Barton is a twat, but he's been punished and likley to be punished even more by the FA. Just let him get on with his life.


I'll get of his case, when he stops acting like a twat.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I kinda wanted him to have one last game for us.



-TheEnigma- said:


> Your right, he did get a toe to the ball, still doesnt make it a great tackle.


I never said it was. My issue was with you saying he took the man, and not the ball.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd have had no issue him playing today and doing us a favour, but I guess that was unlikely for many different reasons.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This Berbatov saga needs to end before tomorrow night, it will be in the best interests of both sides to get the deal done. I can see Spurs getting a draw at Chelsea today.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

We will get him, just a shame it took so long.

I can also see Robinho joining Chelsea on last day.

Two good games on paper today, Can't see anything but a Chelsea win but I expect Villa game to be a draw, 1-1.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I'd have had no issue him playing today and doing us a favour, but I guess that was unlikely for many different reasons.


Chelsea need a reality check tbh. Bent for a hat-trick!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I bet you only one of those goes through, I'm think Berba to United now Spurs have Pav, but Madrid still don't have a replacement for Robinho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd mark for a draw, can't even see that happening though. Spurs ending Chelsea home run, when you look at the two teams so far this season, would be a shocking turn of events.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Once again, we have some critics to prove wrong. We really need to show up and put on a performence. We have had our fair share of luck and its time to turn it on and put in a good performence for the first time this season.

On paper, this looks the toughest game of the season, so I'm not overly confident after the first few games, but still, hopeful of a win.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

No Lennon makes me sad, he plays awesome in these fixtures.

Don't really think Madrid will miss Robinho much if its a good price I expect them to agree, plus he's just said Real haven't treated him right and he wants to leave, he will end up getting his way.

On Berbs I can see Spurs agreeing a 25-30mil bid. Soon after this game, Ramos isn't stupid 30 million or a player who doesn't want to play for his team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I've noticed, you really seem to like pacey players don't you? Walcott, Lennon and the like.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Annoys me that Ramos wont talk English. Fuck him, Jol ftw.

Lennon should be an attacking MF instead of a winger. I've always thought that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I couldn't disagree more. On the wing he can get space and run at defenders with pace. He's not creative enough to really excel playing behind the strikers. He doesn't have the positional sense either. He's an ideal wide player tbh, minus the crossing ability, but he's alright for a cut-back.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lennon is nothing but an average winger.

Pace is truely the only thing he excels at.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I love pacey, skillful wingers, probably because I am one :side:

Lennon is my idol.

EMPEROR DC YOU MAD!!?!?!?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lennon had/has so much promise, but then he basically didn't exist last season. I'm hopeful he can get back on track, I still think the guy has real talent, but he just needs some proper tuning, and to be given a chance again.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I made a bet with a mate on the Villa/Pool game.

If Villa win, I give him $5, if Liverpool win I get $3, and if its a draw, its even. What do you guys think, who's got the better end of the stick? I'm sure he could have gotten better odds from a bookie, but I convinced him I was getting ripped off but trying to get it up to $5 for me too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon Liverpool will sneak one out again.

On Lennon, yea the guy is pretty much just pace now. Useful sub.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Young stole Lennons limelight last season. SWP will steal his though this season.

Sadly I can't see Lennon playing much first team football this season with Bently taking his position.

No Gerrard means 1-1. Unless Kuyt does the unthinkable...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's all about the Kuyt. I do actually, seriously rate the guy though. I honestly can't understand why pretty much all Liverpool fans can't stand the guy.



> I love pacey, skillful wingers, probably because I am one


I was a dirty, slow, uncompromising centre half with a good long ball on me. Doesn't mean I like Materazzi :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I lol'ed

Kuyt mainly gets all the stick because he came as I striker. And his goal record is piss poor.

Save Gomes!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I like Kuyt with all the European goals he's provided, and all the work he does, but he does not belong on the right wing.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Loveley chip by Lampard. Better save by Gomes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sounds like there's a mass amount of Richie's at Stamford Bridge with the 'Come on Chelsea' chants.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

No way Belletti meant that. Shinned it in.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tottenham having a good start to the season.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

^ Boo You! COYS. 

I feel a little DeJa Vu from last year.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

COME ON YOU SPURS!!!!


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

YESYESYES! Awesome pass Fatty Frank! COYS!


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

JD SPUR said:


> YESYESYES! Awesome pass Fatty Frank! COYS!


lmao!

Marking for a bent Hat-Trick tbfh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Finally an enjoyable Lampard deflection.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Good game so far. Lots of pass and move football.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

That goal just made my afternoon, who needs Berba.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha well said.

Thought Bent messed it up but good finsh in the end I suppose.

Chelsea will still win ofcorse, 3-1.

LOL at the who needs Berba comment.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd. Super Bent is going to start banging them in now :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Spurs can get another goal early in the second half, still can only see Chelsea winning it though. :side:



Ex64 said:


> Young stole Lennons limelight last season. SWP will steal his though this season.


You're wrong, no one steals Super Y's limelight.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

No I'm not...

I can not back that up though :side:


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Supposedly Berbatov has said his goodbyes, Roman Pavlyuchenko, I just see him being a dud tbh. Hoddle & J.Redknapp FTW!


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Im just glad we've ended their clean sheet streak.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What is the score with Tottenham and Chelsea and is it a good game?

I was to busy watching a Rangers masterclass


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

It's 1-1


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> I was to busy watching a Rangers masterclass


I suppose there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes your right Emperor .

So maybe once Bournemouth will win a game or Liverpool will win the league 

Sorry other Liverpool fans but i had to!


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj8GX_2srxw&feature=related

Can you ever question Bentley's love for Spurs. Seems to be all Chelsea so far this half.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lennon will change that :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Yes your right Emperor .
> 
> So maybe once Bournemouth will win a game or Liverpool will win the league
> 
> Sorry other Liverpool fans but i had to!


Liverpool have won the league 18 times. .


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The Premier league i mean. Thought that would be quite obvious but oh well 

Now you know what i mean


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

A draw would be well good now, but Knowing Spurs, we will slack off near the end or soemthing will happen, it was a good finish by Bent, and I have to see those highlights from the old firm though.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

What a run from Bale! COYS!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, wasn't expecting that.

Chelsea looked shit second half.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Loving how long the new Chelsea lasted, only thing missing was an undeserved late winner.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Good match. Happy with the performance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Chelsea are so narrow now, they were at their best when they had Robben one side and Duff on the other, now they have nothing.

I love watching Modric.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea didn't looked bothered to be honest.

Thought taking off Anelka was a bit odd.

Agree T-C, Modric is a little mastro.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They can have Duff back if they want, please take him Big Phil.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Selling Robben will always baffle me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

*cough* Only 100% record in the premiership *cough*

We need to definitely improve out performance from the first two games or we won't get anything. Hope to fuck we win easly so our supposed reliance on Gerrard isn't highlighted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Expecting Liverpool to scrape a win, hopefully Villa can get something from them though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Quality result and Spurs were good value for it too. They're defensive performance was much better than what I'm used too, with Woodgate and Zakora excelling. Bale also looks a lot more buff since his injury last season.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

SWP just robbed Super Y's limelight.

Haha Roley Poley Ooley :side:

Gets his second


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rafa, why oh why do you employ such stupid fucking logic?!

What the fucking hell has he come here for? A point?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Liverpool are fucked.

Gerrard out injured, and now Torres has gone off injured.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Our season could die at this rate. 

Losing Torres is pretty much the worst thing that could have happened, and it just did. 

NGog vs Laursen and Davies, this should be fun.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, what happened was it serious injury?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hamstring. 

Can't imagine what we're going to play against United. Think Gerrard will be back, we've set up the timeframe for his surgery so that he will be. 

Just seeing Torres walk off like that is gutting. Villa cheering an injury shows the low-life, small time scum they really are.

Great play by Keane and N'Gog, should be a corner. Blatent one.

Masch is playing really well, but his passing looks tired.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely Torres will be back for the game against us?


Should be 1-0 really, typical lazy finishing from Carew.....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Horrible news Torres is hurt, and quite frankly a shite first half.

Stop getting on Ngogs back, he was excellent pre season, and has held his own so far.

Mascherano is a god.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

A draw will be a good result for Liverpool today.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This is taking the piss.

Fabio on for Kuyt?

Oh sweet jesus.

SAVE_US.BABEL.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yossi for Keane.

Rafa has confused the fuck out of me in this game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair I'd have taken Keane off too. He was piss again.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Id rather have Keane hoping on getting a late winner than Yossi though.

Fook I thought that was in.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Benayoun is way more likely to create something at the moment than Keane.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Boring match so far.

The only good bits were the Carew and Keane botches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool played for the draw for the majority of the game, so got what they wanted. Shame Villa couldn't nick it though. Ngog really doesn't look ready.



T-C said:


> To be fair I'd have taken Keane off too. He was piss again.


Agreed.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Two wank games out of the three I've watched today.

Highlight of the Villa/Liverpool game was Benitez getting abused for being a fat kunt.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was a pretty terrible match between Villa and Liverpool.

Lol at Sunderland getting stuffed at home to City.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Not a single shot on target for Liverpool summed it up really.

I think most of the top four teams have realised how certain players affect the game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I enjoyed the match personally.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The referee was Villa's best player today. I've never seen such a fat, biased piece of flith give so many bad decisions. At least the fat **** didn't cost us the match. 

Dropping points there ain't heartbreaking, and the other big sides have already dropped points so it isn't really too bad. Absolutely woeful performance though, and the substitutions were abysmal. Took Keane off just as he was getting into it, gave N'Gog a debut away to Villa and tried to get him to replace Torres up there, and didn't bring Babel on at all. 

Dismal. Need Gerrard and Torres back pronto, half decent point, the performance just isn't good enough though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw Babel was working his thigh while he was sitting on the bench towards the end, injuried while warming up during the game, maybe?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

KME said:


> The referee was Villa's best player today. *I've never seen such a fat, biased piece of flith give so many bad decisions. At least the fat **** didn't cost us the match. *
> 
> Dropping points there ain't heartbreaking, and the other big sides have already dropped points so it isn't really too bad. Absolutely woeful performance though, and the substitutions were abysmal. Took Keane off just as he was getting into it, gave N'Gog a debut away to Villa and tried to get him to replace Torres up there, and didn't bring Babel on at all.
> 
> Dismal. Need Gerrard and Torres back pronto, half decent point, the performance just isn't good enough though.


Benitez or the ref?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Have a think about it, Benitez doesn't give decisions. He gives instructions. Referee's give decisions . Rafa wasn't too helpful though. 

I guessed he was trying to warm up. Must have been ages since he was last left on the bench, unused. 

And why has El Zhars pushed stopped, right after he came on against Liege and looked good? 

And where is Pennant? NATURAL WIDTH no matter how rubbish he can be at times.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rafa does have days like this though, nothing unusual.

There must of been a reason for Babel though.

LOL at Barca.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was what you call one of those days. Just a horrible performance, with the added factor of losing Torres early and not having Gerrard available.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any word on Torres yet, I know he and Gerrard will both be back to face us, but I can't help but get my hopes up. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

No way Torres will be back. 

Gerrard's op was said up at the time it was so that he could be back for United, but there's always a chance he'll miss it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What happened to Torres?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Got shot in the foot by a sniper of the roof.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mascherano had a good run, then just seemed to lose his legs and played a lazy pass to Torres, and as he turned, he pulled his hamstring, and went stright off, before N'Gog even knew he wasd coming on.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The thought of Vidic and Rio in a couple of weeks injured him.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I only caught the 2nd half of the Villa - Liverpool game but I thought Liverpool lacked up front without Torres. N'Gog tried hard, but Keane looked nowhere near a 20mil signing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was playing in the wrong position though, as soon as he moved, he improved. Then he got taken off. Massive dissapointment. 

N'Gog is a small, nippy French kid, hoofed balls from the back are no good for him, no good at all. 

It will take a while to find the right formation, but when we do, we have the players to make it work.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Torres is hiding in Rio's pocket.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rio doesn't have a pocket anymore, Pogrebnyak beat him up and took it away.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rio just decides to leave his pocket at home for friendlies.

Kept it fresh for Torres.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Good comeback :sad:

Thanks T-C :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ngog's hardly small he's liks 6 foot :argh:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Is he? Won surprisingly little in the air for a 6 footer.

Edit - Whaaaaa? He's 6 foot 3. But he was still up top on his own against 2 big center halves in his firt ever league game for us. I maintain my opinion the service should have been far, far better, and not just long balls pumped forward to him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

N'gog looked out of his depth, I'm sure he'll improve, but he looked raw and rather out of place.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't see the Liverpool game, i was hoping too but after the win with us i didn't and went out instead. 

After hearing about it i am glad i didn't stay into watch it TBH!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It really wasn't that bad, or am I just being very odd for thinking that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It was enjoyable in a not wanting to see Liverpool do well way. Apart from that I didn't think it was a good watch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty certain that's why I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

You little rascal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The game was shite, so was the performance really. The Villa fans really are small time dickheads for booing Benitez and cheering Torres' injury, small children having tantrums are more dignified than those ****s really. Pissed off about losing Torres for United, Benayoun coming on instead of having Babel time, and no-one playing a fuckin through ball for Ngog when he clearly had the beating of Davies.

Just figures that the best we've played all season results in our worst result of the season.

Dossena, Reina and Masch, take indivdual bows plz


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> The game was shite, so was the performance really. *The Villa fans really are small time dickheads for booing Benitez and cheering Torres' injury*, small children having tantrums are more dignified than those ****s really. Pissed off about losing Torres for United, Benayoun coming on instead of having Babel time, and no-one playing a fuckin through ball for Ngog when he clearly had the beating of Davies.
> 
> Just figures that the best we've played all season results in our worst result of the season.
> 
> Dossena, Reina and Masch, take indivdual bows plz


Scouse fans have never and would never do such a thing to the opposition would they.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Why was Plassi not in the squad?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Scouse fans have never and would never do such a thing to the opposition would they.


We clap opposition goalkeepers when they run towards the Kop, we have given a standing ovation to an incredible team goal by Barcelona a few years ago but that's not the point here, what did Torres do to antagonise or upset the to the Villa fans to merit that reaction? Likewise Benitez, he wanted to sign a Villa player, does that mean he should be intimidated and called a "fat spanish twat" as I heard on television (and Im pretty sure much more abuse would have been hearable in the stadium) and have a banner made to insult you (as explained on Radio 5, it was too vile to be read out on air).

So no mate.



> Why was Plassi not in the squad?


Plessis? You know Im not entirely sure, N'gog took his place I think.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Torres did nothing to Villa, and they celebrated his injury. Benitez did nothing out of order, and they abused him loads. 

Small timers. Small Club. Stupid fans.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> We clap opposition goalkeepers when they run towards the Kop, we have given a standing ovation to an incredible team goal by Barcelona a few years ago but that's not the point here, what did Torres do to antagonise or upset the to the Villa fans to merit that reaction? Likewise Benitez, he wanted to sign a Villa player, does that mean he should be intimidated and called a "fat spanish twat" as I heard on television (and Im pretty sure much more abuse would have been hearable in the stadium) and have a banner made to insult you (as explained on Radio 5, it was too vile to be read out on air).
> 
> So no mate.


I don't approve of the Villa fans cheering Torres injury, but that sort of thing has happened in every ground in the country at some point, where the fans cheer the oppositions players injury. It has become less common, but obviously the Villa fans today werent following that trend. They arnt the first and won't be the last fans do it, sadly.

Every opposition manager gets shit at virtually every ground in the country, granted the Benitez stuff today was rather loud and strong, that it came across on TV, but that kind of shit happens every week. Wenger had to and still does have to endure sick chants, such as the paedophile songs and abuse which were common at grounds around the country, in paticular Old Trafford, but its happened at Anfield.

Every club has its idiot fans, even your high and mighty Liverpool, yet you have kicked up a fuss about the Villa fans acting in an unsporting and at times quite disgraceful way, yet had you won the game, i dare say you wouldnt have give a shit about what the Villa fans were doing, your just a little pissed at the result, and trying to find excuses in the Villa fans.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Have to agree with what Engima said. If you watched the Old Firm today, you would be able to here strong worded but funny songs in the process coming threw the TV Screens!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.thefa.com/England/SeniorTeam/Players/

No Young? No Owen? Stupid. In Owen he have an out and out goalscorer and in Young we have a quality left winger, something we've been trying to find for years. 

Nice to see they're giving Bullard a deserved chance though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's the Old Firm FFS. They hate each other. 

We don't have a rivalry with Villa, and I wish the small timers would stop acting like we do.

If we'd won 134-0, I'd still be annoyed at them CHEERING a player getting hurt. There's no need, and it was a majority of them doing it, not just a couple.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Young got left out AGAIN? Fuck Capello, seriously guys worse than the clown.


Downing must give very decent blowjobs.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah i know it's different but i just wanted to say that incase anyone new the songs i was referring too


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

How do you think Frank Lampard feels, he gets the you fat bastard chants at every ground and even at England games by his own fans. I havent seen a Chelsea fan bitching about the chants from the Spurs fans which came across on TV today.

Though i can't say much, seeing as i have partaken in such chants directed at Lampard on more than one occasion.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

SPURS - CHELSEA IS A RIVALRY. VILLA - LIVERPOOL IS NOT. 

Lampard being called fat is a poor show, but it's been happening for years, people are used to it. 

Celebrating a player being injured is pathetic, and doesn't normally happen with such a majority cheering like they did.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't worry about it... All your fans sucked.

The best fans in the world are Rangers :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

When a player is running and then hops it's clear to opposition fans that the player has fucked up his hamstring. I think you'll find that when that happens the reaction from opposition fans is usually ironic cheers.

Happened a few times to North End players and I've always noted oppositon fans ironically cheering. If it would have been a horror tackle or something like that they wouldn't have cheered IMO. I doubt they would have cheered if it was anything but the hamstring. Although I have to say if we were playing Liverpool and your best player went off injured I'd think I'd cheer to.

BTW Jamie, what was that song the Rangers fans were singing about a fat Harry Potter?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> SPURS - CHELSEA IS A RIVALRY. VILLA - LIVERPOOL IS NOT.
> 
> Lampard being called fat is a poor show, but it's been happening for years, people are used to it.
> 
> Celebrating a player being injured is pathetic, and doesn't normally happen with such a majority cheering like they did.


I said them cheering a players injury was out of order, but it happens and its happened at every ground in the country at some point.

Maybe Villa saw the action today and thought they were genuine rivals to Liverpool. :side:

This whole justifying it by saying they are rivals, is a bit of cop out. Its either acceptable or it isnt, regardless of them being rivals.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It wasn't ironic cheers though, and it wasn't when he he went down. He was walking towards the tunnel and they shouted with happiness that he was hurt.

As for the rivals excuse being a cop out, it isn't at all, because rivals always abuse each others players. What reasoning do Villa have to cheer Torres being, probably quite badly, hurt?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fair enough but they won't be happy he was hurt, they will have been happy that he was coming off.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, but surely you can hide that? I'm happy when I realize a top player is missing gaainst us, but I don't scream and shout about it, I keep quietly happy while maintaining respect for the player who's out. The majority of fans applaud a player going off. With Villa it all horrible, brum cheering.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Its just basically your a fat Harry Potter. That wasn't sung today though to the best of my believe. Some other great songs though 

Such as, Artur Boruc drives the buses during the week.

Theres quite a good Edu song and some of the other songs i don't know if i would be aloud to say on here without getting banned


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I don't approve of the Villa fans cheering Torres injury, but that sort of thing has happened in every ground in the country at some point, where the fans cheer the oppositions players injury. It has become less common, but obviously the Villa fans today werent following that trend. They arnt the first and won't be the last fans do it, sadly.


So its not okay for me to point out how out of order it is?



> Every opposition manager gets shit at virtually every ground in the country, granted the Benitez stuff today was rather loud and strong, that it came across on TV, but that kind of shit happens every week. Wenger had to and still does have to endure sick chants, such as the paedophile songs and abuse which were common at grounds around the country, in paticular Old Trafford, but its happened at Anfield.


Yes, but this in particular because Benitez has done fuck all apart from try and sign a player in the best interests of his club. In other words, he's doing his job.



> Every club has its idiot fans, even your high and mighty Liverpool, yet you have kicked up a fuss about the Villa fans acting in an unsporting and at times quite disgraceful way, yet had you won the game, i dare say you wouldnt have give a shit about what the Villa fans were doing, your just a little pissed at the result, and trying to find excuses in the Villa fans.


:lmao Not really, what does us drawing (a result Im not that dissapointed with) have anything to do with it?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> As for the rivals excuse being a cop out, it isn't at all, because rivals always abuse each others players. What reasoning do Villa have to cheer Torres being, probably quite badly, hurt?


Well they could have been cheering the fact that the main threat to them taken something from the game was going off.



I luv Mickie James said:


> :lmao Not really, what does us drawing (a result Im not that dissapointed with) have anything to do with it?


I've ignored your other points, as i have addressed them already and your just repeating yourself, and failing to recognise the arguments being put forth.

If your happy about drawing with Villa or any team, then you have some serious lack of ambition, abit like your manager, who set out for a draw it seems today. I'm never happy when Arsenal drop points, and if its against none top 4 teams then i would be seriously pissed off, like i was last week against Fulham.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Still scummy to cheer that. Just applaud him and be quietly happy, at least, rather than appearing as scum.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just saw the Carling Cup draw forgot all about it, gay we got Boro would of liked some jobbers.

Newcastle vs Spurs is a big game.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Liverpool/Crewe will be good I suppose, I'll mark for El Zhar, N'gog and Spearing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah thats all im looking forward to really, hope all the top four uses there young talent.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We'll most likely job, as Boro will put out their full side, and we'll put out only kids. Or maybe I should have more faith in our little nippers....


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Still scummy to cheer that. Just applaud him and be quietly happy, at least, rather than appearing as scum.


I agree, i'm not defending their actions, more the fact that they arnt the only fans in history to do it, like 'i luv Mickie James' was making them out to be.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Were some Liverpool fans not booing Alan Smith off when he broke his leg at Anfield, I remember a lot applauded, but i think he got booed off by a lot too, and then didn't some pelt his ambulance with stones and stuff?

That's a bit scummy.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If your happy about drawing with Villa or any team, then you have some serious lack of ambition, abit like your manager, who set out for a draw it seems today. I'm never happy when Arsenal drop points, and if its against none top 4 teams then i would be seriously pissed off, like i was last week against Fulham.


Oh go away, our players have just gone through 120 minutes of football on Wednesday, we had our captain missing through injury, our best player hobbling off after 26 minutes, Villa having 3 clear cut chances to score (at least one of which was a sitter) and Villa Park is a difficult ground to get 3 points from. Of course Im a bit annoyed we didn't win but Im happy with a draw seeing as we're still unbeaten and were in danger of losing today.



> Were some Liverpool fans not booing Alan Smith off broke his leg at Anfield, and then didn't some pelt his ambulance with stones and stuff?
> 
> That's a bit scummy.


They applauded him and sent him cards and stuff, some mugs did kick his ambulance but they were pikeys who weren't in the stadium.



> I agree, i'm not defending their actions, more the fact that they arnt the only fans in history to do it, like 'i luv Mickie James' was making them out to be.


Stop being ridiculous, quote me on where I said something to prove this, otherwise be quiet.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fair enough, I'm pretty sure I remember a chorus of boos as well though.

Villa Park is an easy three points tbf. Well for us anyway.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> *So its not okay for me to point out how out of order it is?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I say it isn't ok for you to say that it's out of order? You have every right to state your incorrect opinion.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Smith was largely applauded. Couple of idiots got out of control, but again, it happened in UNITED - LIVERPOOL, A RIVALRY. Villa have nothing with us. 

Ask Chelsea if Villa Park is an easy three points. 

I recall when we played Boro with youth, they played a full side, with like Cooper, Zenden, Downing, Morrison, Doriva, Viduka Job and others out. We had Mellor, Pongolle, Whitbread, Biscan, Potter and Diao out, them lot. 

They battered us I recall, they'd won the competition the year before and were pretty desperate to stay in. 

Then Mellor scored twice in the last 7 minutes. I marked rather hard. 

Good times.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Fair enough, I'm pretty sure I remember a chorus of boos as well though.
> 
> Villa Park is an easy three points tbf. Well for us anyway.


Yeah cause he's Leeds scum :side:

And like Newcastle at home?



> When did I say it isn't ok for you to say that it's out of order? You have every right to state your incorrect opinion.


Wasn't talking to you :no: And how is it incorrect? It was bang out of order, how would you have liked it?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

How would I have liked it? I wouldn't have cared because as I have said it happens all the time.

Christ, it's not like he's broke his neck or anything.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Christ, it's not like he's broke his neck or anything.


He might aswell have for all it's going to fuck our chances up against Utd :no: Although Babel up front I would mark for, it aint happening ::


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I must be living on a different planet, that doesn't happen all the time. In the minority yeah, but most of the stadium cheering? That ain't quite right. 

Also, even if it happens alot, it doesn't make it anymore acceptable or any less scummy. 


I just want to see Keane up front, not sure how the formation will work around that, maybe the same 4-2-3-1 as last season, with Keane in for Torres. Might work.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

You never score against United at Anfield anyway. The game will most likely be a timid afair with the winner coming from a deflected shot from John O'Shea.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everything has to change some time. 

We went a while without United beating us. The run included 2 doubles in 2 league season, and a Community shield win. Then they beat us 4-0 at OT and kind of ended the streak. We got one last win at OT the next season though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I just want to see Keane up front, not sure how the formation will work around that, maybe the same 4-2-3-1 as last season, with Keane in for Torres. Might work.


Yeah, just be solid and defend set peices properly and maybe we'll get a half chance that we take. Only way I see us doing something unfortunately 



> You never score against United at Anfield anyway. The game will most likely be a timid afair with the winner coming from a deflected shot from John O'Shea.


In 2002 (means fuck all I know) we lost 3 in a row and hadn't scored in like 5 (Ben correct me if im wrong, which I could be :side in the league. We had United away when they were winning everything in sight, no one gave us a chance. We won 1-0.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ahh the days of Danny Murphy...

But that's at Old Trafford. At Anfield United always get the rub of the green.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't remember the exact year, but we did that a couple of times. Became a bit of a lovely habbit. 00/01, 01/02and 03/04 we did it. 

And I remember beating them 3-1 at Anfield in 2001/02  Good times. Owen scored 2, Riise scored a beauty and Beckham scored. Very good times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was hoping we'd go into the game at Anfield not as favorites, but if Torres and Gerrard are both missing (I doubt it) I guess we will....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I was hoping we'd go into the game at Anfield not as favorites, but if Torres and Gerrard are both missing (I doubt it) I guess we will....


Yeah, even without Ronaldo you are.

Oh fucking dear at Alan Shearer on MOTD2 saying we had no shots on target when JP~ said "Xabi Alonso has had the first shot on target the whole game". Muppet, just like Lee Dixon who is saying Keane isn't fit :no:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pearce is a plank too though considering Carew had a shot on target with the only chance of the game.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Pearce is a plank too though considering Carew had a shot on target with the only chance of the game.


Dont think it was the only chance but Im not passing this chance to agree with you so yeah, Pearce is indeed a plank.

And Amdy Faye can gtfo, that tackle yesterday was awful :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I only watched Arsenal/Newcastle and Aston Villa/Liverpool this weekend.

Arsenal - Fuck yes! That was beautiful football. Outside of a few great saves from Given, Arsenal could have put up 6 or 7. Great stuff. I haven't heard an update on RVP, but I hope that injury isn't anything serious. The passing was crisp, and even though Adebayor was out of sync, he still cooperated with the passing and did well. I was very pleased after that Fulham match. I also liked how Sagna and Clichy didn't play upfield as much as they normally do. They were still upfield, but not nearly as much as usual. Nice to see the midfield actually creating than having it come from our great fullbacks. But that's probably just because of Cesc' presence. Gifted. Needs a haircut, tho. :side:

Aston Villa v Liverpool - Meh. Rather boring match. Slow build up, lots of intercepted passes and broken up plays. A few nice saves from Reina, and Friedel. And that pretty much describes the match. Not nearly enough chances from either teams. They're both so much better than that.

Lastly, Joey Barton deserves to get tackled studs up, and have his knee fucking destroyed. What a joke. Nice tackle on Nasri, ***.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was a nice tackle on Nasri. Great tackle. Won the ball. 

He's a criminal, and he's scum, but that wasn't even a foul, let alone some sort of heinous act that deserved retaliation like everyone is trying to suggest.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Just found this and found it funny.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Trust you to find something oh so old and stale, funny.

Only you Richers, only you.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

O Rich, that's classic.

:side:

Same thing as I've seen before, only it used to be Mourinho and not Scolari.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What an awful, awful gif. 

"Manchester United IS here" 

 Brilliant.

A slight improvement on the Liverpool one though, that is perpetually posted in this thread every season as if it's something new.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Devils.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Get on MSN, I wish to bully you. 

Palladon.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> I only watched Arsenal/Newcastle and Aston Villa/Liverpool this weekend.
> 
> Arsenal - Fuck yes! That was beautiful football. Outside of a few great saves from Given, Arsenal could have put up 6 or 7. Great stuff. *I haven't heard an update on RVP*, but I hope that injury isn't anything serious. The passing was crisp, and even though Adebayor was out of sync, he still cooperated with the passing and did well. I was very pleased after that Fulham match. I also liked how Sagna and Clichy didn't play upfield as much as they normally do. They were still upfield, but not nearly as much as usual. Nice to see the midfield actually creating than having it come from our great fullbacks. But that's probably just because of Cesc' presence. Gifted. Needs a haircut, tho. :side:
> 
> ...


Its just bruising apparently, and he is fit enough to travel with the Dutch nationl team. I just hope nobody gets injured during these stupid international fixtures.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> It was a nice tackle on Nasri. Great tackle. Won the ball.
> 
> He's a criminal, and he's scum, but that wasn't even a foul, let alone some sort of heinous act that deserved retaliation like everyone is trying to suggest.


Eh?

He won the ball with this sliding tackle, but then being the fucking dick he is, he threw in a nice shoulder charge to Nasri's vulnerable leg.

Fuck him.

Watch for yourself


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> Eh?
> 
> He won the ball with this sliding tackle, but then being the fucking dick he is, he threw in a nice shoulder charge to Nasri's vulnerable leg.
> 
> ...


The tackle was in the air, studs showing, that isnt a good tackle.

Also watch the supposed Nasri trip on Barton again, having watched it a few times its questionable he even touched Barton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRQ8hwxhLWg


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes because its really likely that Joey Barton would just fall randomly when running back to try and help his side defend. If that is what you are suggesting then it is stupid!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> Yes because its really likely that Joey Barton would just fall randomly when running back to try and help his side defend. If that is what you are suggesting then it is stupid!


Are you really questioning that Joey Barton a man of such high morals would not dive.


Seriously watch that clip and tell me where you can see any touch from Nasri, surely a big tough guy like Joey would need a little bit more than a feather tap to go down.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Joey Barton is a lot of things TBH but one thing i don't think he is, is a diver especially when it would be such a time to do it with no one really going to notice as it seemed did happen.

I have watched the clip, the first time looks like there has been contact, second not as much but TBH that doesn't mean there wasn't contact. If you think about it and see the reaction from Keegan, Joey Barton and Nicky Butt then i think that would tell you he was tripped.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jamie1 said:


> Joey Barton is a lot of things TBH but one thing i don't think he is, is a diver especially when it would be such a time to do it with no one really going to notice as it seemed did happen.
> 
> I have watched the clip, the first time looks like there has been contact, second not as much but TBH that doesn't mean there wasn't contact. If you think about it and see the reaction from Keegan, Joey Barton and Nicky Butt then i think that would tell you he was tripped.


Kevin Keegan also claimed Nasri sliced him down and should have been sent off, so i wouldnt really trust what Keegan saw.

Nicky Butts a twat.


Maybe he did, maybe he didnt, i know which one deserved a booking (Bartons).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Barton went in forcefully, but won the ball. It was just a hard tackle. Dangerous? Of course. Bit careless? Yeah, could put it down to not playing in a while. Horrific tackle? Absolutely not. His studs hit the ball, and weren't pointing that dangerously towards Nasri. And he had HIS EYES 100% ON THE BALL. 

Gerrard did those all the time when he was younger.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Seriously watch that clip and tell me where you can see any touch from Nasri, surely a big tough guy like Joey would need a little bit more than a feather tap to go down.


Take off the blinkers, he was clearly tripped.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Barton went in forcefully, but won the ball. It was just a hard tackle.
> 
> Gerrard did those all the time when he was younger.


Times have changed, those sort of tackles were an acceptable part of the game when Gerrard was younger, thankfully most of those sort tackles are not in the game anymore.

Fabregas was booked for a lunging tackle, so should have Barton, the fact he won the ball is irrelevent.

I suppose the Stoke player shouldnt have been sent off, seeing as he won the ball aswell.



A decent article on these sort of tackles.

http://anotherarsenalblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/basic-misunderstanding-of-tackling.html



I luv Mickie James said:


> Take off the blinkers, he was clearly tripped.


How is it clear, even Jamie1 a non Arsenal fan said it was hard to tell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

2002, tackles haven't changed a great deal since then. 

Nothing wrong with a hard tackle. 

Don't compare Faye's with Barton's, they're not similar. 

Arsenal article, bound to be biased, I shall pass.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So who do we think will fall out of the top four at the expense of City next season then?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Far too early to even think about it. I'd have to see who they brought in next summer, and it'd depend on who finishes 4th this season.

Sorry for being boring. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Apology accepted begrudgingly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Us or Arsenal obviously, barring a miracle. 

I'll be the optomist and say Arsenal. In a time where money is becoming more of a factor, they seem to be spending less and less. Could prove a fact, who really knows.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm thinking Arsenal if Arsene doesn't man up spend some money. Mainly because with that lack of ambition in the transfer market I see it being more and more difficult for them to be able to keep their top players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So we've finally got Berbs.

I was wondering for a moment yesterday if we would actually, but thankfully we have another striker because we desperately need someone to bang the ball in the back of the net. I just pray to god he doesn't start dropping like Rooney and Tevez do often.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Just watched the first 10 minutes of Sky Sports News.

Ugh. I want to vomit. This Manchester City thing is disturbing. It's bad enough having to deal with Chelsea. Manchester City seems like Chelsea Part Deux. 

Not saying Man City is buying a title this season, or next...or possibly even the season 2 years from today. But they will. Eventually. That's what just annoys me. And seeing the interviews with the Man City fans...excuse me while I vomit.

Edit: The irony of this. Robinho's first match will be versus Chelsea.

as for the question about the one of the big 4 to be displaced, it just has to be Arsenal. Outside chance of Liverpool, but I doubt it. They'll spend on what needs they have. Arsenal...just don't. 

But hey, maybe an Arab will buy our team too. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sometime soon there'll be a big debate about ownership of clubs and limits on like a salary cap quota or something because at this rate every team in Europe is gonna have a rich backer whether its a Yank, a Ruskie or an Arab.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> Sometime soon there'll be a big debate about ownership of clubs and limits on like a salary cap quota or something because at this rate every team in Europe is gonna have a rich backer whether its a Yank, a Ruskie or an Arab.


I believe that Platini is in favor a wage limit or whatever you want to call it.

If he can pull together enough support, it'll probably happen. After awhile.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

We've finally got Berba?

Niice. Even though out strikers is pretty packed, I reckon we could play Tevez as an AM, because of his massive through ball technique, and his lack of making runs and rather running the ball.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Richie™ said:


> We've finally got Berba?
> 
> Niice. Even though out strikers is pretty packed, I reckon we could play Tevez as an AM, because of his massive through ball technique, and his lack of making runs and rather running the ball.


Packed? Come on now Richie, use some common sense.

I'd not say that, you have Rooney, Tevez and Berbs with Campbell gone to Tottenham for the season, and considering Rooney likes to play anywhere but forward, Berbs will be the key man I guess.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Yesterday how United delt with the Berbatov transfer was a total disgrace, they had no permission from Spurs to speak to Berbatov nevermind give him a medical. City put in a bid of 35 million + which Spurs accepted, but United made sure he was unable to talk to anybody, keeping him in their possesion all day.

I want to see what the FA are made of. So what if Tottenham agreed not to pursue this, The FA and everyone else knows what has happened and tbh it's not right. If this was Madrid doing this with Ronaldo, Ferguson would be up in arms.

They deserve a deduction of points IMO. Fuck the official complaint, the rules are the rules. They have clearly been broken.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

If anything liverpool will be the ones to drop out of the top 4, we were 4 points off utd last season liverpool finished 11 behind and Everton nearly took fourth from them. 

The problem is now we have lost a couple of players the main one which is a problem at the moment is Flamini but Wenger has failed to bring someone in to replace him. 

Destiny i agree but the FA will do fuck all.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Those reports of us not having permission to talk to Berba have to be bullshit. There is no way Sir Alex and David Gill would meet with him so publicly if they weren't given permission, they aren't stupid.

It says a lot that Levy just said "no comment" on the matter all day as if we had done something wrong he would have been shouting from the rooftops.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> Yesterday how United delt with the Berbatov transfer was a total disgrace, they had no permission from Spurs to speak to Berbatov nevermind give him a medical. City put in a bid of 35 million + which Spurs accepted, but United made sure he was unable to talk to anybody, keeping him in their possesion all day.
> 
> I want to see what the FA are made of. So what if Tottenham agreed not to pursue this, The FA and everyone else knows what has happened and tbh it's not right. If this was Madrid doing this with Ronaldo, Ferguson would be up in arms.
> 
> They deserve a deduction of points IMO. Fuck the official complaint, the rules are the rules. They have clearly been broken.


There was a guy on Sky Sports a minute ago, saying the exact same thing. What gets me is Man Utd & Fergie have the nerve to condemn Real Madrid and the way they conduct their transfer business, yet Man Utd go and conduct themselves in a quite disgraceful manner when they want a player, Spurs should have shown some balls and stood up to them.

I seriously doubt the FA would do anything to United, they never do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The FA don't do anything to anyone, they never do, it's not like we get special treatment.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair, over the years, we have been treated worse than most by the FA.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> To be fair, over the years, we have been treated worse than most by the FA.


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have heard from various people that Keegan has quit.

Don't know if true or not, but it's being said all aroun the place, bot just by the same people.

Would not blame him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> :lmao


Rio's ban was ridiculous and clearly just done to make an example out of us.

Cantona having 3 months added on to his ban was also just done to make an example out of us.

Paul Scholes and Wayne Rooney being banned for the start of the season a couple of years ago after getting sent off in the Amsterdam Tournament considering Liverpool had a player sent off in the exact same tournament and he had no ban at all.

There are examples.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...STORY_NAME=soccer/08/09/02/manual_110607.html


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It wouldn't be like 'King Kev' to walk out, would it?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> Rio's ban was ridiculous and clearly just done to make an example out of us.
> 
> Cantona having 3 months added on to his ban was also just done to make an example out of us.
> 
> ...


Rio's ban was in line with any other drugs ban, and the FA & Fifa attempted to have the ban increased to 12 months but were unsuccesful, so no the ban he received wasnt harsh.

Cantona kicked a *fan* in the face, he was lucky not to receive a permanent ban.

Players getting sent off in friendlies is pretty fucking stupid, i have no sympathy.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Rio's ban was in line with any other drugs ban, and the FA & Fifa attempted to have the ban increased to 12 months, so no the ban he received wasnt harsh.
> 
> Cantona kicked a fan in the face, he was lucky not to receive a permanent ban.
> 
> Players getting sent off in friendlies is pretty fucking stupid, i have no sympathy.


Christian Negouai missed a drug test like a year earlier when he was at City and all he got was a slap on the wrist fine. Mutu got a month less and he was proved to have actually take drugs. Edgar Davids only got 4 months and he took nandrolone, Fernando Couto the same, Jaap Stam got 5 months for taking the same substance. Shaun Newton only got 7 months for taking coke. The fact that the FA wanted to up Rio's ban to 12 months shows how they were acting towards him and United.

Cantona did kick a fan, but he still had his ban lengthened solely because of who he was.

Doesn't matter if it's stupid or not the FA still acted against their precedent from the season before just to punish United.



> Jamie Carragher has revealed that it is his 'dream' to become Liverpool manager and to eclipse Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson.
> 
> Carragher is a firm favourite at Anfield and is expected to start and end his playing career with the Reds after already spending 12 years with the club.
> 
> ...


Good dream there. Good to know what he thinks of Sir Alex.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> Christian Negouai missed a drug test like a year earlier when he was at City and all he got was a slap on the wrist fine. Mutu got a month less and he was proved to have actually take drugs. Edgar Davids only got 4 months and he took nandrolone, Fernando Couto the same, Jaap Stam got 5 months for taking the same substance. Shaun Newton only got 7 months for taking coke. The fact that the FA wanted to up Rio's ban to 12 months shows how they were acting towards him and United.
> 
> Cantona did kick a fan, but he still had his ban lengthened solely because of who he was.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's stupid or not the FA still acted against their precedent from the season before just to punish United.


Thats nothing more than inconsistency in policies and national associations treating cases differently on the merit of each individual case and is not evidence of Man Utd being treated unfairly. Considering Rio could have been suspended for up to 2 years, his ban was not unfair, or any bias against United.

Cantona got what he deserved, his attitude surrounding the incident didnt help his case.

Man Utd know the rules when playing friendlies, wasnt the Liverpool players red card overturned because it was a shocking decision to give a red card.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Thats nothing more than incosistency in policies and national associations treating cases differently, and no case is the same and is not evidence of Man Utd being treated unfairly. Considering Rio could have been suspended for up to 2 years, his ban was not unfair, or any bias against United.
> 
> Cantona got what he deserved, his attitude surrounding the incident didnt help his case.
> 
> Man Utd know the rules when playing friendlies, wasnt the Liverpool players red card overturned because it was shocking decision to give a red card.


A year earlier a City player did the same thing as Rio and didn't even get a ban. Rio got what he got because of who he is and who he plays for.

Cantona's attitude was top class after it. He wasn't drawn to talking about any of it, he just got on with his ban and doing his community service, which was also stupid, but that's not the FAs doing I'm guessing.

No the Liverpool bans just weren't enforced. Due to the FA not receiving a complaint from the referee in charge of the game or some completely bullshit reason like that, which needless to say is nonsense. So Gerrard and Mellor got away with it and were both allowed to play.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If Carragher became Liverpool manager it would like make my life.

Sure he'll definitely have something to do with the club in future years, whether manager or not.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> A year earlier a City player did the same thing as Rio and didn't even get a ban. Rio got what he got because of who he is and who he plays for.
> 
> Cantona's attitude was top class after it. He wasn't drawn to talking about any of it, he just got on with his ban and doing his community service, which was also stupid, but that's not the FAs doing I'm guessing.
> 
> No the Liverpool bans just weren't enforced. Due to the FA not receiving a complaint from the referee in charge of the game or some completely bullshit reason like that, which needless to say is nonsense. So Gerrard and Mellor got away with it and were both allowed to play.





> In 2003, he failed to attend a drug test, claiming he had forgotten because he was preoccupied with moving houses and instead went shopping. The FA Disciplinary Committee chaired by Barry Bright imposed an eight month ban from January 2004 at club and international level and a £50,000 fine, meaning he would miss the rest of the league season and some of the next along with all of Euro 2004. *Manchester United appealed against the verdict and sought to draw parallels to the case of Manchester City player Christian Negouai, who was fined £2,000 for missing a test. However, FIFA president Sepp Blatter stated that such comparisons are inappropriate due to differences between the two cases. Negouai had been stuck in traffic and was willing to take the test, while Ferdinand was charged with "failure or refusal" to attend the test.* Both the FA and FIFA sought to have the ban increased to 12 months (half the possible maximum). In the end, the original verdict was upheld.



Did Cantona even apologise?

The famous Cantona line



> “When the seagulls follow the trawler, it's because they think sardines will be thrown in to the sea.”



So it isnt the FA showing bias then, it was a case of one Referee seeing the case of the Man Utd players being serious enough to warrant a ban, and the case of another Referee not deaming the Liverpool players actions serious enough to warrant a ban. All the FA did was respect the Referees decision and the recommendation by the Dutch FA, how is that bias against United by the English FA. Your issue is with the Referee in charge of that match and the Dutch FA not the English FA.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I just read back a bit on the Villa fans thing, and it was scummy. There was like no need whatsoever.

But then again regarding the Smih incident we were quite scummy there, the whole ground was chanting:

John Arne Riise
Oh ahh
I wanna knoooooooowwwwwww
How you broke his leg

Thats sorta scummy, but it was a heat of the moment thing, plus atleast we have a genuine rivalry with the Mancs.

Plus Smiths a fuckin wanker.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If the referee decided to send players off it was clearly serious enough.

Blatter was always going to come out with some line as an excuse. Rio came back to the training ground later in the day to prove he was willing to take the test, made no difference.

With what the guy said to Eric why the hell would he apologise to him. Cantona did the most professional thing possible. He refused to comment.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've debated the Ferdinand case too long and hard to bother getting in this one, all I will say is his ban was ridiculous and reflected very poorly on the FA. And cases particularly involving drug bans really should be treated with consistency as frankly its a black and white matter with zero tolerance.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I think the Rio ban was a tad harsh.

He should have been banned for maybe a few weeks due to the possibility he was on something and the fact he could have just avoided being caught by not turning up, but the length of time was over the top.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Rios ban was strong, even though it was his fault, i thought maybe a couple of games

Keane had openly admitted to injuring a player on purpose and got a 9 game ban, whilst Rio was a bit thick and got banned for 8 months.

The FA are always inconsitant with their bans, look at Mascherano/Alialdere bans last year....

And Sky Sports News just read out some the texts from NUFC fans, blaming Ashley & Wise for Keegan leaving...I'm sorry but Keegan has bottled all but one managerial job he had. I'm sure Ashley could be to blame for not splashing the cash, but when Man City & Man United are spend 30 mil plus, your hands are tied

Is really Keegan a NUFC loyal if hes walked on the club twice.

Their fans are so blinkered they wont stop bitching until Shearers manager, and when hes managerial naivity gets them relegated, maybe they'll shut up and stop living in the past


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Soccernet claims Keegan has quit also. It's a shame tbh as he was proving alot of people including myself wrong about his return. I would have thought a top 10 place was possible for them whilst they kept Keegan.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL @ Dennis Wise being the favourite behind Shearer....Thats gonna go well.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh FFS!!! Not again. I blame Ashley, his golfing buddies and wise for this. He came in as a face to keep the geordie locals happy as they ruined our belovered club from the inside. Mike Ashley sees this as a buisness nothing more we all know he doesn't care, no matter the amount of free bears after the game or how many shirts he wears showing the clubs colours will fool anyone. As for Wise is a utter **** simple as, I could be wrong but I think he had more say in what was happening and the direction of the club than Keegan had. I don't blame Keegan for walking, I would have done the same....but sooner. Lets see what happens if Terry Mac leaves aswell.

I hope to god Shearer doesn't come in and ruin his legendary status up here by getting involved with them dicks.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

There's 'gonna be riots, believe me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike Ashley does have a lot of explaining to do. Just when things started going very right for Newcastle, and Wise was actually doing his job well, everything collapses due to poor communication. Newcastle best hope there's a good replacement lined up as all is not lost yet. You've just got to hope that the usual suspects of O'Leary, Shearer, or even Wise don't get put in charge.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

totti10 said:


> I hope to god Shearer doesn't come in and ruin his legendary status up here by getting involved with them dicks.


THANK GOD, A newcastle fan that see's sense!

You hear half these people that bitch and complain about wanting Shearer as manager, He needs lower league experience or at least to be assistant manager before you can do anything in the Premier League

Who would you want as manager then?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Austin_Aries_450 said:


> Who would you want as manager then?


ooo thats a hard one...just off the top of my head...

Gerard Houllier, Frank Rijkaard, George Graham and John Gregory...wouldn't mind if Terry Mac gave it a shot, maybe even Venables. Wise would be my last option. Need some expierence at managing top flight teams and egos.


They'll probably will get Wise and get Sir Bobby Robson to induce him. Most Geordie will agree with anything Bobby says.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Sunderland fans are pissing ourselves at the stupidity of the mags for not seeing this coming. Keegans track record.........Walks out on football alltogether as a player.
Walks out on Newcastle as manager.......... Walks out on Fulham to take the England job.........Walks out on England........Takes Man City job,and,oh shit.......he walks out. So when he took the Bar codes job again and i told you all he'd do it,all you could say was "he won't,he's the messiah,he loves us". Fuck all you Geordie idiots,he's a bottler. FTM

EDIT- Lol at the above poster saying he wouldn't mind Terry McDermott in charge and then saying not Wise cos you need experience. I'm gonna say a little prayer tonight. I'll pray they're stupid enough to give him the job


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

totti10 said:


> They'll probably will get Wise and get Sir Bobby Robson to induce him. Most Geordie will agree with anything Bobby says.


I have a feeling is Wise is put in charge, there will be riots.

Since the first and second favourites are Wise/Shearer and there not likely, im gonna say Deschamps might be brought in although, Moyes has been said as well.


CM_Jobber said:


> Sunderland fans are pissing ourselves at the stupidity of the mags for not seeing this coming. Keegans track record.........Walks out on football alltogether as a player.
> Walks out on Newcastle as manager.......... *Walks out on Fulham to take the England job*.........Walks out on England........Takes Man City job,and,oh shit.......he walks out. So when he took the Bar codes job again and i told you all he'd do it,all you could say was "he won't,he's the messiah,he loves us". Fuck all you Geordie idiots,he's a bottler. FTM


That was only job he walked out on a high, dont be a manager if you gonna bottle pressure

Hes never really done anything, apart from win us Division Two.
And even then I still dont rate him


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love it if McDermott gets the job.LOVE IT


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

*CM JOBBER* -

We all saw it coming. We know it was a matter of time before he made a stand and walked...and then it did happen. Just pissed off it did when it did, I wish Keegan had of choose to do this at a better time. Now the next manager has to play Keegan/Alladyce's team not their own.

Terry McDermott has the knowledge of the game. Wise was nothing but a thug.

EDIT: taking it your from sunderland...where bouts in it?


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Well i hope you are right and Sherry McDermott gets it. If they can keep him sober enough,maybe he can pick a starting XI


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well mock all you want...but when derby day comes we'll see whats what. 

I'd love it if Barton plays LOVE IT!!! and brakes diouf's leg.

When you do that with people like what you said about Terry and when you do things like that about a man like Terry Mcderomyt, I'm... I... I've kept really quiet but I'll tell you something you went down in my estimation when you said that. We have not resorted to that. But I'll tell ya, you can tell him now, I'll be watching it we're still fighting for this title and we will go to Sunderland and get something and... and... I'll tell ya... honestly... I will luv it if we got him. Luv it :side:


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

totti10 said:


> Well mock all you want...but when derby day comes we'll see whats what.
> 
> I'd love it if Barton plays LOVE IT!!! and brakes diouf's leg


LOL @ your bitterness at taking a little bit of stick. I hope Barton dies a slow and painful death and then sucks eternal cock in hell,but not until after he plays at the Stadium of Light and gets the shit booed out of him


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Barton couldn't give a fuck about the boos. Hes scum he knows it and so do the thousands of screaming Bartonites.

You going to it?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

John Gregory? You can't be serious.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

totti10 said:


> Barton couldn't give a fuck about the boos. Hes scum he knows it and so do the thousands of screaming Bartonites.
> 
> You going to it?



I'm a Season Ticket holder,so i'll be at the home game. I'll never be able to get a ticket for the away game.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

TBH Barton right now could find Bin Laden, cure the common cold, and kill Richard Scudamore in cold blood, and he;d still be booed in every ground he steps in.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Jamie Carragher...



> “It would be more of an achievement as manager because it would come about through my decisions,” says Carragher in his first book, Carra My Autobiography. “It’s like the ultimate football man’s dream to be better than Ferguson because he is the master. I just hope he hangs around long enough to wait for me. I’ve got more respect for Ferguson than anyone else in the game. He’s like a Scouser, really. He’s funny, doesn’t mind telling people to f*** off, and he even votes Labour. I love him.”
> 
> I was an Everton fanatic right through my childhood and teens,” he said. “Everton controlled my life and dominated my thoughts 24/7. I went to the away games, followed them across Europe and in the mid-80s went to Wembley so often it began to feel like Alton Towers. When I talk about that Everton team I still say ‘we’. Even when I was playing for Liverpool reserves I’d want Everton’s first team to win the derby every time.”
> 
> “I couldn’t take it,” he said. “People who I thought loved me, were getting off on my misery so I turned around and walked out. They hadn’t done anything wrong. They were just being themselves and they’re still my mates. But it was over. When I walked out of that pub I turned my back on Everton for good.”


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That Keegan-esque post was pure brilliance.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

-Destiny- said:


> Jamie Carragher...
> 
> “It would be more of an achievement as manager because it would come about through my decisions,” says Carragher in his first book, Carra My Autobiography. “It’s like the ultimate football man’s dream to be better than Ferguson because he is the master. I just hope he hangs around long enough to wait for me. I’ve got more respect for Ferguson than anyone else in the game. He’s like a Scouser, really. He’s funny, doesn’t mind telling people to f*** off, and he even votes Labour. I love him.”
> 
> ...


Wow, the Liverpool legend respects Ferguson and was an Everton fan?

Thats a turn up for the books
Sounds like good read.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought everyone knew he was a die hard Evertonian in his youth.

Good to read the Fergie stuff.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

I did not know that
Carra, I think Owen was....is there anymore?

I dunno how scousers would react to Fergie being said to be 'like a scouser' tho lol
Sounds like a very respectful man, much like many players of the 90's
unlike the young players of today


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

McManaman was a blue as well I think. Not that people care about him or anything.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Steve McManaman.....Real Madrid Star and (technically) the most successful English player abroad ever!
AND SETANTA SPORTS ACE PUNDIT

I Call Blasphemy.

EDIT: Yeah, no one really does care.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Wasn't Fowler a blue nose,too?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm surprised that Keegan quit so early. 

Must of really been pissed with the team's management, eh?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I'm surprised that Keegan quit so early.
> 
> Must of really been pissed with the team's management, eh?


The team management is up to him, its the constant overbearing of Wise and other such personel in the Transfer Market and other such stuff which is probably annoying him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Is the news not that he has been sacked?


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

On another note, Xisco, does anyone know how good he is, will he do well for Newcastle

And for lower league fans, how good is Julian Gray atm, i do rate him but last time i saw him he was playing for Birmingham. Will he add to our squad?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

By team management, I meant Mike Ashley. Who is this Wise fellow?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I think Mike Ashleys still hungover from that pint he downed on Saturday.




NCIH said:


> By team management, I meant Mike Ashley. Who is this Wise fellow?


Dennis Wise - Cheslea Legend. Brought in last year from Leeds manager to be Newcastles transfer guy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Allardyce lasted 8 months, and now Keegan has lasted the same. Should be interesting to see now, who Mike Ashley tries to get as his new manager.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Who told Newcastle fans that they have some god given right to be a top 4 club? They had one or two seasons in the Champions League which they sucked hard at.

I don't know what "Glory Days" Geordies are on about, but since the Premier League started I think they've had two top 2 finishes, two top 3 finishes and on top 4 finish.

What the fuck are they on?

They're at best, a top 10 club, if you take average of all their finishes in Premier League seasons.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Sixth actually.

Glory days they were, and for every other team in England bar four they would've been aswell.

But this is just madness right now. Complete shock.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Was wondering when you'd show up,Heat. I'm laughing hard at Newcastle today


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Austin_Aries_450 said:


> On another note, Xisco, does anyone know how good he is, will he do well for Newcastle
> 
> And for lower league fans, how good is Julian Gray atm, i do rate him but last time i saw him he was playing for Birmingham. Will he add to our squad?


He was good during his Palace days years ago. Now though he's just a fat waste of space. Not good enough for the Prem.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

-Destiny- said:


> He was good during his Palace days years ago. Now though he's just a fat waste of space. Not good enough for the Prem.


Cheers, Destiny. not as if we need him, just see what Hogdson can get out of him

Sky Sports News: The new owner wants to buy cristiano ronaldo, cesc fabregas and fernando torres for manchester city :|

well hes ambitious i give him that. lol


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

The guy on setana sports news brought up a good and valued point IMO. its not who we get, its who will wanna come. For me its all learning towards Wise coming in. Well 1 guy sent a message saying boycott the matches and don't buy anything from sportsdirect. I part agree but trash the shitty shop let him see we mean buisness and that HE IS NOT WELCOME HERE!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

All us Sunderland fans buy fuck all from that shop anyways cos the money goes toward the dirty bastards up the road.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

CM_Jobber said:


> Was wondering when you'd show up,Heat. I'm laughing hard at Newcastle today


Good to see Sunderland's obsession with us continues .

Mike Ashley better know what he is doing with this or the crowd is going to turn on him FAST.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

MagsFan said:


> Good to see Sunderland's obsession with us continues .
> 
> *Mike Ashley better know what he is doing with this or the crowd is going to turn on him FAST.*


I think that boat has already sailed. Never liked him from day one. If he has infact chased Keegan there is nothing he can do to win over any geordie.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

MagsFan said:


> Good to see Sunderland's obsession with us continues .
> 
> *Mike Ashley better know what he is doing *with this or the crowd is going to turn on him FAST.


Funniest comment *EVER* posted on this forum.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope Ashley sits in the crowd on Saturday and the geordies give him a reet good kicking


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Was there any need to double post there seriously?

Anyway, not really surprised what i seen happen to Kevin Keegan. Since the day Dennis Wise came in it was obvious, it says on Sky Sports he got sacked? I would go for he walked but thats me!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

CM_Jobber said:


> Funniest comment *EVER* posted on this forum.


He is a BILLIONAIRE, he must have some brain cells.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Was there any need to double post there seriously?
> 
> Anyway, not really surprised what i seen happen to Kevin Keegan. Since the day Dennis Wise came in it was obvious, it says on Sky Sports he got sacked? I would go for he walked but thats me!


No one has confirmed this as of yet. Could still be manager all we know. Mike Ashley is being a **** and won't just come out and either end all speculation or just say hes gone.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Will someone throw up a World Cup qualifying thread since all of next week will be the Home Nations and JIMMY F'N BULLARD!!!!!

Sidenote: Is poker a sport? I was thinking of making a poker thread, and maybe organise a real money tourney/league with members here.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

'If Keegan goes the fans go to'

Morons.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like all reports were false and Keegan is staying. Personally I believe he got sack or walked then Mike Ashley begged him to stay. Not a chance does it take nearly 9hours to say hes not going anywhere. Its ridiculas and just plain embarassing to any geordie. Mike you have brung nothing but shame here so piss off. Dougie put it best on BBC North East news.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The Man City news sickens me. Wanting all the other big Premier League teams best players. 

I hope none of them budge. 

If he even think of selling Torres, blood will be spilled.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, exactly.

He probably got sacked/left, Newcastle saw the protests and tried to convince him to stay, probably trying to assure him a good future for himself and Newcastle.

If it was any club, he would have gone, but this will REALLY hurt the Toon and Ashley knows it. He is not going to get his money back by pissing off 50,000+ Geordies.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, I know its shit at Liverpool atm but I really feel for these Newcastle fans, their club is literally in turmoil.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Wow, I know its shit at Liverpool atm but I really feel for these Newcastle fans, their club is literally in turmoil.


Newcastle have been in turmoil for a little while now but it seems to just be getting worse and worse as time goes on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth be told, Newcastle has been in turmoil since Kev left the first time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> The Man City news sickens me. Wanting all the other big Premier League teams best players.
> 
> I hope none of them budge.
> 
> If he even think of selling Torres, blood will be spilled.


Seriously. Chelsea-lite. They can eff off.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair, it looks Chelsea could turn into Citeh-lite.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I bet this ends with the EPL getting the 5th spot turned into a CL qualifying spot.

For Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City are twice as rich at least.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I really hope that group that was trying to buy Liverpool decides to buy Arsenal instead.

We need an Arab owner....:side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NCIH said:


> I really hope that group that was trying to buy Liverpool decides to buy Arsenal instead.
> 
> We need an Arab owner....:side:


why not like Arsene will spend the money they give him :no:


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Citeh wont get any of the prems top players, i reckon theyll take europes top talents (ramos, schneider, ibrahimovic, messi etc) with maybe signing some talent from other prem teams (bale, pedersen, young, lennon)

hes ambitious, but not realistic..

IF he manages to get a torres, ronaldo, id be shocked and worried because it could mean they could buy anyone


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's only a matter of time before Platini or whoever the UEFA President is (at the time), really starts the campaigning for a wage/transfer limit.

Too many clubs are bleeding money, and it'll only get worse over the years.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH said:


> It's only a matter of time before Platini or whoever the UEFA President is (at the time), really starts the campaigning for a wage/transfer limit.
> 
> Too many clubs are bleeding money, and it'll only get worse over the years.


Yes, please. 

Arsenal would walk the league. 

I hope Uefa push through this debt policy, and implement a wage cap. Seeing as we are the only team in the top 4 that don't operate at a loss each year, we have no reason to fear any such policy, and to no surprise Wenger is in favour of such a policy.

Some order needs to be restored.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Wage caps are for Americans. Keep that out of our sport. :side:


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

I would prefer that there is a wage cap put into place at some point, but only if you see Man City, Chelsea, and the likes continuously splurging money (or other teams if they get bought by a rich backer), and if teams are operating on a loss like Man U (and Liverpool too, right?). The cap doesn't need to be a strict as it is here in America, but something will need to be installed from infinite spending and such.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^I'd like to see a cap on wages. £120,000 a week is pure madness


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Robinho is on £160,000 a week now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> Robinho is on £160,000 a week now.


I just hope he realises that he's at Manchester City and not Chelsea. It can get quite confusing when you don't speak English



Total-KO said:


> Sidenote: Is poker a sport? I was thinking of making a poker thread, and maybe organise a real money tourney/league with members here.


I like that idea, and yeah poker is a sport, a mighty fine one too may i add


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

Manchester City plan to make the biggest transfer raid in football history but it will not be easy for them because the bigger clubs like Liverpool, Manchester United and Aresnal will not sell there best players and will resist any big offers. Manchester United did it this summer from Real Madrid and will reject this so called £134 million offer. Man City will buy big stars but outside of the league but do they want to join them because Man city at the moment it s step down but money does talk so who knows. I do see Kaka, Trezeguet and players from italy and spain joining them but not many from the English Prem. As a Man Utd I am not worried about them one bit let them do wha they want and I think Sir Alex will relish the challenge.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Cesc Fabregas isnt to impressed with Robinho 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1639197.ece



> *CESC FABREGAS has slammed the way Robinho engineered his exit from Real Madrid.*
> 
> The La Liga champions lost their opening game of the season to Deportivo La Coruna and Arsenal's Spanish ace reckons Bernd Schuster's team were distracted by the transfer saga.
> 
> ...


LOL Man City throw all the money in the world around, you aint getting this boy.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Newcastle have been in turmoil for a little while now but it seems to just be getting worse and worse as time goes on.


Although results havn't been great or even good for that matter since Keegan returned and up until a day ago the club in general were alot more settled in my opinion.



Role Model said:


> Truth be told, Newcastle has been in turmoil since Kev left the first time.


Nah, things went shit after he left for about two years but Robson really brought the club some great times. Since then though... :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Cesc Fabregas isnt to impressed with Robinho
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1639197.ece
> 
> ...


Agreed, as we all know, the only place he'll be heading is Barca.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Heat said:


> Nah, things went shit after he left for about two years but Robson really brought the club some great times. Since then though... :no:


Yeah Robson really turned newcastle around turned them into a UEFA Cup/Champions league side after he left it just seemed to go downhill for them :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

bakary sagna - best rb in the EPL.

dont hate.


----------



## The Omen (Mar 30, 2005)

It Doesn't matter how much money Man City spend on the best players it takes a great manager to turn 11 individuals into a team and i don't see Mark Hughes as the guy who's going to do it....Man City will probably end up like Real Madrid a couple of years ago buying every big name player they can get their hands on and stil not winning anything..
As For Newcastle what the hell is going on there is King Kev going to stay or have all the problems with Mike Ashley finally pushed him out the door?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reports are saying that Ashley tried to sell Owen, and that's what sent Kev over the edge.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> bakary sagna - best rb in the EPL.
> 
> dont hate.


*Bacary

Agreed, until Bosingwa proves himself, bit of a pointless post though?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Agreed, as we all know, the only place he'll be heading is Barca.


They can have him in 10 years. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

But Guardiola may not be there then. 

Give it 2 seasons, then Fab will be there


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> But Guardiola may not be there then.
> 
> Give it 2 seasons, then Fab will be there


Barcelona havent got the money needed to buy Fabregas any time soon.


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Reports are saying that Ashley tried to sell Owen, and that's what sent Kev over the edge.


Just proves once more, that Ashley is just trying to make money out of the club. You don't sell a player who scores one goal every other game for performance reasons.

Just what first team was Mike Ashley expecting? He doesn't want a player he's paying to play on the pitch (Barton) and he doesn't want a player who can actually play! (Owen)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Barcelona havent got the money needed to buy Fabregas any time soon.


If Barca offer enough, and he wants to go, they'll get him. The great Wenger wouldn't want to stand in his way either.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sky Sports News: Alan Curbishley has resigned as West Ham boss...Apparantly his 'reputation has been tarnished' by the fact the board were selling all his players.

Feel bad for him to be honest, he was doing a good job.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Seconded, he was doing fine, board were expecting waay too much of him tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The guy's a fucking moaner, never happy.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

^Agreed. Everytime I hear him talk he's moaning about something.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe because the board are utter fucking morons and they appointed someone to buy and sell players? They sold his two top defenders, they had to release Freddie and rumours are, Ashton is going to be going in the next year.

Would you be happy?

He is lucky to get out of there while he can. It's a shame too because the club has always been so quiet and largely free of trouble, whilst the football, at times, has been the best played in the Premiership.

A real shame.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

The board sold about 8-9 of his squad (all be it west hams loss was fulhams gain) and who did they get, A keeper that I know is rubbish is Lastukva, two loan signings, although Di Michele should do well, and Appiah, its an OK return, but West Ham were wanting AJ, Bent, Shorey and so on, it isnt good enough.

Who do people reckon will take the hot seat? 
My Hammers mates are convinced its Bilic
I reckon theyre delusional lol
Pearce, Allardyce, O'Leary seem more realistic IMO


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

If they get Billic, England will have a huge advantage next week.


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

I am fucking pissed. Curblishley turned this team around after the clusterfuck that Pardew created. He helped save us from relegation, took us to midtable last year, and has, sorry, had, a promising team for this season.

I can understand why he was pissed though. The board sold Anton and McCartney, and then never got anyone else to replace either. Ferreria was rumored to be looked at, and they clearly should've taken that up, as now, our D is paper thin, seeing as Spector and Gabbidon are out. They cut Freddie, and like DC said, Ashton may be leaving the club soon.

We get Tevez and Masch, never use them, and then lose 'em. We lose our captain in Reo-Coker, buy a bunch of injury prone guys, and still finish 10th. Now, when we actually have a chance for a promising season, we shoot ourselves in the foot.

Yepp, I love being a West Ham fan :no:


----------



## The Pub Landlord (May 3, 2008)

He jumped before he was pushed!

You can tell that the board were trying to get rid of him as they accepted his resignation immediately so that they have saved more money by not paying him off. The stupid thing is we have made our best start to the season in so many years despite losing a few regular squad players in the summer and not replacing them and the transfer window has just shut so the new manager now has to work with this bunch of players until January (if he lasts that long) and cannot buy/sell anyone.


----------



## The Omen (Mar 30, 2005)

can't really say iam all that suprised as there was a lot of talk about him going at the weekend if they hadn't beaten Blackburn....
Iam sure though that somebody with the manigirial talent that Curbishley has he won't be out of work for too long..


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

This is true, but if the squad stays fit, they can do well. Despite the D being paper thin right now, we still have quality with Upson and Neill, along with Green in goal. Ashton's played solid throughout preseason and up until he pulled a muscle in his leg against Wigan; once he gets fully recovered, I expect him to be netting goals again. Same with Bellamy; when he _finally_ gets fully fit, I think he and Ashton will make a great pair.

So in other words, we stay fairly fit, and we can still get points. Oh, wait, this is West Ham I'm talking about... shit .


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> *Bacary
> 
> Agreed, until Bosingwa proves himself, bit of a pointless post though?


I couldn't remember if it was a 'C' or a 'K'. It was late.

As for the post itself...all Ben's fault.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You were right, he was the one to make a fuss.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm glad Curbishley has resigned. He deserves to be at a club that appreciates him.

West Ham fans should realise that keeping them up when it looked as though they were down and then guiding them to a top 10 finish with an injury hit squad is succesful. 

But West Ham fans are a bunch of morons. I pretty much learnt that during there Championship years.

--

Anyway I thought I'd share this video with all of you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxdZGY5btgQ

Shows how quickly you can go from high to low in football lol.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

^ Despite being a hammer, i agree with Destiny. There are SOME morons at West Ham and they always whinge at the manager, because they are naturally always right. Don't blame the fans though, its not pressure from them its the pressure from the board that has caused him to leave, Nani made those loan signings, absolutely no doubt.

Bilic plz, or Mancini. Dom't flame for Mancini, as he is a friend of Nani.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Bilic would be a good appointment. I'd laugh if you made a cheeky offer for Paul Ince tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Roberto Mancini wouldn't be a bad one, he lacks tactical brilliance, but he's a friendly sort of manager and quite well respected. And after managing names like Zlatan Ibrahimovic and Marco Materazzi , I don't think he's going to have much problem with dealing with ego. The big name signing would get a few fans interested too, and I think quite a few of them were looking down a bit on Curbishley. One good move can heal alot of wounds in football, but the West Ham job doesn't exactly look like an attractive one at the moment. 

Slaven Bilic I'm sure would be excellent, but I think he's quite fond of his Croatia post, and will stick with it for now.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Money will be a big factor with Bilic I feel. Apparently we can double what he gets from Croatia, but with our money problems..


----------



## Total-KO (Jul 26, 2006)

I think now will come the days when Chairmen and the Board will have ever greater pressure as bosses look to be leaving when shit don't go their way.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

From the Sun










The article.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1641272.ece

Your gonna have to add a fair few more pennies to that 60 million my Arab friend.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Man City formation next season...................1-1-8


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm liking their idea of defensive emphasis.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Linked with a million forwards and not a single defender. Maybe he thinks their current defence is fine!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CM_Jobber said:


> Linked with a million forwards and not a single defender. Maybe he thinks their current defence is fine!


But with a strike force like that who needs a good defence :side:


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Well,they can give us 20million for Daryll Murphy if they want. He makes a great bench warmer


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

They can have Eboue, i'll pay them.


----------



## The_Showstopper (May 21, 2004)

Haven't posted around this place for donkey's years, but hey it's always good to drop by!

A lot has happened since I last posted, and obviously the Manchester City story is the biggest one of the whole year. Let it be known though that even though they have purchased Robinho, a phenomenal talent, there is no 'I' in 'Team' and one person won't make a team. True, much of United's season last year was down to Ronaldo, however, it was the whole team that plucked in and got the results when it mattered. Therefore to judge City now would be fatal and they do need to be given until Christmas to see what they can deliver in terms of results.

The folly of the January transfer window will give us a better indication of the new owner's ambitions and their ability to attract top class footballers. Nevertheless with all the hype, I believe anything but a top six finish this year would be poor and even though we do have a whole season to go, Rome wasn't built in a day. City's time will come very soon and when it does, it's gonna be frightening for everyone else in Europe let alone the Premiership.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

They're not going to get the players they think they are. Fabregas, Torres, Messi & Ronaldo won't go to City in a million years. Kaka might want to go for the money, but i doubt it. They might like to think so, but the bottom line is that a hungry and ambitious world class player won't go to City when they can play in the Champions League with clubs like Barcelona, Liverpool, Man Utd or even Arsenal. You'll get the money grabbers who couldn't care less about Man City going for an easy ride


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Man City will have to rely on alot of players selling their souls for the money, because at the moment they're not Champions League quality, and it's going to take some quality additions to make sure they are, and therefore a better looking outfit for the best players. 

It's great having money, but you have to get to the right places first, ask QPR.


----------



## The_Showstopper (May 21, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> They're not going to get the players they think they are. Fabregas, Torres, Messi & Ronaldo won't go to City in a million years. Kaka might want to go for the money, but i doubt it. They might like to think so, but the bottom line is that a hungry and ambitious world class player won't go to City when they can play in the Champions League with clubs like Barcelona, Liverpool, Man Utd or even Arsenal. You'll get the money grabbers who couldn't care less about Man City going for an easy ride


Money talks I'm afraid, players are hungry for cash and they will play _anywhere_.

Ronaldo is a very long shot, same with Fabregas. I can see Torres leaving Liverpool as I reckon there will be more turmoil at the club with their owners. I can see Messi joining. It's very easy to say that they definitely won't join, but then again Robinho would have been in the 'can't see him joining' bracket as well and look what's happened.

As for players wanting to join the other clubs because they are in the Champions League, well at the rate we're going, City will be in the Champions League if not next season then in 2010. Robinho and presumably the whole host of other big names that will join in January/next Summer will not settle for Uefa Cup for the whole of their tenure.



KME said:


> Man City will have to rely on alot of players selling their souls for the money, because at the moment they're not Champions League quality, and it's going to take some quality additions to make sure they are, and therefore a better looking outfit for the best players.
> 
> It's great having money, but you have to get to the right places first, ask QPR.


Well that's correct, but then again QPR haven't spent any of their money! I'd understand if they'd have bought a few players worth millions of pounds and taken the Championship by storm but the truth of the matter is they appointed an average - at best - manager and have 'strengthened' their squad with a striker who I believe came from the ranks of Real Madrid. I've got a friend who supports QPR and whilst he is quietly optimistic about the future, they need to start spending in order to get back to the top tier because they somehow need to get the results. 3-0 hammering away to Sheffield United is not good enough.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

My Tattoo owns Robinho


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The_Showstopper said:


> Well that's correct, but then again QPR haven't spent any of their money! I'd understand if they'd have bought a few players worth millions of pounds and taken the Championship by storm but the truth of the matter is they appointed an average - at best - manager and have 'strengthened' their squad with a striker who I believe came from the ranks of Real Madrid. I've got a friend who supports QPR and whilst he is quietly optimistic about the future, they need to start spending in order to get back to the top tier because they somehow need to get the results. 3-0 hammering away to Sheffield United is not good enough.


They can't spend it because of who they are, what star is going to spend time in the Championship? Not too many I wouldn't think. Parejo is a decent looking signing, showing the obvious links they have to bigger clubs like Real, but it's hard for them to find players above Championship quality, who want to come. That's City on a much smaller scale. City will get the money hungry ones, but until they can get into the Champions League, the really top stars (you'd think) would shake their head at the thought of heading to Man City. There will be exceptions of course, like Robinho, but for the most part I still think City will struggle to attract all the big names. Alot of guys have a dream these days, City offered more for Berbatov, but had his heart set on United, and money couldn't change his mind. 

I'm scared of City, with their money, just don't think the whole league is going to change in one season, it'll be a slowish process over the course of a few seasons. 

The Chelsea Hostile Takeover of the league was certainly helped by the fact they were in the Champions League. Don't think the likes of Crespo, Carvalho, Drogba and the like would have left their clubs to go to a Chelsea in the UEFA Cup (Drogba and Carvalho had been in Uefa Cup Finals, Carvalho in the Champions League Final too). So I don't think that's quite the right comparison to make when talking about City's influx of cash.


----------



## The Omen (Mar 30, 2005)

Being in the Champions League and having an endless supply of money to buy players is still no guarantee of success just ask Real Madrid when they were buying all the best players in the world every year and Chelsea who despite coming close to winnings the Champions league on three different occasions still haven't managed to clinch it yet..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Omen said:


> Being in the Champions League and having an endless supply of money to buy players is still no guarantee of success just ask Real Madrid when they were buying all the best players in the world every year and Chelsea who despite coming close to winnings the Champions league on three different occasions still haven't managed to clinch it yet..


really good point. City have a lot of money and are able to probably buy the world's best talents but even with all the talent in the world there is no guaranteed success. you need to be able to work as a team as well sure having good players will help become a good team but if that team cannot work together then they will get no where.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The_Showstopper said:


> Money talks I'm afraid, players are hungry for cash and they will play _anywhere_.
> 
> Ronaldo is a very long shot, same with Fabregas. I can see Torres leaving Liverpool as I reckon there will be more turmoil at the club with their owners. I can see Messi joining. It's very easy to say that they definitely won't join, but then again Robinho would have been in the 'can't see him joining' bracket as well and look what's happened.
> 
> As for players wanting to join the other clubs because they are in the Champions League, well at the rate we're going, City will be in the Champions League if not next season then in 2010. Robinho and presumably the whole host of other big names that will join in January/next Summer will not settle for Uefa Cup for the whole of their tenure.


This is the thing that bugs me so much, City fans getting carried away with one signing, a player who 24 hours earlier demanded to go to Chelsea, but instead wanted the money. When it comes down to it, Man City aren't a big club at the end of the day. When was the last time they actually won something? Top players will see that and won't see City as a great prospect. It's all good saying City will be in the Champions League in 2010, but there's no guarantees at all. Look what happened to West Ham when they signed Tevez & Mascherano. The top four are still a long way ahead of City, and one money grabber won't change that. A team full of ego's isn't going to get City there


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well Mark Hughes will do well not to have a repeat of the Tevez/Masch saga at West Ham, I just dont see how Robinho will be happy if they aren't regularly winning and getting in the top 4. Which I dont think they will this or next season if they dont mould their team properly.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Didn't see the earlier point about Torres leaving us, so I'll adress it now. Whether our club is in crisis or not (and to a degree it is), Torres is still happy here and it'd come down to him whether he'd leave or not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And he'd clearly not want to leave, it's not even worth discussing really.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't care how much money Man City have TBH i still don't think they will ever come near winning the Champions League or being one of the biggest sides in the world.

Chelsea have had a easier chance i think to attract players to there club with not only the money but the fact that they are based in London. Not offense to people from Manchester etc but from what you hear, big time players wouldn't really want to move to that part of England.

Also, i think Chelsea have always been a bigger side than Man City. And even if big players do go to Man City, there will still be teams such as Chelsea, Real Madrid, Barcelona, Man Utd and many others who can attract top players much easier IMO due to who they are.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I agree with that to an extent. 

Until you said big players don't want to move to that part of England. Countless big players have moved to Old Trafford.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If City offer them enough money, the players will come.

Have we not learnt anything over the last transfer window?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Depends on the greed of the player and thew willingness of the club. They'll get some big signings, but they won't just obtain whoever they please. 

Chelsea offered huge money for Torres, and Real offered huge money for Ronaldo. Both deals resulted in nothing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm not saying that they will get whoever they want, but they will be able to attract enough good players to be a force and establish themselves as threats.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

King Kev's gone again. 

Officialy this time. 

Riots in the streets? I expect so.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

KME said:


> King Kev's gone again.
> 
> Officialy this time.
> 
> Riots in the streets? I expect so.


Yep, i'm on my way out with a pitchfork right now.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well from my sources Keegan gave Mike Ashley a ultimatum. Telling him he wants Wise out and to be given more power. So Ashley's made his bed now its time for the fat **** to sleep in it.

I'm gutted by this...I hope the rumours are true and the players go on strike over this. A person can't be treated like this. Its kinda odd the Keegan of old would have walked much earlier so somethings not right behind the scenes. I hope to fucking god that Ashley turns up at a home game standing near the fans....I fancy myself against his bodyguard. This is gonna hurt the club more than anything but Mike Ashley will lose a heavy bit in the pocket...obviously he doesn't know just how much King Kev means to us.


SHEARER I LOVE YOU....PLEASE DON'T GET INVOLVED. Unless your critizing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ashley better wear some body armor out in public.

There are going to be MAJOR revolts over this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Think Ashley's made a cock up here, fans are really furious an devastated. Ashley's knowledge of the club doesn't seem deep. Keegan is worshipped by the Geordies. 

Dennis Wise and his wobbly eyes, why is this guy so important all of a sudden? Wasn't it his brilliant transfer abillity that led to Newcastle missing out on Pablo Aimar, when they thought he was all but signed? If he is the reason for Keegan leaving. Newcastle have made another calamity.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao at the women on Sky Sports right now.

A police car is driving past and the women says "thats come to take Ashley away", theirs gonna be riots!!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What a stupid time for a manager to leave a club. Anyway...



> Lucas Neill's lucky escape after breaking Jamie Carragher's leg
> 
> By Jamie Carragher 4/09/2008
> Lucas Neill
> ...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Lucas Neill has probably deserved a pasting at some point. 

It didn't happen though so not sure why it's important. Long time ago too, Carragher's grown up alot since the days under Houllier. 

I'm sure it will be regarded as callaous, like his 50-50 challenge with Rigobert Song in training, which is now laughably being compared to Roy Keane and Alf Inge Haaland's incident.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carra, what a man.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

-Destiny- said:


> What a stupid time for a manager to leave a club. Anyway...


How is it stupid? It's an international break.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I only posted it because some lads on another forum reckon he could be disciplined.

Why is it stupid? Because it's right at the beginning of the season and just a day or two after the transfer window. I'm not going to explain why those two reasons are important as if you don't know the answer then you aren't worthy of an explanation.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah right, I get where you're coming from now. 

What must the new players Xisco and Gonzalez think? They won't know what the hell is going on :no:.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

They thought Wise was their manager.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Well by the looks of it he is.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao.

Poor King Kev.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dear God, crazy eyes Dennis Wise? We are in BIG trouble.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it's the other way round; he's in big trouble.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wise took SUPER MILLWALL to the cup final, have faith.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

We would have faith, well maybe, if he hadn't got one of the cities biggest legends ever to leave the club.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Keegan isn't even a good manager. I know he's a local hero or whatever but he shouldn't have been appointed in the first place. Although as I have said sacking him at this point is stupid.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Di Canio and Gianfranco Zola for West Ham Manager? No thanks plz. Donadoni, considering he is on the shortlist.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Appointing Keegan in the first place was a stupid idea. Alot of people were against Ashley at this point so he thought he'd bring in Keegan to suck up and sweeting up the faithful...we all knew that it would end in tears. I thought Keegan would of walked when Wise brung in that coach guy without Keegan knowing about or who he was.

I want this all to just be sept under the rug.... for what is best for the club but I just can't do that after what has happened and the fact that Ashley, Molsey and Wisey. Who are they? 1 owns a shop, 1 is the shop owners golfing buddy, the other is a thug who thinks he was good at football. Ashley is not welcome back up here!!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There have been some weird suggestions for the West Ham post. Gianluca Vialli, Gianfranco Zola, Paolo Di Canio, Tony Adams, Glenn Hoddle, Gerard Houllier, Stuart Pearce and even Gianluca Nani himself. 


Thankfully for West Ham Pearce ruled himself out, bit unfortunate though that Harry Redknapp and Slaven Bilic did too. Out of the current choices, you'd have to say Roberto Donadoni or Roberto Mancini would be the best choices. Although I don't rate Mancini tactically, and Donadoni made a royal mess of the Italian team at Euro 2008. 

No idea about the Newcastle job, probably a foreign coach bearing in mind Mike Ashley apparently tried to force a foreign way of doing things onto Kevin Keegan. Or a minion like Dennis Wise, who Ashley can control, like Abramovich wanted to do with Avram Grant, to no great effect.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Alan Irvine used to be youth team manager at Newcastle. They daren't, dare they?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> Alan Irvine used to be youth team manager at Newcastle. They daren't, dare they?


I bloody well hope not, although he is clearly is the next David Moyes. North End have a real chance this year of sneaking up if they keep playing the way they are

Anybody who takes the West Ham job, in fact, the Newcastle one too will have to either be a yes man who will do whatever the board want and have no choice but to accept that they don't have a say in transfers, which would seem to rule out a good manager going there. The only way they will get a good manager is if that choice tells the chairman that if they seriously want him, they have to remove the Director of Football and whoever else they have alongside him


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, whilst not not wanting to get carried away some of the football we've been playing has encouraging. With a completed stadium, a good manager & a big screen just inserted I can't think of a more suitable time for us to get promoted. 

Although we will most likely lose in the playoffs if we do make it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That story of Carra's sound like a right load of BS. If it is true however, he needs new friends.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd find it hard to believe, Carra is quite the dirty **** at times, but I don't think he'd ever want his mates to mug another footballer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's straight from his book, I believe, unless he's lieing in it, to look hard/an idiot. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Carragher is a very nice guy in real life I can safely say. I can't wait for his book, when's it out, or is it out? :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Straight from his book ay?

Well then. Watch out for Chav within Carra. :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Why dont these idiot footballers at least wait until they have retired from the game before releasing a book.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Because they can probably cash in more on it whilst there still playing


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CONTROVERSY = SALES in the modern world more often than not.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jamie :no:

Honestly, if you're writing a autobiography surely you should do so to enhance your image, not to tar yourself with claims of being a thug slash part time gangster.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

What a God:



> Sitting on the England coach as it prepared to drive us away from the World Cup in Germany, I received a text message.
> 
> "F*** it! It's only England". I'd just missed a penalty in the quarter-final shoot-out against Portugal. Around me were the tear-stained faces of under-performing superstars.
> 
> ...



WERE NOT ENGLISH WE ARE SCOUSE


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck reading all that, got bored after the first few PARAGRAPHS.









I got the gist of it though, and in many ways I agree, when Utd lose, it hurts so much more than an England lose.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't give a fuck when England lose, but when Liverpool do it hurts like mad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm annoyed for about 5 minutes after England, that's about it. I'm able to laugh about England failing, something I can't do with Utd (apart from SUPER Cup finals obv).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lmao.

I feel exactly the same. I used to hate it when England lost, but its almost expected these days.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im annoyed when England lose in major games. When Arsenal lose anything im pissed off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just think the majority of the countries expectations are laughable low these days when it comes to England, losing and being embarrassingly bad, just doesn't really have the impact it used to.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I just think the majority of the countries expectations are laughable low these days when it comes to England, losing and being embarrassingly bad, just doesn't really have the impact it used to.


Yeah its true because no one really sees England as a threat anymore.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Am I the only one excited for English football's future? With the exception of Arsenal and a few others, I think a mountain is being made out of a molehill when it comes to young english talent.

Aston Villa are a prime example of WHY we should be excited for the future.

My only concern is the sudden reliance on foreign managers, and the FA's dumb choices for managerial roles. There are plenty of good english managers in the premiership right now, and all of them are good already (Redknapp) or have future potential (Southgate).

Steve Mclaren was not a good choice for england manager. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg_xa-c9hHY

Tit.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal have plenty of English talent coming through the ranks, and have provided numerous clubs throughout the leagues with Arsenal trained English youngsters who were just not good enough to make the grade at Arsenal, prime example new Spurs man and Arsenal reject David Bentley. 

We have 1 English player picked for the latest squad (Walcott), and 3 Arsenal trained players (Bentley, Upson, Cole). 

Just check out the number of Arsenal youngsters playing in the various English youth teams.

England Under-16 - 6 players

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_national_under-16_football_team

England Under-17 - 9 players

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_national_under-17_football_team

England Under-18 - 3 players

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_national_under-18_football_team

England Under-19 - 2 players

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_national_under-19_football_team


So don't give me the bullshit about Arsenal not bringing English players through, we have as many as any other club and more in the younger age groups, we just don't play them if they are shit.

We also have 19 English players in our reserves.

So if people want to talk about a lack of English players at Arsenal, i wish they would actually get a clue about what they are talking about, because we are bringing through more English players to play for the International youth teams anyone, and if they are good enough they will play for Arsenal.

You play for Arsenal if your good enough, not because of your nationality.

Oh and England's future is Jack Wilshere.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Arsenal have plenty of English talent coming through the ranks, and have provided numerous clubs throughout the leagues with Arsenal trained English youngsters who were just not good enough to make the grade at Arsenal, prime example new Spurs man and Arsenal reject David Bentley.
> 
> Just check out the number of Arsenal youngsters playing in the various English youth teams.
> 
> ...


How many of them players will be internationals when they are offloaded to league one clubs?

How many of them will be sent on loan and never recalled? 

How many will end up in the first team?

You may bring them through, but you offload them if they dont meet expectations. They end up rotting in the lower leagues. How can you expect to find the Joe Coles, Gerrards and Rio's of the league when you dump them before they get a chance to play in the league?

Bently is one example, can you name any recent others?


Anyway, this argument is not about Arsenal. Its about England, and i'm excited for the future.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

booned said:


> How many of them players will be internationals when they are offloaded to league one clubs?
> 
> How many of them will be sent on loan and never recalled?
> 
> ...


Like i said if they are good enough they will get their chance, Ashley Cole was good enough and he got his chance. Their is this mentality from the media, from the likes of Trevor Brooking and you it seems that we should play these players based purely on the fact that they are English, thats bullshit. These players should play because they are good enough, not because they are English. No matter how many times you play the likes of Fatty Huddlestone he will always be an average at best fat spud player. 

Take Bentley, he had no patience to wait for a place in the side, and he was expecting to get in the squad ahead of the likes of Bergkamp, Ljungberg and Pires it was never going to happen. So we let him leave, plonked a nice sell on clause and the boys across the road gave us a nice sum this Summer for the average Beckham wannabe.

Cole, Upson, Pennant, Sidwell are 4 others playing in the Premiership that come to mind.

When its all said and done, its Arsenal's & Wenger's job to do whats best for Arsenal, not what's best for England, and playing average English players for the sake of it, isnt whats best for Arsenal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather have Bentley than Eboue.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'd rather have Bentley than Eboue.


And i'd rather have Nasri & Rosicky. 

If Bentley had shown a little character and patience, he would have been in the squad ahead of Eboue (a squad player), but instead Bentley like most young English players, is a whiney little bitch, so Wenger got rid.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

-TheEnigma- said:


> When its all said and done, its Arsenal's & Wenger's job to do whats best for Arsenal, not what's best for England, and playing average English players for the sake of it, isnt whats best for Arsenal.


Exactly.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

At the end of the day, if an English player is good enough, he will get a chance. It doesn't matter what nationality you are, you always have a chance if you are good enough


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Try telling that to Ashley Young.









Seriously, how can anyone take Capello seriously when he continues to snub him....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> If Bentley had shown a little character and patience, he would have been in the squad ahead of Eboue (a squad player), but instead Bentley like most young English players, is a whiney little bitch, so Wenger got rid.


Wenger treats Eboue like he's this indispensible right winger, when he's poo pretty much everywhere, even mediocre at his natural RB position were he'd barely get a game now with Sagna there anyway.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Try telling that to Ashley Young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i meant that you would break in to first teams at club level if you were good enough. International selection is a different kettle of fish. Why Beckham & Walcott are picked ahead of Young is a mystery to me, and by all accounts, Walcott will be starting tomoro!

I don't know what Young has to do either, he has been very consistent in different positions since joining Villa. Capello can offer all the excuses he likes, he can't justify picking people ahead of someone who deserves the place more in Ashley Young


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Try telling that to Ashley Young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres nothing wrong with Capello or Ashley Young the problem is that England always seem to choose names over talent. Ashley Young, Agbonlahor,SWP(talent wasted at Chelsea :no etc... but they choose to put players such as Jenas in the squad :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> different kettle of fish


Andy Harper's favourite line during his Fox Sports broadcasts of football. Gets annoying hearing it multiple times per show.

When was the date for Ronaldo's return again, I heard late September the other day?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Late September, early October. I expect to see him make the bench against Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah ok I'd hope he would be there, we always seem to struggle against Chelsea there as it is.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> theres nothing wrong with Capello or Ashley Young the problem is that England always seem to choose names over talent. Ashley Young, Agbonlahor,SWP(talent wasted at Chelsea :no etc... *but they choose to put players such as Jenas in the squad* :side:


Exactly. Without trying to be biased towards Stephen Warnock, i would love to know why he isn't chosen ahead of Wayne Bridge at left back. Fair play, Ashley Cole is the number one choice in that position, just as he is at Chelsea, ahead of Bridge. The guy doesn't play that often, whereas Warnock has been a regular at Blackburn and has been one of the most consistent players over the last 18 months. He's great at defending and going forward, so it escapes me how Capello can choose Bridge when he's not playing instead of Warnock. If Warnock was at a more high profile club, i think it would be obvious that he would be in the squad. Also, he got in when he was at Liverpool when he hardly played a game for them, that just proves the theory. One 10 minute appearance against Trinidad & Tobago doesn't help him at all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™, your signature is way over the limits, sort it out please.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Exactly. Without trying to be biased towards Stephen Warnock, i would love to know why he isn't chosen ahead of Wayne Bridge at left back. Fair play, Ashley Cole is the number one choice in that position, just as he is at Chelsea, ahead of Bridge. The guy doesn't play that often, whereas Warnock has been a regular at Blackburn and has been one of the most consistent players over the last 18 months. He's great at defending and going forward, so it escapes me how Capello can choose Bridge when he's not playing instead of Warnock. If Warnock was at a more high profile club, i think it would be obvious that he would be in the squad. Also, he got in when he was at Liverpool when he hardly played a game for them, that just proves the theory. One 10 minute appearance against Trinidad & Tobago doesn't help him at all



I was going to mention Bridge as well. i don't understand how he managed to get into the squad even though he barely plays for Chelsea. But I'm sure Steve Mclaren did the same when he was the England Manager. I could also use this same example for Carragher always being left out of the England squad even though he was giving 110% every single week for Liverpool but was always overlooked when it came to England even though he was playing better than players who were getting called up regularly such as wes brown.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Seen this and thought it was worth a laugh:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

And Robinho said, i thought you played in Red......


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

No football this week gave me nothing to watch


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thankfully it's back this weekend :hb

Man Utd vs Pool on @ 9:45pm this Sat, finally a clash between these two I'm around to watch, first time since Smudge's horrible injury in the FA Cup 05/06. I still cringe when I see it on the season review. *Shudders*


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually, it's a great timeslot too. No waking up at 4 on Monday morning to watch the game.

Should be a great game too!!


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Essien could be out for up to six months, and Gerrard's not gonna be back in time for Saturday.

Lovely.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Indeed brilliant news. Particularly as I don't rate Mikel.

The only shame of it is that I can see United running away with the league, unless of course they get distracted by the Club World Cup just as Milan did last season :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I rate Mikel. 

Gerrard is always quite poor against United these days, lost in the midfield battle, and iscolated if he plays just off Torres. 

And Milan didn't really get distracted, they didn't have a hope of the league anyway, they live for the CL.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think we'll see another drab affair like last year at Anfield, and the year before with United sneaking a 1-0 win. It won't be an attractive game at all to watch, but we might be in for a surprise


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ouch.

Tough break for Essien and Chelsea...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We still won't win at the Bridge, doesn't really mean much to me, and in the long run, I still can't see it doing much damage to Chelsea's challenge.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Berbatov will score this weekend. That is all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good to see you're not dead Alex.









You best start being active again.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Can't be bothered to be honest, might do now I'm at college which is ironic given that for the whole summer I have had nothing to do, yet never came on here, and now I've got stuff to do, I've come on here :woo:

2 posts in and I'm already spamming. I guess we still don't have an English Lad's thread?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Loving Rafa's hints at Gerrard and Torres playing on Saturday, WHATASHOCK.



> *FORMER Spurs ace Sergei Rebrov has sparked a race storm by warning Roman Pavlyuchenko to beware crime near White Hart Lane.
> *
> Rebrov, an £11million flop in 2000, warned new boy Pavlyuchenko: "I wouldn't go for a walk on my own around White Hart Lane.
> 
> ...


----------



## clarkey6 (Aug 19, 2007)

spurs will not finish inthe top 5, they've just lost their 2 tops strikers and have no real fire power. Man U will win the league with ease with liverpool runners up chelsea 3rd and arsenal and Man City battlind it out for the last champions league place. Stoke West Brom and Hull are going straight back down


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

I am suprised at those comments from Rebrov, but it just shows once again that there are still problems wth racism in Eastern Europe. I wouldn't be suprised if he was misquoted though as it seems a little odd for a footballer to come out with those comments.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

He's right though, Tottenham is a very HAIRY area


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It isn't that he's said Spurs is full of crime, it's that he's said it's full of "dark skinned people", as if that alone is what makes it a bad place. Racism basically, but bearing in mind countrys like Russia and Poland are quite notoriously racist, and Zenit St. Petersburg refuse to buy black players, it's not really a surprise.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah true say, and he can have no complaints of the criticism he gets if indeed he did say tha.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

KME said:


> It isn't that he's said Spurs is full of crime, it's that he's said it's full of "dark skinned people", as if that alone is what makes it a bad place. Racism basically, but bearing in mind countrys like Russia and Poland are quite notoriously racist, and *Zenit St. Petersburg refuse to buy black players, it's not really a surprise.*


I suppose that's similar to how Arsenal refuse to buy white players :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I suppose that's similar to how Arsenal refuse to buy *white* players


*ENGLISH

:side:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahem.

THEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Apart from him 

It's just the generalisation Arsenal have anyways, he's the only first teamer thats English in their squad that will actually get games.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Apart from him
> 
> It's just the generalisation Arsenal have anyways, he's the only first teamer thats English in their squad that will actually get games.


Good, i prefer my little Spaniards. :side:


Oh and Jack Wilshere will get games this season, mainly cup games but he is the only other one i can see getting Premiership game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gerrard and Torres both fit to play against us tomorrow, WHAT A SHOCK. :lmao

Chances are they won't be a 100%, so playing them maybe a rather foolish move from Rafa, but it's obvious he's desperate for them to play.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

As soon as I heard 2-3 weeks for both you just knew it was an over exaggeration.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Fernando Torres and Steven Gerrard have both been passed fit to face Manchester United at Anfield this weekend !!

wow, well this will make the game more exciting now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ Dont count on it, I expect another dud, but hopefully it wont.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

When are Ronaldo and Drogba due back?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo late September/early October. Drogba should play some part in the game tomorrow, I believe.

Sorry I was wrong about Ronaldo:


> Owen Hargreaves and Michael Carrick return to Manchester United’s squad for tomorrow’s clash with Liverpool – and *Cristiano Ronaldo is primed for a Champions League comeback against Villarreal at Old Trafford on Wednesday.
> *
> Alex Ferguson confirmed his entire first-team squad is now fit ahead of the Anfield trip but that Ronaldo would not travel as he completes his recovery from ankle surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Gerrard and Torres both fit to play against us tomorrow, WHAT A SHOCK. :lmao
> 
> Chances are they won't be a 100%, so playing them maybe a rather foolish move from Rafa, but it's obvious he's desperate for them to play.


50/50 chance of both of them playing yeah Rafa would love them to play but hes not stupid enough to let them played when their not 100%. But at the same time don't be suprised to see them in the line up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I marked hard when Man Utd vs Villarreal was chosen to be broadcasted in HD on ESPN this week..(or whenever the first fixture is). 

I'll piss myself if Altidore gets in the game, and scores. I swear. I will.

Gerrard and Torres are fit to play? They wont do anything. They're still hurt.


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not that surprised about Gerrard and Torres tbh, Benitez will need to take points off the top teams if he is to challenge for the title, so he needs his best two players even if it means rushing them back. I think Gerrard will get through the game fine, not sure about Torres though, as he relies quite heavily on pace and movement, and a dodgy hamstring or whatever it is might cause him problems. I would expect Gerrard to play with Torres on the bench, but I doubt Benitez will be wanting Robbie Keane to lead the line on his own at the moment.

I am quite shocked about Ronaldo coming back on Wednesday too, I thought he would be out for another few weeks. Looks like he will easily make the game against us then on the 21st. Damn. Oh well, I look forward to another battle between him and Ashley, unless Ronaldo pisses off to the left flank again. Should be interesting to see how Man United fit everyone in now, I am slightly worried at the possibility of playing against Rooney, Berbatov, Teves and Ronaldo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I marked hard when Man Utd vs Villarreal was chosen to be broadcasted in HD on ESPN this week..(or whenever the first fixture is).
> 
> I'll piss myself if Altidore gets in the game, and scores. I swear. I will.
> 
> Gerrard and Torres are fit to play? They wont do anything. They're still hurt.


They wouldn't play if they were hurt, we deliberately let Gerrard have his surgery when he did so he'd be back for this. Torres, probably kept back through the break to train hard and get back into shape. They may not be match fit, 100%, but if they play, they're fit. 

It's all mind games, United said last season that Van Der Sar and Ferdinand would miss the game against us. Both were fit, and predictably played well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The mind games are rather laughable, from all teams really, everyone sees through the shit now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> They wouldn't play if they were hurt, we deliberately let Gerrard have his surgery when he did so he'd be back for this. Torres, probably kept back through the break to train hard and get back into shape. They may not be match fit, 100%, but if they play, they're fit.
> 
> It's all mind games, United said last season that Van Der Sar and Ferdinand would miss the game against us. Both were fit, and predictably played well.


That's what I meant. Neither will be 100 percent for the match...


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

2-0 tomorrow, Berbatov and Vidic.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

One of three Scores IMO either:
Liverpool 0-0 Manchester United
Liverpool 0-1 Manchester United 
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United 

& Keep In Mind I'm a Liverpool Fan but we just don't seem to have much luck against Man U in the league


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

One of the 10 scores.

Liv 0-0 Man Utd
Liv 1-0 Man Utd
Liv 1-1 Man Utd
Liv 1-2 Man Utd
Liv 2-1 Man Utd
Liv 2-2 Man Utd
Liv 2-3 Man Utd
Liv 3-2 Man Utd
Liv 3-3 Man Utd
Liv 4-3 Man Utd

I expect 5-4 though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liverpool 12 - 15 Manchester United

:side:

Seriously, though...2-0 MU. Still.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

According to Sky Sports News, Kevin Keegan is meeting Mike Ashley in London. I wonder if he's going to be hired for a 3rd time as Newcastle Manager. Or their meeting is about something else.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

One possible score - 16-8

:side:

0-0, lets be opitimistic


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm glad Gerrard and Torres have been declared fit. 

I think it will be a draw, but we may sneak it.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Will be watching the Motherwell and Celtic game. Don't ask me why but i will. So i'm hoping for a 0-0 and a very boring game so i haven't missed much  or 1-1 because i predicted that .

Anyway. I think if anyone is going to win the match tommorow then without a doubt it will be Manchester United. Despite having Torres and Gerrard back they will still not help Liverpool beat Man Utd IMO.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Although I went for 1-0 I wouldn't be suprised if there is more goals than usual. I think it being so early in the season could infact help the game.

It better had be considering I've given up a night in the pub thus not to be hungover whilst watching it, along with City/Chelsea.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well if its true, and Ronaldo starts tomorrow, it'll be the perfect time to snap the arrogant twat in half.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo isn't even in the squad. 

I'm laughing at all the Liverpool fans who are convinced he's going to be involved tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Much like myself laughing at the amount spent on Berbs.

We'll see, its an even bet for tomorrow. I won't be watching the game however.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The amount spent on Berba is more reasonable than what was spent on Robbie Keane.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Both Amounts were Ridiculous IMO. If this was spain or france or somehwere they wouldn't of gone for more than 15 Million each


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

i hate this fixture-if man yoo win they are all smug, if the scousers win they celebrate like they won the league and if its a draw then all night they are down the pub bickering :side:

I think 1-0 man yoo but bear in my mind Liverpool havnt beaten them in ages, they are due to overturn them soon


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Due for a big win, and would be so sweet to get it against the Mancs.

Here's hoping.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Both Amounts were Ridiculous IMO. If this was spain or france or somehwere they wouldn't of gone for more than 15 Million each



That's completely right, but not surprising at all. There is so much money in the English Premier League that clubs can demand such high prices because they don't desperately need the money, and the other teams can afford it. It's the same in the Russian League with 'Danny' transferring from Dinamo to Zenit for something like €30M. Even in the Serie A which isn't as dominant a force as it once was, there's still money a plenty (nothing comparable to the Premier League of course) Amauri of Palermo transferred to Juventus for €18M and I rate him in the same bracket as Keane.

I think both Keane and Berbatov's prices were equally inflated, however Berbatov will prove to be a very useful addition to United whereas Keane won't have as good an impact at Liverpool. He's disrupted the 4-2-3-1 system which worked so well last season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Had a dream last night that we won 2-0 with Dimi scoring a free kick.

I'd take it.

Well that's some team Fergie has put out. Pretty much as attacking as it gets.

Gerrard and Torres on the bench, I wanted them to start.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's the team for Man U?

Liverpool team: The Reds XI in full is: Reina, Arbeloa, Aurelio, Carragher, Skrtel, Alonso, Mascherano, Riera, Benayoun, Keane, Kuyt. Subs: Cavalieri, Dossena, Hyypia, Ngog, Torres, Gerrard, Babel.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Babel? Torres? Gerrard? All on the bench!

Don't like that for Liverpools chances anyway, think they may be lucky to walk out with a draw now with that comparing to Man Utds squad. Good players to have on the bench but why are they on the bench!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well considering that Torres and Gerrard (imo) aren't fit, it's better they're on the bench. Babel on the bench I understand, coming on as an impact sub. I'm puzzled by this 'up front' position they seem to be regarding Kuyt in today, as he's never up there anymore. 

Well, bricking it badly now, very nervous.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Is that the actual team or are you just guessing at it. If it is the team, I must say I'm thoroughly shocked. I'm not surprised to see Gerrard benched, but I thought Torres was declared fit and ready to go. Also odd to see Aurelio ahead of Dossena as Liverpool now have attacking width in Riera so Aurelio's attacking isn't as necessary and Dossena would be more defensively astute. The combinations of Kuyt and Keane as well as Skrtel and Agger don't seem great either. Also, what has become of Daniel Agger? He honestly looked set to become one of the best centre halves in the world.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Very suprised he hasen't started with Torres and Gerrard.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's the team from Liverpoolfctv, official. I'm puzzled and not too happy either, and Agger as last season has gone missing. I don't know if he's injured, or something else has happened, it's very weird. 

I wanted Dossena to play, but oh well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Torres and Gerrard are both not 100% though so it makes sense not to risk them. i expect one of them to come on in the second half though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dossena has been getting caught out of position loads, and Riera isn't fond of getting back. Aurelio is the best option here. 

Bringing Babel, Gerrard and Torres off the bench is quite sexy, but the line up looks quite rubbish. 

United have no width, at all. If Riera plays well, maybe we have a chance. 

Could be a 4-4-2 with Benayoun and Riera wide, Kuyt and Keane up top. Or, Kuyt and Riera on the wings, and Benayoun playing in behind Keane. 

Not confident whatsoever and probably expecting a United win.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

When did Riera play for Man City?

Imagine what sort of message it would send to the other teams in the big 4 and the rest of the Premiership if Liverpool minus Gerrard & Torres could beat United.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He was on loan. They played him as a wingback alot and he didn't like it. 

His debut was in a win over United.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Just a message to Liverpool fans: never ever doubt the Kuyt. It's his time to shine now. The Kop will be buzzing, singing 'It's all about the Kuyt' for 90 minutes, and he'll do the business, hopefully :side:

Also, when in a good side, Riera prospers. He was the best and most consistent left winger in La Liga last season apart from maybe Santi Cazorla and I'm confident he'll deliver for Liverpool.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Which season was it?

Unless Rooney and Tevez slip back into a 4-5-1 I think United may have gone too attacking. This is going to be a very interesting match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

2005-06 I believe.

Man U line-up, please.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

05/06. 

vanders 

brown - rio - vidic - evra 

anderson - carrick - scholes

rooney - berbs - tevez

With 2 of United's strikers playing on the wing, they may have hurt themselves. We've all seen how playing Keane on the wing hasn't worked for us. 

Kuyt will hopefully be pushing Rooney and Tevez back, and stopping their threat, reckon that's why he's there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I suspect Rooney will play a reasonably wide right role with Anderson playing slightly left and Tevez playing a deep role, again slightly left, with Evra providing a lot of attacking thrust. It won't quite be a standard 4-5-1/4-3-3 from United, but they will have an affective shape.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Evra tends to provide us with more width than most other teams in the Premiership by himself.

I'd imagine Rooney will start from the right.

Edit - Well played Novus.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Giggs not starting is a suprise IMO.

4-5-1 with Giggs and Rooney on either wing would have made more sence to me. As if they need Rooney can be shoved up front whilst the midfield could be shuffled across.

Going for 0-1 United but I wouldn't be suprised if Liverpool got the win. I can also see a better game than we have seen in previous years at Anfield between the two sides.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This is why we have Kuyt I think, he'll be trying to keep the wings quiet, and with no natural width there in the first place, it should hopefully make United struggle for chances. But there's an insane amount of talent in the United side, and I could see them dominating the game at some points. 

Normally United get the lucky break though, which is impossible to stop, tactics or no tactics.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I'm off to make some peanut butter on toast along with a brew to accompany me whilst watching the game. Have to say as a neutrul I'm hoping for an Lpool win.

Liverpool/Man United has been like the book 'A series of unfortunate events' in Liverpool's case down the years.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice avatar Novus, I thought you were Firewolf for a sec. :lmao

Can't really see past United today, although I'm hoping it will at least be a decent match.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Wonderful goal from Tevez, great slice across the goal-mouth from Berba, 1-0!


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

United go up 1-0 in the first few minutes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:no: Poor from Liverpool 2 minutes in and they go 1 - 0 down. good play by Man U though


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Great Goal by Tevez.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YES!!! 1 -1. Very Sloppy Goal though. We Brown own goal. Van Da Sar should of just stayed on his line


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking livid that we gifted them a route back into the game, very embarrassing. VDS just looks so shakey when coming for the ball. Really annoyed, we lost our way when they scored as well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ed has been a disgrace so far.

Our passing has not been what it should be either, but we look the more likely as Liverpool have not created a thing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very pleased so far with a couple of players. Games is full of mistakes though, think the game might be decided on a third one of them. 

Happy with Riera, he's been getting past his man alot, and has been rather effective. Kuyt has also had a good game so far I think. 

United look great at times, but when the crowd pipes up, they seem to get nervous. Pressing needs to carry on as well, because with time on the ball they're lethal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Nice avatar Novus, I thought you were Firewolf for a sec.


I thought I was him too for a sec. I'm surprised anyone remembers the lad. Top lad he was though back in the day.

Agreed about Riera and Kuyt. They've really troubled United's defence, although Kuyt's distribution could be a bit better, however it's hard to link up with someone you've never played upfront with before in Keane. Hopefully Torres can come on for Keane and make a difference in that respect.

Are either of Giggs or Nani on United's bench? If so I think one of them should be brought on as Anderson isn't looking great on the left wing. He's drifted in too much and congesting the middle while not being greatly effective when wide either.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Giggs will be on second half in all likeliness.

I think Ando has been pretty good though, he's set up both of our best chances and helped Evra more than Rooney on the other side has helped Brown. Scholesy and Ando in the centre together doesn't fill me with confidence defensively.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Only seen the last 15 minutes of the game due to watching the Celtic game. Looks like a decent game and Liverpool seemed the better side when i turned it although i think that was due to them just making it 1-1.

Poor from Van Der Sar with the goal TBH and he hasn't started to clever overall this season i believe, didn't see the Man Utd goal. Really looks like a good day for football down there and from what i have seen, the good pitch and weather is being helped with a entertaining game!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Could not have been worse today.

Liverpool didn't create anything but we gifted them a win.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao Utd have fallen apart in the second half. The commentator made a brilliant comment "You pay 30 million for a striker and you send the defender up front" haha


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I've been saying 2-1 Liverpool for a few weeks, so I'm not surprised, just bitterly disappointed with how we lost. We didn't attack the second half, looked happy for a draw, and the fact we gifted them the win is just annoying.

Oh well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2 - 1 Love that results . good result for Liverpool they are making up for what they lacked last season which was not finishing of their chances when they had them. Man U Played well but never really attacked our defence.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Only took them seven years at the Kop.......


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Liverpool get the win. I was expecting a draw and i could feel the nervousness that Liverpool fans must have been feeling at the end of the game when it was a corner to United etc.. if Rooney had scored, it would have been the biggest kick in the balls, Liverpool could have got.

Great to see them get the win. Don't expect to see ManUtdfan about for a while


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

GET FUCKING INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

2-1


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome, by the sounds of it.

Don't know where the hell that kind of display came from though. Simply awesome from 15 minutes in.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool were due in a win against us, was bound to come soon. 

I'm not fussed. Liverpool didn't out class us, and I'd rather this result comes now then say April/May time, same with the Chelsea game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dirk Kuyt can do anything except score. Still MOTM for my money, although credit to Alonso too who had an atypical but nevertheless very good performance, grafting in the midfield. I'm quite pleased with the result.

Also, I feel I must mention Howard Webb's performance. Got just a bit everything right, from the little to the big, and kept everything in check which is all the more impressive given the nature of the fixture. Best ref in England currently, no doubt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vidic's sending off was harsh, only had eyes for the ball. Missing him for the Chelsea game is the worst thing to come out of today.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Vidic's sending off was harsh, only had eyes for the ball. Missing him for the Chelsea game is the worst thing to come out of today.


True, but he got nowhere near it in the end and to be honest it was another yellow card offence.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I would have to disagree that Vidic shouldn't have been sent off. The first challenge was debatable and some referees might have sent him off and i know if it was Skrtel who had done it, Alex Ferguson would have been saying something about it. The second challenege, Howard Webb new it was a certain yellow but i think he forgot it now meant a red card.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool were due in a win against us, was bound to come soon.
> 
> I'm not fussed. Liverpool didn't out class us, and I'd rather this result comes now then say April/May time, same with the Chelsea game.


I think the 1st half was level but we outclassed you without a doubt in the 2nd half. I'm one of our biggest critics but that 2nd half was pure awesome. 

I was getting worried that we were going to once again dominate and not score but Babel is just awesome. He looked fucking brilliant when he came on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We didn't turn up in the second half, once Carrick went off our midfield died. 

Annoying day, but we'll bounce back, I'm not going to cry a river about the result at all.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You didn't really outclass us we were shite. Liverpool still didn't create anything, we gave both the goals to them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> You didn't really outclass us we were shite. Liverpool still didn't create anything, we gave both the goals to them.


yeah true but at the same time liverpool handed Man U there first goal and from then Man U didnt really seem like they wanted the win. they played much to settled


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Vidic's sending off was harsh, only had eyes for the ball. Missing him for the Chelsea game is the worst thing to come out of today.


Indeed, however I don't think you can allow a player to clatter into another like that. Also, his prior foul on Keane was sort of a 'yellow and a half', as he was the last man but only Ferdinand's instant covering saved him.

Also, the Blackburn player given the duty of marking Fabregas in none other than Keith Andrews. For those of you who don't know him, he had the great honour of being selected in the League Two team of the season last season :lmao

Should be a riot for Cesc and I'm confident of us getting the three points despite our somewhat poor record at Ewood Park.



> The second challenege, Howard Webb new it was a certain yellow but *i think he forgot it now meant a red card.*


I believe Jamie Carragher gave him a gentle reminder about it :lmao


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Sadly we seem to have a lack of real positive attack on our wings, mostly right side....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

T-C said:


> You didn't really outclass us we were shite. Liverpool still didn't create anything, we gave both the goals to them.


Pretty much, we didn't create anything either, apart from that other Tevez chance he should have scored. Fergie got the tactics all wrong once Carrick got injuried, and both of their goals should have never of happened, quite obviously.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Deco™;6262126 said:


> Liverpool were due in a win against us, was bound to come soon.
> 
> I'm not fussed. Liverpool didn't out class us, and I'd rather this result comes now then say April/May time, same with the Chelsea game.


From what i saw, although i didn't watch much, you guys didn't have much. Kuyt played really well and we outclassed you towards the end. Didn't seem to be any desire or hunger from any of the Manchester players



Role Model said:


> Vidic's sending off was harsh, only had eyes for the ball. Missing him for the Chelsea game is the worst thing to come out of today.


Nah, it was a deserved yellow imo.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Vidic's sending off was harsh, only had eyes for the ball. Missing him for the Chelsea game is the worst thing to come out of today.


Losing 2-1 is the worst thing to come out of today for United. 

Liverpool deserved the win, United looked off colour.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not, Chelsea are title rivals, missing one of our big defenders against them is a right ****. But it's just so early in the season, so long to go. 

We best play better than that next weekend.

SaveUs_Ronaldo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GET IN! 

Delighted with the performance. We had a hunger that United were really missing, they got overconfident I think. That front 3 relies on players being out of position too, so that was helpful. 

Great work from Albert Riera today, deserves alot of credit. Skrtel, Carra, Masch and Xabi were also immense. Kuyt played the best he has in ages, and Ryan Babel getting the winner was LOVELY.

Great win without Nando, and Gerrard from the start.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

United always still seem to start poorly. In my mind their still favourites for the title, but this result certainly gives the impression that things could be a lot tighter for all of the top four this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've still started better than we did last season in terms of the amount of points, so I cant say I'm worried, more disappointed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pity that Kuyt couldn't slot that one at the end. Would have capped off a good match for him


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Liverpool were due in a win against us, was bound to come soon.
> 
> I'm not fussed. Liverpool didn't out class us, and I'd rather this result comes now then say April/May time, same with the Chelsea game.


Didn't outclass you? Bearing in mind your starting 11 compared to outs, we just made you look like Derby. 

I laugh at how the United fans care when they win this, then don't give two hoots when they lose.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm raging we got beaten and by how shit we played.

We weren't outclassed though, we gifted you two goals that were a disgrace, you created nothing before.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

KME said:


> Didn't outclass you? Bearing in mind your starting 11 compared to outs, we just made you look like Derby.
> 
> I laugh at how the United fans care when they win this, then don't give two hoots when they lose.


I give tho hoots that we lost, but make us look like Derby?? lol you may have one and dominated teh 2nd half but your not 'all that'.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's not, Chelsea are title rivals, missing one of our big defenders against them is a right ****. But it's just so early in the season, so long to go.
> 
> We best play better than that next weekend.
> 
> SaveUs_Ronaldo.


If you'd have won today then a result against Chelsea wouldn't have been as crucial. 

Brown playing at centre back instead of Vidic doesn't mean you won't pick up anything.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea next week isn't crucial though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bolton/Fulham.

What a jobber fixture.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I think this is just basically a case of since we lost we will act like we don't care TBH


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, important then. 

Arsenal 1-0, Rangers 0-1 Kilmarnock!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With Rooney, Tevez and Berbatov together, and no Gerrard and Torres for us, you were saying you should really be beating us, and it would be an embarassment if you lost. Is it no longer such an embarassment, and now it doesn't really matter? United were stupidly confident, I believe I've got a case about us dominating considering how much we controlled the game from 20 minutes onwards. 

Could have easily been 3 or 4-1 by the end if not for some poor finishing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. didn't see that coming.

and i knew torres was still hurt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> With Rooney, Tevez and Berbatov together, and no Gerrard and Torres for us, you were saying you should really be beating us, and it would be an embarassment if you lost. Is it no longer such an embarassment, and now it doesn't really matter? United were stupidly confident, I believe I've got a case about us dominating considering how much we controlled the game from 20 minutes onwards.
> 
> Could have easily been 3 or 4-1 by the end if not for some poor finishing.


It was embarrassing, very embarrassing. But we're not losing our heads over it, just going to be reasonable.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahh, Titus.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Titus!

Wigan/Sunderland
Cardiff/Bristol City
Northampton/Peterborough
S****horpe/Carlisle 

Put 3 quid on them being draws.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Best have been. For the record, I wasn't saying we played AMAZING, but we played very, very well considering the excessive masturbating over the United starting 11. 

Titus OG, great stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've got Arsenal/Blackburn on, don't know how the other 4 games are, I've got them there if I wana watch them though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Their was much wanking over our line-up, but also plenty of questions over the width, and in the end we were correct to worry over it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

lols at S****horpe.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

w00t, RVP~~!

Lots of early scoring today....


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

We are top of The Champonship atm


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And we're top of the Premiership, high five? :side:

I mentioned the lack of width, and pointed out that Riera might exploit it. I think that was very much what happened for 60 odd minutes, Great debut from him, and a well deserved ovation for him at the end. 

Congrats to Masch too, after last seasons mare at OT, and being partly at fault for the opening goal today, he recovered brilliantly and played superbly. 

Glad we kept Anderson quiet second half, good work from Xabi and Javier.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't think lack of width was really a problem. I think we were just shite.

Rooney was out on the right touchline all game, he just didn't contribute from there.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes Yes Yes... Very happy. its about damn time. Xabi and Masch were excellent. Fabio and Riera working well together. This is first step forward, so looking forward to big things this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I have to ask the question, will Liverpool sustain this success?

Going into the season, I was worried about Chelsea/ManUtd...but didn't give much thought to LFC. I think I may have too now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*CMON THE FUCKIN POOL!

I seriously enjoyed our performance for once! We outplayed Man U and i think we thoroughly deserved the victory. Obviously Man U is not 100% yet. We were lucky with our first goal. 

But in the end, we'll take the win!*


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry to bring this back up lads:



KME said:


> Didn't outclass you? Bearing in mind your starting 11 compared to outs, we just made you look like Derby.
> 
> I laugh at how the United fans care when they win this, then don't give two hoots when they lose.


Please don't overrate your performance. I know you haven't beaten us in so long but you weren't THAT good. Us like Derby? Please.

And for me personally, I don't care because:

1.) Its not gonna affect the title race (hope I don't jinx it).

2.) If you had outclassed us (something like Arsenal can do), then I would be worried that you might be able to win the Premiership this year.

Anyways, end off, until you come to Old Trafford. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Look at your team. Look at the performance. Look at our team. Look at the performance. If that isn't greatness that deserves praise, nothing is. 

United have had enough luck in this fixture, I think we deserved a bit for once. 

Despite an error on the second, Babel, Kuyt and Mascherano did brilliantly there, lovely goal.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Owls one nil up. Tudgay.

Solid.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Emerton is having a stormer. Back to his best position on the right wing. Hope Pim's watching.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> Look at your team. Look at the performance. Look at our team. Look at the performance. If that isn't greatness that deserves praise, nothing is.


There's nothing worse then Liverpool fans that have hope. 

Use some logic KME - the final result was 2-1. 2-1 is not an outclassed result. If it was 4-1, then yes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That doesn't prove anything  The fact we missed two great chances in the last 10 minutes doesn't mean we didn't dominate. Could have easily been 4-1. 

It isn't just the scoreline that portrays a domination.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

West Ham beat Blackburn 4-1 the other week but didn't out class them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> Use some logic KME - the final result was 2-1. 2-1 is not an outclassed result. If it was 4-1, then yes.


Scoreline doesn't always reflect the action on the pitch tbh. Fact of the matter is that you played like shit, we played well. You lost, end of story


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

If the result was 1-1, you wouldn't be over hyping this.

Amazing how a goal changes everything.

Funny how it took you eight matches to finally beat us. Now THAT'S pathetic. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We would have still deserved the win. 

And obviously we wouldn't brag about a draw, what an odd thing to say...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If it had been drawn then i bet that you wouldn't brush off this game, would you?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Ugh. I just remembered why being in this thread on a day where Liverpool play United isn't the best of ideas.

I'm going to retreat to my cross trainer whilst I watch 'Coventry 0-1 Preston' flash up on GSS!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Poor show Man Utd fans, poor show. Liverpool were the better team, they deservedly won, and this is a crucial 3 points lost. Accept it. Liverpool are rightly bragging about their performance. Riera looked good, their midfield won out and Kuyt looked good and the defence too. It wasn't a brilliant performance, but what an important result for them.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> We would have still deserved the win.
> 
> And obviously we wouldn't brag about a draw, what an odd thing to say...


Exactly - the win has created the (over) bragging.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well yeah, duh, that's bound to happen. 

It's happiness at winning, but it doesn't change the fact I still think we were brilliant at times, and so do most people who don't support United.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

KME said:


> Well yeah, duh, that's bound to happen.
> 
> It's happiness at winning, but it doesn't change the fact I still think we were brilliant at times, and so do most people who don't support United.


Alright then mate, I'll stop arguing. We'll still win the Premiership, however.  <3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> Alright then mate, I'll stop arguing. We'll still win the Premiership, however.  <3


Long way to go yet


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

GET THE FUCK IN 

Fucking over the moon, unbelievably good performance, 11 legends out on that pitch.

Mascherano was fucking untruly good again, outshining every midfielder on the pitch yet again.

Reira looks quality - SUPER RIERA! and Carra was his usual amazing self aswell. 

United players were truly outclassed today.

They and their fans were shown some actual passion for once, was a fantastic atmosphere.

Just perfect really, couldn't be happier.

Also lol @ Deco


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Also lol @ Deco


Was that necessary? The big arguement is over anyways.

Rooney wasted out on the right, aside from owning Aurelio a few times in the first half, he contributed very little. The man produces best playing up front but sadly has never been done so on a consistent basis for us since he played alongside Ruud imo. That was Rooney at his best and even alongside Saha, Smith and Ole too, he's best in that hole that Tevez occupied today. Makes me wonder what happens when Ronnie is back, how we'll line up.

I cant believe how poo-ee we're playing without Ronaldo, really is annoying/worrying. No Vida against Chelsea isnt great either altho Wes is more than able cover.

In fairness to Liverpool they were the better side, had the luck we've had recently too with the goals but kept possesion better and Mascherano really did keep our midfield at bay well. 

Its still early days and we're notorious slow starters, still a long way to go. Thankfully...


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

2-0 to the Owls. Tommy Spurr, fucking have it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Terrible performance from Man United. Pretty shocked at how poor they were. Their start was almost too good to be true, but it didn't last long. As soon as Liverpool equalized, their growth in confidence was visible and they instantly became the better team. United couldn't string two passes together. You could tell the 2nd goal was coming. The two goals may both have been down to individual fuck ups, but the performance as a whole was just not good enough. When Carrick went off, I couldn't remember when United last strung a few passes together in midfield.

I don't want to pick only on Berbatov because he was starved of any service, but I think United's system needs addressing before the Chelsea game. Rooney was anonymous on the right wing.

As bad as United were, credit where it's due to Liverpool. Well done Liverpool. Deserved to win. Happy for them.

Great debut from Riera, there'll be some good competition between him and Babel. Getting a win is one thing, but doing it without Gerrard (for most of the game) and Torres will answer some of the questions about their squad depth.

Tough game next week with Chelsea, if its as good as this game was, Ill be very happy. Wicked game.:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt we'll ever play that exact system again thankfully.

Outclassed seems a little strong personally, Liverpool were the better team though, obviously.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Hull is giving it to Newcastle.

King's 2nd goal was excellent play.

Nice to see that Arsenal got a 2nd before I head off to work. Reassuring. :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Eboue just injured himself diving. Funny stuff.

Adebayor scores the penalty, 3-0. Game over. Weird how he took it, I thought RVP was our penner taker as he did against Newcastle. Perhaps they'll switch around a bit as Henry and Pires did.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Ste - I'll remember that for the end of the season when you win NOTHING again. :evil:



Role Model said:


> I doubt we'll ever play that exact system again thankfully.
> 
> *Outclassed seems a little strong* personally, Liverpool were the better team though, obviously.


Thank you Ben. :agree:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> *Ste - I'll remember that for the end of the season when you win NOTHING again. :evil:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ben. :agree:


everyone doubts Liverpool yet they do better than certain teams every season :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Coventry 0-0 Preston.

Very happy with that result. Got my tickets for the Forest and Wolves games and looking forward to both games.

Excited for the City/Chelsea game!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Poor show Man Utd fans, poor show. Liverpool were the better team, they deservedly won, and this is a crucial 3 points lost. Accept it. Liverpool are rightly bragging about their performance. Riera looked good, their midfield won out and Kuyt looked good and the defence too. It wasn't a brilliant performance, but what an important result for them.




FUCKING YES! Mascherano, Reira, Kuyt, Carra, Skrtel, Babel, Keane, Arbeloa, Aurelio and Reina were all fooking immense today, we HAVE to push on now and go on a run, if we dont beat Stoke next week and lose to Everton this will all be for nought, so while Im absolutely fucking ecstatic we beat the Mancs for the first time in I dont know how long, and fucking dominated them for 70 minutes, we still haven't made a challenge for the league, but tbh if this doesn't show our intent for this season. Nothing will.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What a goal Robinho, wtf is everyone?!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Brilliant free kick, poor wall im guessing.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Robinho > all.


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

Robinho scores. FUCK! I knew this would happen. I think we can turn it around though.

EDIT: Yes!!!! Riccy scores!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Do Chelsea players not know how to jump? Could have done better with that wall. 

RICKY Carvalho :side: 

Think Chelsea will push on and win this.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

My fav chelsea player of all time Equalized.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Of all time? Wow


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Peter Osgood and Gianfranco Zola weeped :side: 

Great player tho.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Of all time? Wow


Ya. Lol. I'm a big fan of him. Under appreciated and one of the best tacklers.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Amir 'goal machine' Zaki has scored again. Defoe and Mido on scoresheet too. Lol, what's up with those midcard teams' strikers? They can't stop scoring.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Midcard? :lmao

I mark for Zaki though


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Unappreciated by who? Perhaps some English fools who think Terry is the best defender in the world, but anyone who has a clue rates Carvalho right up with the best of them. I did feel he should have won Chelsea's Player of the Year in 2007, but Drogba and Essien who have fan favourite styles of play got it.

Zaki and Defoe were simply great pieces of business by their respective clubs, and while they could be playing at better teams, they're the forefront of their teams attacks and it's no wonder they're scoring. Both are dead certs for double figures in the league, imo, even if their scoring doesn't continue at such a rate.


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

He is underated for sure. Terry gets most of the praise but Carvalho was the better player last season. 

If only Anelka jumped for that free kick then it wouldn't have been a goal. I think we will win this, we have had the better chances and we seem to have control of their attacking players now. I think Drogba needs to come on in the second half as we need someone to stick it into the back of the net, Anelka isn't taking his chances atm.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Novus Audax said:


> Unappreciated by who? Perhaps some English fools who think Terry is the best defender in the world, but anyone who has a clue rates Carvalho right up with the best of them. I did feel he should have won Chelsea's Player of the Year in 2007, but Drogba and Essien who have fan favourite styles of play got it.



Ya. You're right. The English media. Everytime they keep clean sheet, it's all Terry and Cech. I like them too, but there are 3 more defenders in the team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carvalho had a poor season by his standards imo. Usually mistake free, he made plenty of mistakes despite only playing half the season, notably assisting Rooney and getting a shocking red card against Villa. He was so good in the previous years and looked very solid at other times last season that I still rate him right up there. Still much better than Gallas, and even Toure


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Brilliant free kick, poor wall im guessing.


Brilliant? It wasn't very well placed and merely went in off the wall. I'd call Alves' free kick last week brilliant, Robinho's is by no means such a thing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ You're right, he should have said impressive :side:

I just had a good laugh. During the half time filler, the mini doco on Kevin Phillips mentioned he started his career as a non-league defender :lmao

That should give hope to any apprentice plumber battling it out with the semi-pros trying to make good. One day you might become one the best scorers in the history of the Prem :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RICKY is the only reason the **** next to him ever looks good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Carvalho is the better defender in my eyes. Terry gets all the credit, but Carvalho makes him look better by playing alongside him. We could have done with Carvalho today instead of the two dopey idiots we have in Samba & Nelsen. Ince signs Robbie Fowler when we have five other Premiership standard strikers, but he ignores our pathetic defence.

I have to say i am looking forward to seeing how great Eboue's dive was to injure himself and get strecthered off. That should be a laugh!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

What a great goal for Chelsea. Quality passes and glad Lampard scored.


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

Get in! What a great goal that was, a lovely move by us there and Lampard finishes it off. I just hope we can keep hold of the lead. Great block by Ashley Cole there too.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Can the day get any worse?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

great chance for ireland, well done RICKY though


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Funny how the commentators were just discussing Carvalho and how he's often overshadowed in the media by Terry.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I just had a good laugh. During the half time filler, the mini doco on Kevin Phillips mentioned he started his career as a non-league defender


He went to school with my Dad, was a few years below though :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Another great goal for Chelsea. Well done Anelka and this is game over.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Novus Audax said:


> Funny how the commentators were just discussing Carvalho and how he's often overshadowed in the media by Terry.


Lol..

Even Torres said Terry is nothing compared to Ricky.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

1-3, City have a lot of work to do (in the match and in terms of their club)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BIG MAN getting sent off just so he doesn't face us next weekend.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

No way a red card, well in Halsey though


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Never a red.

Should be re-sinded or however you fucking spell it.


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

What the hell!? I don't think Terry was the last man, Carvalho probably would've got there and it was quite far out. Don't think that deserved a red at all. He will be suspended for the Man Utd game now. Great.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mark Halesy has just done Man Utd a big favour. Chelsea will likely appeal it, but judging on previous events, it'll stand. If the ref has judged it a professional foul, which I assume he has, it can't be revoked.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If he wanted to do us a favour, should have sent THE GREAT RICK off.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

While he's at it he should get rid of Lampard and Drogba, and maybe Robinho too just for a bit of fun :side:

EDIT - That bastard Halesy has given Terry an out; 'serious foul play' apparently. O Well. He'll likely stuff up against United anyway :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Role Model said:


> If he wanted to do us a favour, should have sent THE GREAT RICK off.


:lmao

I've heard good things about that Serbian (not sure) defender. He scored in the midweek. Blessing in disguise?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad the **** got sent off.

Total fucking wanker.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Someone needs to tell Burley that Terry hasen't been on the pitch for over 10 minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Burley is the worst co-commentator in the history of the world. He makes Alan Smith look good.


----------



## D-K-L (Aug 11, 2007)

Good win, we are back on top now on GD. Its a shame that Terry got sent off but we have good cover in Alex. It was a professional performance, we didn't play amazingly well but well enough to get the three points. I thought that Ashley Cole was brilliant myself, Carvalho, Mikel and Deco also did very well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> :lmao
> 
> I've heard good things about that Serbian (not sure) defender. He scored in the midweek. Blessing in disguise?


Branislav Ivanovic? Very good, but hasn't played yet, and I think Alex will get the nod to play alongside Carvalho, if Terry's ban stands.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see so many people agree that Burley is basically just a twat.

The game it's self started well but then went quite boring in the first half, think the second half done the same with starting well but got a little dull. Robinho scoring the free kick now really doesn't matter and you just knew when Chelsea equalised that they were going to go on and win.

Missed the second goal from Lampard but heard it was a fine goal, In the rule books. John Terry shouldn't have been sent off but i really do think they should look to change the rule as it really just disrupts the game. I think if a team is breaking away with pace and you delibrately bring them down then you should be sent off. People won't agree but i'm not really that bothered.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im pretty sure the red card will be rescinded, it really was a bad desicion.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

£10 on Liverpool fans singing 'Riera Ohhh, Riera Ohhh, he used to be a blue and now he hates Man U' before long.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

KME said:


> Branislav Ivanovic? Very good, but hasn't played yet, and I think Alex will get the nod to play alongside Carvalho, if Terry's ban stands.



Ya ya that guy. Thanks.
But Alex is too physical. But he is the right man to handle Berba.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Fulham 2, Bolton 1...Zamora & Gera, I'll take that!

Sounds like a good result, gonna watch MOTD before a give a final verdict...

3 on the bounce, 6th place, stop the league now, ill take that lol


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Ugh, I can't believe West Ham lost to fucking West Brom of all teams. Shaky defense, Green wasn't on, and Scott Parker has no place in a starting eleven. I cannot believe that twat couldn't make a 6 yard shot. Ugh, fucking pathetic.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

TAFKA:

1) Who was at Left Back?
2) How/Why did Di Michele play?

I'd prefer to be 3-1 down and score a consolation goal then lose from 2-1 up tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

West Brom don't get enough credit. They are a VERY solid team and could trouble anyone on thier day. They gave Arsenal a good run on the first day.

I was not overly surprised to see them beat West Ham in all honesty. They and Hull are my picks to stay up. Both good teams and they play the right way.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nothing against West Brom tbh, it's just worrying that we concede three goals against them, when we have somebody who I feel is gonna be very attackingly minded in Zola.


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Di Michele came in the 19th minute because Ashton picked up an injury. Ilunga was at LB.

I only got to watch the second half, but Ilunga seemed to play alrght. It was actually Upson who seemed the shakiest in the back. Di Michele looked solid at the start of the second half, but dear God does he try to do too much. Twice he tried overhead kicks, and shanked miserably, when he had time to take a touch, turn, and shoot. He needs to stop being flashy and try to play actual football. Carlton Cole, a man with no finesse at all, was playing better than Di Michele. Bellamy should've come in close to injury time to give them more firepower. 

But still, game should've been a draw. Parker got a loose ball and gets a 1 v 1 against Carson, and can't put away a simple 6 yard shot. Pathetic. Time to start Mullins over him, and sell him and get a new midfielder in January.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> West Brom don't get enough credit. They are a VERY solid team and could trouble anyone on thier day. They gave Arsenal a good run on the first day.
> 
> I was not overly surprised to see them beat West Ham in all honesty. They and Hull are my picks to stay up. Both good teams and they play the right way.


I'm always praising West Brom, they were head and shoulders above every team in the championship last season. Love them, they actually play football.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Im pretty sure the red card will be rescinded, it really was a bad desicion.


I just think he had to even it up for next week with Vidic also being sent off!

It'll be intriguing to see how the Chelsea/Man U match goes without Vidic & Terry. I imagine Gary Neville will come back in at right back to allow Wes Brown to shift in alongside Rio. I wonder what formation Fergie will play next week after laying in to his team today!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can't remember us having such a passionate player in a very long time, who isn't actually from Liverpool. 

He's fast becoming most Liverpool's fans favourite player, beast.

Also, I heard West Ham looked great once they got level at 1-1, and pushed on to get in front and still looked in total control. What on earth happened?


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Robby Green made a foolish penalty in the box to let West Brom tie it at 2-2, and then Brom got the win in the 81st on a counter attack off a corner. Keen sent seemingly everyone up for the corner, and a 3 v 2 counter. It was a beautiful counter and solid finish, well deserved there. However, West Ham was the better team throughout the second half, that is for sure. They just had spots where their passing was sluggish, and the D was inconsistent all day. West Brom's back 4 came up big; they blocked so many shots today. And whenever we actually had a clean strike, it was either a Di Michele overhead that went nowhere, or a piece o' shit Scott Parker attempt.

Hopefully Ashton is okay, and will be fit for next week. Our offense is not the same without him, and Bellamy needs to finally get fit too. I'm looking forward to _finally_ seeing that pair. Ashton can play up against the D, and Bellamy can play off him as they both prefer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Had to be done :side:. Nice to be talking about their players in our back pockets this time around. 

And Bellamy is great for any side when he's fit, alot like Saha, Owen, Kewell and others. Problem is, he just doesn't look like he'll get the better of his injury problems.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TAFKA Szumi said:


> Hopefully Ashton is okay, and will be fit for next week. Our offense is not the same without him, and Bellamy needs to finally get fit too. I'm looking forward to _finally_ seeing that pair. Ashton can play up against the D, and Bellamy can play off him as they both prefer.


Bellamy is immense! If he can stay fit like he did with us, he's as good as any striker on his day. Alongside Ashton, that could be one hell of a partnership with Bellamy's pace, determination and ability to finish from anywhere in and around the box. I so miss him not being at Ewood, damn Liverpool for taking him away from us!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> I just think he had to even it up for next week with Vidic also being sent off!
> 
> It'll be intriguing to see how the Chelsea/Man U match goes without Vidic & Terry. I imagine Gary Neville will come back in at right back to allow Wes Brown to shift in alongside Rio. I wonder what formation Fergie will play next week after laying in to his team today!


Gary won't be playing, I would hope. Most likely Hargreaves coming in and Brown moving into the middle.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Watched the game last night.

2-1 to Pool. Foolish mistake by Giggs let in the second goal by Babel, who was a sub.

Only saw the second half, so i didn't see Tevez's goal or the own goal.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Gary won't be playing, I would hope. Most likely Hargreaves coming in and Brown moving into the middle.


I hope that's the case as Hargreaves was sensational when he filled in at right back last year, better even than Wes-a-ley


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> Amir 'goal machine' Zaki has scored again. Defoe and Mido on scoresheet too. Lol, what's up with those midcard teams' strikers? They can't stop scoring.


Yes Amr scored again  Even he wasn't in his best shape. Mido is doing Good too right now.

My Gawd I can't believe this poor performance by Man United :no:


btw, Terry's red card was unfair.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> My Gawd I can't believe this poor performance by Man United


Its hopefully a one off, but we've been pretty crap all season so far tbf.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jack Wilshere made his first league appearence yesterday, He came on in 84th-minute as a substitute for Robin van Persie. At the age of 16 years and 256 days, he was Arsenal's youngest-ever league debutant, a record previously held by Gerry Ward.

Even Cesc didnt get a league debut until he was 17, and best of all he is actually English!, i'm exited. Now i'm not saying he will be better than Cesc, but it should give you a good idea about Wenger's belief in how good the kid is. 

Ramsey also made his first league appearence, coming of the bench to set up Adebayor for his third goal, Arsenals fourth.




Novus Audax said:


> Eboue just injured himself diving. Funny stuff.
> 
> Adebayor scores the penalty, 3-0. Game over. Weird how he took it, I thought RVP was our penner taker as he did against Newcastle. Perhaps they'll switch around a bit as Henry and Pires did.


I don't think we have a set penalty taker, the only rule is, the person that wins the penalty doesnt take the penalty, due to some superstition.

Adebayor won the penalty at Newcastle, so Van Persie took it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I just heard that Van Persie and Ade share them, not anything to do with superstition. 

Although I know Henry wouldn't take them when he was fouled, I remember being puzzled when Lauren stepped up to take one against Spurs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I recall that too come to think of it. Lauren could hit a penner though. I recall him getting one in the shoot-out in the 2000 Olympic Final back when he had awesome hair. Best penalty taker even though is Muscat. He missed his first ever in about 30 on Friday, but scored the rebound, EPIC.

Everton are leading Stoke. Cahill is surprisingly back from injury and looking sharp.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Not really watching the game as i don't think it will be too entertaining and from what i seen, i am right to think so.

Yakubu scored a nice goal and like Novus, it's surprising to see Cahill starting as earlier on today on SPN they were saying that he will probably only travel with the squad but would be surprised to see him in action.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> I just heard that Van Persie and Ade share them, not anything to do with superstition.
> 
> Although I know Henry wouldn't take them when he was fouled, I remember being puzzled when Lauren stepped up to take one against Spurs.


It was mentioned on Sky Sports awhile ago, and Andy Gray said it was a superstition the French players & i believe Wenger had. Henry certainly wouldn't take penalties he won, due to some superstition he had.

Apparently Van Persie won't take the penalty, if he wins the penalty aswell.

It's proberly something passed on through the squad from Henry, tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great goal by Olofinjana, what a volley. 

Pity Stoke only scored after Anichebe had put them 2-0 down. 

Still time though, will hopefully be a good 2nd half now.

FFS, tremendous play and finish by Fuller, and ruled out for a foul. Ridiculous.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Should be 2-2.

He did nothing wrong, he was just stronger and did the goalkeeper brillantly.

This referee is starting to get a little pissy for my liking.


2-2

Delap with the throw again.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats bullshit.

Hardly touched him.

Should be 2-2.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good lord another great throw from Delap. 

Excellent finish Jagielka :lmao

Justice done. Still gutted for Fuller, he's been looking excellent in his first few games in this league, impressive player.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Should be 3-2 :side:

Theres gonna be a lot of complaints about Delap soon.

Still think its legendary though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

If i was Stoke, i'd be trying to win as many throws as possible, Howard hasnt got a clue how to deal with them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Howard doesn't know how to deal with alot of things. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Howard's star jump was pretty epic though, would like to see that again.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fellaini has been quiet. Not so sure how great this kid is when the game isn't being controlled. It happened against us, when Liege were dictating the pace, he was great. As soon as we got the ball however, we rarely saw him. Similar thing's happened here. 

Free kick to Everton outside the area, very odd decision...


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

The Referee is having a mare today.


Fuller's goal should have stood, and that should have been a penalty.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alan is a donut.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How much did Everton pay for Screech?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

15m :woo:

Cahill's movement is so good, how does he win headers in a box full of massive players?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

How can you be so good at scoring from set pieces, and yet be so shit at defending them.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great movement and header from Timmy.

And Enigma you can't really defend movement like that.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Ex64 said:


> Great movement and header from Timmy.
> 
> And Enigma you can't really defend movement like that.



If you watched Stoke's games against Bolton & Villa they conceded cheap goals from set pieces aswell, i'm not just refering to this game.

Just shove a couple of 6ft 5 players in a line in front of him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stoke's defending from set pieces is embarrassing, they really need to sort it out. You'd think they would have after the Bolton game, which was just full of laughable defending, but seemingly it's still going on.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Best game of the Premiership that was. I quite enjoyed the first half as it was a real battle and I don't really need to comment on how exciting the second half was.

I don't care what anyone says there is nothing wrong with Stoke doing what they do and that's coming from someone who dislikes the club.

And yes, Ricardo Fuller is excellent. The best player I've seen sport a North End kit.

Anyone going to bother watching QPR/Southampton? It just showed the pub outside the stadium which always bouncing before the game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm about to watch the Saints. They'll probably flop to a hideous defeat, but oh well :side:


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not so sure myself. QPR have a decent team but they've been hit and miss so far. Southampton have been down the bottam but they've played well for the most part, not forgetting they have an incredibly young team.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Having seen Southampton's team up close at St. Marys and when they played down here, I can tell you, they have potential pouring out of them. Just about dialing it in to the right mix.

Should be a lovely game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Saints seem to be so hit and miss. I saw them play Blackpool at home two weeks ago, and The Tangerines played them off the park. When you have young talented players like McGoldrick & Surman, you always have that engery and determination to make you a threat. It should be a good game, but i said Stoke/Everton would be utter crap!

I wonder how much bother Alan Wiley is going to be in for getting that penalty decision wrong. He certainly earned Moyes' respect!

*EDIT: *Good decision to sell Blackstock by Saints!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good grief, Blackstock scores inside 40 seconds, woeful defending from Southampton. 

Such a young team, they've really been shot in the foot from not getting promoted a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Should this game not be getting discussed in the football league discussion thread?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You'd think so but peeps have been on about the Championship all day on and off in here.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Well it's impossible to have actual discussion about the football league in this thread as the majority on here only seem to think their is four teams in English football.

To be fair it would have been easier to have an official football thread.

OMFG what a goal. REAL MADRID 1-2 NUMANCIA!

See. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I do see your point but the thing is an official football thread would have been a fucking mess, and would have become huge, very quickly.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Should this game not be getting discussed in the football league discussion thread?


Hey, we have to deal with you bringing your jibber jabber of the jobber Scottish league, so the least you can do is stand up and take notice of what was a great match, and two sides who play the game in the way it should be played?

_Clear?_

---

Marked out for Ledesma.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I do see your point but the thing is an official football thread would have been a fucking mess, and would have become huge, very quickly.


Yeah I thought that to at first. Then I realised it would most likely only add a few hundred more posts to the thread per season.

2-2. Off to watch the rest of the game on the ol' cross trainer.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

You don't need to listen to my " Jibber Jabber of Scottish Football " Emperor, you actually read them .

Also. I don't talk about the Scottish football in this thread so i don't see your point. What is the point in having a thread for the football league if you don't use it to discuss, the football league?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Hey, we have to deal with you bringing your jibber jabber of the jobber Scottish league, so the least you can do is stand up and take notice of what was a great match, and two sides who play the game in the way it should be played?
> 
> _Clear?_
> 
> ...


Why do you always talk like you have some sort of authority when you actually have absolutely none at all? 

And Jamie discusses the SPL in the right thread every week, the foreign league thread.

Saints game was great, and it was ok to give it a couple of mentions in here, but there was no need to act as if Jamie HAS to agree with it being posted about in the wrong thread, just because you like the teams involved.

And I'm assuming you're talking about QPR's Ledesma? If you are, he didn't even play. If you're not, what a random thing ot say...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ledesma was shown in the crowd during the game and I'm a fan of his. Simple as. I was fearing I'd not get to see him.

Also, I knew that 'clear' would cause you, or someone else to bring me up on it. I don't have any authority, nor do I claim to, but at the end of the day, one or two posts about the game was not going to be harmful considering it NEVER gets discussed by most people, unless the Internet is even more serious than I thought. If that is the case, Miz must be unbanned, because he could whip this place back into some sort of shape. He would make this place fun again.

---

btw, just a quck note, just so I can laugh at all the pathetic Manchester United fans I have talked to and encountered. Just because you are United, does not mean whenver you lose, there is a reason. We outclassed you, simple as. It's not directed to anyone here I guess, but it really wrankles with me.

Liverpool fans get all kinds of shit for whatever reason (be they deserved or not) but at least our fans known when we have been beaten, or outclassed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Ledesma was shown in the crowd during the game and I'm a fan of his. Simple as. I was fearing I'd not get to see him.
> 
> Also, I knew that 'clear' would cause you, or someone else to bring me up on it. I don't have any authority, nor do I claim to, but at the end of the day, one or two posts about the game was not going to be harmful considering it NEVER gets discussed by most people, unless the Internet is even more serious than I thought. If that is the case, Miz must be unbanned, because he could whip this place back into some sort of shape. He would make this place fun again.
> 
> ...


Are you for real?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh no he didn't!

Well I've had enough with Liverpool fans saying you "outclassed" us.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Remember kids, sometimes you lose, for no reason, yesterday was one of those days.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Emperor? You only answered one thing that KME said and i think you seem to do that a lot. Also don't know why you seem to care about the Liverpool game and the day after say, we outclassed use once again. Was it just to start another big discussion about it because i think you were famous for making a post a while back that you aren't bothered about this game or something along those lines.

And incase you wonder what i am talking about within the first line of my post, you said i post about the SPL therefore i cannot say anything about discussion regarding the Championship being posted in here even though i don't post my SPL stuff in here. I post it where it seems the only place, it should be posted.

Also, you say you don't act like you have authority even though you tell me something and then at the end of it say 

*" Clear? "*

That sounds quite authoritive to me and seems like something i should be hearing of Role Model who is authority.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> That sounds quite authoritive to me and seems like something i should be hearing of Role Model who is authority.


I Lol'ed. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yay for twisting my words. Not surprised. What I am trying to explain is that from the people I have talked to, and the stuff I have read, the consenus is that the only reason we beat you was because Carrick was taken off injured, because Vidic got sent off (Notice the stupidity?) or because Rooney was stuck out on the wing.

I have no doubt that you did not play to the top of your form, but in that sort of game, no team does tend to, but the fact was, we took advantage of your poor play, which was admitted by some of your players, and we played probably the best we have yet this season, and turned it on when we mattered.

In my mind, we outclassed and outplayed you for a large period of the second half, and for the last 10/15 minutes of the first half. That's my opinion, its not an absolute fact, but its backed up by a lot of people with actual sense, without rose tinted glasses, and like I said at the actual time of contemplating on the game, I always critic us when we don't play well, so I'm not going to take the argument that I am being biased.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

My last line sounded quite gay TBH . Oh well! It was to get my point across.

Yesterday Liverpool i would say outclassed Manchester United but not because Man Utd are a poor team and Liverpool are much better, i would say a lot of it was down to Man Utd not playing well and i believe Fergie said it's one of the worst performances he has seen since becoming the manager of United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were shit, and Liverpool won due to two gifts, Liverpool played much better than us, everyone and their dog can see that, but there was so many elements and reasons for us losing and playing so badly, so plenty of reasons. I still say outclassed is far too strong a term for a win like that, but hey I've said that a few times already.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think we did outclass United. It sounds like a strong phrase, but if you look at the stats, we dominated every single area. Bearing in mind the quality of the two teams, it's rare that one team is better in every signle area. 

However, that doesn't mean United just lost because of that. VDS, poor tactics and over confidence contributed to their own down falls, not just our good performance. 

Wish it would be dropped now tho.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> My last line sounded quite gay TBH . Oh well! It was to get my point across.
> 
> Yesterday Liverpool i would say outclassed Manchester United but not because Man Utd are a poor team and Liverpool are much better, i would say a lot of it was down to Man Utd not playing well and i believe Fergie said it's one of the worst performances he has seen since becoming the manager of United.


I thought you watched the Well/Celtic game instead?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I did watch it but i taped the Liverpool, Man Utd game and also seen highlights of it on both Goals on Sunday and Match of the day last night.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

So let me see if this is right, Terry was sent off for the last man back tackle yesterday, which he clearly wasn't but I'm glad he gets sent off, the kid thinks hes a hard ****, so if Chelsea appeal it and it gets declined will he be suspended for an extra few games for appealing? Is that the gamble with appealing?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The decision will be overturned anyways, one because he's a BIG MAN and the FA wank over him, and two it wasn't a red card.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not to mention it was time for the 2012 Olympics by the time the guy went down.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd be amazed if it's not overturned. I hate the guy and i'd love to see him miss out next week against Man U, but he shouldn't have been sent off. Had he acted like Vidic, then fair enough. It was just a bad decision, not as bad as Wiley today, but never a red.

Does anyone think Man U could actually break Chelsea's unbeaten streak next weekend? It would be the one time it's not expected, but it's very unlikely


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm fully expecting us to lose next weekend, was before yesterday to be honest. Maybe the return of Ronaldo in midweek, and a really good performance might change my opinion.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Back midweek?

Jesus christ, either he is the John Cena of injuries, or he has been asked to come back as soon as possible, because I can't beloeve its gone from late October to mid-September.

But obviously, with such a big player for the side, you want him back when at all possible, 100& fit or not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was never late October, always late September/early October. There was a few idiots in the media who were saying otherwise.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Well that's what I heard his doctor and him himself said. It may have changed. In truth, I have not taken any notice of Ronaldo because of the speculation that was going on.

As for the subject of who will win, I think even Ben will agree that Chelsea start as favourites. They did not play great at Wigan but by all accounts, thier performence yesterday was as good in attacking terms as they were against Portsmouth.

I really do think it depends on Ronaldo and how he, Rooney and Berbs will play together, assuming Fergie goes that way, or Ronaldo even starts.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'd be hard to leave Tevez out, although he was non existent for the majority of the game yesterday despite his goal. I think the same could be said however for the majority of the United team


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

We were shite, deserved to lose. Meh.

We'll beat Chelsea now, cannot wait.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> We'll beat Chelsea now, cannot wait.


The way we're playing atm, prolly won't.

Would mark, but the most I can see us doing is grabbing a draw being completely honest.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Tonights game should be a good one. I remember the game being a monday night game last year and finishing 4-4.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Danny Guthrie is a prick.

Fagan is out with a broken leg for 3 months, Fagan should get his bludrins on him. :side:

Would be looking forward to tonights game if I could watch it.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I couldn't watch the game last season either.

Although I disagree with Setanta I'm glad I have it.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Ex64 said:


> Danny Guthrie is a prick.
> 
> Fagan is out with a broken leg for 3 months, Fagan should get his bludrins on him. :side:
> 
> Would be looking forward to tonights game if I could watch it.


Download and install Sopcast 

then go here and click the sopcast link, then you can watch it 

http://www1.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=18315&part=sports

If its anything like last seaon, this game should be a corker.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Setanta infuriates me, yet I love it because I own it. Still don't agree with depriving so much of the country of its national sport though. 

Hoping for a good game, if it has anything on last years, it'll be well worth a watch. 

Also, feel sorry for Fagan, and that was very out of character from Guthrie. But, Fagan stamped on Arbeloa's calf at Anfield when we beat Derby 6-0. Arbs avoided injury, but Fagan was deliberately trying to hurt him. Hard to feel sorry for someone like that, but I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

...or just watch on Justiv TV. Saves having to download that.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Got my ticket for sunderland away on Saturday, first away match since Liverpool last season should be pretty immense i hope.


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking forward to tonights game....Ledley King is injured again!! Hope Villa can get the 3 points, any game spurs lose makes me smile!!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Fuckin Reo Coker, our defense again lets us down, shouldnt have let that goal through the box so easily. Good work from Young though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lmao, the chat rooms on the side of these streams are nearly as entertaining as the game.


----------



## clarkey6 (Aug 19, 2007)

u cant just blame your defence villa have an awesom attckin front line, but yeah ur defence does really suck without ledley king


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Fucking Ramos. At least our games were exciting when we had Jol...

The passings gone, the attacking flair has gone, ball keeping is poor, wtf has he been doing in training?

EDIT - Awsome save by Gomes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked for Jol.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Jol was the Phill Mitchell of the Premier League. Disgusting how he was treated imo.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Jol wasen't good enough for the Tottenham job.

Villa are in control of this but I reckon Bentley coming on will help Tottenham.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The Phil Mitchell of the PL :lmao


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Y doesn't need luck like that, but I won't complain when it comes his way.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

God Spurs are a bunch of jobbers. Perfect example of having such a great collection of players but the gaffer having no clue whatsoever of who to play and where to play them to get the best.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> God Spurs are a bunch of jobbers. Perfect example of having such a great collection of players but the gaffer having no clue whatsoever of who to play and where to play them to get the best.


Agreed. Fuck me they have been abysmal. Dos Santos has been the only decent player thus far.


----------



## clarkey6 (Aug 19, 2007)

tottenham have spent £67m in the market and recived £79m back (mainly from two players) and they stil can't have a decent spell wihin the game. was sad to se Jol leave the premiership though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just like last year under Jol, starting badly. It serves Levy right really for treating Jol like shit. Maybe if they had bought a defender instead of too many attacking midfielders, they wouldn't be in this position


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao at all the people claiming Spurs would knock Arsenal out of the top 4 once again this season, will you people ever learn, Spurs are, have and always will be small time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Spurs lost again ! Gawd !!!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

There was a time, abliet a long-time ago, that they were bigger than you, so your argument does not stand. 

However, these days, they are indeed jobbers. They could take something from sides like dare I say it Everton and Portsmouth about how to spend less money and still get the best out of the team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Medo said:


> Spurs lost again ! Gawd !!!!!


Great post here.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> There was a time, abliet a long-time ago, that they were bigger than you, so your argument does not stand.
> 
> However, these days, they are indeed jobbers. They could take something from sides like dare I say it Everton and Portsmouth about how to spend less money and still get the best out of the team.


Pipe down Liverpool/Jobber Spur fan, you were one of the ones that predicted Spurs finishing in the top 4, i laughed at you then, i'm laughing at you now.

Yeah we gave them a couple of years of success, because we felt sorry for them. It's almost embarrassing to call it a rivalry these days. 

:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't think we can say yet that Spurs won't finish above Arsenal. It's not looking likely but in Football, you never know.

If they don't, I will hold up my hands and admit it, but there is a long way to go.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal don't have enough players who can tackle either, Spurs and Arsenal will both fall away at times this season. 

This is the beauty of defensive midfielders.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Spurs won't get near Arsenal in my opinion.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Pipe down Liverpool/Jobber Spur fan, you were one of the ones that predicted Spurs finishing in the top 4, i laughed at you then, i'm laughing at you now.
> 
> Yeah we gave them a couple of years of success, because we felt sorry for them. It's almost embarrassing to call it a rivalry these days


Dont forget in 05/06 they were robbed of their place in the UCL and you just snuck in on the final day thanks to a case of "food poisoning"

:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I cannot help but to laugh at Spurs.

Tragic, it is.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Arsenal don't have enough players who can tackle either, Spurs and Arsenal will both fall away at times this season.


I will agree that we do lack a quality holding midfielder which will inevitably cost us, but each of Cesc and Denilson can tackle, and Eboue who can fill in there tackles quite well. Diaby maybe not so much though, but he can defend through other means. Winning the ball back shouldn't be a problem, however I can see it now, we're attacking with intent, and as the opposition counters there will be no Gilberto covering or Flamini hounding down the attackers.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd rather put Wenger in midfield than Eboue when you have injuries there. 

The Eboue can't be trusted.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow Spurs need to start playing like a team, no cohesion at all last night from what I saw


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, in business news....ManUtd's sponsor, AIG, is pretty much bankrupt.

According to the show I was watching, they still owe a bit of the 56 million they agreed to paid ManUtd to be their shirt sponsor. ManUtd probably won't get that money.

New sponsor time!!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Apparently the US fed reserve is buying an 80% share in AIG to keep them running or something like that, plugging some massive 85 billion into the company to keep it afloat.

I would like to go back to the Vodafone/Nike shirt styles we had in 04/05-05/06 tho. Lubbed 'em.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I heard 40 billion, not 85 billion. But that was last night. Might've changed.

It's a decent bail-out loan to help AIG...but ManUtd won't get all of their money.

How long does a new sponsor take to happen? Will they have to wait until next season or could it happen tomorrow? I'm not sure on this kind of stuff....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/7620692.stm

:lmao

Is Fergie still thinking the world is against him? I hate Terry with all my heart, but there is no way it was a red card, and that is why there is a rule allowing it to be appealed be it a straight red. The chances of it standing were about 0.01%.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's plotting the blame for our likely loss already.

Admirable. :side:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

He's a prick sometimes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Most of the time. 

I'm not going to read the article, but I presume he's moaning about the rescinding of Terry's red card. That's stupid, because it was a clear yellow to everyone who watched. 

Chelsea get a bit of fortune here and there with the higher ups, but this was a no brainer.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

All the time

It was clearly not a red card offence, he can have no complaints.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It wasn't a red card, but the amazing thing behind it is what happened with Keith Hackett & Mike Halsey. I've never heard about a case with the referee being told to rescind a red card and being demoted because he refused to, with Hackett then overturning the decision himself and putting Halsey in charge of Chester's match at weekend in League Two. That does a seem little strange to me that the referee was undermined like that, but i do believe Hackett did it for the reason that he felt it wasn't a red card and not because there is an agenda against Man U. I'd like to know if he's punished Alan Wiley and his linesman for the incident at The Britannia Stadium at the weekend, because that was far worse of a decision that sees David Moyes up on a misconduct charge for being right and speaking his mind. The referee's need to earn their damn respect and should all be punished when they make big mistakes like this weekend


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hackett is a fucking a moron, but honestly Fergie's comments were silly, and unneeded.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fergie truely hates Hackett. Every time something comes up involving him, Fergie seems to get involved.

I think he needs Anger Management. :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Fergie truely hates Hackett.


You can understand why managers hate him, but Fergie takes it too far. Although we can agree that Hackett is a complete bell end


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The obly referees I can take seriously and say do a generally good job - of what me myself see - are Clattenberg and Atwell.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> The obly referees I can take seriously and say do a generally good job - of what me myself see - are Clattenberg and Atwell.


I think Clattenberg has responded well in all fairness to the mistakes he made at Goodison last year when he should have sent off Kuyt and given a penalty to Everton at the end, along with the _*slightly*_ controversial red card to Hibbert. He's stayed out of the limelight ever since and not made any high profile errors


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Indeed, Nige. Like the guy.

:side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Howard Webb generally does a good job.

More so than Clattenberg.


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

Since the pre-matches before the leagues kicked off, he has been brillaint (even in leagues etc). I think he could be heading towards victory with Chelasea this season if he keeps up what he has doing, he has been on fire . I know it's only te beginning but I hope he does keep on doing well, he looks very promising though .

Anyone else agree Joe Cole has really stepped up?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Joe Cole's a ****.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't think Joe Cole has improved greatly as i always have thought he is a great player, not really done much i wouldn't expect from him TBH.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

True or False: Juande Ramos will be manager of Spurs on January 1st, 2009.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Who knows tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Who cares tbh.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Wild stab in the dark and say Tottenham fans .

I am sure he will be, maybe if they go another five games or something without winning but i don't expect that too happen so yeah:

He will be there


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

For any betting people on here,theres a huge rumour up here that Steve Bruce will take the Geordies' job next week. I've just had a tenner on it at 5/1


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If Bruce is offered it then I think he will take it. He said he has regretted not taking it earlier.

Would like him tbh, done a good job at Wigan.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's done a great job for Wigan no doubt, but he's been there for less than a year. He has got a reputation for walking away from that job too i guess, but he'd have to be mad to walk in to that situation right now. I can't see Bruce wanting to work with Dennis Wise, and as long as Ashley The Prick is there, so will Wise


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Hes a geordie. I think he'll take it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_Jobber said:


> Hes a geordie. I think he'll take it


Yeah he is, but it doesn't mean that he will take it. Anyone who would think about applying for the Newcastle job will take a long hard look at what's going on there right now and will see what a mess it is. He left Birmingham because of uncertaintity with a takeover looming and because he didn't get on with the board, and he had some real hard words to say about the whole scenario. I don't see him rushing back in to that kind of situation here just because he's a Geordie. It's just people puttting 2 and 2 together because he's a Geordie and getting 5


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Hes a good manager. i hope he *doesn't* take the job and i've wasted a fiver. I hpe they give it to Wise to piss the fans off even more


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^^^It would make for must see press conference!^^^


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

MBOKANI!

He and Dalmat <3

Poorly defended, Liege in front.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Liege aint to be fucked with.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have no idea why I posted that in here, I mistook it for the CL thread :side:


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

2 songs made by me whilst pissed.

He's half a boy he's half a girl torres, torres
He looks like a tranvestite torres, torres
You spanish twat, you love the cock
You sell your arse on albert dock
Fernandos body, britney spear's head

Dimtar Berbatovv
Told Tottenham he was offfff
Told City to Fuck off
We Laughed our bollocks offf


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Torres one was mildly lol'able until that last line, was just meh. :side:

Berbs one was ok.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't rate Bruce if I'm honest.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Those 'songs' are incredibly poor, but nothing much expected from your standards anyway.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't be as bad as what we sing in regards to Richard Chaplow.

chap-a-low low low 
got no hair it does not grow
chap-a-low low low 
he's our midfield maest-a-ro
he is white, he will fight 
he left burnley cause they're shite 
he is lean, he is mean
and he hates the tan-ger-ine

Oh dear.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sounds like a low key rap song.

Hope we get the job done against Stoke this weekend.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

6-0 Liverpool.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

What time is the United game Australia Sunday morning?

I found the Torres song mildly funny until the last line:$


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It's 2pm over here Richard. Do the maths for yourself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty sure it's on midnight Monday Morning, Chelsea/United.

Or maybe 11pm Sunday Night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone managed to work out why it's kicking off at 2pm? Random as fuck.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

That's alright. Least it's not bloody 3 in the morning.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It suits us better over here in Australia, so I don't mind.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not a clue. If it was at the request of the police, it would have been 11.30/12.00 start. It's clearly not down to that, but it gives Keith Hackett less time to have lunch with the Chelsea team beforehand!!!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Chelsea manager Luiz Felipe Scolari has stoked his club's rivalry with Manchester United by admitting he would happily sign Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> The Blues host United on Sunday, a match which can be seen live on Sky Sports 1 and HD 1, with both sides eager to secure an early advantage in the Premier League title race.
> 
> ...


BIG PHIL trying to get under Fergie's skin?


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Rofl, everyone wants Ronaldo, and def. just Chelski trying to irritate Man U before the match. No matter what, he's a ****, just like you Adam <3

In more important news p), West Ham and Zola better freakin' win tomorrow. If we can't beat a chaotic Newcastle team, then I may cry.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> No matter what, he's a ****, just like you Adam <3


End your life plz.

I think Ronaldo will come off the bench again, hoping Berbatov atleast can make the bench to.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Potentially hard contestg in terms of the way Stoke play but as long as Carra and The Skrtl play to thier best, or somewhere near it, we'll be alright and I would anticapate a potential brace for Torres and Babel, if he starts.

EDIT: The reason why United/Chelsea is starting at 2PM is because of the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Mirror said:


> *The bad news is United are too good to go down
> *
> Derek Mcgovern 20/09/2008
> 
> ...


And that's a genuine article, the mind boggles.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Babel wont score.

Torres may well have a field day tho if Gerrard or Alonso spray the ball over the backline for him to latch onto.

EDIT - LOLZ @ a season too far for Scholes. MAYBE for Giggs but Scholes alongside Hargreaves will be able to control a game even for 33 going on 34, no one passes a ball better.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Babel saves his goals for the massive agmes . LMAO @ that article, ridiculous but hilarious. I agree with Berbatov still being in Carra's back pocket though. Tevez is still in Skrtel's, and Anderson in Masch's :woo:

I'm just glad Maurcio Pellegrino has come in. We look far better in the air now, we dominated Marseille and United in the arial battles. 

Some are suggesting Hyypia should come in to deal with the set pieces, but I've been encouraged with Carragher and Skrtel in the last few games, and think they've been the best partnership in the league thus far. Not sure it needs to be changed. I'd play both Hyypia and Agger against Crewe and see how they do, can't really see any of the young lads like San Jose or Huth coming in, so that will be their chance to show why they should displace our current starting CB's. 

I'd like to see Babel on the right, and Riera on the left. Both have been good in the last 2 games, and I think it's great we have 2 good wide men for the first time in ages, lets use that to our advantage. Stoke have a slow defense, so using Kuyt is a bit of a waste, we'll need pace to break through, not hard work with little end product like Kuyt tends to offer in these games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All you need to do is win some free kicks around the box, and you've got the match won. No idea why you're over thinking a game against Stoke.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's taking teams lightly that cost us so many points last year...

Stoke are as good at scoring from set pieces, as they are at poorly defending them. Thing is, we hardly ever score from set pieces, and the last 2 games aside, we don't defend them that well either. 

Their weaknesses don't exactly help us hugely.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Liverpool should just avoid giving Stoke any throw-ins, then they'll be safe.

Rory Delap's throws give me nightmares.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm already marking for Riera. There is an argument that he is not a huge name, but he has been one of our best players against United and did brilliant when coming on in France, if only for a short while.

It seems we are finally using the width we have in the side on the left and its no surprise we are starting to reap the benefits with Babel's form.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

With Carra in the side, we tend to give away alot of throws. People might be right, maybe this is the game for Agger and Hyypia. Both tend to try and pass the ball, whereas Skrtel and Carragher are very much safety first.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Yeah, Babel saves his goals for the massive agmes




In all fairness Babel's left foot doesn't exist so he'd be better suited to the right wing, with Riera on the left.

Kuyt should just go to HSV with the interest they have in him, Rafa could cash in and buy another Spanish striker. :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Kuyt should just go to HSV with the interest they have in him, Rafa could cash in and buy another Spanish striker. :side:


I wish he'd take Robbie Fowler back from us!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel loves cutting in and shooting, that's why he's said himself he prefers the left. But he tends to move over to the right alot, he did it loads against Marseille when Kuyt went walk abouts.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The amount of wanking over Liverpool is laughable. I'm trying to be as un-bitter as possible, but it really is crazy. I'm watching Soccer Saturday and for the last 10-15 minutes they've been collectively tossing over 'Stevie G', Babel, Rafa getting it right despite the fact he gets it wrong as much as he gets it right. 

Actually, what has annoyed me more is the inevitable 'United are in crisis' discussions. We've got double the amount of points we had at this stage last season, why anyone is writing us off is incredible.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The whole if we "lose tomorrow we will be 9 points behind" is irritating me as well considering they are just completely neglecting the fact that we have played a game less than the rest.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

That game being Fulham at home aswell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BUT WE HAVE PLAYED POORLY THIS SEASON.

Owait, that sounds like last season.



> 'United are in crisis'


That was said in 02/03, and we stormed home to win the title. Again it was mentioned last season with our poor start, and we won the title. Tabloids need to create fiction and over stress simple points to sell.



> I'm watching Soccer Saturday and for the last 10-15 minutes they've been collectively tossing over 'Stevie G'


Isn't that all the English press do anyways?>


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They didn't exactly talk about Babel much, just wanted to see their thoughts on him. Bearing in mind he scored the winner in one of the biggest games of the season don't you think that's merited? 

As for Rafa, his subs won us the game. Again, it deserves to be talked about. Not to mention it was hardly praise, one of them even said he gets a bit lucky with it 

Gerrard's goal was quality, and he's obviously a brilliant player, again, stuff they always talk about with every club when a player does something special. 

We've just won 2 of the toughest games we'll have this season, and come from behind in both. They hardly ever say a good word about us, this is a nice exception. Every time United beat us, they talk for bloody ages about how good the United defense is, how good the subs were, how well Ferdinand played, how Liverpool will never win the fixture and such like.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Babel has the potential to be a very good player. At this moment in time however, he isn't.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Subs didn't really win you the game. It was us gifting you goals.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The amount of wanking over Liverpool is laughable. I'm trying to be as un-bitter as possible, but it really is crazy. I'm watching Soccer Saturday and for the last 10-15 minutes they've been collectively tossing over 'Stevie G', Babel, Rafa getting it right despite the fact he gets it wrong as much as he gets it right.


Makes a nice change tbh


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He has brilliant qualities, just not consistency. Yet.

And our substitute scored the winner. Riera would have almost certainly not be stood in that position. That to me = our sub winning the game for us. 

It helped that Giggs, VDS and Brown were idiots, but Mascherano, Kuyt and Riera deserve credit for their roles in it all too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's all well and good comparing our start of this season to last season, difference is Chelsea look much better, and in my opinion, so do Liverpool. 

Tomorrow will be very interesting, we've got nothing to lose in a way, as everyone has already written us off. 9 point gap isn't the end of the world, but it's certainly an early mountain to climb.



Not sure how Brown's an idiot, he did his job, he was simply the unlucky one.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Enigma said:


> The amount of wanking over Liverpool is laughable. I'm trying to be as un-bitter as possible, but it really is crazy. I'm watching Soccer Saturday and for the last 10-15 minutes they've been collectively tossing over 'Stevie G', Babel, Rafa getting it right despite the fact he gets it wrong as much as he gets it right.
> 
> Actually, what has annoyed me more is the inevitable 'United are in crisis' discussions. We've got double the amount of points we had at this stage last season, why anyone is writing us off is incredible.



Exactly, it's pathetic. But that's some fans (not all) and the media for you.

Everyone's anti United, but we end up winning in the end. I'll be laughing come the end of the season once we've won the title again and Liverpool has nothing. 

Oops I didn't say that. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Exactly, it's pathetic. But that's some fans (not all) and the media for you.
> 
> Everyone's anti United, but we end up winning in the end. I'll be laughing come the end of the season once we've won the title again and Liverpool has nothing.
> 
> Oops I didn't say that. :side:


Just Deco's typical post innit?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everyone is not anti United and I do wish that silly theory would die. Most are, because they hate you, but there sin't some silly conspiracy in the press. 

All teams get it in the neck when they aren't doing well, especially if they aren't from London. But the press absolutely bone United when they're doing well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Just Deco's typical post innit?




And it's very boring.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

It'll change soon enough.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I actually prefer United to Liverpool, but Liverpool do deserve credit. Yes, it was a poor performance but United often perform poorly by their standards and beat Liverpool.

Also, agreed about Babel not being that good yet. Riera should certainly be considered first choice over him.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Also, delayed reaction, but why were Hull and Newcastle wearing almost identical kits last week? Surely one of them should have had a change strip on.

[/pedantic]


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Not sure how Brown's an idiot, he did his job, he was simply the unlucky one.


Ya Wes did nothing wrong it was all on VDS for not dealing with it properly. Why is it everytime we go to Anfield recently he looks shakey? Remember last season he twice fucked up big time and was saved by Rio.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

They brought the wrong colour shorts, the ref wouldn't let them wear them and insisted on them playing in Newcastle shorts.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sunderland/Boro is beyond boring


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Wonder why it wasen't put on the tele?

Anyway off to Deepdale! A win and our best start for 105 years. Going to be a very tough game, nice day though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Stoke haven't got Ricardo Fuller up front, Sidibe starts instead. That makes me feel better about us playing 4-4-2. 

Salif Diao is also starting for them, hopefully he hasn't improved, we could do without a gritty midfield battle with him and Olofinjana today, with Gerrard in the "engine room"


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DI MICHELE AND TWO DEFLECTIONS!!!!!!

1-0 to West Ham. Given was absolutely beaten, top spin takes it over his head.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Watching Pool v Stoke.

Scousers are all over them, but no killer ball so far. Entertaining though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Emerton almost scored a brilliant goal, but was denied by the far post. He's having a good season so far. To think Ince dropped him for the first game :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool game has been dull as fuck. Stoke have done their job well, but I still expect Liverpool to take it in the second half, I'll say 2-0.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Muppet linesman, but tbf we should have had so many more clear cut chances than we have (none) with all this space.

Also, the delivery has been shite from set peices


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Why on earth are you watching it Ben  

We've played the ball around brilliantly, and Riera is working well with Dossena. Problem is exactly as I pointed out, we're terrible at set pieces. We're having pressure, with no scoring threat. They're so deep, Torres and Keane really have no chance.

Should be 1-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why shouldn't I? 

KEANE'S PLAYING?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? (He'll score now, so be grateful)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If all else fails Liverpool can give the ball to Gerrard and hope for a long range goal :side:

Still think Torres is gonna pop up and score, Stoke admirably holding on tho.

Is it just me or does this Di Michele player for West Ham seem to fall over himself alot when dribbling with the ball?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why shouldn't I?
> 
> KEANE'S PLAYING?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? (He'll score now, so be grateful)


Hardly the sort of game I'd be wasting my time watching if I wasn't a fan of one of the teams involved. Hence my surprise.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Renegade™;6290649 said:


> If all else fails Liverpool can give the ball to Gerrard and hope for a long range goal :side:
> 
> Still think Torres is gonna pop up and score, Stoke admirably holding on tho.
> 
> *Is it just me or does this Di Michele player for West Ham seem to fall over himself alot when dribbling with the ball? *


He is Italian after all. But when you can score volleys like he did for the 2nd goal i can hardly complain tbh.

3-0. Di Michele was one-on-one with Given; had the chance for a hat-trick, instead passed the ball across the goal for Matty to tap it in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deserved point for Stoke I believe, stuck to their gameplan perfectly.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Awful, clueless muppets, didnt deserve 3 points


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RAFAS A GENIUS


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Dont see how it was his fault, just a daft lino and the inability to shoot from long range and/or take our chances.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fantastic performance, top of the league. DELIGHTED. THE TITLE IS OURS.

Hardly Rafa's fault that the linesman is a blind idiot, and that our players cant take set pieces. 

Teams that park a bus deserve absolutely nothing, but teams that can't break them down don't either.

Stoke *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>* United.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why didn't Babel start? I thought he would have after his match winning exploits last week, the little scamp.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ran himself silly twice this week, cant say we couldnt have won without him though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We'd have never won today anyway. Small timers came for a point and were going to put 11 behind the ball to get it. The set pieces are always rubbish too.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn. Stoke played with 11 Men plus Keane today. Just couldn't break their defence. It's still early, we're still undefeated. 
Btw, i wanted to bet 50M on Liverpool, but somehow missed a 0 while copying from my credits. Thank God. lol


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

We were not good enough today. Lack of width and definately a reality check. Saying that we had two goals disallowed, a clear penalty turned down and the linesman was a fucking disgrace. We need to get back on track next against Burnley.

I left with about 20 minutes left at 3-0 and some moron started giving me and my grandad shit. Oh and if anyone has a problem with me posting this in the 'premier' thread then suck my toe.

Fucking credit crunch!


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

How much did you lose, mate?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We're playing two big strikers in Adebayor and Bendtner but no real wingers. Weird. Not happy with this line-up but hopefully we'll nick a win.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

3-1.

Featured match on The Championship aswell, christ.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Despite the first goal being offside Arsenal have absolutely ripped Bolton to shreds these last 10 minutes. If they keep playing like this it's going to be 5 or 6.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What can you say, our luck's balanced out 

I'm still filthy however at Toure and Gallas's inability to mark set-pieces and win headers. That will cost us many points throughout the season.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Typical, we get a perfectly good goal disallowed and Arsenal's offside goal is allowed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You had your fair share of luck against us, it's how football works. You can't have luck every weekend.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

No shit


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No shit, whatsoever.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm fed up of hearing and watching shit today, if you dont mind boys.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Fun fact - Ricardo Gardener was at Bolton before Sam Allardyce


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll tell you what annoys me. Why is it frowned upon when a player calls for another player to be booked yet when a fan does it it's seemed as the norm?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What does that have to do with the fun fact? :side:

And probably because its also seen as the norm to call another teams manager a paedophile or write grafitti mocking the dead because they supported another team, point being, anything goes when your a fan, but the players are "professionals" and have to show restraint.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not saying that they should. Just that we don't find a problem with calling for cards yet we do with players doing it.

Oh and Ricardo Gardner scored the third in our playoff final defeat to Bolton, which Sam Allardyce managed.

It wasen't very fun for me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah fair enough, although we can also probably see the game better than the player in question.

And  at tha


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I did, twice.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Drawing at home to Stoke in our circumstances almost merits 'ing, I wont though, eating dinner with mum and sister in a minute.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ricardo Gardner really isn't a typical Bolton player and I find it funny how he's been through all the years.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Drawing at home to Stoke in our circumstances almost merits 'ing, I wont though, eating dinner with mum and sister in a minute.


Nah. Being 90 minutes away from Man United and Liverpool only to have it denied and being a few months away from Gillingham and Grimsby, that merits crying.

Clichy gone to hospital. Shame, I love watching him outlast everyone in the last 20 minutes of every game. It was a very bad tackle, although I don't think he had any intent.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kind of pissed, and I feared it would happen.

However, through my disturbed mindset of how we failed to beat Stoke, if I had been offered 4 points out of the next two games before last Saturday, I would have taken it.

However, after how we outplayed United in the 2nd half, I was hoping for a win.

Oh well, still a good start and at least we are _starting_ to play our way into form.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Great win. Good to see Eboue on the score sheet even though it was a tad offside. Theo is looking really dangerous now aswell. Losing to Fulham has done wonders for us we didnt stumble and i think it has made us stronger now. Hopefully Clichy is ok.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Nah. Being 90 minutes away from Man United and Liverpool only to have it denied and being a few months away from Gillingham and Grimsby, that merits crying.


Nah that's unfortunate


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Why wasn't Van Persie playing? just came home and noticed I didn't get any points for him on my fantasy premier league team, said he played 0 mins.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Great win for us today, great seeing Chopra with both goals.

However i am getting annoyed with Keane and his constant substitutions of Diouf and Cisse at the same time.

Yes they both weren't that inspiring today however take one off and see how you do, i don't think i've actually seen Diouf or Cisse upfront with anyone else and thats a little troubling as he's not giving different partnerships a chance to form.

However, we are upto 6th and Newcastle lost again


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

JD Scrubs said:


> However, we are upto 6th and Newcastle lost again


It's just so sweet isn't it?!

We've got them next week and i hope to god we ravage them with another handball goal we usually get at St. James.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Nige™ said:


> It's just so sweet isn't it?!
> 
> We've got them next week and i hope to god we ravage them with another handball goal we usually get at St. James.


Its great, relegation form right there :agree:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, I can' belive that Liver couldn't win ! Many attempts No goals, It was really very Bad luck Today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, I'm watching Bolton vs Arsenal right now.

I had to record it onto the DVR because of work.

I'm 23 minutes into the match...and can I just say....

WHAT THE FUCK!?

It should be Arsenal 6 - Bolton 1 right now. 

Ugh. Back to the match...

Edit: Just watched the next 5 minutes. 2-1 now. This is fucking beautiful football.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Why wasn't Van Persie playing? just came home and noticed I didn't get any points for him on my fantasy premier league team, said he played 0 mins.


He's most likely injured AGAIN, or Wenger just rested him.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I watched the Liverpool game.

Embarrassing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

guh. I really hope that Clichy isn't seriously hurt.

Nice offensive performance today. Just typical Arsenal football. I was somewhat impressed with Song, and then Denilson. Both looked good.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Bolton were good in 2nd half. That two predator type guys (gardner and rica) were causing all kinds of problems for Arsenal's defence.

Lol at Ricardo Vaz Te. He's probably the most under-developed player of all time. 5 Starts in 5 Years for Bolton. wtf is that?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Manchester City want to sign Manchester United striker Carlos Tevez, who is yet to sign a permanent deal at Old Trafford, and will pay £30m for the 24-year-old Argentina striker. (News of the World)


lolz. Good luck.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Richie™ said:


> I watched the Liverpool game.
> 
> Embarrassing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Richie is an idiot.

Chelsea to win today, 1-0 or 2-1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dont flame outside of rants.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How is it flaming? It's pointing out the obvious.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's also quite factual, but moving on. 

1-1 today, think Chelsea will win the midfield battle, but United will ultimately snatch something.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I've a feeling we could nick it today.

I'm not putting much stock in this feeling though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa are running wild on West Brom now. THE WHORE.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Poor old Tony Mowbray, Villa just nicked 2 rather good goals. Not well defended at all though.

Is Ryan DONK playing?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As for today, lovely going into a game as underdogs with no one expecting us to get anything, so much more relaxing. If anyone will end Chelsea's home run, it'll be us. Not sure what I feel today, my head says Chelsea, but there is something in my head that's really thinking we could do it today.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Game on. Bad keeping from Bradders.

Oooo Ive got the feeling aswell, I think its because everyone thinks we're gonna get brushed over.

Winning today would make up for the Liverpool defeat.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea should really be winning this, they won't get many better chances to win a midfield battle, and with Drogba and Ballack back, they should be looking at getting the 3 points. Don't think they will win though, for some reason. 

Played James Morrison, game on.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Drogba's gonna cause us some trouble. Vidic normally deals with him well.

I expect Berbs to be lost again, Terry and Ricky will be all over him.

Would be happy with a draw though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Entertaining game so far with WBA and Villa.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Great game with WBA and Villa so far as expected really. Aston Villa games are always exciting i feel, how can they not be with the players that have though.

West Brom have to be anyones favourite team that got promoted i would think unless you are a Villa or Birmingham fan because they try and play football and are the only team who actually do that. 

Bad mistake from Friedel has brought West Brom back into the game and two good goals from Villa. Great header by Carew.

Today, I'm not really sure what will happen, i'll watch the first half and then listen too our game so won't see the second. If i had to say, i would go for Chelsea but with Man Utd unusually being the underdogs, that may help them.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm hoping for a Chelsea win today as its nice seeing so many teams ahead of Man Utd and i hope it continues for at least another few games


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

WBA/Villa has been a decent game although Dublin is annoying me on the commentary along with that boxing commentator. Goes without saying how crucial the next goal is.

Is it just me or has there been hardly any hype or build up to this Chelsea/Man Utd game? Anyway although I wouldn't be at all suprised if Chelsea win and tbh it is to be expected, I have a very odd feeling for United today.

No Ronaldo?  Glad that twat isn't starting for Chelsea though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gutted about Ronaldo, and pissed about Berba if it means Tevez is dropped. Drogba only being on the bench is a bonus though.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

I believe we wasted a hatful of chances yesterday against Blackburn, all be Robbo played a blinder, AJ should have at least 2 goals yesterday. But hopefully we bounce back against the Hammers next week
operation top 10 is still on! woop woop
Villa/WBA is a good game, Destiny, Im listening to fanzone, has to avoid Dublin's monotone voice


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

After seeing our team I'm less confident. Nev could be out of his depth today.

Our bench looks mega. Probably stronger than the team.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Grrr, Not liking the squad. Wezzers should gone CB.

I was expecting Rooney and Berba.

Park did well against Villareal, but I surely thought Ronaldo would start.

No Anderson in the squad shows his fitness is under-par.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not happy with the line-up I have to say, oh well, the bench should be great....

EDIT - It's not. My confidence died. Neville starting is laughable, and that midfield is just odd. Tevez being dropped is also disgusting.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

We've never been 9 points behind anybody... Epic.

Nev is gonna get destroyed today.

Really want to see the old Rooney today.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm sure we were at least 9 points behind Newcastle that year we did them in the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought it was even more than 9, like 10 or 11. The Messiah screwed that one up, royally. 

Chelsea losing Deco I think is a blessing in disguise. Ballack is more suited to this fixture, but he's clearly not fully fit. 

Interesting to see how Evans and Berbatov do, and if Rooney will drop into the midfield, bearing in mind how Ballack will stick to the midfield more than Deco would, giving Chelsea a numerical, and strength advantage. 

Park and Fletcher have clearly been played to stop Cole and Bosingwa, who have been excellent this season. 

Bringing Drogba's, Tevez's and Ronaldo's off the bench could be the key to who wins today.

Carvalho injured  Chelsea always look rubbish without him, and Alex doesn't fill me with any confidence at all.

gtfo Park.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Parkkkkk

marking big time right now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Woeful keeping from Cech. 

Further confirmation, Reina is the best keeper in the league.

Riley has been terrible.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Need to hold onto this lead. :evil:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very happy to get in at halftime ahead, feel we might throw it away though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Whoever says Cech is better than Reina can officialy gtfo, have a feeling Chelsea will score but they need to get their act together. Their chances decreased when Kuzcaszxkxzkxkxzkzx came on however.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Decent game so far, Man Utd deserving of their lead. Think Fergie might have been happy with VDS going off as he was not looking good.

Poor from Bosingwa and Cech for the goal but good for Park to get there. Man Utd started the game on fire it seemed and were closing down everything but Chelsea are seemingly coming more and more into the game. Paul Scholes better watch himself as i can see a second yellow coming his way.

Also, Man Utd maybe should have been 2-0 up if it wasn't for a poor ball from Berba right at the end.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

United started at a faster pace than anyone could have expected and the link-up play was fantastic. Chelsea have obviously come back into it since the goal as United have sat off. Most likely another goal in this one, if Chelsea score first then I would expect them to go onto win the game, but you feel the longer it stays one nil, the more Chelsea will attack which will leave them very exposed to the counter attack threat.

Riley has reminded me of a wasp that won't fook off when you're trying to drink a pint on a hot day. Just left the game flow as it has been excellent and could be even better if it wasen't for your fucking stop start, having a chat way of refereeing.

Hargreaves is doing a job on A. Cole, excellent performance from him!

EDIT - Oh and Malouda should have won a penalty for Chelsea. Stonewaller IMO.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

As a neutral it's a pretty good game to watch. If only it had been Berbatov or Rooney instead of Ferdinand on the end of that great chance before the goal. 

Chelsea should've defended the goal better, don't know what Bosingwa was playing at and it was poor from Cech, but credit to Park for following up. Hope the second half is good too with Chelsea chasing the game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Some of our football has been great, but we started to get overpowered a bit near the end of the half.

I love Ji.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Never a penalty tbh. As soon as VDS got some sort of contact on the ball, there should never be a chance of a penalty.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Anelka should have scored that easily.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BIG KAL! 

Unmarked though, terrible defending and goalkeeping. 

This scoreline will do me...


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Damn! I knew this would happen.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Chelsea looking dominant right now. They could go on and win it now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shite goal to give away.

Good performance, but should have held on.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

It was a decent game and in the end I would say a fair result. Chelsea had more of the play but that was mainly due to United allowing them possesion of the football as you'd expect when they were one goal up. Anelka really isn't working for me at Chelsea and I'm a fan of his. Hargreaves was my MOM and I thought it was a mistake moving him into the centre as he was doing excellent on the right hand side of midfield, when you're one nil up at Chelsea you shouldn't be making changes that are more attacking than what you alread have out there, but who am I to question Sir Alec.

Riley almost ruined the game though it has to be said. A disgrace.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Big thanks to Wayne, typical wanking about in midfield, gifting them the freekick. Bravo lad.

Can't say I'm happy with the draw when really should have held on, or taken one of our other chances. 

We desperatly need to go on a big run of wins...


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Robinho just scored his first goal for Man City and Phil Nevile has just scored an own goal!

Man City 3-0 Portsmouth (L)
Hull 2-0 Everton (L)
Tottenham 0-0 Wigan (L)

Just under half an hour left in all of these.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Nicky Anelka's miss was hilarious. And Cech hasn't been the same since his injury. Okay i'm biased, but i think Reina has been better than him for better part of last two years.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> Robinho just scored his first goal for Man City and Phil Nevile has just scored an own goal!
> 
> Man City 3-0 Portsmouth (L)
> Hull 2-0 Everton (L)
> ...


2nd. He scored last weekend.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> 2nd. He scored last weekend.




SKY should have put another game on the tele, or just put the Ryder Cup on SS2 and shuffled the kick off times around.

I shouldn't be forced to watch Kilmarnock at 4 on a Sunday.

--

Man City 4-0 Portsmouth, Wright-Phillips.
Hull 2-1 Everton, Cahill.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ryder Cup's too big to go on Sky Sports 2.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

6-0 to Manchester City vs Portsmouth :lmao


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

odear at Portsmouth, and Hull's inability to defend set plays.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Ryder Cup's too big to go on Sky Sports 2.


Football is the biggest sport in the world and the national sport. Ryder Cup should take a backseat (in this case, SS2).

Dissapointed with Pompey, funny result though. 

Hull have annoyed me, but still a poor result for Everton so :wayo:

Wrong thread I know, but great goal by Samaras. That man is on fire at Celtic.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Wrong thread I know, but great goal by Samaras. That man is on fire at Celtic.


He's a great example of just how crap the Scottish League is when he was crap at Man City and incredible at Celtic


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty much, the standard of football in the SPL is so poor.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Football is the biggest sport in the world and the national sport. Ryder Cup should take a backseat (in this case, SS2).
> 
> Dissapointed with Pompey, funny result though.
> 
> ...


The Ryder Cup is the biggest tournament in golf and one of the biggest in sports. Of course its going to get special treatment above what are really two big games, but not season defining games if you see what I am saying.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Nige. He scored one great goal doesn't mean he finds the SPL very easy and makes the SPL seem like a crappy league.

Also, the SPL being a " Crappy League " still doesn't stop both Rangers ( except this year ) and Celtic doing very well in europe and getting usually much further than Blackburn Rovers could ever dream off .


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

But Blackburn dont come top 2 every year


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I only used Blackburn because he is a Blackburn supporter


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Nige. He scored one great goal doesn't mean he finds the SPL very easy and makes the SPL seem like a crappy league.
> 
> Also, the SPL being a " Crappy League " still doesn't stop both Rangers ( except this year ) and Celtic doing very well in europe and getting usually much further than Blackburn Rovers could ever dream off .


Someone said he was on fire at Celtic, so i made my opinion. He showed that he was poor in England and in Scotland, he seems be scoring for fun, somehwat proving the difference in standard. I can see why you took offence Jay as we have had this argument before on MSN, but the Scottish League is poor right now, looking at the form of Celtic & Rangers in Europe against teams like Aalborg & Kaunas. Kaunas got whopped 5-0 by Sampdoria this week after beating Rangers in the Champions League qualifier.

If we were in the Scottish Premier League, or teams similar in to position as ourselves, Rangers & Celtic wouldn't be getting in to the top two in the league. The fact Gretna & Queen of the South got close to winning the Scottish Cup shows that there is a massive gulf in quality between English & Scottish football. You can be defensive as you want to be Jay, but the gap between both leagues is huge


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Blackburn were in the Scottish league they would end up behind the big 2 eventually.

There is just no money in Scotland, making it hard to attract and keep good players, and there is no way Blackburn would ever half fill their stadium against the likes of Kilmarnock.

It's a futile argument anyway.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Strange how Fletcher has been our best player this season in my view. I think Sir Alex should seriously think about using tevez with berba next match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The argument that Blackburn do not get far is redundent because our league actually has more than two talented teams. They could spend the money Celtic and Rangers have combined in the last 3 or 4 seasons and still probably only just shade a UEFA spot.

There's a marked difference, and its the reason why no one invests in the SPL.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The gulp between English football and the SPL is money without a doubt. Teams like Celtic and us cannot go out and spend a lot of money on a player whereas Blackburn maybe could.

However, if Blackburn were to move into the SPL they would be a Hearts or a Hibernian and would not break into the top two. I would almost bet my mortgage on it and the other way goes, if we and Celtic got moved into the English Preimer League then we would finish ahead of the likes of Blackburn, Bolton and would be challenging for top four. I don't care what anyone says because i believe that would be the case.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Fucking shite performance yesturday.

Southgate had wheater at fucking right back again i have no idea why, hes not a natural right back or even looks comftorble playing there.

Fucking Alves couldnt hit a barn door and downings just been fucking shite this season.

owell west brom at home next week, shud be 3 points but i wouldnt bet any sort of money on that lol.

big Huth yesturday was a fucking beast thoto take one positive out of the game.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> The gulp between English football and the SPL is money without a doubt. Teams like Celtic and us cannot go out and spend a lot of money on a player whereas Blackburn maybe could.
> 
> However, if Blackburn were to move into the SPL they would be a Hearts or a Hibernian and would not break into the top two. I would almost bet my mortgage on it and the other way goes, if we and Celtic got moved into the English Preimer League then we would finish ahead of the likes of Blackburn, Bolton and would be challenging for top four. I don't care what anyone says because i believe that would be the case.


I did say us or teams in and around us. Teams like Villa, who finished one point above us last year would head up that league, as would Portsmouth who finished below us last year.

We don't actually know what would happen, but when you see players like David Weir, Kenny Miller, Lee Naylor, Giorgos Samaras, Scott McDonald & Kyle Lafferty are all big stars in the Scottish League when they have done nothing in England's top flight (Weir in recent years), it goes to show what the standard is like.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

oh DC you sexeh beast you 

Why can't Rooney stop dicking around like a midfielder and play where he should be.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I never thought I'd say this, but I wish Fabregas was more like Stephen Ireland 

What a game the lad had last night. He's been brilliant ever since he ditched the wig.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd say Hull would win the SPL, tbh.

I think supporters of the SPL are blind to how bad the league actually is. I bet Cetic and Rangers don't even play that well, yet still win.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> :lmao



hahahaha, took me a while to work that out.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I think supporters of the SPL are blind to how bad the league actually is. I bet Cetic and Rangers don't even play that well, yet still win.


Agreed! What i said about their form in Europe this year against teams like Kaunas & Aalborg proves that their weak in comparison to Lithuanian (well Hearts in general) and Danish football. A few years back i would say Rangers & Celtic might have done okay in England, but the standard has really dropped now. You just have to look at the two squads to prove that, and of course the results in Europe this year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Rangers and Celtic were put in the English League they would be pushing for Champions League places within 3 years I reckon.

Due to them actually having the finances to build good teams.

If any teams from England went into the Scottish league apart from United and Liverpool they would end up struggling to finish in the top 2 due to them not filling their grounds and finding it impossible to keep their good players.

But yea, futile argument.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> If Rangers and Celtic were put in the English League they would be pushing for Champions League places within 3 years I reckon.
> 
> Due to them actually having the finances to build good teams.


Compared to the finances that Villa, Man City and Portsmouth have to name a few, yeah sure! Rangers couldn't even afford to meet Danny Shittu's wage demands!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I think they just decided he's not worth it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're misunderstanding T-C's whole point. Celtic and Rangers are huge clubs, just in a small league. If they were in the Premiership, their funding would improve and the fact they're absolutely massive clubs would attract the better players. 

The SPL has begun to use their young Scottish Talent alot more too. It may not be as attractive, but they're aiding the national team. The days of players of the stature of Jorge Cadete, Pierre Van Hooijdonk and Paolo Di Canio playing together in a front three for a Scottish side are long, long gone.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

T-C is totally correct as is KME and Nige you are missing the point son. Rangers and Celtic, both if moved into the English Premier League would be challenging for top four finish because you seem to forget, Celtic and us are massive teams in a small league and are much bigger than your likes off Blackburn, Aston Villa, Portsmouth etc.. We are able to fill our stadium every week against teams like Falkirk so what do you think against Man Utd or Liverpool?

Also due to us being in the EPL we would recieve much more TV money and would attract big players to our club due to the fanbase etc.. And Emperor, you just proved to me how stupid you really are if you were being serious that Hull could win the SPL as it is completely stupid and just would not happen .

And Danny Shittu? We got Bougherra and didn't want to offer him the wages he wanted as we didn't think he was good enough. If you remember correctly it was him asking Rangers to hold talks again but Rangers said no!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> I did say us or teams in and around us. Teams like Villa, who finished one point above us last year would head up that league, as would Portsmouth who finished below us last year.
> 
> We don't actually know what would happen, but when you see players like David Weir, Kenny Miller, Lee Naylor, Giorgos Samaras, Scott McDonald & Kyle Lafferty are all big stars in the Scottish League when they have done nothing in England's top flight (Weir in recent years), it goes to show what the standard is like.


You're looking at this completly the wrong way (if there even is a right way). If Villa, Portsmouth etc were in the SPL, they wouldn't have anywhere near the ammount of money they have. They would then have to depend on their stature as clubs and their fan bases to survive, and that's where Rangers and Celtic have a distinct advantage.

If Rangers and Celtic ever made it to the EPL, the would be in UEFA cup territory at the very least. They both have 50,000 + stadiums, huge fan supports and a lot of historical value. Also, the better Scottish talent wouldn't have to leave Scotland to test themselves down south, they could stay in Scotland and do it. Guys like Hutton, Ferguson, Maloney, or even a guy like Carlos Cuellar woudln't need to make the moves they made. 

Although it's a pretty pointless debate really.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

If Rangers and Celtic got into the Prem they wouldn't make the top 10 in the first season without doubt.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> If Rangers and Celtic got into the Prem they wouldn't make the top 10 in the first season without doubt.


That's true. The squads right now aren't good enough that's my point.



-Jamie1 said:


> "Rangers and Celtic, both if moved into the English Premier League would be challenging for top four finish because you seem to forget, Celtic and us are *massive teams* in a small league and are much bigger than your likes off Blackburn, Aston Villa, Portsmouth etc.. We are able to fill our stadium every week against teams like Falkirk so what do you think against Man Utd or Liverpool?"


Man City have a better squad and more money, big stadium. The whole fact you're a massive club means jack shit. Arsenal, Man U, Liverpool, Chelsea are massive clubs and would wipe the floor with Celtic & Rangers. Need i remind you of the 4-0 demolishing in pre season at Ibrox? Just because you're a big club with a reputation and a big ground doesn't mean that you'll succeed, look at Leeds for example. The fact is Villa & Man City for example are big clubs too with money and big crowds as well as being better sides. *Right now* as it stands, Rangers & Celtic aren't as good as the top 8 in the Premiership. Put the squads down on paper, and it's clear as day that the top 8 teams over here would be more than a challenge for Rangers & Celtic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep, I was being deadly serious, Hull could win thr SPL ...

Of course I was not being serious. 

The whole argument is futile but Celtic and Rangers would still not get as high as they would think. They would be left trailing behind United, Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool, Manchester City and probably Tottenham too.

But hey, that's just the opinion of myself and various other experts when the subject was broached a few years ago.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fulham & Cardiff both beat Celtic in pre-season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pre-season meaning nuttin' 

And Celtic and Rangers would do well, it's a given. And who are these "experts"? Andy Gray and Jamie Redknapp?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, Craig Burley.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> And Celtic and Rangers would do well, it's a given.


Why is it? So far the reasoning we've had is because they're a massive club who fill a big stadium. That means nothing when you play against teams full of quality like Villa & City. That means they'd be outside the top 6, and that is a given!!! Tottenham & Portsmouth are probably ahead of them too. Top 8 looks daunting now!

If they made some big signings, and they'd need to, they might do okay. Me, DC & Destiny are saying right now as it stands, they wouldn't do as well as people think because *THEIR SQUADS AREN'T GOOD ENOUGH!* Is that so hard to understand? Reputation and a big stadium doesn't get you 3 points, your players do, and right now, they're not up to the standard. What's so hard to understand about that? No one can say right now, honestly that Rangers & Celtic with their current squad would challenge the top 4, it's ridiculous.

I can't remember who posted the list of players, but on there was Shaun Maloney! Isn't that the same guy that did nothing at Aston Villa because Ashley Young is such a better player than him? Barry Ferguson too is a great example to be honest since i saw him at Rovers on many occasions. He was an okay player, good on his day, but if he was that good, he wouldn't have signed for us, he would have gone to a top team, funny that!

The only way Celtic & Rangers would be able to challenge the top 4 is if they made several big signings and the current top 6 or 8 lost some players


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You still don't get it do you. 

They're huge clubs. 

They'd get more money. 

They'd buy better players, and have better squads.

You're thinking way too short term. Nobody is saying they'd do anything amazing first season.

And why on earth do you keep talking about Tottenham as this huge force, when they're sat bottom and never got into the top half last season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's simply saying with their current squads they wouldn't be up to much, not hard to understand.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well yeah no shit, is anyone even attempting to say that isn't the case? 

Point is if the 2 were in the league, they wouldnt be perpetual mid table drifters. Thats the whole point I thought was being made...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I would like to acknowledge that the usage "perpetual" was brilliant and made me feel funny.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Well yeah no shit, is anyone even attempting to say that isn't the case?
> 
> Point is if the 2 were in the league, they wouldnt be perpetual mid table drifters. Thats the whole point I thought was being made...


That was never his point though. You're all going at one another and you've all got a different idea on what the discussion is all about.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Clearly, but when you're talking about Celtic and Rangers going into another league, you can't just discuss their first season. You have to look at the big picture, and in the long run I think they'd be a big side in the Prem. I think that's a couple of other peoples point too, we arent saying because Celtic and Rangers are well known, big sides they'd go and batter teams. Just their size would reap in revenue and create sucess in the long run if they were in the Premiership. 

May I ask why T-C?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Great jobber game tomorrow between Newcastle and Tottenham.

Not even Spurs can lose to Newcastle, can they?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's simply saying with their current squads they wouldn't be up to much, not hard to understand.


Exactly. Thanks Role Model.

I'm working on the modern day facts of the squad while others are making assumptions. 

I'll make a correction



KME said:


> They're huge clubs. - TRUE
> 
> They'd get more money. - TRUE
> 
> They'd buy better players, and have better squads. - ASSUMPTION, THEY MAY NOT WHEN OTHER CLUBS COME KNOCKING


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanna say we can win but I thnik that Tottenham will beat us. I know we've always been considered a joke but now its gone too far. As much as I blame Ashley its partly the fans fault...we would always turn on Freddie Shephard too quickly, then when he listened to the fans...look what happens. Freddie was the glue!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™;6296994 said:


> Exactly. Thanks Role Model.
> 
> I'm working on the modern day facts of the squad while others are making assumptions.
> 
> I'll make a correction


No, you're developing your thoughts on hugely closed minded ideas. Of course Rangers and Celtic's current squads would suck, do you think they'd be thick enough not to strengthen?

And their size would mean more clubs would want to play there than about 15 other PL clubs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Guh. No doubt in my mind, Celtic and Rangers change the landscape of EPL if they were join. 

How about West Ham's De Michele? Player of the week, imo. 

I wasn't sure who I wanted to win between Chelsea and Manchester Utd. Chelsea is right behind us in the table, so I guess I should have been pulling for ManUtd in that sense...but ManUtd has a game in hand, plus it's always great to see one of the big 3 (other than Arsenal) near the relegation zone. 

I can't help but to think that loss to Fulham will cost us dearly. If only we could've pulled a point out of that. Dayumit.



> The Ryder Cup is the biggest tournament in golf and one of the biggest in sports. Of course its going to get special treatment above what are really two big games, but not season defining games if you see what I am saying.


Biggest tournament in golf? Maybe across the pond, but definitely not in the U.S. It's big...but I'd say that Masters and the British Open are bigger. Ryder Cup is probably 3rd.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Guh. No doubt in my mind, Celtic and Rangers change the landscape of EPL if they were join.
> 
> *How about West Ham's De Michele?* Player of the week, imo.
> 
> ...


Jobber view.

Ireland was awesome for Citeh, he was involved in everything, although he did not score a goal.

That randem Italian was good, but it was very much a case of being in the right place at the right time, combined with some good finishing.

On overall performence, you can't bet against Ireland.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

SWP was rather immense.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Di Michele got lucky with the first, capitalised on horrible defending for his second, went for a hat trick and just happened to spoon it to Etherington.

Not to take anything away from him, ha.

Ireland as DC said was immense, he won't get the press because of Robinho, but fair play to the lad, he was all but out the door before Hughes took over, Sunderland would have took him.

How is Petrov gonna get back in the side is what I'm wondering.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Jobber view.
> 
> Ireland was awesome for Citeh, he was involved in everything, although he did not score a goal.
> 
> ...


Agree with the middle sentence to be honest. For the first goal, good move an'all but it was a poor shot that was deflected of Taylor which went over Given's head. If Taylor hadn't of deflected it t'was right down Given's throat. The second was pretty much perfect tbh. HE was able to do all the things West Ham fans want; skill, perseverance and finishing. West Ham's third goal; Di Michele obviously meant to shoot, but scuffed it and Matty had an easy tap in. Still, if he continues to play like that, he'll keep 
Ashton or Bellamy out of the team.

Stainless basically summed everything i said


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have always thought Ireland is a good player, he just now seems to be turning it on with the players around him.

An in form Ireland along with Jo, Robinho and SWP is pretty much sensational.

Kompany looks as good as he does in Football Manager too.

_(...and we all know Football Manager is the basis as to how good you are in real life!)
_


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That looked like a pass more than a scuff.

On the highlights I saw of Man City's match, Ireland didn't get much attention. Kinda hard to gather he was player of the week when he doesn't even make the press....:side:



> I have always thought Ireland is a good player, he just now seems to be turning it on with the players around him.
> 
> An in form Ireland along with Jo, Robinho and SWP is pretty much sensational.


Your post raises an auspicious point for me.

Is Ireland really that good or it is the talent in front of him is just so damn good? Your own words admit that he wasn't as good before the talent arrived. You could probably put a few players in Ireland's position, and he'd be sensational with those guys...wouldn't you think?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The press here are idiots and for the next few months will be too wrapped up in Robinho and how he changes them when the fact is, Ireland has played well since Hughes came in, especially of what I saw against Pompey and in midweek.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ireland has been brilliant since he has been given a more central role. Sucks for him that he is probably just keeping a place warm for someone to walk into in January.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Man City won 6/0, It's shocking to me but they did absolutely Amazing Game. Poor pompy!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The only thing I hope happens is that the rumours of a great relationship between City and the Owners are true. They are footie fans by all accounts, so hopefully Hughes can convince them they don't need to spend billions.

I'd say the places where the money is truely needed is probably in defense, and a top notch goalkeeper. They don't need anyone up front with the quartet I mentioned, although I guess they may bring in a top class midfielder to partner Kompany or rotate with him.

Hughes is a smart guy though, I don't think he will be stupid and harsh enough to go out and buy players for the sake of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They need a left back. 

I think their current situation is a choice between Garrido and Ball :uhoh 

Hart 

Zabaleta - Dunne - Richards - New LB 

Kompany 

Wright Phillips - Elano - Petrov 

Jo - Robinho 

Looks very, very good on paper. And they still have people like Berti, Bojinov, Hamann, Castillo, Gelson Fernandes, Onuoha, Caicedo, Benjani, Ireland and Johnson to consider. Along with youth like Vladimir Weiss, Ched Evans and Daniel Sturridge coming through. 

Kompany ain't exactly ideal in midfield, but they'll do whatever they can to play him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kompany has been pretty awesome so far. I have watched most, if not all of Citeh's games since the takeover and Kompany has looked awesome.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to take us back to this Celtic and us argument about being in the EPL but the point you are making Nige is very stupid.

The fact is, Both Celtic and Us are much bigger sides than your likes off Aston Villa, Blackburn, Leeds, Tottenham, Portsmouth and i think it is stupid to say not too. Even with our current side we got too the Uefa Cup Final with hardly spending any money at all.

Can i also ask, do you think any of these teams i have named would take hundreds of thousands of fans to the Uefa Cup Final to follow their team? Do you think they would take 50,000 to watch them play against such teams as Falkirk, St Mirren and others?.

Too say We and Celtic aren't strong enough for the Premiership the now is obvious and i don't see why you are telling us that because it is stating the obvious but don't you think both us and Celtic would strengthen, we would have much more money and we would both be in the 6 biggest teams in the Premiership without a doubt which would surely attract bigger players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Kompany has been pretty awesome so far. I have watched most, if not all of Citeh's games since the takeover and Kompany has looked awesome.


Thanks to Footy Manager, i've always played and thought of him as a central defender. I've not seen a great deal of him to be honest, but it seems that Stephen Ireland is really building on the potential he has shown in recent years. The extra desire to hold a place in the team certainly seems to be apparent in his case, but that boy has ability if he applies it in the right manner.

Okay Jay!



Jamie1 said:


> Even with our current side we got too the Uefa Cup Final with hardly spending any money at all.


Middlesbrough got to the final a couple of years ago too without being a big team, and might i add they scored more goals in one game than you did on your entire run to the final. Boring your way to penalties is hardly great to watch. As much as we slagged McLaren off, he got to a final by playing attacking football.



Jamie1 said:


> Can i also ask, do you think any of these teams i have named would take hundreds of thousands of fans to the Uefa Cup Final to follow their team? Do you think they would take 50,000 to watch them play against such teams as Falkirk, St Mirren and others?


So you've got a lot of fans, it doesn't make your players any better does it?



Jamie1 said:


> *Too say We and Celtic aren't strong enough for the Premiership the now is obvious*


Kind of has been my point.



Jamie1 said:


> i don't see why you are telling us that because it is stating the obvious but don't you think both us and Celtic would strengthen, we would have much more money and we would both be in the 6 biggest teams in the Premiership without a doubt which would surely attract bigger players.


Surely you would, but teams like Villa, Tottenham, City & Portsmouth will also develop and continue to strengthen too. Just because you're a big team, it doesn't automatically mean success. Look at Leeds and what Newcastle are going through. I reacted to a comment that said Rangers & Celtic would definitely be challenging for a Champions League place if they were in the Premier League, which is just an assumption. You can't guarantee you'd get the players required to make that jump, and just because you've got more fans, it doesn't make you more succesful on the pitch, that's just a stupid argument to make apart from "we've got more fans from you". Glasgow's a big city compared to Blackburn, no shit!. If you joined the Prem, you'd have A LOT to do to catch up when other better teams would also make improvements. You speak like all you've got to do is get more money and you'll hit top 4. West Ham found that out the wrong way, and City did to a point last year. 

My whole point is Celtic & Rangers are a long way behind now, and you can't assume there'll challenge for the top 4 because you'll get more and they're big teams with lots of fans. It doesn't work like that!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, Hughes put him in Defensive Mid because Richards and Dunne were taking up the CD spots, and by rights, it turned out to be an extreme success, not sure whether he will keep there.

I'd say the best thing to do would be to play all three at the back with Richards at RB.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Zabaleta is too good to be left out of that team.

Kompany gives them a physical presence in midfield that they would lack without him at the moment. I'd keep it the way it is.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Woops, totally forgot about Zab. Was thinking Corluka was still there. 

That's not the first time my memory has gone back 4 weeks. 

Thinking now, I guess that would be the right choice.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

It seems like we are putting down who we feel should be in the City team, I would personally have and this is judging their past few performances:

Joe Hart

Zabaleta - Richards - Dunne - Garrido

Kompany - Michael Johnson

SWP - Robinho - Petrov

Jo


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't think they'll leave out Elano, other than that I agree. 

I suppose Javier Garrido is the lesser of 2 evils when it comes to him and Michael Ball.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I knew i was forgetting someone TBH .

Elano is the one. Don't think they would let him into the team either and will probably replace Petrov although i think he is a great player, Michael Ball is also a good shout to play LB but i think Garrido is young and has potential to develop into a top player.

Man City also have some great youth talents such as Ched Evans, Daniel Sturridge, Onuoha ( spelling ), Caicedo, Etuhu, Gelson Fernandes, Logan and they have a young 16 year old who is looking good and i have heard about, Nimely!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Elano won't be left out for any sustained period of time. It's already known he is good friends with Robinho and Jo, not to mention he is Brazalian and will help them settle in.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> I knew i was forgetting someone TBH .


Stephen Ireland too!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Vladimir Weiss, top youth talent at City. Ripped Chelsea apart in the Youth Cup Final last season.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I also did forget about Stephen Ireland.

Put it this way, in footy manager with that team you would romp any league and any european competition


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Cant belive we didnt hold out yesterday, ah well.

Had a mint day.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So Man City is somewhat deep, eh? 

I do really like the attack up top. The Brazilian trio does look like money...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This thread seems a bit dull at the moment so I figure I'll kick off discussion about keepers and share one of my beasty posts from another forum.



Novus Audax said:


> random Scouser said:
> 
> 
> > Pepe Reina is the best, three golden gloves awards on the run.
> ...


If you can't be arsed reading it all, just post you're order of best keepers or something.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

1. Green 

1. Cech
2. Reina
3. Given
4. James
5. Freidel
6. Green
7. Almunia
8. VDS
9. Hart
10. Howard


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

David James & Brad Friedel are the best keepers in the Premiership I rate. Joe Hart will be quality in a few years time.

Shay Given is only good at shot stopping, his overall goalkeeping game is shite. Cech really hasen't been much since he came back from his injury and Edwin Sar is woeful at this point in time.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea I read it, or most of it anyway.

I'm probably biased but I'd rate Given higher. He's always pretty much world class for Ireland when he plays.

Cech is number 1, sure he's made a few mistakes lately, but he's still the best in the Premiership for me.

Mine would look something like:

1-Cech
2-Reina
3-Given
4-Friedel
5-James

EDIT: Given overall shite? I'd tend to disagree.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Reina
2. James
3. Given
4. Cech
5. Friedel
6. Green
7. Joe Hart
8. VDS
9. Almunia
10. Howard


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Chelseafan said:


> Yea I read it, or most of it anyway.
> 
> I'm probably biased but I'd rate Given higher. He's always pretty much world class for Ireland when he plays.
> 
> ...


He can't come out and claim a ball, his positioning is awful (which is why when he makes a save it looks all the more impressive) & his communication skills with his central defenders is usually woeful. But then again he pushes the ball away from goal alot so people like yourself who know little about the game think he's quality.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo Rodrigo Anderson Nani

Midfield tonight plz.

Fabio is out which is shame, Little Rafa is in though. Still lose though :side:

I hope Arsenal play all there children though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

To be honest, to rate Reina 2nd best keeper shows how poor the quality of keepers is atm.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

3-D said:


> To be honest, to rate Reina 2nd best keeper shows how poor the quality of keepers is atm.


The Premiership has some of the best collection of keepers around. Cech, Reina, James and Green are my top 4, and a very worthy top four.

I'd say Given comes in just outside that with VDS down in 6/7 maybe. Not entirely sure.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't rate Reina tbh, his shot stopping is class don't get me wrong, but if I were a Liverpool fan i wouldn't feel convinced when he comes out to get the ball. With the clangers he has made over the years; i'm surprised he is still Liverpool's no.1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In spite of my prior criticisms of Reina, which was more or less nitpicking to back-up my claim that Cech is the better keepers, I'd take him at Arsenal in an instant, and rejoice for it.

I think the Premier League has a fine array of keepers. Another top quality addition this summer in Gomes who I think could establish himself to be one of the top 5 Premier League keepers in due time. I'd say the Premier League keepers are only second to those of the Serie A, which is no shame given the names of Buffon, Julio Cesar and Frey competing there.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe third best too the SPL with Artur Boruc, Alan Combe and Michael Fraser :$.

Nah in all seriousness, Alan McGregor :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> He can't come out and claim a ball, his positioning is awful (which is why when he makes a save it looks all the more impressive) & his communication skills with his central defenders is usually woeful. But then again he pushes the ball away from goal alot so people like yourself who know little about the game think he's quality.


I'd disagree with most of this, communication in particular as I think it's pretty good.

As for your last sentence..fair play right there. I guess anyone who thinks he's good must know nothing...or maybe they disagree with you.



As for Reina, he's a quality keeper. Sure I think he looks a bit dodgy coming for crosses at time, but in general he's been very solid for Liverpool.

And I'd put the quality of Prem 'keepers up there with any league I think.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> To be honest, to rate Reina 2nd best keeper shows how poor the quality of keepers is atm.


:lmao Awful post, Reina has made 1 mistake in 2 and half seasons (which was blown out of all proportion because it was United at OT) and has been the unluckiest man in the world when it comes too internationals as the only keeper in the world better than him atm (Casillas) happens to play for the same country. As a keeper myself Id say he has absolutely no glaring faults at all (I trust him completely on cross having seen him confidently gather them up in every Liverpool game he's played since the said OT debacle), he is the complete goalkeeper at the moment.

1. Reina
2. James/VDS/Cech (who all are awesome save for 2/3 games a season)
5. Green
6. Given
7. Friedel
8. Kirkland
9. Howard
10. Alumina


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina's the best in the Premiership. 

Only Casillas is better, and it certainly ain't by much. 

Reina has been fucking amazing at coming for crosses this season, he's conceded 0 goals to set pieces. He also won the Golden Gloves (for the 3rd year running) when our defense had a bad year, and lost Daniel Agger. People moan about his mitakes, how many bloody clangers to Cech and James make? You'd need an extra hand to count how many they make every few games. 

1. Reina
2. Cech (just about)


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why is sicknote at no.8? Way Way lower than that tbh.

Reina is by no way the second best keeper in the world. Cech, Buffon, Casillas all ahead of him, and i could probably think of more.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

One mistake in two seasons? He made countless at Old Trafford last season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are you ignoring Buffon? I'd rate him higher than Reina.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because I don't wank over Buffon. Better than Cech though.

Cech is not better than Reina. He's not a better shot stopper. He's not better on pens, in fact, he's abysmal at penalty's while Reina is the best in the world. He's not better on crosses. What the hell is be better at? He had a great first season, and has been overrated since.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Cech :lmao, he was on a par with Pepe before his brain damage ruined his game, hell no is he better in 2008.

Buffon has won fuck all, and is not the intimidating presence he was, particularly after Lil Luis lobbed him 3 years ago :smug:



> One mistake in two seasons? He made countless at Old Trafford last season.


One mistake is pretty countable


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At OT Reina messed up a cross, but kept it out. He was partly at blame for the first goal, but that could be mostly blamed on Skrtel. The marking on Ronaldo's goal was awful, anyone would've struggled to get there, and he made countless other saves. He had a shaky day, but was also probably our best player, stopped it being 5 or 6-0.

Oh, and Reina also has the best distribution of all the keepers about right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Cech :lmao, he was on a par with Pepe before his brain damage ruined his game, hell no is he better in 2008.
> 
> *Buffon has won fuck all*, and is not the intimidating presence he was, particularly after Lil Luis lobbed him 3 years ago :smug:
> 
> ...


You what?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Cech :lmao, he was on a par with Pepe before his brain damage ruined his game, hell no is he better in 2008.
> 
> *Buffon has won fuck all*, and is not the intimidating presence he was, particularly after Lil Luis lobbed him 3 years ago :smug:
> 
> ...


Italy 2006 World Cup Winners kthx.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Individual awards as of late, I'm guessing. I have no idea if he's won any or not. 

He might have won one in Serie B, although that isn't an achievement for a guy like Buffon.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lately :side:

The most recent thing he won was in 2006/07 when he won Serie B, I marked.



> Italy 2006 World Cup Winners kthx.


2007 Serie B kthxbi


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He won awards in 2006/2007, playing in Serie B certainly played a part in that though, obviously.


What's Reina won lately? Euro's? Didn't play did he or was it one game? Oh and the Golden Gloves thing which I've only ever seen mentioned by Liverpool fans, I don't think anyone cares about it, and I expect loads of people don't even know it exists.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

FA Cup in the same season as Mr. Buffon's last trophy. Reina's was clearly a bigger achievment though, and he essentially made the last contribution to us doing it. 

And I've seen Golden Gloves mentioned by hundreds, literally every form of press everytime Reina wins it.

He played at Euro 08, played 1 game and has a medal. He;d have been starting if not for the fact the only keeper better than him is Spanish.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> He played at Euro 08, played 1 game and has a medal. He;d have been starting if not for the fact the only keeper better than him is Spanish.


Not to mention he was the spiritual leader and life and soul of the squad



> What's Reina won lately? Euro's? Didn't play did he or was it one game? Oh and the Golden Gloves thing which I've only ever seen mentioned by Liverpool fans, I don't think anyone cares about it, and I expect loads of people don't even know it exists.


So because he plays for Liverpool and no one mentions it its not a great achievement?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It is. It's the same thing whenever Liverpool win something.

"Plastic Treble" 

"Lucky in 2005"

"FA Cup, meh it was only West Ham"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

With the team Arsenal are fielding in the Carling Cup, I'm not supremely confident we'll go through against the Blades. I could see us losing in extra-time or something. Hopefully a bit of Vela magic will pull us through though.

Also, OMG, Agger is finally back in a competitive game in English football.

EDIT - Fucks sake, I can't get a live stream of this anywhere but I can get the Oxford v Cambridge match. Good goal by Guy btw :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

myp2p.eu has the oxford game i think .


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't wait to see what Vela, Ramsey, Wilshere & Merida are made of against a tough tackling Championship side, in front of a big crowd, they should have enough talent to get through.

Its just a shame Wenger persists on giving no hope Randall chances instead of offloading him to Spurs or something for 15 million. :side:

*Edit:*

Bendnter scores from 20 yards after some good work by Vela, according to 5live because i can't find a god damn stream anywhere.

I suppose i'll have to watch it on ArsenalTV later.

*Edit*

2-0 Arsenal

Great move by Wilshere, Ramsey & Vela combined apparently to provide Bendnter his second.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Gianluigi Buffon Career Honours*

*Juventus*
*Serie A:* 2001-02, 2002-03 
*Supercoppa Italiana:* 2002, 2003 
*Serie B:* 2006-07 

*International*
*UEFA Under-21 European Championship:* 1996 
*FIFA World Cup:* 2006 

*Personal*
*Yashin Award:* 2006 
*2006 FIFA World Cup All-Star Team 
UEFA Euro 2008 Team of the Tournament 
European Footballer of the Year (Silver Ball):* 2006 
*Serie A Goalkeeper of the Year:* 1999, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2005, 2006 
*Runner-up:* 1997, 1998 
*UEFA Champions League Most Valuable Player:* 2003 
*UEFA Club Football Awards Best Goalkeeper:* 2003 
*IFFHS Best Goalkeeper:* 2003, 2004, 2006, 2007 
*FIFPro Goalkeeper of the Year:* 2006, 2007 
*Onze d'Or (Best Goalkeeper):* 2003, 2006 
*UEFA Team of the Year:* 2003, 2004, 2006 

Yep, certainly looks like fuck all to me!

2 Serie A titles, Serie A Keeper of the Year 6 times as well as Uefa & Fifa awards too, plus of course he starts for his country which is an added bonus!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Carlos Vela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3-0

Arsenal ripping Sheff Utd apart.

*Edit*

Arsenal Starting 11 & Ages

* 21 Fabianski - 23
* 41 Hoyte - 18
* 20 Djourou - 21
* 17 Song Billong - 21
* 40 Gibbs - 18
* 47 Randall - 18
* 16 Ramsey - 17
* 43 Merida - 18
* 19 Wilshere - 16
* 26 Bendtner - 20
* 12 Vela - 19

Average Age - 19

Thats impressive.




Novus Audax said:


> With the team Arsenal are fielding in the Carling Cup, I'm not supremely confident we'll go through against the Blades. I could see us losing in extra-time or something. Hopefully a bit of Vela magic will pull us through though.


What were you worried about.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Average Age - 19
> 
> Thats impressive.


No it's not, damn scary are the words you're looking for!! If a group of players that age and experience can do that to a good Championship side, then it's pretty amazing in all honesty when you saw other Premiership teams going out to weaker sides last year in both cups

Every credit to them and the Arsenal set up!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Impressive, yet I'd still expect that your starting 11 cost more than Sheff United's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KME said:


> FA Cup in the same season as Mr. Buffon's last trophy. Reina's was clearly a bigger achievment though, and he essentially made the last contribution to us doing it.
> 
> And I've seen Golden Gloves mentioned by hundreds, literally every form of press everytime Reina wins it.
> 
> He played at Euro 08, played 1 game and has a medal. He;d have been starting if not for the fact the only keeper better than him is Spanish.


I'm sorry for bringing this up, but after seeing the beginning of this post I had to.

Reina winning the FA Cup, was a bigger achievement than Buffon winning the World Cup? 

You do realise that Reina let in more goals in the FA Cup Final, than Buffon did in the entire World Cup 2006 tournament?

I honestly can't understand that comment. Surely I've missed the joke/sarcasm?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FA Cup > World Cup, clearly. :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

-Destiny- said:


> Impressive, yet I'd still expect that your starting 11 cost more than Sheff United's.


Fabianski - ?
Hoyte - free
Djourou - free
Song - 1 million
Gibbs - free
Randall - free
Ramsey - 4.8 million
Merida - free (although their is a €3.2million compensation lawsuit going on) 
Wilshere - free
Bendtner - free
Vela - 2.5 million

Total - 8.3 million (+ whatever Fabianski cost & outcome of Merida case)


Sheff Utd paid 

James Beattie - 4 million (potential to rise to 4.5 million)
Matthew Kilgallon - 1.75 million (potential to rise to 2 million)
Darius Henderson - 2 million
Gary Naysmith - 1 million

8.75 million for 4 players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That half really was a joy to watch. Rafael embarrassing Capello's lover all half was fucking hilarious.

Typical Ronaldo header, pure quality.

Great movement and play from us, just great viewing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rafael embarrassing Capello's lover all half was fucking hilarious.


Just how good is Rafael? I've not seen enough of him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's good, still rather raw, but he's got a very bright future. But it has to be said, his brother is better, which is just a scary thought.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal 4-0

Vela scores again with a great finish apparently.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Vela for hat trick plz.

Bendtner for hat trick plz.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal 5-0

Jack Wilshere scores, i think that makes him the youngest scorer in Arsenal history?, perhaps Cesc was a little younger against Rotherham.

*Edit: *

Yeah my mistake, Cesc was younger 16 years 177 days.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fabio is a little legend, love watching this guy.

Happy for Wilshere.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Fabianski - ?
> Hoyte - free
> Djourou - free
> Song - 1 million
> ...


8.3 on future world class players, 8.75 on decent first team players. You make it seem as though it's a staggering scorline.

Also I highly doubt the fees you gave were correct.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal 6-0

Vela hatrick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh and -Destiny- i'd call a 6-0 scorline considering the age of the Arsenal players, a pretty staggering scoreline, especially when you see how much hardwork other teams are making of it.




-Destiny- said:


> 8.3 on future world class players, 8.75 on decent first team players. You make it seem as though it's a staggering scorline.
> 
> Also I highly doubt the fees you gave were correct.


Randall, Wilshere, Hoyte have been with Arsenal since they were around 9.

Gibbs was signed on a free, when Wimbledon went the way of the MK Dons.

Bendtner, Merida, Djourou were all poached from foreign academies before they signed profesional contracts meaning they didnt incur a fee.

The fees given for Song, Vela, & Ramsey were the reported fees by most media outlets.

So why do you doubt their fees?

Face it Arsenal just have some pretty fantastic youngsters and they didnt cost much.

A Championship side just got raped by a bunch of kids!


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

Cobblers gonna win the cup!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Guess that's what happens when you have alot of money.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Fabianski - ?
> Hoyte - free
> Djourou - free
> Song - 1 million
> ...


Seems about right to me, take Ramsay out of there and it's barely anything! The vast majority have come through the youth team. Friggin scary!


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Fucks sake. I wanted the Dingle's game to go to ET ahead of the huge derby on Saturday.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-Destiny- said:


> Fucks sake. I wanted the Dingle's game to go to ET ahead of the huge derby on Saturday.


Tell me about it. I can't wait for my third straight visit to Turd Moore, should be as awesome as ever, but i want the police escort again from Deepdale. That disappointed me last year that we didn't have the bikes the whole way there like the year before


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

A few of us always go on the train and the escort back to the station on the way back is always valued.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd say it was necessary coming back from the time warp!

I'll have to take my camera this time to prove that the old ladies from Dingle Town give the middle finger to the coaches as we come in, let alone the rest of the Chav Nation and the shed they put the away fans in with worn away numbers on wooden seats deemed too much of a safety hazard to actually sit down while drinking Bettabuys Lager, the only alcohol they have in that run down state of a stand.

It truly is such a blessed occasion going to Burnley!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Horror tackle on Rodrigo, the only real downer. All the kids played well, steady performance, pleasing viewing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That tackle ruined my whole day.

Was a great watch other than that prick Pogatez or whatever his name is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dirty dirty ****, nothing else you can really say. I just hope Rodrigo recovers quickly, but honestly I very much doubt we'll be seeing him playing again this year.

Manucho should have scored.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ring rust.

Rafael was class. Anderson looks like he's back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson being full of energy for 99 minutes was odd, but pleasing.

He best be in the squad for saturday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-Joel- said:


> I'm sorry for bringing this up, but after seeing the beginning of this post I had to.
> 
> Reina winning the FA Cup, was a bigger achievement than Buffon winning the World Cup?
> 
> ...


I was referring to Buffon winning Serie B, not the World Cup. Serie B was Buffon's last trophy, not the World Cup.

Good effort though.

Buffon's awards are impressive, I do like how most of them weren't recent though, which defies the point of even posting them when talking about who's currently the best.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm loving the idea that the Golden Gloves seriously mean something, it's so stupid to even call them an award. I've not heard of them along with a lot of others clearly, and to quote Reina's Euro 2008 award for being a bench warmer and getting on in a "rest our first XI game" is even better! The only goalie award i'm aware of is that Cech won the Champions League Keeper of the Year Award, which i find bizarre considering Edwin was the man in the shoot out.

I'm not going to say who i believe is a better goalkeeper, but petty awards mean nothing. I like Reina as a keeper, and i can't remember him making a major error like the Goodison one for a while to be honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They may not mean alot, and generally they don't have any sort of aura about them. 

But it does mean he's kept the most clean sheets in the league for 3 years running despite not playing for the best team, which is a great skill for a goalkeeper, is it not? I'd highly question anyone who says it isn't. 

How the on earth did you somehow manage to undermine somthing based on facts and real stats like the Golden Gloves, then talk about those ridiculous Champions League awards which are essentialy the least prestegious awards in football ever, seconds later?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the top 4 teams though. Statistically he may have kept the most clean sheets, but that has more to do with the defence in front of him. All the teams with weaker defences (16 of them - 75% of the league) are going to let more goals in despite how good their keeper is, so it's a bullshit award to give out. If Reina kept the most clean sheets while playing for someone like Newcastle, then fair play. Keeping the most clean sheets while playing for the most negative team in the top 4 is hardly a difficult achievement to manage is it?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Vela!!!

Vela and Walcott on the wings in the future = money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KME said:


> I was referring to Buffon winning Serie B, not the World Cup. Serie B was Buffon's last trophy, not the World Cup.
> 
> Good effort though.
> 
> Buffon's awards are impressive, I do like how most of them weren't recent though, which defies the point of even posting them when talking about who's currently the best.


Fair enough. The reason I thought you was comparing the FA Cup to the World Cup, was because you said that Buffon won his last trophy in the same year as Reina won his. But if you was referring to the Serie B Title, then Buffon actually won it in 2007 - not the same year Reina won the FA Cup.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd rate Buffon and Casillas above Reina, and even on his day Frey too.

I still think Reina is all round very good, just can have his shaky moments (as can most tbf) and isn't very good at coming for high balls.

LOL @ Pogatez protesting his "innonence" after that horrible tackle on Rodri. :no:


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

anyone no where I can see a clip of the horror tackle on rodri?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What's even funnier is people on other forums getting pissed, saying the lad's career is over, yet his leg is not even broken.

Yet again, another exageration in the heat of the moment.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

And its not like we didn't know Pog was a dirty bastard


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

myself said:


> With the team Arsenal are fielding in the Carling Cup, I'm not supremely confident we'll go through against the Blades. I could see us losing in extra-time or something. Hopefully a bit of Vela magic will pull us through though.


How wrong I was. Although that last comment redeems me a bit because Vela is super.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rafeal needs to play saturday, he was great last nite.

Gary Neville was the worst player on the pitch on Sunday by a mile.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Great tackle on the United youth team player by the way. 

Why is everyone making such a big deal about it? For one he got the ball and for two he only injured some kid.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I haven't seen it, but the picture show's Pogatetz leg stuck into the kids leg. Doesn't scream out "great challenge" to me. 

And the fact it's "some kid" doesn't mean it shouldn't be frowned upon, if it indeed was a horro challenge as suggested.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

He won the ball. All that matters.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Aye, he got the ball, but managed to catch him just below the knee with the studs in doing so.

For arguments sake, I'm sure I could tackle Possebon if I uppercutted him.

Deserved red, but un-needed hyperbole.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He won the ball. All that matters.


I must admit I haven't yet seen the tackle in question, but that statement doesn't apply any more. It may have 20 years ago but nowdays the referee and every player on the pitch must have respect for opponents safety and when a tackle breaches those bounds the player must be duly punished.

Personally I don't have a problem with committed challenges given they complky with the laws of the game, and if someone gets hurt because of it, that's simply the risk you take when playing football. A good example is Kevin Davies tackle on Clichy which injured him. To me that tackle was perfectly fair and he was very unlucky to be booked for it.

Rafa Honigstein of The Guardian's Football Weekly put it best when he said would the English think its fine if I stabbed somebody but won the ball doing so?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The tackle only looked so bad because the youth team player didn't have the common sense to avoid having his leg rooted to the turf.

I thought that Davies should have been sent off. I actually think he went in with intent to hurt Gaels leg but luckily for him got the ball along the way. The boro defender actually had eyes on the ball.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> The tackle only looked so bad because the youth team player didn't have the common sense to avoid having his leg rooted to the turf.


Amazing how that happened because he was going for the ball. It was a stupid challenge and a deserved red card. End of.


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

Novus Audax said:


> Rafa Honigstein of The Guardian's Football Weekly put it best when he said would the English think its fine if I stabbed somebody but won the ball doing so?


If played a role in them actually winning the World Cup, then yes, it'd be acceptable.

I love the ignorance of some people though. The fact that it's a youth player means nothing. If the guy took him out in the challenge, it's still dirty. I haven't seen the challenge, so I won't comment on whether or not I think it was dirty or not. But the victim of the tackle doesn't determine whether it was a fair tackle or not.

And for the record, Possebon's leg isn't broken. Don't know if it was posted or not, probably was, but oh well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clean challenge, he got the ball afterall, doesn't matter where the other leg went. It's only a 19 year old no ones ever heard of in his senior debut, who gives a fuck.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Maybe they should come up with a rule that when you tackle someone you should put your other leg behind your head?

Christ, can't believe it took over 2 hours for someone to take the bait.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice 'bait', you're a classy guy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao

BAN HIM FOR LIFE~!

Honestly, the tackle was bad, but he got sent off and will probably be out for around half the time the young 'talent' is out for.

Shit happens.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Having watched the extended highlights of the Arsenal/Sheff Utd match, all i can say is wow and awesome.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

A win tonight plz, the Carling Cup is all we have left.

Obafemi Martins is back though .


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I fancy a Newcastle victory tonight if I'm honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hard to call. 

I'll go with Spurs.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MagsFan said:


> A win tonight plz, the Carling Cup is all we have left.
> 
> Obafemi Martins is back though .


So is Terry Venables according to the latest rumours. Set to be instated to the Management position on a Interim basis. 

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sure you would take him at your club 

Lol at the empty stadium.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

You should just keep the guy you have now. All you need is yet another change of manager.

You just wait, these dodgy Nigerians are going to bring the Umbrella salesman back to England.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Hoping for a Spurs win as I really think with a good run Ramos could work wonders. The Spurs bench is very impressive.

This game has been hard to watch.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't take this as fact but there are rumours Gazza has been found dead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Holy... 

Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually, scratch that. It was only rumours. There was talk he'd been found in Glasgow but someone has just stated on a Radio show up North he is alive and he talked to him just hours ago, or so he said.

Thank god its not true, but let's be honest, it's only a matter of time until the worst does happen. He's a ticking timebomb, probably worse than Besty was. He can't even walk under his free will, its a matter of if, not when.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good.

Will be a sad day when he does go, his lifes gone down the toilet.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just another case of a man that lives Football. It must have killed him with what happened after he retired, he just could not take it I guess.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lives football? Maybe early in his career that was true, but he was destroying his life long before he retired.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, but it was nowhere near as bad as it is now, anyone with common sense can see that. Retirment was just the final nail in the coffin, so to speak.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Gary Megson has a tactical dilemma ahead of Bolton's visit to Old Trafford this weekend.
> 
> The Trotters manager broke with his club's tradition by switching to a 4-4-2 formation against Arsenal last weekend and, although they were ultimately beaten, he saw enough positives to consider another switch on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Odds on a negative 4-5-1 like usual.

Considering how we've played for the majority of this season, I hope we can put a few on Bolton, but I can see it being a tighter game than normal at OT.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I remember that series when Gazza went to manage in china or sumet, un-beliveably shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Am leaving for Manchester shortly so I'll give my prediction now. I'm hoping this is the game we get into gear, like the game against Wigan last season when we won 4-0. I'm hopeful it'll be the same sort of result today.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going to the Newcastle game today, they need all the support that they can get.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Am leaving for Manchester shortly so I'll give my prediction now. I'm hoping this is the game we get into gear, like the game against Wigan last season when we won 4-0. I'm hopeful it'll be the same sort of result today.


I'd love for it to happen, but I just don't know if we'll hit our straps just yet.

And Fergie is viewing Giggs as a central mid now? Isn't having Scholes, Hargreaves, Carrick, SUPER, Fletch, Gibson and even Possebon enough?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

As much as i respect and admire Giggs there is no way I would pick him for central midfield over Scholes, Carrick, Anderson and Hargreaves.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf to him he did fairly well in 05/06 when Scholes and Smith were out, Keane retired and Kleberson and Djemba Djemba were gone, it was down to Giggs, Fletcher and O'Shea to be our CM's and he did a respectable job.

But now, he's looking a little behind and it doesn't fill me with confidence that Fergie still seems to trust him so much despite being relatively poor this season.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

David Blaine is said to be devastated at news that his world record of spending 48 days in a box doing nothing has been broken by Robbie Keane!

I Lol'ed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

On another day Skrtel cheap block on the Yak could've been given as a penalty.

Pretty stale first half, tight and highly charged emotionally, but not many chances for either side.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

When Keane first signed for Liverpool, the scousers were rejoicing, pundits creaming and the yids in despair, I honestly questioned if for all these year I'd subconsciously underrated Keane because he played for Spurs. Thankfully since then he's proven that I was always right, he's nothing special at all. I'd take Kuyt over him tbh, but that's not saying much because I love the Dirk. Even again today he got floored by a fair but rough tackle, leapt straight back up and consecutively closed down three players. Fucking legend that man is.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WORKRATE > TALENT for Kuyt.

But yes, so far Keane has flopped hard. If Levy had a sack, he wouldn't have let him go in the first place, Spurs may be away from their regular early season crisis and Keane may actually remember where the back of the net is.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> WORKRATE > TALENT for Kuyt.
> 
> But yes, so far Keane has flopped hard. If Levy had a sack, he wouldn't have let him go in the first place, Spurs may be away from their regular early season crisis and Keane may actually remember where the back of the net is.


Hopefully Berbatov won't be our version of Keano. Doubt it tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Novus, what were you saying?

2-0. Yes~!

Although I think we paid too much, he has shown some brilliant signs, even if he is not scoring, we are just thankful we have Gerrard and Torres until he comes good.

Torres just showed why he is one of the top 5 best strikers in the world. It seemed like he was going to talk himself into a red card, fustrated and then pops up with two goals. 

So happy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow Everton are a shambles. Saha came on and once again looked good. The Yak went MIA, and Arteta and Cahill didn't do much. Cahill sent off too, silly challenge.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Enjoyed the game today, quite entertaining i felt but i think it could have been better if it was a better referee. Really don't know how this guy is a referee and it does put me off the game a little when i find out he will be refereeing it.

Don't know why Tim Cahill was sent off TBH. Anyway, Liverpool totally deserved their win and played some nice football, in the first half it was nice football but no end product with like Andy Gray saying, they were not playing the right pass in the last third. Torres finally showed why he is one of the top strikers and Robbie Keane also played very well.

Fellaini from Everton didn't start too well but i felt he got more and more involved as the game went on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LMAO @ writing Keane off already. I've even seen people saying that we should have kept Crouch. Amazing how people forget Crouch went AGES without scoring his first. Great assist from Robbie on the goal, terrific movement and cross. 

Referee was a plum today, but a great result. 

Torres is world class, shifted from having a bad game to being unstoppable within minutes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's quite odd how Everton's defence was so good last season, but they're a shambles this season, and it's the same 5 players too. Deserved red for Cahill too. Poor challenge and dissent, the ref had no option.

It was a good cross by Keane for the opener, but the gaps in Everton's defence made it all too easy for him. He was poor in the first half, but his improvement in the second half would bring him up to a 7 rating.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ive said it before and again I will say it, I loved Keane at Spurs, and yes 20m was a bit much for him, but still when he does score, it will settle him and he will be more relaxed, he is very excited atm and if you compare him to when he was at spurs, he was more relaxed and took more pot shots and cheeky balls through. 
The partnership will come good in time no doubt, and remember he is not a full on striker like Torres, hes a bit more like Rooney, I think so anyway, but maybe an "expert" here will tell me otherwise, but I think hes like him as hetries to get crosses in from the wing and passes the ball around the outside of the box and such, he wasnt like that for Spurs though, but it seems he is playing that role for Liverpool. Hopefully Rafa wont play him on the wing anymore though, and Id still love him to be back at Spurs, but whatcanyoudo. That was a nice cross for the first goal though.
If I remember right also, Tevez didnt score for Untied till like 6 or 7 Premiership games in. So give Keane a chance like, its still only September.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Torres is world class,


No shit 

You remind us everytime he scores too


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If you listened to some, Torres is just a one season wonder. People tend to forget how good he is.

Regarding Keane, the goal will come, and confidence with it. Just like it did for Torres today. 

Gerrard did his favoured midfield role well today. 

Something's gone wrong at Everton. 

They always have this "Good season, Bad Season, Good Season, Bad Season" routine, it's odd.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Have to agree with you KME. I was actually saying that too my father while we were watching the game, i believe they have been good for the past two seasons although i might be wrong but before that they seem to have good season, bad season, good season, it is strange as you say.

Also have to agree that when the goal comes for Keane, plenty will follow and off that i'm sure. It isn't like he isn't doing anything as was proved today, he is helping the side play nice football and linking up well with the midfielders to feed the ball to Torres. He made the goal today and done very well to deliver such a good ball from where it looked like the ball may run out.

Don't blame you for reminding us all that Torres is World Class. It's fresh to here rather than Anderson from Man Utd that get's refered to fuckin God everytime he makes a decent pass.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Watched Liverpool/Everton game, I liked the game so far and My God Torres is really really Amazing Striker.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joleon Lescott has become a muppet.

Liverpool were way better and good value for their win.

Anyone know what the La Liga games are tonight on Sky? (prays for Valencia or Atletico)


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to dissapoint you T-C none of them are on but still real good games:

Real v Betis at Betis on at 7 and that is followed by Espanyol v Barca.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bearable, I wanted to watch Atleti and Valencia too though

My idea of scouting Atletico has been hijacked by Sky. 

Stoke are going to have a nightmare against Chelsea today, without Delap.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pretty saddened by Howard's performance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Catalan derby will be watched then, I hate Betis for doing their best to ruin Sobis, still hope they get something off Real.

Thanks.

Atleti/Sevilla tomorrow night will be MEGA.

Valencia beating Depor will be viewed too.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Good game at Villa park, Cisse opens the scoring and a great free kick from Young to level.

Can see this being really good and plenty of goals.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Athletico vs Sevilla this weekend?

That's going to be a lot of goals...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Pretty saddened by Howard's performance.


Don't think he was really to blame for either goal. 

He was 'just another victim' of Torres :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Torres with a Taz gimmick interests me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Don't think he was really to blame for either goal.
> 
> He was 'just another victim' of Torres :side:


I knew one goal wasn't his fault. But I read another went through his legs. I was assuming that was a savable ball...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nah, Torres just thumped it down, would have been very hard to stop.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1604376/


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

JD Scrubs said:


> Good game at Villa park, Cisse opens the scoring and a great free kick from Young to level.
> 
> *Can see this being really good and plenty of goals.*


I really hate people saying that about Villa games.

Oh, what I'd do for a clean sheet victory.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Nah, Torres just thumped it down, would have been very hard to stop.
> 
> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1604376/


Good finish. 

Timmeh really should have closed his stance a lot sooner than that...but that was a such great cross it left him stranded....


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well we are winning. Nicholas is raging at the pen. Ah well, I'll get over it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Not a dive by Ronaldo, but never a penalty. Hardly a convincing penner by Ronny either. It was the perfect height to be saved, and little power on it too. I suppose his technique of lamming them into corner wasn't overly fruitful last season, so sending the keeper the wrong way always an option.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Everyone seems furious about it, even Stan Collymore. 

Such a pity.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The Catalan derby will be watched then, I hate Betis for doing their best to ruin Sobis, still hope they get something off Real.


I predicted he'd be the second coming of Denilson


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hopefully that starts Rooney off now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Didnt Rafa Sobis piss off to play in some Arab football league anyways 

Good stuff from us today, Berbs finally bothered getting into the game and had some sleek passes. Rooney played upfront thank god and was very good, hopefully he realises it and stops dicking around in midfield like he has been. Scholes getting forward often was a flashback to 05/06 and before and he could've and maybe should've scored. Ronnie was solid too, altho Nani was aggrevatingly greedy today, more so than normal. So many times the simple cross was on with good numbers, yet he wanted to work a shot and bar one good effort, they were poor shots.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to point out that I thought Alvaro Arbeloa was very good today. Underrated. 

Riera was quite good again, a put in one great cross. Less than productive delievery on a consistent basis, but still showing what he's capbable of doing, he balances the team nicely. 

Gerrard and Alonso were a real partnership today, covering for each other and totally outlcassing Neville and Fellaini. Encouraging. 

Keane came into things well just before the hour mark, Torres started badly, then hit the gas big time. 

Dirk was GREAT. 

Reina was untroubled, rest of the back 4 were excellent. Carra and Skrtel back pocketed Yakubu with genuine ease. Dossena still has weird moments, but he was virtually untroubled by Osman today and got forward alot. People need to look up when he overlaps though, some good runs forward are being wasted.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a fuckin' dig that was.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

COUSIN! 

KOOZAN! 

KUZAN! 

COOZAN!

COUSIN! 

Great response to going a goal down, no?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hull are awesome.

They were my tip to stay up and do very well, and glad I'm being proved right. Great footballing team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Our weaknesses have been pin pointed and defending from Hull ha been great. I can't begrudge Hull at all, but I'm very frustrated with some of our players, playing right into their hands.

Save us Vela.

Onoz. Final whistel. We deserved fuck all and got it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

ULL!

QUALITY result


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Fuckin Cousin the absolute legend .

Love the guy, Gallas was struggling with him the whole game and i struggle to remember a time when he won a header against him .


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Shocking preformance didnt take our chances otherwise we would of run riot. Gallas beaten in the air again how shocking  

Loss doesnt really matter though 6th game nothing major.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not shocked really. Surprised, but I laways knew they would give them a fight, especially the way Arsenal tend to play. 

Entertainment first, results later.

Very good none the less. This day would have been complete had Bolton not given up after such a wrong given penalty.

Oh well, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

EVER so pleased with Liverpool today, wore my Torres home shirt for the first time during a match today, think it will prove to be a good luck charm (just as the black one last year was a bad one), Torres is a fucking class act and Everton were awful. Keane when he gets his goal (carling cup vs spurs perhaps?) will be a force, we need more link up like for the first goal. Arbeloa and Kuyt worked well and Riera was good again, Reina had no saves to make :lmao

Also, get in there Hull City, Geovannis goal was immense but I missed Cousins header as I was entering my dads car and sorry if this doesnt make sense but im wasted right now :side:


----------



## ONEHERE (Mar 12, 2007)

Chelsea today they looked sharp and focused. The Away game win is useful to confirm their second place spot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rob Styles better be demoted to the Blue Square Premier, he's an absolute joke. The penalty today, and the one he gave Chelsea against us must be the 2 worst penalty decisions I've ever seen. 

Horrible referee.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just saw the incident in the United/Bolton game and it actually was as bad as people have said, probably worse.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rob Styles is uselss, it's a well known fact.

The second goal was beautiful though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't seen the penatly incident back, but we were sitting directly parallel to the challenge on Ronaldo, never a penalty, none of us could believe it, no one called for it, and we were all basically embarrassed about it. Didn't look like a dive either, but I heard that raging idiotic **** Stan Collymore saying it was, but it just seemed he went down due to the challenge.

As for the peformance, Fletcher was awful, Berba's movement was good, but he's just not at the races, Neville can't cross a ball, Rooney was fantastic, Nani's little cameo was impressive and Anderson needs to be more of a selfish **** and get some confidence. Well deserved the win, and in truth it should have been more.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> As for the peformance, Fletcher was awful, Berba's movement was good, but he's just not at the races, Neville can't cross a ball, Rooney was fantastic, Nani's little cameo was impressive and Anderson needs to be more of a selfish **** and get some confidence. Well deserved the win, and in truth it should have been more.


Would you agree (bear in mind I havent seen any of your match yet) that the penalty changed the complexion of the game as the dogger inferred it did?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly, I think we were always going to win it, it was just a gift that made the rest of the match so much easier. We were just spanking the ball around for fun once we scored the penalty, if we'd driven on with purpose, we'd have easily got a few more.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Who'd trust a dogger eh?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I obviously was not there but it seemed by all intenstive purposes that Bolton were going to hold out, and maybe even nick it, in similar style to Hull/Arsenal, they were praised for how good they were in defense and when going forward by Soccer Saturday, the BBC show and such.

I was not there, but it seemed you were struggling to a draw and after that, they just gave in and you got on top.

Not entirely sure though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So yeah, I don't how Newcastle's Interm Manager's target is in 6 games to get 18 points.

Realistic, plz.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah soz DC, Bolton had one good chance from Muamba, but we dominated possesion and had something like 30 chances with more than half on target and Jussi saved them various times.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

I might sound crazy here but when Rob Styles gave that penalty to Man Utd, I think he blew the whistle by mistake. Just on reactions. His facial expression after he blew it was like 'shit, what have I done'. He hesitated then pointed to the penalty spot in an unconvincing manner. Once the whistle was blown he thought about another solution but couldn't give a freekick to Bolton because it would make no sense, and he knew he couldn't just play on because everyone had stopped, so he had no choice but to point to the penalty spot. 

Anyone else have the same feeling on this?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He did look like he gave it a big think before pointing, and how wrong he was after all.

It's not the first silly penalty decision we've all seen given or not given, and it surely won't be the last.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was like the world froze when he blew, no one knew why, and it seemed to take forever for him to point to the spot as well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone think Portsmouth vs Tottenham will be worth watching?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes.

They are both shit this season, so goals galore imo.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

What a great result for Hull. One of the best in Premiership history.

Burnley 3-1 Preston. I was like a headless chicken for the majority of the game due to the intake of alcohol but from what I saw we were shite.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's a shame about Preston, but Burnley seem to be doing well.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

our team doesn't really have enough pace if truth be told. important we now beat those welsh morons on tuesday night now, if we are to carry on our decent start. off topic i know but for some crazy reason i felt the need to dive 3 rows down when we scored, i dived into a seat and the wood went directly in the upper region of my arsehole.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zBykC9EqK1A 
a video that i found rather ammusing from yesterday.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What's going on with Spurs ? Another lose ?!!! :no:


Yesterday I really enjoyed Arsenal/Hull match, Very Exciting game, Hull had really Great luck and Arsenal didn't deserve to loose tbh.

The Ref made wrong Pelantie and gave Man Utd first Goal against Bolton but I think Man Utd was going to score anyway, Also Great Goal by Rooney 

Now I am looking forward Wigan/Man City game, Hopefully Amr Zaki play well this game


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Tottenham certainly not looking good. Would have been a hard game even if they were playing well TBH so no surprises that they lost. 

Wigan go up 1-0, not sure of the scorer but heard it on the radio .


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Zaki. Awsome strike.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Valencia tbh


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Valencia wannit?

Wigan have a class team.

1-1, The one man wall could of stopped that. Shit defending.

GAME ON!!!11!!!1


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah it was Valencia, it wasn't Zaki whoever said. I said i didn't know but the radio did actually say the goalscorer :$

Anyway, 1-1 thanks to Kompany. He looks to be a great signing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BIG VINCE.

He has a weird shaped head. Spurs should have signed him instead of all those very lightweight attacking players.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

booned said:


> Zaki. Awsome strike.


:agree:






Yea I know that Valencia who scored, It's Draw now by stupid mistake by the defenders :no: Hopefull Zaki can do something about it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Another ref having a shocker, Bennett stopping the game at all costs and just gave a very harsh penalty against Javier Garrido. 

Good pen by Zaki. The mans on fire.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Jesus, another awful reffing decision :no: Glad Wigan lead though


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes Zaki  It's Pelanti thought :$


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Learn English please.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

I never realised watching a match with a hangover could be so difficult. struggling to get into the match tbh. hopefully not the case for the two huge la liga games later on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Football with a bad hangover is a bitch, any sort of sport usually isn't good, tennis I think is the worst.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hate having to watch the world drilling championships with a hangover.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

lol at the world drilling championship mention. you know you're hungover when you ask your mum if she wouldn't mind turning her music down.

im looking forward to seeing aguero in a full match for the first time later on. hopefully he lives up to the billing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I keep having to tell my Mum to STFU with her singing :side:, I get so many headaches. 

Kun best show signs of his real form, apparently he was poor in his last game by his own high standards. 

Looking forward to seeing Flo again too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He was brilliant against PSV, but apart from that he hasn't hit his straps yet. The Olymipics doesn't help anyones pre-season.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Umm are they only showing the second half of the game?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah only the second half of the Valencia game sadly . 

Still 0-0.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

That's wank.

ESPN classics - Everton/Liverpool 00-01 game is on now. Should be a good view for Lpool fans (which I was at the time of the game shhh)


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Super GaryMac


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This has been the worst weekend of refeering I have seen in such a long-time.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Without doubt the worst since last weekend.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

MOTD2 shows how bad Man City were robbed at times. Was it really that bad?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

They should have won. That penalty was the deciding factor. Wigan brought Ranger's coach quite obviously and parked it up.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> This has been the worst weekend of refeering I have seen in such a long-time.


Agreed, there have been some shockers for sure.

Yet they'll get away with it. It stinks that manager's get fined for coming out and speaking the truth after bad decisions while the ref's are so protected, unless you're Mark Halsey i guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

OMFG. We fucking lost to Hull? At Emirates?

The finishing was fucking pathetic. Both Walcott and Eboue hesitated on open shots, and opted to pass instead in the 1st half. Costly shit. 

I'm so fucking pissed and embarrassed too. Hull!

Fucking shit. 



> Shocking preformance didnt take our chances otherwise we would of run riot. Gallas beaten in the air again how shocking
> 
> Loss doesnt really matter though 6th game nothing major.


Uh...I'd say that losing at home to Hull is a pretty major deal. We've lost to Fulham and Hull. We're still fine for top 4 status...but we've a serious struggle ahead of us to win the EPL. Chelsea don't look like they're going to lose to the likes of Fulham, or Hull at Stamford Bridge.

I really do not like having 2 losses in the first 6 rounds.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> OMFG. We fucking lost to Hull? At Emirates?
> 
> The finishing was fucking pathetic. Both Walcott and Eboue hesitated on open shots, and opted to pass instead in the 1st half. Costly shit.
> 
> ...


Have we not teached you anything?

I swear, I am going to de-American you if its the last thing I do, goddamit!!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

teached?

Nice English!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That was intentional.

<.>


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

For the record Liverpool's tie with Stoke annoyed me greatly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Manchester's start to this series has left me less than pleased.

We need to go on a run of like 10 winning rounds in a row.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Have we not teached you anything?
> 
> I swear, I am going to de-American you if its the last thing I do, goddamit!!


Well...I dunno better.

Last season, Arsenal didn't get their 2nd loss until March 23rd. We couldn't even get out of September this season...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Former Tottenham manager Terry Venables has blamed Dimitar Berbatov for the club's terrible start to the season, describing the Manchester United striker's presence at the beginning of the campaign as "poisonous".
> 
> The Bulgarian started the season at White Hart Lane but was clear in his desire to realise a 'dream' move to United. Speculation over Berbatov's future dominated Spurs' early matches as manager Juande Ramos wrestled with whether or not to select the striker, who eventually signed for the Red Devils in a £30million deal.
> 
> ...


Watch out for SCATHING Terry :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Atleast he's not as bad as Medo, he thought it was penetli or some shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Leave Medo alone please.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

.

I don't like it when you raise your voice.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

The lack of an actual team has cost Tottenham a decent start to the season to be fair.

WOW just listening to SSN and there is some do-gooder wittering on about homosexual chanting is unacceptable and Tottenham fans shouldn't be able to attend the game at Fratton Park next season.

Christ they were only chanting 'Campbell is a gay boy', which is true. In a few years time I swear you're not going to be able to move or speak at football games. The live experience at football games has changed dramatically during my lifetime.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty laughable choice not to have Chelsea/Villa on tv this weekend, has to be said.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Ditto for LFC/City, at least I dont think it's on


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope, it's West Ham v Bolton and Everton v Newcastle.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

What about saturday?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our game against Blackburn at 5:30 is the only Premier League game on, no lunchtime game sadly.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

It's tough game for United Tomorrow at Blckburn's home but I think there's no way United can loose any more points at this time, so I see United winning.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Medo said:


> It's tough game for United Tomorrow at Blckburn's home but I think there's no way United can loose any more points at this time, so I see United winning.


It's football, there's always a chance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> It's football, there's always a chance.


Yea sure I know  but I am just saying that United needs to win this match.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Those are the most wank TV choices for games at a weekend that I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's the same at this stage of every season, although last season Sky got it wrong with their choices basically every weekend.....

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ant-at-mirror-man-simon-bird-115875-20770121/

So fucking funny.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Medo said:


> Yea sure I know  but I am just saying that United needs to win this match.


They do, but i'm not so sure how this match is going to go. Ever since we got promoted back to the Premiership in 2001, United have only beaten us once in eight games at Ewood, and we've beeaten them 3 times. That includes one occasion 2 1/2 years ago where we scored 4 goals with Shefki Kuqi playing up front on his own for us! That still cracks me up.

It still makes me cringe how United scored at the death against us at the back end of last season to equalise. If we can stay tight at the back which is a push, then i think we can hold on for a draw, but i think that's the best we can expect. United's injuries adding up certainly help, but with Ronaldo back along with Tevez, Berbatov, Nani & Anderson, they still possess so much ability to hurt you at any second.

Incey likes to play football, so it should be a good game for sure!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You may cringe about us scoring at the death last time, and I would if I was in your position, but it has to be said we more than deserved a point.


Not sure what to think about the game really, it'll be tough as it always is. But seeing as there is no Friedel now, who always tends to have a blinder against us, I'm hopeful of getting all three points.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> They do, but i'm not so sure how this match is going to go. Ever since we got promoted back to the Premiership in 2001, United have only beaten us once in eight games at Ewood, and we've beeaten them 3 times. That includes one occasion 2 1/2 years ago where we scored 4 goals with Shefki Kuqi playing up front on his own for us! That still cracks me up.


That's because our team was a mess by that stage with a random midfield tbh

And no Utd have won more than once recently at Ewood, in 04 when Alan Smith scored in the final moments 
and in 06 when Saha scored the only goal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Best Away of the season today! C'mon United


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> And no Utd have won more than once recently at Ewood, in 04 when Alan Smith scored in the final moments


That was a 1-1 draw. Dickov put us ahead in the first half with a left foot half volley across goal in front of the Darwen End before Saha handballed it for Smith to volley in the 4th minute of 3 added. Trust me, i was there and very sick walking away from that. Plus, all the Sky & BBC reports say the same, 1 win in 8 at Ewood in the league. When it comes to Rovers, i'm never wrong.



Renegade™ said:


> and in 06 when Saha scored the only goal.


That was the year you won at our place in the league. You beat us in the Carling Cup in 2003 at Ewood. We were hammered 3-1 after Andy Cole put us ahead in the first couple of minutes.


I'll run it down for you

*01/02:* 2-2 (Beckham og, Gillespie)
Away 2-1 United (Hignett)

*02/03:* 1-0 Rovers (Flitcroft)
Away 3-1 United (Berg)

*03/04:* 1-0 Rovers (Stead)
Away 2-1 United (Emerton)

*04/05:* 1-1 (Dickov)
Away 0-0

*05/06:* 4-3 Rovers (Bentley 3, Neill pen)
Away 2-1 Rovers (Pedersen 2)

*06/07:* *1-0 United*
Away 4-1 United (Derbyshire)

*07/08:* 1-1 (Santa Cruz)
Away 2-0 United

1 win in 8 years at Ewood! 

This is fun, i'll do some more!

*92/93:* 0-0
Away 3-1 United (Gallacher)

*93/94:* 2-0 Rovers (Shearer 2)
Away 1-1 (Gallacher)

*94/95:* 4-2 United (Warhurst, Hendry)
Away 1-0 United

*95/96:* 2-1 United (Shearer)
Away 1-0 United

*96/97:* 3-2 United (Warhurst 2)
Away 2-2 (Warhurst 2)

*97/98:* 3-1 United (Sutton pen)
Away 4-0 United

*98/99:* 0-0
Away 3-2 United (Blake, Marcolin)

Quite a difference before we dropped, 4 wins in a row at one stage.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

All three games scoreless so far. Hopefully it's not a bad omen for the rest of the weekend. Walcott is shite too, just feel I should mention it given all English pundits seem to be creaming about him since his England hat-trick.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I think its just the match-ups. Only Arsenal/Sunderland has the potential for more than a few goals, and that has not happened because Arsenal - by all accounts - have been second best to Sunderland thus far.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

All accounts are wrong.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am not watching, just going by what GSS, BBC and any other sites I am reading are saying.

However, 0-0 tells its own story.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

When people use myp2p.eu, which service do you usually use? Setanta Media Player for me constantly doesn't load. Which is most reliable for you?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't use that. Don't trust those sites.

I use Justin TV on rare occasions. Not watching any today though, got stuff to write out for work and Football can't get in the way!

(It probably will for United/Blackburn)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I use Justin TV on rare occasions. Not watching any today though, got stuff to write out for work and Football can't get in the way!


But it will at some point right?!



Emperor DC said:


> (It probably will for United/Blackburn)


That's the game i need to see, thanks for the help DC.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh.

Fuck. I must've really pissed off the Sports Gods. My teams cannot stop losing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck me, poor old Arsenal!!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck sake. This is jut getting embarrassing now. Fulham were good value for their win. Hull were clever about it and rode their luck, but this is jut ridiculous.

EDIT - I suppose that makes it a little better.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao

'gotta love it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CESC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

'gotta love it.

Get Out of Jail Free at its finest.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rex Audax said:


> Fuck sake. This is jut getting embarrassing now. Fulham were good value for their win. Hull were clever about it and rode their luck, but this is jut ridiculous.
> 
> EDIT - I suppose that makes it a little better.


I'm really not looking forward to playing the big 4 clubs. It's going to be rough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Annoyed Fab saved them, but it has to be said another very poor result. But I'll take it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We'd have been pelted with abuse if we didn't win that, Arsenal are being portrayed as hero's by GSS for snatching a point late on. Crazy.

Hopefully we take advantage of those dropped points tommorow, but I have my doubts, we aren't great at Eastlands.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you Fabregas!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If someone step up and maintains discipline in a holding role, I think when it come to the big four, we'll beat them on our day, but otherwise we'll lose. We're inconsistent like that. Hopefully Drogba's injured when we come up against Chelsea.

EDIT - For streams, download SopCast and use this site:

http://www.streamingpalace.110mb.com/


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

Brown
Ferdinand
Vidic
Evra

Anderson
Fletcher
Giggs

Ronaldo
Rooney
Berbatov

Subs:

Amos
Rafael
Evans
O'Shea
Park
Nani
Tevez


Strong line-up on paper, fuck knows how it will play though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Big month for 'Le Arse coming up.

Everton, Tottenham and United coming up in the next 4 weeks with a potentially tough match against West Ham. However, if Arsenal can actually start to string it together, I'd say maximum points except for the United game should be possible.

--

KME, I agree with 'ya, but I am hoping we can turn it around and win tomorrow. We need to cash in on poor starts by United and Arsenal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RM, is Roo fit enough to start?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I heard he was a doubt but there was a good chance that he was going to start.

Surprised they don't sit him on the bench and start with Tevez though.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Bloody Fabregas


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Tevez.

United's best striker imo and is being wasted on the bench.

-- 

btw, I never knew how bloody defensive Arsenal fans were. Stevo on BBC Sport is getting bombarded with threatening messages for suggesting thier Title chances would have been over had they lost.

Whilst not true, in essence, losing would have been as near if a disaster as you can get with Arsenal still to play the us, Chelsea, United.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great that Tevez isn't starting. An unfit Rooney is good news, but the word doubtful always means, will start as a 'Surprise'! I'm disappointed Villanueva is on the bench and that lazy ass Gamst is starting. Villanueva is our one major threat, got to be a mistake to drop him in a game that he would pose a real threat where no one else will.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

FUCK!!!

Wise just got a late winner at Highbury in the classic match I'm watching :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Great that Tevez isn't starting. An unfit Rooney is good news, but the word doubtful always means, will start as a 'Surprise'! I'm disappointed Villanueva is on the bench and that lazy ass Gamst is starting. Villanueva is our one major threat, got to be a mistake to drop him in a game that he would pose a real threat where no one else will.


I don't think you'd have gotten away with playing each of Santa, Roberts and Villanueva, otherwise you wouldn't have gotten enough bodies behind the ball. The prior two will be very good for a more direct route too. Gamst will be handy for set-pieces too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gamst always seem to play well against us, it aint fair tbh 

Oh and Novus you sexeh beast, dont double post :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Actually, you're right, horrible team selection from Ince. Blackburn will be drubbed. Tugay will get horribly overrun and Warnock isn't a central midfielder.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Warnock is there as a ball winner. He's safer there than at left back as he loves bombing forward. Jason Roberts is on the bench, Roque is on his own with Derbyshire in a wide role like last week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gah, with Tugay and Warnock in the middle, no Simpson and Pedersen starting, it looks like a pretty poor side on paper. 

Don't think United are playing that 4-3-3 malarchy either, looks like 4-4-2 to me. Amazing how Anderson and Fletcher aren't a great midfield partnership, but will still probably win the battle there today.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great save, then he goes and does that.

I bet that would have been a free kick had Edwin fluffed it at the other end!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ There's no doubt really, Steve Bennett is the ref.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll do, haven't had to work all that hard really, had it pretty easy.

Hope we can get a quick goal in the second half to kill them off.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not surprised United have played like they have. Normally perform when required too and its a period of time where wins are needed to keep up with Chelsea early on. But, this is football, so who knows.

As long as its 1-0, Blackburn always have a chance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutely shocking performance. I just hate the sit back and let them rape you approach, just so pointless because you are bound to let a goal in at some point. It's just frustrating that the goal came like that. So annoying when you see keeper's get free kicks like that week in week out, and when it happens to us, we don't get it. So typical it's against a big team too, what a big surprise!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Class goal, great finish.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Roon, The Roon, The Roon is on fire...

Not a brilliant finish though, could have been saved.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds silly, but if Robinson was fit it might be still 0-0 :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Don't be silly, Robinson would have found a way to stuff up :side:

Also, Brown did make a quality stop in the first half.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Vidic is so immense.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Rooney is a fucking quality player isn't he! Hes after maturing and brushed up his finishing over the last couple of seasons.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should have been more, but I'm more than happy with the performance. Rooney seems to have stolen Ronaldo's finishing boots.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rooney goes through phases where he can't miss and then phases where he can't hit a barn door. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Rooney has been finishing well, but remember Ronaldo has been assisting a fair bit recently which is what he didnt do enough of last season imo.

Jason Brown played fairly well for Rovers today. Tevez should've added a third, unlucky to hit the post.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You may have a point about Ronaldo sacrificing his creating game last season, but nevertheless I still think he should be exempt from any type of criticism considering what he did do.

Jason Brown was apparently MOTM according the the Rovers' loudspeaker. I LOL'd.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I would never criticize him after his effort last season, just saying, he's been more creative this season already than last.

Fuck I need some sleep


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I would never criticize him after his effort last season, just saying, he's been more creative this season already than last.
> 
> Fuck I need some sleep


I approve of your avatar.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Where can I watch spurs v Hull? Myp2p doesnt have it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What's wrong with the Spurs this season?!!! Hull is going over 1-0 Now !


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are City playing well, or are Liverpool playing badly?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

City have out classed them.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

West Ham were wank today.

Discuss.

Ye, we were pretty shite. Green lost concentration, there's no way you can blame a slippy ball for that. The second one he could of possibly done better with and the third one he was out done by the swerve, no doubt tbh.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Grrr Liverpool best not great a point out of this.

FOOK.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'll win it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

If Liverpool manage to win this, which is looking likely with Torres on fire and keane after coming on, I think they will answer a few questions about their title hopes. Robinho just not in the game. Great game though.

EDIT: Pretty shocking miss from Torres, but I guess even the best striker in the world can miss sitters from time to time 

Juadne Ramos needs to fuck off. The team cannot do anything right atm.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Spurs losing is beyond a joke now.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

pwned to City to be fair.

IT'S THEIR YEAR.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool about to win, hardly a surprise once they got back on level terms.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You've got to laugh at Tottenham. Hull in to 3rd, brilliant! I'm so happy for Phil Brown too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yes Spurs are Joke.




Amazing comeback by Liverpool, Torres is Brilliant striker.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone but that useless Kuyt.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Kuyt is becoming a Liverpool legend.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Fucking Bently is a waste of space, spends more time putting wax in his hair than training id say. I expect Ramos to be sacked in the next few days.

Well done to Liverpool though, I was surprised Babel didn't come on instead of Benayoun but when Benayoun and Keane came on, Liverpool seemed to get an injection of pace. Great game. Why wasn't Keane playing in the first place though?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

NEVER DOUBT THE KUYT!!!

That goal, and performance has literally forced me too fork out my money and get a Dutch shirt with Kuyt on the back. Not only a Liverpool legend, but a football legend


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Fucking Bently is a waste of space, spends more time putting wax in his hair than training id say.


No sypmathy for him. He said he wanted to leave us to go and play for a Champions League club. He may get his wish if meant Championship club the big headed fuckin prick!



CyberWaste said:


> I expect Ramos to be sacked in the next few days.


Fuckin serves Levy right for sacking Jol last season. That was a disgrace and i hope to god he pays the price for that.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Dirk you absolute lege, last season that game would have been a defeat, or at most a draw. So glad we managed to win it after being so crap 1st half, we pissed all over them in the second, great fighting spirit.

:smug: tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Since I had an in-out stream for the Arsenal match...I didn't realize that we got screwed by the line judge linesmen.

Walcott's ball was on the line..and RVP's goal should have counted. 

HOSED!!!11!!

2-1 Arsenal. Give us our 2 points, dammit!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao

That's luck for 'ya. Get used to it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Line judge, lawls 

Honestly though, you wouldn't make any further progress if the decisions were better, you'd still be behind us if that hideous linesman in the Liverpool/Stoke match wasn't a baboon :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Walcott's ball was on the line..and RVP's goal should have counted.
> 
> HOSED!!!11!!


Once the whitle had gone Sunderland's defence stopped, so wrong decision but I wouldn't call it a sure goal unfairly disallowed.

Also, the decision in the Liverpool Stoke game was spot on with the new offside laws.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Line judge...linesmen....

Same thing. In my defence, I watched a lot of football and a lot of football this weekend. Mixed them up.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

You're learning.

You dare called it Soccer in that last sentence and I would have flipped a fucking lid!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm way past the stage of 'soccer'. Though, I don't understand the disdain for the term. Association Football..soccer. But I digress. Football. :agree: 

So anyway...

How close was LFC to tying it up prior the red card to Zabaleta? I look at the possession, and see it was 66-34 in LFC's favor. That's pretty bad. But with Gerrard-Masch-Alonso being 3/4ths of the diamond formation(Torres, the obvious other)...cannot say I'm surprised that LFC dominated the possession like that. 

I'm just wondering if their possession-control happened before or after the red card. If after...Zabaleta should feel like a donkey-ass. Costly stupid challenge. 

Other quick thoughts:

- Hull is not getting relegated. I know it's only early October...but goodness, that's impressive football from the new side. They'll drop out of the top ten over the course of the season...but I don't think they'll be in the relegation fight. 
- At this point, I'm predicting a relegation battle involving Stoke, Newcastle, Fulham, West Brom, and Bolton. I'd like to include TOTTY~~~!!!...but they have too much ability to stay there. But if they got relegated, that'd be awesome.
- Geovanni, Leadbitter, and Crouch had the best goals I saw this weekend. Not including Cesc, of course.
- Fucking Chelsea.



> Once the whitle had gone Sunderland's defence stopped, so wrong decision but I wouldn't call it a sure goal unfairly disallowed.
> 
> Also, the decision in the Liverpool Stoke game was spot on with the new offside laws.


Avatar - Liverpool 
Sig - Arsenal

:no: :no: :no: 

Tho..I do admire Kuyt's grindiness. He's a grindy player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I approve of your avatar.


Ya, quite sexeh ain't it :argh:

Bit late I know but credit to Pool, shit first half and totally outdone, and managed to reverse that in the second half. SUPER DIRK is actually scoring a few goals atm, what is going on with the world?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll be well pleased if we beat Wigan (>_> if we draw) and I'll take the title contention serious if we end the drought at Stamford Bridge and beat Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Avatar - Liverpool
> Sig - Arsenal


Correction, avatar - Kuyt. Most Liverpool fans would be disheartened by my mockery of YNWA anyway. I just love the Kuyt 

I was actually rooting for City in that match too, and would have been annoyed if Torres tapped in what should have been his hat-trick, but Kuyt being the hero made epic.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I'll take the title contention serious if we end the drought at Stamford Bridge and beat Chelsea.


I doubt that tbf.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It could happen. Never say never.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chances are it won't tho, it's not impossible, but unlikely.



> Fergie wants an £18m Pal
> United are poised to make an £18million swoop for Wigan ace Wilson Palacios. SunSport understands the champions could nab the midfielder as early as January, although the deal is more likely to happen at the end of the season. A close pal of Palacios said: “You know the rapport between Steve Bruce and Alex Ferguson. They’re very close. United have been following Wilson closely for some time. Steve benefited from his rapport with Sir Alex and was able to keep Wilson for six months or a year more. Nothing is signed but there’s a moral agreement. Wigan have set the bar high, £18m. It’s possible it could be done in January.”
> Antony Kastrinakis, The Sun


Don't need him, don't really wanna see him at the club anyways, we have more than enough CM's as it stands.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wilson Palacios is a very handy player. I think Wenger would seriously be regretting not getting him when he was on trial at Arsenal. Wigan have dominated the midfield in almost every match they've played in this season, and while Zaki may be getting the plaudits, Palacios ha been their most impressive player for my money. Everything you want in a midfielder and more. He's pretty much a better version of Anderson, in fact they are very similar players. He'll be playing in Europe in good time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

One player doesn't make the team tho, sure he's been good and he's one of their better players, but I don't rate him above Anderson, Carrick or Hargreaves tbf.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Cant see you signing him as long as Anderson is there tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No need for him whatsoever, if that happens it would be truly bizarre, and for that price I'd be rather disgusted.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

18mil?

That's almost as bizzare as 32mil for Berbatov and 13mil+ for that Russian guy at Spurs whose name I can't be bothered to check.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

3 days without a post?

WTF? That's got be some sort of record.

To spark up some talk...

Here are my power rankings through today:

1) Fucking *Liverpool*
2) Fucking *Chelsea*
3) Ain't No Stopping Us Now~~~~*HULL*!!
4) We're in dire straits *Arsenal*
5) It was only a matter of time before we came back...*Man United*....fuckers
6) Nice game vs Chelsea, Barry...*Aston Villa*
7) Wow. Great goal Crouch...*Pompey*
8) We're out of money?! Ruh-roh...*West Ham United*
9) 3 wins out of last 4 matches, *West Brom*
10) We still got Robinho!! ~~ *Man City*
11) Did you see us steal those points from Wigan? *Boro of Middle*
12) Oooo where ooo where have you gone Romeo Brad Friedel? *Blackburn*
13) Tough break....*Wigan*
14) *Everton*...defense, you have?
15) We paid Rob Green before the match...could you tell? *Bolton* 
16) Hey Keane...youre talking negatively about Arsene? Guess what that gets you? 16th on my PR. Bitch. *Sun'land* 
17) Wooo! A Clint Dempsey sighting! *Fulham*
18) Dear rich people of the Middle East....buy us! *Newcastle*
19) NCIH doesn't care about us. *Stoke City*
20) LMAO! I think Jol's new club is 1st in the Bundesliga. *Tottenham*

There. I tried.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I did like the first two...



LOL @ the rumours that Keane wanted Vieira at Sunderland, those were priceless.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I fear Rooney's recent run of form is just like every other one he has for a few games then won't score any more for a while. Still, its nice to see him scoring, I'm very happy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It's the same every season tbh, ever since he joined us.

Who knows, maybe this time things will be different, but I dunno.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He said himself that Berbatov coming to the club has helped him work harder to keep his place in the team. He knows he has to play well and score goals now to keep his place, which will really bring the best out of him. I feel sorry for Tevez, but Rooney is shit hot right now. I'd still play Rooney & Tevez though myself.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know I haven't posted here for a while, but I just saw Rex;s avatar and must say i fucking hate Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What an odd thing to say.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I just came here, saw that avatar, and so many angry feelings came rushing into my head.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I love the Kuyt, I wish he wouldn't start so many games, but he scores ALOT of important goals, he just has a nack for it, and as frustrating as he may be, he's as likely to save us in our time of need as Torres and Gerrard. 

He's basically an ugly, less fancy version of Luis Garcia. :side:

While we're talking about pics on people's profile, RM's sig is pheonomenal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Thing is Gracia could do amazing things.

KUYT CAN WORK HARD


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kuyt scoring against _Inter Milan_ is amazing. Let alone Chelsea, Arsenal, AC Milan and the like. 

Like I said, he's not as fancy and doesn't score as many now, but he gets similar crucial goals. Especially in Europe.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Tbh when he stops scoring important goals for us in the CL I'll get on his back more, his first touch frustrates me at times aswell as his finishing but he gets in great positions and uses the ball well (primary example, Babel goal vs Mncs). If we sign a better player for his position, great, am I happy with him there at the moment? Yeah.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's odd to think down the years Liverpool have been linked with lots of wingers (Quaresma, Simao, Mancini, Downing etc) yet Kuyt has ended up out there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kuyt has a stigma about him from that period in his second season where he couldn't hit a barn door playing upfront. So now whenever he makes any sort of mistake he's lambasted for his lack of technical skills when really he isn't a bad technician and working hard isn't at all his limitation. His movement is great, he's always looking to receive the ball to link up play to the final third of the pitch, he's selfless in play and almost always plays the ball correctly and he can shoot and pass, and his touch isn't all that bad. He mightn't run at defenders and he's not the flashiest of players but he does a job and how well. He's much better than the likes of Walcott and I honestly think he does a better job for Liverpool than Giggs does for United, I don't care how criticised I'll be for saying this, that's my opinion, and I actually like Giggs, but I have reservations about what he can deliver on the pitch at this stage of his career.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Unfair comparison imo seeing as how Giggs is now what, 34 almost 35?

Look at Giggs back at Kuyt's current age of 27, there was arguably no better left winger in the game. Even for his age now, Giggs playing as an attacking central mid can be useful for set piece delivery and he can pick a good pass most of the time, and he'll still be able to beat players with his skills. Kuyt is not a natural winger, sure he works hard out there but hell, didn't Giggs outscore Kuyt in the EPL last season?

Edit: Turns out Kuyt managed 3 goals last season, as did Giggs. Pitiful return for a striker as he was until about Feb last season tbf.

Work rate aside, Kuyt doesn't have anything really to offer Liverpool, and I feel seeing as Ryan Babel is only right footed anyways, he should be their right winger, not Kuyt.


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

So can anyone update me on the West Ham situation? I know the owner lost somewhere along the lines of potentially 230 million pounds from Iceland's 2nd bank getting taken over by the government and his ensuing sack, but what about the Tevez ordeal with Sheffielf United, and the chances of the club going into administration? Is the club definitely for sale?

I'm having a hard time getting a clear picture of what's going on, so I figure the boys who know the most about footy and have more coverage of it, being from Britain and all, can let me know what's going on.

I really hope that the club gets sold, only because the owner we have now has a name that's impossible to spell... and he's a right douche.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Edit: Turns out Kuyt managed 3 goals last season, as did Giggs. Pitiful return for a striker as he was until about Feb last season tbf.
> 
> Work rate aside, Kuyt doesn't have anything really to offer Liverpool, and I feel seeing as Ryan Babel is only right footed anyways, he should be their right winger, not Kuyt.



Babel hates playing right side, because he can't cut in and shoot. 

It's been said so many times...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

And Kuyt isn't a striker, he hasn't played up front for 2 years and when he did, he was our top scorer.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep, even in the 4-4-2's last season he wasn't playing up front with Nando, he tended to drop back even then. Barely played as a striker since his first season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think Kuyt is morbidly underrated. In my opinion he has been up there with your best players so far this season.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Kuyt may not be a great player and one who is going to be a Liverpool great but he does seem to be loved by most Liverpool fans at the minute and you can understand it because as T-C said, Kuyt has been one of the top performers for Liverpool this season and it obviously just isn't us who are seeing it because the manager also is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh. Too much Kuyt talk.

Can't we talk about someone useful like the ALMIGHTY William Gallas?

I'm this close to naming him 'Super Gallas'. This close.

*blank stare*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scum, sub-human scum.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't rate Babel very highly at the moment, although the lad should mature into a fine player. He has the pace and athleticism a plenty, he has decent technique, particularly in terms of striking a ball, however he has no football brain, but that should change with age.

As for Garcia, he's far too inconsistent to command a spot in Liverpool's starting eleven, and he was never really suited to English football anyway. I think Liverpool are better off with Benayoun than Garcia, as Yossi is capable of brilliance yet still puts in a shift.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Rex Audax said:


> I don't rate Babel very highly at the moment, although the lad should mature into a fine player. He has the pace and athleticism a plenty, he has decent technique, particularly in terms of striking a ball, however he has no football brain, but that should change with age.
> 
> As for Garcia, he's far too inconsistent to command a spot in Liverpool's starting eleven, and he was never really suited to English football anyway. I think Liverpool are better off with Benayoun than Garcia, as Yossi is capable of brilliance yet still puts in a shift.


Babel was eventually the best player in PES05 Master League.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NCIH said:


> I'm this close to naming him 'Super Gallas'. This close.
> 
> *blank stare*



u serious?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Babel is just potential right now, same goes for Nani, but I believe Nani has shown more promise, that might just be me that thinks that. Though that clearly doesn't hide the fact he's the most aggravating footballer in the world today.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

booned said:


> Babel was eventually the best player in PES05 Master League.


Reality > Video Games.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Meh, Babel and Nani have both shown potential and both play in a similar style

Babel's more consistent though, and I think he has a far better shot, more pace and better finishing (and Nani is a good finisher)

Only other way I seperate them is on goals, and Babel's scored more, and more important ones.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really care about goals from wingers to be honest, if they get them great, but it's not a must.

I feel Babel would improve if he had a position to call his own, is he a winger, a striker, who knows.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I feel Babel would improve if he had a position to call his own, is he a winger, a striker, *who knows*.


Clearly not Rafa!

I have to say that Nani's long range shooting is better than Babel's. Some of the goals Nani has smashed in have been incredible, Tottenham & Middlesbrough come to mind.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He wants to be a striker, he's being used as a winger for now because he can do the job, it gives him a role in the team, he gets experience with Premier League defenders, and he's a goal threat. He's not really ready to displace Torres or Keane as a striker yet, but I think eventually he'll play there.

Edit - Bit of a blast from the past, West Ham signed Diego Tristan today. He used to be a beast, one of my favourite strikers when he was at Depor, but he's really lost his way recently. Will be interesting to see what Zola can do with him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow Tristan, he always loved playing Man Utd too it seemed a few years back, always looked dangerous, scored a couple against us too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Well West Ham need him.

I'd wager they need to get into Europe next season because by what people are saying that support the club, they are crippled finacially, like totally fucked.

I'd not be surprised to see Dyer shipped off the wage bill along with Bellamy, maybe Ethrington and even Noble.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Etherington is actually being useful for them these days, and Noble is often one of their better players.

Doubt they'd wanna lose either atm.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

West Ham are more likely to sell some of their better players as they're the ones clubs will want. The Etherington's and Noble's for example will have more clubs looking at them as they're playing well and aren't going to cost a great deal in wages in comparison to guys like Dyer, Parker & Boa Morte who arguably just care about the money. I'll lay off Dyer a bit due to the fact he's been injured, but he has the big time Charlie reputation.

If things are as bad at West Ham as reports seem to suggest, they might have no option but to listen to offers for their form players if no one comes in for the guys on big wages who don't play.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

JUST GET RID OF NEILL. He alone takes up £60,000 of the wage bill per week; the only reason he went to West Ham was because we were offering him more money than 'Pool. We need to go far in the FA Cup this year, like 2006 far. We will have to offload players in January, i just pray we keep Noble, the two Mattys and Green.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3-D said:


> JUST GET RID OF NEILL. He alone takes up £60,000 of the wage bill per week; the only reason he went to West Ham was because we were offering him more money than 'Pool.


Like Bentley, i have no sympathy for Lucas Neill, less even. He is the ultimate definition of a money grabbing twat. When he said he wanted to leave Blackburn for a new challenge and progression, i was disappointed but i could understand it with Liverpool having chased him for such a long period. To turn round and go to West Ham, who were looking destined for relegation at the time was unforgivable, and he wonders why he gets booed at Ewood. Hardly a career progression to go to a team that were all but relegated.

Bentley's almost as bad by saying he wanted to go and play in the Champions League, instead the lure of all the money from Tottenham made up for that. They can both rot for all i care, money grabbing pricks.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Do you guys remember when Juan Carlos Valeron was one of the best and most elegant footballers in the world? There were few bettter to watch.

If only injury hadn't of ruined his career.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I used to love Juan Carlos Valeron. His passing epitomized what is good in football, I was dissapointed when he had an iffy sort of World Cup in 2002, he had one very good game I recall, where he scored, and then a couple of average ones, and he missed in a penalty shootout, maybe against Ireland. 

Reminds me how much I loved that Depor team we played  actually. Tristan, Luque (when he was good), Victor, Mauro Silva, Valeron, Manuel Pablo and Andrade. Top side, but Irureta had lost the plot by then, they got smashed 8-0 or something hideous by Monaco that season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Djalminha, Fran and Valeron behind a striker is just class for any team, let alone Depor. So much variation and flair.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I forgot about Fran. 

My favourite memory of him was coming off the bench to score against AC Milan to make it 4-0. 

Good times.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Thing was at that stage, Fran and Djalminha were easily mid 30's but still carried themselves like they were ten years younger, extremely impressive.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

what a fucking wank first half.

end of.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Djalminha wasn't such a prick around that time, he could have been every bit as good as Rivaldo.

Boro have been balls, big, hairy, sweaty balls.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't forgive myself for not remembering Djalminha as well as I should... But if he had anything on Rivaldo, or had the potential to be as good, I'm sure he was super duper. 

Yeah, that was a shocking half. 

Boro's final ball is awful, don't think they've attempted a shot. 

Crowd is awful too, barely made a sound, I've only heard Chelsea singing. Then they boo'd the players off at half time. The fans performance has been as bad as the players. 

Think Chelsea will cruise to another 3 points.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fans don't seem to bother unless they're team is winning these days, no matter the opposition. Just what I hear on the tele and from people etc. Could it be that the famous...

PRAWN SANDWICH BRIGADE RETURNS!~


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Djalminha was one of those Brazilian mercenaries who only seemed to be in football for the money, a bit like Rivaldo. He had unbelielavable ability and a magic left foot. If he cared more about his profession than money he would have been a god. He woud just do some things in games that most wouldn't even dream of doing in their own back garden. Look on youtube for him and I'm sure it'll entertain.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just took that good advice and watched a You Tube vid on him. Stupidly skilful. He does the sorts of tricks that you should never have the time to do on in a competitive match, yet he does it with ease. It also reminded me that he scored at Old Trafford, not a classic but I remember it rather well. They gave it as an OG I think, but I'd say it was Djal's goal.. 

Two polar opposite goals for Chelsea. Screamer from Belletti, massive deflection goal from Kalou. Game over. 

Who the hell is John Johnson?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Even when called up for the national team, on rare occassions, Djalminha still didn't seem to care he was playing at the highest level, for the best team at the time.

It was amazing really.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Seems very weird to me that players like Rivaldo and Djalminha play football exactly how it should be played, yet don't seem as passionate about it as so many of significantly less talented players. 

4-0, Lampard with a flying header, ono @ Boro. Now that Chelsea are cruising, I'd love to see some youth come on, they have a couple of reserves/youth players on the bench. I'd mark to see Miroslav Stoch.

5-0. Malouda, awful from Turnbull. Youth now Mr. Scolari plz.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Blackburn are going with Tugay and Warnock in the middle again, and are playing Fowler up front. I'm glad I picked Bolton for the win


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mark out for Fowler. 

Not marking for the actual team though... 

I think I picked a 1-1 draw, hopefully that's right. 

The Dagger's back for us today, and Pennant's being given a chance on the right wing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL @ Boro. Absolutely useless, Tottenham would've done them today they were that bad. Scott Sinclair came on KME, there's your YOUTH!~

:side:

ono @ Tugay/Warnock for Blackburn, I think I tipped them


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I wasn't exactly hoping for Sinclair. Pity that idiot Bridge picked up a knock, otherwise Ferreira's appearance could have been one for Stoch or Mancienne 

Also, Heskey being out for Wigan is good, although his replacement is really underrated I think (Daniel De Ridder). We're going to really struggle with Zaki too I think.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think De Ridder had potential but has become a lightweight, average winger. He'll have the odd moment still, but not much else.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Zaki is a beast, wouldnt be surprised if he scores, but I still see Pool taking it 2-1.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

De Ridder has been pretty useless this season, but last season whenever he actually played for Brum, he looked a threat and was one of the few legit wingers still around taking on the man and getting to the byline.

Liverpool could have done with Skrtel today to handle Zaki, but I suspect they'll win comfortably.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> Zaki is a beast, wouldnt be surprised if he scores, but I still see Pool taking it 2-1.


Yeah..I agree. Zaki might score...but the match will never be in doubt.

Liverpool ends with 3.

Arsenal are about to start rather soon. Looks like...

Silvestre and Song are the centerbacks? Eesh. Eboue is on the right wing. I'd rather go with Walcott...but whatev, Arsene.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd rather go with Hleb....



Brilliant that Saha isn't starting. He always performs against us and would expose the lack of strength in defence.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dood! Move on. He's gone. He's never coming back. Never. Ever. Ever.



I kinda like Song in the CDM role. Not sure about centreback, tho. We shall see today.

edit: terrible marking. just terrible. I'd like to know what the fuck Silvestre was looking at...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

No one trackings the midfield runs which is no surprise as we don't have a holding midfielder. It seems Song is playing at right-back, and he's going to have a tough job with Pienaar.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Silvestre is a complete dummy. It's a well known fact. Not that I've seen or heard about the goal, it's just a general statement.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We're playing some long ball to decent effect. Shame van Persie appears to have lost his shooting boots.

Richardson just hit the post three times with one freekick :lmao

Also, KUYT is a beast.

EDIT - The commentator just said he doesn't think that's ever happened before. He ought watch Australia v Argentina from last year as Bresciano pulled it off too, but it hit the same posts three times after rebounding off the keeper twice.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf is wasn't Silvestre's fault for the Everton goal, Song has been owned by Pienaar and he was caught out of position, leading to the cross.

Toure needs to come off he's looking frail with his collarbone injury

Oh and David Moyes - SAHA ON PLZ.

:side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

This is actually making me sad.

I don't think i've ever seen RVP playing as badly as he is now. May as well move Walcott upfront now, he's clearly a striker, so i don't know why they don't just move him up front now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

First of all, where the fuck did 2 minutes of added time come from? There was one stoppage for Zaki being hurt, and it certainly wasn't a very long one. 

Awful mistake by Agger for the first Wigan goal, then superb play for our equalizer. Dossena was dismal for the second goal, should have been cleared with ease. Quality finish by Zaki of course. 

Won't win now though, asking too much to score 3 against a team led by Steve Bruce.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Brilliant goal to Zaki to end the half for Wigan.

Hopefully we can snatch a draw.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Zaki has turned out to be one of the best signings of the season already, what a beast he is.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Zaki pretty much just all but confirmed he's winning the African player of the Year Award.

Also, it annoys me that silly pundits just said that the first half showed how important Walcott is too us :no:

EDIT - World Class assist by Silvester. That's why we signed him :side:

LOL at Richardson :lmao Why was it disallowed?

Oh. My. God. Learn to hoot with your right RVP. It's ridiculous how poor his shooting is with it.

Nice ref.

Hibbert just viciously attacked Clichy who is on the verge of death. Fair play for the yellow, although the crowd wanted red.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

2 wrongs dont make a right ref. Should of been a penalty but didnt give it because he fucked up with the adebayor foul.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Thank fuck for that. It was obviously coming, but i was still getting nervous.

Just don't concede one now


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Apparently the ref is doing his best for Liverpool, according to Charlie Nic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Look towards my avatar.

NEVER DOUBT THE KUYT!

It's all about the Kuyt at Anfield.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait to see this "red card" for Valencia on Match of the Day tonight. Knew Liverpool would come back though. Typical.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I like Clichy game.

He's been excellent today. Even more aggressive in the attack than normal.

Nasri has been good too. RVP...mixed bag of play.

edit: Brilliant play from Diaby-Walcott.

Poor Howard. He's been better than 3 goals allowed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

VDS

Rafael
Rio
Vidic
Evra

Fletcher
Giggs
Park

Ronaldo
Berbatov
Rooney

Subs:

PIG
Evans
Brown
Neville
O'Shea
Gibson
Nani


That bench is a fucking joke, why not put Manucho or Welbeck on there? We should have enough, but it's seriously very questionable to have all those defenders on the bench.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Yeah that bench is disappointing.

Anderson and Tevez obviously being rested for the UCL game as is Brown prolly.

Fucking hell Liverpool. Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck you. 



> Apparently the ref is doing his best for Liverpool, according to Charlie Nic.


Wouldnt surprise me :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dirk Kuyt > Ronaldo. Rexeth, keep that avatar forever...

Great win in the end, deserved sending off for Valencia, great fightback. Valencia ran out of the wall for a free kick like 20 times before it was taken, then went in studs up on Alonso and didn't get the ball. What on earth about those incidents indicates it isn't a red card offense? 

Riera was top class, Agger still needs time, Benayoun was great off the bench. 

United midfield looks really ilightweight, but should do the job.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you Liverpool fans watch the game? I guess you did.

Can someone help? I had Rangers in my accumulator this week but their match was postponed (N) every other match won though. What should I do?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can happily say I watched every minute and every second. 

Charlie Nicolas must have not, because the referee wasn't biased at all. Red card was totally correct, and if anything he gave Wigan lots of free kicks for nothing tackles.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

There was a nice little scrap in the Everton/Arsenal game. How he didn't get sent off, I'll never know.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who was the defender who effed up on Zaki's first goal? That was horrible.

Zaki's 2nd goal, however, was just class. Excellent finish.

Ooooooo. Just saw Belleliti(sp?) scorcher. What a shot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was Agger. 

Luckily he went down the other end, skinned a few players and set up our first equalizer. 

First incident showed his difficulty with big strikers. Second one just showed how good he is going forward, and how important he is in games like this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Guh. At least he redeemed himself. 

Kinda like Silvestre. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've been meh, not totally surprised due to the line-up though, that midfield always looked dodgy. Hopefully we can make the break through, can't afford to drop more points.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Word. You know Rangers would have won so just tell the bookie that .

I don't really know what you can do, maybe just go to the bookie and they will explain you would think.

Also, Man Utd game has been decent and i think for most of it, it has looked like a matter of time before the opening however, West Brom have tried to play some decent football and i think that is why all the neutrals of the new 3 teams want WBA to do the best.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Zaki has turned out to be one of the best signings of the season already, what a beast he is.


Yep 


It was really Good game to see, Liverpool just made it just like Man city game,btw I missed Torres Today.

Chelsea really destroyed Boro tbh.

Man Utd is doing Perfect untill now 3/0


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good win. Once we got the first it was always going to be academic from then on in.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

4-0.

Convincing stuff and a good win, fair go not the toughest opposition we'll get this season but The Roo is on fire. No way was his first goal a foul, total bs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

More than happy with that performance in the second half, and a nice little cameo from a smiling (







) Nani as well.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

Chelsea will win the League, they are too strong.
Better than Man Utd.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Save_US Kuyt. Lol

Too much Liverpool matches are not good for my blood pressure. Lost words for that performance. 

I guess couple things are certain in Liverpool matches.

1) They won't score first
2) They will claw back
3) An opponent player will be sent off for foul on Xabi.
4) Kuyt will score.

What a Legend. Kuytieeeeeee... I love You Man


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Word said:


> Can someone help? I had Rangers in my accumulator this week but their match was postponed (N) every other match won though. What should I do?


They just take the postponed match and its odds out of the accumulator, that's all.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Save_US Kuyt. Lol
> 
> Too much Liverpool matches are not good for my blood pressure. Lost words for that performance.
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Quality weekend though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ballon d'Or Nominations:

Emmanuel Adebayor (Arsenal), Togo.
Sergio Agüero (Atletico Madrid), Argentine.
Andreï Arshavin (Zénith Saint-Pétersbourg), Russia.
Michael Ballack (Chelsea), Germany.
Karim Benzema (Lyon), France.
Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus Turin), Italy.
Iker Casillas (Real Madrid), Spain.
Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United), Portugal.
Didier Drogba (Chelsea), Ivory Coast.
Samuel Eto'o (FC Barcelone), Cameroon.
Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal), Spain.
Fernando Torres (Liverpool FC), Spain.
Steven Gerrard (Liverpool FC), England.
Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Inter Milan), Sweden.
Kaka (Milan AC), Brazil.
Frank Lampard (Chelsea), England.
Lionel Messi (FC Barcelone), Argentina.
Pepe (Real Madrid), Portugal.
Franck Ribéry (Bayern Munich), France.
Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), England. 
Marcos Senna (Villarreal), Spain.
Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid), Spain.
Luca Toni (Bayern Munich), Italy.
Edwin van der Sar (Manchester United), Netherlands.
Rafael van der Vaart (Hamburg SV puis Real Madrid), Netherlands.
Ruud van Nistelrooy (Real Madrid), Netherlands.
Nemanja Vidic (Manchester United), Serbia.
David Villa (Valence CF), Spain.
Xavi (FC Barcelone), Spain.
Youri Zhirkov (CSKA Moscou), Russia. 

:lmao @ no Rio.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao at Van der Sar, Ibrahomovic and Zhirkov


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I laughed at VDS being on there.

Ibra being on there makes sense because he's


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yet has actually done fuck all despite being rather


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But you could say that for the majority of the list. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No Rio is quite disgraceful.

VDS being there was a little surprising.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

No Kuyt? He was our star man in last year's champions league. Looks like Ronaldo taking it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

lol @ no Masch. 

lmfao @ no Rio and VDS being on there. 

That is all.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Currently marking for Stroke


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It would be brilliant if Stoke can hold on. Come on Potters!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What is the score with Stoke and Tottenham. My Sky is fucked for better words and i am waiting for someone to come out and repair it, they said between 10 and 6 and it's only like 20 minutes so i doubt they are coming .


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

2-1, cant you just log on to BBC Sport


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah Stoke are winning 2-1 and Jenas just missed a close range free kick.

FACT: Jenas is shit. Let alone a quality of a captain.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I could but cannot be bothered.

I predicted Tottenham to win as well


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Dawson sent off. It did look quite bad on a replay, but it's not red card worthy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That game was just









That's why I love football.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Spurs :lmao

Well done Stoke, deserved 3 points!

That is all.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, that was aload of cock and bollox. That team is just in a shambles, yet again Bently does fuck all, Stoke, in fairness, should have won by 3 or 4 goals. We didnt deserve anything from the game. Maybe Ramos will be sacked now....


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Man.. Spurs are making last season's Derby look like MU and Chelsea.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Well, that was aload of cock and bollox. That team is just in a shambles, yet again Bently does fuck all, Stoke, in fairness, should have won by 3 or 4 goals. We didnt deserve anything from the game. *Maybe Ramos will be sacked now....*


Do you really think that's the solution.

Spurs problems go alot deeper than their non-English speaking manager, let's start with that ex-Arsenal scout, you call a director of football Damien Comolli, buying average players (ex-Arsenal trash such as Bentley) for shocking money and not buying players who you actually need, all the while selling your best players.

Oh well, its the Spurs way, always looking for the quick fix, the short term solution.

Enjoy your Carling Cup on the way to the Championship. :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Do you really think that's the solution.
> 
> Spurs problems go alot deeper than their non-English speaking manager, let's start with that ex-Arsenal scout, you call a director of football Damien Comolli, buying average players (ex-Arsenal trash such as Bentley) for shocking money and not buying players who you actually need, all the while selling your best players.
> 
> ...


Maybe it would be easier for me to support a top 4 team like most people on these forums, but no thanks.
But hey, even if Spurs go down, which I doubt, maybe theyre jerseys and kits will be cheaper then....

And yes, I think Ramos isnt doing much with the team, but its easy to say, not sack Ramos, after people on sky sports have said it isn it?; but I think its getting very bad now. Theres just no attacking football being playecd with the team, even when Bent and Pav are playing together, the team is just being reative, of course the confidence is gone but they have enough quality to beat most teams.


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

Derby had five points this time last year. Shocking state of affairs for Spurs...

Tottenhams next 4 games:

Bolton (H)
Arsenal (A)
Liverpool (H)
Man City (A)

Even the fixture list is laughing at Spurs


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Whos taking 4th?  :lmao

Hopefully the yids are on there way down. There in a sorry state at the moment.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sure you don't mean that unless thats the way things are down south. I dunno. But with Sunderland as much as i hate them I perfer them in the top flight with us..so we can have the derbys' and compete with eachother..which is so hard in seperate divisions.

Yup Spurs feel sorry for you..We're in despite needs too.  hope yous' get out the ruck too


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Dawson, quite possibly the worst defender in the EPL.

Tottenham need a minor miracle to turn things around.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

They're not real.

They must be an awful, horrible dream. A nightmare. 

But I enjoy it. I hope they challenge Derby's point total from last year. That would rock.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao *@ Dawson, quite possibly the worst defender in the EPL.*
> 
> Tottenham need a minor miracle to turn things around.












They'll turn it around, doesn't look likely right now obviously, but they will.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Quite a turn around it'd have to be, especially considering their upcoming fixtures.

Anyone watching Newcastle vs Man City tomorrow?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That's an early morning game over here, so prolly not.

I expect Man City to win it tho.




Role Model said:


> They'll turn it around, doesn't look likely right now obviously, but they will.


Dawson is absolute garbage, a complete clusterfuck of a defender and I'm not alone in thinking so.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

They will avoid relegation but I'm thinking they will stay in the lower half of the table.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dawson is a strange player. Personally I think he has a bit of ability in him, but his performances from last season to now just about justify Renegade's claim. His main problems concern his lack of concentration, Bramble-esque, in that he can do a fine job but then makes a horrendous error which costs Spurs points and makes him a liability at the back. I think if he can sought those mental problems out he can become a Premier League quality defender again, as I recall being rather impressed by him not all that long ago and I believe people were calling for him to be in the 2006 World Cup squad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ Dawson, quite possibly the worst defender in the EPL.
> 
> Tottenham need a minor miracle to turn things around.


Titus Bramble says HI.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Titus is way, way worse than Dawson will ever be.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

And so is Paul McShane...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

DONKEY Dawson. His brother is pretty good. Tottenham should never of got rid of Jol in the first place. Look what's he doing atm; in charge of Hamburg and they are top of the Bundesliga, should they had a poor start, but Jol would of turned things around, as much as Ramos did. Jol would surely of learned from his mistakes and this year they would be midtable.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hate Rob Styles so much. He's just ruined YET ANOTHER football match, by giving a ridiculous penalty and a red card to Habib Beye. It was a great tackle.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the red card actually made the game more interesting. Look at Newcastle go! Might want to consider a permanant 10 man starting line up because seems to click more than 11.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, credit to Newcastle they fought back really well. 

2-2 now, Ireland scoring again, good finish.

Colocinni's been rather great again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Craig Burley is an embarrassment to the human race. He's a very very poor mans Andy Gray, which is just scary, it's rather pathetic how bad he is. I just can't take Setanta seriously when he's their top co-commentator.

Every sentence that comes out of his useless mouth uses one or both of these phrases; 'to be fair' or 'son'. Worthless ****, fuck off now.


----------



## The Evolved (May 22, 2002)

The man can't go a sentence and not throw a cliche your way. I noticed this season he's been told to moan more aswell.

The man gives zero insight into the game.

Although he's a dirty racist, they should get Big Ron Atkinson to be the colour commentator. The man always has something interesting to say (even if it is calling Desailly a lazy n-thatword-er).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Every sentence that comes out of his useless mouth uses one or both of these phrases; 'to be fair' or 'son'. Worthless ****, fuck off now.


Is he the commentator who always seems to say "Have a run at him son" no matter who has the ball and where they are on the pitch?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Craig Burley is an embarrassment to the human race. He's a very very poor mans Andy Gray, which is just scary, it's rather pathetic how bad he is. I just can't take Setanta seriously when he's their top co-commentator.
> 
> Every sentence that comes out of his useless mouth uses one or both of these phrases; 'to be fair' or 'son'. Worthless ****, fuck off now.


Mute the TV then, not hard.

Never get the fuss over commentators, so easy to turn it down and just watch the game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Some people prolly wanna hear the atmopshere tho.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally agree that Craig Burley is a poor mans Andy Gray and like you say RM it is hard to believe. Emperor, a lot of people like Reney said don't want to watch a game of football in silence, a lot of people myself included do want to listen to the commentators and take in the atmosphere. They are being paid to be listened to therefore should know not to talk balls.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™;6409662 said:


> Some people prolly wanna hear the atmopshere tho.


Exactly. The thought of watching football without sound is just


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

So no Ronny tonight? I guess its ok because we are playing tevez up with Rooney and Berba.
Only problem that produces is that Nani is playing, I don't liek the way he plays. People said he is the next Ronaldo- I think it went to his head.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just seen the European player of the year shortlist and heres my opinion on it. Green = Yes..Red = No... Blue = Toss up. Remember..from January to now, like its meant to be.


> * Emmanuel Adebayor - When hes on form, hes onform but when hes not hes basically useless. He started off last season good but then fade away. Had a poor second half of the season.
> 
> * Sergio Aguero - YES, YES and YES. What a real gem this young lad already is. Great player, talent and had a great year.
> 
> ...


You have Ziriikoock or whatevers but where Totti? not again. This happened last year too. Bunch of ****s. Anyways..where is for me the best player last year? consistant, versitial, great passing, great tackling, great dribbling, 'great at everything but headering' Iniesta!! Having him out of it makes as much sense as putting Zidane in.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> * Ruud van Nistelrooy - Why'd Man U sell him?


He was ageing, and he didn't seem contempt playing second fiddle to Saha/Rooney up front. Also he had some behaviour issues in 05/06, and his agent had been pushing for a transfer to Real for a few seasons. Add to that we play quicker and better stuff without him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't like seeing Rooney, teh way he's currently playing.

He's definitely in-form right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It wasn't only his agent pushing for a move, Ruud had been pushing, he'd handed in numerous transfer requests. Loved the guy, but so glad he went.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I never knew he handed in multiple requests, interesting. I knew he did after the whole clash with Ronaldo at training, but didn't know he did earlier in his career.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

whoah, I turn on 5 live expecting to listen to Sunderland/Newcastle and it's Everton/Utd. And Everton have just equalised, and luckily for us they just missed a chance to go 2-1 up.

Come on United make it 2-1 please


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Come on you horrible Blueshite, just hang on. 

Thank goodness Fellaini knows how to score against United, because he couldn't master it against us :side: 

Pleased to see Cisse and Ameobi score in the Tyne Wear Derby.

Rooney is pathetic too, his badge kissing campaign at Goodison shows what a corporate sell out he is.

4 minutes added time, what a joke...

FT. Thank god. Referee was desperately trying to gift United a winner with all that added time, still wouldn't blow when the time was up. Get in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol @ those 5 mins added time. What a joke.

1-1, glad to see Everton hold on.

I'll turn to Newcastle/Sunderland now, and I may watch Hull/West Brom.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Should never have dropped points there. We completely outplayed them in the first half, they couldn't get near us. Then they just start with the long balls and tried to make it a fight, and we couldn't really cope with it and get going again. 

We have got pretty much all of the hard away games out of the way now excuding Arsenal in a couple of weeks and we should really kick on now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The return of Kenny Jones, the poor man's Drogba :side:

Good battling effort by Everton. Value for the point, imo. Pienaar is back, and how they've missed him. Possibly the underrated player of the Premier League, imo.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hopefully Arsenal, Liverpool and Chelsea can drop points tomorrow now.

And apparently, Joey Barton is getting bottles thrown at him according to 5live.


----------



## MJD (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok two questions

1) I'm not saying United dropped points today because of it, but why was the match at such an odd time when it wasn't on TV?

2) How do the Everton players look into the fans eyes after that performance? If they played that well today does that just mean they didn't put any effort in the rest of the season? That's always bother me about teams who only play well against the top 4.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice finishing, Cisse. Also, I could well see Arsenal dropping points at Upton Park. We've never been the best there, and Cole will bully our weakened defence.



> 2) How do the Everton players look into the fans eyes after that performance? If they played that well today does that just mean they didn't put any effort in the rest of the season? That's always bother me about teams who only play well against the top 4.


Sometimes things just happen for you. Obviously Everton planned on adopting a relatively battling defensive display, and it showed because they didn't create too much, and Neville hits the only decent cross he will all season and it falls for Fellaini. I don't think it's a case of uping the game because their playing a big team, otherwise why have Liverpool dominated Everton recently?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MJD -the game was on tv?

Hull to win against West Brom, don't think I can stay up though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The game wasn't on tv here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh, that's strange.

Your early kickoffs are always on tv here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Bragging about Aussie telecasts as usual 

Super Jonas returns. Brilliant.

Nicky Butt is shite.

Fuck me, Richardson can hit them. What do you know, Butt's fault for both goals now.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Great free kick from richardson to give sunderland the lead against newcastle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That reminds me so much of a free kick Shearer scored for England. Not that far out, but managed to find the power and accuracy to score like that. Incredible goal. 

Also, I'm lol'ing at people calling Everton game raisers. They ALWAYS roll over to United, and usually United play a weakened team and still win. Everton are abysmal against United, they just took advantage of United missing chances in the first half, and as any team would took advantage of it. Their fans got really into it after Neville's challenge on Ronaldo and Rooney's badge kissing stunt. 

Ronaldo looked awful today. Worried he'll only need one big moment to turn it all around though.

Barton coming on, good grief...

Couple of cracking efforts by Cisse there, he's looking beastly today. Lol at their fans knocking off the Torres chant and having one for Cisse though. It's becoming ridiculous how many clubs are using almost carbon copy's of it now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Excellent free kick, and great efforts by Cisse.

What a game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great free kick.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

:agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::flip:flip


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

1-1, ill take it

we were fucking shite


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Lol at their fans knocking off the Torres chant and having one for Cisse though. It's becoming ridiculous how many clubs are using almost carbon copy's of it now.


Yeah, almost as annoying as hearing "Ring of Fire" all the bloody time!!


Poor game at Ewood today, but i'm not surprised. I think we could be getting drawn in to the relegation mix very soon with two away games coming up in the next week, including Villa with a home game against Chelsea up after that. It's turning out to be one hell of a season. I hope it can carry on until May with Hull riding high and some big name teams at the bottom. It's exicting and i love it!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Forget Newcastle, Tottenham are a joke.

They have sacked Ramos, Poyet and another First Team Coach just hours before a vital game against Bolton. 

Apparantly they have not been allowed permission to speak with Harry Redknapp.

:lmao

Spurs are going down. :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't find it funny. Find it stupid, and bad timing though. That game was so important, Ramos and Poyet must have completely lost the dressing room. Comolli hasn't done a good job though, and presumably Alvarez had to go as well. 

It was bound to happen at some point, puzzled as to why they consider now to be the right time to do it with Tottenham having a hugely difficult run coming up.

My mate who text me the news said that Pompey WERE letting Tottenham talk to Redknapp, so who knows...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, they are, don't know why I put not.

I find it funny, purely for the bad timing. Who the hell is stupid enough to sack the entire coaching team (basically) hours before a match?

If Redknapp goes, he's an idiot. He has a good thing going at Pompey and has a good, well rounded squad.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mate just text me again and said Harry could be in charge as early as tommorow. That would be crazy. Redknapp didn't take the Newcastle job when he was heavily linked with it, and he took ages mulling it over and chose to stay at Pompey, I'd be shocked if he chose to take the Spurs job. Pompey are in Europe, just like Spurs, and are in a much healthier position. He'd be mad to leave.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So crazy to sack them all now, something must have gone on that really forced the issue of why now? I'd be gobsmacked if Redknapp would leave Pompey for Spurs with what he's built there. It would be madness. I bet Defoe will be pissed!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck me, I can't believe he's just done that. Ditched everything he was building at Pompey

Happened fast...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So fast when you consider how against tapping up Daniel Levy is. What a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

KME said:


> Fuck me, I can't believe he's just done that. Ditched everything he was building at Pompey
> 
> Happened fast...


Portsmouth are apparently in a shit load of debt and Spurs have money. Feel sorry for Pompey fans though because he's shit on them twice now.

I reckon Tony Adams and Sol Campbell will be joint managers or Campbell as assistant.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He won't be going back for a third run now!! It's bad enough Spurs sacking their manager in the late hours of the day before a big game, but for Redknapp to walk out and leave Portsmouth without a manager just hours before a league game is a disgrace. This has obviously been planned for a day at least perhaps, what harm could it have done Harry to leave after their game with Fulham? He's just proving what an arsehole he is by shitting on them again.

Yes he won the FA Cup and got them in to Europe, but this is just plain disregard and disrespect to everyone associated with Portsmouth. It'll be great to see little Jamie defending him on Sky tomoro. I may have to send an email!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

According to 'arry, 5 million was too good an offer to turn down for Pompey. So they must be in debt.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Their debts aren't anywhere near as bad as other clubs in the Premiership. Harry didn't have to go, but he obviously sees himself as Tottenham's saviour. Unfortunately, i think he might just be. He's exactly the kind of guy they need in there right now.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Other clubs have bigger debts, but most of those clubs are significantly bigger than Pompey and can deal with those debts. Pompey are a small town, with a small stadium. It's seeming, from the way Redknapp was talking, that Pompey could either sacrafice the manager, or sell loads of players in January, or just let the debt heap up. They seem happy enough to accept the compensation and appear to have known about this a while before the news actually broke. I imagine they'll be somewhat prepared with the match tommorow, as Harry said he was talking to the Pompey staff this morning. Not sure Spurs will be so well prepared though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow. I wake up, and check the BBC website and see that Harry Redknapp is joining Spurs, after they sacked Ramos, Poyet, Alvarez and the sporting director Damien Comolli all last night. Harry's built a good squad at pompey, so it should be interesting to see how well he can do at spurs, and if he can get them higher up the table.

Whoever now gets the pompey job now will also be interesting to follow over the coming days.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pompey's debt goes way back to the times when Terry Venables was their chairman. What I'm surprised at his how Spurs supposedly still have money. They've been running significant losses in the transfer market for years now, and their sackings last night and hiring of Redknapp will have cost them in excess of 10M, and I know there's a lot of money in the Premier League, but other clubs with as big stadiums, the likes of Everton and Boro wouldn't dream of spending the sorts of money Spurs do.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Reina

Arbeloa
Carragher
Agger
Aurelio

Mascherano
Alonso

Kuyt
Gerrard
Riera

Keane

Source: 5live

Will update when on .tv


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JD Scrubs said:


> :agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::flip:flip


So I see sunderland fans are as classy as ever.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Robbie Keane has been passed fit to lead the line for Liverpool in this afternoon's top of the table clash with Chelsea at Stamford Bridge. 
The Ireland international has shrugged off the pelvis injury he sustained in midweek and retains his place in the team as Rafael Benitez makes two changes to the side that drew with Atletico Madrid. 

Fabio Aurelio comes in at left-back in place of Andrea Dossena while Dirk Kuyt also returns at the expense of Yossi Benayoun. 

The Liverpool team in full: Reina, Arbeloa, Aurelio, Carragher, Agger, Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard, Keane, Riera, Kuyt. Subs: Cavalieri, Hyypia, Babel, Lucas, Pennant, Benayoun, Dossena.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Pleased as possible with our team, although god knows how we'll fare today


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Superdirk to the rescue :side:

I'm bricking it, but feel we're going to get something out of this game.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't care what Sunderland fans say they never beat Newcastle United they beat Newcastle. They beat Mike Ashleys' team not us. I watched the game and we at no point seemed to press for the win, it looked as though we were aiming for the draw. WTF Joe Kinnaer why didn't you bring on N'zogbia? one if not our best player.

I'm ashamed to say I'm a geordie. Not 'cause of the loss but 'cause of the lack of heart and will to win that we started and ended the match with. In the second half we did fuck all but let them attack us..the goal was bound to come which it did. What a fucking fluke..Richardson will never again in his carrer do that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Richardson did something similar against Fulham, it was just too good.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Obviously disappointed at Chelsea's start after looking the brighter side but on a more positive note, Sutton Utd got Notts County in the cup! AFC Wimbledon also got Wycombe, both are top of their leagues.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Bloody pleased so far, Reina has been untested tbh and Im so glad our goal was deflected off that terrible chav Terry, we deserve a bit of luck in this fixture, just fucking hold on lads.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Deflected off Bosingwa tbh.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I still see Chelsea taking a point, which will be a good result in my eyes, anything more will be a miracle, seeing how well Liverpool are playing at the moment. All without Torres...


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

If this were at Anfield Liverpool could hold out at 1-0...

Doubt it though being at the Bridge. There are probably more goals in this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Score and time remaining update, please?

My gamecast has been on 54 mins for awhile now. I think it froze.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

1-0 'Pool, around 75 minutes.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Di Santo looks like a 11 year old.

Hate to say it but fair play to Liverpool if they win.

Ha Scott Sinclair, thats crazy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

David Pleat has ruined this game for me. "Boswinger", "Peter Cech", not to mention the bumming of all things English, notably Gerrard and Carragher.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Fucking get in, how's that for putting down a marker?



> David Pleat has ruined this game for me. "Boswinger", "Peter Cech", not to mention the bumming of all things English, notably Gerrard and Carragher.


And how he called Terry's elbow on Reina a "push"


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Amazing. Just amazing. 

We've ended their run, what a statement to the rest of the league. 

Every player a hero. Especially Carragher, what a performance. Alonso deserved the winner, he's in amazing form. 

Thorougly deserved win with a fantastic performance. Babel looks lethal too. Great running, strong and a fantastic shot on him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any result would have been good today, we couldn't really lose. Shame we dropped those points yesterday though, but we didn't deserve to win on that pathetic second half performance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fair result and a bloody great one as a Chelsea hater. Liverpool played well, and i hope to god this convinces Rafa to focus on the league and not Europe as they have a serious chance if they keep on like this. And to think he wanted to sell Xabi and bring in Barry!!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wow, didn't expect that. They deserved it, as well. Could have won by a few more.

We need to beat West Ham now. God knows why he dropped Diaby, and god knows why he's picked Silvestre ahead of Djourou.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carragher was completely immense. Fair play to Liverpool, they stifled Chelsea completely. Chelsea never looked like scoring.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That rivals Carra's second half and extra time performance in Istanbul and Chelsea in the 2005 semi final for me. Might ever be better. He was a rock. Agger did well too I thought, very calm.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Carragher was completely immense. Fair play to Liverpool, they stifled Chelsea completely. *Chelsea never looked like scoring.*


If the game was still playing, we would not have scored. No creative spark at all, which is sad since we were at home. Malouda, Kalou and Anelka offered us next to nothing. Really disappointing.

Credit to Liverpool though, a thoroughly deserved victory. Some of the one touch passing you were doing were brilliant. If this doesn't give you the belief to go on, nothing ever will.

As for us, I think we'll bounce back. I still believe we will win the league. Hull will be tough on Wednesday and they are in great form, but we must defeat them to get the wins rolling and prevent any more chances for Arsenal and United to catch up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great Win for Liverpool today  couldn't be happier with the result. We have ended chelsea's run of 87 unbeaten games at home & are 3 points clear at the top of the table


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Great Win for Liverpool today  couldn't be happier with the result. We have ended chelsea's run of *87* unbeaten games at home & are 3 points clear at the top of the table


86.

I'm just saying :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good finish Faubert. You arse. Poor old Rob Green, he doesn't deserve to lose. 

Also, I thought Riera was superb again today. Nobody seems to be able to get the ball off him, unless they foul him. Looking like a very good signing.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Good finish Faubert. You arse. *Poor old Rob Green, he doesn't deserve to lose. *
> 
> Also, I thought Riera was superb again today. Nobody seems to be able to get the ball off him, unless they foul him. Looking like a very good signing.



No, he deserved to be sent off for blatently handling the ball outside of the area.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Does that change anything he did after that? No. He wasn't sent off, and he was immense at my time of writing, regardless of whether or not he shouldn't have been on the pitch at the time, his string of saves meant he deserved better than what he got.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Owell, Man U Wednesday (Y) :side:

Couple of Points:
1) Collins was a beast in the middle
2) Green was immense, 'xcept for the 2nd goal but oh well
3) The ref was a clown 
4) T'was a stone wall booking, not a red card.
5) More of the same and we'll finish 9th/10th this year; which i'll take.

Tell him plz KME.

Bendnter's a twat btw.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Couple of Points:
> 3) The ref was a clown
> 4) T'was a stone wall booking, not a red card.
> Bendnter's a twat btw.


All completely true and appropiate. Adebayor needs to fuck Bendtner up again, but get the job done this time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

-Joel- said:


> 86.
> 
> I'm just saying :side:


My bad Liverpool ended Chelsea's *86* game unbeaten run


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

You would think I'm disappointed but we have Hull on Wednesday, Sunderland, Blackburn WBA then Newcastle, anything less than 12 points and I'll be annoyed, we'll be top by Christmas if we beat Arsenal at home, hell I think we can win our next 10 in the Premiership.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool must have a decent set of games seeing they've already played and beaten Man U & Chelsea. I think they've got to play Arsenal yet, but they've also played Villa too, so they should have a nice run like you.

Don't rule out The Tigers either Bradley! Come on Hull!!!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Hull, quite frankly, should be undone by Lampard and Co, I don't see how they are going to score, bar a Geovanni free kick after Cech was rooted to the ground today when that hit the post. Turner won't be able to get his headers in with our defence and Bosingwa will outplay Hull, who don't have the best wingbacks.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Liverpool must have a decent set of games seeing they've already played and beaten Man U & Chelsea. I think they've got to play Arsenal yet, but they've also played Villa too, so they should have a nice run like you.
> 
> Don't rule out The Tigers either Bradley! Come on Hull!!!


Our next 5 Premier League games are Pompey, Tottenham, West Brom, Bolton and Fulham, all winnable games, even Tottenham near the best they can play, which is something that seems unlikely to happen, even with 'ole Harry in charge.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Song was a monster today. Quality player, he manages to barge players off the ball without even trying. I'm guessing he's the reason we let Gilberto go. Gallas was unusually good today as well.

All in all, it was pretty good performance, but i still can't help but panick whenever the ball goes near Silvestre


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fucking hell, Liverpool. Fair play, they deserved it. Chelsea were largely poo.

As for us dropping points against Everton, despite how good he was first half, Giggs showed in that second half that in a 2 man central midfield, he's not gonna cut it for a full 90, he just can't get back and win the ball like he should be doing, hopefully Carrick plays with Anderson against the Hammers, but I have this feeling Fergie is gonna stick with Giggs again, which I don't wanna see, unless we put a few on them first half.

Berbs, Rooney and Ronaldo just didn't get it together either and I feel Tevez came on too late for any real impact to be made.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

watched the 1st half live this morning. Then I had to work, so I just got home and watched the 2nd half.

1st half was ok. We had some chances...but nothing amazing. Except for RVP's great heel pass that he put on the doorstep for Theo. Theo should have finished that. Really. Bendtner was a clown in the 1st half. He was more disruptive, than helpful to the attack. Frankly, he was pissing me off throughout.

The 2nd was better. RVP really deserved a goal between his great shot from about 20 yards out...and his insane free kick. One of those 2 should have hit the net. Disappointing for him. Glad to see Adebayor contribute more during EPL play. He's been 'off' recently, as far as the EPL matches go. Cesc was there, but didn't give much of a presence I thought. I liked Song, and I liked Diaby. Should be a battle to see who gets to be Cesc's partner. I think Denilson may have missed his chance.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I watched all of the United game, and we lost it in the second half. United didn't do much forward and out defence was extremely lacking, with Vidic and Ferdinand making mistakes. Everton also hit the post a few times, and Yukubu's shot was as close as ever.

Ronaldo should have won the game for us in the final few seconds.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rio hasn't been so iffy for years as he was in that second half.

He picked up an injury and looked like he needed to go off for a while, I was surprised he stayed on because it looked similar to Kolo's injury for Arsenal the other week.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Ronaldo = FIFPro world player of the year.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I lol'd at the Fifpro XI

Casillas 

Ramos - Ferdinand - Terry - Puyol 

Gerrard - Xavi - Kaka

Ronaldo - Torres - Messi 

So much wrong with it it's untrue.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can see why most of them have been chosen. I don't think Puyol or Kaka should be in there, Xavi maybe because Iniesta i think was a lot better than him at both club and international level last year. As much as i don't like Terry, i can understand why people voted for him, but there are better in his position. Getting to the European Cup final helped with that one i believe.

Ramos, Ferdinand, Gerrard, Ronaldo, Messi & Torres are all justified, Casillas probably too but Edwin might have had a shout.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I didn't think Van Der Sar was that good at all, think Buffon or Reina would be better shouts in goal. Casillas was the best in my opinon though. Bosingwa, Sagna, Alves and Maicon were all better than Ramos for me. Terry was carried through the season by Carvalho, who should be in there, either him or Vidic. Puyol was terrible and isn't a left back. Should be Evra in there. Messi spent virtually all of his season on the physio table. Although not a big name, Ashley Young was one of the best left wingers about. Ribery would have also been a good option. Kaka is just unexplainable, he was so average. Mascherano, Flamini, Ballack, Essien, Iniesta, Van Der Vaart and Fabregas along with probably a fair few others deserve to be in more. Gerrard is 50-50 for me, he had a big impact for us but had alot of games in which he was absent. Torres, Ferdinand, Ronaldo and Xavi are all justified in my opinion. They could have gone for a 4-4-2 really, rather than including a third midfielder like Kaka. Adebayor and Luca Toni should feel hard done by to be left out.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

One player from Serie A? Pretty shocking, 5 from Spain and 5 from England, it's not exactly even and I don't see why Puyol is in there when there have been much better wing backs from the past year. I would have seriously considered Vidic to be up there in that team as he has been absolutely solid and the formation is all wrong :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Puyol surprises me. He's never really stoodout to me when I watch Barca matches.

No love for Sagna.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't be bothered go through the ins and outs of it, but simply say its very shite, and based very much of reputation.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Much like Newcastle :side: I don't see why they haven't put a bit of insight in to the French or Italian leagues, I probably need to see the full shortlist though. Gerrard wasn't overly spectacular and Xavi and Kaka were meh last year.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rex Audax said:


> I can't be bothered go through the ins and outs of it, but simply say its very shite, and based very much of reputation.


Which has been happening for years. It's not surprise.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

We all complain every year on how shit and almost fixed the XI's are, I think we should get used to it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

After that poor collapse against Everton on Saturday, I'm hoping we respond with a good performance against West Ham.

Be interesting to see if Tevez finally makes a start.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Everton was quality on saturday, woulda been the best away ive been too if we won.

3-0 tonite.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

0-1 spurs!

Cmon Bentley!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Goal of the season so far, no doubt.

Viva Ronaldo is back, didn't take long.

Berbaskill!!!

Ronaldo gets his second.

Hatrick on tha way.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice finish from Silvestre...

1-1...38th minute or so.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Berba made me wet myself. Genius.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Gerrard scored goal, 1-0 for Liverpool.

Man wins 2-0 with 2 goals by Ronaldo


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

MEGA LOL at 4-4.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Draw at the emirates? I'll take that. Awsome match.

Best match this season.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

GET IN!!!

Nice one Spurs!!!

I <3 Lennon.

Pissed off Utd didn't get more.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Spurs did it in the last minutes 4/4... Unbelivable :shocked:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Did I just witness Arsenal trying to _end_ thier title challenge?

Jesus christ.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Best. Comeback. Ever.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Arsenal never know when to clear it, they overplay and pay for it. I LMAO at Gallas shouting to himself at the end, stupid [email protected]


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Did I just witness Arsenal trying to _end_ thier title challenge?
> 
> Jesus christ.


It Looks like that Now tbh.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hell of a match between Spurs and Arsenal. Game of the Season so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Delighted we beat Pompey. Much like Ryan Babel, we were excellent for 45 minutes, absolutely superb then fell away second half. Relieved to get the winner. 

What a match between Spurs and L'Arse, I went mental when Aaron Lennon scored. Ledge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silly silly Arsenal, glad I had it on at the same time as Utd/West Ham. 

We played well in the first half, Berba's skill was stupidly great, second half we just strolled really, didn't really push ourselves at all.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

MOTD is a definite watch tonight, I expected Harry to get something because it's good ol' 'Arry after all. Arsenal will implode _again_ and they REALLY need to stop that leaky defence, especially at home. If I were an Arsenal fan I would want Gallas out, no leadership skills showing on the pitch and all I ever see him do is moan and get bad publicity, have Fabregas become captain and he will grow in to the role and become a major leader a la Adams.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Had game and goal of the season in one.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I could actually stop watching football after that.

There's only one team in the world who could be stupid enough to try and go for goal as opposed to keeping the ball and making sure that they've got the result in the 93rd minute.

We're not going to win the title. We're good enough, but our own players won't let themselves win the title


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Good win by the boys today, Berba's skill to put in ronaldo left me in amazement. Hopefully we'll take over where chelsea left off and put another 3 or 4 past Hull on saturday.

Fantastic result for spurs but yeah Arsenal really have to learn when to just take the result and not push for more goals so late. Fantastic strike from Bentley in the first half easily goal of the season right now.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, Evra was a god tonight.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Evra is a god on most nights.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

2True.

Can't stop watching the Berbaskill.

Im gonna stop spamming now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Devastating result.

Fuck that rubbish fucking joke of a squad. Them and their 6 points. Fuck 'em all.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Great fucking game, season looking good now, the crowd going mental and the fan jumping on Lennon on the end was deadly, not enough moments like that in football nowadays. Bently actually had a good game for once, and Modric starting to play like he was in the Euro's is well good.

Only bad thing was Hutton, at fault clearly for the 4th Goal and you could say he should have cleared the ball earlier for the 3rd goal. Gomes is a bit of a dope though, he really clatters into his team mates for corners, and cannot catch a ball for fuck sake.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

God, it really is horrid when a football match can make you feel deflated. Sorry to bring it up again, but supporting this team is not good for my fucking health. People can blame it on youth & inexperience, but a 6 year old could understand that confirming a narrow win is better than risking 2 dropped points so that they can try and get another goal.

They'd already confirmed themselves as inexperienced, tonight they proved themselves as moron's. Eboue needs to be shot ASAP


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Well he's a better shot-stopper than Robinson(both are equally as poor in the air), he was playing well up until the first goal. But you're right he can't clame a ball for shit, he will soon learn.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This totally feels like a loss.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Bradley said:


> If I were an Arsenal fan I would want Gallas out, no leadership skills showing on the pitch and all I ever see him do is moan and get bad publicity, have Fabregas become captain.


Exactly what i want. Fuck gallas as captain he cannot lift us when that 3rd goal went in our heads dropped and he did fuck all. Hopefully the Yids will go down jammy bastards. Still if we learn from these stupid games then hopefully we will not lose it near the end of the season. Also six points behind liverpool is not blowing our title hopes just yet.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have orgasams over Dimitar Berbatov tbh.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Just saw the Man Utd/ West Ham highlights on MotD... Utd are just too good right now. And that touch from Berbatov was a bit special.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We probably should've gone for it a bit more in the second half and added some more goals, but the first half was just too good as it was.

LOL @ Le Arse, btw. And fuck Liverpool again.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> Great fucking game, season looking good now, the crowd going mental and *the fan jumping on Lennon on the end was deadly*, not enough moments like that in football nowadays. Bently actually had a good game for once, and Modric starting to play like he was in the Euro's is well good.
> 
> Only bad thing was Hutton, at fault clearly for the 4th Goal and you could say he should have cleared the ball earlier for the 3rd goal. Gomes is a bit of a dope though, he really clatters into his team mates for corners, and cannot catch a ball for fuck sake.


The players didn't care either, they were so amazed. Also, Modric made some cracking breaks but failed on the final pass. Bentley was solid.

If Gomes isn't the worst keeper in the Premiership right now then I don't know who is. He probably isn't even Championship quality. Error after error.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gomes will settle. Reina was labelled a joke when he first arrived. A clown who couldn't command his penalty area and made too many error's despite being a great shot stopper. Now he's among the best keepers in the league, if not the best. 

I see alot of Reina's qualities in Gomes, once a solid defense is developed in front of Gomes, which I'm sure is Harry Redknapp's main priority, he'll make less mistakes.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

The main problem though is the media. He has been clearly labelled as a poor, poor keeper and has almost been persuaded to get rid of him. He is just too inconsistent for Premiership standards and I feel he won't be in goal gone January.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

What a fucking result.

We played fairly good, just hope we can carry it on against west ham.

Another thing it was Fucking freezing, i hate the cold.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Well in Spurs!! Prove the doubters wrong.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't believe we threw a 3-1 and then 4-2 lead away, 2 points dropped. However fair play to Spurs, they fought to the end when in recent weeks their heads dropped. Terrific game though, but Wenger needs to think hard about Gallas, i'd take the captaincy off him, he isn't a good leader, Fabregas or even Toure would be better.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Win lose or draw - Games like that is why I support Tottenham.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

umm hello.

Berbatov touch - EPIC


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If we don't take 3 points vs Stoke, I'll die on in the inside. 

And additionally, it'd be nice if Hull would defeat another big club like they did to Arsenal. Those bitches. :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hull got a wake up call on Wednesday playing Chelsea and will do against Man U tomoro too. There's a big difference between those two teams and Arsenal, you don't get easy points off of them. Chelsea & Man U are relentless, something Arsenal weren't when Hull played them. If United get anything less than 3 goals, i'll be stunned.

Tottenham/Liverpool should be quite a game too. *Predictions anyone?* For me, a score draw.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I got Liverpool 3 - 1 Totty

But I'm not that confident that it'll play out like that. Personally, as much as I hate the fucking fucks...it'd be nice if Totty won and kept Liverpool at 26 points. 

I feel so dirty 'cheering' for them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping we go full pelt for 90 minutes tomorrow, instead of just 45 like in midweek.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Will be 3-0 tomorrow.

Also just realised I'll miss a load of games over Christmas, going to Australia :hb I assume I'll get to witness the NICE TIME SLOTS.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hope he doesn't rest a load of them tomorrow as I'm going. I expect us to win quite comfortably and if we get an early goal it could be very comprehensive.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Will be 3-0 tomorrow.
> 
> Also just realised I'll miss a load of games over Christmas, going to Australia :hb I assume I'll get to witness the NICE TIME SLOTS.


O? Where abouts in this land are you going to?

We get one NICE TIMESLOT game over here on the weekends, the weekday games when Daylight Saving is off like now, are the best times to watch in the morning.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I really believe got what it takes to beat a spirited Spurs site. Arsenal battered them for 89 minutes and people creaming all over Harry for that injury time comeback.
Liverpool play possession football and our defenders are not prone to make errors like that at injury time(Riise at Roma, btw). We are one of the best teams in europe when it comes to soak up pressure and counter attack. We usually play well against attacking teams..

2-0 for liverpool, with Keane scoring a brace. (also someone will get sent off for fouling Xabi).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I really believe got what it takes to beat a spirited Spurs site. Arsenal battered them for 89 minutes and people creaming all over Harry for that injury time comeback.
> *Liverpool play possession football* and our defenders are not prone to make errors like that at injury time(Riise at Roma, btw). *We are one of the best teams in europe when it comes to soak up pressure and counter attack*. We usually play well against attacking teams..


Nice contradiction. I wouldn't call Liverpool a possession team unless Alonso is playing.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

We should easily account for Sunderland tonight (or today in the UK), I am predicting 2-0 win Malouda and Anelka to score. Cisse could be a handful for the defence with Terry not 100% fit and Ricardo Carvalho injured but I am sure Alex would be able to fill his role.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham hit the woodwork multiple times and then from no where get owned by SAHA. I marked, good to see him scoring again.

I want to see us put a few on Hull.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Blasted Fulham. Both Gera and Zamora are in my fantasy team and both hit the woodwork...

Beck in terms of reality, I'm pleased for Everton. Good to see them get a result in front of their great fans. That Fellaini lad who's meant to be a beast had a shocker of a game.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Dammit, 2 - 0 down and i'm firmly putting the blame on Keane for this for not starting people like Collins, Diouf & Cisse :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just when Benni McCarthy shows some desire, he has to go overboard and gets sent off. . . IDIOT! Three game ban sounds just great when we have Roque out too. I hope to god we can hold on, but i doubt it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Went to sleep after Ronaldo's first goal, but once Hull scored we woke up. Nani and Anderson have been rather great.

Hopefully we get a few more in the second half.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Two yellows makes for only a one match ban.

Horror show from Arsenal, and even worse managing from Wenger. I'm not speaking from any hindsight here, as soon as saw the teamsheet I was confused and angry. Not even an attempt on target against Stoke truly shows how poor we've been. Bendtner and Adebayor upfront? Two players famed for their aerial prowess against two colosal centre halves of 6'4 prowess. Why? Then two centre mids in wide positions, neither of pace which shows as they haven't once gotten to the byline. Stupid. Neither have the necessary technique to adequadely deliver a cross for either of our big men upfront to have a chance of nodding home. Our tactics are simply mistifying. Fabregas isn't looking sharp only looks interested in shooting, which I don't blame him for as he's the only slightly dynamic player on the field.

Not to mention that we've neglected our best defender in the air, Djoruou. Wenger goes on about how he's always looking to give youngsters a chance, and a player who ha been nothing but quality this season, and who'd be very suited to the task is left our in favour of a 32 year old donkey in Silvestre. Fucking pathetic.

Changes at half time. Get Nasri and RVP on, players with flair who can stretch Stoke's poor defence and create a chance, something we haven't yet done.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gutted for Arsenal.

Actually, no, no I'm not.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

For fuck sake. A scandalous second yellow card and an offside goal, now we go behind. I'm fuckin sick of this shit from officials, and it seems like there's loads of shit decisions again today.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Actually, no, no I'm not.


Fair play. We deserve no sympathy for performances like these.

EDIT - That was flat out comedy. I imagine Arsenal have proven great entertainment for opposition fans this season. We're either playing brilliantly or capitulating in the most comic fashion.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Arsenal better focus on the cups now... Wenger would really get on my nerves if I were an Arsenal fan. His tactics are all wrong today and he is NEVER under pressure despite some shite performances.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Someone is going to break Delap's leg again very soon!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

'Mon the Hull!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

He'll still be on to throw it! MOTD will be great tonight and when was the last time United conceded 3 at home?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Keith Andrews. . . GET IN YOU BEAUTY!!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Heskey just made my night a little better. Good to see him finally get his 100. I've alway liked the big man.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I do feel sorry for Adams though as they dominated in the second half. Pissed off at United because they nearly blew it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pathetic second half performance, shite defending, and very wasteful up front. Oh well got the win...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Only just got the win, very piss second half.

LOL @ Arsenal. Flat out hilarious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal are looking horrible recently, yet we still won't beat them. :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are finshing was so lazy, well overall a very lazy performance.

Poor Pompy. Ha Arsenal. GTFO Chelsea. C'MON SPURS.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Utter wank. Really pathetic preformance. As i said after the yids game we need a proper captain someone to get us through the hard patches.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Utter wank. Really pathetic preformance. As i said after the yids game we need a proper captain someone to get us through the hard patches.


A shame no player in your team has that ability. 

It's clear to me that Fabregas and his mind is elsewhere.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Barcelona is where its at.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

It was tough game for Man Und but I am happy that they won in the end, but Hull is really good team.

Arsenal failed again for the second week!! wtf ?

Great goal by Mido to make it Draw for boro.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Arsenal better focus on the cups now... Wenger would really get on my nerves if I were an Arsenal fan. His tactics are all wrong today and he is NEVER under pressure despite some shite performances.


I dare agree with you. Obviously I don't want any hasty reactions but the board have been patient with Wenger and while my ambitions have never been a high as other gooners, performances like that one, Fulham away and to a lesser extent Hull at home, and Sunderland away should be considered unacceptable for Arsenal. Wenger's due a bit of pressure after such performances, particularly after today's tactical horror show.



> Barcelona is where its at.


Here's to hoping we get a hell of a lot of money for him, and Ramsey fulfills his potential. Cesc's form this season ha been a shadow of what he did last season. He's really missing Hleb in the midfield. While Cesc took all the headlines, Hleb played the role of the 'bridesmaid' brilliantly. He created the space for the likes of Fabregas to exploit. Also, Cesc no longer has that always open passing route, so he's more often caught in possession or having to shoot from range, so things aren't working out for him right now. I never expected much from this season, but Arsenal really are in trouble now. I jut hope Villa don't capitalise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How long's left on Wengers contract?


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome game of football at the Riverside, played exactly the way it should be. Don't be mislead by the 1-1 scoreline because either team could have netted so many more and both teams went all out for the win right until the final whistle. Gutted with that double save at the end by the Boro keeper. Thought the boys had a winner there, very unlucky. Bellamy and Sears looked lethal up front, especially in the first half and young Collison in the centre of the pitch impressed me as well. Bullet of a finish by Mullens for our goal but have to give it to Mido, his was just as good and I had a bad feeling he would bury that as soon as the free kick was given. Man of the match goes to Bellamy who didn't stop running and looked dangerous all day. 

Looking forward to Liverpool/Tottenham in a few minutes. Hopefully Spurs can continue to gain momentum and make their way up the table to where they belong.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rex Audax said:


> He's really missing Hleb in the midfield.


I think it's more down to Flamini leaving than Hleb. Flamini played the defensive role brilliantly last year alongside Fabregas, allowing him to go forward. He's not had that same partnership with either Song, Diaby, Denilson or Ramsay. Not one of them have been able to make that role their own and give some stability in the centre of the midfield along with Fabregas.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How long's left on Wengers contract?


I believe it's until 2011.



> I think it's more down to Flamini leaving than Hleb. Flamini played the defensive role brilliantly last year alongside Fabregas, allowing him to go forward. He's not had that same partnership with either Song, Diaby, Denilson or Ramsay. Not one of them have been able to make that role their own and give some stability in the centre of the midfield along with Fabregas.


In terms of Arsenal's overall performance, the loss of Flamini was far more costly, but in terms of Cesc's individual performance, I think Hleb's loss has had greater effect. Despite scoring a lot of goals last season, Cesc has never played a very advanced position in midfield or been one to make a late brake into the box.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rex Audax said:


> in terms of Cesc's individual performance, I think Hleb's loss has had greater effect. Despite scoring a lot of goals last season, Cesc has never played a very advanced position in midfield or been one to make a late brake into the box.


Yeah because he's not had that freedom to get forward because he hasn't got Flamini behind him.


THE DIRKSTER DOES IT AGAIN!!! KUYT. . . KUYT. . . KUYT!!! 

Shove that up your arse Harry!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I see your point, but even with Flamini alongside him, Cesc has always done his defensive duties too, and to me he never really played with a lot of freedom.

I'm not watching the match, but great to here that the epic Kuyt has scored again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spurs/Liverpool has been as dull as I expected.


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm from stoke but am now living in bristol and of course, i'm a huge stoke fan. awesome victory, Just an amazing result for us potters. We have the gunners last game of the season at their ground, now i'm predicting a relegation battle for us and i thought we had no hope if it went down to the wire, but after today...anything is possible!

delap for player of the year...


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

lol at carragher scoring own goal. 1-1 now.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Get in! 2-1 !!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bloody enjoyable second half, after that shit first 45. Lovely result.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

That shot from Bentley was superb. Reina did well.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Yes! Glad Liverpool lost this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Poor result, but all the other ****s have lost. SO HEY HO, ONWARDS AND UPWARDS. 

Is about how we bounce back now, we're still in a great position, and we fucking battered Tottenham today. Their midfield is fabric, so weak. Thought we got the tactics right, and totally outplayed them, then got the subs badly wrong. 

Sickening how so much will be made of this, and all the Harry Houdini shit, when our win over Chelsea didn't even make one fucking back page, except the S*n.

Could be worse, we could be Arsenal.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Have to agree with the win over Chelsea part, Liverpool got fuck all recognition for that victory.

Man Utd or Arsenal would of got the bee knees if they beat Chelsea.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Tbh Im almost glad we've lost, too many crap performances but results to save our blushes. Lets go on a winning run now plz, all winnable games starting with Atleti on Tues and West Brom on Sat, no "hard" games until Arsenal on t20th Dec I reckon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Have to agree with the win over Chelsea part, Liverpool got fuck all recognition for that victory.
> 
> Man Utd or Arsenal would of got the bee knees if they beat Chelsea.



Probs because the way Liverpool played and the way Chelsea played, and the fact the match was rather shit. I'm glad they didn't get loads of credit, would have been very annoying, but yeah they should have got more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We stifled the team they'd been wanking over for weeks. I guess ending the run means nothing if you don't win 15-0 playing the best football ever seen. 

Wasn't a GREAT match, but it wasn't bad, and it was certainly back page stuff. Was easily the main headline of the day. Won't ever be mentioned again this season either.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't believe Tottenham did it again. Alright, were not playing the best football in the world but we are getting a little bit of luck right now. Every team gets that in some point during the season, we just happened to have it two games in a row.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny how the Liverpool fans were all up Arsenals arse (getit?!) after the midweek result, yet when the same happens to them, Spurs are crap and have no midfield. We have yet to be beaten by a "big four" team in the league this season (albeit we havnt actually played manchester united yet), I myself think thats a pretty big achievement considering our record against them. Yes Liverpool had the lions share of play, but they wasted opportunities wheras we diddnt. At the end of the day, you lost to us because we had more desire to win.

I do agree however, that more of a fuss should have been made over Liverpool's win at Stanford Bridge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KME said:


> We stifled the team they'd been wanking over for weeks. I guess ending the run means nothing if you don't win 15-0 playing the best football ever seen.
> 
> Wasn't a GREAT match, but it wasn't bad, and it was certainly back page stuff. Was easily the main headline of the day. Won't ever be mentioned again this season either.


It'll make Premier League Years 2008-09 if that's any consolation.

Got to love the irony in football, one week you go to the ground of the team on top of the league and win, then the following week, you go to the ground of the team who are bottom of the league and lose.

You couldn't make it up. This is what makes football so great.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, Tottenham are bottom but they are still a good team when they can be bothered and have dicipline about them. Harry has installed that, it was clear against both Bolton and Tottenham.

However, we should not have lost, simply as. We should have been 3/4-0 up by the time they got the goal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

booned said:


> Funny how the Liverpool fans were all up Arsenals arse (getit?!) after the midweek result, yet when the same happens to them, Spurs are crap and have no midfield. We have yet to be beaten by a "big four" team in the league this season (albeit we havnt actually played manchester united yet), I myself think thats a pretty big achievement considering our record against them. Yes Liverpool had the lions share of play, but they wasted opportunities wheras we diddnt. At the end of the day, you lost to us because we had more desire to win.
> 
> I do agree however, that more of a fuss should have been made over Liverpool's win at Stanford Bridge.


None of that makes any sense. Whether you got a result against Arsenal or not, and yes, I was amused by it because despite us losing today we didn't throw away a 2 nil lead at home to Spurs, you were still poor then, and still didn't have a midfield. Anyone with a brain would tell you the same. 

Also, this "we wanted it more" stuff is bollocks. You were more clinical. 1 great chance all game, 2 goals. Do you think us missing 5 or 6 quality chances meant we were any less up for it? Did we want to miss them? The fact we went away to a team who've spent alot of money and dominated for 80 minutes suggests WE wanted it more. We were just unfortunate, and Spurs had a great deal of fortune. Last 10 minutes of the match, yes, you looked much better, but that was clearly only because you'd equalized. The rest of the game we were easily the better team, dominated the midfield and should have been 4 or 5 up by the time of your equalizer. I can't see how any argument can be made otherwise. I didn't think Spurs showed anything like "desire" at any point. Credit to you for hanging in there, but I think that was as much the post and bars doing than any Spurs player. Desire would have been Spurs really giving us the best they had for long periods and fighting tooth and nail for the points. As it was, they didn't turn up for the majority of the match, were gifted an OG, then grabbed a last minute winner after a decent few minutes of football.

I'm not using "Spurs are shite" as some sort of bitter response to a painful defeat either. It's the fact Spurs STILL looked shit even today that makes the fact we didn't win all the more annoying. It was the fact Spurs were dreadful against Arsenal that made the result so hilarious. Both of my emotions on the games relied on the feeling I have on Spurs at the moment, they aren't very good.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

So the fact that when Liverpool were not getting anywhere after 65 minutes and they decided to settle for a draw is not lack of desire to win?

Granted we were poor in the first half, and about 5-10 minutes of the second half, but then we were all over you. Hardly playing us off the park.

I'm not saying were the best team in the league, but denying our ability in these past 3 games after the start to the season we've had, it deserves some respect. Liverpool and Arsenal should of made mince out of us, but they never.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bearing in mind we'd already had 5/6 trememndous chances by that point, I don't think it was a case of losing desire at all. You can't expect to keep creating chance, after chance, after chance. We eventually ran out of steam before your goal and made a couple of poor substitutions. 

I just don't think surving by the skin of your teeth and then snatching an undeserved winner was desire as much as it was hugely lucky. The fact you weren't thrashed today in itself is surprising, you winning was just mind boggling.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Get the fuck in Tottenham, I love it. :hb

They were fairly lucky tho, Pool pretty wasteful.

Still pissed off with our second half, thank fuck we won, but that cannot happen against a better side otherwise we be fucked more than likely.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. 

Fuck.

Fuck.

Fuck.

Fuck.

Pathetic.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

Chelsea are back where they belong


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> In training this week, the players were taking part in football tennis for the spectators. Gary Neville played alongside Ryan Giggs, Rio Ferdinand and Wes Brown whilst Anderson had a cheeky look on his face.
> 
> 
> The Brazilian crossed courts with his hands cupped, the other two small pitches of football tennis stopping to watch. Anderson crept up behind captain Gary Neville and opened his hands down the back of Neville’s shirt.
> ...


He's fucking super.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's fucking super.


Let me finish the sentence

. . . and he shits on Fabregas. . . ANDER-SON SON SON!!!

Great story!! The Fergie bit made me laugh the most


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Disappointed with the result obviously. Kuyt was amazing as usual. Mascherano has tendency to go missing in some games and he proved yet again. Gerrard should have killed the game by the hour, but i give credit to Spurs for coming back and i'm actually glad we lost because the media would have been all over us (not that they're not doing it now), talkking about the pressure and such.
Now we have lost, we just have to keep going. I'm sure Chelsea and Man U will lose points soon. And what's with Anelka? that was the worst hattrick i've ever seen.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United and Chelsea have already dropped points and have both lost. To us. It was our turn, just glad we didn't lose one of the 6 pointer games, like they both did to us. 

You wouldn't know it, but we're actually level with Chelsea, and 5 points clear of United. The way people are going on about it you'd think that the teams mocking were actually in a better position. I saw an Arsenal fan laughing at it yesterday, that was rather weird.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You've changed your tune.









Not that I'm surprised or anything, you were crazy bitter last night.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm always like that. When others become even more dillusional with their thoughts on the game, it brings me back to reality.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well, we lose to the favourites to go down, we lose RVP, Adebabayor, Walcott & possibly Sagna for the Man United match, and fall 6 points behind even though we haven't played any of the big sides (Including City & Villa).

So yeah, i think you can say your weekend was signifigantly better then ours


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's finna suck.

Maybe we can win the Carling or FA cup this year...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

^Well, the LC has really just been an experemint competition for us since forever, and the FA cup lost a lot of credibility last season, but tbh, i'd take any trophy now..

Maybe we've got a CL run in us :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I fail to see how the FA Cup lost credibility really, big teams got beaten, smaller teams shone, it's good for the game really overall so fans of teams outside Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal and Pool can celebrate with silverware and not complain that everything is predictable and boring.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well...we're going to need something to convince Cesc to stay...

*During the summer of 2009*

Cesc: Guys, I want to play for a super-club that will actually win its league. Like Barca.
Arsene: Hey, remember when won the Carling Cup a few months ago? That was shit, rit?
Cesc: Oh yeah. That rocked. But I still want to go...
Arsene: STFU, or I'll sell you to 'Liverpool'.
*Cesc says nothing, and signs a lifetime contract*

And there is your happy ending...


:side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao

If Cesc wants to go, he'll go. Arsene will cash in on him and buy more youth players that will develop in years to come.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Liverpool were bound to lose eventually, it won't change the title race though. You'll still be up there.

Happy you lost. :agree: :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They didnt have the luck go their way like it has recently (deflected goal vs Chelsea a prime example) and let's not forget they made a good start last season and then faded away around this time too.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Let's not forget that we're STILL ahead of Man U and Arsenal and level on points with Chelsea. Tottenham game was just a blip. Many players were tired and we missed some glorious chances. If we keep playing in the same way like we did on Sunday, i'm sure we can be near Chelsea at the end of the season.

Anyone else feel Arsene is losing the plot? Some Arsenal fans turned bloggers have turned on Wenger. Including the famous ones such as Arseblog and http://anotherarsenalblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

While brilliantly hilarious, Arseblogger is overly cynical and fickle so I wouldn't take anything he says as representative of all Arsenal fans. I certainly haven't 'turned' on Wenger, but I think it's clear that he has made mistakes a plenty in his developement of our squad, for which there is no quick fix, and it'll likely come at a very severe cost, but ultimately if we sustain our top four status with current profit turnovers, we're doing ourselves favours for the long run. Unfortunately there are serious questions of whether we can so much as finish top four for the current campaign, but I'm still confident.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm just bringing up this one because this is the first time i'm hearing someone (mark bright and some bloggers) calling Arsene to be sacked. i've always believed Arsenal fans are very loyal to Arsene.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Wenger's gone mad. 

It's like he comes out, moans and acknowledge's the problems Arsenal have, then doesn't pick a team or buy players to try and fix it, then starts the moaning process again. 

They're going to be left behind if they don't start spending money. At the very least they could pick up Stephen "no club" Appiah on a free, they can afford his wages.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Appiah is a good player and would do the job alongside Cesc for them, but of course, he's above 21 and kinda known around Europe so who knows if Wenger will bother?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He won't. That is, as they say, le problem. 

They just desperately need a player who has experience, and can sit in front of a big 4. I mean c'mon, they aren't hard players to find. How did they end up not getting Makoun again?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> I think Wenger's gone mad.
> 
> It's like he comes out, moans and acknowledge's the problems Arsenal have, then doesn't pick a team or buy players to try and fix it, then starts the moaning process again.
> 
> They're going to be left behind if they don't start spending money. At the very least they could pick up Stephen "no club" Appiah on a free, they can afford his wages.


Wenger and Fergie may as well get together and form the 'Protect Our Players' club. Wenger said about protecting his players when they played Bolton and Blackburn last season. It was not widely told, but he moaned even then.

They both need a reality check that this is a physical league and compared to what was happening 20 years ago, this is nothing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fergie doesn't complain anywhere near as much as Wenger about people physically targeting his team, Fergie more or less enjoys a stab at the referee or linesman.



> How did they end up not getting Makoun again?


God knows. I still think selling Gilberto and allowing Flamini to leave in one window was stupid.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Flamini was hard to stop, he was greedy and fancied the cash. 

Saying that, his role for the team was massive, clearly, and Arsene could have surely matched Milan's wage offer, bearing in mind the momeny Arsenal must have. 

He's never been a big spender. Even his best signings on the most part have been for penny's (Toure and Clichy came for ridiculously, brilliantly low fees). Reyes is the only big money signing that jumps out at me right now, he was 17m but left before the fee the transfer was meant to rise to actually got to that amount. And Sylvain Wiltord is their second hgihest signing, at only around 11.5m. So you look at the likes of Henry, Ljungberg, Pires, Clichy, Toure and Vieira, and they were bought for dirt cheap prices considering what they added to the team. Ok, Henry was 10m, but he became the best striker in the world, so that would prove to be a bargain. Ljungberg and Pires were 3m and 6m respectively, Clichy and Toure each didn't even cost a million. And Vieira, one of Arsenal's best players in the modern era, and they haven't won anything since he left, he was only 3m.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Difficult to understand Wenger really. He spend 10M on Jeffers, while turning down van Nistelrooy on process.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal. :side:

As mentioned, it's no surprise that Arsenal hasn't won anything since Vieira left. Arsenal needs that dirty ball-winner in the middle of the pitch. We just don't have him on the club right now.

I was watching Fox Football Fone-In the other night with Steven Cohen and Nick Webster(I've mentioned this show before). Steven Cohen truly believes that Arsene is on his last days at Emirates.

He thinks as soon as Arsenal doesn't qualify for the CL, Arsene is done. Fired. Just because of the debt of Arsenal, and how much revenue is generated from CL league matches. Which he predicts will be this season.

His replacement: Slaven Bilic. I'd take Bilic in a heartbeat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The thing is I still fully believe Arsenal will finish in the top 4 this season, and chances are they'll go another season winning nothing too. I'm not sure what it'll take for Arsenal to sack Arsene, or if they even have the bollocks/think it's the right thing to do. 

But it'll be interesting to see how this season goes at the club, chances are it'll just be a typical Arsenal season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Arsenal are at risk this year. Villa are in with a shout, but losing to Newcastle on Monday doesn't help me believe in their consistency. Along with clubs like Everton & Man City, i doubt they can match Arsenal, even when they're struggling like they are, which goes to show the gulf between the top 4 and the chasing pack.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe we will be in the top 4 by the end of the season these stupid slip ups should make us stronger, although i said that after the fulham and hull games :no:

Also Vieira wasnt just the dirty ball winner in the middle he was also a leader and thats somthing we have lacked since he left.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What the fuck you on about, Gallas is a GREAT leader, a true captain.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh ye hes great :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal used to be known for dirty play, and gritty centre midfielders (Vieira, Petit, Flamini, Gilberto, Parlour etc). Now they complain about physical teams and haven't shown much interest in any midfielder who likes a tackle. 

Weird how it all changes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Arsenal used to be known for dirty play, and gritty centre midfielders (Vieira, Petit, Flamini, Gilberto, Parlour etc). Now they complain about physical teams and haven't shown much interest in any midfielder who likes a tackle.
> 
> Weird how it all changes.


Exactly. We had the same conversation at Uni today. I guess Wenger's kettle isn't black. They were a disgrace with Vieira, Keown, Adams & Dixon. Watching them live in the last five years, they are very clever at pulling shirts back to give a free kick away before a break can really get going.

But Wenger is a hypocrite when it comes to his team's play in previous years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Let's not forget when they mobbed Ruud after the famous penalty miss years ago. They were an all round disgrace discipline wise.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I think we could also do with an old-fashoined big CB, as Toure & Gallas both play brilliantly alongside that type of player (Campbell, Toure). Although i sort of sympathize with Wenger on that front, as that type of player is wanted by most top clubs, and they're very rare to come by these days.

Why he didn't go and sign a DM though is completely beyond me. Anybody could see that we need that type of player after losing Gilberto (Er, why did we sell him again?) & Flamoney (Excuse the name-calling), and there are tons of players kicking about on the cheap (Appiah, Inler, Makoun etc.). Denilson's good, but Cesc looks so uncomfortable playing alongside him.

I've stooped being optimistic about the kids as well now. Wilshire, Vela, Randall etc. just seem to be getting the same hype that Hoyte, Aliadiere, Pennant etc. got.

It's starting to look like David Dein was right in everything he said about the club


----------



## Bergman (Oct 23, 2006)

NCIH Damage said:


> Arsenal. :side:
> 
> As mentioned, it's no surprise that Arsenal hasn't won anything since Vieira left. Arsenal needs that dirty ball-winner in the middle of the pitch. We just don't have him on the club right now.
> 
> ...


I think a bit of some perspective needs to be found here, it's hardly like Arsenal are flirting with relegation anytime soon and contrary to popular Arsenal fans belief I doubt Wenger has this huge warchest to spend on the likes of Eto'o et al after the amount a completely new stadium, the area and everything costs. They are in a comfortable position because they are almost guaranteed to finish in the top 4 again and have a tremendously talented bunch of youngsters who lack one or two players to put together a fully fledged assault on the Premier League title. Wenger for all his many flaws as a person is still a fantastic manager and if he can swallow a bit of pride and provide the team with those key areas of improvement (Which may mean a slight effect on the teams style of play) then it would all be for the best.

Mark my words replacing Wenger will be as difficult for Arsenal as replacing Fergie for Man Utd. You'll see a number of players finding it convenient to move on once Wenger steps down/is sacked to clubs who'll pay them bigger wages and still offer them the chance to compete for the big trophies.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really hate it when people use the word 'dirty' a a compliment, and see it as a prerequisite for holding midfielder. Being 'dirty', or 'gritty' isn't what made Vieira a great player, it didn't even slightly contribute to it; it was in fact a hindrance given how often he was suspended. I'm not singling anyone here out or anything, just a general statement.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rex Audax said:


> I really hate it when people use the word 'dirty' a a compliment, and see it as a prerequisite for holding midfielder. Being 'dirty', or 'gritty' isn't what made Vieira a great player, it didn't even slightly contribute to it; it was in fact a hindrance given how often he was suspended. I'm not singling anyone here out or anything, just a general statement.


The "dirty" part wasn't meant to be a compliment in my post, even though you've said you're not sigling anyone out, I used both the words that you've highlighted in yor post. I just see alot of irony in Wenger critisising teams for over physicallity these days, when Arsenal used to finish top of the poor discipline table almost every year. The fact Vieira was gritty most certainly did help help him. I'm not sure if you're misinterpreting what I mean by gritty, I'm implying someone who will put their leg in no matter what, who will be able to physically compete, and relish the challenge. Will Denilson, Fabregas, Song, Diaby and the like be providing that sort of spirit in the middle? They're all nice, fancy players, but when you're in there with the top class midfielders at the other clubs, the likes of Gerrard, Essien, Alonso, Mascherano, Lampard, Carrick, you're going to have to show alot of grit to win the midfield battle. A bit of physicallity in there always helps. United looked lost for a long while after the departure of Roy Keane. 

To make it clear, dirty was used as more of an insult; gritty as a compliment. Maybe you don't see grit as a good thing, but to me the Arsenal midfield is lacking grit, it hasn't got a tackle in it. 

I'm well aware of what made Vieira a great player, but when he came up against Roy Keane, head to head in centre midfield, did he manage to get by him using silky skills and clever passing? Not really. It would be a tough, hard fought battle in the middle of the park. Red cards aren't nice, but they're a simple sacrafice you can afford if you have the sort of player who will really give it everything in the middle of the pitch, perhaps the most important area of the pitch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fair point about the term 'gritty' actually. For the holding role in midfield, I think Songy could potentially do a decent job. He's obviously quite strong physically, but he too seems seems to have a bit of steel in him, that which Diaby lacks, as does Denilson despite the lad being good in the tackle. Not to mention the latter two exercise no tactical discipline with Denilson popping up on the flanks and Diaby constantly trying to play through heavy midfield traffic. Song too has a bit of technical quality in him too, and I was rather impressed with his efforts at Charlton a while back on loan where he was playing as more of an attacking midfielder. He could sort of become our mini Obi Mikel. Hopefully. But not as much of a dirty c-word of course.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I agree about Song, but i think he's more in the Gilberto mould. I don't think he's as good a passer of the ball as Mikel, and he's very different to Pat. Diaby basically seems best just behind the striker. I'd go with Song alongside Cesc, just to give Fabregas more of a free-role, but Wenger seems to prefer Denilson.

All of our other Centre Mid's just seem to be Fabregas clones, which is useful for when he leaves, but until then, i think another midfeilder is needed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

In the American sports world...

Dirty = Gritty = Positive compliment

Basically, hard-nosed guys who aren't afraid to get physical and do the little things to make positive things happen. Usually in a fair manner. Obviously Vieira had his yellow/red cards, but he still got the job done in that role.

Now, if they're dirty as in a cheater..well then I'll just call them a 'cheater'. Not dirty.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

If anybody gives a toss, FourFourTwo (The magazine) have just done a list of the 100 best players in world football right now. Here's the top 10:


1. Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United)
2. Lionel Messi (Barcelona)
3. Fernando Torres (Liverpool)
4. Iker Casillas (Real Madrid)
5. Kaka (AC Milan)
6. David Villa (Valencia)
7. Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Inter Milan)
8. Sergio Aguero (Atletico Madrid)
9. Rio Ferdinand (Manchester United)
10. Steven Gerrard (Liverpool)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That overall list of 100 list was actually very impressive. Usually whenever someone does something similar I can usually nitpick at for hours, but I found it rather agreeable. A couple of glaring errors such as having Adebayor at 15th, but Mutu or van Persie on the list at all, and Di Natale down at 79th. Diego was too low too at 83rd as was Simao at 96th but otherwise it was sound. I loved seeing Diarra just creep in at 99th.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Nige™;6466688 said:


> I think Arsenal are at risk this year. *Villa are in with a shout*, but losing to Newcastle on Monday doesn't help me believe in their consistency. Along with clubs like Everton & Man City, i doubt they can match Arsenal, even when they're struggling like they are, which goes to show the gulf between the top 4 and the chasing pack.


I don't really consider Villa a realistic chance this season, or anyone for that matter.

Many people have said that this season Villa seem to have the best chance but you only need to look at the performance against Newcastle to be reminded why Villa won't at least this season. Performances such as that will always be produced on occasion, however I believe Arsenal are just going through a tumultuous period that is merely temporary.

A massive difference between Villa and Arsenal is possession. Arsenal generally dominate games even the ones they lose or draw, however Villa often have less possession regardless of the result. The only team I can remember Villa have had more possession than this season is Stoke, and that was a loss (I may have forgotten another). My point is that Villa are absolutely impotent when they are not lethal, they generally have less chances and when things don't go their way it makes for pretty dull and frustrating viewing. Arsenal have been very unlucky and despite playing poorly they have for the most part still dominated games and come close to scoring on numerable occasions, things may swing there way soon enough and they may be able to get back into the title race (although not mount such a challenge as the others). Things aren't looking good for Arsenal at this stage, with a few major injuries and the media on their back and their match against Villa should be very interesting.

At this stage, I'm not as optimistic about challenging the top four, I think by the end of this month we will know if Villa have a _chance_ at mounting a challenge for that 4th spot. Two games that should be won (although that's easier said than done) and games against Man Utd and Arsenal respectively.

I didn't really have much wrong with that top 100 either, it's interesting to compare it to the one done last year at around the same time.

http://liverpool.theoffside.com/player-news/top-100-players-in-the-world.html


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fair sort of list. Is it meant to be on form, or raw abillity though? Cos I'd say Torres has just had a better season than Messi, and maybe Gerrard and Ibrahimovic should be a tad lower.

Edit - Actually, I'm starting to like the list less and less. What is Cannavaro doing in there? Why no Pepe Reina? Why in gods name is Karim Benzema behind Wayne Rooney and Luka Modric?

Very good to see Mascherano in the mid 30's.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's apparently how they decided:


> (1) This list is our judgement of the best players in the world right now. It takes as its yardstick performances throughout last season and the early stages of 2008-09. So form matters…
> 
> (2) …but it’s not everything. If Lionel Messi were injured for a year, would you really exclude him from your list of the best players in the world?
> 
> (3) Although we’ve considered players from every league in the world, the English, Spanish, Italian, German and French leagues dominate. It’s one thing to impress as a big fish in a little pond, quite another to do it against top-class opposition. Ask Mateja Kezman.


Here's the whole list if you haven't seen it yet.


> 1. Christiano Ronaldo - Manchester United
> 2. Lionel Messi - Barcelona
> 3. Fernando Torres - Liverpool
> 4. Iker Casillas - Real Madrid
> ...


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I can see Xabi in the list next year. He has totally outshone Masch and Gerrard this season. 

Very happy to see Our Little Chief Masch in there. Apart from some slack moments (Old Trafford red card), he is a genuine world class player and really proud to have him on Liverpool.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's a fair list. Not too many gripes. I'd probably move up Benzema from 63rd. Probably near 50, or so. Move up Huntelaar from 100th. But I could see why the lack of quality opposition has him at 100. I don't think Deco is worth his spot at 29. Especially compared to the guy at 30th(Senna).

I'd drop Klose from the top 100. His lack of ability in big game hurts his appeal.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/almkiv/keownmartin_nistelroy.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/2wpl8af.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/2quissk.jpg
http://www.awooga.org/viewer.php?file=gwgtaoyodre2iiduotvx.gif
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NKj8msoEKEo
Just to heat things up


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A lot of anguish from this season can resolved with a win in a few hours.

Unfortunately...it's just not likely.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

I think Arsenal might bounce back to win tonights (or todays) blockbuster 1-0 Cesc to get the winner.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Just to heat things up


Good stuff, that 4-2 win for us at Highbury is my favourite Utd vs Arsenal match ever, so far. Just had everything. 
Including Keane staunching Vieira hard, after he tried to intimidate Neville.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Arsenal stop us scoring, fair play to them, but I'll be utterly disgusted if we fail to score.

At this moment, I'm saying score draw. But once the line-ups are in, chances are I'll change my mind.


EDIT - Well we've had the chances, shouldn't be behind really. I can see it ending 1-1 or us losing to be honest.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Amazed how we haven't scored, Rooney back to his old finshing self.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Neville continues to back up my feelings that his time is basically over.


Really annoyed to be behind, great game though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What do we have to do to get a fucking penalty? You will rarely see a clearer handball.

Rooney is annoying the fuck out of me.

Ando has been completely immense.

We should get a draw at least.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be disappointed if we lose, but not totally surprised. We're creating chances, but the finishing just isn't there. Rooney back to missing every chance, his hot streak didn't last long really did it....


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Park and Super have been class, Neville is pissing me off, Fabio should come on near the end.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wow. Damn good game, even by United/Arsenal standards. Wish that god damn referee would let play run.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

For the love of all things holy....hold on Arsenal!!

edit: what a goal from Rafael. 6 minutes....fuck off.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I just marked fucking hard.

Why the fuck arent we trying.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. That was some anxiousness after the Rafael goal. I was nervous.

Great win. We needed it desperately.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Utterly pathetic really, too often this season we've performed like that. Giggs coming on slowed us down, Berbatov was just pointless, why Tevez came on so late and for Rooney, I have no fucking clue. Fantastic goal from Rafael, just ashame it was for nothing, he ran his little heart out.

I knew it wouldn't be an easy game, but our finishing and play where it mattered is what let us down hugely today. Just very disappointed.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Nasri was pretty great, as was Fabregas, Gallas actually looked like a captain as well. Still need to learn how to see off a fucking match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Utterly pathetic really, too often this season we've performed like that. Giggs coming on slowed us down, Berbatov was just pointless, why Tevez came on so late and for Rooney, I have no fucking clue. Fantastic goal from Rafael, just ashame it was for nothing, he ran his little heart out.
> 
> I knew it wouldn't be an easy game, but our finishing and play where it mattered is what let us down hugely today. Just very disappointed.


Shit. You practically described Arsenal in most of their recent matches. I feel your pain.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Get le fuck in! 

Fabregas, Gallas and Nasri were kwalitee. Bendtner was a muppet on the counter, but he worked hard. 

Fantastic result, if we don't capitalize against West Brom later, then we're in trouble. 

Neville was HIRARIOUS.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Utterly pathetic really, too often this season we've performed like that. Giggs coming on slowed us down, Berbatov was just pointless, *why Tevez came on so late and for Rooney,* I have no fucking clue. Fantastic goal from Rafael, just ashame it was for nothing, he ran his little heart out.
> 
> I knew it wouldn't be an easy game, but our finishing and play where it mattered is what let us down hugely today. Just very disappointed.


Because Rooney was quite hillarious and bad in front of goal. His build up play was not bad but I can see why Alex changed it around and hoped Tevez would have more of an effect.

I guess an argument can be made for Rooney being too big of a name to take off with just minutes left but he was not doing the job, imo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbatov should have come off, whenever we've lacked the cutting edge this season, he's been on the pitch. He needs to step the fuck up, 30mil? Rather embarrassing really.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey. That's just super-marking from le Silvestre.

:side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I marked for Nevilles awful performance and Rafael being excellent (great goal btw) dont know why ol' redface persist with him, how Arsenal held on while trying to pass the game out I dont know, we best fucking win tonight as we've got a chance to put a bit of distance between us and these which could be really important.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The front two today were a joke, and Carrick fell apart in the second half. 

Why the fuck would you take Anderson off?

Rafael's goal made me cry though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And remember folks, Fabio's the better one.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Get the fuck in. Brilliant win just what we needed. Still we have troubles and they need to be fixed.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Theo was woeful, I still wonder how he's even put on an England shirt.

This doesn't bode well for Villa. Looks like Arsenal are back in business and Man Utd will be looking to bounce back. Shame we've got both in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

That was a fantastic match to watch, even as a United supporter I found it great. Thought we deserved a draw, but Rooney should really have delt with some of the chances he had. 

Rafael's goal was fantastic too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That was the first time i've seen Rafael live, and i was very impressed. He played very well and really proved any critics wrong after the Celtic game. He's going to be a great player for a long time to come.

I think Arsenal on the whole deserved the win, although i have to say i didn't think Fabregas played as well as some made out. The amount of times he gave the ball away by trying to put Bendtner or Walcott through was too much. Nasri was immense, and it serves me right for taking him out of my fantasy team last week!

I've got to say Howard Webb was a clown for not giving the foul by Carrick at the end of the first half, then the booking for a 50-50 ball was a joke. 

It was a great game and arguably the best of the season so far.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought when Ando was on he won the battle with Fabregas again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well it's because he just shits on him in, as goes the song!!!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3 really sick away wins right there, home teams better in all of them for most of the game and all lose out......ouch, West Brom will fail at Liverpool to break the streak.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson should never have come off, he brought the energy that we lost once Giggs came on, his strength and the way he almost snakes about the pitch is just brilliant. Thank fuck for Rafael though, he made it one of the most positive defeats I've seen in a long time.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Just back from the stadium of light. Fucking gutted we couldn't beat a weak as piss Pompy today. We'll be in the bottom 3 by the end of this weekend


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Good result for Arsenal.

Feels like same old, same old again for Liverpool, very frustrating.

EDIT: KEANEEEEEEEEEEEEE  1-0

Edit again: Keane, fab finish, 2-0 at half time


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Superb couple of finishes, typical Keane goals, the second goal is one he scores alot, and it's a quality I admire him for. 

We're getting lots of space, and should try and kill this off quick, because West Brom look good when attacking. 

Gerrard started poorly, but has now come into it.

Edit - Full time, 3-0. Very pleased with that, we just cruised the game. Great goal by Arbeloa, his 2 goals for us have been beautys, it's a pity he doesn't try to get in those positions more often. 

Very good day of football with United losing, and us finally winning a Premier League game comfortably and going to the top of the league. 

Blackburn will crumble against Chelsea tommorow, but it was important for us to win and get away from United while we could.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

There's no point me posting here before Ben as he always says exactly what I want to say ::


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Blackburn will crumble against Chelsea tommorow, but it was important for us to win and get away from United while we could.


We won't crumble, we just won't be good enough to score against them with Benni out and probably Roque too. If he's rushed back it would be stupid cos we wouldn't win if he was fully fit anyway. Save him for Sunderland in a game we need to win.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

What a superb goal by Rafael today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> We won't crumble, we just won't be good enough to score against them with Benni out and probably Roque too. If he's rushed back it would be stupid cos we wouldn't win if he was fully fit anyway. Save him for Sunderland in a game we need to win.


I just see it being one of those days for Blackburn, where things look good for a bit, then Chelsea find the key and score a couple of goals and just kill the game off. And teams seem to buckle when Chelsea go a goal up these days, and they end up scoring quite freely under Scolari's all out attack methods. 

I'd love to see Blackburn be strong, but I can just see it going very, very wrong for them 

Is your midfield going to be in better shape? I'm not sure I'd mentally be able to cope with seeing Warnock and Tugay take on Mikel, Lampard and Deco.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bad bad result. Nevs and Giggs, as much as they are club legends, just look a little out of their depth these days. Berbs was a passenger mainly, didn't do much, Rooney's typical October spree is over it seems.

Quite obvious we're missing Saha :side:

Ahem. Rafael's goal was quite the sex I must say. Great goal. We cannot drop anymore points now, we need a long run in the EPL because I fear we drop too many more soon and Chelsea will be out of touch for us.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Great performance and great goal by Rafael.I think he can be a much much better rightback than Dani Alves. Anderson owned Fabregas (i don't understand how people say he had a terrific game, he was poor apart from that assist). Nasri was ok. And Gallas was motivated and immense for once.

Tremendous game and easily one of the best matches i've ever seen, i hope MU and Arsenal can top this in the return fixture at OT.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Is your midfield going to be in better shape? I'm not sure I'd mentally be able to cope with seeing Warnock and Tugay take on Mikel, Lampard and Deco.


We're just buggered at the moment in the midfield and striking positions. With Dunn, Emerton & Reid out, we're starved of any real quality or creativity in midfield. Roque & Benni out hasn't helped at all. Stevie Warnock's done a good job in there, but we can't get a settled team, and you saw Grella get injured again and have to go off.

We gave it a go second half but it wasn't to be. Had Roberts lifted the ball over Cech like Anelka did Robinson moments later, we might have found ourselves fortunate to get a draw. As much as we had a go, Chelsea were deserved winners even though they weren't anywhere near their best. It goes to show why they're top of the league, winning 9 straight away league games is impressive.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Is anyone watching the FA Cup tie on ITV between H&W and Brentford. It's a pretty decent match. H&W were just about to score an equaliser, and had two good oppertunities, but Brentford scored on the break away to make it 3-1.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

I LOVE YOU TUNCAY

GET THE FUCK IN


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think we should all club together and help clear up Mark Hughes's desk. Anyone up for it?

LOL @ City!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking Aston Villa. Do better!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was so predictable that Havant and Waterlooville would lose as soon as ITV decided to put them on TV. They had a fluke, one off, decent run last year, and got extremely lucky along the way. Not to mention, their best player Alfie Potter, was actually on loan Peterbrough, so was a quality well above the rest of them. 

Was stupid to put them on tv and raise any hopes that they might do well again, they're actually a pretty shit side, I know some of their players.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gald I didn't bother going to Oxford yesterday, couldn't even get past Dorchester, drew 0-0 at home.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yesterday was the worst away day ever, in every single fucking way.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know what on earth Robinson was thinking with the first goal. He could/should saved it instead of complaining about handball that never was.

Anelka is a lucky poochie. 5 goals against Sunderland and Blackburn, none of them are good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Man Utd Fan said:


> Yesterday was the worst away day ever, in every single fucking way.


Basically everyone I've spoken to has said the same. Some of my mates were next to Arsenal fans in our section. They had their Arsenal shirts underneath zipped up hoodies.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Basically everyone I've spoken to has said the same. Some of my mates were next to Arsenal fans in our section. They had their Arsenal shirts underneath zipped up hoodies.


*Lol wouldn't you? I know I sure would.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You are my Tuncay, my only Tuncay....

What a player though. Very underrated, imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He misses an awful lot of chances, and he's a massive diver, makes Gerrard look like a saint, but he is very important to Boro. Scores a few goals and provides the bit of pace they sometimes miss. 

Alves needs to step it up really, Aliadiere, Tuncay and even Mido have been better than him this season I reckon.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal team to face Wigan.

21. Lukasz Fabianski
41. Gavin Hoyte
17. Alexandre Song Billong
20. Johan Djourou
40. Kieran Gibbs
19. Jack Wilshere
47. Mark Randall
16. Aaron Ramsey
43. Fran Merida
50. Jay Simpson
12. Carlos Alberto Vela


SUBS

24. Vito Mannone (GK)
28. Amaury Bischoff
35. Francis Coquelin
39. Rui Fonte
42. Henri Lansbury
46. Abu Ogogo
56. Emmanuel Frimpong


Just Fabianski, Song & Djourou over 20!


*Edit:*

Arsenal Kids owning a premiership team, a joy to behold!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you Tevez, can't believe we struggled to score more than once but really, playing Tevez as a lone striker is never going to reep a high scoring reward.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Just watched the match after i got back from work. Great stuff, third goal was a work of art. Ramsey, Wilshire & Vela all looked amazing, those 3 have got the bloody world at there feet. Still not sure whether Simpson, Randall, Merida, Gibbs & Hoyte will ever be able to break through to the first XI, but we'll see.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reckon Merida has a chance, bearing in mind Arsenal aren't exactly stacked in the middle, and he's very highly rated within the club. Gibbs is a left back, right? Will be hard to ever get in ahead of Clichy, who is also young and insanely talented. Arsenal have good strikers, Van Persie, Adebayor, Eduardo, Vela, Bendtner is a good bunch to choose from. Simpson will struggle to break into that, but he looks a good player and has plenty of time. Randall I don't think has a future, based on most views on him in the club. Don't know much about Hoyte, unless he's better than his brother he'll struggle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our finishing is fucking laughable right now, much like Barca at the start of the La Liga season, when nothing was going for them, but then the floodgates opened and they've been basically destroying teams ever since. Fingers crossed it'll be the same for us. :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

At the moment in that squad, there is three players that without doubt will make it.

Vela
Wilshere
Ramsey

They are a class above.


*Merida* has a good chance, but has a long way to go and a whole host of players in front of him in is favoured attacking centre position, can't help but feel he is far more suited to the Spanish game more than he ever will be for the English game. Has hell of alot to do on his defensive side of his game though.

*Gibbs* is left winger convert and with the increasingly likelyhood that Traore won't return to Arsenal, has a good chance to make claim as Clichy's understudy, whether he makes it depends on how long he is prepared to wait.

*Hoyte* is better than his brother but is still rather suspect, is faster and more technically gifted than his brother and is still very young, he has a decent chance of making it, but he also has some other talented, even younger full backs right behind him aswell though.

*Randall * has no chance, he has that many players ahead of him he isnt going to get a look in. He is technically pretty good and can pick a pass, but there is question marks over his attitude. The Carling Cup is a chance for Randall to showcase what he can do, so he can get a move to another club, he could be a decent player for another premier league club.

*Simpson* despite his two goals, will never make it at Arsenal he is behind a long long list of strikers, he lacks the techinique, to make it at Arsenal. He works hard though and can finish and could be a decent player for a lower Premiership/Championship side.


Also Fabianski will be a class act!




KME said:


> Reckon Merida has a chance, bearing in mind Arsenal aren't exactly stacked in the middle, and he's very highly rated within the club.


For the position Merida wants to play, we are pretty stacked. For a start his favoured position is playing in the centre, and seeing as he is pretty useless at defending he has no chance of playing as Cesc's partner which is the position that is available in midfield atm. Now on the left could be more profitable for him, but he needs to work on his defensive duties.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Could Arsenal not play one holding midfielder (Song, I imagine), then Merida and Cesc ahead of him? Would make enough sense to me.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Could Arsenal not play one holding midfielder (Song, I imagine), then Merida and Cesc ahead of him? Would make enough sense to me.


With one up front?, like we did against United.


The problem is Merida at the moment has Cesc, Diaby, Denilson, Nasri, Rosicky, Ramsey, Wilshere, Walcott, Eboue (unfortuanetly) ahead of him for positions in midfield, aswell as Eduardo, Van Persie & Vela who occasionally play in midfield.

The formation your talking about, he would still have Cesc obviously, and then Diaby, Denilson, Ramsey & Wilshere ahead of him, assuming Nasri and Rosicky/Walcott are on the wings.

Also lets not forget about The Hoff either!


Attacking midfielders is something were certainly not short of, its the holding/defensive midfielders we are short of.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> With one up front?, like we did against United.
> 
> 
> The problem is Merida at the moment has Cesc, Diaby, Denilson, Nasri, Rosicky, Ramsey, Wilshere, Walcott, Eboue (unfortuanetly) ahead of him for positions in midfield, aswell as Eduardo, Van Persie & Vela who occasionally play in midfield.
> ...


Yeah, I always thought Adebayor was at his best up front on his own. 

He has a few in front of him sure, but with his potential you'd be expecting him to get chances, like Cesc did even though Edu, Vieira and Gilberto were ahead of him, and to take them. 

By Hoff do you mean Amaury Bischoff? I saw him score in a reserve game against Fulham the other day, but I think he has injury problems, right? 

I think as he grows older, Merida will develop more to his game and won't just be an attacking midfielder.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like it would be fun managing Arsenal when Footy Manager comes out tomoro! They were mighty impressive last night, and i hope they can go all the way! It would be brilliant to see a young team like that win something after their wins so far.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Merida came to Arsenal with a very big reputation, and in his early reserves games he wa meant to have been quite remarkable, but I don't believe his progress has been as good as many others since then. Considering he's a lefty, I wouldn't rule out the possibility that he makes the first team squad, but I think he'll be hardpressed to ever really become a first team regular.

Also I hate the idea of us letting Traore go, but really he's too good to sit on the bench at Arsenal. I know it's sounds daft, but I think Traore could go on to become better than Clichy. To me he seems better than Gael was when he was 19, he's faster which is hard to believe, and I fear that given Clichy's previous injury problems, if he does get a serious injury, then letting go of Traore could prove all the more costly. Hopefully Gibbs will be up to the task as an understudy, but I'm not yet convinced in his defensive capabilities, although Wenger has a great history of producing quality fullbacks.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^

I wouldnt be to worried, if you look at the Reserves and Youth Teams, we seem to have a production line when it comes to full backs.

Also Traore has never impressed me that much, i always thought he was pretty woeful in defence and was decent going forward, Gibbs has impressed me more than Traore. Although i havent seen much of Traore at Pompey, but isnt he generally considered a Left Winger now anyway?

Plus Clichy is still only 23, at least another good 7 years left in him as a full back at Arsenal!!



KME said:


> Yeah, I always thought Adebayor was at his best up front on his own.
> 
> He has a few in front of him sure, but with his potential you'd be expecting him to get chances, like Cesc did even though Edu, Vieira and Gilberto were ahead of him, and to take them.
> 
> ...


The problem he has though, is Ramsey & Wilshere are fighting for same positions as he is really, and they have arguably shown more promise, and are younger.


Also if you play one up front where does that leave Van Persie, Eduardo, Vela & Bendnter.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Traore had been play Left Wingback for Pompey when they were playing Distin, Campbell and Kaboul in central defense, with Johnson as a Right Wingback. No idea what they're playing now, but Traore always seems high up the pitch. He looks quick, without much end product. 

I can't really see all of those strikers still being around by the time Merida would be considered a starter, if that does ever happen, to be honest with you.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Traore had been play Left Wingback for Pompey when they were playing Distin, Campbell and Kaboul in central defense, with Johnson as a Right Wingback. No idea what they're playing now, but Traore always seems high up the pitch. He looks quick, without much end product.
> 
> I can't really see all of those strikers still being around by the time Merida would be considered a starter, if that does ever happen, to be honest with you.


The one most likely to leave is Adebayor though, lol.

I have very high hopes of a future Bendtner/Vela partnership, its shown great promise in the few games they have played together.

Eduardo will be back in training anytime now, i just hope he comes back the same player, and were still yet to see Van Persie reach his potential, whether he ever will, is another question.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I suppose so, but you never know, he might start developing loyalty :side: 

Not sure about Bendtner, he's better than people give him credit for, but it doesn't seem to me like he'll ever be a top rate striker. Vela however I think can be world class, and I don't see it taking him long. 

Eduardo being back, I said a week ago, will be big for Arsenal. Arsenal waste so many chances, and Eduardo is easily one of the best finishers in the league, and he was on hot form just before he got injured. After that leg break, Arsenal seemed to go completely downhill. The draw with Birmingham and Gallas' subsequent strop wasn't helpful, but I think the big problem was not having Eduardo. A few more poor Arsenal results followed that, I believe Villa and Boro snatched draws at the Emirates, or rather they went in front and Arsenal got late equalizers. They certainly missed Eduardo's cutting edge.

Cavalieri

Degen - Agger - Hyypia - Dossena 

El Zhar - Plessis - Lucas - Babel 

Torres - Ngog 

Not too bad, weak looking midfield, but El Zhar, Torres, Ngog and Babel is pretty :woo:.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Plessis. A - MAZ - ING


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This has been embarrasing.

3-0 down, it looks like it's going to be a lot more.

Oh well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Utter shit, but it's 4th on our list of priorities. 

Just hope they go out and show some fucking backbone for 45 minutes, and we can get the bus home. 

Naive performance by all involved, it was clear Spurs would be up for it. Dopey fucking fullbacks don't help the cause. 

Mark Bright on Five Live just said this is why we won't win the Premier League. That is the most stupid fucking thing I've ever heard in my life. What has our second string team in the tinpot cup got to do with anything? Now we actually get more time to rest, Bright, you thick fucking ****.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mark Bright has got a great second name, a bit of a misleading one at that. <.>

Thank god this is not the Premier League. The only bright spark has been Babel, he's been alright.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Well, in the first few minutes of the second half we still look rubbish, and Torres has got a knock. 

Horrible game to watch. No passion or anything.

Plessis scores, he's never even scored for the reserves, so that's nice for him.

4-1. I can see it being 6 before Full Time. Just want it to end now.

Full time - Disgusting lack of effort, but I couldn't give a rats arse about the Carling Cup really. Rafa always plays a dodgy team, so we would never win it.

Out of the Mickey Mouse cup, pity. When's the Spurs DVD of it out?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great news for us obviously, and even though they're the scum, it's great for Burnley to take Chelsea to extra time. I hope to god we don't get Arsenal again in the last eight like last year, and they're better this year.

It's about time we won a match when we've been playing well and getting shit for being a dirty team, which is just bollocks these days. Take us just a little bit further Incey!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm still amazed Ade Akinbiyi has managed to score against Chelsea at Stamford Bridge. 

Burnley seem to be doing well, but I still think Chelsea will sneak it, they normally do.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Burnley seem to be doing well, but I still think Chelsea will sneak it, they normally do.


I hope not. I'm desperate for another derby match against Burnley since they hardly ever come around. A Christmas game
against The Dingles would be the perfect present for me and a lot of the Rovers fans!

C'mon Dingles!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

For those Arsenal fans interested, Eduardo has returned to training this week, and is expected to play in the Reserves next week, if everything goes well, according to news reports from Croatia.

This is taken from another forum, where a Croatian guy translated the article for us.



> Although Eduardo felt he is ready to get involved in physical part of game, Arsène Wenger and Boro Primorac decided Eduardo should skip that at today training session
> "Eduardo trained with us most of the trining session. He was involved in practicing 1-2-1 and shot, but when we switched to duels, he went to train according to his programme. By the end of this week Eduardo will train most training sessions with the team, and rest of the time he will work according to his programme." Boro Primorac said.
> "Eduardo is already excellently prepared, he had no problems with any tough aspect of his training and he had no problems with any exertion, recovery went as we expected. After one shot Eduardo scored an amazing goal and all teammates saluted that with strong clapping. They were all really happy to see him like that again." says Boro Primorac and continues "After training session Eduardo didn't feel any pain or had any problems with his foot and also tomorrow on Thursday he will practice a part time with us and part time alone on his programme. His main medical test in next week, but all test so far were beyond expactations, so there is no reason to doubt this one will be the same."
> Eduardo will play next week for reserves if anything goes as planned.
> This interview and training session took place today.


Fucking brilliant news!

For those wondering Boro Primorac is the Arsenal first team coach.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Burnley win 5-4 on penalties.

Nice.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Burnley beat Chelsea 5-4 on Penalties.

Man United vs Arsenal
Burnley vs Blackburn
Tottenham vs Stoke
Watford vs Derby

predictions...


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Such a shame Chelsea lost :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

We were shite, but we don't care about the competition too much. Chelsea really do care, and have been beaten at home on Pens by fecking Burnley LMAO

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Celebration Time. . . c'mon!!!

Awesome! Please god, if there's any justice, pair us with Burnley in the last 8.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

> CHELSEA coach Ray Wilkins last night accused Arsenal of disrespecting the Carling Cup.
> 
> Wilkins believes the Gunners are wrong to play a team of kids instead of their star names.
> 
> ...


Which team is still in the competition. :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Which team is still in the competition.


:lmao

Quite correct! It just shows what a complete and utter tosser Wilkins is.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't care who Arsenal get, aslong as were at home.

My predictions

Arsenal vs Spurs
Watford vs Man Utd
Stoke vs Derby
Burnley vs Blackburn


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> I don't care who Arsenal get, aslong as were at home.
> 
> My predictions
> 
> ...


I hope to god you're right. If we get The Dingles, you might just get a donation.

I'd settle for that draw, although it's impossible to predict. I'd love it to go like this.

Arsenal vs Man Utd
Stoke vs Spurs
Watford vs Derby
Blackburn vs The Dingles

Then we can have Arsenal or Man U vs Stoke or Spurs and we could face another Championship team to get to the final. Having beaten Everton & Sunderland, i feel we deserve it with some of the easier runs the other teams have had.

We'll get Arsenal, Man U or Spurs though and go out for sure! It's all but guaranteed with the shit luck we've had all season.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty solid game on SkySports tonight. Pretty happy with Tottenham winning 4-2, and obviously we care about defending it. Gomes needs to go, and he cost 9 million. Who the fuck scouted this player?

I'm not being fun but saying Liverpool don't care about it too much is laughable, Rafa was pretty pissed after the game but I don't know if it was only because you conceded 4.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Burnley are my heroes.

Also, nice one Wilkins, you moron.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL @ Chelsea. Two seasons gone and they've been knocked out of a cup competition by a Championship side. Brill. Fair go it's not the big four's top priority these days the Carling Cup, but still, that's a big result for Burnley. I'm happy for SUPER EAGLES!~ if nothing else.

Spurs are playing well and good to see Campbell finally open his account this season I hope Fergie gives him a chance next season seeing as we only have 3 strikers atm, Manucho never features so Campbell should get a chance next season.

Has the draw for the Quarter finals already been done or when is it gonna be drawn?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea losing brought a smile to my face.

I think that Arsenal might get their silverware this year!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's a pretty great chance to.

I'd love to see them vs Tottenham and thump them.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

downright embarassing 1st half performance by Liverpool. Degen and Dossena were atrocious. ,to be honest, the good thing about Degen is that he gives everyone hope that they too may one day play for Liverpool. I'm 14 stone plus, slow, fat and useless and had lost all belief that I could make the 1st team. Now I have a dream. 

Degen also injured Gomes, who was our best player before Xabi came on.

Atleast Xabi was once again amazing after he came on. Crazy to think that Rafa tried to offload him during summer


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can someone save me time by telling me if Chelsea played regulars tonight? 

If so, I'll mark.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chelsea: Cudicini, Ivanovic, Alex, *Belletti (Lampard 25), Bridge*, *Ferreira, Deco (Mikel 46),* Mineiro, *Malouda, Drogba *(Di Santo 68), *Kalou.* 

I'd call the bolded ones first team players, so yeah.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's pretty effing awesome.

Burnley!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Keep in mind Cudicini, Alex and Ivanovic would walk into most teams anyways.



> I'd love to see them vs Tottenham and thump them


.

Last season look what happened...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stupid rich Russian-guy must be pissed(I know his name...but I like my nickname for him). 

Burnley~~!!

And fuck Totty. Bring 'em on.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Anyone other than Spurs & Man United away from home and i'm happy.

Any of the Championship sides at home seems to good to be true, but let's hope it happens


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Starrcade said:


> Pretty solid game on SkySports tonight. Pretty happy with Tottenham winning 4-2, and obviously we care about defending it. Gomes needs to go, and he cost 9 million. Who the fuck scouted this player?
> 
> I'm not being fun but saying Liverpool don't care about it too much is laughable, Rafa was pretty pissed after the game but I don't know if it was only because you conceded 4.


We started without Reina, Arbeloa, Carragher, Aurelio, Alonso, Mascherano, Gerrard, Riera, Kuyt and Keane. All except 2 (one of the holding mids, and Arbeloa who is suspended) will probably be restored to the Starting 11 against Bolton. Also, only 2 of the players in the starting line up last night normally start for us (Torres and Agger). 

We also bought on two young fullbacks when we were losing and played one of them out of position. Hardly chasing the game, and the players still showed no real interest in chasing the game after we conceded the 4th. We got 2 lucky goals thanks to torrid keeping.

And after all that, Rafa still said after the game he was dissapointed with the _performance_, but felt he got the team right. In other words, he played a much weakened side and was happy enough to do so. In the grand scheme of things, he doesn't care.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Which says that Liverpool has a weak 2nd team compared to the other big 4 teams.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Has the draw for the Quarter finals already been done or when is it gonna be drawn?


This Saturday between 12 - 12.30pm our time, so however many hours you are ahead or behind. It's live on Soccer Saturday.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Arbeloa is suspended for the Bolton's game, he was just rested against Spurs. Degen was horrendous. Not only he was at fault for 2 goals, he also ended our comeback hopes by injuring Spurs keeper Gomes. 
Spurs fans must be preparing christmas cards for him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

booned said:


> Which says that Liverpool has a weak 2nd team compared to the other big 4 teams.


Yes, it's clearly much worse than Chelsea's, who just went out to Burnley at home  On second thoughts, Chelsea didn't even play a 2nd team really, it was very strong. So how can you compare our 2nd team with theirs, when they didn't really play one? Again, the fact they played a stronger side shows they care more about it. We could have easily included Keane and Gerrard, like they did with Lampard and Drogba, but the Carling Cup just has no appeal, when we have a big match coming up this weekend.

It's better 2nd team than Arsenals in terms of individual quality, and it can almost match United's. Our team,, much like United's who scraped through with a late penalty, just didn't gel together. They were all unfamiliar, it was a mixture of experience, fringe players and the odd youngster. The Arsenal kiddies play together all the time.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Whoever decided to spend £9mil on Gomes deserves a medal


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In fairness, PSV wanted to build a statue of him, because he was that good when he was there. They consider him one of their best ever, which says alot bearing in mind players like Cocu have played for them. 

He did look a quality keeper on first sight, and played well against Spurs in the UEFA Cup, especially in the penalty shootout. But he never has been great on crosses, that should have been taken into account.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

KME said:


> Yes, it's clearly much worse than Chelsea's, who just went out to Burnley at home
> 
> It's better than Arsenals in terms of quality, and it can almost match United's. Our team,, much like United's who scraped through with a late penalty, just didn't gel together. They were all unfamiliar, it was a mixture of experience, fringe players and the odd youngster. The Arsenal kiddies play together all the time.


You wouldnt bet your house on the Chelsea result happening twice though.

When you look at the reserves of all of the top 4, Liverpools is the weakest. Thats just my view on it. First team is dripping with quality though.



kennedy=god said:


> Whoever decided to spend £9mil on Gomes deserves a medal


Gomes performed consistently well at PSV. He's had a few decent games for us too. His decision making has been poor. Reminds me of Reina in his early liverpool days. Now he's probably the best keeper in the league.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I always get excited when opponent teams get corner against Spurs. Gomes will create something out of nothing from that corner.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

My bum hole clenches. Its funny to watch our defenders try their best to get the ball away before Gomes comes out.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

A Gomes Joke

What has the Spurs goalkeeper, Heurelho Gomes and Michael Jackson got in common?
They both wear gloves for no apparent reason.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

Some rather interesting games this weekend Fulham/Tottenham is a London derby, Arsenal have a pretty tough test given their recent form against a Villa side who are on a slump themselves. Shall also be interesting to see how Van Der Sar deals with Delaps long throws and how Liverpool handle an improving Bolton side.

Although with all that said I think we all know Blackpool/Preston is the biggest game to take place this weekend


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

epic-estrella said:


> Some rather interesting games this weekend Fulham/Tottenham is a London derby, *Arsenal have a pretty tough test given their recent form against a Villa side who are on a slump themselves.* Shall also be interesting to see how Van Der Sar deals with Delaps long throws and how Liverpool handle an improving Bolton side.
> 
> Although with all that said I think we all know Blackpool/Preston is the biggest game to take place this weekend


Were coming off the back of a win against United, so confidence should be pretty high. I just hope we don't do the typical shit we pull and win a big game and then go and lose the next one. If we put in the same kind of commitment as we did against United, we should get the three points.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

booned said:


> You wouldnt bet your house on the Chelsea result happening twice though.
> 
> When you look at the reserves of all of the top 4, Liverpools is the weakest. Thats just my view on it. First team is dripping with quality though.
> 
> ...


Nor would we normally play so poorly at WHL, and lose convincingly. Weakened side or not, we haven't played so poorly in years. 

As for reserves, as in proper reserves, ours are the best. We won our league last year, and the subsequent play off against the southern league champions (nope, not Arsenal or Chelsea, Aston Villa), beat Villa 3-0. But yeah, we don't have such a deep squad, but the fringe players are certainly better than they showed last night, and the youth and reserves are normally excellent.

And I made the Gomes/Reina comparison a while ago. It's quite accurate, although Reina didn't make quite so many cock ups so early. Then again, Reina wasn't playing with a rub injury.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

KME said:


> Nor would we normally play so poorly at WHL, and lose convincingly. Weakened side or not, we haven't played so poorly in years.
> 
> As for reserves, as in proper reserves, ours are the best. We won our league last year, and the subsequent play off against the southern league champions (nope, not Arsenal or Chelsea, Aston Villa), beat Villa 3-0. But yeah, we don't have such a deep squad, but the fringe players are certainly better than they showed last night, and the youth and reserves are normally excellent.
> 
> And I made the Gomes/Reina comparison a while ago. It's quite accurate, although Reina didn't make quite so many cock ups so early. Then again, Reina wasn't playing with a rub injury.


Or a nervy back four.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So I was doing a little research on dates of finals next year, and I've found that the CL final is on the 27th of May and the FA Cup final is on the 30th.









When was the last time the FA Cup final was after the CL final?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

CL final should always be the game to end the season.

It was probably because of that headcase Platini


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

epic-estrella said:


> Although with all that said I think we all know Blackpool/Preston is the biggest game to take place this weekend


£28 for a ticket on the away wood is a joke. Thieving tangerine scum. No roof, just a temporary bit of crap to stand on is just scandalous. North End will just have to rape you, and they better for the money it's costing me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I got a bad feeling about this match vs Aston Villa.

I think we might experience a big letdown after the ManUtd win. I just hope that Aston Villa remain in poor form, and continue their scuffles.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TEH YOUTH TO THE RESCUE~!

In all fairness, I don't know what to expect from this match. Arsenal are very inconsistent and Villa are becoming up and down lately.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I dunno if I will be able to stay awake for the Bolton/Pool match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> I dunno if I will be able to stay awake for the Bolton/Pool match.


Whoa.

Is this your first post in a footy thread? Because I had no idea you enjoyed the sport. 

The more you know. 

As for Kenny...what can you expect? For the teams to be consistently inconsistent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHY

It's on at 11:40pm dawg, stay up.

As for Mike, Arsenal have been weird this season, tis all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I know. I agree. 

Need to get their shit together, imo.

we need some silverware. i'll settle for a carling cup or fa cup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Carling Cup is there for the taken, hopefully last year doesn't repeat itself for you guys.

F.A. cup may be harder, although you're on pretty good CL form, so that may continue.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ugh. champion's league.

fucking liverpool. i still remember the 2nd leg of the CL match like it was yesterday.

that sucked. but i still mark for Theo's epic run.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Babel's was equally immense. For the obvious reason 

We really need to do away with Bolton today, as Chelsea will thump West Brom and United should easily beat Stoke.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NCIH Damage said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Is this your first post in a footy thread? Because I had no idea you enjoyed the sport.
> 
> ...


Nah, I've posted a few times. I don't really know HEAPS so I don't post much to avoid embarrassment. 

:$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Shit. I know nothing. Yet I still post.

Fuck the haters. If they hate, let 'em hate.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yah, and Mike's American, and gets loads of things wrong. Doesn't stop him, like all other Americans in all honesty.

I hate waiting for games to start


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> When was the last time the FA Cup final was after the CL final?


Is that a serious question or a subtle implication of potential treble winning feats 

As for Arsenal's match tonight. I've been unsure all week, but thankfully Wenger's nemisis John Carew is injured which is a major boost for us, and I think we should win now, but we'll have to retain the ball and use it well and support Bendtner aplenty just as we did against United. He won't win a header all game against Laursen, and he isn't the best with ball at feet, so Diaby will be the key man forward today.

Personally I don't think I've seen a bad Arsenal poster on this site, particularly compared to other forums I've been at. Overrated was perhaps a bit overconfident (you might say he 'Overrated' Arsenal :side, but he still knew his stuff, and rightly turned on Gallas long before I or anyone else did, so credit to him for that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

muthafuckn sonofabitch.

i don't get 'loads' wrong. I get 'a lot' wrong. but not 'loads'

hater.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mike, it's okay, I'll forgive you 

Super Songy for the goal today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lol. damn you. 

less bendtner, more vela. please.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Team I expect against Bolton:

Reina

Darby - Carragher - Agger - Aurelio

Masch---------Alonso

Kuyt --------------Gerrard-----------Riera

Keane

4-2-3-1, with Torres, Babel, Lucas, Benayoun, Dossena, Cavileri on the bench. 

Team I think Rafa will play:

Reina

Carragher - Hypia - Agger - Aurelio

Kuyt - Gerrard - Alsono - Riera

Torres - Keane

4-4-2, or he'll probaly drop Torres off for Masch, making it a 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I really like the Masch/Alonso combo in MF. That's just quality. They can control that part of the pitch without problem.

You think Carragher will go to RB? Does he play there often? I didn't know he played out of the CB role.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's played at rightback numerous times before, but centreback is made for him.

With Arby suspended for this game, and Degen injured (I wouldn't play him anyway, heap of shit imo), that leaves a young Darby or Carragher at right back.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Where is Skrtel?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's still injured.

Back late December possibly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> less bendtner, more vela. please.


I'd like to see both play upfront today, but I can't see Wenger going for it.

We'll play an identical team to the one which beat United, which means no Songy either, unfortunately.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Need Bolton to get something out of this match, ditto for West Brom, hate the feeling of there being a signifigant gap between us and the top sides, even at this stage of the season.

Ade should be back for the Villa match, so woohoo! Bedtner's a decent player, but the guy literally never looks like scoring, so i don't really trust him


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hate waiting for matches, it's a pain when you're so bored.

I'll prob watch EPL classic match and EPL preview while I'm waiting.

mikey, go on msn dawg.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

NCIH Damage said:


> I really like the Masch/Alonso combo in MF. That's just quality. They can control that part of the pitch without problem.
> 
> You think Carragher will go to RB? Does he play there often? I didn't know he played out of the CB role.


Carra started out as a Right Back, and sometimes played at Left Back. Gerard Houllier never really trusted him at the back, and when Henchoz lost form he still wouldn't play Carra there, choosing Diao and Biscan instead. 

There was a period in time where many said Carragher simply wasn't good enough, and should move on. For all his solidity, he didn't make many forward runs. 

Rafa moved him to CB on his arrival, and he's been immense for us ever since. But he can still play RB, as he did against Arsenal in the Champions League in both legs I believe (Hyypia and Skrtel played in the centre, they were undroppable) and he's fairly solid in the role. I'd trust Darby there though, with Carra next to him, Dirk in front of him and Mascherano nearby, I doubt he'd get too overexposed. Young or not, Darby's been immense in the reserves and deserves his chance, now that we're in a RB crisis (Degen is injured again, and still shit), if he doesn't play now, I fear he might not, ever.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Pennant's dad has been convicted of drug dealing. I LOL'd.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Rex Audax said:


> Apparently Pennant's dad has been convicted of drug dealing. I LOL'd.


So that's where Pennant get's his 'good attitude' from, :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I hate waiting for matches, it's a pain when you're so bored.
> 
> I'll prob watch EPL classic match and EPL preview while I'm waiting.
> 
> mikey, go on msn dawg.


Looks like we got the team we talked about yesterday in terms of Torres not playing and keeping the formula that has been working.

---

*Liverpool:* Reina, Carragher, Hyypia, Agger, Aurelio, Alonso, Mascherano, Kuyt, Gerrard, Riera, Keane. 

_Subs: _Cavalieri, Dossena, Torres, Benayoun, Babel, Leiva Lucas, Darby.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yep, just saw that. Expected really, would of liked to have seen Darby play, but strong team needs to be selected. 

Hope Babel comes on and makes an impact.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Carling Cup Draw*



> Stoke City v Derby County
> Manchester United v Blackburn Rovers
> Burnley v Arsenal
> Watford v Tottenham Hotspur



Would have prefered to have been at home, but can't really complain.

I bet Nige is happy with that draw, lol.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess. The way I see it, Rafa wants a strong pairing in CD but wants Carra in there because of his experience at playing at RB, that's why Hyypia is on and not Darby at RB and Carra in the centre.

I'm actually glad, it seems Rafa is starting to come to terms with what is required in the Premiere League in terms of keeping teams together and we are repeaing the rewards. It's taken time but I'm actually starting to believe we can end our hoodoo, if not this year, then next, depending on the pooling of finances.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stoke, Blackburn, Watford, Burnley to win plz.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Very pleased with that draw. If the youngsters can win at the Turf Moor, which I won't take for granted, but I feel it is significantly easier than some of the other possible fixtures, then they'll get either a two-legger against an established Premier League rival or a good shot at Wembley.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very good first half from us. Great move for the goal, and we've had a few great passing moves like that. Kuyt is superman, and Alonso's been superb. 

Should be 2-1, Keane really should have scored and I couldn't see much wrong with Cahill's goal. 

Need to keep playing how we are, if we don't concede set pieces they'll struggle to get through us, we've been really comfortable.


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

We have been playing well. Keane defiantly should have made it 2-0.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm truely falling in love with Riera. We have been missing a piece of the puzzle and he is it, imo. Width is what is needed against some teams and we finally have it, its no conincedence it was he and Fabio who combined to set up the goal.

Great stuff, can't wait to see Torres and Babel. (Please don't take Keane off, Rafa. )


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Actually, having a second look, Nolan was definitely blocking Reina from getting to the ball, and he had no intentions of going and getting the ball himself. 

Our width is pleasing me, Alonso has been using Kuyt and Riera brilliantly. Gerrard seemed a bit rusty once Muamba stopped stalking him, he didn't use the huge amount of space he got very well. 

Need three points here, CMON YOU REDS.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing Goal by Steven Gerrard, 2-0 for the reds now.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmm, another convincing win by Liverpool. 

I bet it feels good to be a Liverpool fan at the moment.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There's no question Bolton's second goal was rightly disallowed. The refs in England haven't helped the matter by laying down a false precedent, but what Nolan was doing is certainly obstruction imo, and Bolton do it all the time and often get away with it, which I hate.

Also, well done to myself for predicting Riera's success and Keane's fail. Not to mention my unwavering commitment to the great man himself, Dirk Kuyt. YNDK.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Keane hasn't failed. For 20m quid he's going to be given more than a few months to justify it. 

Great result. Gardner, Gerrard, Torres, Lucas and Keane all should have scored. 

Xabi was immense, and apart from a dodgy spell second half, we played very well.

Great ball by Torres for the second goal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Keane's fail? I'd understand if he had not scored but he has scored a few goals and has also contributed to the cause too. He has not been awful, nowhere near it. Will he turn out to be a good investment at 20mil? Who knows, but for now, he is doing well enough and adds to our squad without a doubt.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

His work off the ball and runs in behind give us something different up top too, rather than just the raw pace and finishing of Torres.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> His work off the ball and runs in behind give us something different up top too, rather than just the raw pace and finishing of Torres.


Exactly and lately, Kuyt, Gerrard and Riera are relishing that. Our football has, in my mind, been some of the best we have played in years. The linking up has been terrific and its down to Keane being so unselfish.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I didn't see the match againt West Brom, but I'm yet to see Keane have a considerably good performance which is what you'd want a 20M player to be turning out every other week.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's had quite a few good games, marred by bad misses.

He was excellent against West Brom, gave them huge, huge problems, ripped their back 4 apart and scored twice. More performances like that will come. 

In fairness, to have played apparently "badly" in as many games as he has, 5 goals and a few assists isn't bad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice cheating there from Arsenal :side:

Odd that Young took the penalty rather than Barry. Also that save really exemplified Almunia. Great shot stopper, but poor handling. Luckity Gallas was anticipating the poor reffing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very odd for Young to take a penalty, haven't seen him take one for Villa before. Bit retarded... 

Bareth Garry must have bottled it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He got injured in the build-up to the penalty.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In which case, Super Steve Sidwell should have taken it :side: 

Stoke aren't getting anything, and West Brom won't later, so yet again I'm relying on an Arsenal failure, but I don't really see that happening either.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Every time i see Liverpool play i die a little 'bit inside, knowing that we could've easily got Alonso.

Player of the season so far, imo.

Still waiting for a reason as to what Bendtner does to make him good enough to play for Arsenal, need Adebayor on ASAP


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Kenwyne Jones 2 in 2


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Every time i see Liverpool play i die a little 'bit inside, knowing that we could've easily got Alonso.
> 
> Player of the season so far, imo.
> 
> Still waiting for a reason as to what Bendtner does to make him good enough to play for Arsenal, need Adebayor on ASAP


I think Rafa wanted to send him to Juventus, he knows how well Alonso would have fit in at Arsenal, so I think he'd have avoided selling to you. But yeah, he's been completely rejuvenated, sensational form.

Good finish Clichy :side:, at least Adebayor and Vela are on... Heard Sagna's picked up an injury too. Potentially a terrible day for Arsenal, with ourselves and United winning already.

Well played Fulham, have that Spurs, yer jammy bastadsss


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

Out ov de title race.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Cisse!!!!! 2 - 1


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Fuck off Agbonlahor. 2-0

I want to die


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

See ya later, Arsenal. 2-0, Gabby Agbonlahor. 

They might get back into it, but I think the best they're going to get is a draw, which would leave them 8 points behind us. 

Campbell's doing well for Spurs, having not feautured much, he's now got 3 in 2. Piss off plz Spurs :side:

Danny Welbeck scores for United, sounds like quite the dig.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

SUPER WELBECK!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Having seen the Stoke goalkeeping on the 5th goal, my Nan could score against them today, therefore Welbeck is utterly unimpressive

:side: 

Good goal though.

Lol @ Arsenal.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Pretty woeful display from Arsenal.

Villa's second came from a long ball, after Vela had been hacked down and ref didnt give a free kick.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

They deserved it. Completely deserved it.

We were shocking and now we're out of the title race.

Oh well, at least we have our kids that will dominate football in 20 bloody-fucking-shitty years


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We were completely fucking hammered. 2nd goal should not off been though as Vela got smashed. 

We need a quality cb and a poacher striker.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

SUPER WELBECK! > Arsenals kids.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Overrated said:


> We were completely fucking hammered. 2nd goal should not off been though as Vela got smashed.
> *
> We need a quality cb and a poacher striker.*


We have Eduardo!, and Vela needs more minutes, more strikers is certainly what we don't need.

I think its quite fucking evident the player we need is a DM, someone that can hassle players, win 50/50's and protect the back four, if we had that player we wouldnt be having half these fucking problems.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Eduardo is not here at the moment is he. Who knows what he will be like when he returns. Ye i agree we need a DM.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

That defeat to Arsenal last week feels a lot better now. :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ You should feel bad that such a shit team beat you :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed, everyone's beating Arsenal these days, get with the times United fans :side: 

Ivanovic starting for Chelsea, this will be the first time I've seen him live for Chelsea, interesting to see how he does against Bednar and Miller.

John Terry really is an 'orrible cnut.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

On a brighter note,people..........................Sunderland won!! And we played *Fucking mint*


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

^That time of the year again, ey?

lol @ Burley being dropped to the studio.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Ouch^^^^


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_Jobber said:


> On a brighter note,people..........................Sunderland won!! And we played *Fucking mint*


You got raped first half, and that was putting it fucking mildly. How it wasn't 5-0 i don't know, but whatever Keane said at half time, i'll give him credit. 

In the bottom three now and destined for the drop if we lose to wank teams like Sunderland at home, just days after our second string beat the pretty much same side at their place. Fucking disgraceful!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> You got raped first half, and that was putting it fucking mildly. How it wasn't 5-0 i don't know, but whatever Keane said at half time, i'll give him credit.
> 
> In the bottom three now and destined for the drop if we lose to wank teams like Sunderland at home, *just days after our second string beat the pretty much same side at their place. Fucking disgraceful!*


I know how it feels, having your second string perform better than your first team. :sad:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Burley being in the studio may be due to Redknapp stealing Les Ferdinand and Tim Sherwood. They've run out of studio guests. 

He is a truly shocking commentator though, so it's all good.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

can you fuckin believe arse, kicked outa park by fuckin villa


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Geez. Nicholas Anelka is in a purple patch, his finishing has been absolutely sublime. Happy with the win at West Brom, only concern is really the foot injury to John Terry hopefully the treatment was only pre-cautionary.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy with the performance and good to see us put 5 goals past them. Welbeck's goal was quality and it was good to see not only him but also Gibson get a good run out and Manucho finally got a EPL appearance.

LOL @ Arsenal, unbelievably inconsistent this season. They could've been beaten by more had Almunia not stopped Young's penalty (why did Barry not take it again?)

Carling Cup we got drawn with Blackburn, who in the form they're currently in, may not be as tough as previous years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ashley Young and Carrick in the England squad surprised me, Capello not being a moron, then I noticed Downing still in there, so everything is normal again.










As for yesterday, so fucking happy to see Welbeck make his debut, and pretty brilliant way of announcing your arrival. Great performance overall, got the job done, and Ronaldo looks like he's never been away.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

England squad is very weird. Gerrard, Rio and Rooney have all pulled out (don't know about the United players, but Gerrard actually has an injury and will miss our match against Fulham it seems), Ashley Young included, Michael Mancienne somehow getting a call up, Carrick included and no Beckham. Other than that, business as usual, and Downing is still in there :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great to see Beckham out, Young & Agbonlahor in. It looks like Joe Hart will have to pull out now, and it gives Robbo his deserved place back. He's been better than Carson for sure, over fucking rated. Robinson is the best shot stopper or as good as any other in the Premiership. He's got his form and confidence back, serves Spurs right with them selling him to keep Donkey Gomes.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Quite a good weekend except for United winning. I think its basically a lock we'll finish ahead of Arsenal, we have improved out of sight and out football has been great these past few weeks, imo, compared to how we have played beforehand anyway.

I don't know whether we can win the Premiership yet as Christmas will be pivital but there seems to be a different sense to this season and the team compared to years gone by.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Robinson against Chelsea is why he should never ever get his place back in the England squad. He's had his time, he's clearly not good enough.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

A string of great saves and one deflection catching him off guard. Yeah i can see that, NOT! I don't think he would have got there had he tried anyway.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

He could of EASILY saved the deflected shot. The ball crawled over line. He could of walked and picked it up. The ball had no pace on it and he decided to appeal for handball when it hit Anelka's knee. Poor decision-making, something he's kinda prone to do.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's no good making all those saves against a team like Chelsea, then fucking it up with complete naivity. You have to play to the whistle. And he does it alot. Not to mention his reactions on long shots are completely dreadful. 

Good shot stopper, but almost certain to make 1 or 2 errors a game. The sad thing is, that sounds exactly like David James.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It went past him pretty quickly. It might have slowed down, but i think it was too late by the time he turned. I don't think he should have appealed at all, and for nothing as it happened, but i've just watched it back, and as a keeper myself, it was difficult to stop. To say he could have walked and picked it up is bollocks. He maybe could have jumped on it, but it's a close one.

He was excellent at Sunderland and West Brom with some great saves, no errors at all. I'm starting to get faith in him, and that takes a lot having had Brad between the sticks for nearly 10 years.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Xabi has been Unbelievable this season. Yet another MOTM performance (i think Sky given that too). He has completely overshadowed Gerrard and Masch this season. Has been our best player by far this season (Kuyt and Reina are close though), probably in the league as well. 

Great match between Hull and Man City as well. Fine end to end stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree. Xabi has been fucking immense. 

I'm hoping for Villa to get something out of Man United next week, which might be unlikely given their record at home to United. 

We should beat Fulham next week, and with Gerrard likely to be out, a Xabi-Masch mifield will suffice. 4-4-2 might happen. Unless Keane plays behind Torres in Gerrard's position, which will be good enough, and keeo Torres as the lone striker (if he doesn't get fucking injured again)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Its ok for next week as Gerrard's out and we can play two strikers & Kuyt. When Gerrard comes back, Rafa is going to have some major problems with the strikers.
Also kudos for Daniel Agger for taking that sickening collision to the post and loses his teeth in the process. I really want to see Skrtel-Agger partnership in the middle. That's going to epic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

We are playing on Monday next week if me remembers correctly, so there is a slight chance of Gerrard on the bench.

Regardless, I'd go with Masch and Alonso too. I'd love us to maybe try Babel and have Riera on the bench for impact, but can't see it happening. Unless Riera starts to drastically drop in form, Babel is not getting a chance. 

As for forwards, I'd love to see the terrible twosome of El Nino and Keano. The partnership started to show signs of life up to the International break and they need chances, so what better way than one of, if not the only match Gerrard will be out for for a long-time? Seems sensible to experiment.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

And to think Rafa wanted to sign Barry to replace Alonso. That would have been crazy, Xabi is one of the best players in his position in Europe, if not the world.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's all well and good slating Rafa for wanting to sell Alonso in the summer now, but when he actually was on the verge of getting rid of him, Alonso's form was really poor and he wasn't performing to the level we all knew he could, he'd had 2 brilliant seasons, and 2 average ones. I can see why Rafa was going to get rid, even though I love Xabi and never wanted him to go. 

Credit to the pass master, he's really upped his game, and been brilliant this season. Any thought of selling him now should surely dissapear.

The loss of Gerrard this weekend could prove to be a blessing. Rafa clearly wants to play Keane and Torres together, without jeprodizing Gerrard's "in the hole" role and without dropping Alonso or Mascherano, which is often going to be difficult. Now he has a chance to play Alonso and Masch, and Keane and Torres. Gerrard has looked a tad sluggish and could use a rest anyway.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd debated whether Pool could go with a 3-5-2 or whether it would leave them exposed.

Reina
Skrtel-Agger-Carra
Kuyt-Alonso-Gerrard-Masch-Riera
Keane-Torres

Obviously you have 3 really strong centre backs when everyone is fit, and Kuyt is a great tracker of the runner, if Riera is willing to put in a similar sort of shift, it could work.

Perhaps not against the big teams, but I think it could prove incisive against weaker defenses.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

When you come up against tricky wingers, it becomes a problem. You don't really need 3 centre backs when you play against 2 strikers, and some teams only play 1 in the prem. 4-4-2 has worked so far, no need to change it. You do need full backs in this league, that's for sure.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, 4-4-2 hasn't really worked, because that's not what Liverpool play really.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, 4-4-1-1. How many teams play with a flat 3 at the back in the Premiership? I can't think of any. 3-5-2 went out of the window a long time ago.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think for 3-5-2 to work, you need mobile wide centre-backs, like Lucio and Roque Junior for Brazil in the 2002 World Cup, then very mobile wing-backs like Bobby C and Cafu.

I don't see that working for Liverpool for the lack of mobility in their players. If Kuyt had to sit deep and be very conscious of defending against the opposition winger, that'd compromise so much of what he brings to Liverpool. He likes to drift in a lot and involve himself in the build up play, and that wing-back position, no matter how attacking, really demands a player stay wide and knock in some crosses from deep, something which Kuyt wouldn't enjoy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, I had finally had a chance to watch the ARsenal/Villa match today.

I wish I had not. Ugh.

Nicholas Bentdner = Championship-player. However, I cannot put the blame on Bentdner. Arsene's lack of tactical change was costly. If at first you fail, keep trying like 24 times and then lose 2-0 at home. Heh.

Here's to hoping we can somehow shock the world, and defeat the Russians at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Gerrard has been disappointing in past few matches. I don't know why, but he looked really sluggish and ineffective against Bolton,although he got a cracker. I think the injury came in right time. Home game against Fulham, both Masch and Xabi are on form and Torres is back.

Also, I really feel for Babel. Poor dude just can't buy a game at the moment. I hope Rafa will start with him against Fulham.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH Damage said:


> So, I had finally had a chance to watch the ARsenal/Villa match today.
> 
> I wish I had not. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? He has a couple of bad games and he is suddenly not good enough for the Premier League?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bendtner's already proved he's too good for the Championship. He did that in the Championship on loan at Birmingham. If you want to go off his International form then you could say he's International quality too, as he averages a goal every 180 minutes for Denmark. Then again, Premier League quality probably means more than 'International' quality now anyway.

Bendtner's a bit of a two-face player imo. He plays so well when there's no pressure, such as Cup ties or coming off the bench, but in big games or when he's been giving a starting nod, he tries to do too much and it doesn't come off. Obviously he's no Adebayor yet, but I see the potential there and hopefully when he can overcome those mental stigma's he can be a useful addition to the squad if he's happy playing being rotated for a while. It's a bit harsh to judge him harshly for the Villa performance. He had no service, and and he's not the type of player to flourish in that situation by himself upfront. He doesn't have the constant movement and work rate that Adebayor has.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Can't see a future for Bendtner at Arsenal. He had a run of games where he had his chance to show he's good enough and he just didn't take it. Eduardo is almost back now, Vela is certain to jump above him once he's fully used to the English game, and Walcott will become a striker soon enough. 

So unless he does something spectacular, i can't see him lasting here


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Can't see a future for Bendtner at Arsenal. He had a run of games where he had his chance to show he's good enough and he just didn't take it. Eduardo is almost back now, *Vela is certain to jump above him once he's fully used to the English game*, and Walcott will become a striker soon enough.
> 
> So unless he does something spectacular, i can't see him lasting here


Well if certain newspaper reports are to be believed, Vela is off to Hull on loan once the Carling Cup run is over. All i can say is if Wenger lets that happen, then he has seriously lost the plot, Vela is good enough to be getting regular games for us, if Wenger farms him out after we waited so long to get him and to help another premiership team, i will be seriously pissed.

In regards to Bendtner, he isnt a target man who can lead the line on his own like Adebayor, so playing him in that role he was always going to struggle. Bendtner plays best when he is playing off someone, and hence Bendtner's best games for Arsenal came when he has been paired with Eduardo or Vela, the Bendtner/Vela partnership inpaticular has shown much promise. Plus Adebayor isnt likely to be an Arsenal player for all that long, so Bendtner will get the opportunity.

Also Theo has injured his shoulder in England training, and is more than likely going to be out for at least a month, stupid fucking international breaks.

So against Man City at the weekend, we're looking at midfield on the levels of this:

Diaby - Song - Denilson - Eboue :sad::no:


Although hopefully Nasri won't get injured and will play and turn up, and Wenger will see sense and play Ramsey.

Jack Wilshere can't grow up quick enough dammit!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ken Anderson said:


> Gerrard has been disappointing in past few matches. I don't know why, but he looked really sluggish and ineffective against Bolton,although he got a cracker. I think the injury came in right time. Home game against Fulham, both Masch and Xabi are on form and Torres is back.
> 
> Also, I really feel for Babel. Poor dude just can't buy a game at the moment. I hope Rafa will start with him against Fulham.


Yeah, he needs a good rest.

About Babel, he's made his frustration public on how he wants to start games, and as a striker, so may be the frustration will give him more toward his game and he'll push for that spot.

Agger did it, so can Babel.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not sure Agger would have gotten into the side had Skrtel not got injured though... Skrtel and Agger offer great things, but they're so different, even though they're both comfortable ball players, Agger is one of the best technical centre halves about, and Skrtel is an intimidating, no nonsense centre half. When they finally team up, I think they'll be like the Vidic/Ferdinand partnership, with the potential to be even better because of the age they're at. 

Riera's playing really well, and Babel is still a bit lacklustre when starting. If Rafa changes a winning team, he'll be moaned at, but if he doesn't include certain players like Babel, he'll still be moaned at. 

I truly believe in Babel's potential, and he's going to need games to acheive it. He's proved he can score, and do some really great things with the ball at his feet, but his decision making and impact from the start needs to improve. Riera has given us excellent balance this season, and it would be a catastrophe if we took him out of the side just to accomodate Babel, and ended up losing momentum in the league, and points. 

When the season gets hectic, the rotation will become more frequent (at every club, not just at Liverpool) and Babel's chance will come.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I personally love Ageer but the Carragher/Skrtl partnership is so menacing, both the same types of players and its no reason they were performing so well together either. Just a shame Skrtl got injured when he did.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bouma said:


> Are you kidding? He has a couple of bad games and he is suddenly not good enough for the Premier League?


Ok ok ok. I made that post after just watching the match. So, I wasn't exactly level-headed.

I do think Bentdner can play in the EPL. Just not at the big four clubs. He could be useful to a mid-table club...but I don't see the talent to be at the big four. He's got a bad first touch and lacks speed. I like his heading ability and strength, though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pity Bendtner's not a center half, he gets tremendous air when he jumps for his headers. I remember seeing a picture of his winner at White Hart Lane, he was way above one of the players, who was standing. Arsenal could use a presence like that  

Here it is 










Great leap. His cleance off our goal line at Anfield in the league was a defenders like block too, great stop. :side:

Bendtner 4 centre half.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ROONEY CAN PLAY CENTRE HALF!~

Bendtner has some ability, strength and aerial wise and if given a chance he's a decent finisher but he's slow and has a poor touch, plus his decision making at times is quite LOL'able.



> I remember seeing a picture of his winner at White Hart Lane


I thought that was the game at the Emirates when Robbie Keane missed the penalty to put Spurs back in front?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Slow? It depends what you consider slow, and what your measuring him up against. He's not quick by any stretch of the imagination, but I can think of plenty slower players around. I suppoe quick forwards are commonplace in the EPL so up against them perhaps you have a point, I still wouldn't call Bendtner low however. Wenger never buys slow players, and the one exception, Kanu, used to be rather quick, but considering he's like 5 years older than he claims, his pace started to slow up much earlier than expected.



> Bendtner has some ability, strength and aerial wise and if given a chance he's a decent finisher but he's slow and has a poor touch, plus *his decision making at times is quite LOL'able.*


Indeed, particularly on the big stage, where there's an element of 'pressure' a I mentioned before. I still remember when he came on against Wigan last season at 0-0 in about the 70th minute, and he changed the game for us and we won 2-0. His presence of mind then was brilliant, drawing defenders out of position and just putting in simple balls into the supporting midfielders who made good runs, Hleb and Rosicky if I recall correctly, and he got two assists. If only he'd do more of that rather than trying to take on teams single handedly, and exhibit a bit more presence of mind that I know he's got in him rather than the rushing of blood to the head. He's said to be a rather arrogant player, so I hope Wenger drops him and puts him in his place and he can then build from there as like I said before, I still have hope for the lad. His touch will improve training at Arsenal and as Adebayor will likely leave in a season or two, he could well have a role to play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal have really missed Rosicky, seeing as you've brought him up.

When is he even returning? Haven't heard anything for a while now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Arsenal have really missed Rosicky, seeing as you've brought him up.
> 
> When is he even returning? Haven't heard anything for a while now.


He'd make no difference. I'm relativley certain of that.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™;6509042 said:


> Arsenal have really missed Rosicky, seeing as you've brought him up.
> 
> When is he even returning? Haven't heard anything for a while now.


6-8 weeks is the latest timeframe going around.

I have serious doubts he is ever coming back, though.


@Emperor DC

He would certainly make some difference, he is experienced and has a good understanding with both Clichy & Cesc, and has that nice nack of scoring goals from midfield, just a shame Arsenal have never been able to get a decent run out of him.



Good news for Arsenal fans is that Eduardo is back in training and will be back playing in December, yay an Arsenal striker that knows how to put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was never very impressed with Rosicky, but it's understandable as he was playing a little out of position, and as Enigma mention, he'd add consistency, something we've been shocking devoid of this season, and more goals from midfield. 

I do wonder how the team will line-up when Rosicky returns, as I've rather liked what Nasri's delivered so far and if he can improve and grow into the role, he'll be rather hard to drop, so I suppose Rosicky may have to compete with Walcott for the right wing spot or otherwise act as a back-up for Cesc, or VP as the supporting striker, as I don't like Diaby in that role.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Found this beauty, thought it should be shared on here

It's the "Arsenal" pattern, although it doesn't always start at phase one lets imagine for the sake of it that it does.

*Phase One*
After featuring for Arsenal Youth/Reserves you make a few appearances in the League Cup, and impress.
At this stage currently - *Jack Wilshere*

*Phase Two*
You'll either be sent out on loan or be used sparingly, seeing out the last 5 minutes of matches.
At this stage currently - *Armand Traore*

*Phase Three*
You will return from your loan amid tales of how you lit up the x, y, z stadium will be told. You'll feature a fair bit.
At this stage currently - *Bendtner, Vela*

*Phase Four*
You're in the first team. Full seasons, starting week in week out, you've made it and can be confident of starting. You're not at your best yet but you're just a kid after all.
Currently at this stage - *Denilson*

*Phase Five*
Wow you're really good now, but isn't it annoying with all these kids around? Surely you're beyond this and should be surrounded by top players challenging for honours rather than waiting on the promises that have been coming for a while now and not delivered on.
Currently at this stage - *Fabregas*

*Phase Six*
Fuck this. I want loads of money and I want to play at a team with some prestige. No more playground footy, endless triangles I'm off to a big team, my contracts nearly up anyway.
Currently at this stage - *Flamini (next season Fabregas)*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Found this beauty, thought it should be shared on here
> 
> It's the "Arsenal" pattern, although it doesn't always start at phase one lets imagine for the sake of it that it does.
> 
> ...


Thats quite funny and worringly true, almost as funny as Liverpool fans thinking this is their season, every season.

Unfortuanetly this looks very much like Chelski's season. 

Also Cesc has one of the longest contracts in football, so we're hardly going to be in a a Flamini situation with him, so its going to take a nice big sum of money if somebody wants Cesc.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Thats quite funny and worringly true, almost as funny as Liverpool fans thinking this is their season, every season.
> 
> Unfortuanetly this looks very much like Chelski's season.
> 
> Also Cesc has one of the longest contracts in football, so we're hardly going to be in a a Flamini situation with him, so its going to take a nice big sum of money if somebody wants Cesc.


I never think any season is our season, I don't like to think ahead of myself, and get my hopes up.

We're going well atm, but it's too early to tell.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

http://www.football365.co.uk/story/0,17033,8652_4524918,00.html

God, any respect i had for this **** as our skipper has now gone. I've tried to defend him recently but i just CBA any more. Airing our dirty laundry in public is completely the last thing we need right.

I do understand what he means when he says he's constantly being made the scapegoat, and i do have sympathy for him on that front, but to think he's getting to wear the same arm-band that Henry, Vieira, Adams etc. wore, AND wear the same shirt that Bergkamp wore, yet he still feels the need to complain about the club again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gallas has been a poor captain for Arsenal yet Wenger persists with keeping the arm band on him. Very strange.

Maybe he might give Fab it soon, or Toure. Either would be a much better choice than Gallas.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Plenty of rumours going around at the moment that Gallas has 'quit' or been sacked as Arsenal captain.

I can only hope the rumours are true, step 1 in rescuing are season.


Also you proberly won't be surprised to hear that Gallas as an Autobiography out today, and he is also slagging the French national team off in that, with Samir Nasri thought to be one of his targets, popular boy all round then.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

According to an article I read on ESPN, a 25 year-old is disrupting the locker room.

There are 4 25-year olds on the roster. RVP, Sagna, Eboue, and Eduardo.

If one of them is making a fuss...I'll guess Eboue.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

NCIH Damage said:


> According to an article I read on ESPN, a 25 year-old is disrupting the locker room.
> 
> There are 4 25-year olds on the roster. RVP, Sagna, Eboue, and Eduardo.
> 
> If one of them is making a fuss...I'll guess Eboue.


The consensus is it was Van Persie who was arguing with Walcott and he told Gallas to fuck off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Serious? RVP?

But he looks so sweet and innocent...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If you're to believe London Press, it's Van Persie causing the problems. 

Gallas is a bit of a plum really. Arsenal are in a bad enough place as it is, without his moaning in the press. 

I felt genuinley sorry for him when Jerome Rothen mocked his stupidity in school in his book. But you can just see that Gallas is a bit of a bungalow. Nothing upstairs.

I'd say I expect Kolo Toure to be made captain, but he doesn't really seem to always be first choice in the Arsenal world of rotating (that's right, rotating) centre backs. Fabregas is the only real option. I was a bit surprised when Gilberto lost the captaincy last season, on my visit to the Emirates during pre-season it was generally accepted around the place when I asked "who's going to be captain now Thierry's gone?" that Berty would step in. They even used his name when they talked about what the captain does before the game.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I thought Gilberto would take the captaincy as well last season, but i guess Arsene knew that Flamini or somebody else would get him out of the side.

If Gallas isn't captain anymore, i'd guess Cesc would be made captain as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Must have been Wenger's better calls if he already knew at the start of the season that Gilberto would be displaced by Flamini. I mean, Gilberto was quality in 2006/07 and Flamini was still really struggling to make his mark. Although as we know, Gilberto had a really poor season, and Flamini became a beast.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

No way Gallas is stripped of the captaincy by Wenger.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

This is from Arseblogger



> I'm told by a reliable source that William Gallas is no longer the captain of Arsenal.
> 
> No decision has been made yet about who will replace him. I'm sure we'll get more on this story in the next 24 hours. He is also reportedly out of tomorrow's squad to face Man City although that's yet to be confirmed.
> 
> Comments on this can be left on today's earlier post.


Its also been reported by Talksport and other Arsenal related sites, hopefully it will be confirmed.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh please be true. Gallas is a wank as captain. 

Also it is probally RVP fucking about in the dressing room hes a fiery character.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Sky Sports News are now reporting Gallas has been stripped of the captaincy aswell.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if the armand went to Van Persie?

:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Better not give it to Fabregas otherwise Wenger will be looking for another Captain next season.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Due to injuries, suspensions and **** dropping, Wenger has decided to name himself as Captain. :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Toure should be your new captain, and have Mikael as vice-captain.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah Toure is the lesser of 11 evils really


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Toure should be your new captain, and have Mikael as vice-captain.


I won't take that vice-captain selection seriously. :cuss:

Though Toure would seem to be the obvious choice, there is some glaring issues with making him captain:

1. He hasnt really performed well for Arsenal for quite awhile now, since returning from the African Nations.
2. He has since been relegated to the bench, and hasnt been seen as a regular recently. Although the Gallas situation opens the door again. 
3. He is very questionable mentally, such comments as 'i was scared to play Stoke' appearing in the media isnt what you want from a captain.


Your Captain has to be a guaranteed starter each week, and who does that leave:

Fabregas
Clichy
Sagna
Almunia - although a couple of mistakes, and he is likely to be replaced by Fabianski. Is likely to be captain for tomorrow's game, though.

So, i'd say Fabregas & Clichy are the front runners, with Toure just behind.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Clichy is way too young imo.
I don't think Cesc is up for the job.
I'd probably have either Sagna or Toure come to think of it.

I chose Mikael due to his experience in the Premiership


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Clichy is way too young imo.
> I don't think Cesc is up for the job.
> I'd probably have either Sagna or Toure come to think of it.
> 
> I chose Mikael due to his experience in the Premiership


Don't really buy the age argument, theres been plenty of great captains who were younger than Clichy.

Clichy is 23, he's one of the older members of the squad, and one of few left that has actually won something with Arsenal.

The thing with Cesc is, he is carrying most of the responsiblity for Arsenal on his shoulders with or without the captaincy, so giving it to him isnt going to have all that much effect other than confirming him as the main focus of Arsenal which he already is. His past record has shown he thrives under responsibility, he has the respect of the dressing room, he has won things, and proberly the most important factor to Wenger, Cesc is his poster boy for Wengerball, his philosophy and youth policy.

Toure & Sagna just strike me as number 2's, the men there to offer advice, but not the player with all the responsibility and spotlight on their shoulders.

Van Persie could be a dark horse to take it!

I'd be happy with either Clichy or Fabregas, the difference between the two is you can see Clichy playing all or most of his career here, can the same be said for Cesc.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think age has to be taken into consideration. Fact his, Francesc will probably take over for Sat, but i think after that Wenger will have some serious thinking to do about his permanent choice. I hope Sagna or Toure gets it, they're are the most experienced out of the team, and i don't think Clichy is quite cut out to be captain tbh.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> I think age has to be taken into consideration. Fact his, Francesc will probably take over for Sat, but i think after that Wenger will have some serious thinking to do about his permanent choice. I hope Sagna or Toure gets it, they're are the most experienced out of the team, and i don't think Clichy is quite cut out to be captain tbh.


Cesc is suspended for Sat, so he won't be captain for that game

I've already mentioned my concerns about Toure, despites his obvious loyalty he has a lot of shortcomings when looking for a captain.

I've never seen anything from Sagna, he's seems like a quite guy, who wouldnt say boo to a ghost and just gets on with his job, is that captain material?

I can see the misgivings about Clichy, not because of his age, but because of his tendancy to have mental lapses.

To be honest its slim pickings, and picking the best from a bad bunch. Though anybody is a better choice than Gallas.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I think Cesc is suspended for Saturday, so i'd guess Almunia will take it on tommorow.

Kolo would be the safe option permanantly, picking Cesc could either be terrible or brilliant for the team.

I'd guess that Gallas is as good as gone come January


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I mark for how many good captain choices we have in comparison, literally all of these players can and deserve to wear the captains armband

*Pepe Reina* (who I think will take over once Gerrard and Carra leave)
*Sami Hyppia* (our captain for about 3 years and has captained Finland also)
*Dan Agger* (has captained Denmark)
*Jamie Carragher* (vice captain anyway)
*Martin Skrtel* (in a couple of years although he is the current Slovakia captain)
*Xabi Alonso* (captained Spain)
*Javier Mascherano* (Argentina captain and for many our next captain)
*Fernando Torres* (youngest captain in European football at Atletico)
*Dirk Kuyt* (Feyenoord captain for 2 years and he sets an amazing example)
*Robbie Keane* (Captained both Spurs and Ireland numerous times)


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

It'll probably have to be Almunia, who, in all honesty, is shit. 

I'd like to think West Ham have got some good leaders, we got Neill, Upson, Bellamy and Hayden Mullins I think is quite a vocal guy.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW, I'm shocked Wenger has stripped him of the captaincy as I felt if he was stripped of the captaincy it would signal an end to his Arsenal career.

My money would be on him giving it to Fabregas in an attempt to get him to stay.


----------



## johnedwin (Nov 21, 2008)

You can find the best special betting offers on Betting Choice. Don't miss Euro 2008 the biggest football game of the year! You can start winning now!


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I luv Mickie James said:


> I mark for how many good captain choices we have in comparison, literally all of these players can and deserve to wear the captains armband
> 
> *Pepe Reina* (who I think will take over once Gerrard and Carra leave)
> *Sami Hyppia* (our captain for about 3 years and has captained Finland also)
> ...


Always been proud of this fact. Also Benayoun is the captain of Israel, Lucas used to skipper Brazil under 21 side.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If only having possible captains in your team won you league titles, eh?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice joke Ben darl.

I expect United to win today, as Villa's record at home is shitpoor against United, even though I'd like to see Villa take something, don't see it happening.

Chelsea don't look like they're going to drop points, and we really need to show class today against Fulham and stop making the end result so hard.

I might watch Plymouth vs Cardiff before the PL games.


----------



## Raw is Jericho (Jul 30, 2004)

I think Villa will put in a strong performance but Man Utd can't afford to drop any more points so I see them grueling out a 2-1 win. Chelsea 5 Newcastle 0 btw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gtfo Lee <3

what's ur msn man, long time no speak.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If only having possible captains in your team won you league titles, eh?


And you say Liverpool fans like taking cheap shots.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exactly.

Hypocritical asshole Ben. <3

Dc, msn please?

Team I think Rafa will put out today: 

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Agger - Dossena

Kuyt - Alonso - Lucas - Riera

Torres - Keane

4-4-2


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When did I ever say Liverpool fans like taking cheap shots?  :lmao 

I said they were IDIOTS AND I HATE THE BASTARDS GGGRRRRRRR WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> When did I ever say Liverpool fans like taking cheap shots?  :lmao
> 
> I said they were IDIOTS AND I HATE THE BASTARDS GGGRRRRRRR WOOF WOOF WOOF


I always knew your bark was worse than your bite.

--

Kenny, I could come online, just the small problem of me not knowing your MSN.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's why I said msn please, i was asking for yours./


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

City/Arsenal & Villa/United are two games where it's far from impossible for one of the top 4 to lose. I still fancy United to take all 3 points, what with their excellent record against Villa.

Liverpool/Fulham and Chelsea/Newcastle seem like straight forward games, although Fulham are a really decent outfit this season and Newcastle have a little more under Kinnear.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's not RVP, It's Eboue.

Hopefully Gallas will fuck off to PSG in January.

Clichy for captain, but I'd settle for Toure.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bendtner is wearing pink boots today.

Hooray.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's living in the 70's.

I don't suppose anyone here knows of the Sky Hooks.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

Rex Audax said:


> It's not RVP, It's Eboue.
> 
> Hopefully Gallas will fuck off to PSG in January.
> 
> Clichy for captain, but I'd settle for Toure.


I'm not knocking you or anything, merely wondering, but what makes you think Clichy would make a good captain? Don't get me wrong he's one of my favourite players in the Premiership but he's never really struck me as a leader.

Chopra shows his eye for goal again, 2 in 2 now for him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fernando Torres is back in the Liverpool side to face Fulham this afternoon. You can listen to full commentary on Match Day Live from 2.30pm GMT. 
While Torres returns, countryman Xabi Alonso has to settle for a place on the bench as Lucas comes in. 

The Reds XI: Reina, Arbeloa, Carragher, Agger, Aurelio, Kuyt, Riera, Lucas, Mascherano, Torres, Keane. Subs: DC, SH, RB, AD, XA, NEZ, YB. 


Not happy with Alonso on the bench, why is Lucas starting? 

ffs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I really do hate internationals, but I'm a bit peeved that Alonso can't start. He played the same amount of time as Mascherano, and travelled the same distance as Torres, Riera, Reina and Arbeloa. When Fulham are sitting deep, we need Alonso's through balls, seeing as Gerrard is injured. Hopefully he and Babel can make an impact from the bench if necessary. 


Glad Aurelio is in for Dossena. Aurelio seems to play better at home, and Dossena (minus the nightmare at White Hart Lane) better away. 

Rest of the team is as you'd expect. I'm nervous about Andy Johnson coming to Anfield again, I hate playing against him. Zamora has scored at Anfield too, Gera's a threat, Murphy always seems to be a pain in the arse when we play Fulham, Schwarzer tends to have a good game against us and everyone knows about Jimmy Bullard.

Looks like Dempsey is starting instead of Gera. I think that's a positive, seeing as Gera scored a rather good goal in midweek.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't get why Alonso was left out, he was majestic for Spain during the week. Best player on the pitch by a mile. It's only Fulham at home though, so there should be no problems for them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd have rathered Benni had played than Lucas if it was a choice between the two, really depressing. I was as much of a fan of Lucas as anyone when he came but he has done next to nothing, he's a decent squad player and nothing more.

ALONSO PLZ!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Xabi's been like that all season really, Euro 2008, when he was great whenever he played, seems to have turned his fortune's around. 

I can see why he isn't playing, a tired Alonso isn't always very helpful, because he gets caught in posession. I just can't see how he's so tired after a game against Chile, a comfortable game from what I saw/heard. 

Ono @ Arsenal. No Gallas, Adebayor, Sagna or Fabregas, Almunia with the armband and Gavin Hoyte starting. I bet they go and win.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck.

Ireland puts one in before half. Guh. Not the best side we could field out there today...



> Looks like Dempsey is starting instead of Gera. I think that's a positive, seeing as Gera scored a rather good goal in midweek.


Well, since it is halftime maybe you know whether it is a positive or negative by now. But CD's been in good form in his previous couple matches. I *think* he has a goal and assist in recent play.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Poor Arsenal! Huge mistake by silvester costing them a goal for Man City in the last minute.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Song has been awful so far, and i'm one of his biggest supporters.

We're going to have to bring on some of the kids sooner or later


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Robinho scored the Second goal, what an easy game for Man City !!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

CRISIS? WHAT CRISIS!?

Arsenal are doooomed.

Looking good so far. Liverpool and Chelsea dropping points.

No pressure Utd


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

We need to capitalize on Arsenal, Chelsea, and Liverpool dropping points.

It's a must. :agree:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

It's Man Utd chance


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Terrible performance, terrible result. Dropped points, match we should of won.

Torres was immense, alot of the team was poor, Alonso should've started.

Have to rely on United drawing or losing now, which I don't see happening.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't like the look of Giggs playing in midfield in a game we really must win now.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

A win for Villa would see them up to third. Here's hoping they can pull it off.

I wonder when the last time that not one of the so called top 4 didn't manage one goal between them on a Premiership weekend?

Great results for Stoke and Hull.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's the lineup for the match?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nor O'Shea...

That team SHOULD get the job done, just a lot of pressure now.

01 Van der Sar 
22 O'Shea 
05 Ferdinand 
15 Vidic 
03 Evra 
07 Ronaldo 
13 Park 
16 Carrick 
11 Giggs 
10 Rooney 
32 Tevez 
Substitutes
29 Kuszczak, 08 Anderson, 17 Nani, 19 Welbeck, 23 Evans, 28 Gibson, 21 R Da Silva 


Villa team looks strong.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

CMON VILLA FFS. Young vs O'Shea. They really need to take advantage of that. 

We were really poor. Fulham played a smart game, and I said I thought we'd need Alonso to break them down, predictably we never looked like doing so until he came on. Torres was excellent, played them on his own for 60 minutes. 

So glad Chelsea dropped points, so we've lost no ground. We should have gained ground really, but they'll say the same, seeing as Newcastle are worse off than Fulham currently. 

Don't see United dropping points, but I'd fucking LOVE IT if they did. Hopefully Arsenal's defeat will inspire Villa to end their hideous record.

LMFAO @ Arsenal.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Another great performance from Arsenal, it truly is good times to be an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Another great performance from Arsenal, it truly is good times to be an Arsenal fan.


Your signature seems to be a long-time ago just about now, eh?


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

Who the fuck did Tyler piss off? He's stuck doing Forest/Norwich in The Championship.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Your signature seems to be a long-time ago just about now, eh?




The saviour will arrive with a big captains armband on, lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

...

:no:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Carew needs to come on, and Young needs to get the ball far more so he has a chance to run at O'Shea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The officiating here has been shockingly abysmal.

The setanta commentary pair are a joke as well.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking get in. 

Big result. Ultimately, we've lost no ground, Arsenal have and United and Chelsea haven't gained any. Good stuff.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Odd to see Villa actually show up against Man Utd and could have won, after that nonsense at Anfield I feel much better about this weekend after the other results.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

United,Chelsea,Liverpool and Arsenal to score *no goals today!* What price would the bookies have given for that?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

T-C said:


> The officiating here has been shockingly abysmal.
> 
> The setanta commentary pair are a joke as well.


There's always one game that has shocking officating and well, seems you got the short straw, but I'm not entirely sure as I did not watch.

Apparantly though Villa played very well for periods of the match.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The setanta commentary pair are a joke as well.


Dno if this was the same channel but when the co-commentator said Ronaldo was "crying like a baby", it completely shot dead that theory.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Typical Man United, Chelsea, Liverpool all drop points, and what do we do capitulate against Man City.


Seriously Wenger needs to start taking his medication, in what world is a midfield consisting of Diaby, Song, & Denilson good enough for a top 4 team, they are all as clueless as each other, Wenger has some serious work to do come January, no excuses. The deadwood needs shifting out, and quality needs buying in the positions we need, a defender & defensive midfielder is a must at the very least.

My only consolation is seeing Spurs in the relegation zone.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

None of the big four managed to score tonight. When was the last it happened?

I'm not really sure what Rafa sees in Lucas. I tried to be patient since he's young, but him ahead of Xabi?? Keane is nothing but a joke now. When he missed that goal, i knew we were going to draw the game. Babel should have started in the hole behind Torres.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Keane worries me. He has 4 goals, but after every goalscoring performance, his confidence doesn't seem to change. Appears to go into games convinced he won't score. He's clearly a great player, but seems to still have stars in his eyes, and wants to pass to someone else when he can, but doesn't need to. Xabi was so good when he came on it's unreal. Such a good player, and we just can't drop him. What a season he's having. Mascherano having a bit of a nightmare didn't help Lucas at all. Lucas is a funny one, not ever sure what to think. Another good player, who's not getting it quite right. 

Everyone's asking when we (le Big 4) all last failed to score, they actually mentioned it on the Setanta broadcast. I think they said 1993. 

Funny, not long ago people were saying "IT'S NOT A BIG 4 ANYMORE, LIVERPOOL AREN'T REALLY IN IT" even though we'd only finished outside of it once in the last 3 seasons. Now we look like comfortable a very comfortable Big 4 team while Arsenal look rather replaceable.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Funny thing today is that i logged in just before the whistle and bet 120M on Pool.  

The match was terrible. Torres was excellent and that's about it. Probably the most exciting moment of the day was when the crowd chanting for Xabi before the half-time. 

I seriously feel Villa could dislodge Arsenal from top 4 this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Crowd were poor. Were moaning and groaning as early as the 17th minute. Booing Lucas. Booing Masch being taken off. Then all they offered was the Xabi song and some Li-ver-pool chants when they felt like it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fulham were always going to be a tough propisition and we were extremely lucky to get away still level top with Chelsea, abliet 2nd on GD. All credit to Fulham. They get a lot of stick but Roy Roy has done a extremely good job and some of the football they have played has been very good and they are a very effective team. Any team outside the top 4 would beg to have a midfield consisting of Gera, Murphy, Bullard and Davies.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahh Man Utd dropped points again.....


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

just goes to show how much we have been (over)relying on Xabi this season. We couldn't put 2-3 passes together before he came on, and even Lucas improved he came on. 
Felt sad for Babel though. Poor lad looked so disinterested when he came on. I still think Rafa is the right man to nurture him in the Aimar at Valencia style (underused in 1st half and unleash in 2nd half of the season).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Definitely. Babel will be used alot more in a busy period. We've seen how often Riera is subbed, so it's unlikely he'll start every game during a hectic time, won't have the legs. It's like how Rafa plays Babel against defenses once the rest of the team has worn them down. He'll play Babel in games when teams are tired from playing lots of games within a short period of time. He's fresh, they're not. Playing against them like that always seems to give him confidence. 

When he starts, he has a good start, and is usually our best player for 10 minutes, and just rips everyone apart, then disappears for a while. Will change with time I think. He has time on his side and he's not so highly rated for nothing.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Full credit to Newcastle for holding us scoreless we had our chances and its frustating that we could not capatalise on the other 'big 4' clubs dropping points, I felt that Newcastle blocked out Cole and Bosingwa well and we didn't really have another route to goal although Anelka is in hot form. I think we need to consider giving Ballack more time as Deco was good but not fantastic. Next week we have Arsenal which we would expect to take the 3 points, but it can't be taken for granted especially in their unpredictable form of late.

Oh and anybody see this article: http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/spo...to-bankroll-mega-bid-for-Chelsea-skipper.html

No 1 priorty for MC? I don't want to hear any of this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sick of those performances, it's happened time and time again this season. Park was our best player, and he was shit in the second half. Just a total joke. What a great chance to gain some ground, totally fucking wasted.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Fergie will make that crystal clear to them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fergie fucked up again though, his selection of Giggs in the middle continues to baffle me as he's yet to have a decent game there. Then to bring on Nani for Tevez, and then only bring on Anderson because he was forced to with 5 minutes ago was just embarrassing.

Rooney back to being the Rooney who doesn't look like scoring in a million years, so glad he's back....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I did feel slightly confident of Villa getting a result when I saw United had a 2 man central midfield, and Villa had 3, and Giggs was in United's. The game seemed to pass him by. 

I'm so glad Rooney's had this shit spell, as he always seems to after a hot streak. The "Rooney is the best striker in the world, he just has the odd dip in form, but really he pisses all over Torres, Villa and Drogba and he's probably actually the best England player ever" was getting rather tiring :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

y surely you can stand it, it only lasts about a month every season. 


Seriously wish I hadn't bothered avoiding the score now, to come home and then watch that pile of shite, kinda put the evening on a downer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Park was our best player, and he was shit in the second half.


I cannot believe he didnt put his great chance in the first half away, talk about wasting time he just took an age to go for it and of all people he got done by Ashley Young in the end.

I cringed when I saw Giggs in CM again. Surely Anderson or Fletcher MUST start ahead of him if Fergie is serious about winning the title again this season.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

lol @ arse. best of luck for next season


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

rawesjericho said:


> lol @ arse. best of luck for next season


i have a funny feeling that they might outdo Liverpool of 2004/05 season and have a crazy season in champions league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The sheer mention of the 04/05 season brings back some aggrevating times...

Heard about the rumour City want John Terry. :lmao

I doubt he'd leave Chelsea anyways.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Interesting matches next week:

Man City vs Man Utd
Chelsea vs Arsenal

Usually Man City get the better of Man Utd, and Arsenal can give Chelsea some worry sometimes, but don't know what to expect from these games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sad to see how little hunger the team has this season, so many player underperforming, we just don't look like we want it even half as much as last season. So bored of seeing us struggle through games looking totally clueless. Villa played alright, but they were rarely ever tested properly, and nor were we. Too many bad days at the office so far this season.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree RM that United didn't appear to want it as much as were used to seeing them want it but you gotta give Villa some credit. Despite not being much of a threat going forward, except for Gabriel every now and then, I felt yesterday they got it spot on, the midfield of Villa were sensational at times with the pressing game and never gave United any time on the ball, which I suppose backs your point about Anderson as whilst watching the game I remember thinking that the game was made for someone like Anderson who can created himself that extra bit of time and space with his skill and pace, the latter is something that Giggs unfortunately just doesn't have anymore. 

The only thing Fergie got right yesterday was his decision to play a more defensive full back in O'Shea ahead of a very attacking full back in Rafael. I'm a big fan of A.Young but O'Shea had him in his back pocket all night long.

Despite it being 0-0 I thought the game yesterday was a very interesting contest. Maybe other teams will learn from Villa and decide to jam the midfield as yesterday United had no answers for it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I only saw glimpses of Villa v United as I wa watching Fiore v Udinese, but I did see a cracking tackle from little Young in the penalty area. I marked.

Also, Sidwell mightn't be much of a player, but the way MON has him pressing so high up the field, he really makes for a useful addition in games against superior opposition.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

Great move.

Pav showing his undoubted eye for goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Benny should have scored there


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm sad to see how little hunger the team has this season, so many player underperforming, we just don't look like we want it even half as much as last season. So bored of seeing us struggle through games looking totally clueless. Villa played alright, but they were rarely ever tested properly, and nor were we. Too many bad days at the office so far this season.


I completely agree.

It's almost like all the players are saying 'we did it all last season, this season doesn't matter now'. 

I'm sick of seeing Giggs play now as well; I swear he gets worse each game. He's a left winger, and if he can't do that role anymore, he needs to retire.

Anderson should be in midfield in every game, along with Carrick or Scholes. Tevez needs more games, and Rooney...it's all a mystery to me.

Perfect opportunity wasted, I'm starting to think it's all over now. And it's only November.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The BBC should employ the freshy that's on my stream atm, "Shevvy" or something similar, talks the most sense out of any football pundit on TV I've seen in years.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Some real high quality football from the B4 yesterday.

That must've been the 1st time in several years they all went scoreless on teh same matchday.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> y surely you can stand it, it only lasts about a month every season.
> 
> 
> Seriously wish I hadn't bothered avoiding the score now, to come home and then watch that pile of shite, kinda put the evening on a downer.


A month too long :side: 

I expect United to bounce back and win the Manc Derby, and Chelsea to beat Arsenal. But I'd like to think maybe City and Arsenal could get results and really help us out, seeing as we have a friendlier looking game. 

Could be a big weekend in a weeks time, after this weekend changed very little. 

Not surprised to see Pavlyuchenko scoring. Was good at Euro 2008, even though he missed alot of chances. He's no Pogrebnyak though :side:.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The MESSIAH wins again although it should have been 5 or 6, cant see them breaking the top 4 at this rate tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have zero confidence going into the derby, what with them having Robinho, SWP and the white Pele.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Man City will be a problem too I feel, but I reckon it's about time for a another bit of luck to go our way.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Pretty confident Vidic will tear Robinhos shirt off his back and punch him in the back of the head and not concede a foul :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully, Vidic was looking more like his old self yesterday. He's been less of a brutal machine this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Once Robinho finds out where Vidic comes from, he'll know what comes next if he fucks with him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can only guess that the white Pele is Stephen Ireland. What a player. For some reason I've always liked the lad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You are correct.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Rex Audax said:


> I can only guess that the white Pele is Stephen Ireland. What a player. For some reason I've always liked the lad.


I just wish he was patriotic and would sort out his personal life and come back to the Rep. of Ireland squad. When he does, which I say he will eventually, him and Stephen Reid in midfield will be great for us if we qualify for WC 2010. 
But yeah, he's been city's best player this season, great player, best midfielder in the premier league at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd say Alonso's been >>> than Ireland. That takes nothing away from Ireland who's been fantastic, but Alonso's on another level to everyone in that position in Europe at the moment apart from Xavi perhaps. 

Reid and Ireland would make a very nice midfield. Certainly better than Gibson and Whelan :lmao


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

watched the replay of that mundane Pool-Fulham match. Can't believe the anfield crowd turned on Lucas midway through the first half. Of course he was bad, but Masch was horrible too. He should've been booed because he is a senior international and a regular first teamer. Lucas improved greatly after Xabi came on (just a testimonial how immense he has been for us, like KME said), but poor kid is getting slaughtered left and right on Liverpool forums.

Babel looked horrifically unmotivated when he came on, and Keane had a semi-on day (one to one miss rather than open goal miss), i really felt he should have started the match. 

Past is past and really happy that other top teams lost points too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't agree with booing players but let's be honest, Lucas has been average to bad for nearly the entire first parts of this season.

I am/was his biggest supporter, but I'm undecided of whether he deserves a place in our squad.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

West Ham have actually won a game !

Couple of points from today's game:
1) Collins is pretty much on fire atm, if we defend like that against 'Pool and Chelsea, we can maybe scrape something.
2) I lol'ed when Zola was questioning the four added minutes and the Fourth Official was looking down on him 
3) Ilunga again was sterling
4) As was Collins, Upson, Parker, Behrami and Faubert
5) Hopefully we play like that against the Top 4
6) Hopefully we keep with the 4-4-2 formation


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I don't agree with booing players but let's be honest, Lucas has been average to bad for nearly the entire first parts of this season.
> 
> I am/was his biggest supporter, but I'm undecided of whether he deserves a place in our squad.


It still doesn't warrant booing though. It just doesn't help, Rafa's not going to listen and it's only going to demotivate Lucas, making him even worse and ruining the teams performance. The crowd were on his back inside 15 minutes. Nothing he'd done by then was even close to something that would warrant booing. Bttom line, people were overly pining for Xabi's absence, even though it was clear he'd be on when the time was right if it was necessary. 

He certainly deserves a place, he proved he's good enough back up last season. He didn't look out of place against Inter Milan, despite being involved in a midfield battle that also involved Steven Gerrard, Javier Mascherano, Esteban Cambiasso, Patrick Vieira and Dejan Stankovic (and Javier Zanetti in the second leg). And he had a couple of really good games from the start, one being Newcastle away. He also filled in rather easily for Mascherano against Everton

He's only 21.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got back from the Stadium of Light. Shit game. Collins at centre back for West Ham won EVERYTHING today. I'm fucking annoyed at our performance today. Oh well,time to go for a few beers and then take part in a naked road race (we're using police cones to divert the traffic away from the street during the race. just thought you'd like to know!)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Cesc Fabregas is the new Arsenal captain!!!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7743904.stm



> Arsenal name Fabregas as captain
> 
> Arsenal have named Cesc Fabregas as their new captain, replacing defender William Gallas on a permanent basis.
> 
> ...


Couldnt be happier with the choice, should have been made during the summer, issue rectified.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I'm sick of seeing Giggs play now as well; I swear he gets worse each game. He's a left winger, and if he can't do that role anymore, he needs to retire.


Giggs has been utter wank as a central midfielder this season apart from the first half against Everton a while back. Sure he pulled it off 3 seasons ago during our injury crisis, when he was still quick and sharp and able to take players on and beat them plus handle putting in challenges which has never been his strong point, but now he looks so out of his depth as a CM right now and seeing Anderson on the bench while Giggs starts is just baffling.

Scholes and Fletcher can't come back quickly enough imo. Maybe then Giggs won't feature that much.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Fabregas is the best choice (although he has been terrible this season, by his standards). But will he remain at the club beyond this season?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Ken Anderson said:


> Fabregas is the best choice (although he has been terrible this season, by his standards). But will he remain at the club beyond this season?


As long as we maintain our top 4 status, i would say yes, in the current financial climate i don't think Barcelona have the money for such a deal, and with Xavi just signing a new deal they don't have any need for Fabregas. I reckon Barcelona is the only team Fabregas would leave for.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Barcelona didn't really need Henry. Bought him anyway. Don't think they truly needed Hleb. Bought him anyway. Did they need Keita? Doesn't look like it. Bought him anyway. 

With Barca, they can never have enoough quality, and they'll buy any player if they think they're good enough, Fabregas sticks out as a player they'd want for obvious reasons, and seeing as Guardiola is Fabregas's hero, it looks like a deal that could indeed happen.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Barcelona didn't really need Henry. Bought him anyway. Don't think they truly needed Hleb. Bought him anyway. Did they need Keita? Doesn't look like it. Bought him anyway.
> 
> With Barca, they can never have enoough quality, and they'll buy any player if they think they're good enough, Fabregas sticks out as a player they'd want for obvious reasons, and seeing as Guardiola is Fabregas's hero, it looks like a deal that could indeed happen.


No point me speculating about it, we'll see what happens, i personally dont think he will go anywhere for the next couple of years at least, but it is likely he will end up there someday. All i can say is its going to cost obscene amounts of money to get him, and are Barcelona willing or able to spend that on a player they don't need.

In this day and age, you can never be sure about any player staying anywhere, whose to say Torres won't leave Liverpool in the summer, pointless worrying about.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Barca don't really need Fabregas. They have Iniesta and Xavi as the first choice, Sergio and Pedrito as back up..sure they aren't as good but they are decent young players. Also Barca always have the tendency to bring someone up from the youths to the first team.

On Fabregas being Arsenals' captian is a stupid decision..Sure hes a great player but does he have any leadership qualitities or mentalities. Toure would have been my option..saying that I wouldn't have took it off Gallas he was on the money maybe he shouldn't have said what he said to the public but Arsenal are good footballers and play beautiful but they are weak and can't fight for the ball.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair I think Barca did need Keita. Toure had injuries last season and when he wasn't fit their midfield looked so flimsy. Keita brings steel and a bit more drive going forward. They didn't really need Hleb though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

totti10 said:


> Barca don't really need Fabregas. They have Iniesta and Xavi as the first choice, Sergio and Pedrito as back up..sure they aren't as good but they are decent young players. Also Barca always have the tendency to bring someone up from the youths to the first team.
> 
> On Fabregas being Arsenals' captian is a stupid decision..Sure hes a great player but does he have any leadership qualitities or mentalities. Toure would have been my option..saying that I wouldn't have took it off Gallas he was on the money maybe he shouldn't have said what he said to the public but Arsenal are good footballers and play beautiful but they are weak and can't fight for the ball.


Toure can't even get in the team at the moment, you can't have your el capitan sitting on the bench.

and i think i speak for 90% of Arsenal fans when i say getting that captains armband of off Gallas is a great decision and a long time coming.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> To be fair I think Barca did need Keita. Toure had injuries last season and when he wasn't fit their midfield looked so flimsy. Keita brings steel and a bit more drive going forward. They didn't really need Hleb though.


Their fans seemed a tad confused as to what Keita really brings to the side, attacking qualities, defensive prowess or both. He brings steel and stuff, sure, but alot of Barca games I've seen this season, he's either had Busquets or Toure preferred to him, I certainly haven't seen as much of him as I thought I would, even though Iniesta's missing. They have a really loaded midfield as it is, which is why I question the Keita signing. 

And of course Torres _could_ leave us, but he's made it very well known he loves it here. He'd only be sold in a massive money crisis.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> And of course Torres _could_ leave us, but he's made it very well known he loves it here. He'd only be sold in a massive money crisis.


Cesc Fabregas has made it very well known that he loves it at Arsenal over and over again, yet it doesnt stop all the speculation does it.


*My heart and soul's at Arsenal*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1966552.ece



> CESC FABREGAS insists his appointment as Arsenal captain proves once and for all that he has no intention of quitting The Emirates.
> 
> Midfield maestro Fab, 21, was handed the skipper’s job permanently after William Gallas was stripped of the armband for his public outburst against his team-mates last week.
> 
> ...


I don't know what more Cesc can do to convince people, tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> And of course Torres _could_ leave us, but he's made it very well known he loves it here. He'd only be sold in a massive money crisis.


I can't see Torres turning his back on Liverpool at all. He's been a big success, more than i think he would have thought of when he joined. He has a lot of respect in Rafa for helping him improve as a player, and i don't think for a minute that Torres would turn his back on either Rafa or the club. He's not that kind of character. He enjoys playing for a big club and you can tell that loyalty means something to the guy.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Cesc Fabregas has made it very well known that he loves it at Arsenal over and over again, yet it doesnt stop all the speculation does it.
> 
> 
> *My heart and soul's at Arsenal*
> ...


I'm not going to read it, but I don't doubt Fabregas likes being at Arsenal. He wouldn't be there now if he didn't. But the difference between him and others who "could" leave, like Torres as you suggested, is that Cesc has actually put his own future into some sort of doubt. 



> Cesc Fabregas, talking to RAC 1:
> 
> “Right now I’m fine at Arsenal but I cannot deny that to return and play for Barca would be a dream come true.
> 
> ...


"Fine at Arsenal", "dream come true", in reference to Barca. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the move is of course possible, Cesc isn't that decisive with those quotes. People like Torres love their clubs too, but haven't suggested they'll be "seeing at the end of the season", they're clearly in it for the long haul. With Fabregas, you just don't know. The lure of his dream and his hero in Spain could end up being too much for him to turn down.

Whatever Cesc said in the S*n article could surely be manipulated by the fact he doesn't want to make it appear that his future isn't secure, seeing as he is the captain now. 

Nobody really knows, except Fabregas deep down.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> I'm not going to read it, but I don't doubt Fabregas likes being at Arsenal. He wouldn't be there now if he didn't. But the difference between him and others who "could" leave, like Torres as you suggested, is that Cesc has actually put his own future into some sort of doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only takes one interview, with some difficult questions and some handy translation the speculation is out again, its awful convenient that the interview comes from a catalan radio station, it could so easily happen next time to Torres when he is away on international duty, especially if Barca or Real were sniffing around.

I see nothing to suggest that Fabregas is any less loyal than Torres, and tbh i don't see why your so concerned with the issue.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Fabregas will probably do what Veira did, give us another good 2 or 3 years, win a few trophies and then go and get some tan in Spain.

Wouldn't be surprised to see him leave in the same year Wenger does, when ever that may be. The world and his wife know that eventually, he's going to Barca


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Fabregas will probably do what Veira did, give us another good 2 or 3 years, *win a few trophies *and then go and get some tan in Spain.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see him leave in the same year Wenger does, when ever that may be. The world and his wife know that eventually, he's going to Barca


That's wishful thinking at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> It only takes one interview, with some difficult questions and some handy translation the speculation is out again, its awful convenient that the interview comes from a catalan radio station, it could so easily happen next time to Torres when he is away on international duty, especially if Barca or Real were sniffing around.
> 
> I see nothing to suggest that Fabregas is any less loyal than Torres, and tbh i don't see why your so concerned with the issue.


Torres has never stated any desire to play anywhere but Liverpool in the time he's been here. As opposed to Fabregas who still has his Camp Nou dream. It's clear who's more likely to leave, I don't even know why Torres has been bought up. Every man and his dog knows Fabregas wants to go back to Barca. When, we don't know, but he's said himself he does. 

The fact Fabregas has even speculated he wants to play elsewhere creates doubt, which creates discussion. I'm not "concerned" with it. I don't care an awful lot if he leaves or not, it's just a talking point now he's become captain. 

And that Catalan station is probably 10 times better source than The S*n. They're both still using his quotes, which suggest quite the opposite. Torres hasn't done that, so where's the comparison?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

T-C said:


> That's wishful thinking at the moment.


Well he could win..... A Carling Cup...And... Another Carling Cup... Maybe


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So looks like we've basically wrapped up the signing of Tosic, from what I've seen, whichis only Youtube videos, for 21, he's scored his fair share of brilliant goals. We've need another winger, so fingers crossed he ends up being good, and forces Nani to pull his finger out.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Let's hope he brings Ljajic along with him. That boy is destined for stardom.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tosic and his bitch:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd hit it :side:

What a shite day of football. The best match in England today is a Championship game.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Today's shite day makes up for tomorrow, feast of Football.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> I'd hit it :side:
> 
> *What a shite day of football.* The best match in England today is a Championship game.


Lies, you can tune in to Villa's match and check out Sidwell. You know you love him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I also love Jimmy Bullard. He'll win it with a big freekick, like last season.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

We don't have Carson anymore, so no more conceding *BAD* free kicks.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

John Carew will score goals for you.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

John Carew is injured.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Carew has a back injury. I don't buy it. Firstly because it's physically impossible for a man of such beastliness to have a back injury considering he has about 8 backs anyway.

Also, I feel MONs just not playing him cause of the clubbing :side:


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Last night's games were shockers to be honest. Massive night of football set for tonight though. I'm a bit dissapointed I'm going to miss out on seeing Spurs in action but the Manchester and London derbies should more than make up for it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm considering pulling an all nighter and then going to school tomorrow. WON'T BE EASY.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Am bloody bricking it for today, it's more than likely we'll finish today even further behind the leaders, and I don't like it.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

I am expecting us to bounce back after our midweek disappointment in Bordeaux. Arsenal aren't in great form at the moment and are on the ropes. This game is crucial for us considering we have only been able to salvage 1 point from "big 4" opponents this season, Ballack should start today along with Deco in the absence of Joe Cole, lets hope we can break Arsenal's shotty defence which is probably their weakest part of their game at the moment. One thing that worries me is the absence of Drogba, we may struggle to generate offence if Arsenal are able to cut off Cole and Bosingwa's wide runs. My prediction (1-0) Lampard to score the winner.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apart from Silvestre, the defence isn't that bad. In fact, it's nearly an identical defence that held Chelsea goalless at the Emirates last season. The defence won't be run ragged by Anelka, Kalou and Malouda, however the midfield will be played off the park and that is where Chelsea are going to win the match. Adebayor will be subdued upfront as the midfield support won't be good enough for him, which he needs when coming up against a quality defence.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Gallas could be vulnerable and Clichy hasn't been in the greatest form either.
Opposed to Newcastle last week I'm expecting Arsenal to come out and play attacking football which will work in our favour, its how well you guys deal with Bosingwa and A.Cole, you're right Kalou and Malouda won't run your defence ragged lets hope they are able to support Anelka who will snap up any opportunity given to him in his current form.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shitting it really, hate playing at this time, we always play shit, plus form isn't the greatest at the moment and City have clicked into form.

Plus Ronaldo hasn't scored an away goal this season, Ahhhh panic!

Prediction - 2-2.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd go with a draw, possible City win. Be a good game imo and if Ireland and Robinho play like they have been, United could be in trouble, but the same applies if Rooney actually turns up alongside Ronaldo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll do I guess, only disappoint is we haven't scored more.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I'd go with a draw, possible City win. Be a good game imo and if Ireland and Robinho play like they have been, United could be in trouble, but the same applies if Rooney actually turns up alongside Ronaldo.


For fucks sake never predict anything again. 

City have no idea. They had one really good chance and effed it up. 

Easy finish for Shrek, United will cruise now.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

dreadful miss by Richards.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Well I hope we score more goals and kill Man City off.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

FA Cup draw has been made for the third round.



> FA Cup third round draw:
> 
> Portsmouth v Bristol City
> Sheffield Wed v Fulham
> ...



:lmao at the c-u-n-t part in S****horpe being censored on this forum.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

:lmao

We will beat Southampton but I am looking forward to the tie though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Red Card for a Ronaldo Goalkeeper impression, couldnt of happened to a nicer guy. :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What the fuck was he thinking?

What a pure idiot. :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The whistle didn't go, he slapped the ball with 2 hands. Not even like he tried to catch it, he tried to play the ball, and with his fecking hands. Tit. 

Utterly deserved sending off. You don't slap balls with 2 hands, no matter if you heard "a beep", whatever that is, or not.

United will still win, City can't produce fuck all. Glad Evra and Ronaldo will miss the game against Spurs.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*What was the Histon v Leeds final score?*


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

1-0 to Histon.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

RKO said:


> 1-0 to Histon.


*That's awesome. Serves fucking Leeds right for knocking Chester out of the Carling Cup in the first round*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually, it serves Leeds right for being a right **** of a club.

Their supporters deserved nothing less.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Robinho sucks bad in this game, cant even hold on to the ball.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Actually, it serves Leeds right for being a right **** of a club.
> 
> Their supporters deserved nothing less.


*Nothing wrong with their club really. Histon just had the luck today.

Leeds could and should have put the game to rest on multiple occasions from what I saw.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm glad United won that. Keeps the pressure on Chelsea. Beasty performance from Evra. The commentators seemed to think Wright-Phillips was the MOTM, but I'd give it to Evra.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wright-Phillips was awesome. He was City's MOM, not sure about United's, not one player stood out, but Carrick was the best of the bunch, imo. He's been awesome as of late.

Who needs Hargreaves?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Odd game, deserved win, much the better team. Ronaldo's sending off was just rather bizarre, he must of heard something or thought he had, otherwise he's heading it in. He didn't handle it to gain an advantage, only a mindless **** would think that, obviously wasn't the case at all.

Oh well, got the win, and we'll be fine without Ronaldo at home to Sunderland, so am not all that fussed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Very good away performance today. Rafael, Evra and Carrick were all class

The ref sending Ronaldo off was a complete disgrace. Neither were bookable offences. Webb is the sort of referee who wants all eyes in the ground on him.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Evra was class today. United looked dangerous everytime he got near the ball. Really nice game from him.

Great performance all round from United. City looked better in the second half, but they didn't show any signs of danger at all. The Ronaldo sending-off was super bizarre, purely because Ronaldo had nothing to gain from punching the ball out. He's brilliance in the air - why would he have deliberately done such a stupid thing? Something else must have gone on.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Odd game, deserved win, much the better team. Ronaldo's sending off was just rather bizarre, he must of heard something or thought he had, otherwise he's heading it in. He didn't handle it to gain an advantage, only a mindless **** would think that, obviously wasn't the case at all.
> 
> Oh well, got the win, and we'll be fine without Ronaldo at home to Sunderland, so am not all that fussed.


Only a mindless **** would slap the ball with 2 hands full stop. He didn't gain an advantage, but he clearly wasn't trying to stop the ball or anything. He just closed his eyes and slapped it. He may have heard something, but it's still handball and a bookable offense. And his first was probably a yellow too, and his dissent after that should have meant he should have been sent off even before his handball.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Arsenal can nick a goal, but I can just see Chelsea scoring again. The match hasn't been too bad, but nothing special.



KME said:


> Only a mindless **** would slap the ball with 2 hands full stop. He didn't gain an advantage, *but he clearly wasn't trying to stop the ball or anything*. He just closed his eyes and slapped it. He may have heard something, but it's still handball and a bookable offense. And his first was probably a yellow too, and his dissent after that should have meant he should have been sent off even before his handball.


Then what was he doing? 

In simply terms, he had a moment of madness, a mind fart, thought he heard something, and didn't, very simple. The ref had little choice really, he'd have been talked about whatever choice he made.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ronaldo deserved his red. I don't know how it can be argued tbh. Deliberate cynical foul initially, then he mocks the ref, and finally deliberate hand ball, that could total to three yellows really and he can have no complaints as he wasn't pushed either when he handballed either as Rio and others claimed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Exactly. He probably shouldn't have been on the pitch at the time of his handball. 

And why was he slapping the ball if he thought he heard a whistle? just let it hit your head, or avoid it completely...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh come on, how many players when they hear a whistle do that? Basically all of them. It's a typical reaction. And please don't reply with 'But there wasn't a whistle :side:'.


Come on THE GUNNERS.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

He was offside but I am glad the goal counts. 1-1.

Edit - Wow 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

ROBIN!!!

C'MON YOU ARSE HOLD ON :shocked:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ince out now before we get in much worse shit!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

You came back from 2 goals down and got unlucky near the end, Can't blame Ince.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Typical as it's been all season bar the Arsenal, Man U, Chelsea & Spurs games, we play okay, but as usual, we give soft goals away and don't score enough. To get back in the game and throw it away is typical. We can't keep clean sheets, no win in 9 and Liverpool at home next week, we could be well adrift by Christmas.

Ince is clueless and he doesn't know how to get us to defend properly, and we don't look concvincing in front of goal. And when we do score like we did today, we still fucking lose. The guy is way out of his depth.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

There wasn't a whistle :side: 

Lovely result. We need to win tommorow though, massive game.

Played RVP.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice little gift that, Chelsea's home form this season is pretty horrible. Once Van Persie scored his second, it was the same Chelsea that lost to Liverpool, clueless and flat.

Great day really, be nice if West Ham can get something tomorrow, if not, oh well.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo take that you Chav fuckers, Van Persie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Yaaaaayyyyy!!!!

Not bad for a bunch of poof's that are afraid of a battle . Song, RVP, Sagna & Clichy were all great today, Bendtner was also brilliant when he came on. Just need Liverpool to drop points tommorow, 10 points is still to big a gap


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Brilliant. We rode our luck, but Chelsea looked very unimaginative as well. Our midfield finally has a decent shape to it, credit to Songy for that, he's growing into the role more as wach game passes.

Also, who betta than Sagna? :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Song was sick and MOTM, will slit my wrists if we dont beat WH tomorrow, could be 3 points clear by Monday night


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> Brilliant. We rode our luck, but Chelsea looked very unimaginative as well. Our midfield finally has a decent shape to it, credit to Songy for that, he's growing into the role more as wach game passes.
> 
> Also, who betta than Sagna? :side:


Pains me to say it but Boswinga. :agree:

The guy is absolutely awesome, except for one incident today.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fuck Bosingwa, Maicon > All.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're all mad. Rafael > those ****s.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nah.

Ilunga > All

I'll be very surprised if we don't lose by more than 2 goals tomorrow tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be fair Dossena is the best defender in the world, bravo Rafa bringing him to England.

Random jab? Kinda, but I just heard people laughing at him on 606, so thought I should join in. :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Song was dreadful first half, along with Clichy and Denilson. Thankfully Song & Clichy stepped it up in the second half big time and played like they wanted it, but the man of the match was Sagna easily, he was immense, he made vital interception & tackles over and over again, and this coming after his first return from injury.

Denilson was fucking dreadful, its like playing with ten men, when he is on the wing.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Get rid of Manuel, Johann, Denilson and get better players and you then have a massive chance.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Get rid of Manuel, *Johann*, Denilson and get better players and you then have a massive chance.


Are you kidding, Djourou is going to be a quality defender for us for years to come, apart from the own goal(Almunia you ****) which he really couldnt have done anything about he was near faultless.

Djourou is big & strong in the air, quick and good on the ground, do you know how hard it is to find CB like that, he just needs games, he is still only 21.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I've not seen one good peformance from him so far, in a Arsenal shirt.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> I've not seen one good peformance from him so far, in a Arsenal shirt.


He's not had many chances, but every game he has played for us this season he has been solid and usually the better CB.

Oh and John Terry should have been sent off for a disgraceful two footed lunge, surprise surprise the good old English boy gets away with it though, and receives very little criticism.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

He didn't look steady in the Kiev game tbh.

He's not Premiership class yet and shouldn't be playing, but because Wenger refuses to have experience you're stuck with him imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> To be fair Dossena is the best defender in the world, bravo Rafa bringing him to England.
> 
> Random jab? Kinda, but I just heard people laughing at him on 606, so thought I should join in. :side:


He made a block on Wednesday that might have earned us a considerable amount of money. 

He hasn't had the best start, HOWEVER 

http://www.redcafe.net/f6/evra-fucking-shite-110650/#post2176165

Nor did he, and what happened to him?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> He didn't look steady in the Kiev game tbh.
> 
> He's not Premiership class yet and shouldn't be playing, but because Wenger refuses to have experience you're stuck with him imo.


He was playing at RB in the Kiev game, which is certainly not his position, but he still didnt put a foot wrong in that game.

I suppose we will have to agree to disagree, because i would like to see Djourou who is Premiership class as far as i'm concerned & Gallas or Toure given an extended run of games together, because they have potential to be a damn good defence partnership. They still need some to do a better job of protecting them from midfield, because Song so far hasnt been good enough, & Denilson is useless.


----------



## haitham (Sep 9, 2008)

the bad thing is Denilson got an assist and he will play again


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm shocked some United fans think Ronaldo should not have got sent off. Utterly stupid people.

These are the same people that would have been complaining to high heaven had Robinho done that and not been sent off whilst on a first yellow.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm shocked some United fans think Ronaldo should not have got sent off. Utterly stupid people.
> 
> These are the same people that would have been complaining to high heaven had Robinho done that and not been sent off whilst on a first yellow.


For the first booking he clearly got the ball and made a good tackle, for the second he handled the ball, yes, but gained absolutely nothing from it. I don't see how a sending off was reasonable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ruud Gullit said it best, if you didn't see it you'll never know, but he did.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Because it's football, not handball, you can have the greatest intentions possible in mind, but you can't handle a ball when it's still in play as an outfield player. It's a yellow. 

First was debatable, but he should have had a yellow anyway for his dissent. 

Deserved red I think. Unlucky? Perhaps, if he genuinley thinks he heard something. But it doesn't mean he didn't commit a yellow card offense.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> For the first booking he clearly got the ball and made a good tackle, for the second he handled the ball, yes, but gained absolutely nothing from it. I don't see how a sending off was reasonable.


A deliberate handball is considered unsporting behaviour and is therefore a yellow card, regardless of whether he gained anything from it, and considering he had already been booked(regardless of whether the first booking was right, and you could say he should have been booked for mocking the ref, after that booking) he had to go.

Pure stupidity from Ronaldo, who has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ruud Gullit as far as I'm concerned is streets ahead of the rest of shit they have as pundits. He actually makes insightful comments and how things could change instead of just saying stupid clichés like most.

Clichy in the second half was completely incredible I thought, he was a one man left wing.

Also John Terry should have got a red for that lunge. That was a leg breaker. Scum.

What exactly was 'unsporting' about what he did? The ball was going to him anyway, it's not as if he stopped a break from happening. Are you saying that every handball must be punished with a yellow card now?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not every handball, clearly, but when you're going for a header, and you slap it with 2 hands, that's breaking the rules and therefore a yellow. If it was unintentional or he couldn't avoid it, then it would be a different story. He did it intentionally based on a whistle that wasn't there. 

Unfortunate he is, but it was definitely a yellow I reckon.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think we will just have to agree to disagree. But I think getting sent off for two 'bookable offences' like that is exceptionally harsh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact the first booking was his first offense was rather annoying, plus the fact it's a derby, Webb loves throwing about his cards as well, showing everyone that HES THE MAN IN CONTROL.

Rafael's booking was a a bigger joke, firstly it wasn't even a foul.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's tough with what Ronaldo did. Firstly, he might have been unfortunate to have been booked in the first place, but he was even luckier not to get a second yellow there and then for the sarcastic applause to the referee. That is a bookable offence, but he's too stupid to realise that.

As for the second yellow, i can see what people are saying, but Fergie has come out and said he was protecting his face. That's come from the United dressing room, so take that for what it's worth. All this whistling, pushing and shoving nonsense is just stupid, there was no noise detected in the sound enhanced replays. I think it's a yellow card, and hand on heart, anybody else would say the same if an opposition player did that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd always say it was harsh though, whoever it was, even a **** like Terry.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The way i see it, despite whatever he's heard is that he's handballed it while the ball's in play. That's a fact. That can't be disputed whatever Ronaldo thought he heard. Imagine if Richard Dunne had done that from the same corner and said he heard a whistle. You wouldn't be screaming for a penalty and a yellow card at least? Of course you would.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

from the BBC


> As an Evertonian living in London, I just held my son up to the window to see the lights of White Hart Lane. He asked if that's where the losers live.


LOLOLOLOL

I'm not sure whether Terry's tackle should've been a red, but what i do know is that if one of our dirty, scummy foreigners did it, they'd be worse than Hitler.

Also, Djourou not being a premiership player is absolutely laughable. He's a pretty damn good defender if you ask me. He's not that flashy, but he just does what CB's are supposed to do, defend.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Richard Dunne had done that exact thing in his own box I'd expect a penalty yes, but if the ball was coming onto his head and not going to an opposition player a foul is enough.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I’m very relieved about our win, and it was fully deserved.

Chelsea aren’t doing too well now. :agree: :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

TC, I could not care if the first was a yellow or not. He was on a yellow whatever people say, the circumstances do not matter. You handball like that, its a second yellow and that equals a red, end of.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I will come in here to mope a bit and simply say that Deco performance was the worst I have EVER seen a Chelsea player give in at least at 11 years I have supported them for (not a gloryhunter, you see) I strung about one pass together in the whole game and he just gave up. If we had Didier there we would have most probably won and Kalou and Anelka aren't big game players and RVP was offside but you have to give the benefit of the doubt but I'm still gutted... 

*EDIT:*Ronaldo's second yellow, in the context of the law, is a yellow and you have to go by the letter of the law otherwise EVERYONE in the game would have been moaning about how he WASN'T sent off and he just went by the law like any other referee would.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's only missing the Carling Cup game, so I don't really give a shit.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Deco was absolutely horrid. Bosingwa had a stinker in 2nd half. Both guys gave away the ball about 400 times in 2nd half. They just couldn't do anything. Deco is well past his best and only in the team because of his name value. Good win for Arsenal (and for us, we could go 3 pts ahead today). They really missed Drogba, he would have manhandled Djoruou.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

OMFG, I'll take that!! I think we stole the points today.

1) I haven't looked at the numbers, but I really thought that Chelsea dominated the possession up until late in the 2nd half. They just controlled the match. They created quite a few opportunities. If Kalou times his runs better, he probably gets 2 goals. Thank goodness for the offsides.

2) Densilson was terrible. Absolutely horrid. I wanted Eboue out there, I thought he was that bad. Conversely, I thought Sagna was great. Made good clearances, and tackles all-match. He was excellent, very pleased with his performance. Cesc and Song were ok together. Song put in a great effort, but his holding ability isn't enough right now(then again, the whole club struggled with possession today...not fair to just blame him). That's be a team improvement. Gallas had a _good_ match too. And goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway. Clichy was balls at LB. Awesome play from him.

3) RVP. I don't know what the ref was looking at, but I didn't see the deflection on the 1st goal. I thought we caught a huge break there. Howevah. That 2nd goal = PURE FUCKING CLASS. Just a great finish. I marked.

4) Wigan next week. After beating ManUtd, we laid an egg vs Villa. Need to see consistency. Not this bi-polar crap.

5) Fuck yea!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

All in all, i'd say we deserved it. I think the possesion was about equal, which is unusual when you go and play Chelsea, but for most of the match we looked far more likely to score.

We didn't destroy them, but we were the better side


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bit harsh on Denilon there NCIH. He played with a lot of discipline and didn't let Ashley Cole become an attacking force at all. Fortunately for us Wenger knows Cole inside out. When given space he looks like a good attacking player, but he doesn't have the ability to get past players and deal with pressure the way Bosingwa does, and Denilson closed him down repetedly and Cole had a very poor offensive game because of it, and as Kalou cut drifted in always cutting inside, Chelsea offered nothing down the left flank. Sure his long shots were harmless and he didn't see much of the ball, but his contribute was meaningful. He also assisted our first goal, if you would call it a goal :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Big night, tonight. 

Hopefully West Ham come to play proper football, and leave some gaps for Keane to exploit. He really excelled when West Brom gave him such space, and we thrive on hitting teams on the counter. But they held out brilliantly from a defensive standpoint against Sunderland at the Stadium of Light, I fear them coming and doing the same at Anfield. The crowd and players need to believe we can do it this season. We're in a perfect position to go top of the table tonight, and have to take advantage, or the reaction from the fans on the players might just tip our season in completely the wrong direction.

Oh and Denilson was a bit shit, but he was definitely well out of position, and did a decent job on Ashley Cole all things considered. Should have killed the game himself, if not for that rapist like first touch.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Role Model said:


> He's only missing the Carling Cup game, so I don't really give a shit.


If you get a red card your 5 yellow cards = 1 match ban is a clean slate again right? Maybe that's why he did it... no, that would be absurd :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd love to see West Ham cause an upset tonight, and beat Liverpool at Anfield (since i'm a Man U fan) but I don't see it happening. I'll def be listening to the game on 5live.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Denilson is SHOCKING, nowhere near Premiership calibre yet.

We stifle Gerrard we may be able to get something, but we gotta defend well, and clear the ball, something we didn't do vs Sunderland.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Denilson would be a decent player for a lower premier league side, playing in the Cesc role and not as the defensive mid or winger, but he still has a long way to go to be good enough for a top 4 side.

Just as Song was for Charlton.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Should be an interesting game tonight, West Ham have been on somewhat of a role defensively keeping what i believe is 2 clean sheets in 2 games, which from their point of view is an incredible record. Upson and Collins seems to be able to play well together, with Upson in the form of his life atm. I havent been all that impressed with Keane at Liverpool so far, and with Torres out i can't see them banging in goals, but i do see a threat coming from the midfield which Noble and Parker will have to close out. I'm undecided on who i want to win this. I have a soft spot for West Ham so it would be nice to see them take the points, but on the other hand...Liverpool is the team i'd most like to win the league out of the top 4 so i hope they can open a gap tonight with a win. Should be a good game though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I doubt Noble will start tonight, first game back after a month out, Zola will probably go with the BOWYER! 

How we should line up:

Green

Neill ---- Collins ---- Upson ---- Ilunga

Faubert ---- Bowyer ---- Parker ---- Behrami

Cole ---- Bellamy​


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will win, in a typical Liverpool home game this season, dull, but they'll get the job done.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina 

Arbeloa - Carragher - Agger - Dossena 

Mascherano - Alonso 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Riera 

Keane​
Should do the job, but with us, you never know


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Arbeloa is still injured isn't he?

Thats Aurelio. Oops


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, that's Aurelio. Arbeloa doesn't really do injuries, can't remember he or Kuyt ever getting hurt, Aurelio however specializes in them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kuyt's like a Terminator, he just keeps on going.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Never used to like Kuyt, but this season he definatly grew on me. I really appreiciate how hard he works for his team, not sure about his finishing or final ball, but he does work very hard for those around him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't think of many Arsenal players that never get hurt. Cesc rarely does, and he's probably the clostest we come. Kevin Muscat for Melbourne is a good shout, but it's not that he doesn't get hurt, he just plays through the pain. He's only missed matches through suspension since the club started.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He has an iron lung. It's really remarkable how he just keeps running. 

People berate the fact he sometimes has a lack of a first touch, or a finish, and I myself have often suggested Babel may be the better option in a game where we need to really go for it, but you really miss Kuyt's hard work when it dissapears. The team seems to lack a bit of passion, drive and work ethic when he's absent. 

He's popped up with some crucial goals too.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't seem to remember Adebayor picking up any injuries?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kevin Muscat. 

Saw that guy at a nightclub down here in Bournemouth once, totally random, ended up talking football and witnessing a barney between him and a fellow. Funny stuff, but totally unrelated. So random... <.>


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Muscat was the Millwall guy, rit?

He was quality, no fear at all.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

BTW, i dont know how many of you live in the UK and have Sky, but not Setanta which is carrying the Liverpool game tonight.

I found a promotion from Setanta the other day, offering their subscription for 2 months for just 1 Great British Pound which is remarkable really, and if you cancel before 60 days i think it is you are eligible for cancelation and you don't need to continue the subscription. Would also come in handy during the busy christmas schedule.

Anyway if you PM me ill get you a link, it should take around 15 minutes to subscribe so you'll be set for the game.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just about to head out to watch the game at the pub. No way I'm paying for Sultana. Not giving fuck all to those bastards! I'd rather pass a Kidney Stone.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

It's one pound for two months, lol.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Principle Haz, i shouldn't have to pay £40 for Sky then pay even more on top of it.

I'm watching it online


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have Setanta, football, Boxing and UFC









Shame you have to put up with Craig 'come on son to be fair am a ****' Burley, but you have to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Haza said:


> I can't seem to remember Adebayor picking up any injuries?


He's just come back from one.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sky isnt connected to Setanta though, personally i think Sky is way overpriced and that's why i'd never consider it.

And yeah, Ben, the Boxing and UFC are reason alone to pay the subscription.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I have Setanta, am hard like that. 

Our starting 11 is 

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hyypia - Dossena 

Benayoun - Gerrard - Alonso - Riera 

Keane - Kuyt 

not very happy. No need to take risks with Benayoun and Hyypia tonight of all nights. 

We just never make a simple team selection...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

West Ham is 

Green

Neill ---- Collins ---- Upson ---- Ilunga

Faubert ---- Parker ---- Mullins ---- Behrami

Cole ---- Bellamy​
Subs: Boa Morte, Noble, Lastuvka, Tristan, Davenport, Collison, Di Michele. 

Mullins at CM interests me, shows Zola is playing slightly defensive.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sopcast > all

And yeah I really cant be arsed if the crowd gets on the players backs after a goalless first 15 minutes, puts them under pressure and makes them play worse which is shocking when Liverpool are at Anfield it really should be the other way round. As for the match, prediction: 1-0 or 3-0 depending on the start.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Does Sentanta keep screwing up for anybody else?

Mine messes up every time i watch it, i should ask for a refund


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn, Craig Bellamy just hit the post for West Ham .


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Setanta is fucked, everytime their are clouds in the sky. Rediculous.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Fuck that post tbh, Craig hit a screamer.

Liverpool had the better of the first half by a mile, but they didn't put their chances away, let's hope they keep it that way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The game stinks of super Gerrard saving the day, to be honest.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

11584H
27500
2/3 

Use that Frequency for Setanta kennedy, and anyone else having trouble, seems to be working a treat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Really poor result, not much else you can say. Great chance for them totally wasted.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

But a good result for us United fans


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wow, what a good weekend. The Anfeild crowd was, once again, fickle. Every time somebody got the ball, they just demanded that they perform some sort of miracle, and the team just looked like they were in a rush to do something special as opposed to being patient, and they kept on losing possession because of it.

I'm not complaining though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Perfect weekend really, never expected it go as well as it has.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really poor back to back outings at home for Liverpool in games they should be winning if they want to win the league. I don't know how much the resting of Torres had on the outcome, but despite going top, they hardly inspired confidence that they can push on when they have the chance to build a lead and gain the initiative in the title race.

With that said, i fully expect them to take all three points when they come to Ewood on Saturday.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't really get how Liverpool fans can boo their team off when they just go top, sure they should have won comfortably but it's the best position they have been in for ages. Fickle in the extreme.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The crowd have been shit at games like this for a very long time now. 

Glad we're top, but it's a shit result and sadly unsurprisingly. Thank fuck Arsenal are shite, Chelsea look weak at home and United are still a way behind, on another year we might be 4th, as it is we're 1st.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure that linesman had it in for Carlton Cole. Two terrible decisions.

Other than that Liverpool were rather uninspiring. I was a little shocked at the N'gog change, what i've seen of him he looks rather out of his depth and i think Keane had more to offer towards the end of the game. Good defensive display by West Ham though, did well to restrict Liverpool to long shots quite early into the second half which shouldnt really be happening from a team pushing for the title. Liverpool definatly miss Torres.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We've looked poor with Torres too. It's not about finishing chances with us, it's creating them. 

Had West Ham come and been a a tad more ambitious, we'd be laughing now. Lucky for them Zola was wise, and played a smart defensive game. 

I wouldn't be so annoyed if it wasn't for the fact the ****s who get points off us go and roll over at OT and the Bridge.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Probably because they only recently realised that football involved defence.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Feels fucking odd at being pissed off with results 2 weeks in a row but being top of the league, Kuyt, Dossena and Hyppia could have shown up alone and put in the same performance the other 8 players did tonight.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

3 clean sheets in a row 

I'm glad Zola has gone back to 4-4-2 instead of the stupid formation 4-3-2-1


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I just lol'd when Rafa was asked about how the fans would feel about the last few performance's (pretty sure that was the question) and he just said they would be happy because his side are top of the league.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's right. When the idiots calm down they will be happy we're top. They won't be happy with the performances, but they'll be happy enough that we've somehow managed to end up top after it. Obviously we could be clear at the top, but just to be top at this point is something that hasn't happened in years. We've gained ground on Chelsea, it could be more, but we'll have to make do for now.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

What a fucking mint weekend.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

gerrard lol what a match he had tonite


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I've just seen this on Sky Sports:

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_4577236,00.html

Has anybody seen him play? If so, is he any good?...Anybody?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> I've just seen this on Sky Sports:
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_4577236,00.html
> 
> Has anybody seen him play? If so, is he any good?...Anybody?


Over 17 million for another teenager, we have enough, come on Wenger it wouldnt hurt to buy somebody 20+. I blame Gareth Barry & Villa, had they played nicely and let him go to Liverpool, we'd could have Alonso now.  :sad:

We are signing a *14 year old* Brazilian lad aswell apparently, sometimes i think Wenger does it just to piss the fans off.

Having said that, i'm damn exited to see the kids play again tomorrow, hopefully Wilshere, Vela & Ramsey produce some more magic, and hopefully Merida will show what he is all about aswell.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No surprise that Sky Sports seem to think we're after Witsel, as since the January transfer window is coming up, we're no doubt going to be linked with practically anyone. Even though, David Gill said when we signed Berbatov from Spurs that we wouldn't be signing anyone else this season, apart from wrapping up the Carlos Tevez deal.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I doubt Witsel is worth £17m. Surely that would be enough to tempt them to sell him.

And it looks like Tevez won't be going to Real despite that rumour now that it 48 hours away from signing Huntelaar. It's just a matter of who will make a bid to sign Tevez as United won't be signing him with all the problems over his ownership rights.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> And it looks like Tevez won't be going to Real despite that rumour now that it 48 hours away from signing Huntelaar. It's just a matter of who will make a bid to sign Tevez as United won't be signing him with all the problems over his ownership rights.


Hasn't worked out badly for United, then. They get a brilliant player for 2 years and it costs them nothing 

Enigma do you know anything about this 14 year old Wengers signing? I know it's annoying signing all these kids but if he can get reccomended when he's 14 then he must be something special. Do you remember the last player we signed before he was old enough to have sex? Think his name was something like Cesc Fabregas ?:side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Hasn't worked out badly for United, then. They get a brilliant player for 2 years and it costs them nothing
> 
> Enigma do you know anything about this 14 year old Wengers signing? I know it's annoying signing all these kids but if he can get reccomended when he's 14 then he must be something special. Do you remember the last player we signed before he was old enough to have sex? Think his name was something like Cesc Fabregas ?:side:



Wenger's been on record as saying Cesc was the greatest 16 year old footballer he has ever seen, and he and his scouts went to watch him over a 50 times when he was 15 year old in the Barcelona system before signing him. You have to wonder how Barcelona let him go without a fight, and to think we also tried to sign Messi at the same time, and had it not been for work permit issues we may have succeeded, that would have been sweet.

We also got Carlos Vela when he was 16, and that boy is going to be a world beater.

His name is Luis Gustavo Conte, and thats all i know.



> Arsène Wenger's bid to garner the cream of the world's young talent shows no sign of letting up as Arsenal prepare to welcome Luis Gustavo Conte to the club next month.
> 
> Conte is only 14 but L'Equipe suggest that a deal is already in the pipeline with the Mirassol youth teamer expected in London on December 5 to discuss terms.
> 
> ...


Aswell as this, but i don't know where the source comes from for it.



> Arsenal Manager Wenger has given a 17 yrs old teenager Lagulian Anderimo a pre-season contract and will land at Emirates in January 2009.



I just wished Wenger would buy some established players to go with these signings.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice clutch performance from Liverpool today. Cannot say I was sad to see them draw.

Anyway, Rex...after you mentioned Densilson's effect on Cole, I do recall some nice marking on Cole. But I was far too displeased with his attempts on goal. Sometimes, it is necessary to take a crack on goal..but he seems to take every shot. A particular case in the 2nd half yesterday, when Densilson was going down the flank with a nice run into the box, and instead of crossing across the box, he takes a ridiculously difficult shot with a horrible angle. I believe it was either blocked, or completely muffed wide. 

At times last season, I remember how we always tried to make the extra perfect pass, instead of shooting. Densilson is different mentality, which is nice at times, but his shooting mentality needs some realism. Needs to learn when to pass and what shots are just not going to go into the net.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Gerrard was horrible. Crowd too. The performance wasn't that bad. Dossena, Xabi and Hyypia all had decent games and Riera had a stinker. Babel for 14 minutes did more than Riera did for 74 minutes. 
We cannot drop points like this. But atleast we're top of the league now. So we will see how it develops until our visit to Emirates..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> I doubt Witsel is worth £17m. Surely that would be enough to tempt them to sell him.
> 
> And it looks like Tevez won't be going to Real despite that rumour now that it 48 hours away from signing Huntelaar. *It's just a matter of who will make a bid to sign Tevez as United won't be signing him with all the problems over his ownership rights.*


That wont be the reason if we don't sign him, it'll simply be if he's worth the money being asked. Which right now, no one is sure about.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

What a perfect weekend. :agree:

I can't believe how tight it is at the top of the Premiership at the moment.

I can't help but think if we beat Arsenal, Aston Villa, Chelsea, Everton, and Liverpool, we'd be running away with the League.

:side:

You get my point though, damn the fixture list but it does work in our favour in the New Year.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fabianski

Rodgers, Hoyte, *Silvestre*, Gibbs

Randall, Ramsey, Merida, Wilshere

Bendtner, Vela. 

Decent looking young squad, not surprised looking at that at all. Apart from maybe Silvestre who is almost old enough to father half the team.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao at grandad Silvestre.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Never heard of Rodgers...

Burnley play some great stuff and probably deserve their lead so far.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Owen Coyle's a legend.

Burlnley are playing Arsenal perfectly, softening them up and cramping the middle of the park, just like Hull and Stoke did, but using the width when they can.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Jensen's having a great game in the Burnley goal. 

Good game, lots of great football being played.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

BEEEEEAST.

Can't see Arsenal not scoring in the 2nd half.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Great game so far, although frustrating. We're an absolute shambles at the back. Rodgers hasn't lokked impressive so far, Gibbs leaves to many holes at the back. Bendtner's been good, but should've taken at least one of those chances.

Randall's been particularly impressive though, he looks like a massive talent


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley are 2-0 up on Arsenal now.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

is it on Emirates?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Turf Moor.

Very nearly 3-0 right there. Aimed the header a bit too close to Fabianski.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol at the Wunderkidz


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh well, it was fun while it lasted, we just didnt put our chances away, back to more pressing matters at the weekend.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Not a bad night for the Championship. Both Derby and Burnley through to the semi's.

LOL at the fact that Arsenal had 6 1 on 1 chances, and still couldn't score.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just out played really, great performance by Burnley.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Of all the draws we could have got for the quarters, we get Man U away. With Burnley & Derby in the last 4, as well as either Watford or Spurs, i would have fancied us despite us playing badly to get to Wembley. It just shows the luck we're getting right now, even with United resting their best players, Tevez, Welbeck, Nani & Co will pummel us tomoro nite.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Just out played really, great performance by Burnley.


Hardly, two defensive mistakes for their goals, and we missed a shocking amount of chances.

Burnley did a good job though of closing us down and putting pressure on us, and exploiting the space left by our inexperienced defence, but had Bendtner felt like playing today we would have won, he looked like he didnt want to be there, wasteful, truly wasteful.

Oh and its about time he shippped Mark Randall off to some championship side, he is awful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Of all the draws we could have got for the quarters, we get Man U away. With Burnley & Derby in the last 4, as well as either Watford or Spurs, i would have fancied us despite us playing badly to get to Wembley. It just shows the luck we're getting right now, even with United resting their best players, Tevez, Welbeck, Nani & Co will pummel us tomoro nite.


I was meaning to ask you, how's Danny Simpson getting on? Also will you be putting out the first team, or do you think with the troubles in the league, Ince will put out a weakened team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I like him, he has been in and out though since Ooijer's come back in. He started against Sunderland a few weeks ago and Ince wasn't impressed with his attitude in the second half, saying he thought was Brazilian instead of battling for a result.

He came on for the second half at Spurs and played at left back. He kept Lennon quiet after the little bastard ripped Olsson to shreds in the first half. His tackling looks good and he gets forward quite well, he just lacks the focus at times with his passes being rushed on ocassions and going astray.

We'll have a mix like all rounds, Fowler & Derbyshire will start i think, maybe Villanueva. Whatever happens, we're out!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, how long before Bendtner is flogged on a free transfer? I'd probably flog him just so I did not have the in-dignity of paying him wages.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> So, how long before Bendtner is flogged on a free transfer? I'd probably flog him just so I did not have the in-dignity of paying him wages.


Bendtner at times can be very good, its just a rare sight at the moment.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> Oh and its about time he shippped Mark Randall off to some championship side, he is awful.


'Bit harsh, IMHO. Ramsey, Vela & Wilshire were just as bad today, if not worse. They just won't get any criticism because they're the golden boys. Randall worked his socks off and his passing and tackling were both perfectly good. He's got a lot of potential, imho, he always seems to have a lot of time on the ball, which is a sign of a potentially great player.

I'm guessing now that about half that team will be off on loan come January, and Vela to Hull or some other Premiership side looks extremely likely, which may not be such a bad thing


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I like him, he has been in and out though since Ooijer's come back in. He started against Sunderland a few weeks ago and Ince wasn't impressed with his attitude in the second half, saying he thought was Brazilian instead of battling for a result.
> 
> He came on for the second half at Spurs and played at left back. He kept Lennon quiet after the little bastard ripped Olsson to shreds in the first half. His tackling looks good and he gets forward quite well, he just lacks the focus at times with his passes being rushed on ocassions and going astray.


Always thought Simpson would be decent for us, maybe not a regular in the future with Rafael around but he looks like he could prove to be useful backup to him. Fergie seems to think he's got promise to with his views on the youngsters he feels can have a future here earlier. I seem to remember his column on Man Utd's website saying that.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Bit of a random topic but was dicussing this somwehere else and wanted a few takes on it.

First of all let me say that I am a fan of Newcastle as a club and I love their strikeforce of Owen, Martins and Ameobi but other than that, how come when I look at their current crop of players and also those of the past few years I can't help but to think scum? 

I mean Barton to start with is the obvious one but this isn't about him for once. José Enrique, Guthrie, N'Zogbia, Beye, Nicky Butt, Geremi, Duff etc. and having complete wanks like Craig Moore and Lee Bowyer in the past hasn't helped. 

Does anyone else feel the same? Not hating because like I said I have great respect for Newcastle as a club. I just think they have had a dynasty lately of signing/playing scum players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well I think Beye is a class right back. Up and down. He never stops. N'Zogbia should be a lot better than he is right now. A few years ago he was seen to have a lot of potential, but his development just hit the brakes. Being a Chelsea fan I'll always have a soft spot for Duffer and Geremi - but they're both has beens tbh. Guthrie and Enrique are still pretty young, but they have a lot of learning to do. Butt is a has been.

I don't think they are scum. But I think they're squad desperately needs improving. It's a shame to see them like this, as I remember when they were always battling it out to get a Champions League spot. I always thought that as a Premier League follower, I'd want them to get into the UEFA Cup as they could be good representatives for the league. Not any more though. They are along way off from that.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> 'Bit harsh, IMHO. Ramsey, Vela & Wilshire were just as bad today, if not worse. They just won't get any criticism because they're the golden boys. Randall worked his socks off and his passing and tackling were both perfectly good. He's got a lot of potential, imho, he always seems to have a lot of time on the ball, which is a sign of a potentially great player.
> 
> I'm guessing now that about half that team will be off on loan come January, and Vela to Hull or some other Premiership side looks extremely likely, which may not be such a bad thing


We must have been watching different games then.

Randall was at fault for the second goal and he failed to track his runner for the first goal, so you could argue he was largely at fault for both goals, and played more passes to the opposition than he did his own teammates, and yes he may try to tackle but rarely succeeds, he makes Denilson look like a tough tackling hardman.

Never said Ramsey, Vela or Wilshere were good tonight, Ramsey infact had a terrible game but they all still had better games than Randall, who was also pretty awful against Wigan aswell, and easily the weakest link of the midfield. 

On high note, Merida showed real moments of quality, that run where he took out half the Burnley team, was brillant, and he was one that seemed like cared about losing, which was good to see.

Oh and i'd much rather see Bendtner go out on loan before Vela.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like Daniel Agger is heading to Milan in January. His contract is up in 18 months and he wants 100% increase in his salary.. I will be damned if i don't see Skrtel and Agger in middle atleast once..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hope we come to some sort of middle ground agreement with the guy. He's top quality and we always miss his classy runs from the back when he's out. He's guarenteed to get you a couple of goals a season too. 

It's exceptionally greedy to want a double of your salary when having come off a huge injury lay off, a central defender has come in and taken your place superbly (Skrtel). But on the other hand, 70k a week for a player of his quality isn't too much to ask. If we can just tie him down to a deal, it may stop all the rumors (unquoted, poorly sourced ones at that) that he wants to leave just because he was out of favour for a bit. 

We should do all we can to keep ahold of him. Heinze's having a nightmare in Spain, and the other defender possibly coming in is Aislan, who I know absolutely nothing about, but is highly rated. Don't fancy a past it Argentine or an unproven Brazillian replacing one of the most gifted technical centre backs in world football, who still has a terrific future ahead of him. The Skrtel - Agger possibility is mouth watering, if both are just patient enough to wait until they are first choice. It would be a great shame if one of them isn't willing to wait for that and wants to move on, I see them as having Henchoz - Hyypia (we've gone over it before that people here aren't high on Stephane, but that partnership was the best in the league at the time, and the greatest seen at Anfield since the next partnership), Hansen - Lawrenson, Ferdinand - Vidic level partnership potential if we can get them together. 

This is in the Daily Mail, which of course isn't that reliable or trustworthy, but it would seem a possibility if one of them isn't playing often enough for their own satisfaction. Agger could do with some strong performances to secure his place in the side, because I don't think, despite weird rumors that Skrtel is lonely, iscolated and badgered by the press in Liverpool (even though Fernando Torres has gone on record to say _he's_ never been bothered by the press...) that Martin is as likely to up and leave. 

We could even try a back 4 of 

Carragher - Skrtel - Agger - Arbeloa 

The left backs are having problems, Aurelio's always injured and Dossena is struggling for form despite a much improved performance against West Ham, so Arbeloa could fill in there, while Carra takes the RB spot and we can test out Agger and Skrtel as a partnership in the heart of defense.

Okay, it'd be a risk, but I think we're going to have to take them to ensure we keep both magnificent players at the club.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Arby was awesome at LB when he had to fill in there a while ago, I remember some thinking he'd become our permanent LB he was doing so well. Not sure about putting Cara at RB, purely because of the pace aspect. He reads things incredible well but pace on the wings may be a problem, unless we get to that problem when it arises and change it back around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

More than happy to be 2 up at halftime, the game has kinda passed Giggs by though which is rather sad. Gibson has been pretty average as well.

Hopefully get another goal or two in the second half.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-0 up on Blackburn at half-time is a good score. From listening to the game, we've been playing rather well. Just a shame that the 1st goal was an own goal, instead of a Tevez goal.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Come on Benni!!! Let' show some spirit here boys.

*EDIT:* What a bunch of arseholes! Can't defend or fight for shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

4-1


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Get the clueless twat sacked now and call Big Sam to sort this fuckin defence out before it's too late.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tevez > Rooney and Berb.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

T-C said:


> Tevez > Rooney and Berb.


Alex Ferguson is probably one of, if not THE greatest Manager to grace the English game, but I seriously can't see what he is doing with Tevez at the moment.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Damn, Man U & Spurs both look like they're going to win. Agreat couple of days followed up by a crap couple of days, pretty much somes up what it's been like being an Arsenal fan this season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That 4th goal was just brilliant, Anderson should have scored himself though.









Pissed we've let two soft goals in, but apart from that very happy.

EDIT - 4-3. Our defending has been embarrassing tonight at times, Neville and Evans together have been a total nightmare.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

4-3 :no:

EDIT: 5-3 - Tevez definitely has a hat-trick now, if the 1st goal was an o.g.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anderson with the ball, Tevez with the fucking finish, just class.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

http://boards.rovers.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15188

Can you blame them?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I don't.

Won't be long now before he's gone, i never felt he was capable of managing a top flight club, and right now, his team are proving me right


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree, i actually laugh when i see Andrews in the selection every week. Not even championship quality.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Popular opinion seems to be Sam Allardyce to replace him.

He'll get about a year before he is replaced.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

lol at the Blackburn fans. Even though they lost, and want Ince out, they should look at the positives. Like, they scored 3 goals at Old Trafford. Away teams in any competition very rarely score 3 goals against us at Old Trafford. Plus, they could've really got the game back to 4-4 if it weren't for missed chances.

I don't see Sunderland fans complaining about wanting Roy Keane out, so they need to shut up and let Ince do his job.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RZjvFdPGFfg

That's awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

great video


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Definite penalty, I don't see how anyone can say otherwise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Penalty, obv.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

X-Static said:


> *lol at the Blackburn fans*. Even though they lost, and want Ince out, *they should look at the positives*. Like, they scored 3 goals at Old Trafford. Away teams in any competition very rarely score 3 goals against us at Old Trafford. Plus, they could've really got the game back to 4-4 if it weren't for missed chances.


Oh yeah, let's have a look shall we.


Leaking goals for fun & can't defend
Worst league run in 12 years
19th and losing ground quick with Liverpool next
Despite scoring goals in the last 2 games, we concede 8 goals
United & Portsmouth could have had stronger teams out against us. We wouldn't have got 3 had Vidic & Rio played
We have signed some shit players (eg. Andrews, Fowler, Grella)
Ince has no plan B, and plan A is shit anyway
We're going downhill and quick. We need someone like Sam who can come in and get us sorted out defensively because it's a fucking shambles how easily teams cut through us. The lack of any strength in midfield has hurt us with Reid & Dunn both being out, but still we shouldn't be this much of a pushover.

Ince isn't strong enough to get us out of this mess whatsover. There's only so much time we can give someone, and with some crucial games coming up against Wigan, Stoke & Sunderland, we can't afford to lose any more ground than we already have.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Look on the bright side, Bolton are doing well.

...
_
That does not help, does it? _


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I love you for the fact you never miss an opportunity to make a cheeky comment. My mum's side of the family is from Bolton, so, no it doesn't help really. It's no wonder i go to more North End games now than Rovers. I dread to think about how many goals the 'shot shy' Liverpool will get on Saturday.

This is when you will all find out how poor we are! That's if you're in doubt now. Championship here we come!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RZjvFdPGFfg
> 
> That's awesome.


I just hope the defender got sent off, clearly the last man.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/sunderland/7764671.stm



> Roy Keane has left his position as manager of Sunderland.
> 
> Sunderland confirmed the exit of Keane on Thursday, with players and staff at the Stadium of Light also informed after a morning of speculation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Roy Keane bailing when the going gets a little tough, i thought that was Kevin Keegan's job.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Piss weak effort by Keane. Quinn backed him all the way, and really bevieved in him, and that's how Keane repays him. Sure, I always commend a manager for walking on their own accord when they will inevitably be sacked, but I don't think Keane was in any danger of being sacked, nor did I think Sunderland were in real grave danger of being relegated.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Rex Regum said:


> Piss weak effort by Keane. Quinn backed him all the way, and really bevieved in him, and that's how Keane repays him. Sure, I always commend a manager for walking on their own accord when they will inevitably be sacked, but I don't think Keane was in any danger of being sacked, nor did I think Sunderland were in real grave danger of being relegated.


Keane wouldn't have been sacked mate. Certain fans had turned on him,but the majority of us still wanted him as boss. I'm hoping we can now get a proven,trophy winning manager,but i've resigned myself to Big Sam taking over. 
Its not the end of the world that Keano has gone. If Quinn had walked,that would be disaster


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Keane walking out? 
Why didnt he just stick to the challenge, he wont get nowhere in his Managerial Career if he isnt going to try jump the hurdles that are ahead of him.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

My prediction..............................he'll take the Newcastle job in January


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Quinn backed him all the way, and really bevieved in him





> I don't think Keane was in any danger of being sacked


I don't think Rex meant he would be...


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

No,i know he didn't,i was kinda just confirming from a fans' point of view


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

CM_Jobber said:


> My prediction..............................he'll take the Newcastle job in January


Well if he does, he will have many challenges there, and will need to stick to them.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sam Allerdyce is fave along with Phil Brown. I say see how long Adams stays with pompey and if it doesn't work out then i think Roy would do a great job down there.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Phil Brown makes sence, he's from South Shields, not sure if that's Mackam or Geordie territory though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Phil Brown leaving Hull for Sunderland? Never.

Why would he go to Sunderland with job he is doing at Hull?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

SSN have him a joint fave as do some bookies.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bigger stadium, bigger club, better squad, more money, brilliant owner/chairman, need I say more.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

One's struggling and the other is going well. If Hull were in the dogfight as well i would go to Sunderland but they aren't atm.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Wiki said:


> Personal life
> 
> Brown is married to Karen, and has two children, Jamie and Sophie. His parents were Ronnie and Peggy, who passed on a love of football and Sunderland football club. At school, one of his teachers was long-distance runner Brendan Foster.[2]


Like i said, he's a mackam, and everything Rex said.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't honestly see Sunderland getting relegated this season. Whoever replaced Keane ought to play Teemu Tainio more, and get Cisse to pull his head out of his arse and actually pass the ball a bit. The term shooting on sight doesn't do justice to Cisse. He doesn't even need a sight of goal to shoot.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

The problem with Sunderland is that they have so many total $&£*£ in their squad, and Keane was probably the right man to keep them (Cisse, Diouf, Chimbonda) motivated and happy, but with him gone, whoever takes over will have a job on his hand.

4000 posts btw :hb


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't see Sunderland going down but they have the players who have the ego's to cause a major disruption in the squad and thats why they need a man at the top to control them, Keane was that man, now he's gone it's hard to think of a credible man to keep the peace.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Was jsut reading in my localpaper today about a bunch of Geordie lads that attacked a 75 year old man after the game on saturday. fucking appualed, its only a game of football.

fucking pathetic georide ****s


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

dav_12345 said:


> Was jsut reading in my localpaper today about a bunch of Geordie lads that attacked a 75 year old man after the game on saturday. fucking appualed, its only a game of football.
> 
> fucking pathetic georide ****s


That is just bang out of order. They get credit for being passionate, but they're so idiotic. They don't realise that they're responsible for some of the shit that goes on, and this is just sickening that they would sink that low.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

'Kin hell. Newcastle are always the first to point out that they don't consider Boro as genuine rivals, but their islamaphobic abuse directed at Mido, and now this, seems to show quite the opposite. Either that, or they're just a very thuggish fanbase. 

As for Keane, he wasted money on people like Chopra, Healy, Prica, Gordon (majorly overpaid on that one, Royston), Ferdinand (see Gordon, Goian was available for as cheap as 3m), Diouf (no longer starting), and has still got a weak defence despite spending all that cash. Up front they aren't too hot either with Jones not prolific, Cisse very hot and cold, and Muprhy, Healy, Stokes and Prica very, very average. The midfield could also use some more of Teemu Tainio who I've rarely seen play since his arrival, and Andy Reid can either be brilliant, or a waster. Liam Miller's a plank, Richardson is great when he wants to be, Whitehead's pretty good and Malbranque seems to be having difficulties settling in.

Keane was ultimately quite wasteful and impatient, but bearing in mind some of the nightmare seasons Sunderland have had under Mick McCarthy, Peter Reid (he had one quality season, and then one pretty awful one) and Howard Wilkinson, he did a good enough job in comparison. Usually they come up and go straight back down, last season they managed to stay up pretty well. Whether he did well enough considering the money he was given is debatable, but he's certainly restored some respectabillity to Sunderland, and bought in some useful players if they are nurtured right.

It's not too much of a surprise that he's walked out, when you take into account how much it would have hurt his pride to be sacked (even if that was only in his imagination and wasn't likely to happen) or to have a hugely unsuccesful season. He walked out on Ireland on the eve of the World Cup in 2002 (they said he was dismissed, but I think when he labelled Mick McCarthy a fucking wanker who he neither rated as a manager or person he effectively stated he was going home of his own accord, he'd previously decided he was leaving due to the poor Ireland training camp, before being convinced to stay). He spoke out, openly, many a time against Man Utd while he was still playing for them, further illustrating his volatile nature.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's almost as pathetic as the time 7,000 Geordie's turned up to watch Micheal Owen walk around in a Newcastle shirt. And all this was after he said he wanted to join Liverpool.

Bunch of idiots, to be sure


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

3Dee said:


> Phil Brown leaving Hull for Sunderland? Never.
> 
> Why would he go to Sunderland with job he is doing at Hull?





Rex Regum said:


> Bigger stadium, bigger club, better squad, more money, brilliant owner/chairman, need I say more.



What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^.

As for the Geordies who attacked the pensioner,i wouldn't be quick to lump them all in the "no class" bracket,as this is just the doing of some mindless thugs,not football fans like us on here and the vast majority of Newcastle United fans in general


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Phil Brown has already said he won't be going anywhere. He's hardly going to give up a job where he's safe, as are Hull with Sunderland battling relegation. This whole big team, big stadium thing is bollocks. The same can be said for Leeds, and look what happened to them. Man City, Sheff Wed, Forest went the same way too, getting involved with a club that has an attitude problem in the dressing room, over expectant supporters and a relegation battle on their hands hardly makes up for the fact they have a pretty little stadium, as do Hull by the way, who are a big city as it is.

Look where the money has got Sunderland. Chimbonda, Diouf & Cisse made life hell for Keane, you don't want players like that in a situation like this.

He'd be mental to leave Hull for Sunderland.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

I was really hoping Keane would be a success so that he would be in the running for the Utd Job when Sir Alex steps down but that train looks to have sailed.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Nige*,if Brown was offered the job,and if he's ambitious enough,of course he'd take it. I'm not saying we'll NOT be relegated. Better squads than we have have gone down


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_Jobber said:


> *Nige*,if Brown was offered the job,and if he's ambitious enough,of course he'd take it. I'm not saying we'll NOT be relegated. Better squads than we have have gone down


You would say that as you're a Sunderland fan, you're always going to see Sunderland as a big club. You have to face the fact that you're not as big as you think you are.

Ever been a success in Europe? No
Won the Premiership? No
Top six recently? No
Won any major trophies in the last 20 years? No

You've got money and a big stadium, big deal. If it wasn't for Derby last year, everyone would associate with Sunderland being the biggest joke in the history of the Premiership with their last two attempts before Keano changed it round.

Brown's got a better deal at Hull, he has total respect and confidence. He's not going to jeopardise that for a second to take a massive risk at Sunderland. If he is ambitious, which i'm sure he is, he will wait around for a better prospect than Sunderland.

Looking at the situation at the club, Brown wouldn't want any part of it, and rightly so. Throwing money at the problem isn't the be all and end all like a lot of people think. Look where it's got Keane!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Evra is banned for 4 matches due to that bollocks with Chelsea last season, laughably harsh.

Basically all I can say is; saveus_fabio


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Both Man Utd and Chelsea should have been deducted 5 points for that last season, imo.

:side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> So Evra is banned for 4 matches due to that bollocks with Chelsea last season, laughably harsh.


I don't know all that happened but for someone earning that amount of money and being a professional you just should not get involved in nonsense like he did.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Nige *I disagree,but i guess we'll never know cos i don't believe Brown will be offered the job.But if he did,he'd have the respect of the fans and a fantastic chairman to back him.

Also,only FOUR clubs have ever won the Premiership,so one of your points is invalid. No,we've never been a sucess in Europe or won any trophies in the past twenty years,but does that make us a smaller club than say ,Boro (1 major trophy,UEFA cup final)? I laugh at this. Fact is, we *are a huge club* and some manager will land on his feet when he gets this job. I just hope he does us justice and can deliver some success.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

(Y)(Y) Looks pretty good tbh.

We need to win against Tottenham, to give us a safety net vs Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> I don't know all that happened but for someone earning that amount of money and being a professional you just should not get involved in nonsense like he did.


Agreed, I can only think that the claims of racism were true and the cause for him to react like he did, otherwise I'd see no reason why he'd get involved and get that heated.

He'll miss Stoke (A), Boro (H), Southampton (A) and the Carling Cup Semi 1st leg. Then the game he's back for? Chelsea at the Bridge.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Thought he misses Chelsea, Carling Cup doesn't count does it not?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a domestic game so I'd expect it does count, just like Ronaldo served his ban for his red card he got on Sunday, by missing the Blackburn game.


----------



## Raw is Jericho (Jul 30, 2004)

Same sort of incident happened with Mido and all the Anti-Islamic chants at Newcastle, but he was smart and bitched about it to the FA. Evra clearly overreacted and plus it was against Chelsea, you don't mess with us


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Which game do you guys think will be most worth watching out of the 3pm kickoffs?

- Arsenal/Wigan
- Blackburn/Liverpool
- Bolton/Chelsea
- Newcastle/Stoke
- Hull/Boro 

I could alternate between them all but too hard, I would rather just focus on one or two. Leaning towards Arsenal/Wigan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a tough one really, I can see me watching Blackburn/Liverpool, untill Liverpool take the lead, and then I'll just see what's going on in the other games and pick one.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

We must beat jobber team like Blackburn today.. MU are closing on us.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I lol'ed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So we've got Derby in the Carling Cup, first leg at Pride Park. I'll be rather disappointed to not get to the final.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I would too. Since obviously we have a great opportunity to win a cup, which doesn't have Arsenal, Chelsea or Liverpool in anymore. I'd expect at least a 2-0 or 2-1 victory at Pride Park in the 1st leg, and beat them 3-0 or something in the 2nd leg at OT.

Man City are 1-0 up at Fulham too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Fulham made it draw now 1-1 

I am looking forward Arsenal/Wigan game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Mark Hughes playing Wright Phillips as a CAM while he's got Ireland dicking around out on the left.

Strange tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's not exactly harmed them, they have played well thus far.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_Jobber said:


> Fact is, we *are a huge club*.


Yeah, in your opinion as an unbiased Sunderland fan! To me and to everyone else, the team they follow is a huge club.

The fact is until last season, you're a championship team punching above your weight. Now you're struggling like every season you've been in the prem since 2001, and could suffer at the hands of the ever so dangerous second season syndrome.

Trust me, you're not a huge club like you think you are. Huge = Man U, Real Madrid, Barcelona, Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea, Juventus.

You've not done anything worthwhile apart from the FA Cup, doesn't make you huge. We've won the Premiership, the Carling Cup in 2002, got to semi finals of both competitons, played in Europe recently and we're not a big club. You have to win something to be huge, money and a stadium with passionate fans means jack when you have nothing in the trophy cabinet.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We're brave. 

Dropped Keane for Ryan today, hopefully Babel makes the best of his opportunity. The other large news is Emiliano Insua starting, big chance for him to stake his claim for the uncertain LB spot, or to show he just isn't ready and leave it open for Dossena to claim it.

In less exciting news, Benayoun is starting, and yet again, Agger isn't, pretty sure he's got a knock. 

Very worried about the game now.

I'm hoping the front line is 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Benayoun 

Babel 

but I think it will be the less exciting 

Benayoun - Gerrard - Babel 

Kuyt


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You could pick 11 fans out of the crowd from the ages of 0-100 and you would still beat us today. I just hope it's a 4-0 drubbing that sends Ince packing as it will be for the greater good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope it's Yossi on the left, Gerrard on the right, Babel leading the line, and Kuyt as the classic #10 in the hole :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will win even with a classic Risky Rafa starting line-up.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Point gained for fulham, 2 dropped for city...

babel is yet to show his full potential, filling in for keane could be his chance to have another good run out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely terrible, clueless performance yet again so far. 

2 attempts on goal, no shots on target. Thank god for Reina, our defense alone is keeping us where we are, we aren't good enough in the final third. 

We're going to draw 0-0, or lose it to a Blackburn goal. 

This always happens, we play a team who cant buy a result, then they get one against us with ease. 

Back down to second it would appear after today. Get Benayoun off, and put Babel up front FFS, they're both wasted on the wings, they cut in and steal Gerrard's space that he so desperately needs. Kuyt up front on his own is laughably unambitious.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Still think 'Pool will go and nick it 1 or 2-0, although it seems like evry week one of the big 4 go and drop points these days


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Thank god for that. 

Alonso, Yossi and Gerrard gave us a 3-1 win, Santa Cruz got their goal. 

Rather fortunate, if Blackburn play like that more often they'll be fine. 

Glad we'll stay top over the weekend, was important to win that one. 

Another positive, I thought Emiliano Insua was very good.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Played pretty average and still got the 3 points. No sympathy for eboue ye it was harsh that he was subbed off and booed at the same time but christ he was making to many schoolboy mistakes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Indeed. Not to mention he's a prick.

We certainly showed signs of what we're capable of when our first teamers are back fully fit. I'm content overall with the reult and performance, but it was a nervy lat 15 minutes, and I'm sick of every other team having a striker who completely dominates our centre-halves aerially. We need to sort that out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sami Hyypia was immense again today, Benayoun improved alot second half, El Zhar was great from the bench, and Xabi was pretty buzzing after his goal. 

Hyypia or Insua would be my MOTM. 

Reina showed why he's the best about at the moment too. Very little to do for extended periods, but did what he had to very well, and produced what will surely be one of the saves of the season. 

Good result at a ground where we've notoriously struggled. 

Our paucity of goals has been worrying me, so to get 3 after 2 0-0's was a boost. 

Hope to see Insua, El Zhar, Lucas and Babel play against PSV on Tuesday.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Great result after a stupid 1st half perfomance, note to Rafa RE: Insua and El Zhar - Well in 

Also, lovely to see such a great example of how to play the game by the European Footballer of the Year there (deliberately moving the free kick back 5 yards behind the referee's back to get a better position).


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sunderland singng YNWA again, like they did last season, I believe. 

United have dominated and will surely score soon. Sunderland struggling to do anything with the ball.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao Sunderland fans are class at OT, and yeah there is a certain inevitability about this game ala West Brom when they won 4-0.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

There is always an inevitability when United play at home it seems, it seems to grow the longer the game goes. However, to be 0-0 at this point is probably just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I cannot believe we haven't scored yet against Sunderland, what with the amount of chances we've had in the 1st half so far.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Amusing to see United moaning about the frustrating nature of the game so far, when they're fairly happy to laugh at us every time a team parks the bus at Anfield. 

I'm glad Sunderland are parking the bus, enough teams have done it against us this season and we've been given a hard task to crack them, whereas United seem to just slice through the poor teams at Old Trafford.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They've parked the bus as expected but we're used to that as basically every team does that at OT. Dull/awful game, just a matter of time till we find the break through.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TEVEZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's just the usual small team act at Old Trafford. Come and put 11 behind the ball.

We should break them down eventually, as we deal with it more than enough.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Role Model said:


> They've parked the bus as expected but we're used to that as basically every team does that at OT. Dull/awful game, just a matter of time till we find the break through.


Hopefully the bus can remain parked for another 45 minutes. Ha'way the lads

And *T-C* don't call us a small team,mate. A small team is probably the city where you're from,cos i take it its not Manchester


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao at Ronaldo's actions, a man clearly not where he wants to be.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Phil Bardsley is an utter tit, doing his best to get United the points. 

Ronaldo going off is odd, he must have been really hurt, I wouldn't expect a player to just walk off that otherwise. When Carragher suffered a collapsed lung, he still played on until he was told he had to come off. 

'Kin hell, played Tainio.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> :lmao at Ronaldo's actions, a man clearly not where he wants to be.


Yeah, indeed. Had nothing to do with being injured. 

So, where's the Kitchen Sink?


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

This is killing me.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Gutted


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!! 1-0


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

About time son.

Should have had the game wrapped up. Fair play to Sunderland though came in with a gameplan and it lasted 89 mins.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats hard to take


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was coming. Massive slice of luck. 

Thoroughly deserved, but you have to feel for Sunderland after having defended so well for so long.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah. Would've been a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE point for us


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked. Thank fuck for that, deserved win, justice well and truly served.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah,we came for the nil nil,almost got it,too. Gonna be a LOOOOOOOOONG travel back north for the lads after that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rooney's suspended for the game with Spurs next Sat at WHL. Tevez will likely start alongside Berbatov, who I don't think has been performing well recently. So Fergie has a choice imo, play 4-5-1 with Tevez the lone striker and leave Berbatov on the bench, or play 4-4-2 with Berbatov and Tevez up-front.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

A wee bit annoyed, but no-one can deny them that..

Results like that are the sign of champions, unless Liverpool do it then its a sign of struggling


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed, we tend to get slaughtered if we win late on, as we have so many times this season. Rather different story with United, but owellz. 

Tevez alone up front sounds interesting, seeing as he likes to drop deep himself. 4-6-0 could be fun, I hope you go for that. Evra being out will hopefully be nice and costly, and Bentley can exploit O'Shea. Doubt it though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair Tevez played front on his own against Blackburn, and scored 4.

It was a disgrace Tevez wasn't in the team today as far as I'm concerned. Berbatov hasn't done anything yet to warrant him being in the team ahead of Carlos.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> To be fair Tevez played front on his own against Blackburn, and scored 4.
> 
> It was a disgrace Tevez wasn't in the team today as far as I'm concerned. Berbatov hasn't done anything yet to warrant him being in the team ahead of Carlos.


Tottenham are quite the different prospect to a weakened Rovers side, in fairness.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Mixed Day. Happy to see us score and win against Blackburn. But very disappointed to see Utd win. But we're still ahead. Reina showed why he's the best in the world now with save of the season so far. Hyypia and Insua were boss. I may sound like a broken record, but Xabi was MoTM once again.. Dude just cannot have a bad match at the moment and owning Gerrard and Masch hard..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Finally Man Utd scored goal in the last minutes to score the winning


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

I sincerely hope Liverpool win the title this season. One of my best mates is a scouser,and it'll be tweny year anniversary of the Hilsbrough disaster in april,so i think that would be a nice tribute.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Would indeed be just that. Would be beautiful to see Sami Hyypia win the title on what could be his farewell season too, what a player he's been for us  Still going strong today. 

And yeah, Xabi's amazing, his celebration was pretty great too, he knew how much it meant. He's been running alot more this season too, getting himself out wide when he needs to. Mascherano and Gerrard aren't shining yet, but we're playing Arsenal soon, Mascherano loves playing Arsenal, and with big games still to come the two will surely come out of Alonso's shadow soon. If we can have Alonso, Mascherano and Gerrard all on form playing in behind Torres, that's a very big plus.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Missing Rooney and Evra next week is a huge blow, the fact both of their bookings were needless doesn't help either. 

Hopefully Ronaldo is fit, which I expect he will be, and Tevez and Berbatov actually work together. I have to say so far 30+mil for Berba is looking even more like a crazy price, he was bought to win games like the one today, and in the end it was a defender. Oh well.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

A fantastic save by Reina in the pool game. Liverpool owned today, As a stoke fan i'm quite proud of my side today, great comeback against the toon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I fucking hate Eboue as most of you will know, but the treatment of him by the Arsenal fans today was disgraceful, I felt sorry for him. I'd be embarrassed to call myself an Arsenal fan after that crap, just shocking way to act towards one of your own players.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I fucking hate Eboue as most of you will know, but the treatment of him by the Arsenal fans today was disgraceful, I felt sorry for him. I'd be embarrassed to call myself an Arsenal fan after that crap, just shocking way to act towards one of your own players.


It was unacceptable behaviour from our 'fans', unfortuanetly this kind of behaviour seems to be a by-product of the 'modern fan' who has become spoilt, the type that have season tickets just because they can afford to, but don't bother turning up to games, and if they do they arrive 10 minutes after the kick off and leave 10 minutes before the end of the game, and are all to eager to jump on players & the teams back at the slightest incident, the Eboue incident today was just the extreme and worst examples of that. 

This kind of behviour is certainly evident in all the top 4 teams, with Uniteds almost empty stadium 10 minutes before the game ended today, Liverpool booing their team off last week against West Ham despite going top of the league, and the Chelsea fans calling for the manager's head after losing to Arsenal last week, and the abuse the England team gets every time they play. 

What happened to Eboue was just the worse example of this unacceptable behaviour, and if your not going to support your team when you goto the game then why go?, because displaying that type of behaviour that was shown today, will certainly not help any of the Arsenal players, these players are going to be scared of playing at home, incase their made the next victim of abuse, its already happend to Adebayor, Denilson, Bendtner & now Eboue this season, its bang out of order and only damaging the team further, get behind the team.

Theirs a stark contrast in the actions of our away fans, to that of our home fans. The away fans last week against Chelsea, never stopped supporting the team and actually made some noise, didnt boo our own players even when we were losing and playing shit in the first half, the people that goto away games conduct themselves with a bit of class and passion towards the team, instead of turning its back on it and individual players, because away fans are the 'real' fans.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I fucking hate Eboue as most of you will know, but the treatment of him by the Arsenal fans today was disgraceful, I felt sorry for him. I'd be embarrassed to call myself an Arsenal fan after that crap, just shocking way to act towards one of your own players.


man u fans boo their own players as well, every club has its own share of such fans


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

It was harsh for the fans to boo him off like that but saying that you would be embarrassed to call your self an arsenal fan is a bit of an over the top statement. Loads of players get booed by there fans its not like he will lose any sleep over it hes a full grown man and knows that he was off his game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rawesjericho said:


> man u fans boo their own players as well, every club has its own share of such fans




Give me an example. Christ we didn't even boo Ronaldo, he acted like a ****, returns and gets treated like a God.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I honestly cannot remember such an incident happening at utd.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> Give me an example. Christ we didn't even boo Ronaldo, he acted like a ****, returns and gets treated like a God.


didnt your fans boo your own legend ryan giggs back in 2003


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But he was shit then. And it wasn't the whole stadium like yesterday, it was a tiny tiny minority.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not ashamed of the Arsenal fans for booing Eboue at all. If it were me, I'd have been booing him for well over a year now. Not because I'm impatient or demand perfection, but because I don't like Eboue. Just like I booed Steve Pantelidis at Melbourne games, shame I was the only one. Everyone else is too busy booing the Aussie Bendtner, Danny Allopp.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lucas got booed at Anfield few weeks back. even worse, Xabi's name was chanted everytime Lucas touched the ball. 

Fans have been impatient this season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It has to be said that treatment's really harsh on a young guy still learning his trade.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It was more groaning at Lucas because he kept passing sideways, than actually booing him. The Xabi chanting was perhaps a bit OTT, but United fans were singing the 'There's only one Carlos Tevez' song very early in the match yesterday. That sort of stuff happens alot in times of frustration. But when you're winning 1-0, booing a player as hatefully as Arsenal were is quite mind boggling. 

I recall United booing Giggs, but I don't ever recall a player being abused quite like Eboue was. Really unacceptbable, the worst of the worst in a season where annoying fans have started to really surface.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

<.>

Shows me not to post after just waking up.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was clearly talking about Lucas, who's 21.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

KME said:


> It was more groaning at Lucas because he kept passing sideways, than actually booing him. The Xabi chanting was perhaps a bit OTT, but United fans were singing the 'There's only one Carlos Tevez' song very early in the match yesterday. That sort of stuff happens alot in times of frustration. But when you're winning 1-0, booing a player as hatefully as Arsenal were is quite mind boggling.
> 
> I recall United booing Giggs, but I don't ever recall a player being abused quite like Eboue was. Really unacceptbable, the worst of the worst in a season where annoying fans have started to really surface.


liverpol are on top of the league but that didnt stop their fans from booing. eboue was shit he deserved to get booed but what he got was too much i admit


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If by your reckoning Eboue deserved booing because he played poorly, then how can you possibly condemn Liverpool fans for booing the team after a fairly inept performance against a West Ham team who had been leaking goals? 

Don't get me wrong, I think it was disgraceful that our fans booed, but you can understand why they did it. Fans booing the team is one thing, but to pinpoint an individual player and single him out with booing when you're 1-0 up and on the way to a win is just on a whole different level.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

And being honest --- _by what I heard _--- it was jeering, not full on boos like Eboue got. I may be wrong, but I only saw the game and highlights once and I was at the Pub and it was incredibly noisy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Time for my occasional appearance. How is everyone?

I would just like to say that Evra being banned for 4 matches is a joke, I can understand a ban and fine but that is a bit over the top if I do say so myself. I would also like to say that we should have raped Sunderland, but I'm happy we seem to be hanging in at the top at the moment, but I wish we'd get this game of hand out of the way so I can feel a bit happier :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm practically perfect in every way. 

In actuality, I'm terribly ill. YOU?!?!?!?!

The Evra ban seems excessive, what was it he did exactly, and have the others who have been involved been properly punished? Because it seems like Chelsea have just been fined a silly amount that Abramovich could just pull out of his back pocket.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He bitch-slapped some horrible nasty man who called him names.

Edit - See Ste hasn't been on in ages. Anyone know why?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hmm, suppose they had it coming. 

He's on msn pretty much every day, think he's just bored of ace now that he and MUF don't hate each other.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

evra's ban was well deserved but im surprised what took fa so long, they were probably trying to find man u's easiest set of fixtures to ban him from


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I always figured if Ste and MUF supported the same team, they'd probably be best friends.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

When did Daily Mail become liverpool exclusive daily? First it was Skrtel unhappy and wants to return to russia, then it's Agger going to milan and now Xabi is linked with Arsenal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Heh. Not only would we not sell him after how well he's been playing, we certainly wouldn't help Arsenal solve their midfield problems at our expense.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Heh. Not only would we not sell him after how well he's been playing, we certainly wouldn't help Arsenal solve their midfield problems at our expense.


That's alright, we'll still take him.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Suppose you'll need someone like him when Guardiola swoops in for Fabregas and takes him back home .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Indeed. if Barcelona continue tearing apart every team they face, there is no doubt Fabregas will be on his way back, maybe even as soon as this Summer.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Suppose you'll need someone like him when Guardiola swoops in for Fabregas and takes him back home .




But seriously whats with Benitez and his seeming willingness to sell some of his best players, what in the hell would Gareth Barry of offered that Alonso wouldnt and better. I reckon Benitez would sell Alonso if we offered enough, but he would be to expensive for Wenger.

Wouldnt mind taking one or two of those unhappy defenders of your hands aswell. :agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> *
> But seriously whats with Benitez and his seeming willingness to sell some of his best players,* what in the hell would Gareth Barry of offered that Alonso wouldnt and better. I reckon Benitez would sell Alonso if we offered enough, but he would be to expensive for Wenger.
> 
> Wouldnt mind taking one or two of those unhappy defenders of your hands aswell. :agree:


An example of that please, except Crouch who was out of favour anyway?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> An example of that please, except Crouch who was out of favour anyway?


I didnt say he was willing, that may not be the case, but he does *seem* or *appear* willing by media reports, but then perhaps people shouldnt take them so seriously, because as we all know Fabregas is off to Milan in January, and then Barcelona in the summer, infact didnt he move to Real Madrid last season and hasnt actually been playing for Arsenal these last 3 years, thats what you'd think if you took all newspaper talk seriously. 

It was well documented that Benitez was looking or willing to sell Alonso, to replace him with an inferior player as far as im concerned in Barry.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Inferior, perhaps, but I still think Barry is a wonderful player, and I'd really like to see what he could do in a passing team on a regular basis. If Spurs had have gotten him in 2005 when they tried to, they may very well have taken the coveted 4th spot away from us.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Rex Regum said:


> Inferior, perhaps, but I still think Barry is a wonderful player, and I'd really like to see what he could do in a passing team on a regular basis. If Spurs had have gotten him in 2005 when they tried to, they may very well have taken the coveted 4th spot away from us.


He's playing at his level.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> He's playing at his level.


I think Barry is capable of playing in a side such as Arsenal. I don't think he is limited to this "level" you seem to have identified, as with the exception of Fabregas you don't have a player better than Barry in a central midfield role, and they are very different players playing in different roles obviously.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bouma said:


> I think Barry is capable of playing in a side such as Arsenal. I don't think he is limited to this "level" you seem to have identified, as with the exception of Fabregas you don't have a player better than Barry in that central midfield role, and they are very different players obviously.


Yes we do need a CM or DM and thats obvious and lets put this way, and if Gareth Barry happened to be that new signing i would be very disapointed.

I don't think he is exceptional in any part of his game, he is a steady consistent player, reasonably experienced, and a good player for a Uefa cup team. He doesnt possess any great creative ability, he is pretty slow, and isnt a tough tackling player that covers alot of ground either. Just because he is better than say Denilson, doesnt make him good enough for us, thats just a bad reflection of the shit situation we are in, and Denilson is still young and has plenty of time to improve.

Also with the exception of Fabregas, the difference in class between Cesc & Barry is huge, and so the question would be, would he make a good CM partner to Cesc and i don't think he would.

I wouldnt mind taking Ashley Young of your hands though, we need some wingers.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Yes we do need a CM or DM and thats obvious and lets put this way, and if Gareth Barry happened to be that new signing i would be very disapointed.
> 
> I don't think he is exceptional in any part of his game, he is a steady consistent player, reasonably experienced, and a good player for a Uefa cup team. He doesnt possess any great creative ability, he is pretty slow, and isnt a tough tackling player that covers alot of ground either. Just because he is better than say Denilson, doesnt make him good enough for us, thats just a bad reflection of the shit situation we are in, and Denilson is still young and has plenty of time to improve.
> 
> ...


Well it is not a move very likely to happen so you probably don't have to worry.

I think it is very harsh to say he "doesn't excel in any part of his game". You'd find it hard to find many who can deliver to ball as he can with his left foot (although you've already got VP), his passing range is quite good and he is very good in the tackle. It's been well known for some time that one flaw in Barry's game is his lack of pace, but it doesn't tend to be much of a problem in that area of the park and he is rarely caught out. However as you've said, his lack of pace makes the move less likely as Wenger seems to see pace as a prerequisite for many of his signings. 

I can understand that you are saying that every fish has it's depth and that you don't see Barry as a player of Arsenal's quality, but surely a player such as him who in recent times has managed to hold his spot in the England team has some quality and is capable of playing for Arsenal.

Given everything I've said, Barry has been a little overrated in recent times, he hasn't been at his best and despite his goalscoring heroics he has played a fairly minute part (in comparison to others) in Villa's terrific start. As for Ashley Young, he won't be going anywhere soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Sun said:


> MAN United’s annual Christmas panto sees the club’s young players sending up the first team aces.
> 
> And I’m told this year’s was the funniest yet with RONALDO, WAYNE ROONEY and DIMITAR BERBATOV the butt of the best jokes.
> 
> ...


Please let that all be true.









Squad for Japan:

Goalkeepers: Van der Sar, Kuszczak, Foster;
Defenders: Neville, Evra, Ferdinand, Vidic, O'Shea, Evans, Rafael;
Midfielders: Ronaldo, Anderson, Giggs, Park, Carrick, Nani, Scholes, Fletcher, Gibson;
Strikers: Berbatov, Rooney, Tevez, Welbeck.

Very glad Welbeck's in instead of Manucho.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> But seriously whats with Benitez and his seeming willingness to sell some of his best players, what in the hell would Gareth Barry of offered that Alonso wouldnt and better. I reckon Benitez would sell Alonso if we offered enough, but he would be to expensive for Wenger.
> 
> Wouldnt mind taking one or two of those unhappy defenders of your hands aswell. :agree:


Alonso's form had been rather lacklustre for 2 seasons (although partially plagued by injuries, and switching of midfield partners), and it did seem like cashing in on him at that point might have been a decent move, and Barry had been in marvellous form for Villa and England, alongside Gerrard, so looked to be a pretty handy replacement. As it was, the deal fell through and Alonso has since returned to the form we all knew he was capable of since he dominated the midfield for Sociedad in a match with Real Madrid. But it would be pretentious to claim that it was ever clear that Barry was an inferior player, on current form at the time of the transfer speculation he was probably significantly better. So despite Alonso being better when on form, there was a period when it looked like Alonso wasn't going to find that form again, and for how long is it palatable to stick with a player not playing as well as they should? I think only his fantastic performance for Spain in the game against Greece at the Euro's, and some excellent substitute appearences, combined with Juve's reluctance to pay our asking price for him, saved his Anfield career. Very glad he's stayed, he's probably still my joint or second favourite player, and I'd have missed him. He's been a class above ours, and most of Europe's midfielders this season, which can't be underestimated seeing as Gerrard and Mascherano have yet to hit top form.

At the start of the season, had you stumped up a big sum, maybe you'd have had a chance of landing him, albeit a minimal one, but considering his form so far, he's so valuable to us and wouldn't be sold for any cost, partly because only really Xavi would be able to replace him, and he wouldn't leave Barca. Only other player in a similar mould is Michael Carrick, and I think it's clear he won't ever be making the trip from Old Trafford to Anfield.

And regarding our unhappy defenders, yes of course you can have Philipp Degen, be our guest  On a side note, I feel rather sorry for Degen despite him probably not being good enough, he's played only 2 games in the Carling Cup, neither completed, and gone off injured in both. Horrible situation to be in. 

No you are bloody not having Skrtel and Agger :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So Anderson's won Tuttosport's Golden Boy award as Europe's best u21 player, great for the guy as the previous winners aren't exactly nothing players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pity he's not featuring as much as he should be atm, I have no real issue with Fletcher (when he's playing centrally) but I do feel Anderson should be starting ahead of him more often than recently.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Anderson should be playing ahead of Fletcher, but he has greatly improved. On another point Carrick has been as solid as I have ever seen him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Words can't describe the greatness:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Beat me to it.

Legendary thats all I can say.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## epic-estrella (Nov 12, 2008)

2 guys been arrested so far in this Campbell episode.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rightfully so.

I hope we can turn our laughably sloppy form of late around in time for the trip to White Hart, otherwise Spurs may well punish us.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Hopefully we play super Anderson because he played fantastic yesterday. 

Tevez and Berbatov....could be interesting.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Let's hope Tevez acknowledge's that Berbs is actually his strike partner coz for large parts last season when he was paired with Saha he seemed to forget he had a strike partner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So we're already without Rooney and Evra and we could also have Berbatov, Ronaldo, Rio, and Carrick also missing.









If it all plays out and they're all out, if we get out with a draw I'll be more than happy...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Or it could be Fergie as usual trying to fool the Media before naming every single one of those players apart from Rooney.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Best time to face united tbh.

Isnt Ronaldo suspended for that card he got?


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

Nah, he was suspended for the Blackburn game in the Carling Cup. Quite fortunate really considering he most likely wouldn't have featured in that game. Although I guess it works both ways, with Evra getting banned for 4 games, which tbh is an absolute farce.

Tottenham/United should be a really good and evengame with Spurs in excellent form and United not at full strength. Shame I'm going to have to watch the match on my Sky+ as the North End/Birmingham game takes priority.

Interesting comments from Benitez
http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/football/early-doors/article/96343/


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

For whatever it's worth (Nothing), the Fifa 5-man shortlist has been announced. It is:

Ronaldo
Messi
Torres
Xavi
Kaka

Laughable that Kaka has got there ahead of the likes of Cassilas & Ferdinand, but whatever, the entire thing has meant nothing for a while now


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

"told The Sun" my fucking arse. He'd tell those fucking ****s nothing, and everyone knows it. That stupid "they'll all have to mess up" quote from a poorly translated french article, and is littered with old quotes. 

How do these absolutely SHIT journo's remain completely oblivious to the Liverpool hatred of The S*n, and still say "so and so told The Sun". Please, die in a fire you utter fucking wankers. 

Spoiled by Kaka that list, otherwise it's fairly accurate. 

If Torres doesn't come second, it's a joke. Messi was very good, but Torres was injured less, and was ultimately better. 

Messi's the best player in the world in terms of a pure footballing talent, but he shouldn't just be given a place above Torres for that reason alone. Torres's form was outstanding, and if not for Ronaldo's incredible season, it would be more recognized and appreciated.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I would just love to get a response from Fifa as to why Kaka is on the list, it would probably go something like this, "He scored a reasonably good goal against Manchester 18 months ago in the semi finals of the Champions League."


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

It would go more like, his name is Kaka? what else do you expect?. Something like that :lmao.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol. Probably the panel would have said "Hey we have guys from England and Spain, but not one from Italy... well just throw in Kaka, he's a big name and nobody cares about serie A anyway".


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> Lol. Probably the panel would have said "Hey we have guys from England and Spain, but not one from Italy... well just throw in Kaka, he's a big name and nobody cares about serie A anyway".


That's a real possibility as to why he has been picked. Del Piero had a great year, and is carrying it on in to this season. I don't think he's had enough credit really.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Spanish sources claim Real Madrid are poised to launch a bid for Middlesbrough winger Adam Johnson.
> 
> The potential bid has emerged as new Real boss Juande Ramos highlights the players he wants in January.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Surely, that's gotta be bullshit?


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

Johnson is a good little player but isn't strong enough for the Premiership yet. The Real Madrid thing HAS to be bollocks.

Looking forward to the Boro/Arsenal game in a few hours. A win for Arsenal would give them 3 league wins in a row, which would do wonders for their confidence going into the MASSIVE Liverpool game next Sunday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thing is, I can see Arsenal failing to beat Boro, and then come back next week and topple Liverpool.

They're just so inconsistent it's laughable.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

They're playing poorly after a good start, 1-1 but Boro should have had a stonewall peno.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The ref has been really really bad. Good game though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus christ, Wenger needs a clue. Why has he put Denilson on the right and Diaby on the left? They are so disjointed. I would have put Wilshire on the left, RvP on the right and then Vela up top with Adebayor. At least get guys on the wing that know how to play there, most of Boro's chances are coming because of the spaces around the pitch.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Van Persie isn't a winger, and when he occasionaly does drift there, he goes to the left. Wilshere is far too young to be starting games at the Riverside of all places. He hasn't shown _that_ much, people are jumping on his bandwagon a bit. 

Onto more annoying team news. 

Reina 

Arbeloa - Carra - Hyypia - Dossena 

Mascherano - Alonso 

Benayoun - Gerrard - Riera 

Kuyt 

Fucking Kuyt up front alone again. It didn't work against Blackburn, and we got very lucky to get a convincing 3 points, it was on its way to a 0-0. 

Who have Keane, Babel and Agger killed of any relation to Rafa? We NEED to win this again, and the lack of ambition in the team, and the naivity of playing Benayoun yet again is just infuriating.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Exactly, and if we are going to win the title or get close, we need to be beating teams like Hull, and in convincing fashion. Why not play Keane and Babel for Kuyt and Benny? Kuyt is renowned for his work rate but that is not what is crucial when up front, its about getting goals and he is not notorious for being in the box looking for goals.

I have a bad feeling, but we _should_ be alright. Here's hoping.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Another shocking display from Arsenal.

Cesc is being asked to play with unbelievable shit in Denilson, Diaby & Song, you take him out of the team and were struggling to achieve mid-table at this rate, you can't ask him to carry the whole midfield, its like playing with 8 fucking men with those 3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To underestimate Hull isn't the wisest of moves. But you'll get the job done.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Crap result, assuming Liverpool, Man U & Chelsea win, that's definitly it for our title hopes.

Clichy adds to his poor season, whilst Diaby & RVP live up to being the 2 most inconsistent players in football.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> To underestimate Hull isn't the wisest of moves. But you'll get the job done.


He hasn't underestimated them. He genuinley thinks thats the best side we can put out today. Fuck knows why, because Kyyt up front doesn't work, Benayoun always, always, FUCKING ALWAYS, cuts in and ruins Gerrard's forward runs, and without Agger we never have anyone to bring the ball out of defense. 

Rafa has this horrible way of thinking, that the most important thing is not to concede. We could outscore teams like Hull with the right side out, and we shouldn't be dedicating ourselves to trying to stop them score. Against the small teams, the goal is the most important thing. We never look like getting it, and our last 2 Anfield games Rafa has set us up in the same fashion. Very solid, brilliant, we don't concede. But we also have fuck all hope of scoring. Against PSV, he played a very attacking front line, with Keane and Babel playing, and Agger at the back. We conceded, but scored 3 and could have easily had more. That's exactly what we need today, and I fear that yet again we won't get a goal, and Hull are clearly capable of one themselves.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

1-0 to Hull!!!!

Come on Hull, hold on. They won't though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's going to be good to see if Rovers sack Ince at half time. Merry Christmas and fuck off you clueless prick! Oh and take Andrews with ya.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Apparently Mendy of all people is raping Dossena. 

I just hope Hull can hold on now that they are 2 up.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I expect he'll be getting sacked after this, bar a massive turnaround.

1-2 to Hull now, sounds like a great game tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn you, Gerrard. 2-2.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

Kenwyne Jones Kenwyne Jones Kenwyne Jones


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stupid Hull. Liverpool will obv win it in the second half, but great game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great game. 

They scored both their goals from free kicks that shouldn't have been given. We've attacked well, but been caught out by 2 flukes from Hull. Very fast paced. 

Ryan Babel might prove to be the difference. Hull look tired already, and I can't see them being able to deal with someone like Babel. I think he'll trouble them, but whether or not he'll have an end product is anyone's guess. 

We're going forward well, but some of the passing and finishing is erratic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fletcher getting the nod over Anderson is a little eh, but apart from that it's the best team we could put out. Hopeful we can get 3 points.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fletcher > Anderson at this current time. Anderson will be a good player in a few years but Fletcher is a consistent player and a good one at that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fletcher > Anderson at this current time. Anderson will be a good player in a few years but Fletcher is a consistent player and a good one at that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Astonishing incompetence from allegedly one of the best managers around, both in the starting 11 and the substitutions. If I was Robbie Keane, I'd be handing in my transfer request tommorow morning. How a defensive midfielder is preffered to come on in the last 10 minutes of a game where the only striker is having a nightmare, and we need a goal, to a striker, is absolutely perplexing, and Benitez should hang his head in shame. Dreadful result, only made slightly bearable by the fact Hull's cheating tactics didn't earn them 3 points they scarcely deserved, and Steven Gerrard showed signs of a return to form. Other than that, no positives. The worst substitutions I have ever seen in my life, not in terms of personnel, but in terms of context. The players were bought on in the wrong order (El Zhar is meant to unlock a tight defence is he? Babel is expected to change a game in under 10 minutes? Have a word) or weren't bough on at all (how a 20m pound striker isn't considered absolutely necessary for a game like today I will never understand for as long as I live). 

This exact team showed ineptness at lowly Blackburn, what made Rafa think it would work today, and why did he show such blind faith with it for so long? He must really hate Agger, Babel and Keane, given the time they could have easily made a difference today, and have been treated like dirt. He's just not a man manager, he's a bit like a robot. The unambition shown today was sickening. 

Fully expectant of a United and Chelsea win, leaving us pondering what might have been. 

Absolutely fucking furious, if you hadn't noticed. 

Idiotic tactics that have cost us top spot in the Premiership, and caused yet more dropped points at Anfield. No win in 3 there now, all against poor sides, absolutely lurid form for a team apparently in contention for a championship.

Absolutely hilarious how Ferguson thinks his mind games are still going to work. Did any idiot actually believe Ronaldo, Carrick, Ferdinand and Berbatov would miss out? Give it up Alex, you senile old tit.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I expect this game to be a cracker, it always is. :agree:

3 points please.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Berbatov, Ronaldo and Ferdinand made it? I'm shocked!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

This might usually be a good game, but it's been terrible so far, ball retention has been poor from both sides.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

VILLA VILLA VILLA, VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA!!!

C'mon 4th in the table, ashley young has to be the best winger in the premiership right now!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've just lacked the spark, and as usual over doing it with the passing. Fletch/Carrick hasn't exactly been great in the middle either.

I'm hopeful we can nick it, but it really could go either way.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

0-0. Dissapoointing game. Well at least we haven't lost any ground on the other sides today.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Crap game but it's made me feel a lot better about the day, just hoping for a Chelsea defeat and all will be right with the world


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Weird season this. Suddenly our draw seems slightly more acceptable. Still should have been 3 points, but with United failing to keep up yet again, and just about to go off for the World Club Cup (against the cream of the football crop, Adelaide or Gamba Osaka. What a joke of a competition it is, a monument to Sepp Blatter's massive ego), I feel happier now. 

G'wan West 'Aaaam


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

It's gonna be a back to the walls job tomorrow. 

We're gonna have to defend like we did against Liverpool; but better, as they had chances and they didn't take them, and i would gamble on John Terry heading in at least one of those headers that Hyypia had. 

Neill, Collins, Upson, Ilunga: This back four needs to be rock solid if we are gonna get anything, they're struggling at home atm, and if we can thwart them for long enough for the crowd to get on their backs; we have a chance. The back four are easily the four most important players tomorrow.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> 0-0. Dissapoointing game. Well at least we haven't lost any ground on the other sides today.


Don't think that's really much of a worry to us, tbh.

We need to be worrying about the likes of Villa sneaking in front of us, whilst Wenger continues his experiments with crap players.

In the end, we'll proberly be safe enough to get 4th, because i don't see Villa lasting the pace the whole season, and Young is red hot atm, but aslong as Wenger sorts himself out in January we should have enough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were toothless once again, just not really happening for us. 
On another note, Carrick was shocking, can't remember the last time I've seen him play that badly. Tevez going off was a joke, and Anderson not coming on seemed a little odd as well. Not much else to really say, disappointing, but I guess I'm just glad we got a point and didn't stupidly throw it away. meh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we can defeat West Ham tomorrow, then it is a near perfect weekend. It'll be anything but an easy game though. I have a feeling it'll be a frustrating afternoon, but it will be filled with emotion with the return of the Legend that is Gianfranco Zola to the Bridge.

A positive is that we have the option of a completely different approach, with Drogba back from his ban. So if things aren't working with just Nic up front, we can always throw Didier on.

If we don't win tomorrow, it'll be such a lost opportunity. We have to take this chance and move those extra two points away fromMan United and go one point ahead Liverpool at the top of the table.


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

Fair result in the Spurs/United game. A very simular game to the game at Villa Park the other weekend. The commentators very harsh on Pav as I thought he had a decent game, alot of industry with nothing to show for it.

Delighted at the North End result. We played some excellent football.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Arsenal to spend money in January. :shocked:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ard-clear-Wenger-splash-January.html?ITO=1490



> EXCLUSIVE: Board clear Arsenal manager Wenger to splash out in January
> 
> Arsenal are poised to make major additions to their squad in the January transfer window after the club's board met last Thursday to approve transfer strategy.
> 
> ...



Don't think lack of strikers is one of our more critical problems, but Cesc feeding Villa is a mouth watering prospect.

I won't get my hopes up though, most likely a load of bullshit, and Wenger will do nothing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ha, it'd take alot of cash to get Villa from the Mestalla, especially considering the fact they've improved greatly this season. As you said, I don't think strikers is Arsenal's problem. Bendtner, Vela, Adebayor, Eduardo and Van Persie is enough, but you need a proper partner for Cesc, and maybe another big dominating centre half, Djourou is very on-off for me.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Ha, it'd take alot of cash to get Villa from the Mestalla, especially considering the fact they've improved greatly this season. As you said, I don't think strikers is Arsenal's problem. Bendtner, Vela, Adebayor, Eduardo and Van Persie is enough, but you need a proper partner for Cesc, and maybe another big dominating centre half, Djourou is very on-off for me.


Hopefully our new American board member Kroenke, and his quite clearly influenced appointment of the new Chief Executive, bring a little bit of money with them and push us towards buying more experienced players along with the youngsters. I'm not asking for Chelski or Man City spending levels, just a level to compete for the best players.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Unless this Stan Kroenke fella crap's money, then i'm 99% sure this is BS.

Still reckon a winger (sort of), a DM & a CB should be our priorities, but with RVP mis-firing i wouldn't mind a knew strike-partner for Ade, especially if it's in the form of David Villa


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think if Arsenal are ever going to spend money, then January will be the time. They have a real threat to the fourth champions league spot this year with Villa pushing them all the way.



Balzi™ said:


> Delighted at the North End result. We played some excellent football.


Damn right! Brilliant cross from Wallace yet again, twice in a week.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Unless this Stan Kroenke fella crap's money, then i'm 99% sure this is BS.
> 
> Still reckon a winger (sort of), a DM & a CB should be our priorities, but with RVP mis-firing i wouldn't mind a knew strike-partner for Ade, especially if it's in the form of David Villa


I certainly think the David Villa link is BS, they've just put 2 and 2 together, but i'm hopeful they did something productive with this meeting.

I wouldnt really call 7 goals in 13 league matches misfiring, Adebayor has 7 in 15.

I agree with you that we need, a Defensive Midfielder, and a winger. Then if Gallas leaves, a new CB aswell(i'm quite happy with Djourou, he's been our best defender this year), and if Wenger was feeling even more money happy another attacking midfielder/winger. :yum:

Though knowing Wenger, i'd be happy to just get the Winger & DM.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're constantly linked with Blaise Matuidi from Saint Etienne, I suppose he could arrive. 

He sort of fits Wenger's bill, pretty young and foreign :side: And he's a defensive midfielder too, which helps.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> You're constantly linked with Blaise Matuidi from Saint Etienne, I suppose he could arrive.
> 
> He sort of fits Wenger's bill, pretty young and foreign :side: And he's a defensive midfielder too, which helps.


We will get Alonso, i don't know how, but god damn it we will. :evil:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You most certainly will not. 

You can have Jermaine Pennant back if you fancy a winger :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> You most certainly will not.
> 
> You can have Jermaine Pennant back if you fancy a winger :side:


:lmao

I'm sure Spurs will take him. :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ how toothless we are atm.

No goals against Villa or Spurs or Villarreal and could only draw with Aalborg at home, not good enough.

Anderson should've played ahead of Fletcher, Fletch offers extremely little attacking spark which we're missing right now.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

-Joel- said:


> If we can defeat West Ham tomorrow, then it is a near perfect weekend. It'll be anything but an easy game though. I have a feeling it'll be a frustrating afternoon, but it will be filled with emotion with the return of the Legend that is Gianfranco Zola to the Bridge.
> 
> A positive is that we have the option of a completely different approach, with Drogba back from his ban. So if things aren't working with just Nic up front, we can always throw Didier on.
> 
> If we don't win tomorrow, it'll be such a lost opportunity. We have to take this chance and move those extra two points away fromMan United and go one point ahead Liverpool at the top of the table.


Agreed. Didier has been the missing link in our recent games, hopefully he gets some time on the pitch especially if West Ham are able to shut down Bosingwa and Cole feeding Anelka.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

-TheEnigma- said:


> Don't think that's really much of a worry to us, tbh.
> 
> We need to be worrying about the likes of Villa sneaking in front of us, whilst Wenger continues his experiments with crap players.
> 
> In the end, we'll proberly be safe enough to get 4th, because i don't see Villa lasting the pace the whole season, and Young is red hot atm, but aslong as Wenger sorts himself out in January we should have enough.


The thing is, Villa are only as high as they are due to the fact that Arsenal have done so poorly this season. I wouldn't count on Villa relenting all that much as MON will strengthen the squad in the transfer window. Arsenal need to improve if they want to ensure that 4th spot, which I think they will. People are overrating Villa this season, saying we will "gatecrash the top four" etc, but Villa have relied heavily on Arsenal doing so badly, Villa aren't breaking into the top four by getting in that position, rather Arsenal are surrendering it.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

HULLSHIT (not talking about Hull btw). Agger and Babel must have pissed Rafa because there's no way these two would be warming bench. Carra should be dropped. yes i said that. He hasn't been inspiring this season and Skrtel and Hyypia have easily overshadowed him when they played alongside him. 

Arbeloa was put under the same position by mendy's cross and he did phenomenally well to backheel the cross and eased the pressure. but carra didn't have any pressure and he scored his 2nd OG of the season and nearly cost us the game. I knew we were going to throw this game when i saw Benayoun on the line-up. 

Gutted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TAKE A BOW SON


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Frustrating result yesterday.

Come on West Ham, do us a favour.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> HULLSHIT (not talking about Hull btw). Agger and Babel must have pissed Rafa because there's no way these two would be warming bench. Carra should be dropped. yes i said that. He hasn't been inspiring this season and Skrtel and Hyypia have easily overshadowed him when they played alongside him.
> 
> Arbeloa was put under the same position by mendy's cross and he did phenomenally well to backheel the cross and eased the pressure. but carra didn't have any pressure and he scored his 2nd OG of the season and nearly cost us the game. I knew we were going to throw this game when i saw Benayoun on the line-up.
> 
> Gutted.


So there won't be any "We all dream of a team of Carragher's" chants for a while then? Lol!!

Watching the highlights, Liverpool were very lucky that their goals were allowed. There was a clear push for the first goal, maybe for the second too. The free kick for Hull's second was harsh, but it's no surprise to see them given.

It's so frustrating seeing Hull and Co picking up points when we can't win for shit. I wonder why that is, organisation and tactics. That's why Ince has got to bite the bullet, he is clueless.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't know how anyone can argue about the legitimacy of our goals, when both of Hull's goals came from free kicks that shouldn't have been given. Mendy dived for the first, and the second was a great challenge. 

Hull got extremely lucky to even score yesterday, let alone twice. Our goals back in reply were just justice being served. It doesn't make the fact we still failed to break them down after that any better though. After we'd got back level, we should have pressed on and won it. 

Carra's been immense this season, own goals aside, that's not too much of a concern to me, and the We All Dream Of A Team Of Carragher's song will continute, especially considering we're top of the league, and he's contributed to that. Easily our best defender so far, and his performances against United and Chelsea were as good as you'll see all season, especially against Chelsea.


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

I didn't think that their was anything wrong with the so-called push for Liverpool's second goal anyway. I reckon Benitez shall be resting Gerrard anyway for the next few games, what with one of the toughest games of your season coming up on January 3rd 

Looking forward to the two games today. When Newcastle are in town there always seems to be goals this season and same goes for Portsmouth for whom goals are going in at both ends, wouldn't mind a few quid on 2-2 in that one. Chelsea/West Ham is a fixture that looks good on paper due to the rivalry and could be a decent game depending on which West Ham team shows up. West Ham need to shut shop for the opening 20 minutes as if they don't I could easilly see a hammering, pun intended.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> I don't know how anyone can argue about the legitimacy of our goals, when both of Hull's goals came from free kicks that shouldn't have been given. Mendy dived for the first, and the second was a great challenge.
> 
> Hull got extremely lucky to even score yesterday, let alone twice. Our goals back in reply were just justice being served. It doesn't make the fact we still failed to break them down after that any better though. After we'd got back level, we should have pressed on and won it.
> 
> Carra's been immense this season, own goals aside, that's not too much of a concern to me, and the We All Dream Of A Team Of Carragher's song will continute, especially considering we're top of the league, and he's contributed to that. Easily our best defender so far, and his performances against United and Chelsea were as good as you'll see all season, especially against Chelsea.


I didn't see the first free kick that Hull were given as i only saw the selected highlights on the Football First round up. I did say that the second was harsh and you do see them given. If Mendy dived for the first, then it isn't a free kick.

There's no doubt Liverpool's first shouldn't of been given for a blatant push. The second as i also said was questionable, sometimes you see them given, but i don't think it was that much. If that had happened against us, i would be pretty pissed i have to say.

I would love to see Liverpool win the league this year, but they need to start picking up points against the likes of Hull, Fulham, Stoke & West Ham at home. To draw those games and only score against one of them isn't good enough. I think this will be the day Chelsea go back on top unfortunately.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I didn't see the first free kick that Hull were given as i only saw the selected highlights on the Football First round up. I did say that the second was harsh and you do see them given. If Mendy dived for the first, then it isn't a free kick.
> 
> There's no doubt Liverpool's first shouldn't of been given for a blatant push. The second as i also said was questionable, sometimes you see them given, but i don't think it was that much. If that had happened against us, i would be pretty pissed i have to say.
> 
> I would love to see Liverpool win the league this year, but they need to start picking up points against the likes of Hull, Fulham, Stoke & West Ham at home. To draw those games and only score against one of them isn't good enough. I think this will be the day Chelsea go back on top unfortunately.


Well, by that reckoning, they had one goal unfairly allowed to stand, and so did we, and we both scored questionable goals that you could, at a push, say were legitimate. That would leave us with 1-1. Effectively exactly the same, don't think Hull would have been the beneficiaries if all the right decisions had been made, just the game would be a lower scoring one. 

This season we've struggled again in smallish games, but we've improved our results in the bigger games, beating City, United, Chelsea, Everton etc already. That's why we are where we are. We have a decent second half of the season fixture list, only having to go to Old Trafford in terms of a very hard venue, if Rafa's policy of a strong second half of the season as a result of resting players like Keane and Babel early in the season leaving them fresh works, then we will hopefully be in contention for the title in May. 

Chelsea are going top today, but 1 point above us is managable, and still closer than what we've been in recent years.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Well, by that reckoning, they had one goal unfairly allowed to stand, and so did we, and we both scored questionable goals that you could, at a push, say were legitimate. That would leave us with 1-1. Effectively exactly the same, don't think Hull would have been the beneficiaries if all the right decisions had been made, just the game would be a lower scoring one.
> 
> This season we've struggled again in smallish games, but we've improved our results in the bigger games, beating City, United, Chelsea, Everton etc already. That's why we are where we are. We have a decent second half of the season fixture list, only having to go to Old Trafford in terms of a very hard venue, if Rafa's policy of a strong second half of the season as a result of resting players like Keane and Babel early in the season leaving them fresh works, then we will hopefully be in contention for the title in May.
> 
> *Chelsea are going top today, but 1 point above us is managable, and still closer than what we've been in recent years.*


Making excuses already


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

Great win for Newcastle, providing they hold on. Anybody else see Owen mime 'What a fucking finish' to the Newcastle fans?

Just seen the Hyypia challenge on Mendy and it was a freekick. Sure there wasen't much contact but as any referee will tell you there doesn't have to be.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

A free kick? Mendy jumped over Hyypia and happened to kick him in the leg as he went over. He'd already decided he was going to dive. I know what you mean, the intent to foul, but Mendy realized he wasn't getting the ball, and threw himself very theatrically. 

I was talking to Role Model when it happened, even he, a United fan, could admit that was never a free kick.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

KME said:


> A free kick? Mendy jumped over Hyypia and *happened to kick him* in the leg as he went over. He'd already decided he was going to dive.
> 
> I was talking to Role Model when it happened, even he, a United fan, could admit that was never a free kick.


Ah this is great.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

How? 

Mendy kicked Hyypia, not vice versa. He threw himself, his leg was traling and it hit Sami.

It's one of the most blatent dives I've seen.


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

Gerrard on the opening day against Sheffield United according to the rules was a penalty. So yesterday it was a free-kick according to the rules.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to point out now that Gerrard dived there, intention to foul or not, it was a desperate dive and cheating shouldn't be rewarded like that. 

Mendy could have landed on his feet, but opted to dive, I just don't think he should be given a free kick, regardless of whether or not Hyypia was getting to the ball.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

But Gerrard does it all the time, I just think it's funny it happened to Liverpool for once.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gerrard does not do it all the time. There is a difference between Diving and Simulation. Simulation is done by a large percentage of players in today's game, Liverpool or not.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

All you have to do is go on to youtube to find that you're wrong. Gerrard is a great player, but horrible for diving be honest.



> Gerrard does not do it all the time. *There is a difference between Diving and Simulation.* Simulation is done by a large percentage of players in today's game, Liverpool or not.


No there isn't simulation is just what the FA call it to make it sound more professional.


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

Really enjoyed the Chelsea/West Ham game. West Ham really look a decent side under Zola and today they played some excellent football at times. Chelsea yet again didn't do enough to win the game and despite a penalty claim they had waved away they were lucky to escape the game with anything. Upson and Davenport were BEASTS at the back and Ilunga and Parker were excellent.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Entertaining game, beautiful result. 

Top of the league. Still. Just. 

Parker was immense, West Ham have improved alot defensively, and play some nice football. Pity Carlton Cole is still an erratic finisher.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

How did Collinson play?

Nice to see Bellamy finding the net again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very happy with that, although I'd be lieing if I said I wasn't gutted that Cole didn't nick it at the end, shame his finishing lets him down so often.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Pool get away with it again then.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Pool get away with it again then.


i think pool are on top coz of sheer luck so far this season


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Collison was quite but did his job today (Y)
Sell Cole in January plz.
Please Please buy Ilunga.

Nearly everyone today had a good game; the exception being Carlton Cole. He had a shocker, if only the final chance had fallen to "Bellers" we would be celebrating a 2-1 win.

Play like that vs Villa we'll get something then we have to beat Portsmouth and Stoke; to relive some pressure.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure whether it's just an improvement of the division in general or a lack of form from the big sides, but the "Big 4" just seem to be dropping points all the time.

You'd think that one side would just be running away with it by now. I'd be excited by it all if i felt we had a good chance of winning the league..


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think it's because the "second-tier" teams know how to play against the "Big 4". You put as many men as you can behind the ball, defend for your lives and counter-attack.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We really are poor at home now a days. It's a weird feeling wishing for away games. Credit to West Ham though, they played well, were organised and deserved the point.

No way should Cech be beaten by his near post. Great strike from Bellamy, but should have been a save. We should have had a penalty, but meh, we shouldn't have to rely on that to win at home.

So the weekend did nothing in the title race. No one gained an advantage, no one lost ground, it's as you were.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Cred tot West Ham, they actually looked as dangerous as Chelsea today when going forward and did not always defend for their lives. Great stuff from the little legend.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Lampard fucking dived. There was contact but he carried on and fell down.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Lampard fucking dived. There was contact but he carried on and fell down.


I'd say he didn't dive, but went down easy (there's a difference). The way I saw it, was that the touch done enough to stop him from taking the shot when he wanted to, so he went down. There's no advantage in that, which means it has to be a penalty.

Though I obviously wanted us to win, I can still take a bit of pleasure from this result if it eases the pressure on Zola.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

He dived. The leg caught him, he stayed up, then jumped down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The protection Terry gets is embarrassing, seriously I was laughing during the game the amount of times things went his way.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Him and Bellamy were jostling and he got a foul and i honestly don't know how.


----------



## Balzi™ (Dec 10, 2008)

It was worse when Terry was rolling about on the floor, kicking Cole and then won the free-kick.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That was awful, i didn't understand how that was a free kick against Cole tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I really thought that Bellamy was going to snap at Alex when he nearly got pushed over the advertising boards. You don't expect to get much when you go and play the big teams away from home. Hull got done over yesterday despite getting lucky themselves apparantly. Terry very rarely gets anything given against him.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

John Terry has looked a very very ordinary defender in the games i've seen him in since Carvalho has been out, and therefore unable to carry his defensive partner. I LOL everytime i hear an 'expert' pundit claim Terry to be the best defender in the country, it's amazing what the English Press and its hype machine can do to a players reputation.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> i think pool are on top coz of sheer luck so far this season


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't watch a single second of football this weekend.

Can I get a recap of things I missed?


----------



## AlkalinePuppy (Jun 3, 2006)

NCIH Damage said:


> I didn't watch a single second of football this weekend.
> 
> Can I get a recap of things I missed?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Scottie Parker was sensational..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^LOL

NCIH, you didn't miss much. Arsenal yet again dropped points, this time to boro, 1-1. We failed once again to widen the gap and drew with hull 2-2. United drew 0-0 and Chelsea drew 1-1.

Yet again, all of the top four drops points and we're still top.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

2nd weekend in 3 weeks where all 4 drew in their matches, correct?

If fucking Arsenal just won those 2 matches, we're sitting at 34 and only down 4 points. Huge blown opportunities.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

that applies for all four teams too. had liverpool won against hull, fulham, west ham and stoke, they would have topped the league by 10+ points.
It's just luck or strange co-incidence. Anyway, this is just a crazy yet fascinating season. loving it.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so glad we got rid of Pantsil. Utter Rubbish.


----------



## Stipps (Jan 24, 2006)

does anyone know what channel the club world championship is on at all, the tournment with Manchester United in


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Channel 5 Thursday morning around 10:30am, same channel and time on Sunday for the final.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What's this? Fill me in...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

World Club Cup Championship thingy. The Champions League winners from all the different regions are in there. Think it's Pachuca, United and Gamba Osaka left now. Al-Ahly and Adelaide Utd are out. Gamba have a couple of decent players, Yamaguchi and Endo are pretty well known, and Lucas, their Brazillian striker, seems a prodigious scorer. 

Basically a totally ludicrous mismatch of teams, a waste of time, a monument to Sepp Blatter's ego. At least when we played, Sao Paulo were there, and they had the likes of Mineiro, Josue, Ceni, Cicinho, Diego Lugano etc,.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Haza said:


> What's this? Fill me in...


Put it this way, it's a cup that is totally stupid and flawed in design. United blew off the FA Cup for it, something I still can't believe to this day.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Blatter is a fucking twat, Platini isn't much better.

Pachua beat someone 4-2 and they may be in the final; i'm not sure.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's a pointless tournament that's never really meant anything ever. Everybody already know's the best sides are in Europe. Thankfully, Arsenal have never been in it.

Does anybody anything about what's happened to Rafeal's brother, think his name was Fabio??? I kept on hearing about how he's the superior brother, yet i haven't actually seen him get a game.... With Evra out, wouldn't that be the perfect oppurtunity to start him?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fab has a shoulder injury.

Most countries outside of Britain take the competition somewhat seriously, and the south amweicans love it. Considering Ancelotti was told last year to gear his side up so that they would be in peak condition in December, that says how much Milan cared last year. But yea, it was a stupid idea anyway, and cost them a place in the champions league. We should have just sent our seconds or youth team.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh, yeah. Sao Paulo fans are ridiculous about it. They think they were the best team in the world in 2005, because they beat us in the Club Cup, even though we battered them, had about 17 corners and had 2 goal disallowed, and they went on to finish 11th in their domestic league. They also all posted comments on video's saying they knew Liverpool would be crying over the result, even though apart from it being annoynance, I don't think anyone on Meresyside gave a shit. As well say saying "90 MINUTES IS ENOUGH TO PROVE WHO IS BEST". Thick as pigshit.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

can you believe rooney gets away with this horrible tackle
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fC6FzN7ddgg


> Uefa assessed the incident after it was missed by referee Laurent Duhamel but decided no action was required


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I loved the commentator. "he got a little nudge". He nudged his leg to send it full stretch into the other players leg?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

rawesjericho said:


> can you believe rooney gets away with this horrible tackle
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fC6FzN7ddgg


Yes. Even the player on the receiving end of that 'horror tackle' said Rooney shouldn't get punished for it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> It's a pointless tournament that's never really meant anything ever. Everybody already know's the best sides are in Europe. Thankfully, Arsenal have never been in it.
> 
> Does anybody anything about what's happened to Rafeal's brother, think his name was Fabio??? I kept on hearing about how he's the superior brother, yet i haven't actually seen him get a game.... With Evra out, wouldn't that be the perfect oppurtunity to start him?


Expect to see him playing in the Carling Cup against Derby, as he's now fit and back in training.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Was it Fabio that scored in pre-season right?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well yeah, he scored a goal for the reserves in pre-season, and mighty fine goal it was too.

Ince's sacking's a joke and is typical of football now, blame the manger and keep the fans happy by doing so. He's had a poor squad to work with, and as usual wasn't given enough time. I can't help but want Blackburn to appoint a new manager, and for him to do shit leading to them going down.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ince's sacking's a joke and is typical of football now, blame the manger and keep the fans happy by doing so. He's had a poor squad to work with, and as usual wasn't given enough time. I can't help but want Blackburn to appoint a new manager, and for him to do shit leading to them going down.


We're five points adrift and he had no tactical sense whatsoever. He had four players out of position in the second half on Saturday. Dunn played up front, Roberts wide right, Derbyshire wide left, just stupid for those 3 to be playing where they were. He would have taken us down for sure, you have to watch us week in week out to see that we don't play as a team and there is a complete lack of organisation.

We HAD to act now before it got too late. There is a good chance we will still go down, but we can survive with the right manager. We should have appointed the right one in the summer. If you look at the facts from last year when Wigan, Bolton & Fulham were in the shit. They sacked their managers sooner than we did with Ince (except Fulham - Sanchez there less than a year) and survived thanks to Bruce going to Wigan, Megson at Bolton and Hodgson at Fulham. Redknapp has turned things round at Tottenham in a short space of time, and Kinnear is doing the same as we speak at Newcastle. 

He had to go, BOTTOM LINE. When people say he should be given time, it's a joke. He was totally the wrong man for the job and we were on a rapid decline. Fair play, the players have to take some part of the blame, but Ince was well out of his depth. People would love to see us go down, that's why some people wanted to see him have more time. The board have got to take responsibility for appointing him in the summer, but they've done the right thing now despite what outsiders think about managers getting time. Any longer, and we'd be well and truly in the Championship.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It was a horrible appointment to begin with. At least with appointments like Hughes in the past, and Southgate at Boro, they had both played with the sides late into their careers, so the clubs knew all about their characters, their insights, and how the dressing room reacts to them. Appointing someone with such limited experience and no history at the club solely on a name basis was stupid.

For what it's worth, I think Ince could have been given the game against Stoke as a final chance, but his sacking was inevitable, and warranted.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm guessing Big Sam will come in, considering what he did with Bolton, i could think of far worse appointment's tbf.

Nige, could you put "Arsenal sign Messi & Ronaldo for cut-price fee" in your avatar, whatever you put there seems to happen :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Blackburn Rovers F.C. Wishes Paul Ince all the best in his future endevours.

I kinda feel for Incy, he had no chance. To be fair most would have no chance at that club.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, do that Nige. 

Cos cut price for Messi and Ronaldo would be like 50m each, and the Arsenal midfield problem still wouldn't be solved :side: 

Not surprised to see Ince go, it was coming for weeks, as Rovers continued to lose. You never know what would have happened had they beaten Stoke, that could have been a turning point, because Blackburn still have some pretty good players, and a top strike force when on form. Rovers were ravaged by injuries in Ince's time there, especially in midfield with Tugay, Warnock and Andrews all playing there, but he showed tactical naivity and was pretty inept at raising confidence within the squad. It was like they went into games fully expectant of a loss. Some of his signings were beyond bizarre too, a past it Robbie Fowler and Keith Andrews, miles out of his depth, stand out as being particularly confusing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wait, Blackburn fans actually want BIG SAM?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Blackburn Rovers F.C. Wishes Paul Ince all the best in his future endevours.
> 
> I kinda feel for Incy, he had no chance. To be fair most would have no chance at *that* club.


What is that supposed to mean? A team that finished 7th last year and only missed out on finishing above Villa on the last day because of a crap performance at Birmingham.

He had every chance. Selling Bentley certainly didn't help, but Friedel's departure wasn't a big deal with Robbo coming in. Injuries were a problem in center midfield, but his signings like KME said were awful. He made one good signing in Villanueva, and he rarely plays him. He even pulled out the excuse that he hasn't had the opportunity to play Villanueva, WHAT A JOKE! He said the same about Fowler. They've been on the bench nearly every week, there's no reason why he couldn't put them on. For the most part, Villanueva has looked the part. He was brilliant at Newcastle when he started, and we won. Turned the game as a sub against Fulham, and we won. Apart from the opening day, they are the only two league games we've won.

He insisted on playing Santa Cruz, whose heart just hasn't been it at all this season when he's had McCarthy who is one player who looks to be trying. Benni came on and scored twice at Old Trafford, but what does he do instead of playing him in the next game, stabs a painkilling injection in a player who wants to go and play for City while not showing a care in the world for Rovers. When he's had quality in Villanueva & McCarthy at his disposal and not used it, he has only himself to blame.

*EDIT:* Villanueva played in the Carling Cup games too that took us to the last 8, and he was dropped for that one which we lost!

Big Sam is the right way to go because he would get us organised and stop some of the goals we are leaking. Souness nearly took us down in 03/04, and we started shit the next season too before Newcastle took him off our hands, thankfully. I don't want him back at all, but Curbishley & Pardew shouldn't even be mentioned for the job. Curbs is one of the most over rated managers in the history of the Premiership. Pardew, well, i don't need to explain.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wait, Blackburn fans actually want BIG SAM?


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think it's because some of us turned our noses up at him in the summer because we thought his football was too negative. I was one of them i have to admit.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Curbishley if you want negative football tbh.

He is still probably the best unemployed manager.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep, guess you would rather have hegative football rather than Paul Ince, eh?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's ugly, hideously direct and utterly reliant on strength and power rather than genuine skill or guile, but it's not really negative. It's football that tries to get a goal (albeit from set pieces usually). His Bolton side seemed to always score against us. 

He's capable of using flair players though. Okocha, Djorkaeff, Gardner and Nakata stand out.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Yep, guess you would rather have hegative football rather than Paul Ince, eh?


I'd rather have piles.

Sam's style of play could work with some skillfull attacking midfield players like the ones he relied on at Bolton. It has to be him, has to be.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

You want a walrus as manager of your club? 

The board won't bring him in because of the amount of backroom staff he will bring in and the added wages.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

It's just my opinion, short of a billionaire takeover Blackburn are destin to be small potatoes.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3Dee said:


> You want a walrus as manager of your club?
> 
> The board won't bring him in because of the amount of backroom staff he will bring in and the added wages.


He was brilliant at Bolton. Took a nothing club to multiple wins at Old Trafford, a Carling Cup Final and got them a UEFA Cup spot. 

Why do people now doubt him? Is it that short stint at Newcastle? He started well, then got dicked by Pompey and us, and the Geordie fans started singing that he didn't know what he was doing. His style didn't hugely suit them, but I reckon it could work with Blackburn, who played the physical style when necessary under Hughes, and players like Samba, Nelsen, Roberts, and Ooijer are typical Allardyce players, while Santa Cruz, Villanueva, Pedersen, Reid (when fit) and McCarthy can add that big of skill he always likes in his team. He could also perhaps make better use of midfielders like Vogel and Andrews. 

As for backroom staff, he said on Goals on Sunday he'd only bring in a couple of people wherever he goes, and in Blackburn's managerless position, they can't exactly afford to turn down good possible options for their manager.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I didn't say he was good, i don't like his style.

He can say as much as he wants about how he won't bring in so many but the fact is the board will still have premonitions about being him in because of it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> It's just my opinion, short of a billionaire takeover Blackburn are destin to be small potatoes.


Quite frankly that's bollocks. We've been a top half team since 2006 doing well in cup competitions for the most part too. We've done really well despite the lack of spending power.

05/06 - 6th (Carling Cup Semi Final)
06/07 - 9th (FA Cup Semi Final, Uefa Cup last 32 & won our group stage)
07/08 - 7th

Hardly 'small potatoes' achievements. We've over achieved, but it's always possible with the right players. You don't need money to push for the top 8. Everton have worked on a small budget and they've been pushing for Champions League places, and have even got to the qualifying stage.

We finished 7th last season, only a point behind Villa and look where they are now. The only real significant changes from the massive drop are Hughes going to City with Ince taking over, and Bentley going. We weren't small potatoes when we finished above City, Portsmouth and a whole host of other clubs last season.

With a good manager, there's no reason why we can't get up the table again. It'll be difficult for sure, but it can happen.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Blyth Spartans have just beaten Bournemouth in the FA Cup, they will face Blackburn now at Croft Park, unless it's swapped to St James's, not sure when they do that?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a pity that Ince won't be in charge, there could have been an upset with his tactics:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Quite frankly that's bollocks. We've been a top half team since 2006 doing well in cup competitions for the most part too. *We've done really well despite the lack of spending power.*


Exactly, you've done well and over achived for a small team.



> 05/06 - 6th (Carling Cup Semi Final)
> 06/07 - 9th (FA Cup Semi Final, Uefa Cup last 32 & won our group stage)
> 07/08 - 7th


^maybe to you they mean something, but that means nothing to the bigger teams.



> Hardly 'small potatoes' achievements. We've over achieved, but it's always possible with the right players. You don't need money to push for the top 8.


I agree, you don't. And they're not small achievements but that's why you've over achieved because you are small potatoes. 



> Everton have worked on a small budget and they've been pushing for Champions League places, and have even got to the qualifying stage.


But look at them now, they wern't able to sustain it without financial backing.





> We finished 7th last season, only a point behind Villa and look where they are now.


Yes look where they are now after buying Curtis Davies (West Brom - Aston Villa) £10million
Steve Sidwell (Chelsea - Aston Villa) £5million
Brad Friedel (Blackburn Rovers - Aston Villa) £2million
Brad Guzan (Chivas USA - Aston Villa) £600,000
Carlos Cuellar (Glasgow Rangers - Aston Villa) £7.8million
Luke Young (Middlesbrough - Aston Villa) £5million
Nicky Shorey (Reading - Aston Villa) £5Million
James Milner (Newcastle Utd - Aston Villa) £12million

So Nearly £45million later and yeah, Blackburn would be right up there with Villa I agree.



> The only real significant changes from the massive drop are Hughes going to City with Ince taking over, and Bentley going. We weren't small potatoes when we finished above City, Portsmouth and a whole host of other clubs last season.


Other than Derby Who didn't finnish above teams that season?

And again, no that season you wern't small time (I'm sick of typing small potatoes) because like you admit yourself you over achieved.




> With a good manager, there's no reason why we can't get up the table again. It'll be difficult for sure, but it can happen.


I agree and I hope it can happen for you, but they're never going to hit the hights of a Villa or Everton with the current setup at the club.

And that's what makes them small time, the same way West brom are for example or the way Charlton were. 

That's just my measuring stick, I know you don't agree with it, but at least I've explained the reasons behind my words.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So any team with a multi millionarie are small potatoes basically? Outside of the top 4, Man City, Villa, that leaves a lot of small potatoes!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope I'm not the only one loving the term 'small potatoes'.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Blackburn have officially appointed Allardyce on a 3 year deal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well that's a shock. I hate the **** personally.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Allardyce will be a good appointment but just wait for the cries of 'negative' football from the fans. It'll come soon enough. Allardyce knows how to win, but he has a job on his hands, imo. It'll depend on getting the best out of Robinson, Warnock, Santa and Benni imo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Nige™;6626220 said:


> So any team with *(Without)* a multi millionarie are small potatoes basically? Outside of the top 4, Man City, Villa, that leaves a lot of small potatoes!


No no no, just Blackburn.

It's just my opinion and doubt they'll prove me wrong.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> No no no, just Blackburn.
> 
> It's just my opinion and doubt they'll prove me wrong.


So it was personal when you called us 'that' club.

So teams like West Brom, Stoke, Hull, Portsmouth, Everton, Newcastle, Bolton, Fulham, Middlesbrough, West Ham aren't huh? We're bigger clubs than most of them, we've sure as hell been more succesful in terms of history, league positions and cup competitions in recent years too. Only Everton have had the edge on us there. So we've not had as much money, not many of those clubs have either. Sunderland & Man City have had massive investment, and we've done better than them too.

The fact you've said it's just us throws away any argument you had.

*EDIT:*



Emperor DC said:


> Allardyce will be a good appointment but just wait for the cries of 'negative' football from the fans. It'll come soon enough. Allardyce knows how to win, but he has a job on his hands, imo. It'll depend on getting the best out of Robinson, Warnock, Santa and Benni imo.


That's the reason i didn't want him in the summer, but we need results now and that's what he does best. What he did with Bolton was nothing short of incredible. There's no doubt this is going to be a tough fight. A lot of Rovers fans think he's just going to save us, but it's not as easy as that. I'm glad he's in charge on Saturday too as going in with Archie, Mathias & Robinson would be no different from Ince leading the troops.

Roque can go for all i care, he's nothing without Bentley's supply, and he doesn't care anymore as his heart is at City already. Sam will definitely give a kick up the arse to players like Pedersen, who i don't think is worth keeping anyway, so over rated. We're in with a better shout for sure, but it's going to be a long ride until May.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> So it was personal when you called us 'that' club.


It really wasn't, being Welsh I love Sparky Hughes and kept an eye out for your scores whenever you played. There's nothing personal at all.

You're that sort of tepid club that never annoys anyone, so there's nothing personal it in I assure you.



> So teams like West Brom, Stoke, Hull, Portsmouth, Everton, Newcastle, Bolton, Fulham, Middlesbrough, West Ham aren't huh? We're bigger clubs than most of them, we've sure as hell been more succesful in terms of history, league positions and cup competitions in recent years too. Only Everton have had the edge on us there. So we've not had as much money, not many of those clubs have either. Sunderland & Man *City have had massive investment, and we've done better than them too.
> 
> The fact you've said it's just us throws away any argument you had.*


No because my argument was, you're small potatoes who've over achived.

Newcastle, you say you're a bigger club, but you're not.

Newcastle are a huge club who've done nothing but underachieve, I use them as an example because they're the opposite of what I feel Blackburn are.

I promise you it's nothing personal and it's just an opinion.

I'm a Villa fan and I know what's it's like to be scraping around mid table for points for years, but we are and always have been a big club now starting to fulfill our potential.

What is your opinion on you're new manager by the way?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> No because my argument was, you're small potatoes who've over achived.


Just call us over achievers then because it's very offensive to be branded that for success as you would put it in over achieving! Everton have done the same but have got further than we have only a little more money than us.



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Newcastle, you say you're a bigger club, but you're not.
> 
> Newcastle are a huge club who've done nothing but underachieve, I use them as an example because they're the opposite of what I feel Blackburn are.


I said we were bigger than most, Newcastle is an exception despite the fact we've had more success than they ever have. They're only a big club because of the following, not because of their honours list.

It's teams like Newcastle you should be giving names to for under achieveing.



Chrisp_Morg said:


> What is your opinion on you're new manager by the way?


Delighted. He was the only option. Souness nearly took us down in 2004, and we would have sunk in 2005 had Sparky not come in and shook things up.

The guy was a legitimate contender for the England job two years ago, and the only reason he left Newcastle was because the fans up there didn't like his style of play. We've played attractive football on occasions, but not consistently enough to be called a largely positive side. As long as he gets results, i don't care, that's what matters now and i regret thinking otherwise in the summer.

You've got to remember that Liverpool & Chelsea have played negative football under Benitez & Mourinho at times, and it's important people don't forget that.

If the worst does happen and we go down, i feel confident that Big Sam would be able to toughen us up and change things round enough to get us back up like he did when he got Bolton promoted in 2001 after having only been there 18 months. But touch wood, it won't come to that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We play cautious, sometimes unambitious, but never negative unless it's for a good reason like maintaining a lead in a massive match. 

Chelsea under Jose Mourinho were a bit like Sam's Bolton. Direct, not the most attractive etc,. but they weren't negative, they played to win games. 

I think ugly football and negative are often considered the same, unfairly so. Sometimes winning ugly is the best way, but it isn't negative. You do what you gotta do.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

^ I agree.

Look how attractive West brom try to play and look where they are, now look at Bolton and know who I'd rather be at the end of the season.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Blackburn are certainly a bigger side than most clubs in the Prem when it comes to history.

Sadly for you though Nige, they aren't as big as Rangers .


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Sadly for you though Nige, they aren't as big as Rangers .


Yes, Rangers are a bigger club than Blackburn, no doubt about it Jamie. It's funny though how Barry Ferguson, Lorenzo Amoruso, Zurab Khizanishvili & Tugay all decided they'd rather leave a shit league and a great team to come and play for an average side in a professional league.

To be fair, some Rovers players have gone to Rangers. Colin Hendry (at the end of his career practically), Christian Dailly via West Ham (at the end of his career too), oh and Ferguson went back because he realised he wasn't as great as he thought he was. Playing in a proper league will do that for you, but to be honest, he looks great against a bunch of alcoholic binmen when he's not crying out injured.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think we established a while ago that Rangers play in a dinky league compared to Blackburn, we also had the bigger club debate. Rangers are clearly bigger, just have the misfortune of being in a very, very dodgy league.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I see the recycling of coaches continues. 

Being a football manager is probably the toughest sports job in the world. With the relegation factor, there is no time to adjust to the game. You must win, and you must right away.

Ince could probably do fine after getting used to being in the EPL and with a proper club(after what Blackburn lost, did we really think they would match last season's success?). 

I'm already tired of seeing the same old guys take different spots throughout football. More new blood, and more time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

NCIH Damage said:


> I see the recycling of coaches continues.
> 
> Being a football manager is probably the toughest sports job in the world. With the relegation factor, there is no time to adjust to the game. You must win, and you must right away.
> 
> ...


I think we all want that, but it's not as easy as it sounds. With the right manager, it can work. Some managers will make a success of themselves, but some (like Ince) won't be ready or up to the challenge of managing in the Premiership. The simple fact is he was tactically naive and the team suffered with a lack of organisation and belief.

When people say they need more time, sure everyone would benefit like you said, well you would hope so anyway. The main problem is like you alluded to, is that if you are in the relegation zone and in grave danger of being relegated, you need to take action, and quick. If there were serious injuries and suspensions that you could put results down to, then fine, give them more time to prove themselves. When it's just clear that the manager hasn't got what it takes, you can't give them more time in a dire situation and put the club in serious danger of being separated from the pack.

Whatever idiots like Tony Gale & Harry Redknapp say, John Williams made the right decision in sacking Ince when he did, and he should be credited for giving him more time when he was under pressure from the rest of the board. He wanted to see Ince (his appointment) succeed, and when it became clear that wasn't going to happen, he was left with no alternative but to put him out of his misery and more importantly, give Blackburn a fighting chance of surviving in the Premiership with the financial consequences being so severe if we were to be relegated.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

In all truth, most, if not all of the Premier League casulties this season have not been enforced. Sure there has been pressure but guys like Curbs, Keano, Keegan and Redknapp went of their own accord for differing reasons.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Please don't call Roy Keane 'Keano'.

I'm starting to get nervous about Arsenal this weekend, simply because they look so weak. 

Their fans are expecting a midfield of 

Denilson - Song - Fabregas - Diaby 

which has no width, and when you consider Benitez is likely to fill our midfield with Alonso, Mascherano and Gerrard, we should really be overpowering Song and Cesc. And that's what worries me. We should do well in this game, as well as we could ever do when facing Arsenal away, but I get this horrible feeling they'll really step it up. I know we did it against Chelsea and United, but so have they. We're top of the league, they're almost out of the title race, but yet they still seem to win these big games regardless. 

Nearly everything works in our favour, they have a weakish goalkeeper bearing in mind the level he's playing at, who could help us erase this paucity of goals rubbish, a back four with Johan Djourou in it (who was very inconsistant at Birmingham, and can be exploited), a weak looking midfield and not much width to trouble the struggling Dossena, in fact, he should in theory have one of his better games, because Denilson shouldn't be troubling him so ideally he'd attack and push back Sagna. But somehow, they'll end up being stupendous down the wings, win the midfield battle, the strikers will take their chances and Djourou will win MOTM. 

And it's solely for the reason that we should win, that I don't think we will.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I expect our luck to continue and we'll beat them and promptly fuck up the next week, or the next time we play a lower-placed team.

Oh, and I'll call Keane whatever I want. Thanks very much.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can see what you mean KME, i was thinking earlier today that i can see Arsenal winning, only because they seem to have a habit of winning the big games this year. But also, like you said, so have you. Their team looks poor in comparison, it just depends on how Rafa approaches it, whether he's happy with a point or not.

I think you'll get a spirited Arsenal team, but the longer you frustrate them at The Emirates, the crowd get on their backs and the nerves get to them.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> a back four with Johan Djourou in it (who was very inconsistant at Birmingham, and can be exploited)


You really should stop judging Djourou on his Birmingham days, Djourou has been by far our best defender this year, and has looked the part this year, he is actually the strong link in our defence, the weak link has been his partner be it Gallas or Toure.



KME said:


> I'm starting to get nervous about Arsenal this weekend, simply because they look so weak.
> 
> Their fans are expecting a midfield of
> 
> ...


That is indeed a shit midfield, it is indeed very much a one man midfield, and has very much been the root of our problems this year, and is likely to be the midfield Wenger puts out, although Nasri might be back.

It tells you something, when you have the majority of our fans calling for the likes of Wilshere, Ramsey, & Vela to be playing in the midfield ahead of Diaby, Denilson, Song, & Eboue. 

Although if you watched Arsenal v Pompey Reserves on Tuesday night, you'd see why people have been calling for Wilshere to be starting for our first team despite being 16, the boy is different class none of our other youngsters are even close to him, i don't want to overhype a reserve game but the boy ripped them to pieces, and would certainly offer us more than Diaby, Denilson & Eboue do on the wings. 

You may say you can't start a 16 year old kid against Liverpool, with our options, i certainly would.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

several news sites are reporting that ronaldo deal has been done and will join real madrid in the summer :argh:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-0 at halftime Vidic and Ronaldo both with headers, been an enjoyable game. Hopefully get a couple more in the second half, and maybe see Welbeck come on for a little run out.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

There's absolutely no way we can even consider playing Wilshire, especially against a team like Liverpool. He could well be the best 16 year old in the world, but he's still just that, a 16 year old. Remember a couple of years ago, Denilson was getting just as much hype as Ramsey is getting now, and a hell of a lot of people wanted him in the side ahead of Gilberto. People were even saying he's going to be as good as Fabregas. Now suddenly, 2 years later, having grown considerably as a player, he's not good enough and a bunch of 16/17/18 year old's should take his place?

The midfeild will probably look more like this, i believe:

*Eboue Cesc Denilson Diaby*

I think we can win, tbh. We all know what the case is if we don't win, though


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ the Real rumours starting again.

Sad really.

We're all over Gamba now, 5-1 up. Rooney grabs two and one nice team move finished by Fletcher.

Disappointin we don't get to see Welbeck, atleast Evans gets a run out.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gamba look a good side, but they just let United walk all over them all game really. Silly tournement. 

Gary Neville is shit. 

If Song doesn't play against us, I'd be surprised. He's been good for Arsenal, one of few bright points. And Eboue starting would be bizarre too, he's been worse than Denilson



Emperor DC said:


> I expect our luck to continue and we'll beat them and promptly fuck up the next week, or the next time we play a lower-placed team.
> 
> Oh, and I'll call Keane whatever I want. Thanks very much.


What luck have we had recently exactly? 

You're calling a Manchester United Legend fucking 'Keano'. It's not about "whatever you want", it's common sense you don't give pally names to opposition legends. It's disgusting. Their nice nicknames for ours are "****" "twat" and "bastard", and you're going around "Keano this" and "Keano that", just makes me cringe. Do you say Giggsy, Scholesy, Becks, Georgie and King Eric too?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Gamba actually tried all game, that could have been tough. Goals we let in were embarrassing, but it was enjoyable enough, and a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> Gamba look a good side, but they just let United walk all over them all game really. Silly tournement.
> 
> Gary Neville is shit.
> 
> ...


Wow, I said Keano once, just whilst breezing through a sentence and all of a sudden I'm using it often? Plz get a life instead of picking up on everything I say. Gets quite boring after a while, a bit like you.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It doesn't take any great observation to see you've said it before. Didn't you once write an essay-esque about some pathetic internet drama? That's what I'd call not having a life. You also go around the forum nit picking and making snide comments trying to start arguments, particularly with Jamie1. Do you have nothing better to do? Take your own advice, and get a life if you're going ot get on a high horse and ask me to. 

I don't pick up on everything you say, I try to avoid talking to you, because I find you as dull as dishwater at times as well as arrogant and contradicting, but I just cannot tolerate bloody "Keano" and a few other things you say. A man who spent years fighting against us and wearing his heart on his sleeve for our biggest rivals does not deserve a nickname from someone who supports Liverpool.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> There's absolutely no way we can even consider playing Wilshire, especially against a team like Liverpool. He could well be the best 16 year old in the world, but he's still just that, a 16 year old. Remember a couple of years ago, Denilson was getting just as much hype as Ramsey is getting now, and a hell of a lot of people wanted him in the side ahead of Gilberto. People were even saying he's going to be as good as Fabregas. Now suddenly, 2 years later, having grown considerably as a player, he's not good enough and a bunch of 16/17/18 year old's should take his place?
> 
> The midfeild will probably look more like this, i believe:
> 
> ...


If we played that midfield, i'd cry, its that awful, he may aswell just send Cesc out on his own in midfield. Do you really think Denilson, the pussy lightweight Denilson, a man with no defensive sense at all, will be able to track and stop Gerrard's runs from midfield.

Like i've said, Eboue, Denilson (i don't remember much hype around him at all) & Diaby offer nothing to our team, and yes i would put Wilshere in, and for the record i don't think Ramsey is anywhere near Wilshere either. I could careless how old Wilshere is, the team should be picked on talent, form, ability and so forth, and Wilshere is already ahead of Eboue, Denilson, Diaby when it comes to playing on the wing. He is that good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't recall Denilson getting near that sort of hype either. It's really hard to pick the midfield for the match against Liverpool. If Nasri is fit, it'd be a lot easier, however if not, I don't think we have anyone good enough for the left flank position, and I guess we'd have to give it to Diaby, and play Denilson on the right, with Song and Cesc in the centre, which is far from ideal, because already we'd be playing without a recognised wide player.

Also, I call Beckham 'Becks', tbh, but I don't dislike him as many other gooners would.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The only hype I see about Denilson is on FM, which he is awesome on btw.

But then again, Titus Bramble is a good defender and Bendtner is highly rated and very good, so it all evens up.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Dear Santa,
All i want for christmas is for Arsene Wenger to actually open his eyes and see that we need decent wingers, another central midfielder and defenders, get rid of gallas and bendtner. I went to the emirates pre-season tournament and a number of us in the crowd spotted that we needed more strength in all these departments, so if we could see it why couldn't Wenger? 

PS. I love wenger but he really needs to stop relying on his kids and get the cheque book out


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I was watching Premiership Years before on Sky, and i thought it would be good to see what everyone's favourite season or Premiership moment was.

For me, '94/95 was always going to be special as a Blackburn fan, and winning the Premiership was one of the greatest moments of my life. As a neutral though, 1997/98 was an amazing year to see the turnaround from Arsenal in the second half of the season to win the title when bookies paid out already on United. The best moment i think was watching on in absolute amazement as Liverpool beat Newcastle 4-3 in '96 at Anfield. That was great to watch with so much riding on it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Since we haven't won it, mine would have to be the moment where it looked like we were really could. 

Vladimir Smicer's last minute winner at home to Chelsea in 2001/02 gave us a good shout for the title. Ultimately, Arsenal were just too good, but that was an incredible moment, they'd outplayed us that day, and we'd snatched a win from out of nowhere. 

Neil Mellor beating Arsenal, and a couple of the Danny Murphy-inspired wins at Old Trafford rank highly too. 

Because of my age I can't remember either of the 4-3's against Newcastle very well, much the pity. 

Arsenal in 01/02 (where Ljungberg and Pires were just in a class of their own), The Arsenal Invincibles and United breaking the Chelsea hold on the League must be the 3 most impressive league achievements. 

The best moment is definitely the first Liverpool - Toon 4-3 where Stan Collymore got the winner, in terms of the best football, most excitement, best game and biggest spectacle, having watched that match back in full several times, it was a non stop thrill ride.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Although no titles yet, so many great moments and most of them came in the space of the two seasons of 2000/01 and 2001/02 where we displaced Leeds (who were the second coming of Christ according to most folks around the time) to gain CL qualification and to be honest regenerate the entire club after the crap during Souness and Evans reigns. Obviously we've seen where Leeds are now and although the situation with their board and ours (at least then) were very different, it isn't inaccurate at all to say both clubs might be in very different situations to those they're in now had we finished 4th instead of 3rd that season. Moments like Gary Macs last minute winner against the Bitters, doing the double over the Mancs, Fowler's emotional departure, the 4-0 smashing of Charlton and although its not strictly Premiership, the 3 cups that were won in amazing circumstances. 

The season after is probably to date the closet we've come in winning the Premiership, I believe we got 80 points, and had that Arsenal team not been so bloody good we would have won it  Obviously Houllier's illness and subsequent suprise return against Roma was probably one of my favorite football memories, just an amazing thing to happen during a football season made even better by the fact Thommo was immense in filling in. Doing the double over the Mancs again, the 4-0 away to Leeds, the thrilling Champions League run and coming so close to winning the league.

08/09 is shaping up to be bloody good and all..


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I love the unbeatables season, for reasons that are pretty obvious. One of the best club team's in history, IMHO. 
I agreeabout the turn-around in 98, i remember i was about 9 then and i was getting told by everybody that it was impossible. Maybe history could repeat itself :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That week when we beat Leeds 4-0 and Ipswich 6-0 in a week, both away from home, was stupidly epic. The season before that we had another amazing week around Christmas time. Beat United at OT for the first time in ages (Murphy free kick) then beat Arsenal 4-0 at Anfield a few days later. 

Winning Champions League qualification against Charlton was also amazing, seeing as we'd just won the FA Cup and UEFA Cup under incredible circumstances. Charlton played us off the park for 45 minutes, and we won 4-0. Unreal.

We'd have gone on to become something special if not for Houllier's untimely illness I think. He came back a more paranoid, negative man. 

Fowler's return was great, pity about the result, and his disallowed goal 

Baldy head's goal is one of my favourite memories. 

When it became clear we wouldn't win the league in 01/02, my favourite non Liverpool Prem moment might just be Arsenal winning the title at Old Trafford, just because of the look on United faces. 

"Ljungberg... it's Freddie Ljungberg again, pushed out by Barthez, Wiltooooooooord! Arsenal have scored yet again in the Premiership, and that might be the most crucial goal of all". They didn't lose an away game all season and scored in every game. Quite brilliant. The Robert Pires goal against Villa that season was exquisite, and Riise's free kick against United has a special place in my heart.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I'll never forget watching something, maybe even football that night and the scoreline came in at full time as United 0-1 Arsenal I distinctly remember me dad saying "have that ye fucking ****s" very loudly and my mum bollocking him for saying that in front of a young me lol, it was a ridiculously entertaining and exciting season that, and was probably the earliest one I can remember developing fully


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I remember the night stupidly well. I was upstairs, and my 2 step borthers and their dad (who was going out with my Mum) went mental, I came down to see Wiltord had scored. 

I loved that season. Bayer Leverkusen broke my heart though, the bastards.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I had no idea what to make of the match. I really really wish that Nasri was fit. He seems to have a presence in the big matches. Somehow, I doubt that Diaby will match his presence.

Honestly, I'm so disheartened by Diaby's recent form in matches I've seen, that I'd rather see Eboue out there. Ugh.

I'm feeling Liverpool...but I thought the same before about ManUTd and Chelsea. Only for Arsenal to defeat them. Who knows...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Kev Keegan said:


> I WOULD LOVE IT IF WE BEAT THEM!!! I WOULD LOVE IT!!


Best season ever.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

95/96 (from watching Prem years) and 01/02 are my favourite seasons. 04/05 was actually a diasaster domestically, but because we were so weak, the wins we got meant more, so that has a special place in my heart too. 

Also, NCIH, Diaby has scored (and played brilliantly for half and hour) at Anfield before, so don't rule out him having an impact. Mascherano often does a job on Fabregas, yet Cesc always seems to get an assist or goal against us from out of nowhere, and Adebayor has 2 in 2 against us, so Arsenal still have enough to trouble us. Van Persie always seems to play well for a period of the game against us as well.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Nasri is apparently 95% sure to be fit, so yeah, don't think we have to try and predict whether Diaby will have a shocker or a blinder.

I know it wasn't in the Premiership and i was only a few months old when it happened, but my favourite moment ever was Arsenal winning the title in the last second against Liverpool at Anfeild. I wasn't even able to walk when it happened, but i still must watched that goal a million times in my life 

Just a reminder 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4jiBIdtUKhs&feature=related


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nasri will score the winner. 

As for Thomas...gah. Never dd understand why we went on to buy him. Gerrard, Sami, Babel and Torres got us our revenge in some way last season though, at least. 

He always got a free drink in Liverpool though, Michael Thomas, and plays for the Liverpool Masters Team instead of Arsenal, and of course scored a winning goal for us in an FA Cup Final.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

KME said:


> 95/96 (from watching Prem years) and 01/02 are my favourite seasons. 04/05 was actually a diasaster domestically, but because we were so weak, the wins we got meant more, so that has a special place in my heart too.
> 
> Also, NCIH, Diaby has scored (and played brilliantly for half and hour) at Anfield before, so don't rule out him having an impact. Mascherano often does a job on Fabregas, yet Cesc always seems to get an assist or goal against us from out of nowhere, and Adebayor has 2 in 2 against us, so Arsenal still have enough to trouble us. Van Persie always seems to play well for a period of the game against us as well.


1995 1996 was a good season definately.

Especially the end of a certain FA Cup Final that year.

"Comes out to Cantonaaaaaaaa".



Considering how Arsenal seem to be game raisers capable of beating Chelsea and Utd and then losing convincingly at home to Villa and getting battered at Citeh coupled with how Liverpool seem to be top of the table without playing well at any point this season it could go either way.

I hope you both lose.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Best seasons for me have to be storming home in 02/03 when Arsenal were everyone's pick to win the title, and 06/07 when we played brilliantly and even when we had a depleated backline towards the end of the campaign we still managed to wrestle the title away from Chelsea's grasp and deservedly so.

Then of course, last season and the 98/99 campaigns will always be special, not just for winning the Premiership, but the Champions League too. And the Treble for 98/99. Great stuff.

Oh and DIEGO's double at Liverpool was pretty epic. Beating them 4-0 at Old Trafford too, lovely.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I still cry everytime I see Ole do that in Barcelona.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Truly is a great moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Best seasons for me have to be storming home in 02/03 when Arsenal were everyone's pick to win the title, and 06/07 when we played brilliantly and even when we had a depleated backline towards the end of the campaign we still managed to wrestle the title away from Chelsea's grasp and deservedly so.
> 
> Then of course, last season and the 98/99 campaigns will always be special, not just for winning the Premiership, but the Champions League too. And the Treble for 98/99. Great stuff.
> 
> Oh and DIEGO's double at Liverpool was pretty epic. Beating them 4-0 at Old Trafford too, lovely.


The 4-0 where we had 10 men after 2 minutes, we didn't have Owen, lost Baros after 6 minutes and the referee gave you the most tame second penalty of the season? Aye, very impressive that one.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Who cares, it's 4-0 over Liverpool. The scoreline itself is just greatness.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

4-0 against any side with 10 men, one of them being El Hadji Diouf, and Emile Heskey on his own up front for 84 minutes is anything but greatness :side: 

The scoreline looks good, but I don't remember it being particularly 'epic'.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

KME said:


> 4-0 against any side with 10 men, one of them being El Hadji Diouf, and Emile Heskey on his own up front for 84 minutes is anything but greatness :side:
> 
> The scoreline looks good, but I don't remember it being particularly 'epic'.



It is still a 4-0 win and I believe the biggest margin of victory between Utd and Liverpool in at least the last 20 years so for that alone it is a memorable win.

But you are right there have been plenty of epic wins over Liverpool down the years which mean the 4 -0 one is a bit down the list.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can think of a lot of United wins against us, but not many epics if any at all. Rather silly term, our matches are normally dull-ish, settled by the odd goal. Of course I can see why beating us 4-0 would be memorable for a United fan, but under the circumstances, it probably wasn't anything close to epic, it happened because of some awful decisions. If we'd done it, I think I'd favour a late winner (ala O'Shea), or battled, hard fought win over it. Like beating Arsenal 4-0, which I think we did twice, I don't rate as highly as beating them 2-1 when Mellor scored. Not quite the same, but you get what I mean. 

Just shows the state we were in at the time of United's win. Terrible team we had out, think Cheyrou started. Another Danny Muphy winner at Old Trafford the next year made up for it a bit.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

KME said:


> I can think of a lot of United wins against us, but not many epics if any at all. Rather silly term, our matches are normally dull-ish, settled by the odd goal. Of course I can see why beating us 4-0 would be memorable for a United fan, but under the circumstances, it probably wasn't anything close to epic, it happened because of some awful decisions. If we'd done it, I think I'd favour a late winner (ala O'Shea), or battled, hard fought win over it. Like beating Arsenal 4-0, which I think we did twice, I don't rate as highly as beating them 2-1 when Mellor scored. Not quite the same, but you get what I mean.
> 
> Just shows the state we were in at the time of United's win. Terrible team we had out, think Cheyrou started. Another Danny Muphy winner at Old Trafford the next year made up for it a bit.


Hmmm I can see your point, last season when we tonked you 3-0 it was not half as epic or as good as the O'shea game. 

It also depends on the importance of the game, you beating us to end our hopes of the title in 92 is bigger and better than beating us 2 -1 this September, although you seem overjoyed at that one.

Therefore the O Shea game is epic because amongst many other things that was the game where I knew we would be champions again.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arsenal's unbeaten season was lovely.



> Arsenal in 01/02 *(where Ljungberg and Pires were just in a class of their own)*, The Arsenal Invincibles and United breaking the Chelsea hold on the League must be the 3 most impressive league achievements.


Even then, Ljungberg's best season at Arsenal, I don't think he was a key player for us, but rather a beneficiary of the football we played. Pires was certainly in a class of his own though. He was magical that season. That goal against Villa was superb, and very underrated. Probably the best Arsenal goal since the turn of the millennium, despite all Henry's efforts. Wait, Denis Bergkamp, almost forgot 

Also, just for a bit of fun:










Who are they? Pretty easy, but a bit of fun nonetheless.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

1 - Rooney
2 - Dean Ashton: Bound to know that one 
3 - 
4 - 
5 - C. Ronaldo
6 - 
7 - Bentley
8 - Robinho
9 - Deco
10 - Owen

Dunno about the other 3


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

1.Rooney
2.Almunia
3.Gallas?
4.Kaka
5.C.Ronaldo
6.Oliver KAhn
7.Bentley
8.Robinho
9.Deco?
10.Owen

I'd also probably say that Bergkamp's goal against Newcastle (Think it was in 01/02) was the best since the Millenium, or it was at least my favourite goal :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> 1 - Rooney
> 2 - Dean Ashton: Bound to know that one
> 3 -
> 4 -
> ...


^Needless to say, you're spot on with the ones you attempted. I thought 4 would've been the easiest.



> 1.Rooney
> 2.Almunia
> 3.Gallas?
> 4.Kaka
> ...


2, 3, and 6 are wrong.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My favourite West Ham goal since the Millenium is either Bobby Zamora in the play-off final or Paul Konchesky lobbing Pepe Reina at Cardiff :$


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

1.	W Rooney
2.	D Ashton
3.	Yakubu
4.	Kaka
5.	C Ronaldo
6.	MG Pedersen
7.	D Bentley
8.	Robinho
9.	Deco
10.	M Owen


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

1. W Rooney
2. D Ashton
3. Ilunga
4. Kaka
5. C Ronaldo
6. Kasper Schimechel
7. D Bentley
8. Robinho
9. Deco
10. M Owen


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> My favourite West Ham goal since the Millenium is either Bobby Zamora in the play-off final


That one hurt! It was one of the toughest "kick in the balls" moments. What sticks out for you all as being your most disappointing memory? For me, getting relegated was horrific, we could be marking that feeling ten years on.

I'll never be able to forget Gerald Ashby sending Henning Berg off against Man U at Ewood in '94 after he and Lee Shapre collided. Andy Gray's words summed it up best, "Oh my, that's unbelievable, I can't believe that decision". I've never felt a ground so full of hate for a referee, and i was only 10 at the time. We did turn Uriah Rennie white once when he first came in at the start of the 98/99 season.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Had to be Stevie Fucking Gerrard in the last minute of the FA Cup Final. By a mile. Relagation doesn't even compare to it. If Lionel Fooking Scaloni had cleared the ball properly the ref would of blown and West Ham would of been FA Cup Champs.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ruud012003 said:


> It also depends on the importance of the game, you beating us to end our hopes of the title in 92 is bigger and better than beating us 2 -1 this September, *although you seem overjoyed at that one*.


Only because it's recent. I'm not under any illusions that it's anything much right now other than a lovely win. If ultimately it makes a significant (ie; 3 points seperating the side) difference on United's and Liverpool's final point totals, then who knows.



3Dee said:


> Had to be Stevie Fucking Gerrard in the last minute of the FA Cup Final. By a mile. Relagation doesn't even compare to it. If Lionel Fooking Scaloni had cleared the ball properly the ref would of blown and West Ham would of been FA Cup Champs.


If he'd blown then, I'd have had to go to Wales and cave his head in. 4 minutes added time had just been added when Gerrard scored.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

You certainly wouldn't of had another opportunity like that if he had cleared it away properly though


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You're probably right. Gerrard was so tired at that point, couldn't quite believe he scored.

1. Wayne Rooney 
2. Dean Ashton
3. Yakubu
4. Kaka'
5. Cristiano Ronaldo 
6. - 
7. David Bentley 
8. Robinho
9. Deco
10. Michael Owen

6 is a bastard


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If Harewood didn't get cramp he would of scored from that corner is extra time :sad:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't know why but is 6. Modric with his hair down?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

6 is so tough. Stupid hairtsyle :side: 

And I marked for Harewood's miss. Felt like Shevchenko in Istanbul all over again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's Gamst Pedersen. If not, i think it could be Jaaskelainen.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Steffen Iverson~!

:side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I knew Anton was going to miss that penalty.

Anyway, Kasper Schmeicehel bitchez~!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Kasper surely has a cooler hairstyle than that...

Jaaskelainen sounds a decent guess.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Where's Rex to put us out of our misery :sad:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I bet we won't find out for ages!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That play-off final win took a fair few days to sink in; i didn't realise how big it was until i saw the fixtures.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Your FA Cup misery brought back how gutted i was 18 months ago when we lost out to Chelsea in the semi's after extra time. We battered them in the second half to get it to extra time after getting an equaliser, and the agony of Gamst's header going wide before the end was horrible. It was just typical that Michael Bollocks stepped up and got the winner. That was hard to take cos i thought we would lose beforehand, it was just so painful after as we deserved to win that, and miss out on Wembley was a shame, especially with the announcement days before that the semi's that were played this year would be at Wembley. Oh, i hate football at times, but what would we do without it?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's Jussi. I'm surprised at how easily you got the Yak, KME. I thought that'd be a toughie.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> It's Jussi. I'm surprised at how easily you got the Yak, KME. I thought that'd be a toughie.


Hey, i got it first and guessed at Jussi! What prizes do we get?!!!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I didn't realise how alike Ilunga and Yak look!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

At first I thought the Yakubu one was Andy Cole, but quickly realized that was silly. 

I considered Ilunga, but I've seen Yakubu so many times on my television screen I've become accustomed to practically every feature of his hideous face :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

You won't see him on your television screen anytime soon :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's hoping the turn around starts today. I'm not overly optimistic, but i think we can squeeze a win out of Stoke later on and start an upturn in confidence and form. A defeat though is unthinkable, and with Stoke not picking up a win all season long on the road, we have a great chance to get things back as they should be. But any result wouldn't surprise me.

GET IN BENNI!!!!!!!!

*EDIT:* 3-0! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Get in there Ricky's boys. Fucking mint result for the lads today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lovely result for Villa, they didn't play their best, got lucky at times with the fact West Ham can't finish, but they got the result.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

West Ham are well and truely in the shit. Shame,cos i love Zola.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Apparently Rafa's been back into hospital, and Dossena and Mascherano are ill. 

Losing Mascherano is massive, he loves playing against Arsenal, always has a cracking game, revels in dealing with their pace from midfield. 

I want to see 

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Agger - Insua 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Alonso - Riera 

Babel - Keane *​
but I expect

*Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Hyypia - Insua 

Lucas - Alonso

Kuyt - Gerrard - Riera 

Keane​*
But if Rafa plays Benayoun on the right and puts Kuyt up front on his own in place of Keane, I might just give up now


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I've paid my dues - 
Time after time - 
I've done my sentence 
But committed no crime - 
And bad mistakes 
I've made a few 
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face - 
But I've come through 

We are the champions - my friends 
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end - 
We are the champions - 
We are the champions 
No time for losers 
'Cause we are the champions - of the world - 

I've taken my bows 
And my curtain calls - 
You brought me fame and fortuen and everything that goes with it 
- 
I thank you all - 

But it's been no bed of roses 
No pleasure cruise - 
I consider it a challenge before the whole human race - 
And I ain't gonna lose - 

We are the champions - my friends 
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end - 
We are the champions - 
We are the champions 
No time for losers 
'Cause we are the champions - of the world


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

World champions


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well that was pleasant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Apart from Vidic going off, which is just a huge ****, great way to start a Sunday.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Who cares. I would rather win one Premier League game than win that joke of a competition. 

Sorry, maybe I'm just pissed off at the fact that we continue to play some awesome football and get nothing for it. I feel sorry for Zola, there is nothing else he could possibly do with the squad we have avaliable, and the off field position the clubs in doesn't help either. Cole is useless. Does everything besides finish and what is a striker meant to do? Yeah, finish. None of the other work means anything if he gets two chances put on a plate for him every single game and screws them both up. We need Ashton back to partner Bellamy up front who has looked absolute class lately. Atleast the football is as good as it possibly can be and if people start calling for Zola's head just because we can't buy a win at the moment, then I don't know what to say, I give up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

You know when you get those days where everything goes wrong. 

Sammy Lee in charge today, and he's awful in a managerial role . Mascherano and Dossena are out. And there's a nasty, shitty rumor going round that Reina is ill too, and Ngog might be starting. 

I won't be able to bring myself to watch if all that is true, especially considering Nando is already MIA.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

MBL said:


> Who cares. I would rather win one Premier League game than win that joke of a competition.
> 
> Well I bet you are relieved that as a West Ham fan you won't have to worry about ever even being in that"joke" of a competition neverind winning it.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Im over the moon with our form atm, as far as i know, Fulham are 7 unbeaten. 8th place. Lovely!

Im saying if we top ten by new year ill be looking up rather than down

The key thing is luck, stuff is going our way, and AJ has transformed our team, i just hope we dont sell Bullard or Hangerland, and Hodgsons pessimism is worrying.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Stevie G has already started the party...

Seriously, this is a match that i wanted Liverpool to win for a longtime. Last season's match at Emirates was pretty close and evenly matched. This season i hope we can go one better.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll be happy with a draw, but I'm half expecting us to lose after hearing what I have.

However, if Arsenal start with the Midfield they have lately, we could have a chance.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Brom 2-1 Man City. Didn't see this result happening today.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Let's all laugh at City, let's all laugh at Hughesy!!! Da da da da! Brilliant.

Couldn't have been a better weekend for a Rovers fan with a 3-0 win, an own goal from "Mr. I Am" Lucas Neill and now Sparky's boys losing out like that. For all the money he's spent, he's only two points above us. Fantastic!

Top it with a Liverpool win and i'm happy!

*EDIT:*

*Arsenal:* Almunia, Sagna, Djourou, Gallas, Clichy, Denilson, Fabregas, Song Billong, Nasri, Adebayor, Van Persie.
*Subs:* Fabianski, Diaby, Vela, Ramsey, Silvestre, Wilshere, Eboue.

*Liverpool:* Reina, Arbeloa, Carragher, Agger, Insua, Kuyt, Leiva Lucas, Alonso, Riera, Gerrard, Keane.
*Subs:* Cavalieri, Hyypia, Benayoun, Babel, Ngog, Plessis, El Zhar.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lucas comes in to partner Alonso, Kuyt and Riera on the wings and Gerrard playing off Keane. Seems a decent enough team. Masch is a loss, but has not been himself since the Olympics, not as imeperious. I think Alonso would have been a bigger loss.

Hopefully Lucas steps up to the plate and shows he has the potential to contend for that spot.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

In this game, I think Mascherano would always be a bigger loss than Alonso, although on current form of course you're absolutely correct, losing Alonso would usually be more detrimental. 

Lucas can do a job, as he has against Inter Milan twice, but his rash fouling and patient passing can leave fans and probably players alike exasperated. I just hope he can keep some kind of tabs on Fabregas so Alonso can play as our deep playmaker and dictate the game to suit his and our tempo. 

The front 4 of Kuyt, Riera, Gerrard and Keane is the best we can muster under the circumstances (we were always going to only play 1 up front today, it's slightly cautious, but the system is proven to be succesful in the big games). 

Tough game to call. I'm not overly optimistic, Arsenal seem to raise their game against tough opposition and they'll be boosted by Nasri's return. The win will be crucial for them to stay in contention for the Premier League title and I'm sure there will be a frantic start to the game. Denilson on the wing encourages me, as Insua might be given less of a job, and more freedom to attack. On the other side I'm hopeful Kuyt can hold up Nasri and push back Clichy.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Great ball from Nasri, and what a finish by Van Persie. Come on Arsenal!!!


Edit: 1-1, Shocking defending, why can't we keep a good defensive line.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Arsenal can nick a goal in the second half and win it, but Liverpool seem more likely, simply due to Arsenal's defending which just looks hopeless.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Finish, Robbie. 

Gerrard's been bad. Lucas has been good, but as rash, crude and cynical as ever.

Arsenal can stick their 'HOOF' up their arse, and Van Persie's histrionics really annoyed me. 

Sad to see Fabregas go off because he's a marvelous player and doesn't deserve it, but it's good for us. Certainly wasn't Xabi's fault, 50-50.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Keane's goal was very well taken. I suppose a lapse in concentration made it possible, but certainly not what I'd call a bad defensive error. It hit a ball like that while running full speed is exceptional. Almost as exceptional as van Persie's goal, which was surprisingly enough on his right peg.

Also, whoever mention before that the press protect Gerrard was too right. The ball from Kuyt was too quick? It's an open goal, I don't care if your not left footed. All he had to do wa hit the target and he didn't manage it, woeful miss.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fabregas is off, Diaby on.

Were fucked, seriously if Fabregas is out for any length of time, we aint getting anywhere near a Champions League place, let alone title race.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My prediction of 1-1 or 2-1 Liverpool's looking good, rather annoyed though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

decent 1st half.

fucknig Keane.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great finsh from Keane, was shocked when that pinged in the roof of the net.

Liverpool to win 2-1, Babel.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Howard Webb is a fucking joke.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Typical, just typical.

Never in a million years was that a second bookable offence, it wasn't even a foul.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure what to make of that but not the smartest idea to go in like that by Adebayor. It could have been very nasty and the intent was there, no doubt about it.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats ridiculous, theres no way Adebayor should be sent off for those fouls


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Let's all ruin a game for our own self worth like Howard Webb. My god, what a joke. Last season I thought there might actually be a competant ref in England, but this season Webb has done his utmost to prove me wrong. It hardly matters though, as we were always going to lose. It's a shame Mr. Funny didn't give a straight red, as then we could at least appeal it, cause the FA's so fucked up that you can't appeal two yellows.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Not sure what to make of that but not the smartest idea to go in like that by Adebayor. It could have been very nasty and the intent was there, no doubt about it.


Intent?

He's wrapped his foot around the ball and shielded the ball, what the fuck were you watching.

Fucking joke, it wasnt even a pissing foul.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If anything, Arbeloa should have gotten a yellow for simulation.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

What makes it worse, is the first booking was just as big of a joke decision.


Gerrard stop diving you fucking prick. He dives and mouths off to the ref, and gets no booking, why am i not surprised.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> Intent?
> 
> He's wrapped his foot around the ball and shielded the ball, what the fuck were you watching.
> 
> Fucking joke, it wasnt even a pissing foul.


Only saw it once, my TV has cut out so did not have the benefit of seeing it again. We are getting loads of rain down here and its vut out the signal to my TV.

Is it true that Keane went off for ElZhar and then NGog came on? Why?

He decided to bring a man that has scored off, and then with 3 minutes left, only then decides to bring on a striker for a midfielder? Why not leave Keane on?

The tactical genius strikes again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

More than happy with a draw, Liverpool were just awful in the second half. Hopefully Everton do us a favour tomorrow.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very poor result under the circumstances. Arsenal improved after the red card, typically. It's not bad cosidering we were playing a team who only seem arsed when its a big game, but really we should have won.

What a bnch of moaning c.unts the Emirates crowd are though. I'd hazard a guess none of them saw what even happened, too busy shouting "HOOOOOF". I've never seen a crowd just boo for that long because of one decision, instead of getting behind their team. 

Insua was absolutely brilliant. MOTM.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Very poor result under the circumstances. Arsenal improved after the red card, typically. It's not bad cosidering we were playing a team who only seem arsed when its a big game, but really we should have won.
> 
> What a bnch of moaning c.unts the Emirates crowd are though. I'd hazard a guess none of them saw what even happened, too busy shouting "HOOOOOF". I've never seen a crowd just boo for that long because of one decision, instead of getting behind their team.
> 
> Insua was absolutely brilliant. MOTM.


They cheered every time we had the ball, and booed the whole time Liverpool had the ball, how is that not getting behind your team?

The crowd was rightfully pissed off with what was an absolutely shocking performance from the Ref.

Liverpool deserved nothing, and should be fined for some of the shameful simulation.

Based on that Liverpool are just as shit as us, and the title race is a two horse race between United & Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Howard Webb's desperation to become the new Graham Poll is getting very annoying.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Adebayor didn't deserve the 1st yellow.

Weak sauce, Howard Webb.

Considering the circumstances, a draw is ok. But fuck, we're done.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> They cheered every time we had the ball, and booed the whole time Liverpool had the ball, how is that now getting behind your team?
> 
> The crowd was rightfully pissed off with what was an absolutely shocking performance from the Ref.
> 
> ...


*** de doo. You dedicated half your support to your team, how very noble. The loudest noise Arsenal managed all game was booing and whining. That says it all. 

Only Arsenal would do that. It was one decision. Just roll ye fucking sleeves up and get on with it. 

Shameful simulation? Shall we fine Van Persie too for falling over like a fucking girl and trying to get Riera carded? Please don't be so fucking hypocritical. Deserved nothing? We were better than you before you scored, about the same after you scored, better towards the end of the half, better start of the second half, you edged the middle of the half after Adebayor's sending off, then we were pushing for a goal at the end. Take your blindfold off. We deserved a point at the very, very, very least. 

Based on that we're worse than you? A game in which we should have won? Look at the league table. Who's top? Who's not in the top 4? Yeah, we're as shit as you alright 

And Adebayor went over the ball TWICE. Fucking hell, if that isn't a yellow card offense these days, what is? He'd already done it once and the idiot did it again. It's dangerous.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Liverpool were atleast had a dominating first half. So stop moaning and enjoy the single point. Shameful Simulation??? Yeah, Arsenal are the cleanest team ever. 
We were poor after Adebayor got sent off. Lol. I'm talking about Liverpool, btw. Ok with a point, obviously a win would have been great, but 1 point at Arsenal is good, no matter how shit they are now. LOL


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

1. Arsenal fans and team = pathetic
2. Ditto Howard Webb, we would have won had the twat not sent him off
3. Should have won
4. Good result in the circumstances, 7 points against the top 3 quite good no?
5. Must beat Bolton boxing day
6. Hope Ste gets back safe :side:

That's all


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

:lmao @ Liverpool sticking 10 men behind the ball when they're playing against 10-men.

Poster boys for anti-football.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

7. Liverpool fans and team = pathetic
8. Webb cost us the game...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> 1. Arsenal fans and team = pathetic
> 2. Ditto Howard Webb, we would have won had the twat not sent him off
> 3. Should have won
> *4. Good result in the circumstances, 7 points against the top 3 quite good no?*
> ...


I'd normally say yes, but after giving away the advantage time and again following such dissapointing homes games such as Fulham, Hull and West Ham, I'll disagree. It's been counteracted by our inability to break down smaller teams, and some quite frankly shocking management by Rafa.

The one positive today is we played as well as I have seen us in a while in terms of football, our one touch play was good and why the hell Keane did not stay on against a dodgy defense was beyond me.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

9. Arsenal were lucky with the sending off. / They were 2nd best througout with 11men
10. Arsenal fans = 12 yr old nerds aka wannabee smarks (they think booing a team is cool and rave about their own style of play when they haven't done anything worthwhile for 4 seasons)
11. Wenger is a whiny bitch


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> 7. Liverpool fans and team = pathetic
> 8. Webb cost us the game...


See, either of those would work, if they were true. 

How were we pathetic? For simulation? Yeah, Van Persie did it too... For Adebayor getting sent off? Not ouir fault, referee's decision. For Fab's injury? Innocuous challenge. For just being an excuse because Arsenal didn't win another of their "cup finals"? Seems right. Our fans? We weren't the ones booing and hooting "Hoof" all game. It's crap support. 

He cost you the game? You should be thanking him , we were picking you apart when it was 11 v 11. You certainly weren't going to go on and win it, so quit moaning and accept you got a good result. Howard Webb's decision had no effect on you, so he cost you precisely fuck all. 

And we were negative? No. We were ensuring we didn't concede on the break so that we did actually get a point. We're so negative that we're top. Yeah, I'll be "negative" while Arsenal play their pernickety, pretty, triangle football and struggle to get into 4th place thanks very much.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Now for an objective opinion! I only saw the game from the 55th minute, and apart from the last 5 minutes, Liverpool bossed the play and looked a lot more threatening. Even towards the end, they still broke well with El Zhar coming close with the header. I don't know how the first half went, but from what i saw, Liverpool were the better side for most of the second half.

As far as the red card, it was harsh. He's gone to shield the ball like players do all the time, but his foot was slightly off the ground. It was Arbeloa's disgraceful antics that got him sent off i believe, but from what i was told, Van Persie did his usual bit of amateur dramatics. I think any Arsenal fans have got to be careful when they have a go at other players for simulation, but i do agree that it was a harsh second yellow.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

12.Liverpool were never going to win, there own manager didn't even think it was worth showing up.
13.Great goal from RVP
14. Sammy Lee is an ugly scouser


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> 12.Liverpool were never going to win, there own manager didn't even think it was worth showing up.
> 13.Great goal from RVP
> 14. Sammy Lee is an ugly scouser


15. Be happy with your point. You got lucky Gerrard couldn't finish today. To suggest Rafa, a man obsessed with football, just didn't turn up is laughable. He was seriously ill, you dillock. Maybe Wenger shouldn't turn up now and again, you might get some better results.
16. Keane's was super duper. 
17. Arsene Wenger is a myopic French ****


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> 15. Be happy with your point. You got lucky Gerrard couldn't finish today. To suggest Rafa, a man obsessed with football, just didn't turn up is laughable. He was seriously ill, you dillock.
> 16. Keane's was super duper.
> 17. Arsene Wenger is a myopic French ****


18. We got lucky, the Ref didnt fall for one of Gerrard's dives.
19. We lost Cesc, and Liverpool still didnt want to win.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This is fun.

Especially on the day when your club is crowned champions of the world.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd rather win a throw in than the World Club Cup



-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> 18. We got lucky, the Ref didnt fall for one of Gerrard's dives.


20. Pity the great Fab didn't stay on. He could have countered Gerrard by trying to get Alonso sent off like he always does.
21. Definitely, we were trying not to win. Clearly Arsenal are the kings of ambition, after they were dominated by us AT HOME, until they went down to 10 men, then finally decided to play again.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

A counting game. How fun~!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> I'd rather win a throw in than the World Club Cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22. 10 men behind the ball and long 'hoofs' upfield was great dominating play by Liverpool
23. Liverpool fans are funny, if they think dominating a disjointed midfield consisting of shit like Denilson, Diaby & Song after a team has lost its best player and captain, is an achievement. :lmao
24. LOL, at Liverpool thinking they can last the pace and win the league with Fat Sam Allardyce Bolton tactics.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL @ this thread.

this is why Liverpool isn't going to stay atop of the table..

Up a man with the other team missing their consensus best player, and their debatable 2nd best player. Content with a draw? Laughable. If Liverpool wants to the win the table, they should learn how to take the 3 points in situations like this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> 22. 10 men behind the ball and long 'hoofs' upfield was great dominating play by Liverpool
> 23. Liverpool fans are funny, if they think dominating a disjointed midfield consisting of shit like Denilson, Diaby & Song after a team has lost its best player and captain, is an achievement. :lmao
> 24. LOL, at Liverpool thinking they can last the pace and win the league with Fat Sam Allardyce Bolton tactics.


Not going to bother with numbers anymore. 

Never did we have 10 men behind the ball, unless it was for a set piece, or Arsenal were breaking at pace. Bearing in mind Arsenal are capable of a shock goal (ala Adebayor at Anfield), we showed them the respect their attacking capabillities deserved. Would it have been wiser to go gung ho, and get no points? Your goal came from a "hoof" from Nasri. He knew who he was aiming at, as we did every time we played the ball forward., Arsenal are a very pretentious bunch who think that because they have a dedication to passing the ball intricately they are better than everyone else. Our tactics are at least succesful, as the Emirates trophy cabinet suggests when compared to ours over the last 3 years. 

Who said anything about dominating the midfield? I mean, we did, but we were going to anyway. We have a better midfield. You're acting like we were the inferior team, I pointed out the obvious, we weren't. 

Erm, Chelsea won the league with those exact tactics. Unless you were making a bad joke, then I suggest you slap yourself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> LOL @ this thread.
> 
> this is why Liverpool isn't going to stay atop of the table..
> 
> Up a man with the other team missing their consensus best player, and their debatable 2nd best player. Content with a draw? Laughable. If Liverpool wants to the win the table, they should learn how to take the 3 points in situations like this.


Agreed, love ya Mike.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Although i don't mean to break up this delightful 'debate', in which my opinion of Liverpool has lowered significantly.

Cesc injury news.

http://*****usatoday.com/sports/soccer/2008-12-21-1173262203_x.htm



> Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas will be out for at least a week after hobbling off during Sunday's 1-1 Premier League draw with Liverpool with a knee ligament injury.
> 
> Fabregas' Spain teammate, Xabi Alonso, inflicted the damage with a tackle at the end of the first half at Emirates Stadium.
> 
> ...


1 to 3 weeks, hopefully thats true and nothing further develops, could have been alot worse, 4 months was being banded round during the game.

Signings in January needed, urgently Wenger.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> LOL @ this thread.
> 
> this is why Liverpool isn't going to stay atop of the table..
> 
> Up a man with the other team missing their consensus best player, and their debatable 2nd best player. Content with a draw? Laughable. If Liverpool wants to the win the table, they should learn how to take the 3 points in situations like this.


A good majority, including myself, think it's a big 2 points dropped, but we're not dillusional, all the other teams have been dropping points consistently too. 

If we were idiots and begun to overly berate the team for alleged negativity, it would come back to the players and lessen our chances of the Premier League title even more.

The team wasn't negative. They tried to win, but Arsenal had improved after the sending off. Where was the positivity from Arsenal after we equalized in a game they needed to win? Non existant.

The team wanted to win, they werent settling for the point. Did El Zhar deliberately head wide? That was a properly constructed chance in the desperation to win.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Yeah, that's clever. Take a grand total of 2 Liverpool fans opinions as a perfect reflection of our opinion on the result.
> 
> A good majority, including myself, think it's a big 2 points dropped, but we're not dillusional, all the other teams have been dropping points consistently too.
> 
> If we were idiots and begun to overly berate the team for alleged negativity, it would come back to the players and lessen our chances of the Premier League title even more.


I partly took it from the fans. Partly from the fact the final score was 1-1. This goes for anyone, but especially for a club trying to the win league.

When giving a distinct advantage for 38 minutes...you must capitalize. Liverpool didn't, and they've failed to do a few times this season. Eventually, either Chelsea and ManUtd are going to stop dropping points.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> When giving a distinct advantage for 38 minutes...you must capitalize. Liverpool didn't, and they've failed to do a few times this season. Eventually, either Chelsea and ManUtd are going to stop dropping points.


Sometimes you just can't win, regardless of how much goes in your favour or how hard you may try. Arsenal stepped up because of the injustice they felt there was and began to play properly again. It's not easy to beat a team who have been re-motivated and have applied themselves once again to getting a result in spite of their poor situation. 

The sending off may have made it look like our chances were better but all it really did was raise Arsenal determination. It was difficult to break them down. 

Relying on the strikerless Bitters tommorow. Not looking forward to that. 

Teams will keep dropping points. Visiting opposition to Stamford Bridge, The Emirates, Anfield and Old Trafford have started to show less respect to their vaunted hosts, and have begun to grind out more results. United and Chelsea will go on runs sure, but we've yet to really go on one too. United are having selection problems too, with Berbatov disrupting their attack, and Chelsea will have to somehow change their system to try and appease both Anelka and Drogba, or face making one of them unhappy and jeopradizing team morale. We face much of the same in trying to fit Robbie Keane into our team.


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

Keane should ahve been sent off for a foul on Clichy early on in the game. simple as.
adebayor made 2 challenges - 2 yellows ... lucas , numerous challenges, only in the second half did he get a yellow.

poor game from howard webb, that was the difference between an arsenal win and the draw i feel


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely ridiculous post from you ^ Arsene. 

Keane's apparent foul actually won the ball, and was never in a million years a red card. Not even the most credulous Arsenal fan could think it was, surely? 

Arsenal were neverr going to win the game, Liverpool were well on top when Arsenal had 11 men, why are people under the illusion that Howard Webb screwed Arsenal out of three points? They were hanging on for 1 until the referee's decision gave them an incentive to attack. Howard Webb did not harm Arsenal at all, he inadvertently aided them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think we can all agree that we would be happier if the Premiership was more like La Liga. Brilliant. It's like the one beacon of light in football that never lets you down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Along with Diego Forlan.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Diegol is a superhero.

Not forgetting Rossigol.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao at what I started, and the way all the Arsenal's points were either wrong or too stupid and bitter to merit response. HOWEVER, -TheGrandSlamEnigma-, who to be fair has posted copius amounts of shite today, topped all his previous efforts with this little beauty



> 19. We lost Cesc, and Liverpool still didnt want to win.


:lmao Lets look at the substitutions made

Liverpool: Riera for Babel (71) Keane for El Zhar (81) and Lucas for N'gog (88), all 3 attacking players and in the last case, a striker for a midfielder.

Oh and clearly we didn't want to win the game, as Gerrard intentionally smashed one over, El Zhar clearly meant to head wide, Lucas shot straight at Almunia on purpose and Kuyt's drive that was expertly tipped round the post was all a big work decided before the match. 

We're top of the league and have a relatively good chance of coming through with a title challenge after March. Arsenal don't. They'll be busy fighting off Villa for 4th place rather than adding a trophy to their cabinet of precisely fuck all since 2005.

Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> :lmao at what I started, and the way all the Arsenal's points were either wrong or too stupid and bitter to merit response. HOWEVER, -TheGrandSlamEnigma-, who to be fair has posted copius amounts of shite today, topped all his previous efforts with this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's way worse then not having won a trophy since....... 2006.

You're also aware that there are still 2 trophies available for us to win?

It's also funny how Liverpool fans are acting as if we've now fallen from grace, when they were in the exact same position this time last year


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yeah, that's way worse then not having won a trophy since....... 2006.


What I'd be more worried about is that you've never even looked like a side capable of winning ANYTHING from the evidence of this season, and scousers are the ones who are supposed to be live in the past... 



> You're also aware that there are still 2 trophies available for us to win?


Are you aware that there are (at last count) 13 better teams than you still in the Champions League on current form, and while you may win the FA Cup (not that it means a great deal these days), Id still make sure you concentrated on achieving 4th place rather than a cup run.



> It's also funny how Liverpool fans are acting as if we've now fallen from grace, when they were in the exact same position this time last year


Consult your tables, we were doing better at this stage and hadn't lost to 2 promoted teams, one being at home, plus our manager hasn't lost the plot


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Yeah, that's way worse then not having won a trophy since....... 2006.
> 
> You're also aware that there are still 2 trophies available for us to win?
> 
> It's also funny how Liverpool fans are acting as if we've now fallen from grace, when they were in the exact same position this time last year


How dare you understimate the Community Shield and Super Cup. :side:. Seriously though, We've won an FA Cup, got to another Champions League final and a semi final (at the expense of L'Arse) since 2005, in addition to finishing above you twice and looking a good bet to do it again. Despite less significant success, we look healthier over recent years. Arsenal have rarely been in contention for very much at all. 

We were in a precarious position last year, but at the end of the season when we noticed it, we bought more players in to try and rectify it, which we have. Arsenal had a decent season (but won nothing) sold 2 of their best players and failed to replace one of them completely. 

The difficulties we had were affected by generally poor form. Arsenal's is due ot Wenger's stubborn attitude and some dodgy transfer dealings, the starting 11, particularly the midfield, is noticably weak. It's safe to say Arsenal have fallen on bad times, and could conceivably be in trouble. That was never really the case with us, we always had enough to see off Everton.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> That was never really the case with us, we always had enough to see off Everton.


And even when we didn't and the club was in turmoil, we won the Champions League :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bad times domestically. Injuries hampered us way too much that year for us to mount any league success .


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Am i under the impression that Arsenal fans believe they have a shot at winning the Champions League? Wow!! That is a bit much to expect, i just can't see you getting anywhere near the final unless the draw is kind to you like it was for Chelsea last year, Fenerbache lol!

The way i see it, Liverpool have been developing slowly over the last couple of years, and it's no real surprise that they are in the position they are now. United were never going to steamroll the league again like they did last year, and Chelsea have been way overhyped after Mourinho's exploits a couple of years back. If it wasn't for their incredible away form, they would be challenging with Villa & Arsenal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I always laugh when people say Rafa hasn't improved the team. 

A few years ago we weren't qualifying for the Champions League, and weren't faring too well in the UEFA Cup, losing to functional Marseille and Celtic sides. We were losing against small teams at home in the league, couldn't defend a set piece, couldn't really defend very much at all once we'd dropped Henchoz and Riise lost form and had absolutely no plan B for the eventuality of going 1-0 down. 

Now, we start in the Champions League every year as one of the favourites, we're unbeaten at home in over a year in the league, regularly keep the most clean sheets in the Premier League, have developed a reputation as very difficult to break down and tatically astute (tactics didn't exist in Houllier's later days) and have found a knack for come backs, against big and small teams alike. 

We've improved significantly, but the affluence and improvement of United and Chelsea is hard to cope with, it's almost impossible not to be left behind, but it doesn't mean there's been no changes for the better at Liverpool since Benitez's arrival. 

I just think people often forget that. We could only dream of players like Martin Skrtel, Daniel Agger, Pepe Reina, Fernando Torres, Xabi Alonso and Javier Mascherano before Benitez arrived. Of course he's made some dodgy signings, but who hasn't? Mourinho blew millions on players he thought could help, and ended up being diasasterous, but of course they weren't noticed because he has that sort of money to toss around. He probably wasted as much on Shevchenko as Rafa has with our most notable failures. And with credit to Rafa, he's shipped a good deal of them out, some for more than he bought them for (Bellamy in particular). 

Improvement is only significant if those above you don't continue to improve at a considerable rate too. But because United and Chelsea have, what Rafa's done goes completely unnoticed. Without huge amounts of cash it's incredibly difficult to just "win the Premier League" at the snap of a higher ups fingers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll take that result, although it's a shame Everton couldn't take all three.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Thankyou Everton.

I'm pumped for the boxing day fixtures, BECAUSE IT'S AN AWESOME TIMESLOT.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That'll ding dang do. 

I do believe I'm going to have a very Merry Christmas. 



Top of the league, at Christmas, and we're 'avin a laugh.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I honestly thought they were going to nick it in the end.

So, once again, all of the "BIG BOYZ" have dropped points. I think Liverpool will win the title tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm very happy with how things have gone, better than I was expecting really, but of course we now need to do our job.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This is starting to get stupid. 

Not complaining I guess.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Zola, drop Cole, play SOMEBODY else up front,

Sears, Tristan, Di Michele, anybody just not him. At the moment he can neither score or hold the ball up for toffee.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

When do the transfer rumours start swirling?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Green, Upson, Bellamy, Parker all going out of West Ham, Bellers going to either Villa or Man City for 7 million so Zola can raise funds to buy some Italian U21.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> When do the transfer rumours start swirling?


They never stop.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah. that's right.

time to hit up the BBC sports page again...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have no money for a transfer of any kind. Getting Skrtel last January was a lovely, unexpected bonus but ultimately had to be financed by selling Momo Sissoko (not a bad thing really, but an indicator of our paultry amound of cash).
Unless we sell Pennant, who is reluctant to leave, it's impossible to see us having any sort of transfer activity. 

As always though, horrible rumors like Stewart Downing arriving will crop up, as will big player stories regarding the likes of Maxi Rodriguez and David Villa that will make you salivate despite it being almost 100% certain he won't be coming or even in negotiations.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Some/All of the rumour's are hilariously stupid. I've just read that Ribery is coming to us for £10million + Bendtner


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

That's just pitifully bad that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

£10million + Bendtner = £5million, don't see Bayern going for it :side:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

^Get ready for a whole month full of that kind of BS.

I reckon we will spend something in January. Out of all the rumour's i've heard, the only realistic one's would be Inler & Arashavin, although Arashavin's price tag and age make him a very Un-Wenger like signing. From what i've seen, Inler looks like he could strike up a decent partnership with Cesc. I don't really think we should go around waving our cheque-book considering how overpriced players become in this transfer window, £40million for Huntelaar & Diarra speaks for itself. I can't really see Liverpool, Chelsea or Man United spending anything either


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> £10million + Bendtner = £5million, don't see Bayern going for it :side:


not with LANDON FUCKING DONOVAN on the way.

Seriously though, Donovan was in great form in the MLS. Should be decent at BM.

And what's up with Vela? Lack of playing time is pissing me, tbh. I hope his lack of time is due to an injury I'm not aware of. 

Slide Densilon inside with Cesc, and put Vela and Nasri on the wings. I'm almost certain that Vela plays on the wing for Mexico. The defense would be atrocious, but fucks sake. It cannot be any worse. Or put Toure in the CDM role. Something different, plz.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vela indeed has played as a left winger for Mexico before and done quite a good job. Rosicky when he finally comes back will be on the wing no doubt, I think he and Nasri will be the first choice when they're both fit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fearless prediction: Rosicky will never play a significant minute for Arsenal again. He may get some garbage time action in May..but that ship has sailed.

I think he's gone during the summer window.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I suppose he's getting close to 30 and unless you're French or a goalkeeper these days, that's a bit too old for Wenger.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsene 'Michael Jackson' Wenger. :side:

I'd seriously trade Bentdner for Jozy Altidore right now. If I'm going to be frustrated watching a 19 year old struggle to the game, at least let him be an American. 

He'd better buy a legit CDM. Or else.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Cesc Fabregas out for 4 months, well thats Arsenal's season fucked and over.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I really hope Villa can take 4th place, and they may, unless Wenger buys, and even then its looking worrying.

For the 10 minutes before the game changed on Sunday Arsenal looked so disjointed and lost without Fabregas it was scary. It was only the red card that prompted them to have a go, but that won't happen in normal circumstances with what from now on can only be construed as a jobber midfield in all honesty.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Aparentley Zokora has said he is happy at Tottenham. Either he dislikes Ramos more than money and glory, or he really is happy at Spurs. Good for him either way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Learner gives O'Neil some money to spend in January to aid him in taking 4th spot, I wouldn't bet against that either, seeing he's been more than willing to put his hand in his pocket to help the club.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

O'Neil has been a godsend for Villa. They are one of the teams I wish well except when theyre playing my team.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't think Villa really need any major buys. Arsenal probably need it more than Villa doid, even before the injury. The defense is loaded, they have one of the best Keeper's in England and of course, everyone knows about their midfield and forward.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Their squad is way too thin, plus they play the same team every week, it'll catch up to them in one way or another.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> Cesc Fabregas out for 4 months, well thats Arsenal's season fucked and over.


Give the armband back to Gallas!

You can just see Wenger now in his office :faint:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

If Villa can get Valencia and maybe Doyle I will be delighted.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Valencia would be good...but Doyle? He scored a horrible paltry amount of goals last season in the Premier League last season, did he not? 

A good amount of goals in the Championship is deceiving. Very overrated player I think.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Doyle would be an alright signing for a relegation battling team, but Villa should be looking for much more quality.

Cesc may very well played one of his last games for Arsenal, not a merry Cescmas at all 

Clichy for the armband, imo. It'll go to Almunia though.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

If Arsenal were not fucked, they are now unless Arsene buys someone with real quality which i doubt. 

Almunia will get the armband with Clichy as vice-captain!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

KME said:


> Valencia would be good...but Doyle? He scored a horrible paltry amount of goals last season in the Premier League last season, did he not?
> 
> A good amount of goals in the Championship is deceiving. Very overrated player I think.


I just think he's the sort of play martin can make infinately better, like he did with luke young who is a much better player at Villa than any other club he's played for.

And I did say maybe, I just can't think of a striker.

Maybe if we could sign Santa Cruz and get him to re-produce the form of last season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal will need a new creative player if Cesc is going to be out. That Aliaksandr Hleb guy at Barca looks good :side:. 

It might possibly see Diaby get some time in the middle, which is where he wants to play, so maybe a small positive can come out of it for Arsenal, but really it's a massive blow.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I just think he's the sort of play martin can make infinately better, like he did with luke young who is a much better player at Villa than any other club he's played for.


He got some England call-ups while at Charlton, and England currently have the biggest lull of quality right backs they've even had in recent years, yet he still doesn't get a look in, so that claim is certainly disputable. If you wanted to hype the effect MON has on players, I'd say Bouma would've been your goer. He was a liability when DOL was incharge, but under MON he became a very established full-back, and got back into the Dutch national team.

Diaby needs to improve a lot before he can take the reigns from Cesc. So much talent in him, but he gives the ball away so much from blinkered view and a general carelessness. If he can sort that out, and the rash challenges, he'll be alright, but still no Cesc.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Diaby in the centre of a 4-4-2 would be suicidal, he has got not defensive sense whatsoever, he can't tackle, he can't pass, his decision making is disgraceful, he is lazy, the only good things about him are his height although he can't fucking head the ball, he can finish and the fact he can dribble and beat players, but 90 percent of the time he just runs into players and into deadends and gives the ball away.

Wenger needs to spend some of that money he has been saving for the last 3 years.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> He got some England call-ups while at Charlton, and England currently have the biggest lull of quality right backs they've even had in recent years, yet he still doesn't get a look in, so that claim is certainly disputable. If you wanted to hype the effect MON has on players, I'd say Bouma would've been your goer. He was a liability when DOL was incharge, but under MON he became a very established full-back, and got back into the Dutch national team.
> 
> Diaby needs to improve a lot before he can take the reigns from Cesc. So much talent in him, but he gives the ball away so much from blinkered view and a general carelessness. If he can sort that out, and the rash challenges, he'll be alright, but still no Cesc.


Yeah but bouma is pretty fucked up atm (that dislocation was horrible), so I was just using him as a more recent example, it is a shame though he hasn't done the same thing with nicky shorey yet though. I always remember him being quality.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well...fuck this season.

It's going down in flames.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Wenger doesn't act and buy some quality which Arsenal desperately need in Cesc's absence, then he's officially lost his marbles.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He won't.

Marbles lost. 

Fuck.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Fun but proud fact

_Liverpool are the only unbeaten team at home in 2008_

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Real Madrid wanted to sign Jermaine Pennant from Liverpool but his wages demands were too high and he may now end up joining Wigan.


:lmao

The rumours this approaching transfer window are maybe the best I've read. Names like Pennant, Lennon, Zokora, Adam Johnson etc being linked with Real just because Ramos is there is quite brilliant.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol. This is just great. Pennant at Real. Imagine


----------



## Murphy™ (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to MOTD tomorrow, it's going to be awesome. I'm sure Villa - Arsenal will be a cracking game with plenty of goals. I hope we get a win against Wigan, we could go 8th but if we lose we could mathematically go 17th.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So bored with us playing like this, seen it far too many times this season....

Hopefully Fergie changes it up and we some how find a goal, I'll be fucking livid if we drop points here.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea have just buried West Brom. Makes the necessity of beating Bolton even greater. 

United will eventually break through, but it looks like Fuller has had some decent openings at the other end.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

How has the linesman missed Rooney's elbow there?, thats a red surely for deliberately throwing an elbow?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I doubt it, we're making fuck all chances, Berbs is about to come lets _hope_ he can create something.

Really can't afford another draw.

What the fuck is Ronaldo doing, he's been acting like a total prick recently.

Arhh! Needs to man up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Andy Wilkinson is a fool. He's been cynical all day, and it works if you do it tactically like Lucas :side: or Didi Hamann, but you can't just hack someone down right in front of the referee whilst on a yellow card. 

United should win it now, but Stoke have fought well. Fuller continues to impress me.

Glad to see Insua starting for us. Maybe dissapointed that we're playing Carra at RB instead of Darby in the absence of Arbeloa, but it makes sense. Looks like a 4-4-2 with Benayoun on the right, but I'd prefer it to be Kuyt on the right and Benayoun in the hole behind Keane. 

1-0, game over. I blame Wilkinson, idiot.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

CARLITOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Love tha man!!!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Undeserved, but not surprised.

Ronaldo & Rooney should both have seen cards, Rooney should have seen red.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

United win. Probably didn't deserve it but i don't care, it's got nothing to do with us anymore.

Probably our most important game of the season coming up, i'm excited, and sacared, like i am most of these games. It should be a good one, in any case


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why you don't take Tevez off, always fancy him to be on the end of a chance like that. Fucking delighted to get the result, didn't play well, but 3 points will do very nicely.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Villa vs Arsenal Score predictions?

I'm saying 2-1 Laursen FPTS


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's bloody good to have Scholesy back. Still the best midfielder in the league, he didn't miss a pass.

Good 3 points, Carlos is a ledge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fletcher is back to running around like a headless chicken. No Nani or Anderson on the bench made me laugh, I expect them both to figure against Boro now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Villa/Arsenal will be 0-0, just like the home matches against Liverpool & Man U. They were both crap games, and i expect this one to be the same.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, 3 assists for Stephen Ireland already. He's having some season.

0-0 against fulham, not great, results have been shite lately in fairness.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Got to admit, Scholes was amazing today. The one shining light in an otherwise poor United display for the most part.

Good to see we got an early breakthrough, seems we are finally playing good football again after a few weeks where we looked a bunch of mugs.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Villa/Arsenal will be 0-0, just like the home matches against Liverpool & Man U. They were both crap games, and i expect this one to be the same.


I'd take a 0-0 before the match.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

If i was an Aston Villa fan, i'd be expecting 3 points, Arsenal are down, their captain and best player is out, their main striker is out. Villa have a real chance to put distance between themselves and Arsenal, and really announce their intentions to take that 4th spot.

Obviously being an Arsenal fan, i hope that doesnt happen, and our shit midfield holds together and flukes a result, so we can get to January still in touch, so we can reinforce, and rebuild and try to cover Cesc's loss properly.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

If you were talking about currently, Xabi Alonso shits on Scholes.

Truly class performance by the redmen today, ideally how every home performance should be. I realise its "only" Bolton but they're no mugs and the football today was undeniable. Movement all over, the defence breaking forward to support and create attacks, good service for the front men and the brilliant attacking instinct of the best goalkeeper in the league. Keane looks like he's got it going finally and in Insua, NGog, Lucas and El Zhar there's plenty of young talent to sustain the current positive growth of the side well into the future. It just needs to keep the fuck up and maybe, MAYBE we can START dreaming of no.19.

Villa/Arsenal should be good :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing what a few games can do. Keane went from being in worse goalscoring form than Berbatov and being criticised to hitting a goal against Arsenal and two today to take us back top. Brilliant stuff.

Hopefully Keane can keep this up. I'd love for him to end up with more goals than Berbatov.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If i was an Aston Villa fan, i'd be expecting 3 points


As would I, Arsenal's teamsheet looks shite.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think he'll get more than Berba. He has 3 more in the league already, Berbatov was bought more or less to add an extra dimension to the United attack. Of course, goals were a requisite skill to have in him when United payed that ridiculously inflated price, but I think it's harsh to judge either player solely on goals. They're not out and out, lead the line, strikers, though Keane is now a 20 a season man, I'd like him to keep that up. 

Insua and Alonso were blistering today, and Keane finished his chances beautifully. Carragher was quality once again at RB, maybe the Skrtel-Agger partnership will be given a run out soon. Agger was very good today too, and Sami. 

Just a great, relaxed home performance, brilliant passing and never gave Bolton a look in. The switching of play and use of width was as good as we've mustered all season. Normally as the need for a goal mounts, our play, paradoxically, becomes more pernickety, but today we kept calm and stuck to the plan Rafa had apparently layed out, passing the ball the right way, and finding openings rather than going sideways and backwards. 

Good 3 points, the pressure was on after the other title challengers won their matches, and the performance was more than welcome too. 

Hopefully the Anfield and Robbie Keane form continues, and Insua is used less sporadically, I'd like him to be our first choice Left Back now.

Edit - Why is Clichy on the bench? And Villa are being stupidly wasteful. The ease they're creating opportunites with will annoy Wenger though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

ASTON THRILLA!!!!! C'mon boys we're all over them!!

I'm expecting 3 points after the opening 15

BTW luke young has been awesome, I've got so much time for this guy.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

My god Arsenal are really awful without Cesc, it's looking like a miracle is needed for Arsenal to get something from this.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal look really dismal, being helped by some last ditch, fortuitous at times, blocks and wasteful Villa finishing otherwise the scoreline could already be quite embarassing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Aston Vill's side from the Midfield on. Barry, Sidwell, Petrov, Milner, Young and Gabby. What a 6 players that is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh. I'm afraid to turn this match on.

I really dont want to ruin my day..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think Luke Young should be at right back, Shorey at left back and Reo Coker in midfield really, but Sidwell and Petrov are surprisingly on form. It's a nice problem for Villa to have in the middle really, one of their best players can't get in purely because he's versatile enough to be deployed elsewhere and the others are doing well. They've got a fair bit of quality in midfield, with Salifou and Osbourne waiting for chances too and in defense (Shorey barely getting a game, Cuellar and Laursen not playing today). And up front, Agbonlahor, Carew, Harewood and the up and coming Delfouneso might just be enough for the season. They're a conspicuously small squad, but I think they might just get by. They have a great youth and reserve set up too, so when the games get hard, they can bring up some inexperienced but talented youngsters. Nathan Baker is impressive I think.

Lmao @ Arsenal's luck. Villa have hit the post twice, and the bar. 2 of them within minutes of each other.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't believe how Wenger has got himself into this situation, where he has to put out a side so bad.



:lmao its a miracle.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

WHAT THE HELLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I lol'd. I'm not overly bothered if Arsenal win, don't like either team, and either of them not winning is funny for its own reason.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sup Denilson?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This is going to be one of the most least deserved leads going into half-time I have seen this season, if not longer. Stunning stuff.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Gutted...so down. C'MON VILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH MY GOD OFF THE LINE!!! 

How lucky are they!!!???


*edit* 

Ah shit rambo is coming on we're fucked. This guy is awesome.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Clearence of the season by Sagna, right there, awesome piece of defending.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great defending, but again, alot of luck for Arsenal. 9 times out of 10 Sagna either wouldnt get there in time, or wouldn't make good enough contact to get it out. Marvelous athleticism. 

Not looking like Villa's day, but they're creating so many chances, they surely have to take one.

Typical that Arsenal get another injury just to piss on their parade.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Here's hoping


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair to Arsenal, so far this season they deserve a good bit of luck somewhere.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't see us keeping Villa out for the full 90.


Also i've seen plenty of games where Arsenal have dominated, only to lose. Arsenal/West Ham a few seasons back the best example, so i ain't going to complain if we pull it off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lucky Lucky Arsenal. So lucky it's sickening. The silly thing is me and my Dad called it after the Milner chance, just typical of them. Fucking ****s. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

WHO BETTER THAN SAGNA?!?!?!?!

I'm going to decline to comment on the match, apart from that gem of comedy gold. I'd take a draw right now, tbh.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Good team's create chances, great teams score them :side:.

Seriously though, fortunate is an understatement. However, if anybody deserves a goal for us, it's Denilson. He's worked his socks off and his passing and touches. Just a shame that he's been stuck with Songy & Eboue playing they way are.

Same again, lady luck


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> WHO BETTER THAN SAGNA?!?!?!?!


Kanyon?

MAICON

I expect a draw now I think.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao at this game, although the result can go either way and it will affect fuck all


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Kanyon?


Indeed.

As frustrating as Diaby is to watch, at least he looks comfortable in the position he's currently playing, right behind van Persie. Eboue's not playing half bad either, although the ball has rarely gone up the right flank for us, understandably given Nasri's on the left.



> To be fair to Arsenal, so far this season they deserve a good bit of luck somewhere.


This is true.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> *Good team's create chances, great teams score them :side:.
> *
> Seriously though, fortunate is an understatement. However, if anybody deserves a goal for us, it's Denilson. He's worked his socks off and his passing and touches. Just a shame that he's been stuck with Songy & Eboue playing they way are.
> 
> Same again, lady luck


SHUT UP LOL


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

I'M GOING TO KILL MYSELF!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Get in, Diaby who has been utter shite, comes good for once.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

FUCKING BRILLIANT!!!

I'm pumped!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great goal, game over, hopefully that's Arsenal's luck for the season all used up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Abou Diaby does it again when playing in behind a striker. I like him as a player. Well played Eboue too. 

Thoroughly undeserved from Arsenal though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

I just want to die..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Great goal, game over, hopefully that's Arsenal's luck for the season all used up.


Fuck that.

We deserve a month's worth of luck.

edit: How did RVP miss that?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

they're gonna beat us 4-0 at this rate


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't even notice that Ramsey is playing.

What's the current formation look like?

-------Ramsey------
Eboue--Densilson--Nasri
-------Diaby-------
-------RVP---------

What a horrible miss by Eboue. How does he let that shot get blocked??


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I didn't even notice that Ramsey is playing.
> 
> What's the current formation look like?
> 
> ...


He came on for the injured song.

I don't think Ramsey is sitting, both he and Denilson are sharing the role, whilst Diaby plays behind Van Persie.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It just won't go Villa's way, Young blocked brilliantly by Sagna, then Agbonlahor totally miscues his shot in a good position. 

Overly critical of Eboue there I think Mike. He hit it pretty well, and it was well blocked. Had he taken it on quicker, bearing in mind he's not much of a finisher, be might have ended up doing something comedic like falling over :side:. 

Peno. Cmon Barry, make things interesting... Get in.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

PENALTY"!!!!1!`1!1!!!!QADB

*edit* YEESSSSSS


C'MON VILLLAALAKLA IXDQG


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Gallas what a stupid ****.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

HIT HIM MARTIN!!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Wenger is indignant yet again, now with Martin O'Neil, and why? Cast iron penalty. Stop moaning you idiot and try and shape your team so they can get the 3 points rather than beginning preperation to complain and formulate excuses for getting just the 1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ugh. villa will tie it up. nice job Billy.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Wenger could take O'Neil anyday of the week.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

omg arsenal are such ****, Petrov even offered to help him up.

HIT HIM NIGEL!!!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> omg arsenal are such ****, Petrov even offered to help him up.
> 
> HIT HIM NIGEL!!!



Van Persie would rape his ass. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I wouldn't fight Pat Rice, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Rubbish!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> It just won't go Villa's way, Young blocked brilliantly by Sagna, then Agbonlahor totally miscues his shot in a good position.
> 
> Overly critical of Eboue there I think Mike. He hit it pretty well, and it was well blocked. Had he taken it on quicker, bearing in mind he's not much of a finisher, be might have ended up doing something comedic like falling over :side:.
> 
> Peno. Cmon Barry, make things interesting... Get in.


I just thought he had higher probablity rate of scoring if he went near-post. Going across the box far-post would have difficult without defending storming across the net. But with the backline running down on him, he should have gone with the more available near-post. Ala RVP did, roughly 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fucking shit defending, i blame Gallas.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

4 added minutes C'MON VILLA!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!"!!!!!"£v$ rSF,klTG,MC VL


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i hate life.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Near post shots are inadvisable, and rarely work unless you're a superb striker of a footbal. Eboue shoots for the near post alot actually, and often hits the side netting. 

WHICH KNIGHT? ITS ZAT KNIGHT?!

Good finish, bad defending. Zat Knight picks good times to score.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking fuck fuck fuck fuck.

That sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****

William Gallas is a ****


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

YIPPIE AYE EH!!!!!!! YIPPIE AYE OHHHH!!!! HOLTE ENDERS IN THE SKY!!!!!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Absolute great game there. Never been so happy to see Martin O'Neil get a point in all my life! 

I think the only good thing Arsenal can take out of this is the performance of Abou Diaby. He was sensational today and without doubt the best player on the park IMO.

Ashley Young for Villa was dissapointing but the rest of them played great and great to see Zat Knight score that goal. A strikers finish


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Arsenal's defensive incompetence is puzzling. It was really the best back 4 Arsenal have available when the equalizing goal was scored (Kolo Toure is better than Johan Djourou, being played sparingly isn't helping old Kolo) although the rest of the team should know better than to attack in numbers when protecting a lead was so pivotal. Naive and silly. Eboue was the one player who had the right idea, going to the corner, but he was the wrong player to do that, he was easily muscled out of it. 

An exciting game with a great finish. Good result too, leaves the top 4 open for breaching, yet doesn't make anything a certainty.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

I was at the Sunderland v Blackburn match today,and i wish it had been half as good as that Villa v Arsenal game


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Yeah Diaby was great.

I can't even say i'm that dissapointed, 'cos i expected it. Well. Toure & Gallas are just so unbeleivably bad when playing together. A draw was probably a fair result though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Arsenal's defensive incompetence is puzzling. It was really the best back 4 Arsenal have available *(sorry, but Kolo Toure is better than Johan Djourou, being played sparingly isn't helping old Kolo)* although the rest of the team should know better than to attack in numbers when protecting a lead was so pivotal.
> 
> An exciting game with a great finish. Good result too, leaves the top 4 open for breaching, yet doesn't make anything a certainty.



No he isnt, not by a fucking long shot, the only reason he played today was because Djourou pulled up in the warm-ups before the game.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> No he isnt, not by a fucking long shot, the only reason he played today was because Djourou pulled up in the warm-ups before the game.


Kolo Toure was fucking immense under a year ago. I have no idea what the fuck Wenger has done to him, he's ruined one of the best centre backs in europe. 

I still don't get what the hell is good about Djourou. He's tall I suppose, everything else Kolo dominates him at. The Toure - Gallas partnership however doesn't work and that's what is making both look bad.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

FUCK 

Sagna and Diaby were fucking immense, Ramsey looked good aswell. Unlucky but a draw was fair.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ He also made him one of the best centrebacks in Europe. Kolo was immense in 2006, but has since slowly gotten worse. Tis a shame. 

I'm happily taking that point in the end too. Sagna wins life, Gallas is a ****. That goal by Knight reminded me a lot of one which Titus Bramble scored against Liverpool last season. When he scored it with the left peg, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought Ramsey was terrible when he came on, yeah i know he is young but he isn't young enough to not know that when your team is winning 2-1, you don't try to beat people in the middle of the park.

He also gave the ball away on a lot of occasions i feel.

Earlier post i said Diaby was MOTM, going to change that and say Sagna as more i think about it. He as usual was everywhere.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Villa/Arsenal will be 0-0, just like the home matches against Liverpool & Man U. They were both crap games, and i expect this one to be the same.


HAAAAAA!!!

What a game!!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Kolo Toure was fucking immense under a year ago. I have no idea what the fuck Wenger has done to him, he's ruined one of the best centre backs in europe.
> 
> I still don't get what the hell is good about Djourou. He's tall I suppose, everything else Kolo dominates him at. The Toure - Gallas partnership however doesn't work and that's what is making both look bad.


You can't live off what Toure used to be, and Wenger did nothing, he came back from the African Nations a different and shit player.

Djourou is taller, better in the air, stronger, is now quicker, and more composed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Oh yes I can. Players do not just "become shit", especially not players like Toure. He was fine for most of last season too. He seemed to go wrong when Arsenal's form did. And most of Arsenal's form must be down to Wenger. 

I really don't rate Djourou. 



Rex Regum said:


> ^ He also made him one of the best centrebacks in Europe. Kolo was immense in 2006, but has since slowly gotten worse. Tis a shame.
> 
> I'm happily taking that point in the end too. Sagna wins life, Gallas is a ****. That goal by Knight reminded me a lot of one which Titus Bramble scored against Liverpool last season. When he scored it with the left peg, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry


I take a tramp in and give him a home. He becomes a rich man after I financially aid him. THEN I SHOOT HIM AND HE DIES BECAUSE I WAS IN A BAD MOOD. I'm still a very bad man for doing that, despite making him rich once upon a time. 

In Arsenal's scenario, Arsene is me *shudder* and Toure is the tramp.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

not gonna lie, this feels like a win.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wenger ruined him? lol Did he just tell him to play differently or something. I'd like somebody brought in who can play alongside Toure or Gallas, but obviously we're going to have to focus only on strengthening the midfeild.

I'm probably not AS gutted as i normally would about that goal, because i already know we'll end up in 4th. The CL & FA Cup is still what i'm focusing on most.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> Oh yes I can. Players do not just "become shit", especially not players like Toure. He was fine for most of last season too. He seemed to go wrong when Arsenal's form did. And most of Arsenal's form must be down to Wenger.
> 
> I really don't rate Djourou.


Obviously, but you should, he has been our best defender by a distance this year and can only get better.

Also Toure wasnt fine last season, he was pretty awful, and he's been getting worse ever since he came back from that fucking **** of tournament African Nations, where he picked up an injury and didnt get treated properly by Ivory Coast medical staff and hasnt been the same since.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think Toure was quite that bad last season, he was shifted to RB against us, but before then he wasn't bad enough for Senderos to take his place at the back. He struggled a bit with injury too, but since his return to full fitness, he's in and out of the side, How's he meant to build form like that? After all the good performances he's given I think he should have been given more of a chance. I don't think Djourou is, if he is at all, so superior that Toure shouldn't be given such a chance, and the Arsenal defence is still struggling, Toure or no Toure. 



kennedy=god said:


> Wenger ruined him? lol Did he just tell him to play differently or something. I'd like somebody brought in who can play alongside Toure or Gallas, but obviously we're going to have to focus only on strengthening the midfeild.
> 
> I'm probably not AS gutted as i normally would about that goal, because i already know we'll end up in 4th. The CL & FA Cup is still what i'm focusing on most.


Players don't just become abysmal overnight though, do they? 

Could it not have something next to the clown next to Toure? The clown Arsene Wenger appointed as club captain in a counterintuitive decision. The decision that was often credited with a bad Arsenal run of form. MMMMmmmm


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

KME said:


> I don't think Toure was quite that bad last season, he was shifted to RB against us, but before then he wasn't bad enough for Senderos to take his place at the back. He struggled a bit with injury too, but since his return to full fitness, he's in and out of the side, How's he meant to build form like that? After all the good performances he's given I think he should have been given more of a chance. I don't think Djourou is, if he is at all, so superior that Toure shouldn't be given such a chance, and the Arsenal defence is still struggling, Toure or no Toure.


Our defence has looked a damn sight better with the combination of Djourou/Gallas or Djourou/Toure than the Gallas/Toure partnership, infact the best defensive display i've seen from an Arsenal team this season was a partnership of Djourou/Song.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

best performance i've seen this season from liverpool. Ridiculously good stuffs from Xabi and Insua.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_BabyJesus said:


> I was at the Sunderland v Blackburn match today,and *i wish it had been half as good as that Villa v Arsenal game*


I wish Jay Jay Roberts would have tucked that ball in to the open net instead of putting it wide at the death.

*That's 2 clean sheets in 2 under Allardyce compared to 2 in 17 under Ince!*

The press were right, we sacked him too soon, his organisation was fantastic!! Looking forward to Ewood on Sunday now for Sparky's return, and hopefully we can keep this form going.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd still rate Toure higher than Gallas right now. But he's not the player he was in the past. Very disheartening, because he's such a crucial player to Arsenal.

And Sagna was hands down MOTM for me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll do, but I'm still annoyed Villa didn't win.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> *I wish Jay Jay Roberts would have tucked that ball in to the open net instead of putting it wide at the death.
> *
> *That's 2 clean sheets in 2 under Allardyce compared to 2 in 17 under Ince!*
> 
> The press were right, we sacked him too soon, his organisation was fantastic!! Looking forward to Ewood on Sunday now for Sparky's return, and hopefully we can keep this form going.


In all my years of going to see Sunderland matches,that is the worst miss i've ever seen.
Big Sam is from the old school of management.First job- tighten up the defence. Nil-nil today didn't suprise me. Blackburn will *not* be in danger when april/may rolls around,thats for certain.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't know Villa equalised until I read it on BBC Sport, because I was watching Harry Hill instead  I had a feeling Villa were going to score and I was right, Zat-Cat Knight of all people!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't believe I'm saying this but with Evra suspended and Rio and Wes out too, seeing O'Shea or then Giggs at LB makes me think we could do with Silvestre out there.

Scholes was class, alongside Xavi, Guti and Pirlo he's the best passer around. Every pass was near perfection.

Fletcher was garbage, I'm sick of seeing him play ahead of Anderson. Anderson was tops in the CWC, he brings pace and skill aswell as hussle to midfield, which is the only thing Fletcher brings. Carrick should've played ahead of Fletcher too. No Nani puzzled me.

Thank fuck for Tevez.

Oh and Rooney is really worrying this season, his discipline since his goal run dried up has been shit. I was relieved the linesman missed that elbow, completely fucking stupid on Rooney's part.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Scholes was class, alongside Xavi, Guti and Pirlo he's the best passer around. Every pass was near perfection.


Xabi Alonso says hi.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

O yeah. And him, I guess :side:


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Breaking News-*Rick Sbragia has been given the job on an 18 month contract. I'd have given him it til the end of the season and took a look at it then,but needless to say i'm behind him 100% now. Ha'way the lads


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Not surprised by this, since Sunderland have taken 7 points from a possible 12 since Sbragia took over from Keane. 18 months isn't bad either. It'll give the Sunderland board a chance to see if he can keep them up, and do well next season should they stay up come the end of the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™;6675413 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but with Evra suspended and Rio and Wes out too, seeing O'Shea or then Giggs at LB makes me think we could do with Silvestre out there.



Believe it or not, but O'Shea's current form at LB is pleasing me, and he's actually not playing as bad as I feared he would. But with him seemingly injuried possibly, who will step in there I don't know, most likely Evans.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If Evans goes in there, who will go CB with Vidic considering Ferdinand is injured for up to 10 days?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most likely Neville


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me at all that Sbragia has taken over, had it not been for the last minute goal they conceded against the champions United then it would have been 5 games without a win, he's got them on a great run and seems the right man for the job.

On a side note does anybody fear that Adams is heading down the same path as Ince?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Haza said:


> On a side note does anybody fear that Adams is heading down the same path as Ince?


Yep. He was clueless at Wycombe too. I don't have a clue why he was appointed, just like Gaydemak must be thinking now. I'm all for young British coaches getting a chance, but when they fail, the clubs can't be blamed for sacking them. They should stand responisble and hold their hands up for appointing them in the first place like we were with Ince.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Nige*,i agree 100%. Portsmouth should've appointed a manager with experience,as the guy coming in after Harry had some big shoes to fill. They won the F.A.Cup last season,for Christ's sake, so to replace him was always gonna be a huge job. Now,when Adams goes (i hope he turns it around,and becomes a success,i really do but i have my doubts) it won't be such a HUGE job. A bit like Big Sam at Blackburn.It would've been horrible to replace Hughes,but now Allardyce is just replacing Ince and the results are instant.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> You can't live off what Toure used to be, and Wenger did nothing, he came back from the African Nations a different and shit player.
> 
> *Djourou is taller, better in the air, stronger, is now quicker, and more composed.*


This made me lol so much.

Toure > Senderos > Cygan > Djorurou

How Johann is in that time i do not know, he is so poor. In a couple of years he will probably be a very good centerback, but he is so poor at the moment.

Good on Phil Brown for going back to old style managing (Y)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Believe it or not, but O'Shea's current form at LB is pleasing me, and he's actually not playing as bad as I feared he would. But with him seemingly injuried possibly, who will step in there I don't know, most likely Evans.


O'Shea has done alright I guess but if he's injured too we're down to what, a backline of Rafael, Vidic, Neville and Evans?

Yay...


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I still think Blackburn are going to get relegated. I don't rate Allardyce massively even with what he did at Bolton, i think that it was down to the squad he had built up from the lower leagues to play under his style of football, with Blackburn and like at Newcastle i dont think he will be able to install that in a squad he hasnt built pretty much from scratch and get the players to addapt to the way he wants them to play. Alright he got a 4-1 win, but i just wonder if it's going to be sustainable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> O'Shea has done alright I guess but if he's injured too we're down to what, a backline of Rafael, Vidic, Neville and Evans?
> 
> Yay...


Fabio









Although he's mostly being played as a winger since his return from injury.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> This made me lol so much.
> 
> Toure > Senderos > Cygan > Djorurou
> 
> How Johann is in that time i do not know, he is so poor. In a couple of years he will probably be a very good centerback, but he is so poor at the moment.


Seeing he's an Arsenal fan and watches all their games, i'd take his word for it that Djourou is playing well.



Haza said:


> I still think Blackburn are going to get relegated. I don't rate Allardyce massively even with what he did at Bolton, i think that it was down to the squad he had built up from the lower leagues to play under his style of football, with Blackburn and like at Newcastle i dont think he will be able to install that in a squad he hasnt built pretty much from scratch and get the players to addapt to the way he wants them to play. *Alright he got a 4-1 win*, but i just wonder if it's going to be sustainable.


You clearly know what you're talking about as we haven't won 4-1 under Sam. We beat Stoke 3-0 if that's what you mean.

I can't believe you don't rate him for what he did at Bolton, and saying it was down to the squad he built up in the Championship, please! He brought in players like Djorkaeff, Okocha, Campo, Stelios, N'Gotty & Davies for practically nothing and turned them in to a top half club, even getting in to the top 6. Other clubs couldn't do that after spending a great deal of money for that time.

I don't think it's cut and dry we'll stay up just because he has come in, but we have a fighting chance now. The spirit appears to be there, and we should have won again on Boxing Day against a team people consider to be bang on form in Sunderland. Two clean sheets in a row, albeit against bottom half teams is an achievement considering how shit we were at the back under Ince, who kept the same amount of clean sheets in the league as Sam has now in less than a week.

It's clearly going to be a tight league this year at both the top and bottom, but it looks better for us now with four more points on the board, and it would have been even better if Roberts had given us two more to put us one point adrift instead of three. Despite that, Middlesbrough are sliding down again, as are Stoke, so we've definitely got a chance of catching those teams up, and there is a long way to go. I'd say we've got a very good chance of staying up, but it's only early days, and playing City later on will give us an indication of how we fare against stronger teams. I'm actually looking forward to going and seeing Big Sam's tactics unfold, and i just hope we send Hughes home in a strop. I think the best we can hope for is a point, but going in hard on Ireland early on will be a must. It's going to be great to see how Robinho reacts to playing against Samba. He's not going to be up for that clash!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie i recall it being 4-1 but i guess im mistaken. I agree with what your saying about the players you mentioned it just feels to me like Bolton was his club, he worked on getting the fans and players behind his style of play for many years, and with someone like Blackburn i wonder if he can do that. And i didn't say i dont rate Allardyce, i said i don't rate him massively like i know a lot of people do.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at KME for being a negative nancy as usual before the game, it's been piss easy, and if Liverpool don't rattle in 4 or 5 it will be abit of a joke.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Shay Given has been Outstanding, won't be 4 or 5 if he has anything to say.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Haza said:


> I'm not gonna lie i recall it being 4-1 but i guess im mistaken.


Yep.

*Saturday, 20 December 2008*
------------------------------------------
*Blackburn 3-0 Stoke*
(HT 3-0)​McCarthy (pen) 9
Roberts 18
McCarthy 27


I'd love Liverpool to rattle a few in today.

Plus, i was just checking the fixtures, and do you not think it's a bit unfair that Villa & Hull get two days extra rest than everyone else, as well Man U & Boro having just one day. It's a bit much that most teams have just one day off in between, and Villa & Hull get three. I would understand a little with Villa/Arsenal being the late kick off on Boxing Day, but Arsenal are playing today. I think it's pretty out of order really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2-1, game on when it should be game over. Still expect Liverpool to go on and win.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Alot of it's about making the money these days, so you have to sell the rights to the Big Television channels which means 'fair' doesnt really come into it anymore sadly. I agree though. Maybe less to with Man Utd as they had that trip to Asia and must be absoloutly knackered.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

First half goes to Liverpool, but with that last gasp goal just before the half could shake things up a bit, i see a high scoring game, maybe even a 4-3 if we're lucky, we usually see these sort of games after the boxing day rounds where both teams are tired and defenses lag. Given is on top form though so we shall see.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Haza said:


> I agree though. Maybe less to with Man Utd as they had that trip to Asia and must be absoloutly knackered.


That's a fair point, i can see why United got an extra day. But Sky definitely have a major say. It would make sense to me, and more importantly, it would be fairer to have had a night game with Hull/Villa tonight as there isn't one, and then have United/Boro tomoro.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

If Arsenal lose and Villa win im sure Wenger will have something to say about it anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Newcastle's defending is laughable, 3-1, and I'm convinced even more now that it's all over.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic Gerrard goal.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome performance and result, although Newcastle were pretty poor, all without Torres and Keane. Top of league in 2009


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

What a performance. 

Lucas was top class, really showed what he can do, amazing pass for Gerrard's second. 

Great for Babel to score again, Sami's still scoring, Alonso adds another goal in a great season, Gerrard raises his total some more and Insua yet again shows he fits in perfectly.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Shay Given just cemented why he is probably the best keeper in the premier league at the moment, he has games like that on a regular basis. Theres strong rumours he's heading to a big Italian club, since Trapatoni, who is the manager of the Rep. of Ireland team, has recommended him to clubs over there. He deserves to win some trophy's. 

Great game though, Liverpool were fairly class it has to be said.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

And now, Chelsea are losing. It could be a nice little lead for Liverpool going in to 2009.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1-1. fair play to Lampard, he never scores lucky goals, so it makes a change.

2-2. That'll ding dang do, I always fancied Fulham to get something. Now once again, we need to do our job.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well played Clint.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well done Gallas. We were crap, but we won so i don't give a fuck.

Haha, unlucky Chelsea


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Boss performance all around. Lucas was great, he could have had an hattrick inside 20 minutes. Delighted for Babel and Skrtel.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Clinton, that will do nicely. Now United/Chelsea which is soon will mean one of them dropping points yet again. 

Hopefully Boro make life hard for United.

Top going into the New Year, beautiful. 3 points clear . Two wins with lots of goals and good football came at the right time. Managed to get Ryan and Martin some game time and rest Gerrard too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Best day for ages in terms of Football. An easy win which is rare, The Skrtl coming back and looking solid, Babel getting a goal, Lucas playing well and a 3 point lead going into New Year with us looking as solid as United, and Chelsea certainly.

Great stuff. Starting to actually believe we can win the title now. Next 6 weeks will be crucial.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Finally got to see Skrtel and Agger on the pitch together. Wohooo..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blackburn have just gone 1-0 up. Benni McCarthy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

btw, Rafa, you dare drop Insua. You dare. I'll hunt you down and Kidney Stones will be the least of your worries, Senor! 

As for Blacburn, safe to say Nige won't be back on the count of suicide. 

Football: Best Sport In The World.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> As for Blacburn, safe to say Nige won't be back on the count of suicide.


So nearly.

It hurt, it hurt bad! To keep giving the ball back and invite the pressure, we can't be surprised. Andrews trying a ball through instead of going to the corner and leaving Robinho like we did was suicidal, as was the header from Ooijer for the first goal if what i hear is right (i didn't have the best view). To be that close to 20 points with Boro & Stoke, only to throw it away really hurts in ways you can't imagine.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Gutted Arsenal won, puts pressure on The Villa to do the business at Hull. This is turning into a nice little saga between the Gooners and the Villans may the best team win 


...Up the Villa!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I was at the Newcastle game today and as bad as we were I have no doubts as to who I think will win the league this year: Liverpool.

I've never seen a team tear us apart as badly as that ever. Funny that Gerrard got applauded off by the home fans, lol.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow. Appreciated it mate. Shay Given was tremendous, felt really sorry for him. titus Bramble would have proud of that defence.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shay Given is a hero, no doubt about that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> I was at the Newcastle game today and as bad as we were I have no doubts as to who I think will win the league this year: Liverpool.
> 
> *I've never seen a team tear us apart as badly as that ever.* Funny that Gerrard got applauded off by the home fans, lol.


You kidding, right? Utd did the same thing to you twice last season, and you didn't play nearly as horrible as you did today. I'd say the defending today, was some of the worst I've seen by a Premier League team in years, minus Shay obviously.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

ARGH!! 5-1  Liverpool tore us apart but we never helped by playing sloppy football and its clear that Joe will have to solve the defensive problem we have right now. Get rid of Taylor I don't care if he is Geordie bread and London Born he has the drive and passion for the football club but he just doesn't have the ability to go with it. Coloccini is abit dodgy can be good and can be bad. Enrique for me looks quality but doesn't always stay awake and lets the opposition in. Given is just quality I don't care what anyone says for me he is the best keeper in the league. Our midfield looks ok but could use some expierence Butt is quality but he can't hold the midfield like he used to and with Guthrie they look weakish. Wingers are great N'Zogbia is a rough diamond just need someone to polish him. Jonas is super his work rate and everything we just need that target man in the box..like Shearer was. Owen is not all there they say that sure hes not as good on the ball but in the box hes the best well over the few months I've seen him miss easy chances. Martins is quick and thats all he is..I saw him shoot the other match and it went for a throw in  but then we scored from their throw.

I can still see Manchester United winning the league this year. Dunno what it is but just don't fancy Liverpool winning it. Saying that ManU have been lucky to win against Sunderland and Stoke saying that they did doninate for most the match.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Considering they're 3 points clear and still have Torres to come back, i'll continue to back Liverpool to win the league. The only thing that makes me lean United/Chelsea is the fact that Liverpool are going down more or less the exact same route we went down last season.

Hopefully Hull can take some points off of Villa on Tuesday. I'm also a 'bit wary of Everton, and i'll start to notice them even more if they find a proper good striker. God, it feels horrible when you care more about Villa & Everton's results then you do Man U/Chelsea/Liverpool


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Considering they're 3 points clear and still have Torres to come back, i'll continue to back Liverpool to win the league. The only thing that makes me lean United/Chelsea is the fact that Liverpool are going down more or less the exact same route we went down last season.
> 
> Hopefully Hull can take some points off of Villa on Tuesday. I'm also a 'bit wary of Everton, and i'll start to notice them even more if they find a proper good striker. *God, it feels horrible when you care more about Villa & Everton's results then you do Man U/Chelsea/Liverpool*


*
*

It feels great caring about Arsenal's/Utd's results for once. It's so nice to be talked about again, waited long enough.

I think Toffes lack of fire power may let them down as the season progresses though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> You kidding, right? Utd did the same thing to you twice last season, and you didn't play nearly as horrible as you did today.


And let's not forget when we battered them 6-2 there back in 03, when it should've been much more.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

What was the song that was playing when Chelsea and Fulham were walking out?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

United may have smashed 5 or 6 past Newcastle a number of times, but we honestly SHOULD have had 10, 11 or 12 goals today. I've never seen such a one sided first half in all my life, not only did we score twice, we could have been 4-0 up inside 15 minutes, and Insua and Lucas (header) also went pretty close. We then scored another 3 second half, and missed 3 more great chances. United fans may want to believe they've bettered what we did today, but scoring the same amount or more doesn't mean you battered them as much as we did today. And since when do teams that ship 5 ever play well? They played badly because we battered them. Their defensive quality was so shocking because we pressed, probed and chipped away at them non stop. I'm pretty sick and tired of us beating teams and it being blamed on them "not turning up", but when United, Arsenal, Chelsea or even City score an avalanche of goals, it's depicted as a masterclass. Newcastle made some schoolboy errors today, but they did against United last season. 

Given's a good shot stopper, but his communication with defence, distribution and catching isn't quite on par with the other top quality keepers. He has a lot of days when he plays like this though, just a pity for him and for the Geordies that he's behind a porous defence.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

ExtremeGranta said:


> What was the song that was playing when Chelsea and Fulham were walking out?


x2

btw Irons!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I must say, I marked when Diego Tristan scored. 

Bring Juan Carlos Valeron in and let him partner up with Tristan again. While you're at it, bring in Victor, Djalminha, Luque (actually, don't) and Fran too. Then you can have a full collection of people I marked for at Depor. 

Alternatively you could just stick with Tristan. Despite Cole's goal today, he's probably a better option than him at times, although I think Di Michele is probably better than both, and then all of them are inferior to Bellers and Ashton, although those 2 are injured alot...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We won. Yay.

:side:


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome win for Liverpool.... Chelsea-Fulham was great to because we now have a 3 pt lead. Dempsey was good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool fans are coming out from all over the place, funny that.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*Gerrard Arrested:* http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7802932.stm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lulz nothing will come from it, but still, I chuckled.

WELL DONE BRADDERS


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Steve Gerrard Gerrard
He's big and he's fucking hard
Spending New Year behind the bars
Steve Gerrard Gerrard*

I'm so singing that when Liverpool come to Deepdale on Saturday!


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

fearing this match tonight, if we play like we have in the past 5-6 games it could be a fucking cricket score.

Im just hoping the lads come out and give some passion, meh anyway we'll see i know were guna get beat so a draw would be delightful.

O and one more thing i hope Downing fucks off to Tottenham, Adam Johnson a more than ready left winger and downings been one of the worst players in our team this season. How the fuck he gets in the england squad is fucking mind boggling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's on Setanta, so I expect it to be 0-0 or 1-0.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

i really hope your first prediciton of 0-0 is right, id be more than happy with that scoreline


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Downing's been fine this season, imo. It's wasteful strikers like Alves that let Boro down. Had Downing not missed two penalties earlier in the season, he wouldn't be getting near the criticism he's currently receiving. Even against Fulham when Boro lost 3-0, Downing created two clear cut chances that arguably should have been scored, a free header for Tuncay, and he put Aliadiere through one on one.

If I were the manager of England, I'd have him in the squad. He's the only half decent left footed winger England have. He needs to be there for the sake of squad balance.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah alves has been pathetically bad, we just cant seem to get a striker thats going to get us 15-20 goals a season. We still havent recovered from losing Yakubu,Viduka and Hasselbaink in the space of one season all of which basically guranteed you 10+ goals a season.

On downing he has'nt been REALLY bad this season but he hasnt really been great either he needs his confidence back which at the moment he hasnt got. But Compared to his other seasons downings been poor.But tbh i think its the penalty miss at sunderland he hasnt recovered from because since then he hasnt been the same player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He can be in the squad, I guess, but he shouldn't be in there or starting ahead of Ashley Young.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Not too clever, Mister Gerrard. Can't make much of a comment, don't even know if he's done anything, or if he has, what the severity of it is. 

Downing hasn't been that bad I don't think, but every time I've watched Boro (not a great deal) he's been fairly anonymous.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He can be in the squad, I guess, but he shouldn't be in there or starting ahead of Ashley Young.


Exactly


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Young has been the best English winger for a while now. It's odd how sparingly he's been used for England.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I've hardly watched Boro at all this season so I can't really comment on Downing, will be watching tonight however. Doubt it will be a very good game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Poor Gerrard. :side:

Hoping to see Boro take the 3 points...but hope doesn't mean jackshit.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Can't see Boro taking anything from the game, especially with Scholes back.

As for Downing, he's ok, but i can't see him ever being good enough for the big sides tbf


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Liverpool are always linked with him, they bought Yossi and Pennant, so Downing wouldn't be out of the question....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If we sign Downing, I will offically disown Rafael's competence in the transfer market. We don't need a left winger with Riera and Babel. Hell, I don't think we need many other players at all compared to what we needed about a year or so ago. Our squad has made great strides.

I saw we were linked with Johnson today for 9mil. I'd easily pay that. Hell, I'd pay 10mil. Johnson, Insua, Carra and Skrtl with Agger around too? Fucking right! 

Insua is quickly becoming my favourite player, along with The Skrtl.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Doesn't take much to become your favourite player does it DC ?

Hopefully the game surprises people tonight and is actually a good game. Not sure whos ground the game is at, think Riverside but not sure. Anyway, they usually give the big four a hard game so if Man Utd are going to win i think it will be more scraping a win than a hammering.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I mean my favourite Liverpool player, but still, I don't get what you mean. Insua > You. 

As for Boro/United, I laways find it entertaining. Boro are one of those sides that nearly always raise thier game for the contests against the bigger sides, especially United and Arsenal.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What i meant was, he has played what? 3 or 4 games now and already he is in your top two favourite Liverpool players. Yeah he has played very well but usually that doesn't mean he would be in your top two favourite players within four games.

Therefore i said it doesn't take much to become your favourite player.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Doesn't take much to become your favourite player does it DC ?
> 
> Hopefully the game surprises people tonight and is actually a good game. Not sure whos ground the game is at, think Riverside but not sure. Anyway, they usually give the big four a hard game so if Man Utd are going to win i think it will be more scraping a win than a hammering.




The games at Old Trafford mate. We do usually play good against the big four however i dont think we'll win or do anything to make us look good tonight going on previous performances, but i hope im right and we scrape a draw or a 1-0. Im just going on hope though.

Also i hope johnson starts on the right tonight, he really gave everton a good run about when he came on the other day.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> What i meant was, he has played what? 3 or 4 games now and already he is in your top two favourite Liverpool players. Yeah he has played very well but usually that doesn't mean he would be in your top two favourite players within four games.
> 
> Therefore i said it doesn't take much to become your favourite player.


Yeah, and I have also seen and followed his progress beyond that. He has been a potential star for us since coming in on loan and his performances in the last few weeks have backed that fact up too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Insua's been one of my favourite players (I don't do lists or anything, just like him alot, not much more or less than anyone else except Nando, Xabi, Masch, Babel and Carra) for over a year, he's a monster for the reserves who I watch every week, but it's very hard to analyse how good he was then, considering the quality of reserve football compared to Premiership. Thankfully he's adjusted brilliantly. He's played more than 4 times too. Think he's played 7 for the first team, all starts.

It's a bit quick for him to be in a top 2 favourite players, maybe, but he's a quality little player. Attacking full backs are always likeable. He never seems to waste possession, and he can cross. 

Boro will get nothing.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think this is an interesting question, who is the best goalkeeper, defender, midfielder, striker who is not playing for one of top 5 (including Villa)? (Based on both current form and other seasons)?

I'd go for 

GK: Green
D: Lescott/Johnson/Richards
MF: Cahill
FWD: Zaki


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

GK: James or Given
DF: Lescott/Johnson
MF: Cahill/Arteta
FWD: Bent/Yakubu


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

GK: Given
DF: Johnson/Coloccini
MF: Cahill/Gutierrez
ST: Bent/Defoe/Robinho


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Given is a stud. Even though he gave up 5 yesterday, he was pretty much on his head for the match. Absolutely great play from him. And I'll take Defoe as best striker. Don't know enough DF/MFs to answer the question.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

GK: Given/Green
D: Hangeland/Jangelka/Bale
MF: Arteta/Valencia/Ireland
FWD: Defoe/Robinho/Bellamy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dear oh dear oh dear, I don't really have anything new to say, typical first half from us.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why is Tevez not even on the bench?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Family problems. Gone home. 

Boro aren't composed in defence at atll and their decision making when breaking to attack is appaling, goal is coming soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I couldn't find a decent stream. I take it Man Utd is dominating the possession but not finishing? 

C'mon Boro...


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Essentialy. Boro are having the odd bit of joy on the break, but Downing keeps making the wrong pass. 

Pogatetz and Ronaldo are developing a bit of a feud. 

G'wan Boro.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Anyway, going back a couple of hours..:
GK: Given
DF: Jagielka
MF: Ireland
ST: Robinho

Still think United will win, Ronaldo's having a shcoker though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo's not really having a shocker, at least he's trying and involved, unlike Berbatov.....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I expect ManUtd to score two in the 2nd half.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I thought Berbatov was actually doing ok, but never mind.... :side:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fcuking cnuts Boro. They've been knocking the ball down to United all night, and finally got punished. Bellends, absolute bellends. 

C UNTS


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Reading through other things it looks like United have had a fair few chances but not taken them. Get through tonight, the fixture against Chelsea is possibly not as much of a must-win.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro are utter shit. Tuncay and Alves have been nothing less than a joke, Downing not much better, non existant midfield, defense terrible and making mistakes, Turnbull has no idea how to gather in a ball without fumbling it.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Downing is one of the most overrated players in the Premiership imo.
Why he is still playing Turnbull over a fully fit Brad Jones i don't know; not that either keeper are much cop.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Marvin Emnes just epitomised Boro tonight. Had a chance to run with a ball, and opted to accept a throw in instead.

Worthless, fucking worthless.

Alves is an utter waste of money. Scores no goals and gives away a stupid amount of fouls.

I hated Downing before, now I despise the ****. What a shit performance, can this dick even cross a football? If he ever starts for England again it'll be a tragedy. Not good enough. Piss off you dickhead.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It'll do, but it's another performance that fills me with very little cofidence.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Another 1-0 for United it is, then. I still think they'll need Ronaldo to start showing his best again to win the league. ALthough they'll win the league if they keep on doing what they're doing now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelsea next up for United in the league. I'd not bet on that being a high scoring affair. Hell, I'd expect maybe one, two goals, nothing more. Typical top 4 game for the most part I suspect, especially in the form of both.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'll guess it'll be 1-1 as well. It usually is with those 2.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We haven't had a big home game this season, so hopefully the players get up for it, and we actually play well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We were relatively shite, good to get a win though.

Scholes played for half an hour and was our best player, again. Irreplaceable.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Were Anderson and Nani on the bench? If not why, and why are Neville and Giggs getting on when you need a goal? I may be wrong though, they may not have been in the squad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Weren't in the squad, and it paid off. I moaned before kick-off, but no harm was done.

Time to put Fletcher back on the bench, he had a good run, but he's back to the Fletch of old.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

To not play Scholes is a complete no-brainer tbh, easily your best CM.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The guy is 34 tbf (I think), probably isn' the best idea to play him twice in 3 days when he's just been out for 5 weeks.

Anyway, hopefully can get a draw tommorow, i'm actually quite optimistic about it


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Southgate seemed relatively pleased with the Middlesbrough performance. You could say they stuck to their gameplan so that is a positive but the sad thing is, there gameplan was to be beaten and just to keep the score down.

They didn't look like threatening Man Utd at all and even at the end they didn't go for it or anything. I heard Southgate saying they had good organisation? I think he must have been watching a different game from me. The Middlesbrough defense could not defend to save themselves tonight and made a lot of easy problems, difficult ones and they really did rely on just diving towards the ball at every attempt.

Also, how is that keeper in the Prem. Simple shots he would save them, yeah but he had to fumble every single one. Downing was terrible, Alves waste of money and just the rest of the team weren't good at all. Arca being the best player probably.

Man Utd didn't look great either although they did get another win and thats all that matters at this period of the season.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Villa / Hull Predictions?

We need to keep the heat up on the gooners, I'm sayin 3-1 to Villa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank fuck for that. Thank fuck Fletcher didn't play the whole game, he's useless atm.

Atleast we're not drawing 0-0 like before the CWC...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well, we're half-way through the season now so i thought i might as well do my predictions for the rest of the season. Feel free to do yours btw 

Premiership champions: Liverpool
Top 4 (In order):Liverpool, Man United, Chelsea Arsenal
Uefa cup: Villa, Everton
Relegated: West Brom, Stoke, Middlesborough
Carling cup: Man United
FA cup: Arsenal :side:
Serie A: Inter
La Liga: barcalona
Champions League: Err...erm.... Man United?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll do them in a bit. I need to research the current tables. I'm all out of the loop on them.

On a different note...CLINT DEMPSEY SCORED A BRACE AGAINST CHELSEA!? Holy shit. Why am I just finding out about this, now? That's fucking awesome. Clint has done well at Fulham. Time for a bigger club?? 

Steven Cohen and Nick Webster are going to grade each team in the EPL. I will post them, so we can discuss them. Shall be great. 

Cohen's grade first, Webster's grade second. 
Liverpool: B+ and A. 
Chelsea: B and C. 
Man United: B and B. 
Arseanl: C+ and C+. 
Villa: A- and A. 
Everton: B+ and B. 
Wigan: A and A. 
Hull: A- and A. 
Fulham: B+ and A. 
West Ham: B and C. 
Bolton: C+ and B.
Portsmouth: C- and D.
Man City: F(E) and F(E).
Newcastle: D and C+.
Sunderland: D and C.
Spurs: F and F.
Boro: D- and F.
Stoke: C and C.
Blackburn: F and F.
WBA: D and D.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Premiership Champions: Man Utd
Top 4 (In order): Man Utd, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal
Relegated: West Brom, Stoke, West Ham/Boro
Carling Cup: Man United
FA Cup: Hard to say yet, prolly one of the big 4 
Serie A: Inter
La Liga: Barca
Champions League: Man Utd or Barca imo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice Idea!

*Premiership Champions:* Liverpool
*Top 4 (In order):* Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea, Aston Villa 
*Relegated:* West Brom, Stoke & Portsmouth
*Carling Cup:* Man Utd
*FA Cup:* Difficult to call before it's started properly, but i'll go for Aston Villa
*Serie A:* Inter
*La Liga:* Barcelona
*Champions League:* Barcelona


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Surprised Reney went for West Ham to go down

Prem Champions: Liverpool
Top 4 ( in order ): Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal
Relegated: West Brom, Stoke, Portsmouth
Carling Cup: Man Utd
Fa Cup: Chelsea/Man Utd
Serie A: Inter
La Liga: Barca
Champions League: Barca/Inter


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Premiership Champions: Liverpool
Top 4 (In order): Liverpool, Man United, Chelsea, Aston Villa
Relegated: West Brom, Stoke, Spurs
Carling Cup: Man Utd
FA Cup: Chelsea
Serie A: Inter
La Liga: Barca
Champions League: Liverpool


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm still furious at that Boro performance. United were so dire, and Boro have developed a reputation for taking points in these games, but this season they've been absolutely shite at it. 

I've never seen defending that makes you so nervous. They were teeing United up to have shots every time they cleared the ball, and the goalkeeping was horrible. As for fucking Downing, he just looked like he always does, relatively bored and just ran around into culdesacs, trying to do fuck knows what. He certainly wasn't trying to create anything. Alves started well, screwed up a shot then stopped bothering. Tuncay is a clumsy fuck, and O'Neil has a terrific disappearing act. Where was he all night?

It seems silly to be annoyed at a team not forcing United into dropping even more points, but I just can't get my head around a team that lives for the big games, and survives by doing well in them, being so fucking awful when they had a real chance to get something.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think a United fan could say the same about how Newcastle rolled over on Sunday against Liverpool. Fair play to Liverpool, they were incredible, but Newcastle were a lot worse than Boro were last night.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Surprised Reney went for West Ham to go down
> 
> Prem Champions: Liverpool
> Top 4 ( in order ): Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal
> ...


West Ham are a good side, but not consistent enough. Add in the fact Bellamy will be going, THE CARLTON COLE is shit and Ashton is injured, they're fucked.

I'd also not be shocked to see Upson go, and maybe Parker on the form he is showing. People seem to think Wenger will bring Upson back to the Emirates.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> I think a United fan could say the same about how Newcastle rolled over on Sunday against Liverpool. Fair play to Liverpool, they were incredible, but Newcastle were a lot worse than Boro were last night.


Exactly. Moaning about Boro is laughable, atleast they tried.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> West Ham are a good side, but not consistent enough. Add in the fact Bellamy will be going, THE CARLTON COLE is shit and Ashton is injured, they're fucked.
> 
> I'd also not be shocked to see Upson go, and maybe Parker on the form he is showing. People seem to think Wenger will bring Upson back to the Emirates.


It's just good to see no one thinks we'll go down. I think we've got enough quality, spirit and organisation about us compared to some other teams, West Ham included if other teams take advantage of the January sales.

If West Ham do lose a combination of the players DC's talking about, they will struggle. I find it hard to believe that Bellamy will stay fit for the rest of the season, and without him, they're not graced with goal scoring centre forwards. Upson would be one hell of a loss, so would Green. I think if they lose several of those players, they might get dragged in to it, the same applies to Portsmouth. They're on a real slide now, and i reckon they could be in deep shit real soon after losing 3-0 & 4-1 to Newcastle & West Ham respectively at home. Adams is still a donkey, and i don't think their players have enough about them to fight for survival.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The differences between West Ham and Portsmouth is the Chairman. Gaydamak's money is not directly being lost as a result of the Economic downturn like the West Ham chairman. He has got stakes, or owns an Icelandic bank I think, so he is losing a host of money.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> The differences between West Ham and Portsmouth is the Chairman. Gaydamak's money is not directly being lost as a result of the Economic downturn like the West Ham chairman. He has got stakes, or owns an Icelandic bank I think, so he is losing a host of money.


He owns the bank that got seized by the Icelandic government.

It seems strange to me that Portsmouth are willing to sell their big players as i've not heard anything about Gaydemak being
in financial difficulty. I know he wants to sell the club, but there's so many strong rumours that Defoe is definitely off to either
City or Villa, even after selling Diarra for £20m.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pompey and Gaydamak are in a hideous financial situation from what I've heard. Rumor is we're closing in on Glenn Johnson too. 



Role Model said:


> Exactly. Moaning about Boro is laughable, atleast they tried.


Like fuck did they try, their 2 "best players", Downing and Alves didn't look bothered. They defended like Newcastle did, half arsing everything, difference was United didn't play like we did, and thus didn't score lots of goals and convert lots of chances. 

Nobody could argue that Newcastle may have had a chance to beat us, even if they weren't poor, we were sensational. Created chance after chance, poor defending or not. 

With Boro they had a real opportunity, and didn't even begin to look like taking it. It isn't "laughable" to be frustrated about that, particularly seeing as they've built their reputation on playing really well in games like this.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wouldn't say Boro had a real chance to win last night. I think if you'd ask most people who was more likely to get a result out of Boro & Newcastle, the majority would favour Newcastle being at home and with Boro having to go to Old Trafford. Just because United had a few players missing, Rooney, Berbatov & Ronaldo still played, and Boro have been in poor form as of late. I think it's a bit too much for anyone to be expecting them to go there and win, but you are completely biased.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Exactly. Moaning about Boro is laughable, atleast they tried.


lol 

Prem Champions: Liverpool or United
Top 4 ( in order ): Liverpool, Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal
Relegated: West Brom, Blackburn, Portsmouth
Carling Cup: Spurs or United :side:
Fa Cup: Have a feeling it will be someone random again, lets say Aston Villa
Serie A: Inter
La Liga: Barca
Champions League: Barca or Liverpool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol indeed Jamie, lol indeed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™;6689306 said:


> I wouldn't say Boro had a real chance to win last night. I think if you'd ask most people who was more likely to get a result out of Boro & Newcastle, the majority would favour Newcastle being at home and with Boro having to go to Old Trafford. Just because United had a few players missing, Rooney, Berbatov & Ronaldo still played, and Boro have been in poor form as of late. I think it's a bit too much for anyone to be expecting them to go there and win, but you are completely biased.


I said they had a great chance to get a result; never mentioned a win. 

United played badly; it was reasonable to expect Boro to make something of that.

I didn't say anything about who United had out (Nani, Anderson, Tevez); I said they played badly which gave Boro a chance that they hideously and frustratingly never looked like taking to get a result (result does not = win)

Before the game you could easily say Newcastle were more likely to get a result. But I'm talking about during the game (made obvious by the fact I kept talking about how dire United were playing DURING THAT GAME). In the midst of Utd-Boro and Geordies-Liverpool, the latter game was unwinnable for Newcastle, Boro however got several chances when the game was level, and 1-0, and opportunities to attack United and deal with their attacks easily. They failed on every one of those opportunities. Any United fan frustrated at Newcastle not getting a result after the way Liverpool played is deluded. United however made it seem as if they may drop points, they only didn't because of a Middlesbrough error. Hence frustration

Please read what I say instead of just jumping out and saying "You're just biased". Every man and his dog could see United weren't firing on all cylinders, and if not for silly Boro errors and playing badly themselves, they could have conveivably grabbed a point.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be fair to Downing and Alves, they tend to look useless or not all that bothered most of the time, especially, Alves who's just a poor mans Vagner Love afterall.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I pity any man who is a poor mans Vagner Love. 

Did anyone see the Vagner Love to Chelsea rumor? Omanggg, it was clearly BS, but I marked.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Role Model said:


> lol indeed Jamie, lol indeed.


eh .. ?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

I'm loving how well villa are keeping and passing the ball, tremendous.

Just need to stick it in the net.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not you, you silly little sausage.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Before the game you could easily say Newcastle were more likely to get a result. But I'm talking about during the game (made obvious by the fact I kept talking about how dire United were playing DURING THAT GAME). In the midst of Utd-Boro and Geordies-Liverpool, the latter game was unwinnable for Newcastle, Boro however got several chances when the game was level, and 1-0, and opportunities to attack United and deal with their attacks easily. They failed on every one of those opportunities. Any United fan frustrated at Newcastle not getting a result after the way Liverpool played is deluded. United however made it seem as if they may drop points, they only didn't because of a Middlesbrough error. Hence frustration
> 
> Please read what I say instead of just jumping out and saying "You're just biased". Every man and his dog could see United weren't firing on all cylinders, and if not for silly Boro errors and playing badly themselves, they could have conveivably grabbed a point.


It wasn't meant to be serious like you've taken it. I do admit i thought you were talking about the game beforehand, not during.

I still don't see why you got so frustrated by Boro's failure to get anything from the game. Disappointed perhaps, but not the level of frustration that you've reached. Frustration is going 2-0 up with just over 5 minutes to go and letting it slip when you're in the drop zone in need of points.

I didn't see or hear any United fans complaining about how West Ham & Fulham didn't seize their chance when Liverpool were playing poorly in those games at Anfield recently. I was in the pub with a couple of Liverpool fans last night and they weren't bothered by Boro, they just called United raggy and forgot about it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Rubbish game, 'nother late goal for Villa. Hopefully this won't go on all season


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

super, super young 
super, super young 
super, super young 
super ****ing young.


IT'S VILLA'S YEAR. Winning when playing shit, it's the form of CHAMPIONS!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Loving the score, we were poor today. All that possesion and passing and no end product, got bullied out of the game in the 2nd half...

If we're not careful people will start confusing us with Arsenal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just when you think Bennett has reached the height of possible incomptence by a referee, he shocks you again. What a shocking game he had.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That was your average game by Bennett standards.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It wasn't meant to be serious like you've taken it. I do admit i thought you were talking about the game beforehand, not during.
> 
> I still don't see why you got so frustrated by Boro's failure to get anything from the game. Disappointed perhaps, but not the level of frustration that you've reached. Frustration is going 2-0 up with just over 5 minutes to go and letting it slip when you're in the drop zone in need of points.
> 
> I didn't see or hear any United fans complaining about how West Ham & Fulham didn't seize their chance when Liverpool were playing poorly in those games at Anfield recently. I was in the pub with a couple of Liverpool fans last night and they weren't bothered by Boro, they just called United raggy and forgot about it.


I apologize for being a soppy bollocks in that case, but you sounded serious. 

Fulham and West Ham played defensively. How could United be unhappy at their results? Boro played pretty defensively, and lost. My annoyance is slightly more justified I think. 

I'm frustrated at Boro because basically all they're good for is performing against the big teams. If you ask Ste, ILMJ or RM, they know I hate Boro anyway. Failing ot punish a poor United side is the icing on the cake. 

And I doubt those Reds in your pub hate Boro like I do :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Boro :side:

In fact there are few English teams I like more. It seems as though I'm the only one. If only they didn't always take points off us.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The only team in the Prem I like outside Liverpool of course is probably Villa. 

Also have a soft spot for West Brom and hope they do well. Peter Grant still lives down here and I know him, and his kids are great as well. Fucking good at Football, not to mention Mowbary has got them playing some good stuff. If only they had a striker who could score on a regular basis rather than ROMAN "'IM BETTER THAN RONALDO!" Bednar.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hate Southgate. Middlesbrough are an ok club, with a good chairman. But Southgate and their knack for doing us at the Riverside makes me dislike them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact we've still got to go to that god forsaken place concerns me.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Only team in the top flight who I like are Newcastle, all others either

1. Are shit to watch 
2. Have shit/****s for/no fans
3. Have certain players I dislike
4. Have certain managers I dislike

And I follow Watford, but they can gtfo when their in the PL or facing Liverpool, which thankfully won't be anytime soon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Teams in the Premier League I'm rather partial to are Villa (although less and less nowdays), Everton, Boro and West Brom. I wouldn't say I like West Ham, but I don't want them to be relegated.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Randy Lerner is easily the best foreign owner in the Prem atm.

West Brom can't buy any players like West Ham, but they don't get mentioned nearly as much as us ? 

Even though Steve Bennett had a howler, he made the right decision in reversing his decision. At least he admitted he had made a mistake.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> Teams in the Premier League I'm rather partial to are Villa *(although less and less nowdays)*, Everton, Boro and West Brom. I wouldn't say I like West Ham, but I don't want them to be relegated.


Can't for the life of me think why.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't actually think any Premiership team fans are great. Liverpool being the only fans i really notice with having a good atmosphere at the ground.

Although Man Utd fans on there time can also be very good. I was at Beckhams last game at Old Trafford when they bet Boro 4-1 and the place was jumping. No one sat down for the whole game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Another thing I don't like about Villa is John Carew. He's a big meanie.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I just have to post this, as i found it quite funny;

Source: http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1502855,00.html

He has scored goals at Camp Nou, Old Trafford and, most famously, Deportivo La Coruna's Riazor, but few will have meant more to Spanish international Diego Tristan than his dramatic 88th-minute winner in West Ham United's 2-1 win over Stoke City on Sunday.

lolwut? The guy has scored many more important goals but i hope he can get some more; he should really start against Barnsley on Saturday.

Kieron Dyer back on Saturday


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Kieron Dyer back on Saturday


And injured by Sunday


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> And injured by Sunday


ROFL



Rex Regum said:


> Another thing I don't like about Villa is John Carew. He's a big meanie.


He's not a meanie, he's just bigger than me and you! We could have done with him up front today, we wasted too much from set play.

I just though of a new Gerrard chant: Steve Gerrard Gerrard!!! He'll breaks rocks in a prison yard!!! He's gonna get bummed real hard!!! Steve Gerrard Gerrard...

Childish, but it amuses me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm quite surprised people are getting so excited that he was at a police station for a few hours and is going to court over a DJ's minor facial injuries. 

Preston have even made a song.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Compared to Joey Barton, Lee Bowyer and such, he's a saint. Not inexcusable, but still.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just find it embarrassing for him and Liverpool realy, the way he and the media paints him as such a saint and a role model, rather funny.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It'll all all be forgotten about in 2 weeks anyway.

Might as well start this now:

BBC



> Portsmouth have turned down a combined £30m bid from Tottenham for defender Glen Johnson and strikers Peter Crouch and Jermain Defoe. (The Guardian)
> 
> Pompey have slapped a £15m price tag on England striker Defoe, who is also a target for Aston Villa. (The Sun)
> 
> ...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> And injured by Sunday


:agree:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ how shoddy those rumours are.

Andres D'Alessandro plays for Internacional in Brazil, not Inter Milan. Ridiculously sloppy tabloid work there.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Villa Don't need Defo they need another target man, they'd be better off bringin Crouch back tot he club imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not expecting to see Arteta, Alonso, or Given in an Arsenal kit anytime soon..


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

They may try and sign Henessey though, he's mint. ^^


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd love to see Defoe, Johnson & Crouch leave Portsmouth as that would be curtains for them with the donkey in charge. My only real transfer window wish is for us to cash in on Santa Cruz so we can improve our midfield.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I just find it embarrassing for him and Liverpool realy, the way he and the media paints him as such a saint and a role model, rather funny.


Apart from that minor incident where a kid ran out in front of his car, which was moving at about 10mph, and Gerrard was apologetic for despite it not being his fault, he has an absolutely impeccable past off the pitch. He rarely drinks, and is never out late. He had permission from the club to be out, and one of his mates did most of the damage by twatting the DJ round the head with a bottle. In addition to that, he's been supported unconditionally by the club, and by Kenny Dalglish. Aside from diving on the pitch, which barely any player can claim not to do, he's never done anything to merit negative press, so I really don't get all this "pfft, Gerrard's no saint" stuff. Unless any kid growing up aims to be totally perferct, then Gerrard is actually a very good role model. 

A lot has been made of it, it's all rather silly, I don't consider it an embarassment. If he gets anything more than a slapped wrist and a fine, bearing in mind the minimal damages to the victim and his previous good behaviour, it would be solely because he's famous. But if they do that, it would obviously be questioned because everyone is meant to be treated equally by the law. 

Rumors of Glen Johnson coming to Anfield seem to be growing, some reckon he's already been shown around Anfield. I don't know about that but it does look a possibility, despite Pompey denouncing the rumor. We've had some other links too, with Renato Agusto, Emile Heskey, Dmytro Chygrynskiy, Darijo Srna, Keirrison, Aislan, Gareth Bale, Michael Owen, Aaron Lennon, Amr Zaki, Jakub Blaszczykowski and Antonio Valencia. But I don't see us spending much, if anything at all. I think Pennant will go though. If he doesn't it means we'll be letting him go for a free in the summer, which would be annoying.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Unless any kid growing up aims to be totally perferct, then Gerrard is actually a very good role model.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Only you could defend Gerrard to that extent. At the end of the day he's been charged with assault, not many people do that. I think most people live life the same way and don't aim to be perfect, let alone think it, but they don't go out and get charged with assault. Considering his profile, he was stupid to get involved.

Up until this incident, i would say Gerrard is a top role model for kids, but to say that a day after what he did, is a bit strong.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™;6693961 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Only you could defend Gerrard to that extent. At the end of the day he's been charged with assault, not many people do that. I think most people live life the same way and don't aim to be perfect, let alone think it, but they don't go out and get charged with assault. Considering his profile, he was stupid to get involved.
> 
> Up until this incident, i would say Gerrard is a top role model for kids, but to say that a day after what he did, is a bit strong.


What an odd post. 

You laugh hysterically at the suggestion he's a good role model. Then say he'd be a "top role model", if not for this incident. An incident that has yet to be even analysed. He's been charged and ordered to court. That isn't good, but in likelyhood very little will come of it, and it will have been a minor, irrelevent incident. So something that will quite possibly end up being nothing in your opinion changes him from being a "top role model" to someone who isn't a role model at all...right...you stick with that. 

The fact you considered him a top role model before this shows you know he's been well behaved in the past. You'll struggle to find any footballer who hasn't made a minor mistake like this. You're never going to find someone absolutely perfect to make a role mode. Gerrard's been playing for a long time now, and this is his sole mistake. High standards people have if this tarnishes him like you're all saying. 

And as for "only me", I don't know if you're making some kind of joke, but anyone here who knows me would tell you I'm far from Gerrard's biggest fan, and won't go out of my way to support him or his actions.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd love to sign Arteta, can't see Everton letting him go for 12 million though, unless their financial problems are that bad, don't think i would want to spend more than 12 million on him though, but he would be a great addition, proven Premiership player, with good experience, who could slot straight into our style of play, just the man, i reckon, its about time he stepped up a level.

Arshavin to Arsenal talk is everywhere at the moment, i'm just not sure about him though, he's surrounded by an awful lot of hype, and at 20 million, i ain't sure.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

20 mil is hell of a lot for a player un proven in the prem, how much was pavelychenko signed for???


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> 20 mil is hell of a lot for a player un proven in the prem, how much was pavelychenko signed for???


14 million i think.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Someone will have to sign K-9 either this window or in the summer, he is pretty much all that is left in Brazil, but he looks like such a talent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a fake to me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> Someone will have to sign K-9 either this window or in the summer, he is pretty much all that is left in Brazil, but he looks like such a talent.


He's been linked strongly with us, but recently he's made indication that he will honour his current contract, and may just stay in Brazil if he opts for a transfer to another club. 

Woukd be a pity, as I've heard good things about him, and we could do with some flair like his in our side.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> What an odd post.
> 
> You laugh hysterically at the suggestion he's a good role model. Then say he'd be a "top role model", if not for this incident. An incident that has yet to be even analysed. He's been charged and ordered to court. That isn't good, but in likelyhood very little will come of it, and it will have been a minor, irrelevent incident. So something that will quite possibly end up being nothing in your opinion changes him from being a "top role model" to someone who isn't a role model at all...right...you stick with that.
> 
> ...


I was laughing at you saying he is still a decent role model for anybody who doesn't try and be perfect. How you can say that is unreal!

And if you look at what i said about being a top role model, i meant before this incident, he was. He's not anymore. I didn't mean it to sound like he would be if it wasn't for this.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There's only one proper role model in football. Paul Scholes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> There's only one proper role model in football. Paul Scholes.


The way he gets away with so many wreckless tackles before he eventually gets booked sure inspires me. And then there's
the way he can dive in even on a booking and stay on the pitch. So inspirational!

In all seriousness though, he's never been in trouble from what i remember, and keeps himself to himself. It's the best way!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs along with Scholes are the ones that spring to mind. Giggs could have gone either way when he was just breaking through, but thankfully he didn't go down the same route as Sharpe.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Giggs along with Scholes are the ones that spring to mind. Giggs could have gone either way when he was just breaking through, but thankfully he didn't go down the same route as Sharpe.


Could you imagine if it had been Giggs on the likes of Celebrity Love Island instead of Sharpe, who could have proudly been raising the Champions League trophy in Moscow? That would be quite funny to imagine.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Giggs having never been sent off in his professional career is very impressive. He seems the best role model in football to me. Also, I heard he once beat his girlfriend. One might even say 'he manned up and choked a bitch'. Respect :side:


----------



## Murphy™ (Dec 25, 2008)

Rex Regum said:


> Giggs having never been sent off in his professional career is very impressive. He seems the best role model in football to me. Also, I heard he once beat his girlfriend. One might even say 'he manned up and choked a bitch'. Respect :side:


Yeah, that's quite impressive, but he has been contraversial off the pitch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Indeed. The bastard chose Wales over England. He should be hung, drawn, and quartered.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still just wonder what could have been if he'd chosen England.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I still just wonder what could have been if he'd chosen England.


Don't say that, it's painful to even think about it with some of the disasters we've had on that left side. Steve Guppy, Alan Thompson to mention a couple.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Add that to a list of reasons as to why Ashley Young should be in the England Team.

I could not give a shit about the England team, but the fact Young is not being picked outstands me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What if Harry Kewell had of chosen England? World Cups, imo :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Apparently Giggsy had no choice over who he could play for, and only played for England schoolboys because that's where he went to school. He says all his family is Welsh and that he was born in Wales, so he there was no choice to be made.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I thought he was born in England, but his parents were Welsh. I'm sure there was a choice, as he'd have never said the quote 'England is my home, but my blood is Welsh', as I can only assume that was an answer to why didn't he choose England. Also, John Barnes played for England despite being born in Jamaica, so surely Giggs had the choice for England.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Add that to a list of reasons as to why Ashley Young should be in the England Team.
> 
> I could not give a shit about the England team, but the fact Young is not being picked outstands me.


I'd be amazed if he's not picked in the next squad for the Spain game. He has to start, there's no reason whatsoever why he shouldn't. Even Boro fans are turning on Downing, i don't see how he can be picked next time despite his decent performance against a substandard German side.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes but why would he have wanted to play for England? To be hyped as a hero one minute and then a joke the next. Going into each tournament expected to win and when you don't, the media and fans hate you.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Capello selects his squad on form, I expect to see Young start, possibly Kirkland too and Jagielka and Crouch at least in the squad.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie1 said:


> Yes but why would he have wanted to play for England? To be hyped as a hero one minute and then a joke the next. Going into each tournament expected to win and when you don't, the media and fans hate you.


You say it like he'd be singled out for criticism.

At least he'd get to a major tournament (Euro 2008 was the first time we didn't qualify since the '94 World Cup), something he never has with Wales. If you were anywhere near ambitious, of course you would choose England over Wales, but i think it was right as someone mentioned that he actually didn't have the choice.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Don't think he literally didn't have a choice, that's just a phrase to say that in his heart and blood he is a Welshman and he didn't even need to weigh up a decision. There was no decision to be made in his eyes, he's Welsh and plays for Wales. That's how I see it anyway. 

As for why he'd want to play for England (although we've established he never wanted to), Jamie, it's simple. He's one of the greatest players in the history of the Premiership, and has never played in a major international tournement. He'd have got that with England, even if it wasn't top bring him any more success in tertms of trophy's.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Wow wow wow, Giggsy was welsh, He was a Cardiff lad, his dad played rugby for cardriff. Giggs is a Welshman, there was no choice.

Not fickle see.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

I put a tenner on Forest Green at 8/1. Beers are on me if they can hold on for 45 more minutes

EDIT- Scratch that^^^ they equalised at the end of the first half

Ha'way the lads.Get in there Kenwyne Jones


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City are going out of the FA Cup. Losing 3-0 at home to Nottingham Forest :lmao


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

And Stoke earlier lost to Hartlepool. This is why i love the FA Cup.

Bolton are back in it against Sunderland. 2-1,now


EDIT- Chelsea 1-1 Southend


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How have Chelsea not destroyed Southend with the team they put out? Talk about taking it easy, and they've got away with it.

EDIT - THE JINX WORKED :lmao :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'll not laugh at Chelsea yet, bearing in mind we're hardly certain to get through ourselves, but Southend somehow getting level is a bit of a shock. Big Phil seems to have robbed Chelsea of much of their winning mentallity, they've stopped grinding out results, they either thump teams, or draw, it seems.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just happy to see them add another fixture to their calendar. With that team out though, at home, you would have expected them to do the business.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Well,Sunderland got their first win in the FA Cup for 3 seasons, and i wasn't there to see it (had promised to watch my sisters kid so i gave my ticket away). Hopefully we get a nice easy one (Southend!!!) at home in round 4


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

God i hope North End can pull this out of the bag. Looking at Liverpool's team, it seems that Benitez is taking it seriously. I'd mark so much for a Neil Mellor goal.


----------



## JD-T4CKTiiCKz (Jun 19, 2007)

Liverpool are playing Gerrard because of his Hearing on the 23rd January, they are playing Torres because he has been injured for ages. The rest of the squad will mostly be second team I guess.

Jay


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*NIGE *Why do you want Preston to win if you're a Blackburn fan?? I thought there was some rivalry there?^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Babel has lost it big time, living in the shadows of Albert, whose had a great start to this game, deserved the goal.

PNE need to feed the beast tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool should be home and dry. I expect them to go and win, and I know Keane will still score in the second half as that's how football goes, but I can still laugh at his shocking finishing.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Babel still has time. Riera had actually been in bad form, but has recently really hit back. Great goal. 

Magnificent performance, outpassing and outplaying them. Keane's having a bad day. Alonso's been majestic. 

Alonso being injured just makes the whole game not worth it. I'd rather have him fit for the league than have a cup run. Can see him being out for 3 to 4 months and it ruining his season.


----------



## JD-T4CKTiiCKz (Jun 19, 2007)

CM_BabyJesus said:


> *NIGE *Why do you want Preston to win if you're a Blackburn fan?? I thought there was some rivalry there?^^^^^^^^^^


He supports Blackburn but lives near Preston.
I myself support Blackburn but I'm not so bothered about Preston, although I'm attached with the reserves squad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It may be a 'Magnificent performance' to you, and you are 'outpassing and outplaying them', but it is Preston, who have just look totally out of their depth.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

It's a tricky FA Cup tie which was hyped up as problematic. We haven't struggled at all yet, not that we won't later though which Xabi out, so it may only be Preston to you, but tell that to all the other teams who get shocked in the FA Cup every year. There are no "only" teams in the FA Cup. To be playing so well is encouraging. The finishing and Alonso's injury however are not.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It may be a 'Magnificent performance' to you, and you are 'outpassing and outplaying them', but it is Preston, who have just look totally out of their depth.


But it is still a good performence. God knows how you would have reacted had we said that when it was you beating them 1-0

You have to deal with the opposition and we are.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha I bet if that was Keane instead of Torres, Gerrard would of done something very different :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

El Nino is back~!

Great stuff from Gerrard though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Pretty good performance in the end. An anxious half an hour after missing chances and losing Alonso, we coped okay though, they didn't really trouble us as they could have. 

Riera is proving to be a bargain, another goal (another brilliantly hit goal too) and he would have had an assist if not for a poor Keane miss.

I still have faith in Keane, he has days where he can't score, and he has other days when he can, but he always plays pretty well and doesn't give defenders a break. He's an intelligent runner and will be important for us until May. 

Jon Parkin is an idiot, cost his team a replay. 

Babel improved when he moved up front, he gave away a few fouls, but ultimately provided more of a problem to them after his switch. 

I was impressed by Preston, at times, when they got into it they were good. St Ledger is very good, and Wallace looks a grat player although I think that was a well known fact anyway. 

Really hoping Mascherano and Alonso aren't hurt badly. Alonso clearly holds the key to our title challenge. He passes teams to death and he and Masch allow Gerrard that devastating role behind the striker, Mawene and St Ledger didn't want to go forward to deal with him, and Chaplow and McKenna didn't want to drop back, partly through fear of giving Alonso even more room I assume.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Preston just didn't have the bottle or quality where it mattered, shame really. Liverpool seemingly fell apart without Alonso, and Preston actually going for it played a part too. Bit of a rubbish game sadly.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm just laughing at Manchester City declining taking Reira on for longer tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be fair, he was rubbish at City, he's improved quite abit, City weren't really to know.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I think it actually came down to them not having the cash to make the move permanent, most sources said they did want to buy him. They didn't utilise him well while he was there though, played him as a wing back alot. No matter what anyone says though, he wasn't a flop, and they wanted to buy him. 

I'm very happy to have him here, he gives us alot of balance, and seemingly just glides past players despite having scarce amounts of real pace. People told me before he signed that he had the ability to score a goal when you don't expect it, 3 of his 4 goals have come almost totally out of the blue (2 scorchers, and a creative near post run at a corner), so that's proving to be pleasingly true.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

City losing to Notts Forest was really shocking; considering the strong team they had out. Hughes needs to start winning games or the crowd after going to start getting on his and the players back.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

City played a strong side from what I saw, Jo and Hamman came off the bench, and the likes of Caicedo, Dunne and Gelson started. Losing 3-0 at home to a struggling Forest is bizarre, hilarious and concering for them. They'll be able to comfort themselves with the intelligent signing of Bridge

Was anyone else really impressed with Hyypia again today? Just an utter rock, won every header and I think timed every challenge to perfection too. 

Insua gave the ball away a bit, but was very impressive yet again. 

And finally, Torres coming off the bench and looking energetic and getting a goal (and don't say he couldn't miss, cos Keane might have :side was another positive. 

And now after getting through, I can laugh at Chelsea: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA. 

Oh, and Alonso appears to be ok. Just needs stitches for his foot according to 5Live, it looks really serious, but that's not the case he was just understandably in considerable pain. What a good day if that's true.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to see Kieran Dyer back, he shot twice and both hit the upright, he got fantastic applause whenever he touched the ball and he generally looked sharp.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I've always liked Dyer. Hopefully he stays fit, but that's asking an awful lot. 

Speaking of injury prone players, I saw that Saha's out for another 5 weeks. Why on earth did Moyes not agree to that pay as you play deal that was available?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Good stuff, didn't look too great after Alonso's injury but imo that was more down to Preston realising they weren't doing us any harm at all rather than Lucas being shit or us looking lost, he nearly got a killer ball through aswell. 2-0, on we go, excellent to see Torres back on the scoresheet and Gerrard looking like a beast again.

And :lmao at that muppet Parkin, but more so the even bigger muppets who all ran onto the pitch, hope it wasn't Balzi or any of his mates :side:

EDIT



> Why on earth did Moyes not agree to that pay as you play deal that was available?


Because Moyes looks like Gollum.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't believe that he's now 30 :sad:

I'm just glad we didn't buy Saha when we were linked with him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_BabyJesus said:


> *NIGE *Why do you want Preston to win if you're a Blackburn fan?? I thought there was some rivalry there?


I live in Preston and have always followed them, more so over the last 4 years. I've even been to more North End games than Rovers in recent years!

The rivalry comes from Preston fans, we don't care about Preston in a negative way at all. Burnley & Bolton are the two rivalries as far as we are concerned.

*EDIT:* Parkin was a fuckin muppet for holding Carragher back, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway unless they could have held on and avoided conceding the second.

Ledge & Wallace were as great as ever, and even Lonergan had a good game today, but it was men against boys in the first half to be fair.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

i cant believe that gerrard got arrested


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ you should typical sports person tbh, they get big in there sport and they think they can be above the law.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Great goal from Riera and good to see Torres back. We looked so stupid without Alonso in 2nd half. I hope the injury is not very serious, we might say bye bye to 19th if we lose xabi now. Keane and Babel were horrible in 2nd half, Babel improved a lot in 2nd half. Dagger was my MOTM, he was boss throughout.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

awesome to see Torres score.. Didnt watch the match but did catch the Barcelona Game...


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ in Barcelona game how did Henry go???


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A message from WF's old resident Preston fan, Daniel, he did make a thread but Mike was dick and closed it and dumped it:

_Probably my last post on here since one of the admins is about obsessed as banning me as a man from Grimsby is obsessed with fish...

Anyway...

Just got in from the night out after the game today and just thought that we were really great. It would have been easy for us being a lower league team to kick Liverpool and play the long ball but instead we passed our way through the game and played some excellent football at times.

The one thing I noticed was how athletic the Liverpool players were compared to our usual opposition but forget Liverpool, like I've already said we deserve an incredible ammount of credit as I can't remember the last time a so called lower league team passed the ball around against a Premiership side as we did today.

In the end Liverpool got the job done and despite the fact that I personally think all scouscers are bindippers I have to give them credit for their luck.

Hopefully we will continue to be the best pure football side in our division and end up in The Premiership next season. If not, I have to say after how the majority of the bindipper supporters acted around my City today, including smashing up windows in and around the stadium aswell as being that pissed that some of there fans were asleep by the Sir Tommy Finney statue it leaves me with one thing to say...

COME ON UNITED, WIN THE FUCKING LEAGUE! GOODNIGHT._


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That Daniel guy was a bit of a prick, but to his credit he knew his football well. Apart from that Jenas fetish which I never understood. Likewise I'm cheering on United to win the league.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> A message from WF's old resident Preston fan, Daniel, he did make a thread but Mike was dick and closed it and dumped it:
> 
> _Probably my last post on here since one of the admins is about obsessed as banning me as a man from Grimsby is obsessed with fish...
> 
> ...


I think he was watching a different game. Most of the North End fans i know agree that the only player in the team who is a real talent is Ross Wallace. Without him, we're ordinary at best. The best pure footballing side outside of the Prem is absolute bollocks tbh.

The second half was an improvement, but we never posed a real goal threat. The first half was just totally one sided it was untrue.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Anyone seen Swansea this season?

One of the best teams to watch in the Championship for attractive football imo.

Bodde's injury and their failure at killing games off is holding them back right now imo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Anyone seen Swansea this season?


Yep. They came to Deepdale earlier on this year and beat us 2-0. They weren't just a good footballing side, but they were well organised too, defended very well and we didn't look like scoring tbh.

We've got a good home record, and we've beaten Birmingham, Reading & Palace at Deepdale. The only other teams to beat us were Wolves, and that awful Southampton second half turn around. Swansea & Wolves were a class above anyone else to come to our place.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I liked Balzi, but he's letting the fact they went out blind him, stunningly deluded and probably upset that the Liverpool fans at Deepdale were so loud and vocal when the Preston atmosphere was talked about so much beforehand. We weren't lucky, we thoroughly deserved our win, and Preston really weren't anything special. 

Why anyone who doesn't support them would cheer United on to win the league is beyond me. Surely that's just boring...Bitter people are very annoying. I thought Arsenal fans were a steaming pile of shite after our league match, but I wouldn't plump for Chelsea or United over them because of it. But fair play, cheer on United, prove to people the Premier League only has 2 contenders and keep hoping for the same winner, year in, year out even though they hate you.

Merseyside Derby at Anfield  Loving that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Get in! What a draw.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Billy Davies going back to Derby in the Trent derby against Forest. Knowing what a twat he is for the way he acts against former teams, that should be one intense atmosphere.

Liverpool/Everton first out was a great shock, then Man U/Tottenham. To see two of those sides go out is sweet, and Arsenal may have a banana skin at Cardiff with the way they're playing at home.

Another trip to Sunderland, just our third in less than two months is a piss take. Do Sunderland ever get away draws?!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Speaking of teams who don't get away draws, Chelsea getting Ipswich at the Bridge is boring and predictable. Even though they struggle at home, it's like every draw is engineerd to get them trough.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Arsenal/Cardiff 

Effin AWESOME!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ramsey homecoming :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ramsey to score a hat trick :side:

Good draw for us.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Do Arsenal fans not rate him then?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That'll do at halftime, as easy as expected. Welbeck and Berba looking good. Like to see Nani and Anderson get involved more in the second half.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Welbeck and Berba have looked class.

Nani still annoys the piss out of me, but he hasn't played much recently so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt today.

We have looked sloppy at times and I would like the second goal early to get it over with.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Another trip to Sunderland, just our third in less than two months is a piss take. Do Sunderland ever get away draws?!


Yeah we do get away draws. And stop moaning,Sunderland is a beautiful place so come on up and enjoy our strong but cheap lager and our easy cheap women


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We took it very easy, but Welbeck deserves some silly hype, he's looking quite the prospect. Berba showing class as well, finally looking like the player he was a Spurs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_BabyJesus said:


> Yeah we do get away draws. And stop moaning,Sunderland is a beautiful place so come on up and enjoy our strong but cheap lager and our easy cheap women


I like Sunderland, it's a decent place, but 3 times in 8 weeks?! We ain't lost either game, and we should have won on Boxing
Day, i think it will be third time unlucky.

The moment Sunderland came out, i turned back on the tele and walked out of the room cos i knew we'd get them again
away from home. We have a habit of getting away ties this year. Apart from 2 Carling Cup games, we've had Man U,
Sunderland twice & Blyth. It's just not meant to be this year, but *in Big Sam we trust*!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Villa have an easy draw but then again i thought that about Gillingham.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

OK draw for us, i would rather it was home but if the first teamers are out we should beat them. We seem to be the only side that's completely cup-upset free in this competition, but i'll shut up now so i don't jinx it.

Man United/Spurs looks good, as does Pool/Everton. I think Everton could nick a draw considering there away record, i expect Man United to go through though. WILL CHELSEA EVER GET A TOUGH DRAW?!?!?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Do Arsenal fans not rate him then?


I do, most of the Arsenal fans i talk to do aswell.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Watching him play for wales and wales u21s he looks phenominal.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The boys an amazing talent, Wilshire has recieved more media hype but Ramsey will almost certainly be in the first team before him. In fact, he's playing absolutely loads as it is.

An eventual Ramsey/Fabregas midfeild partnership sounds mouth-watering, but he's more likely to become a replacement for Cesc as opposed to a partner


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Chelsea, Arsenal and now Tottenham......surely not Burnley, playing some seriously slick football at the moment though......Eagles has destroyed the left defence for Spurs.

Half-time: Tottenham 0 - Burnley 1, deserve the lead.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

GO ON BURNLEY!

Bentley and Bale to be subbed due to their peformances.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Well that didn't take long, Spurs tie it up 90 seconds in to the second half.

...and now the lead a few minutes later. Spurs 2 - 1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't double post.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Tie over then. United/Spurs final seems a certainty, which is not cool.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

I wonder if Harry can win it 2 years on the trot!!

Go on son!!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I wonder if Harry can win it 2 years on the trot!!
> 
> Go on son!!


Its not the FA cup, its the carling cup...

Anyway, decent result, first half was shite.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good on Burnley for having a go that first half, Eagles was tops. Really wish he'd been able to show more potential with us, but he really wasn't given many chances down the years anyways.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good to see Bentley working his ass off, fuckin cocky prick!


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank God Xabi's injury is not serious and should be fit for derby double header


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm glad about that, very glad. 

Not so pleased he'll miss Stoke, because we could really use his creativity to break through the bastards. I think his scintillating form is the reason we've been breaking through teams so easily as of late. I fear without him the old 0-0 curse could return. Hopefully Nando returning gives us a new way of breaking these teams down.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like we'll see if Lucas can carry on his form from the Newcastle game to see whether he can become a potential first team regular in the future.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed. I actually thought Lucas did well off the bench against Preston too. Some of his passing again was great, he let himself down though with a couple of sold-short passes, and the fact the game really turned into a cup tie and Preston decided to show up didn't really help him much, the midfield became more difficult to control. Though I still don't think after Alonso went off that McKenna or Chaplow were very good, which can be credited to Lucas, in part. 

He's still too cynical. He'll learn.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Indeed. I actually thought Lucas did well off the bench against Preston too. Some of his passing again was great, he let himself down though with a couple of sold-short passes, and the fact the game really turned into a cup tie and Preston decided to show up didn't really help him much, the midfield became more difficult to control. Though *I still don't think after Alonso went off that McKenna or Chaplow were very good*, which can be credited to Lucas, in part.
> 
> He's still too cynical. He'll learn.


McKenna's been shit all season. He's been at the club all his career and he knows he's got his place in the team, it's frustrating. Chappy is up and down, but has the ability. He's not been the same for a few months now, but Liverpool didn't give them the chance to get involved, although had his finishing been better, Chaplow was given a bit of space on the edge of the box several times. He blasted over from a corner and hit a daisy cutter at Cavalieri in the first half.

Stoke will present a similar but more dangerous challenge to what Preston did. They're not going to try and pass the ball along the floor at all. It's a challenge that i think Liverpool are more prepared and motivated for than last season, and why i hope and believe they'll win the league this year.

If i was a Liverpool fan or player, i'd be pretty pissed that they're still considered third favourites to win the league. It's pretty insulting, but it's also good in a way that there's no expectation from anyone outside of the club and its supporters.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> If i was a Liverpool fan or player, i'd be pretty pissed that they're still considered third favourites to win the league. It's pretty insulting, but it's also good in a way that there's no expectation from anyone outside of the club and its supporters.


As you say I think it works in our advantage tbh, saying that, Old Whiskey Nose has had his mind-games shite out early this year because he's so worried about us.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Utd will win the league imo, I just can't see Liverpool lasting the pace.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Utd will win the league imo, I just can't see Liverpool lasting the pace.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> If i was a Liverpool fan or player, i'd be pretty pissed that they're still considered third favourites to win the league. It's pretty insulting, but it's also good in a way that there's no expectation from anyone outside of the club and its supporters.


Liverpool oughtn't be favourites though. Gun to your head, would you still be confident of Liverpool winning the league? Just as Arsenal shouldn't have been last season. I can't remember if we ever were, but I doubt it. Personally I was never confident of winning the league.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> As you say I think it works in our advantage tbh, saying that, Old Whiskey Nose has had his mind-games shite out early this year because he's so worried about us.




Yeah Fergie is bricking it. :lmao

He never stops the mind games, so I don't know what you're going on about.

People want to call Liverpool favorites, but are scared to put their bollocks on the line as it's Liverpool. They have a great chance, and it's theirs to lose.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Just got back from Oman vs Iraq in the gulf cup the ground was fucking rocking it was well good. 4-0 in the end to Oman and Al habsi saved a penalty. Was good teaching the omanis some english football songs aswell.

I think Liverpool are in the same posistion as we were last season people never thought we could do it accept for the fans. If liverpool dont drop silly points in january and febuary then i think people will start to say its liverpool's.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

bbc.co.uk/football said:


> *Ramsey must be patient - Wenger *
> 
> Arsene Wenger says Aaron Ramsey needs to be patient in his bid to become a first-team regular at Arsenal.
> 
> ...


UCH Arsen just give him a chance already!!!

Arsenal fans, is he ready?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wenger not rushing a young kid into action, well I never....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Yeah Fergie is bricking it.
> 
> He never stops the mind games, so I don't know what you're going on about.


If that's how you feel... its classic, he feels under pressure so is making his excuses for failure early. His quotes seem to be suggesting that Utd will actually be in the title race later on in the season, they're seven points behind us, six behind Chelsea and play them this Sunday, a Chelsea win and us beating Stoke and we're almost laughing. He, consequently is showing nervousness. 



> People want to call Liverpool favorites, but are scared to put their bollocks on the line as it's Liverpool. They have a great chance, and it's theirs to lose.


Hardly, seeing as if your lot win all of their remaining games you will be champions, it's in your hands, thus it's yours to lose.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Wouldn't say Ferguson is bricking it at all and wouldn't say he is making excuses for the loss of the title at this minute? Infact would say it is stupid to think so.

Ferguson has been known his whole career for playing mind games on other managers and its another reason to why he is so good, he can handle the pressure and on many occasions he has proven to be right when other mangers cannot.

We will need to wait and see with Rafa though who would be better not replying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> If that's how you feel... its classic, he feels under pressure so is making his excuses for failure early. His quotes seem to be suggesting that Utd will actually be in the title race later on in the season, they're seven points behind us, six behind Chelsea and play them this Sunday, a Chelsea win and us beating Stoke and we're almost laughing. He, consequently is showing nervousness.


I really don't think so, that might be how you see it, but Fergie's comments are just typical Fergie, he says the same things every season. We're really not under pressure, unlike you lot, with some people starting to feel you could win the league. 
Of course his quotes suggest we will be in the title race later on in the season, do you think we won't be? 

You'll obviously beat Stoke, and as for our game with Chelsea, I really can't start thinking about it yet.



I luv Mickie James said:


> Hardly, seeing as if your lot win all of their remaining games you will be champions, it's in your hands, thus it's yours to lose.


You're currently top, behind you are a Chelsea team who are hard to predict, and then us who are picking up steam, but still have a lot of work to do just to get near the top again. It's yours to lose. 

Still a lot more twists and turns to go yet, or maybe there wont be and the current top four will end up in those same positions. Who knows.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Ramsey isn't ready yet. Great talent but still only just turned 18. Maybe next season he'll be ready.

ILMJ knows everything and Ferguson does not know anything. Alex will be heart broken that you think he's scared.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> ILMJ knows everything and Ferguson does not know anything. Alex will be heart broken that you think he's scared.


I couldn't give less of a shit of what that red faced, gin-soaked old twat thinks, but nice try.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Ramsey isn't ready yet. Great talent but still only just turned 18. Maybe next season he'll be ready.
> 
> ILMJ knows everything and Ferguson does not know anything. Alex will be heart broken that you think he's scared.


He's ready for wales IMO, he has a great pass and if you play him in front of the back four he can control a game.

Still he's better off being a box to box player right now I feel and benifits (in wales and the u21s) from playing along side a dogged midfielder like Jack Collinson which Arsenal don't seem to have.

In fact, Wales' young squad is growing quite quickly in stature so far this season, from what I've seen Collinson has been tremendous for west ham recently.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Whether he's scared or not (and I don't think he is, but I don't think he likes the fact United aren't dominating in a season where Chelsea look lethargic at home and Arsenal's challenge is non existant), Pelligrino, Rafa and Lee won't be worried by him playing mind games. People pay less and less attention to them nowadays, they're just so ridiculous. He announces 3/4 players as major doubts before a big game, and they all play showing no signs of injury. It's a bit tiresome now. He should just rely on his own management skill, he doesn't exactly need the mind games anymore. 

Rafa can play his own mind games I'm sure, and whether people want to recognize it or not, he's won 2 La Liga's (while Real Madrid were all galactico, and Barca were still star studded with the likes of Rivaldo, Overmars and Kluivert). He knows how to win a league title, and he's definitely leading us in the right direction, much like his Valencia side, we are now dominating midfield battles and playing some very nice football as well as being top of the league without anyone really scoring an avalanche of goals (Gerrard being our top scorer, as Baraja was for Valencia in 2000/01).


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> Liverpool oughtn't be favourites though. *Gun to your head, would you still be confident of Liverpool winning the league?* Just as Arsenal shouldn't have been last season. I can't remember if we ever were, but I doubt it. Personally I was never confident of winning the league.


Yep. In the predictions several pages back at the start of the year, well last week, i said that Liverpool would win the league, and i still believe they will.

Chelsea are struggling, and i see them faltering if anything. United will pick up, they always do in the second half of the season. Everything that was wrong with Liverpool last year like rotation and not grinding out results away from home against sides they should be beating has changed for the better this season, even without Torres for the most part. I see them carrying on as they are, but it will be close for sure with United. The key game will be the one at Old Trafford since both Liverpool & Man U have got to play Arsenal & Chelsea at home and not away.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> Yep. In the predictions several pages back at the start of the year, well last week, i said that Liverpool would win the league, and i still believe they will.
> 
> Chelsea are struggling, and i see them faltering if anything. United will pick up, they always do in the second half of the season. *Everything that was wrong with Liverpool last year like rotation and not grinding out results away from home against sides they should be beating has changed for the better this season*, even without Torres for the most part. I see them carrying on as they are, but it will be close for sure with United. The key game will be the one at Old Trafford since both Liverpool & Man U have got to play Arsenal & Chelsea at home and not away.


I agree, but the exact same thing was said about us last season. All of what made of us falter previously had seemingly gone away.

I think i went with Liverpool as well, but it's so close that nobody could predict it. Injuries will probably be the difference come the end of the season.

Man United losing, they'll still go through though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby worthy winners, just one of those nights, didn't play well, only came alive when Ronaldo came on and tried to make things happen. Annoying and disappointing, but hardly the end of the world.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Derby 1-0 Man United. Very interesting.


----------



## lord zordrak (May 1, 2005)

Magsimus said:


> Derby 1-0 Man United. Very interesting.


what a match derby should have won by more just hope we get through to the final


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope we don't perform like we did tonight on Sunday against Chelsea, otherwise we'll be in trouble.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I do agree, Hulse should have buried that opportunity to make it 2-0 on 80 mins but they still need to go to Old Trafford and work very hard to get a result.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We were shite tonight, hopefully it gives them a kick up the backside for Sunday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

My god what a pitiful result. No excuses, that's just bad. Fair go it's the Carling Cup, but you still want to see your team win all they can and really, we should make the final. Gibson had a decent game and was one of the very few, Ronaldo came off the bench and tried to pull it off, apart from that, everyone else should be bitterly disappointed.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

WTF!!!!!!!

Almost put a tenner on cousin fpts and derby 1-0
im tampin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

United will turn around the 1-0 defecit i'm sure in the second leg, but i was very impressed by Fergie's honesty after the match, saying it could have been 4-0 and that they were lucky still to be in the tie. I think he should get a bit of credit for coming out and saying that the youngsters were the better players too, it's not often that Fergie gets praise for his comments to the media, rightly so at times, but not a lot of managers would have said what he did.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He was right tho, Gibson was one of the very few positives, the other was the introduction of Ronaldo, yet not even he could produce anything due to how shit we played.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cristiano Ronaldo got in a car accident...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's totalled two cars now and got away without a scratch. He's one lucky boy!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

He's such a mindge.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

How the fuck did he get out of that unhurt? The car is fucking destroyed.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

He's not human. Seriously.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> He's not human. Seriously.


Quite right.

The last time was worse too. He went over a trail of hedges or something at quite a speed with his land rover turning on to its roof.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Think he enjoys getting to training early to "pratice".

He'll drive the Lambo instead tommorrow.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder if he'll get it further than he did his right off today?!


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

I luv Mickie James said:


> How the fuck did he get out of that unhurt?


he dived out of the car and rolled around the road


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking forward to Sunday's game, and I hope our team is:

Van Der Sar

Da Silva
Ferdinand
Vidic
Evra

Ronaldo
Carrick
Scholes 
Park

Rooney
Berbatov

I'm guessing Neville or Anderson might come in instead, or Fletcher, but that team should win. :agree:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dunno about "should win", I don't actually think that's any stronger than the team Chelsea are likely to put out. 

I think if it does go one way though I see United winning it just because it's at Old Trafford.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

I think Scolari needs to stick Drogba up front and see what happens... bring on Anelka if he's not on his game, our defence should be alot surer with JT/Carvahlo back. Also I will be in tears if Deco starts. Should be a good match 1-0 Chelsea for me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KME said:


> *Dunno about "should win", I don't actually think that's any stronger than the team Chelsea are likely to put out.
> *
> I think if it does go one way though I see United winning it just because it's at Old Trafford.


Yah, quite blasphemous to say that, especially this season, but against Chelsea, nothing is assured. Every big team this season either turns up, or does not.

I expect to see a reaction from United after Wednesday though, but Chelsea need to get back some form and ease the pressure on Scolari.

But I'm more worried about us, tbf. We should beat Stoke but they showed against United and Arsenal they know how to tackle big teams. Going to be crucial we use the width of the pitch and pace too _{which is why I hope Babel starts and Torres gets 30 minutes (if he can't start)}_


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

RobboisthaStar said:


> Also I will be in tears if Deco starts. Should be a good match 1-0 Chelsea for me.


I've not seen much of him to be fair, but has he really been that bad and is only in the team because he's Scolari's pet?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Neville will get the nod over Rafael, and rightfully so.

Fuck knows the score, could go either way, but it's not the kind of game we lose. But this season, who knows what will happen, it might even be a good game for once.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rafa is such a legend, anyone that just saw what he said in his press conference will know what I am talking about.

About time someone stood up and talked about United's constant moaning about the fixture list and the way thier players goad the referee.

Rafa. :lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I dissaprove of it to be honest. Everyone knows what Fergie's like, I don't think there's any need to go to the media about it. There's a slight contradiction in there too, he mentions a 2 game Ferguson ban before going on to say he never gets punished (although it is correct that Fergie gets away with ALOT of moaning at referee's and Keith Hackett). 

It may mean extra eyes on refereeing choices by Steve Bennett in the Wigan game, and a more watchful view of Ferguson in the coming months as well as some extra pressure on United before the weekend. But at the same time, it puts pressure on us now not to complain about decisions and to stay in the title race to make sure this Rafa (calm) moan about Ferguson has any justification at all. 

He was quite clever and accurate in what he said, and I'd previously said I did think he'd respond to Ferguson's mind games, but I'm not sure this is quite necessary. He's riled up Chelsea and Drogba before by going to the media and making suggestions about them, or suggesting they feat us, to no great effect. 

In other news, Real Madrid are retards. The other week someone said Huntelaar might make the difference in the Real/Liverpool tie, and I pondered with one of the 2 players who had already competed in the UEFA Cup (which as a result means Real can only draft 1 into the CL squad) Diarra or Huntelaar, they would choose to use against us. Apparently Real didn't know of this rule, despite the fact even I was aware of it, and are now trying to challenge UEFA and somehow force them to allow both Lassana Diarra and Klass Jan Huntelaar to play in the Champions League. What a joke they are.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll get killed for saying this, but Benitez's is feeling the pressure I think.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'll avoid murder for now, but he seemed pretty calm and collected in the interview. He seems quite confident about the second half of the season too. 

Doesn't make this outburst any less baffling though. I really don't see what effect it will have.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think people are reading too much in to it. It doesn't matter what side you look at it from, there's always going to be certain factors you could argue about. I wouldn't say Rafa is feeling the pressure, just reacting to Fergie, which is probably what he wanted.

Some things should be kept out of the media, and there was no real need for Rafa to go public. The stuff about the referees was pointless, but i think he was right to point out that the christmas fixture list was a joke with Liverpool playing an early kick off less than 48 hours after Boxing Day. That was plain stupid with Hull & Villa needlessly playing two days later, and in a night game. United had come back from Japan, and i can see why they were given an extra day. The most sensible thing would have been to have played all the fixtures on Tuesday to give everyone the same amount of time to recover before the FA Cup games.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

LMAO Rafa is a legend.. really loved the line about Old Trafford coaching staff to be zonally marked to prevent them getting to the referees is hilarious and truthful to a perfect degree.

Fergie just got owned. About time someone stands up against Fergie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If anyone thinks this rant will have any impact on Fergie or the team, I really wonder what planet they're on. Fergie has faced people coming back at him a million times, nothing new.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

it MIGHT have an impact on the officials. Especially with that huge game against Chelsea is on Sunday. Great timing for Rafa tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nope, it won't. The refs are always under huge pressure going into these big games, this is just adding more tension to the situation, and putting them further under the microscope. Meaning a ref fuck up once again is likely, and the ref taking the headlines.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

We will see in May.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The heat is on. I like it!!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

There was not a single thing wrong with what Rafa said, it's just that if we fail to beat Stoke (not impossible considering their home record) and the Mancs beating Chelsea (likely) he'll look a bit of a twat.

All the same, fucking well in Rafa for having the balls to talk about Mr Ferguson in the way he deserves to be spoken about, just because of his "standing" in the game and his bullshit knighthood people seem to think he is the second coming and cant be critiscied for some of the outrageous words and actions he has said and commited down the years.

The **** on SSN who claimed he couldn't see Liverpool being there at the end of the season and saying "someone like him (Rafa) talking that way about the greatest manager in the history of the game" (no Im not joking) is the exact reason I hate that arrogant, greasy and ****ish bunch known as Manchester United.

Edit - The zonal marking bit :lmao :clap:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I didn't see that, but that infuriates me. 

Rafa hardly lied. Everything he said about "Mr. Ferguson" was true, or FACTS as Rafa would say. I don't care if he's a league 2 manager or the greatest manager ever (he's neither in my slightly biased eyes), he does act a bellend in many of the ways Rafa adressed. Although I don't necessarily think it needed to be said, no tit can say that you can't critisise someone for being an idiot even though they happen to be very succesful. Everyone knows Ferguson can be extremely guilty of the bits Rafa had a bit of a moan about. 

The zonal marking bit was a tad legendary though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked for the no selling for the joke by the people there, not even a little laugh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They were silent because they were savouring the fantastic moment. 

Houllier used to make people laugh in his interviews at the end of his tenure. It's not always a good thing, they often laugh out of pity.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I think they were shocked Rafa was saying all this, I flicked over, saw the Press Conference and thought _'wtf?'_ then proceeded to laugh at nearly everything, especially the Zonal Marking comment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was a good joke, but he dragged it out for too long. He needed to get it out quicker, I'd forgot the start of it by the time he got to the punchline.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's sort of the way Rafa does his jokes. 

He's a funny guy though, I laughed so much when he said "Now I must rush, because I have to visit Robben at the hospital" after Reina gave Robben that tiny tap on the face when we lost 2-0 at the Bridge. And I never laugh at anything when we've lost normally.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great stuff from Rafa today. Best press conference I've seen in a while. T'was a great laugh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> He's a funny guy though, I laughed so much when he said "Now I must rush, because I have to visit Robben at the hospital" after Reina gave Robben that tiny tap on the face when we lost 2-0 at the Bridge. And I never laugh at anything when we've lost normally.


That was hilarious, and very appropiate.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

:lmao at Rafa.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dion Dublin is blind.

Saying that Gabbys "shot" was going out for a throw-in. U Mad?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Think it was actually, it was close, but yeah it looked like it was going wide.

Villa winning without playing well, it's just really going their way at the moment.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ashley Young surely fouled the guy in the last minute, should've been a penno. Tough luck for West Brom


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That was a penalty at the end, but what's annoyed me is that the goal was given as a Carson og, not Agbonlahor's. The other week when Arsenal played Portsmouth, the goal was given to Gallas when he didn't even touch the cross with James deflecting it in. It should have been the guy who crossed it, not Gallas's, who only jumped with the keeper. How they can give that goal to Gallas and take Agbonlahor's off him is beyond me.

*EDIT:* Oh yeah, and well done Fulham for having our game called off today. It's a disgrace that the game was called off at 1:30 when all Blackburn fans will have arrived. The inspection should have been first thing this morning as the pitch was never going to get worse, and it would give the Rovers fans the warning not to go. Outrageous! Well done ref!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fellaini just got booked for Everton. That's his 10th in 18 games and he'll miss both the Merseyside Derby's.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Will be missed.

On other news Carton Cole has scored ANOTHER goal. Crazy stuff from the worst striker in the Prem.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's not as bad as they say, inconsistant finisher, but hardly a numpty. 4 in 4 for him now, pretty good. 

With Everton having only Anichebe fit, they'll miss creative players in the middle. Cahill is on a yellow at the moment, and is pushing towards a red. He won't get it though. 

Arsenal have been dross it would seem. Terrible stuff, crowd were booing as early as the first half, and Adebayor wasting that golden chance was bizarre. 

RVP just hit the post though, they look a tad brighter now.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

This match really is just proving how much we need Arshavin. It's desperate, absolutely no creativity and endlessly passing the ball about in midfeild. We've even resorted to playing 4 strikers now.

Edit: Bendtner you wonderful gayboy, he's actually starting to look a lot better now, 2 in 2 for old pinky boots


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Reina

Carragher - Hyypia - Skrtel - Aurelio 

Mascherano - Lucas

Benayoun - Gerrard - Riera

Kuyt

No strikers or Agger. Yuck.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What's happened to Torres?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Will be missed.
> 
> On other news Carton Cole has scored ANOTHER goal. *Crazy stuff from the worst striker in the Prem.*


How can you possibly say that?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

SSN were saying Torres was starting all day today.

Would of a been a lot easier with a quick striker to break through Stokes 10 men defence.

Gerrard long shot imo. 1-0.

Statically Cole is _one_ of the worst strikers in the Prem.

Chelsea - 25 - (4)
Wovles - 7 (1)
Charlton - 21 - (4)
Aston Villa - 27 - (3)
West Ham - 66 - (12)

Thats why I said it. Obv he's getting better now.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Can't really see anything other than a win, even without Torres. 2-0 t 'Pool


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Villa Villa Villa!!!


*leaves*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If we lose, Rafa is nuts.

If we win, he is a genius.

As of late, whenever I criticise Rafa for poor team selection, we go and put in a performence and a win, so hopefully, that happens again. I'd love to see Keane/Torres both come in together for 30 minutes in a 4-4-2, but I don't expect that unless we are safe at 2-0 or 3-0.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bloody good show by Stoke, didn't park the bus, and simply played really well. Sadly they should be ahead and that missed chance most likely will cost them. I still fancy Liverpool to nick it, but Stoke can be proud of the way they've played.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

They've been excellent, but for as good as they've been, Liverpool have been just as awful. Wors performance i've seen from them this season, they're lucky to be level. They seem to really miss Alonso.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Really> I'm reading the BBC Live Text and we seem to have had good chances, they have just penned us in and been on top of thier game.

I may be wrong, but does not sound we are 'awful'

I don't know though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I marked.

Rafa's fault, don't start Kuyt when you've got 50 million on the bench.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well that was a lovely bonus. Stoke well worthy of the point, and had the chances to win it, but so did Liverpool.

Once again, we now need to do our job.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Liverpool were pretty bad, they got a 'bit better in the second half, but there was just no ball rotention and that was mainly down to the lack of Alonso imo.

In general, it wasn't a shockingly bad match but the quality of football was poor. It was more like a game of volleyball


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Worst performance since the Liege games, first thoughts were that Im gutted and its 2 points lost etc but tbh I'll take a point, the Mancs wouldn't have won there with luck on their side and that luck was missing for us today. Make no mistake Stoke is a fucking hard place to go, especially if you're in the top 4. Bad result, but not nearly as bad as it could have been, although we so nearly won it. These media twats will probably give it the old "Fergie wins mind-games war" and "Rafa's lost the plot" shite.



> Rafa's fault, don't start Kuyt when you've got 50 million on the bench.


Seeing as you think you know how to do his job for him, why don't you be Liverpool manager, win titles in Spain and win multiple European trophies? Torres was not ready to start after his injury and Keane hasn't merited a starting place, despite being given the chances. So yeah, keep telling him what to do, we all know you have what it takes to win football matches at the highest level.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

We're a one man team, and the man is Xabi Alonso. Good god, did Masch and Lucas did anything worthwhile today?

Liverpool are horrible to watch without Xabi. Even worse than Stoke. Gutted we dropped silly points, but i knew it was coming. Let's hope for a draw at OT


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's harsh blaming Rafa for not winning that game. Playing Keane or Torres wouldn't have changed much as there wasn't any delivery to them anyway.

With Xabi gone Liverpool playing 4-4-2 week in, week out seems a possibility. if they don't then i've got a feeling Liverpool may see a few more 0-0's


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got back from the Sunderland game away to Boro. How did we not win that match in the end? Also,keep an eye out on match of the day cos i think the "video technology" topic for goal-line contraversay might pop its head out again.

Still,a point away to Boro is a decent point. Bring on Villa next week. Ha'way the Lads


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

If United can get their act together, they'll romp home in the second half of the season. The way we've been playing though doesnt suggest we will. Liverpool are too prone to scoreless draws (mainly because Rafa doesnt seem to want to take off one of his two deep lying midfielders when they need a goal), and Chelsea arent the same side that finished last season so strongly.

Even as a United fan, have to admit ... I'd actually like to see Villa make a strong challenge for the title. Maybe that's down to the fact that I've got a man crush of Martin 'GOD' O'Neill, and it'd be something new and fresh.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Villa won't be anywhere near the title this season. They're ridiculously to be where they are as it is, the only place they could possibly go is down from here on in


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I feel the love for Villa. They have a manager the world respects, some great English talent and the underdog taking it to the big guns. I don't think they'll be able to cope if they lost Ashley Young or Gabby Agbonlahor to injury, but i hope they can keep it up and put pressure on the final Champions League spot. Anything else maybe a little too much, maybe they could catch Chelsea though. Unless United lose tomoro, i see it being United/Liverpool all the way.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I've just watched the highlights of Arsenal/Bolton and we just looked ridiculously better when Nasri switched into the Cesc role. I'm not sure whether we should play him in that role or keep him out left, he maybe too attack-minded to play centrally, especially against the "big" sides. As well as that, there's nobody to play out left, at least until Arshavin comes in.

RVP is just getting better & better as each game passes, if this is going to be a good season we must keep him fit.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Stoeke are anti-football. We were poor yesterday, i admit (that was down to our best techincal players, Xabi and Dagger's absence, but no excuses). But the match dreadful. Oh my, it was really bad with Delap (w/ custom towel) taking 30 seconds for every single throw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stoke were hardly anti-football yesterday, you couldn't sound more bitter and pathetic if you tried.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Haven't been here in a while.

I won't be bitter or anything. Dreadful performance, but I was fearing that when I saw the lineup. Changes were baffling also.

Come on Chelsea, do United over.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm surprisingly confident about today. Which probably doesn't bode well.

I'm just not looking forward to Fletcher starting in midfield, due to recent performances, but he does like the big games. I wish Hargo was fit for today, he's our best big game player.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fletch will start, and right now he doesn't deserve to. But his form in big games is usually spot on, so who knows. Scholes was awful in midweek, so I'd expect Carrick to start too.

I'm nervous, I expect a tight dull game. I'd give alot for an early goal from us, which just hasn't happened enough this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd be amazed if there's anything more than two goals in it. I can see a 1-0 either way, but i hope it goes in United's favour to crack this Chelsea unbeaten away run. That and the fact i can't stand Chelsea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Giggs starting in the middle, ffs if we manage to get a point I'll be surprised. Fucking bizarre choice.

Oh and Evans starting, he's been piss lately, very annoyed Rio didn't make it.


Fucking bricking it.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea's defence looks mean. Rooney and Ronaldo need to be on top form, Fletcher needs to play fucking immense for us to have any chance of ruling the midfield.

Are defence looks weak, Vidic needs to keep his form up, Evans needs to man up. Thank fuck Evra is back though.

Giggs ahead of Carrick is just a joke, don't know whats going on there. Just see how it goes I spose.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL at Spurs.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol @ no Carrick. Is Fergie nuts?


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Really surprised Giggs has started this one. I'm not a big Carrick fan, but Giggs should not be starting these types of games anymore. Big gamble to prefer Giggs to Carrick.

I should probably learn not to question SAF, but here I am...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Deserved lead. Someone please take away Howard Webb's whistle, fucking annoying ****.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Deserved lead. Someone please take away Howard Webb's whistle, fucking annoying ****.


I'd rather hear his whistle than listen to the Japanese commentators orgasm every time Park Ji-Sung touches the ball on the stream I'm watching.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Awful, awful defending from Chelsea on that last goal, well both of them in fact.

Second half should be a 'bit better considering Chelsea now have to go for it, still expect 1-1


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ahhhhh...

Haven't shouting like that in a long time in those last 2 mins.

Good half I spose, had a lot of possesion. Just hope we push on and go for a 2nd, if we sit back Chelsea will break us down with ease.

Evra is back to being Jesus, quality performance once again.

Keep it up lads.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Disgraceful from the linesman on Ronaldo's goal. We shouldn't be being punished due to the linesman not having any awareness.

Still Nemanja is a superhero and I'll take the lead so far. As long as we don't just sit back now we should be alright.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We will sit back, we always do sadly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It is inevitable, if we keep a high line we nullify a lot of the threat of Drogba, but we will sit back and let them launch direct balls up to him and work around that.

To be fair to Giggsy, he has been class. He can't pass, but he has been great. Fletch looks anxious everytime he gets the ball, as does Berb surprisingly.

Ji will make us a goal in the second half.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

I keep meaning to stick £10 on Vidic for first goal. Think that's at least the third time he's scored first this season.

Looking good so far, but I'd expect Chelsea to be much stronger in the second half unfortunately.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Dominate from United, scoreline was a fair reflection on the match. I've honestly never seen a worse defensive performance from Chelski


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That's why we're champions.

Everyone was great, with the exception of Fletcher.

Chelsea are dead. I said at the start of the season I thought Scolari would ruin them, and so far he is doing a good job of it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea's backbone is non existant. 

Drogba is worthless when he isn't up for it (seemingly he only bothers against us nowadays).

Mikel and Ballack are really awful. 

Very bad weekend, not helped by the fact Chelsea surely can't get worse in their next away game, which happens to be at Anfield. Hoo-fucking-ray.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn good performance from practically everyone.

Was great seeing us not sit back after taking the lead for once.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Love it, fucking love it.

Quality performance all round, even if Chelsea weren't up to scratch.

Park was a duracell beast today. Kid's got three lungs. Hope Evra is okay, so consistently awesome.

Ronaldo was enjoying himself out there shame he didnt get a goal you can tell he wanted it badly, played with a smile on his face today.

Loving the look of the league table at the moment. Its only a matter of time...


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Rooney and Webb are a disgrace, only adding more weight to Rafa's statement. Respect campagin? My arse.

United played well, especially at the back but Chelsea were fucking abject, dire, terrible, everything else. Scolari will be gone if they dont get past Southend.

As far as Im concerned its us and United from here on in as far as the title goes - bring it on.


----------



## MUFC619 (May 2, 2008)

Am a proud United fan and i have to say that the ref was A TOTAL DISGRACE despite the win
should've been 5-0 too bad we weren't given a penalty coz Mr.Webb was such a chicken shit, and Ronaldo wasn't offside.
oh well why am i complaining, its now between us and liverpool and I believe it will go on till the last week of the season!!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Webb was a mess, but United were lucky to have 11 men by the time they scored their goal. 

He was terrible all round really, both teams can afford to feel aggrieved after his decisions today, sadly Chelsea don't have much of a case because I think United could have played 6 players today against Chelsea's 11 and still won easily.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry Redknapp is shite btw, all this "Harry Houdini" nonsense is finally being exposed. They're in a relagation scrap imo, although tbf around another 10 teams are..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Should have been more than 3, that's the only disappointment I can think of. Chelsea were shit, and we were the total opposite.

Bring on Wigan on Wednesday.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bit much there KME, Chelsea weren't THAT bad. Still think is was a great performance for us.

Happy Fergie kept his mouth shut it that interview, nothing more needs to be said about Rafa's comments, talking was done today on the pitch

faaacchht.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Bring on Wigan on Wednesday.


Don't expect an easy game against them, unlike today you'll be playing against a side who aren't a complete set of passionless fannies.



> Happy Fergie kept his mouth shut it that interview, nothing more needs to be said about Rafa's comments, talking was done today on the pitch


Care to explain how? When did Rafa say anything to the effect of "United cant beat Chelsea" or "United wont catch us"? He simply pointed out amongst other things how crap the officials were at OT when confronted by United players and managers (proven once again today), why wasn't Rooney sent off in the first half again?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anybody else see the expression of pure fear on Carragher's face there? He was bricking it. :argh:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I said we should win and we did. :side:

Everyone was brilliant today, I just hope Evra is alright. 

Hopefully we'll be top of the league when Liverpool next play. :agree:


----------



## Wesey (Jul 9, 2006)

Chelsea played absolutely terrible! They just wernt bothered especially Drogba. Man Utd played such a clever and overall a great game of football and i can see them winning the premiership and i cant see Chelsea finishing even in second place. I know i shouldn't judge everything on one game but if this is anything to go by Chelsea need to get rid of some players and bring in younger talent. Deco in my opinion has to go!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Bit much there KME, Chelsea weren't THAT bad. Still think is was a great performance for us.
> 
> Happy Fergie kept his mouth shut it that interview, nothing more needs to be said about Rafa's comments, talking was done today on the pitch
> 
> faaacchht.


I think they were that bad. I thought they were really, really bad. I think the way Drogba wimped out of everything, the way nobody wanted the ball, the general absense of Lampard and the bottling of Ballack, Mikel and Deco meant they wouldn't have scored if they played all day. 

The 9 v 11 thing though was a deliberate exaggeration to show how bad I thought Chelsea played. 

Scolari suffered tactically in a big game yet again. I'm supposing he'll probably improve his dismal record at Anfield though.




T-C said:


> Anybody else see the expression of pure fear on Carragher's face there? He was bricking it. :argh:


Naaaaa. Carra wears the same expression all the time unless he's shouting or laughing. He did however laugh at the suggestion that Rafa was angry in his press conference.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i never thought someone could play lot worse than we did against Stoke. Chelsea just outdid us. Shocking performance. It's down to Liverpool and United now. We should have been 10-12 pts ahead of anyone now, but those stupidly dropped points against weaker teams are continuing to haunt us. A bit scared, but this is the time for players to step and show to the world that they are capable of handling the pressure.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Giggs played fantastic. He was my man of the match. Park was also very good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Park runs alot and works hard, but he's way below the quality of anyone else in the side, he's got a lurid first touch, a poor cross and doesn't shoot early enough. Thank goodness for him he can run and he can do it all day.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm honestly shocked people are writing off Chelsea. They're 3rd favourites but really, a 4 point gap is nothing, they've more than got a chance of winning it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

KME said:


> Park runs alot and works hard, but he's way below the quality of anyone else in the side, he's got a lurid first touch, a poor cross and doesn't shoot early enough. Thank goodness for him he can run and he can do it all day.


He's a grindy player. Not as physically talented as others, but will give maximum effort.

Disappointed with the result, tbh. I was really hoping for a draw, so that Arsenal could gain points on everyone. Oh well.

Not much to say about the match, other than Drogba was dreadful. I enjoyed to see him suck.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

KME said:


> Park runs alot and works hard, but he's way below the quality of anyone else in the side, he's got a lurid first touch, a poor cross and doesn't shoot early enough. Thank goodness for him he can run and he can do it all day.


Park is one of the most consistent players in the Premiership. Not only for the fact of his work rate but he is a all-round good player. I would put Park up there with some of the big boys. Yes he isn’t the next Ronaldo or Rooney, but he is much more consistently good than they are.



> Not much to say about the match, other than Drogba was dreadful. I enjoyed to see him suck.


Don't we all?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Park's technical skills are limited, and he has lost a bit of pace since his knee ligaments being wrecked, but he has such a good footballing brain.

His movement is so important for us. He does the out to in runs better than anyone else in the premiership and therefore creates space for others, most notably the full back on his side. Not only that but he is one of the few players in our team who does his best to encourage one touch, pass and move football in the final third.

He's a little gem and I'm glad Fergie thinks so highly of him. I say give the man a new contract immediately.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

vidic blocking terry and di santo for berbatov's goal was brilliant stuff. he has been immense for united


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

rawesjericho said:


> vidic blocking terry and di santo for berbatov's goal was brilliant stuff. he has been immense for united


I have to admit, that was funny and clever at the same time. I thought the United crowd were brilliant from what i saw of it. "Terry, Terry give us a wave" was my personal favourite. I read in the paper that there was an offensive song about Ronaldo's crash, but i didn't hear it on TV. Does anybody know what it was?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Vidic has been unbelievable this season. He's been United's best player so far this season and he's fast convincing me he's the best defender in the world. Pretty incredible considering i wouldn't have had him as United's best defender at the start of the season


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Nige™ said:


> I read in the paper that there was an offensive song about Ronaldo's crash, but i didn't hear it on TV. Does anybody know what it was?


"You should have died in the tunnel." :no:


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I heard about that, but predictably Chelsea were way too quiet to hear a thing they said through the TV. It's odd how quiet they'v become. When we went to the Bridge in 2003 for the 4th place decider (the one where Gronkjaer scored) they were incredibly loud, really vibrant and you could barely hear our fans. Nowadays we go to their place and all you can hear for 90 minutes is the Anfield songbook, mixed in with the odd "Chelsea, Chelsea" if they're doing well.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

united fans: Can you hear the rentboys sing? No, No, Can you hear the Rentboys sing? I can't hear a fucking thing Shhhhhhh


----------



## The Whole F'N Show (Apr 11, 2006)

T-C said:


> Park's technical skills are limited, and he has lost a bit of pace since his knee ligaments being wrecked, but he has such a good footballing brain.
> 
> His movement is so important for us. He does the out to in runs better than anyone else in the premiership and therefore creates space for others, most notably the full back on his side. Not only that but he is one of the few players in our team who does his best to encourage one touch, pass and move football in the final third.
> 
> He's a little gem and I'm glad Fergie thinks so highly of him. I say give the man a new contract immediately.


Did he not sign one not that long ago? Great decision if he did.

As for yesterday's match, United went out and put down a marker to the rest of the league. We were as close yesterday to last season's performances than we have been all season. Chelsea just didnt look interested and their fans must be worried as all their big players are the wrong side of 30 and they dont seem to have any youth coming through.

Fergie's reponse to Rafa was brillant. Deranged :lmao!!

ARE YOU WATCHING MERSEYSIDE?? We could be top of the league by the time Liverpool play next


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I marked.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Buzzin off the weekend.

Benitez has bottled it and so have liverpool.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

There's 17 games to go, and we still play you at OT


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

MUF IS BACK!!!

Thread hasn't been the same tbh.

Welcome.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> "You should have died in the tunnel." :no:


ROFL!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> There's 17 games to go, and we still play you at OT


U got dominated by stoke, nuff said.

Benitez is shitting it, these comments hes coming out with are rediculous.

We have 2 games in hand, against Wigan and Fulham at home. We've played all our hard away games. We will piss the league.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

There's the Ronaldo Fulham joke:

Al Fayed wants to buy Ronaldo.

Not to play football, but to teach his chauffeurs how to crash in a tunnel.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> U got dominated by stoke, nuff said.


Not keen on dominated, but we played shite at a hard away ground and easily could have lost, but we still gained a point. You yourselves were fortunate to get the win there, our luck was missing when Gerrard's effort hit the outside instead of inside the post.



> Benitez is shitting it, these comments hes coming out with are rediculous.


Everything he said is true and you know it lad, Unites have pulled all sorts of shite for years, he's just the first person within the Premiership who actually has had the balls to say it.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

It isnt true tho, factttttttt.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T.Gale, you said Chelsea were winning everything to me on MSN not long ago. Your rapid changes in opinions can't fool us! 

And everything Rafa said was true. Not exactly appropriate, but all true. 

Stoke didn't dominate us, draw was fair, as it would have been when United went there.

Gary Neville couldn't knock my Nan down, let alone Rafa. 

Fergie's response to Rafa would have been great if he didn't try to make out Rafa was really angry. Considering Ferguson's face has turned purple from getting angry so much, and Rafa was cool as a cucumber in his interview I think Alex's response to Rafa sounded like someone who was rather annoyed at finally being told exactly what he is. Publicly. Funny isn't it that neutrals have come out and supported Rafa, but only United fans and Fergie sympathizers are denying that Rafa was speaking the truth. Granted it was a bit odd and maybe unnecessary, but you need to have a long hard look at yourself if you think what Rafa said was somehow ridiculous. 

We've hardly bottled it. We drew 2-2- with Hull, then failed to beat Arsenal when they had 10 men and no Fabregas. Our response? 3-0 and 5-1 within 2 days.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Great start up 1-0 in under a minute but since then, not playing particulary well tho, Tevez guilty of wasting a gift wrapped chance.

Need to up our game second half. Hope Rooney's not out for long.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Southend you beauties 

Fuck you Ballack


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Chelsea will probably go on to win it now, it was always going to take a defensive error to break them down, but that should give them some confidence.

Joe Cole is the most overrated player in premiership history


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*cough* Jermain Defoe *cough* Stuart Downing *cough*


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Mikel is just so bad. Thank fuck he pissed off to Chelsea.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

3Dee said:


> *cough* Jermain Defoe *cough* Stuart Downing *cough*


Overrated, but do at least have something to offer to there teams.

Everytime he touches the ball, he'll get it, take about 8 touches and either lose it or watch it go out for a corner/throw in. Shite footballer


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good win tonight, not a great performance by any means, but a good 3 points.

The defence is rock solid, Vida being player of the season so far.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

If he's out for a signifigant ammount of time, then Rooney is a massive loss. Especially considering he seemed to be showing signs of another one of his purple patches


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joe Cole was arguably England's best player until the last few months. He really has had a bad season after looking to be at the top of his game and a real threat to everyone a year ago. Ashley Young's time to start on the left for England has come!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

kennedy=god said:


> *If he's out for a signifigant ammount of time, then Rooney is a massive loss*. Especially considering he seemed to be showing signs of another one of his purple patches


3 weeks according to SkySportsNews. Did any of the Manchester United fans on here go to the match tonight?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Losing Rooney for 3 weeks is huge, it wouldn't be as a big blow for Berba and Tevez had looked good, but hasn't worked once yet, and if I'm honest Berba and Welbeck looked more promising.

Just when things turn our way table wise, we get two huge injuries. Just another sign that nothing is a given or a dead cert this season.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently Benitez has rejected Liverpool's new contract offer

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7827052.stm


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

He's right in what he's doing. Parry cos us the signings of Vidic, Alves, Ronaldo and Simao through his incompetence. The less power he has the better. 

However the timing of this, just before Everton and Chelsea, is quite abysmal, and yet more behind the scenes issues being bought to public attention is really dissapointing. 

Hicks, Gillett and Parry out.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

There's news saying that Kaka is going to Man City, is that rit ?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think nothing's been agreed, transfer fee wise. But Man City definitely want to sign him. And from what i've read, Milan have given Kaka permission to talk with City. So it would seem that a deal is close to happening.

Apparently also, according to Sky Sports News, Craig Bellamy wants to leave West Ham and goto Spurs. But West Ham have turned down his request to be able to leave for Spurs. He was also apparently offered a contract extension yesterday, but turned that down too.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

BASTARD! 

Pennant is saying it's his preference to stay and fight for his place. The problem is he knows the place isn't up for grabs, it basically belongs to Kuyt and Babel gets when Kuyt goes up front. Pennant is well aware he won't get any games, but is enough of a mercenary to just stick around without playing time so he can get good money. 

He reckons he's Winston Bogarde.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pennant's a cock! All that needs to be said.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Tough game for us today against *Villa*.Should be a good atmosphere,too,as Villa are flying high and will probably almost sell out their allocation. I'd take a point,now,as long as Blackburn do us a favour and beat the Mags.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know what happened in between last season and august, but i have always seen Pennant as the perfect solution for our right wing problem. He was our best player on the first half of last season. He can be lazy sometimes, but he has glorious crossing ability. I can understand why Rafa loves Kuyt very much, but there's no reason why he shouldn't start with Pennant in right, especially at Anfield. 
He's actually a Liverpool fan since he was a kid, so that's maybe one of the reason why he doesn't want to move. lol.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I marked for the Winston Bogarde reference.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Premier League commentating is terrible. 

I've just been informed in the last ten minutes that Cech has made an uncharacteristic mistake at the Bridge, despite the fact he makes clangers for fun these days, and that the Golden Gloves are always contested between Van Der Sar and Cech in spite of the fact Reina's won it three years in a row. 

How do these people get paid to commentate...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GET IN BERBATOV! 1-0 United


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We were shit, oh well, got the win.

And fuck Chelsea, the awful ****s.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd lick Berba right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was pretty poo poo all afternoon, but I can't say I care now. :side:

Disappointed Stoke didn't take anything, but Villa win again :hb


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Could see that coming from a mile off, maybe we'll take note and fucking develop a similar winning mentality, although I wont get my hopes up.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another deflected goal for Frank Lampard. 

Top of the league, about time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking ManUTd and Chelsea taking the points late.

Ugh. Horrible.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck you Big Sam, that is all.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Mike Reed * is a fucking awful referee. We were raped of 3 points today. The first Villa goal was handball and the second one (via penalty) was first offside and secondly a foul outside the box.

No shit,their first goal is a disgrace and if it was one of the big 4 it'd be all over the news for days,but i just got back from the STADIUM of LIGHT and it gets *one fucking sentence on text.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Fuck you Big Sam, that is all.


:lmao

I hope Sam enjoys his glass of wine tonight, but i'm sure he will.

You lot hounded him out, deal with it! It's not Sam's fault a bunch of idiotic fans treated him like shit when he wasn't doing that bad of a job. He got better results than Keegan did, but because he plays attractive football, it doesn't matter about the result.

2 more for Super Jason & 1 for Benni, who is this Roque Santa Cruz?!!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> I hope Sam enjoys his glass of wine tonight, but i'm sure he will.
> 
> ...


Don't grief King Kev,the geor*ies on here will kill themselves. 
I was over the moon when the rags fired Big Sam,i was even happier when they give the job to the bottler.

Did Blackburn play well today,Nige? You've got another trip to Wearside next week


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CM_BabyJesus said:


> Don't grief King Kev,the geor*ies on here will kill themselves.
> I was over the moon when the rags fired Big Sam,i was even happier when they give the job to the bottler.
> 
> Did Blackburn play well today,Nige? You've got another trip to Wearside next week


We were poor to be honest, but 3 goals, a clean sheet and out of the drop zone is fine for me. If i wasn't so hungover, i'd enjoy it more, even with North End beating the dingles too. Amazing to see Ross Wallace not involved in either of the goals.:shocked:


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^No,but he almost scored a wonder goal. And Stephen Elliot (still loved up here) worked wonders for that first pen!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

3 games without Ashley Young


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My thoughts exactly. Good chance to prove they don't rely on him though, and if it goes wrong and they fall out of the top 4, we know why. Atleast he's only missing two league games.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

True that!

What happened to my rage meme?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

really glad we took the points.

I would have been irate if we had lost or drew with Hull today. 

Nasri's left footed finish was class. Precise location, and an excellent shot. Nice marking by Djourou on Cousin's goal. Those, that deflection was a bit unlucky. :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

CM_BabyJesus said:


> Don't grief King Kev,the geor*ies on here will kill themselves.
> I was over the moon when the rags fired Big Sam,i was even happier when they give the job to the bottler.


:lmao at Rags, calm down with all the hate.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

We did deserve to win in the end, in fact, i'm a 'bit dissapointed we didn't get more. We've done excellently since Cesc has gone, 4 wins in a row now. Adebayor & RVP have got a brilliant partnership, one of the best partnership's in Europe, they were both brilliant yesterday, more so RVP. Bendtner was great when he came on as well, unlucky not to get another one in the last minute.If only Clichy didn't have the mental capacity of a 2 year old, Eboue could stop being so shit & RVP could end his love affair with the woodwork.

I think Villa could miss Youn, but still, in those 2 games where he's not going to play i think we have to go to Everton & Tottenham, so i can't see us being 4th by the time he's back

Edit: Look who's bottom


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao at Rags, calm down with all the hate.



I'm a Sunderland fan. Its in my nature to hate the Mags. We play you again in 13 days time at Sid James' Park. Can't wait


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Mike Reed is a fucking awful referee. We were raped of 3 points today. The first Villa goal was handball and the second one (via penalty) was first offside and secondly a foul outside the box.
> 
> No shit,their first goal is a disgrace and if it was one of the big 4 it'd be all over the news for days,but i just got back from the STADIUM of LIGHT and it gets one fucking sentence on text.


This is true. Agbonlahor is a **** too.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Bye Bye Bellamy 

10 million and Elano or Sturridge if you fuck off to City or 10 million and Bent if you fuck off to Tottenham 

Good Game at Upton Park today (Y)


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Ugh... I hate Bellamy. I would rather he goes to City.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bellamy's a plonker. I'd take 10mil if I were West Ham, but they could get 15mil easily from Citeh.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> This is true. Agbonlahor is a **** too.


ROFL I love how all the Arsenal fans are shitting it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I've actually always rather liked Villa as a club, but I'm currently cursing their luck, and legitimately concerned that they'll finish above us and qualify for the CL ahead of us. I like a lot of Villa players, particularly Laursen, Barry and Young who are all top class and genuinely likeable players, but to me Agbonlahor is an over hyped cheat. The fact people getting calls from the media to play for England shows not only the poor judgement of the footballing media in England, but also the lack of quality English forwards, currently. I also have great respect for Villa's manager, MON, who has worked wonders with the club, which was in a bad way after DOL's (an Arsenal legend, btw) reign. So I don't think I'm in any way biased in my dislike for Agbonlahor.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

^I agree with most of that, although i think Agbonlahor can be good on his day, just very inconsistent. I also don't think Milner should be left out of the praise, he's been brilliant this season for Villa, and must have won them a hell of a lot of points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only thing that annoys me about the whore is the media were, for some reason, praising him long before they started praising Young. Silly ****s.


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

I've readed that if Evertons fans in todays match against Liverpool makes fun of Gerrard the police will take them into custidy. Is this true? If it is it's wicked.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're cracking down on abusive chanting apparently, but pretty much all of the Everton fans do it, so good luck boys. We have some response banners that the Bitters won't like, I'm told. 

Want/need a win so badly tonight. I'd love a great atmosphere and an improved performance from Stoke and the second half against Preston, but the 3 points in any way possible will do. 

Reina

Carra - Sami - Skrtel - Aurelio

Masch - Xabi 

Kuyt - Gerrard - Riera

Torres

should be the team, but a reliable source is saying Masch will drop out for Keane to come in. Let's fuckin' have it. Win this and it's a great confidence booster despite pretty much everything going against us right now. This is a perfect time to turn things around. To stop all the "RAFA'S RANT OMG" talk. To stop the story's of dressing room unrest as a result of Rafa's refusal of the contract offered to him. To go back to the top of the league and to erase those hideous thoughts of Manc and Cockney late winners at the weekend. 

Draw or lose though, and I fear for us. Our bouncebackabillity has never been called into question in a title race in the Premier League era like it would be if we failed to win tonight. It would be extremely difficult to beat the Mancs in a title race when we don't take opportunities to go above them while they have games in hand.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

City just signed nigel de jong from hamburg.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Good player and will add some steel in front of their back 4, was impressed with him and Engelaar at the Euro's. I'm sure they're likely to have overpaid though, City.

I always said City would be able to attract players of a very good standard. Whether many world class players end up there or not is a whole different matter, but the likes of Bridge, Kompany and De Jong are of the right quality City needs to make their inital strides forward. I personally think they'd have been better off pulling away from Bellamy (they have Benjani, Vassell, Caicedo, Bojinov, Jo, Sturridge and others to play up front, give Sturridge a fair crack he looks a promising young lad) and getting Palacios instead of Spurs, and allowing Spurs to buy Bellamy. Not sure Harry Redknapp would have thought too much of that though, he needs midfielders like Palacios before strikers like Bellamy (Pavlyuchenko, Bent and Defoe should really suffice for a team so low down the table).


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

im betting on everton victory, arteta scoring the winner


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Draw possible. But i just don't see them beating Liverpool, especially at Anfield.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Love Tha Cahill.

Best fans in the world leaving early...


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

2 more points dropped for Liverpool


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good on Timmy, very good man him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

..it's getting tight!!


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Top of the league, game in hand. Pretty fucking buzzing rite now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Viva Tim Cahill Viva Tim Cahill
Gerrard thought he had it won
Cahill proved the scouse **** wrong
Viva Tim Cahill


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

More points dropped at Anfield by Liverpool, when is Benitez going to learn not to take off his strikers and defend when his team only have a one goal lead, the title is United's to lose now i reckon.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kaka's rejected City too, just to make United fans feel even better tonight!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I've always thought that tbh, that it's Man Utds title to lose. Another poor result from Liverpool tonight considering being at Anfield and also being 1-0 up. 

Everton are a hard side but at home, you need to be winning these games.

Can't see anyone stopping United now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Epic stuff from Cahill, gotta love him.

It's ours to lose now, plus we still got another game in hand. Good stuff.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Perfect result really. Keeps a gap between us & Everton, and at least makes the gap between us & the leaders closeable.

Bet Liverpool wish that matches went back to ending after 80 minutes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Look's like Robinho could get in trouble with Man City for walking out of a training camp in Tenerife without permission.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

He's a big baby


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Does anybody know what happened?

I'd guess it has something to do with the Kaka deal not going through


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Robinho's apparently told the BBC now that his exit from the training camp was pre-arranged.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel sorry for Derby after how well they played in the first leg. Hopefully they wont get beaten too bad.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like United gonna win for 4th time on row. Talking about Most Exciting league in the world. Blasphemy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*3rd time in a row. And it's still not set in stone, so much more games to play, nothing's certain, especially this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> Talking about Most Exciting league in the world.


This is easily the best season in the history of the Premiership. The title race is looking a little less wide open now than it was a month ago, but you've got Villa pushing for a Champions League spot, and the relegation battle is just incredible with some big teams down there and 5 teams with 21 points.

It's going to be one hell of a ride now until May.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

tbf he's a Liverpool fan, so most likely sulking, understandably.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I agree that it's been the most exciting year in the Premiership, i definitly can't remember a closer year.

I can only imagine how dull it must've been for mutuals to have to witness the same 2 teams fighting it out for the Premiership for about 7 years in a row. Now we could even have 5 teams in it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great performance by Alonso last night, another masterclass in passing. Understandably he gave a few more away in the desperation to get it up to the returning Torres. 

Very dissapointing to concede so late in such predictable circumstances. Brilliant strike by Gerrard. Hopefully we end their season on Sunday and give ourselves the confidence to beat Chelsea in what is now a huge, huge game.

Still a long way to go. I cringed when Lucas came on, but all managers have a tendency to see tough games out like that when they've fought so hard to get a goal ahead. Mascherano picked up a knock in the warm up and wasn't available to come on and see it out better. In retrospect it's easy to say we should have tried to kill them off, but they could have easily hit us on the counter, they had chances throughout the night playing that way. 

Rafa's tactics weren't outlandish or surprising, and it's easy to critisise, but had we not had one moment of idiocy, he'd have done what United are being bummed for doing, grinding out a result when playing badly. It was just unfortunate that Benayoun got stuck in the RB spot. 

Not sure whether or not I want the c unts to lose tonight. Don't think an extra game will matter really to United, so go on Derby.



Role Model said:


> Viva Tim Cahill Viva Tim Cahill
> Gerrard thought he had it won
> Cahill proved the scouse **** wrong
> Viva Tim Cahill


Don't give up the day job.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

3-0. Tie over *Yawn*

They'll probably win the entire thing, i don't particularly mind that, just as long as they don't win everything


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Rafael* looks awesome. He reminds me a lot of Cafu


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was bloody enjoyable. Rafael is a little gem, hope the injury isn't serious.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I smell a massacre in the second half. Derby know they're out of it and i think United will just run riot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I would marry Rafael.

Ando has been good in the first half too. Gibson will never be good enough.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Derby should give themselves a pat on the back for getting themselves back into it, but the result was always obvious.

Hopefully Ronaldo's goal doesn't give him a confidence boost, although i have a bad feeling it will


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hope all the injuries don't prove serious, really might take the shine off a solid performace.



So yeah we're pretty fucked with injuries by the looks of it. For any idiots who think the title race is over, it's most certainly not.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Gibson will never be good enough.


Tad harsh, Fergie seems to think he can be and look at how long he stuck with Fletch who for so long wasn't "good enough".


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Role Model said:


> Hope all the injuries don't prove serious, really might take the shine off a solid performace.
> 
> So yeah we're pretty fucked with injuries by the looks of it. For any idiots who think the title race is over, it's most certainly not.


It is. Utd not going to drop any time soon and i don't think Liverpool gonna pick any wins soon. Chelsea should be revitalized after that fabulous win against stoke. I smell a record points advantage for Utd at the end of the season. I just have no confidence on us after draws after draws after draws. You can call me idiot if you want.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no faith in Gibson, he's a poor mans Fletcher. Yeah he's still young but he is 21, he just looks out of his depth. I expect him to be gone in the summer.

Hargreaves
Brown
Ferdinand
Evra
Rooney
Rafael
Evans
Nani
Anderson

Nearly a whole teams worth of first team players injuried.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's not good but aren't Rooney, Brown, Evra and Rio all expected to be back fairly soon?

And I reakon Gibson had a good game overall, he looked calm for the majority and while I don't think he'll be good enough to be a regular in midfield, he's certainately useful to have as a back up considering Hargreaves and Anderson are out atm. 

I'm sick of seeing Fletcher run around like a headless chook doing not much else in midfield, but with Hargreaves and Anderson out, I guess we'll still be seeing him for a while. Much rather see Scholes/Carrick partnership.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

The amount of injuries we have is getting worrying. I reckon we will miss super anderson.

On a side note, looks like Hargeaves was a pointless signing. Way too injury prone.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> It's not good but aren't Rooney, Brown, Evra and Rio all expected to be back fairly soon?


:agree:

I think they're all back within a few weeks. I just hope we're back to full strength for Inter Milan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They should be back for the league game against West Ham, but who knows.

As for Gibson last night, he had a very poor game.

Hargreaves when fit is great, he proved his worth last season, it's just a shame he's like Saha and made of glass.

Still no news on Anderson's x-ray, I'm fearing the worst.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hargreaves is just like Saha, quality when fit, with the emphasis on the word when.

I just hope he's good for next season because he motors around midfield brilliantly, can hit a good free kick and also is capable on the wing or at right back. 

Losing Anderson to injury will leave our midfield down to Carrick, Scholes, Fletcher and Gibson, and also Giggs, who apart from a top performance against Chelsea, just doesn't seem totally comfortable in centre mid. Evidence - Everton game a while back.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

With so many match winners, united have absolutley nothing to worry about and everything to be confident about.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

booned said:


> With so many match winners, united have absolutley nothing to worry about and everything to be confident about.


You could say that about Chelsea though...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And Liverpool.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

And us! We've got the most prolific strike force in the league right now. Benni & Roberts have got four each in the last four games.

Man U should be brickin' it!!!


Of course i joke.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Chelsea lack width. They have done ever since they sold Robben. Liverpool have done well with that they have, but the bench isnt great. Especially when compared to united.

Tottenham infuriate me sometimes. Great goal by Blake though.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck me Spurs, what a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking Spurs.

Silly rule having away goals count after extra-time, whoever thought of that is a right mong.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Game over, stop double posting Ben.

Poor Burnley.

Going to Final so kind of wanted Spurs to win this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm going, more likely to now Spurs are in it, but it is the Carling Cup and the prices are rather laughable. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Silly rule having away goals count after extra-time, whoever thought of that is a right mong.


I was saying the same thing after the 90 were up. What a load of bollocks! Burnley are our biggest rivals, and i feel bad for them. Such a dreadful rule when a team runs their ass of for 90 minutes to claw back a 3 goal defecit against a premiership team, only to get too tired having been forced to play another half hour.

To sum it up in one word. . . *BOLLOCKS*!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Spurs what a bunch of ****s.


Anyway don't know if anyone saw the Arsenal Reserve game against Stoke(probably not), but Jack Wilshere scored 2, one was an absolutely stunning goal, he really should be in our first team ahead of muppets like Eboue, Denilson & Diaby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Because reserve level is comparable to the Premier League.

Rit.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

David Ngog scored 2 for our reserves last night. 

Fuck off Torres, you're shite. It's time for Ngog to shine bayber.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Well played Burnley. You deserved to go to wembley.

Tottenham are fucking miserable at the moment, no fucking determination whatso ever. Harry needs to sort it out and fast.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Petrucci scored two for the youth team over the weekend.

Fuck off everyone apart from Vidic.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Because reserve level is comparable to the Premier League.
> 
> Rit.


Never said it was. He's done it in the carling cup aswell, and as looked impressive in his minimal cameo's elsewhere, and given how Eboue, Denilson & Diaby are pretty much useless muppets 90% of the time, it's not a stretch to say this kid should be in our first team.

He is considerably better than anyone else in our reserve team. No need to worry though, he will be sporting an England shirt in a year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> He is considerably better than anyone else in our reserve team. No need to worry though, he will be sporting an England shirt in a year.


The Under 19's do need someone like him.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nige™;6779025 said:


> The Under 19's do need someone like him.


LOL

He is going to be that damn good and calling him a little bit special is an understatement. So i really don't need to be building him up, let's just say this boy will live up to all the hype Rooney gets.

You people can laugh and downplay it all you want, we'll see what happens.


Edit: Here's the goal


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I laugh people are rating him so highly at 17. I really do.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> LOL
> 
> He is going to be that damn good and calling him a little bit special is an understatement. So i really don't need to be building him up, let's just say this boy will live up to all the hype Rooney gets.
> 
> You people can laugh and downplay it all you want, we'll see what happens.


Yeah he probably will be a great player, but as much as we downplay it, Arsenal fans need to start being realistic about him.
Yes he's got talent, yes he's going to be a big star, but he's not going to be playing for England in a year's time, or bend
over and shit through flaming hoops. We get it, he's a talent, but until he proves it in the big time, then we'll take him
seriously.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah he probably will be a great player, but as much as we downplay it, Arsenal fans need to start being realistic about him.
> Yes he's got talent, yes he's going to be a big star, but he's not going to be playing for England in a year's time, or bend
> over and shit through flaming hoops. We get it, he's a talent, but until he starts proving it in the big time, then we'll take him seriously.


No problem. You will all be taking him seriously enough, soon enough without me saying anything about him, so i'll leave it there, and not speak of him again on here until he is in an England shirt.



Spoiler: little secret



Which won't be very long because he is that damn good.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'd rather have Cherno Samba.

Or Sonny Pike.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He wil be a top player, but he doesn't have the sex appeal of Rafael.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

While on the subject of great WUNDERKIDS, I recall when I watched Rooney coming up through the bitters academy, United fans kind of dismissed him saying that Febian Brandy was clearly a bigger prospect. 

How's Brandy doing now? Where is he?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Brandy was off on loan at Swansea, where he never got the goals he should.

He's back with United now but I could see him being offloaded in the near future.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Anybody who thinks Wilshire should be in the first-team ahead of Denilson needs a good slap. I bet the same people who want Wilshire in and Denilson out are the same people who were hyping up Denilson in the exact same way as Wilshire 2 years ago.

The CC really isn't a trophy i like. Last year i was forced to cheer for Chelsea, this year i'm forced to cheer for Man United, Life's a beatch


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

T-C said:


> Brandy was off on loan at Swansea, where he never got the goals he should.
> 
> He's back with United now but I could see him being offloaded in the near future.


He's quick, but other than that he's not that great.

Although he rarely started for them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm quite pleased with Denilson's performances of late and wouldn't say his disappointed at all. You can make a case that we should have better options in the midfield, but we're in a situation where we don't, I think he's done a fine job since coming in on a regular basis, and for the sake of his progression, I have no problem with him remaining there. I much prefer him to Diaby, as at least the Brazilian can keep possession. He's got bags of energy and when on song, does a great job of keeping things ticking in midfield, and although small in stature, he puts in a good tackle too. With more discipline to his game, I think he has a good future at Arsenal, even if he doesn't have too much Brazilian flair, or the incisiveness in the pass of someone like Cesc.

As for Wilshere, while I don't think he should be a regular, I wouldn't mind seeing him get a bit more game time in the Premier League, even if just for the sake of having some natural width on the left. I've never been the greatest at predicting the futures of youngsters, but I say with assurance that Wilshere is the most promising player to come through Arsenal since I've been following football.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> I'm quite pleased with Denilson's performances of late and wouldn't say his disappointed at all. You can make a case that we should have better options in the midfield, but we're in a situation where we don't, I think he's done a fine job since coming in on a regular basis, and for the sake of his progression, I have no problem with him remaining there. I much prefer him to Diaby, as at least the Brazilian can keep possession. He's got bags of energy and when on song, does a great job of keeping things ticking in midfield, and although small in stature, he puts in a good tackle too. With more discipline to his game, I think he has a good future at Arsenal, even if he doesn't have too much Brazilian flair, or the incisiveness in the pass of someone like Cesc.


Exactly. With Cesc gone i think he's by far our best option in centre mid. I think what goes un-noticed by a lot of people is his fluency, he literally never loses the ball, and it's constant pass & go. I've heard somewhere that he has the best pass completion record in the league, and he's somewhere quite high on the most passes list as well.

He reminds so much of a young Xavi, and as he is only 20, i think he can one day reach that level. Still, i think we could do with somebody else in that position.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Anybody who thinks Wilshire should be in the first-team ahead of Denilson needs a good slap. I bet the same people who want Wilshire in and Denilson out are the same people who were hyping up Denilson in the exact same way as Wilshire 2 years ago.
> 
> The CC really isn't a trophy i like. Last year i was forced to cheer for Chelsea, this year i'm forced to cheer for Man United, Life's a beatch


Denilson was never hyped, so stop claiming he was.

Denilson has given new meaning to the term 'the invisible wall'.

There is two reasons we have gotten results since Cesc got injured, and that's the individual brillance of Van Persie and moments of class by Nasri. Other than that we have been average to woeful throughout the side, and the midfield in every game i have seen since Cesc has been out has been invisible, clueless and berift of ideas and creativity outside of Nasri and the brief moment from Diaby.

It's no surprise that it has been the introduction of Carlos Vela on the left with the removal of either the useless Diaby or Eboue late in games recently that has saved are ass.



kennedy=god said:


> Exactly. With Cesc gone i think he's by far our best option in centre mid. I think what goes un-noticed by a lot of people is his fluency, he literally never loses the ball, and it's constant pass & go. I've heard somewhere that he has the best pass completion record in the league, and he's somewhere quite high on the most passes list as well.
> 
> He reminds so much of a young Xavi, and as he is only 20, i think he can one day reach that level. Still, i think we could do with somebody else in that position.


Never loses the ball, are you crazy? and the only passes Denilson makes are either sideway or backwards, the boy doesnt know the meaning of a forward pass or a penetrive move. The only reason he is high on pass completion records is because he only passes sideways or backwards.

He looks a world beater next to Eboue and Diaby granted, because they are generally that woeful.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still don't understand Wenger's fascination with Eboue, he's quite clearly garbage in midfield, yet he continues to play him there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

They have fuck all else, that's probably why.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vela on the left, Nasri on the right. Problem solved. When Rosicky fianlly returns (whenever the fuck that is) on the right, Nasri on the left. Problem solved again. IF they sign Arshavin they'd likely play him on the right. Yep, problem solved.

Arsene just has a strange man crush on Eboue tbh.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Or they could play Diaby on the left if they're really hesitant to use Vela. Then use Nasri on the right. Problem, sort of, solved. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hull signing Bullard is a great bit of business, sucks for Fulham though. And they've got rid of King on loan, thus more chance of Manucho playing.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why he wants to go to Hull I have no idea; he do as well if not better at Fulham.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Bullard has always been a strange one. I was confused as well when he went from Wigan to Fulham.

Guess he just goes around joining diffferent clubs for the hell of it. Classy player though



> Never loses the ball, are you crazy? and the only passes Denilson makes are either sideway or backwards, the boy doesnt know the meaning of a forward pass or a penetrive move. The only reason he is high on pass completion records is because he only passes sideways or backwards.


Funny considering he must have more assists then any other DM in the Premiership.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't mind. Hopefully this means more playing time for the natural...Clint Dempsey~!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Has Bullard actually agreed to going to Hull?

I thought a fee had just been agreed between the two clubs.

Without being forced I suspect Bullard would much rather stay at Fulham.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> Has Bullard actually agreed to going to Hull?
> 
> I thought a fee had just been agreed between the two clubs.
> 
> Without being forced I suspect Bullard would much rather stay at Fulham.


He's not signed on the dotted line yet. It would be a bizarre move if he went there. I don't see why he would want to go to Hull.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's been rumoured for a while that he wanted to move on so I think it'll happen, they've agreed a 5mil fee it seems, but that's only how far the deal has gone.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great signing for Hull.

Marlon King has gone to Boro, hopefully this means Manucho will be first choice with Cousin.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Bullard has always been a strange one. I was confused as well when he went from Wigan to Fulham.
> 
> Guess he just goes around joining diffferent clubs for the hell of it. Classy player though
> 
> Funny considering he must have more assists then any other DM in the Premiership.


Funny that he hasnt played at DM all season.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> Funny that he hasnt played at DM all season.


Why is it that everytime you make an idiotic statement you have to go and attempt to out-stupid yourself with another dumb comment? Everybody know's he's been playing there all season, that's why it's been highlighted that the midfeild need more muscle and a tougher tackling midfeilder to play behind Cesc. He's played on the wing a few times but that was only for like, 4 games. Anyway, even if he wasn't playing DM, if everything you said about him was true then why would he have more assists then anybody else in our midfeild.

I'd appreciate it if you didn't reply to this comment as well.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Why is it that everytime you make an idiotic statement you have to go and attempt to out-stupid yourself with another dumb comment? Everybody know's he's been playing there all season, that's why it's been highlighted that the midfeild need more muscle and a tougher tackling midfeilder to play behind Cesc. He's played on the wing a few times but that was only for like, 4 games. Anyway, even if he wasn't playing DM, if everything you said about him was true then why would he have more assists then anybody else in our midfeild.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you didn't reply to this comment as well.


I will reply because you clearly don't watch any Arsenal games, or at least pay attention to where players are playing.

Denilson has played games this season at LM, RM, CM, DM, he played quite a number of games in a row on the wings(when he was ousted in the centre in favour of Cesc/Song), he has played as the 'creative' midfielder a number of times, the dire match at Craven Cottage comes to mind, and yes he has played at DM for a number of games aswell. When he was playing with Cesc, neither one was playing as DM or a sitting midfielder, in actual fact, it was Cesc who was generally the one sitting deeper.

So please do yourself a favour, and know what your talking about, before you start dealing out the insults.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> I will reply because you clearly don't watch any Arsenal games, or at least pay attention to where players are playing.
> 
> Denilson has played games this season at LM, RM, CM, DM, he played quite a number of games in a row on the wings(when he was ousted in the centre in favour of Cesc/Song), he has played as the 'creative' midfielder a number of times, the dire match at Craven Cottage comes to mind, and yes he has played at DM for a number of games aswell. When he was playing with Cesc, neither one was playing as DM or a sitting midfielder, in actual fact, it was Cesc who was generally the one sitting deeper.
> 
> So please do yourself a favour, and know what your talking about, before you start dealing out the insults.


What he was he doing in the last game? Sitting in front of the back 4. You just once again, out-dumbed yourself by saying he's played as a DM, when you just said he never played there.

You're still trying to argue with facts. Even if he wasn't a DM and can only pass the ball backwards *WHY DOES HE HAVE MORE ASSISTS THAN ANYBODY ELSE?*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> What he was he doing in the last game? Sitting in front of the back 4. You just once again, out-dumbed yourself by saying he's played as a DM, when you just said he never played there.
> 
> You're still trying to argue with facts. Even if he wasn't a DM and can only pass the ball backwards *WHY DOES HE HAVE MORE ASSISTS THAN ANYBODY ELSE?*


Please point out where i said Denilson has never played there.

He's got a few assists because he occasionally has good movement around the box, i don't recall a single assist from Denilson whilst playing as a DM, as i recall they have come when he has played on the wing or in a more advanced position(i maybe wrong), Denilson doesnt have the ability to hit killer balls from deep, like Cesc. If you want to go down the assist route, the fact that our two strikers Adebayor & Van Persie have the most assists in our team, show how ineffective our midfield has been.

In the last game all 3 goals were created by Van Persie just for the record.


Van Persie - 8 Assists in 16 starts
Adebayor - 7 Assists in 17 starts
Denilson - 5 Assists in 21 starts
Fabregas - 4 Assists in 15 starts


Now bare in mind, that Denilson has played the most games for us this season out of any player, with the exception of maybe Almunia & Clichy.





-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> Funny that he hasnt played at DM all season.


This is a poorly worded statement on my behalf, but my point has been clarified.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Hmm Heskey... I'm really not sure what to think of that one.

But I won't question Martin for the time being.



www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football said:


> *Villa agree Heskey fee with Wigan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On second thoughts, 3 goals for a stricker, ugh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Heskey is a great signing for under 4mil.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Could have had him for free in 6 months though, and again he has scored only 3 goals. If he's cover, fine.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am so annoyed that Bullard has left us to go to Hull City.No disrespect to Hull but Its not as if hes left for a bigger club. If it turns out hes left coz theyve offered him the 50k a week he says he deserves (oh wow youve sat on the bench for England, woop de doo) he has gone down in my estimation. Shocking.

Then again, i do like Etuhu/Murphy in the middle of the park


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I thought Dickson Etuhu has looked rather rubbish when filling in for Bullard. It's a transfer that bemuses me really. It's not as if he's moving to a bigger club nor is he at the age where a move to Hull, who are on the slide, is really very prosperous for him. He's not going to be around long enough to having a starring role in some sort of Hull project I don't think, and Fulham will have genuine trouble replacing him after his great contribution to one of their best runs in a long time. 

Very weird, although I've finally got my head around the Marlon King to Boro' transfer. Apparently he's too much of a rascal of the pitch, so his exit is unsurprising, Phil Brown isn't the type to accept such off-field petulance I wouldn't imagine. 

One of the busiest Transfer windows I can remember in January for a while. We're allegedly going to hijack Everton's loan move for Hugo Almeida. He's well and truly behind guys like Hunt, Ozil, Rosenberg and Pizarro in the Werder Bremen pecking order, so probably fancies a move. With us being a far larger club, and the lure of challenging for the title, I'm hopeful we could bring him in. He's a Portuguese striker, and not the most prolific of creatures, but he'd definitely give us that little something extra that we lack and will continue to after missing out on Emile Heskey. He could be a useful piece of business, if he can show anything like the abillity he posseses he certainly would be, but I expect it will turn out to be conjecture, and just won't happen.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

He will be a big loss i admit, but i think we can get a adequate replacement for him, Hodgson has the ability to find quality players from the darkest corners of Scandinavia (no one had heard of Hangeland until he signed for us). I like Etuhu personally but each one to their own. We also have Gera, who could finally get his run in the team.

Almeida is good cover id say, but Liverpool must be able to find another striker that is better than him though?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Heskey for 3.5M is a fine buy for Villa. He does a job and you know exactly what you're going to get from the big man, who is a lot more than just goals (or lack thereof), and shouldn't be scrutinised for it.

To me Marlon King is a decent player, and he really fit into Hull's early formation (4-3-3) very well, working the flanks and making space for Geovanni. As Brown started switching to wider formations, more defensive formations, Marlon lost his way a bit, and didn't like the hard work of being alone upfront and has had problems with Brown since. I do rate King, but I don't think he's a necessity at Boro, as they've got similar players to him in Tuncay, and to a lesser extent, Aliadiere. I think Boro needed a big striker who could make use of Downing's delivery and hold up the ball for the ever enthusiastic duo of Tuncay and Aliadiere.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Austin_Aries_450 said:


> He will be a big loss i admit, but i think we can get a adequate replacement for him, Hodgson has the ability to find quality players from the darkest corners of Scandinavia (no one had heard of Hangeland until he signed for us). I like Etuhu personally but each one to their own. We also have Gera, who could finally get his run in the team.
> 
> Almeida is good cover id say, but Liverpool must be able to find another striker that is better than him though?



True say about Royston. Hangeland's been quite the discovery. Gera or Etuhu can fill in I'm sure, but a genuine replacement of similar quality will surely be bought. Right now you look a much better side when Bullard is involved than when he isn't. 


I'm sure there are many strikers better, but very few of them are available on short loans until the end of the season which is basically what Almeida would be, it's his mould of striker that Rafa is interested in too, which narrows the criteria and doesn't leave an option open for other strikers better than Almeida.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

I dont think we will dip too much, but i say we wont be as strong. im still looking top 10 jus because of our start


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

On another topic, Spurs won't be all that easy for us. They will come out strong after the crap display in the Carling semis. We have ten first team players out, I hope we don't mess up, we have been on quite a good run.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm actually glad Villa have signed Heskey hopefully he can make an impact for us were doing well but we need another top striker Harewood isn't that good to be fair.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

FA Cup Football

Derby/Nottingham Forest match finshed in a 1-1 draw... Nottingham keeper Paul Smith speared them the L......


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Flanny said:


> I'm actually glad Villa have signed Heskey hopefully he can make an impact for us were doing well but we need another top striker Harewood isn't that good to be fair.


Strange signing with Carew coming back, and Agbonlahor is a guaranteed starter i would say. At least Villa are adding some depth to the squad.

As for Hodgson, he's good at finding talent. . . Stephane Henchoz was a cracking buy when he came to Rovers in '97. It's a pity we went down cos we might have been able to keep him. Sebastien Perez was another one, but he decided it was too cold. Hangeland is a great defender, has been on Footy Manager for a while.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Bullard to Fulham what a fucking odd signing


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Or to Hull.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Irsosorry, at least we're not getting Heskey.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Fucking Hammers, they don't deserve to be in front at all, and that second goal was never a penalty.

Portsmouth are apparently close to getting Saviola, if he could re-capture his old form then that would be an amazing buy for them


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually, on chances, they deserve to be ahead just, imo. Not 2-0 after such a shocking penalty award, but they have been the better going forward and looked more dangerous.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

My ticket for todays game against Blackburn was only £15. Kids can get in the Stadium of Light for a fiver today. Any other teams putting on cheap prices?


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not gonna lie....I'm panicking about Kettering/Fulham, I'm very cautious about this game, it just seems to have all the makings for an upset....away at a non-league club, were in a rich vein of form (excluding West Ham)it just seems too much in our favour for it to go our way, if you get my analogy.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> *Fucking Hammers, they don't deserve to be in front at all*, and that second goal was never a penalty.
> 
> Portsmouth are apparently close to getting Saviola, if he could re-capture his old form then that would be an amazing buy for them


I laughed 

Stellar performance today credit to Hartlepool, they played well but they had no cutting edge. What a finish by Valon tho (Y)


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lets get some opinions flowing, what game do you think is most likely for an upset
Im saying Wolves-Boro, Wolves are in form, Boro are on a slide, im saying theres your upset of the day, i hope lol

Kettering 0, Fulham 1 (davies) Thank Christ! lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think it would be an upset, and i'd even make Wolves favourites. If there is going to be an upset, i think maybe Burnley could win at West Brom, or possibly the ultimate with Cardiff sending Arsenal packing.

*EDIT:* Maybe a second for Kettering hey?!! Or Ipswich even?

Scrap that, it's happening at Portsmouth. I really don't fancy the trip to Swansea on Tuesday to watch North End now. Oh well!


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea have totally lost that Mourinho speciality of holding on to 1-0's every week. They very rarely keep a clean sheet these days, they still have it in them, but just seem to concede goals much more freely now. 

Pompey need help, Jason Scotland's put Swansea 2-0 up at Fratton Park.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nige™ said:


> *EDIT:* Maybe a second for Kettering hey?!!


A little part of me died when i heard that goal go in 
We cant turn into a team of jobbers just because we've lost Jimmy the ego!

Is it bad that id take a draw against Kettering


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Arteta out tomorrow, bruised/broken ribs. Fuck sake. :frustrate


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

David said:


> Arteta out tomorrow, bruised/broken ribs. Fuck sake. :frustrate


Ouch! that sucks, he is the linchpin in the midfield, who you got to replace him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Austin_Aries_450 said:


> Ouch! that sucks, he is the linchpin in the midfield, who you got to replace him?


No one worthy. Although it will be Castillo for Arteta.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah i see, well id rather see you go through than Liverpool...so I will be rooting for Everton 2mra

Kettering are getting too close for my liking....NERVOUS dont quite cover it lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Chelsea have totally lost that Mourinho speciality of holding on to 1-0's every week. They very rarely keep a clean sheet these days, they still have it in them, but just seem to concede goals much more freely now.


Their invincibility at Stamford Bridge has just gone. Even under Avram Grant, you would be lucky to escape with anything.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

2-1! I dont care if its an own goal, thank christ for that
We dont bloody deserve it tho, theyve gone close too many times and Zamora missed a sitter


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Austin_Aries_450 said:


> and Zamora missed a sitter


Never!! I find that hard to imagine.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

2-2! Hangeland cost us a penalty! after all the time ive spent bigging him up, this is ridiculous!

Too much stress!

EDIT: 3-2...THANK FUCK FOR THAT!

EDIT AGAIN 4-2...Zamora! see told you I was confident, its a walkover :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FUCK! Spurs are 1-0 up, Pavlyuchenko. Hopefully the match will turn out the way it did last year, with us going 1-0 down, and then coming back to win it 3-1.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Come on Man Utd


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Fabio has been immense so far. Cant see this staying 1-0 for too long, very open contest.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done Paul Scholes. 1-1

EDIT: 2-1 Berbatov


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

2-1 Now , Thanks Berba


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Get the fuck in Scholes you lil' Legend you.

:lmao Berbs against the Spuds, good stuff.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Excellent finish. 2-1, and this is starting to look like a really good performance. Much more vibrant than they've been in recent weeks/ months. As long as United stay on the front foot now, should win this comfortably.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After a sticky start we've played fantastic. Quick goal in the second half to kill it off, and then Fergie might as well give Tosic a run out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

My stream is ratshit, anyone have a good one? PM plz.

Havent seen anything apart from the 2 goals for us and the very odd moment it's aggrevating.

Hows has Fabio been?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Typical lazy second half from us, and possibly three more injuries. Brilliant stuff. Oh well, atleast we held on.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fabio was brilliant when he was on.

Tosic was tidy. His set piece delivery will definetly help us.

Typical performance from us this season really, just did enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Tosic made 2 really clever passes which was annoying, he'll be useful for United. 

Fabio runs like Rafael, but looked suspect at the back and didn't have much end product. Great prospect like his brother though. 

Taarabt dissapointed me. He wanted to do the skills, but didn't really take people on, and proved his early doubters right. He doesn't have much of a final ball. 

Spurs left it too late ultimately. They were happy to soak up United pressure until very late on, but United had never really looked like killing the game off.

Good news (not malicious, speaking from purely a football perspective) about Arteta. He posseses their biggest threat on free kicks. Without his great delivery, we should be able to cut out chances for Cahill. I'm sure he'll still get some though. 

The thing about Arteta is the cnut takes all day over his free kicks. You can take a nap while he's preparing to take one, the fussy git. Sadly on Monday we did take a nap, and didn't wake up in time to spot Tim Cahill's run, as is so often the case with him.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

We've been pretty crap so far, but still, great game.

I think the booing of Ramsey is pure stupidity, it was so obviously the right decision for him to move on at the time, and it's not like he was going around throwing his prams out of the cot, the club were perfectly happy to let him leave.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What would Liverpool do without Gerrard, honestly?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> What would Liverpool do without Gerrard, honestly?


They'd be in a pretty big pile of shit, that's for sure.

I know we have to hear about it a lot, but the ammount of times he's saved them over the years is incredible.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Gerrard only saves us time after time because he's our centerpiece, he's got the team built around him. We were fine before he was world class, just played in a different way. If you just "took him away", of course we'd be troubled, but if he wasn't here we'd be playing the way we were before he rose to prominance, which was succesful.

Was Torres that saved us yesterday really though. Gerrard made runs all game, but only Nando had the bit of brilliance to play him in.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> What would Liverpool do without Gerrard, honestly?


Play this team:

Reina

Arbeloa - Carra - Skrtel - Insua/Aurelio

Kuyt - Alonso - Mascherano - Riera

Keane - Torres


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

KME said:


> Gerrard only saves us time after time because he's our centerpiece, he's got the team built around him. We were fine before he was world class, just played in a different way. If you just "took him away", of course we'd be troubled, but if he wasn't here we'd be playing the way we were before he rose to prominance, which was succesful.
> 
> Was Torres that saved us yesterday really though. Gerrard made runs all game, but only Nando had the bit of brilliance to play him in.


The side were successful, yeah, but, in all fairness, they never really looked looked like keeping up with England's top sides, let alone Europe's top sides. Even when you had Micheal Owen in his peak. It wasn't until Gerrard replaced Owen as the centre-peice that Liverpool became apart of Europe's top sides.

Be honest, back in the days you were talking about, when did you ever REALLY believe you had even the smallest chance of winning the CL?

Media over-hype aside, he is, IMHO, the best player in the league *Ducks and hides*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Another prove why English players are generally overrated. I'm not saying Gerrard is not important to Liverpool, but to say he's the only savior is a bit too much and lazy assesment from general fans. We have done well without him in the past, we have won matches without him, and we have lost heavily with him in the squad. He is vital for the team, but he alone doesn't make Liverpool. Even this season Alonso has outshone him in majority of the matches, but Gerrard takes most credit because, well he is Gerrard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> The side were successful, yeah, but, in all fairness, they never really looked looked like keeping up with England's top sides, let alone Europe's top sides. Even when you had Micheal Owen in his peak. It wasn't until Gerrard replaced Owen as the centre-peice that Liverpool became apart of Europe's top sides.
> 
> Be honest, back in the days you were talking about, when did you ever REALLY believe you had even the smallest chance of winning the CL?
> 
> Media over-hype aside, he is, IMHO, the best player in the league *Ducks and hides*


Be fair, 2000-01 he struggled massively with injuries and got alot of suspensions. He wasn't vital to the team, we came second in the league and only just missed out on a Champions League semi final, thanks to a tactical error by Houllier (bought off Hamann when we were about to go through in Leverkusen). So yes, I really believed we could do it that year. 

From then on until he became hugely important, we struggled, yes, but alot of blame has to go to Houllier for poor signings, rubbish tactics and a lack of faith in him from the board and the team. 

If you take away any team's centerpiece in an instant, they'd struggle. Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Gerrard, Fabregas, Lampard. All hugely important to their clubs, but the clubs have been great before those players, and will be so after they've moved on. You replace players, it's how it works. Sometimes it takes time, but it happens.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

You lot are just putting words into my mouth now. I never actually said he's Liverpool's only saviour, but he's clearly more important to Liverpool then any other player in that team. They had a couple of decent seasons before Gerrard became the main man, but back in those days people called it the big 2 (Or 3 when Chelsea became Chelski) for a reason, and now Liverpool are included as one of the big team's for a reason.

I can't really think of any player in recent memory that's helped out there team when they never really looked like making a break-through or scoring. CL final against Milan (Gave the inspiration for the come-back)? FA Cup final against West Ham? The last 2 games? Damn near every week it's Gerrard getting them out of a problem.

Even if he is overrated in this country (Don't really think overrated is a fair term to use, i'd say over-rambled-on-about would be a 'bit more realistic if it was a word), i think it's fair to say he's UNDERrated in this forum. How many times do you hear other brilliant players get far more praise than Gerrard on here for barely doing half the stuff that Gerrard has done over the years (IE Torres, Ibrahimovic, Rooney, Cesc etc.)? You can call that "Prove" that Gerrard is over-rated in this country, but it's still hard to deny that it's true. Just because somebody gives Gerrard the praise he deserves, it doesn't mean you're just biased to English players. Hell, i support Arsenal, what reason would i have for being biased to English players? Even Guus Hiddink has come out and called him the best player in the world, is he just a biased Englishman?

You may not get the 60 yard passes that you get from Alonso, you may not get the pretty tricks that you get from Torres, but what he offers is far more valuable than anything those 2, or anybody else at Liverpool, could offer.

Edit: Wow, i went on for a 'bit there, didn't know i could type that much.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> *You lot are just putting words into my mouth now. I never actually said he's Liverpool's only saviour, but he's clearly more important to Liverpool then any other player in that team.* They had a couple of decent seasons before Gerrard became the main man, but back in those days people called it the big 2 (Or 3 when Chelsea became Chelski) for a reason, and now Liverpool are included as one of the big team's for a reason.
> 
> I can't really think of any player in recent memory that's helped out there team when they never really looked like making a break-through or scoring. CL final against Milan (Gave the inspiration for the come-back)? FA Cup final against West Ham? The last 2 games? Damn near every week it's Gerrard getting them out of a problem.
> 
> ...


Just like United are very weak without Ronaldo, Arsenal are weak without Fabregas and Chelsea are weak without Terry you mean?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

and Villa without Barry


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Just like United are very weak without Ronaldo, Arsenal are weak without Fabregas and Chelsea are weak without Terry you mean?


They're still not the influence that Gerrard is for Liverpool.

Like i mentioned before, he's almost underrated and overrated. Whilst the English media need to get there heads out of there arses and realise that whilst Gerrard is everything i mentioned before, there are still 10 other players on the feild, and they deserve there share of credit as well. Just like the people who can't bare to listen to any more Gerrard love and will refuse to admit how good he actually is need to do the same.

On a more important, C'MON POMPEY!!!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Well what does that tell you about the players around Ronaldo, Fabregas and Terry? Now compare that to the players around Gerrard.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have better players around Gerrard than Arsenal, Chelsea is arguable but we're above them, only United are on a different level, and we're the only team not lagging behind them. 

Take away Lampard, Ronaldo and Fabregas, and those teams would be as bad as we'd be without Gerrard, that I'm sure of. They may all have great back up players, but that doesn't mean it will all be ok.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

KME said:


> We have better players around Gerrard than Arsenal, Chelsea is arguable but we're above them, only United are on a different level, and we're the only team not lagging behind them.
> 
> *Take away Lampard, Ronaldo and Fabregas, and those teams would be as bad as we'd be without Gerrard,* that I'm sure of. They may all have great back up players, but that doesn't mean it will all be ok.


It's just my opinion, but I don't agree.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GET IN! 1-0 United, Dimitar Berbatov


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We've looked pretty pretty pretty good. Game over I would think really at 2-0, hopefully get a couple more in the 2nd half.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I expected this for sure, but it sure don't feel nice


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great performance, should have been more. But after all the 1-0's, 5-0 really is lovely.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Satisfactory.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Bad results. I hope we can make up for it tommorow, but i don't think we will tbh


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Whenever Ste comes on here, tell him I love him and mark everytime I see the name 'Ste', immediately assuming it is him. 

Muchos gracias. 

And I demand another English Lads thread, was better than me having to occasionally spam this thread. I dislike the lack of activity in here too, used to be immense, whats happened? There's been some quality moments in these threads, the Ste/KME vs MUF fights x 1000000, the RAP BATTLZZZ, me saying the league would be won by the new year :side: and not forgetting the man love over Anderson who is still to score. Anyway, I will be back on here hopefully after exams in May and shit, I'm so behind on college work its unreal. Thats what I get for choosing a pissy subject like photography. 

And Ben how long have you not been super-mod? :side: 

[/gaypost]

Edit - I haven't changed my avatar/sig since May last year :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Since I stopped dedicating my life to the forum, I've been enjoying this place more ever since I 'lost' my power to be fair.

And you better bloody fucking return


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Since I stopped dedicating my life to the forum, I've been enjoying this place more ever since I 'lost' my power to be fair.
> 
> And you better bloody fucking return


I've fucking missed that smiley, used to have me pissing myself laughing everytime I saw it :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do you think I used it?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Have to admit that smiley is very epic.

Two other points :

Clean sheets ftw

Vidic > Robbie Keane


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very true, Robbie's not the best defender. 

I mark particularly for that smiley Ben used, and also the dancing one and random ones like :smug:

:smug: 

PLEASE STAY AFTER MAY ALEX.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Not conceding is a beautiful thing.

It's also nice that we managed to hit more than 2 past opposition for a change.

Hopefully this starts the 'great run' of form that Fergie was looking for.

Good to see Enigma back too, and his sig is still as beautiful as ever.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Very true, Robbie's not the best defender. 

I mark particularly for that smiley Ben used, and also the dancing one and random ones like :smug:

:smug: 

PLEASE STAY AFTER MAY ALEX.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Goal wise KME, goal wise.

Think the English lads thread came back but then ended up on page 4 because noone realised. Whoopsie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I did make it, but it was ignored.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Great win for *Sunderland* tonight. Our next 2 games (against the skunks and Stoke) will determin whether or not we're gonna be in a relegation fight or not


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well done Wigan.

Clear at the top with a game in hand, we'll take that.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Normal service resumed. Liverpool back to there drawing(jobberish)ways.

Really can't see them bouncing back from this.

No wins since the Rafa rant. Facht :side:


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

pool will never win the league with benitez. some commentator just called benitez the next graham taylor lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just a shame that Rodallega hit the crossbar. If he would've scored and put Wigan 2-1 up, i'd of marked.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope Rafa never leaves.

We're looking good, need to get the points on the board before celebrating though. Still very happy with our current position.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Van Persie's equalised for Arsenal.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Yesterday was immense at west brom, my best away day all round.

Liverpool dropping points again tonite makes it even better.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Thank absolute fuck for RVP.

We were awful in the second half, we didn't deserve anything from that game, but who cares. He's really our saviour now, and our best player, and that's including Cesc. Just world class


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

arse playing for uefa cup next season


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck me, Arsenal are fucking awful.

Van Persie to the rescue again, he is saving our season at the moment. 

Wenger needs to stop fucking around and get that cheque book out, atm we may aswell play without a midfield they are that awful.

Diaby should be sold.
Eboue should be sold.
Song & Denilson should be demoted back to what they are, bit part players.
Nasri is the only one that is good enough to be playing regulary at the moment, and even he doesnt turn up half the time.

It would be pissing nice if we could get Cesc & Van Persie to play a whole season together, as soon as Van Persie seems to have overcome is injury issues, Cesc goes and gets injured. So we go from being one man team under Cesc, to a one man team under Van Persie.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Rafa lost the plot again tonight, taking off Gerrard in a game he needs to win. Wigan were unlucky not to win that match, i bet Sir Alex is pleased with that result. Liverpool could be running away with title if they had won even half the games they've drawn this season, but right now the title is United's to lose i think.


----------



## Pala! (Apr 2, 2007)

Liverpool F'D up once again.

What a bad display of management by Benitez. What kind of manager is he, does he know what he's doing at all?

Okay, they were looking for goal after the penalty. Yay, Benitez actually brings on a striker thats a good decision. But DO NOT take of Gerrard when you want a goal. That was the worst thing I have seen in a while tbh. Yes bring on Keane but take off a DEFENSIVE MIDFEILDER not your top goal scorer. If Liverpool employ him, I think I might be able to get the next Liverpool job. Chelsea win tonight and United won last night, that's Liverpool's league gone unless United make a mistake which they rarely do.

I'm not a Liverpool supporter so, meh.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Yea, we can sell Eboue & Diaby, then put Denilson & Song on the bench, because teams generally tend to only need 1 midfeilder.

God i wish we had somebody intellegent like you managing our club


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Yea, we can sell Eboue & Diaby, then put Denilson & Song on the bench, because teams generally tend to only need 1 midfeilder.
> 
> God i wish we had somebody intellegent like you managing our club


How about the shit that is Diaby & Eboue should be sold, and playes that are actually capable of challenging for a title brought in, sherlock.

I'm tired of watching Wenger persist with players that are clearly not good enough.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

On a side note, just reading the live text on BBC on the Scottish cup semi between Celtic and Dundee, they have gone full circle on the penalty shoot out, never seen anything like this before!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We didn't play exactly well, but we got the 3 points. That's all that matters right now. We have to learn how to grind out games again.

But the real story of the night has to be Carlton Goal becoming even more unstoppable :smug:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great result for us obviously, and Chelsea too. I've got a nasty feeling about Everton on Saturday though, think that our injuries and a build up of games will have finally caught up with us. It would be pretty gay if we don't capitalise on this though, with the chance to go 5 points clear.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lucas has just made it 18 all. He wouldn't even get into other 19 teams' under 21 team. I hope someone loans him out to doncaster or hartlepool before the transfer season is over. Rafa is getting ridiculous and it is not even funny anymore. We are right back to the position where we belong.. dogfight for 4th place (if we manage that i'll be happy with the current form)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Still a long long way to go till the season's over, even fecking Villa could win it. Crazy stuff :woo:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya. The best we could hope for is 2nd place. Utd are not gonna lose it now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

.............. heskey!


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

this sucks how did liverpool draw


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Various reasons really. The main being Rafa's tactics.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why do all the muppets come out when we have a bad result?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Mainly Rafa's tactics, haha. 

Seriously, I laughed aloud. 

Lucas made a rash tackle. Everything had been smooth sailing by then. The only questionable thing on Rafa's part was taking Gerrard off, but he knew Wigan wanted to win so would attack, and all the other attacking players had already been switched around. Gerrard as the only one left to be taken off. If he hadn't made it I'm sure people would have said "WHY DIDN'T FUCKING KEANE COME ON AGAIN?"

It definitely wasn't the tactics that cost us. Just a failure to finish chances. It's always the way. United and Chelsea tend to get away with it, we haven't got it in us to do so.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

We were too negative after the goal. I saw Masch and Leiva stayed beyond the halfway line when we were pushing for a winner. 

Atleast the fans will be pumped up for Chelsea match, which we MUST win now.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

we better win lol


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

KME said:


> The only questionable thing on Rafa's part was taking Gerrard off, but he knew Wigan wanted to win so would attack, and all the other attacking players had already been switched around. Gerrard as the only one left to be taken off. If he hadn't made it I'm sure people would have said "WHY DIDN'T FUCKING KEANE COME ON AGAIN?"


so after 1-1 instead of going for the win rafa was afraid wigna might score?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> It definitely wasn't the tactics that cost us. Just a failure to finish chances. It's always the way. United and Chelsea tend to get away with it, we haven't got it in us to do so.


You don't think that he should've played 4-4-2 with Keane and Torres up together?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The English press are the ones who are making noises about inclusion of Keane. He was shocking against Preston at FA Cup and deserves to be dropped. 4-5-1 worked for us well in the past , so he was right to go with that formation against a tricky opposition at an away stadium. The formation actually worked for 82 minutes until Lucas lost his mind. We switched 4-4-2 shortly after and couldn't find a goal. The problem is some players are just not pulling their socks up and stand up for challenge, namely Keane, Lucas and Babel. 
I'm still optimistic. We could be in good position for the title challenge if, IF we beat Chelsea on Sunday.


----------



## Pala! (Apr 2, 2007)

As I am a Keane fan, I disagree with the treatment he is getting from Rafa. Even if I wasn't a fan of him, you can clearly see he is not getting a real chance. Okay, he scored his first goal for Liverpool thats great. Thats some confidence for the lad, what happens? Dropped the next game. After another few matches he scores again, then he is subbed. Then when Liverpool needed a goal, they didn't bring him on with 10 minutes to go, they brought on Lucas. Then Keane scores against Arsenal, he is subbed and then he scored 2 against (??? Can't remember) and he is subbed and dropped the next game. That HAS to be horrible on his confidence.

I don't know about you but I would be pissed of if that was me.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

rawesjericho said:


> so after 1-1 instead of going for the win rafa was afraid wigna might score?


Bearing in mind Rodallega rattled the crossbar shortly after, I think Rafa was right to feel worried they might score. 

It's already happened once this season, at White Hart Lane. We went for it by bringing Keane off, but at the same time didn't leave ourselves exposed at the back, so we had to take Gerrard off. 

And Renegade, no I wouldn't play 4-4-2 with Keane. Not in games when we need to win right now. 4-2-3-1 is proven to be our best formation. It worked well again against Wigan, we just didn't get that bit of fortune you need to pull it off ot perfection. 

I think Robbie's had some rubbish treatment. Those times when Kuyt started up front alone were disgraceful and a low blow for Kean.e But I still didn't expect to see Keane last night. Gerrard in behind Torres is for the best when the going gets tough. But one crude challenge by Lucas changes everything, and all of a sudden people are undermining the tactics, the substitutions and the like. In reality, Wigan got a clice of luck they really didn't deserve and it cost us.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Best £20 million back-up striker I've ever seen though :woo:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I am looking forward Man Utd's game tomorrow since Everton did good matches recently so i guess it won't be easy at all to get the victory.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Best £20 million back-up striker I've ever seen though :woo:


Didn't Real sign Anelka for 19.5m in 1999?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

22m i think.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stoke is going to defeat Man City even with just 10 players! Robinho is shity, Belamy did nothing. anyway,12 minute left and it's 1-0


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at Man Citeh.

Who says Stoke can only win with Delaps long throws? :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes Stoke showed great spirit today and my god man city's players are so bad,lol!


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol at City. Sorensen did well, and what happened to Micah Richards? Kompany was just as bad as him when they were chasing the game. Only Ireland showed any enthusiasm when they were down.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Anelka wasn't exactly a backup striker for Real. He, Raul and Morientes all started in the 2000 Champions League Final, and Anelka scored twice in the semi's. 

Oh, and City were dreadful today. Wayne Bridge had a nightmare on Beattie's goal. 

Stoke have decent depth, being able to leave Lawrence, Kitson and Cresswell on the bench from the start and still win is impressive. They're so anti-football though, I hate them. I only like Beattie and Fuller in their side. Etherington, Lawrence and both the Faye's seem good enough too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jesus christ, fuck Arsenal, Liverpool and Chelsea have to watch out for Villa imo.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ Yeah it's been that way since around November son.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Jesus christ, fuck Arsenal, Liverpool and Chelsea have to watch out for Villa imo.


WOW!!!!! How the fuck did you figure that out!?!?!?! 

Still 0-0, but we do look like we're going to score tbh, we just need a Vanjection

Edit: I should be a psychic, VP's on


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Come on ade how many fucking chances do you want before you stick one in the net. Our crossing has been wank aswell.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

IT'S IN! 

IT'S OUT! 

It's definitely out. 

Thank you Phil Thompson for that great GSS moment. 

Please hang on Wigan 

Big miss by Adebayor.

Hull don't seem able to buy a win, WBA draw level again.

Lol @ Darren Bent coming on and scoring 2. How did he not start bearing in mind Defoe is out...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

lol @ Big Kev Davies.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

As usual we cannot take chances. Adebayor was shocking. Fuck all noise to lift the players aswell.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Overrated said:


> As usual we cannot take chances.


I know the feeling. That's twice Jason Roberts has missed sitters in the last seconds that would have given us an extra 4 points.

On the bright side, we're still unbeaten under Big Sam and have kept another clean sheet. We need to turn some draws in to wins though to get clear.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Carrick and Tevez have been immense. Created a lot of chances, shame we scored a controversial but i'm not complaining.

Perfect time to score, hope we get a couple more.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Gutted


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Another 3 points, another clean sheet. Im very 'appy.

Can now relax watching tomorrows big game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carrick was fantastic. Well deserved win, didn't play brilliantly, but got the job done.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Makes tomorrows game very interesting as both really need to win, a draw is a great result for us.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Villa were so close at going top we should have scored against Wigan and gone top even if it's only for about 24 hours.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Mate I'm still gutted.  Hyped myself upf ro it too much.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair you were never going to be top overnight considering United won.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought we might get a very open game from West Ham, and possibly take advantage of it. Shame about that.

Also, that partnership of Adebayor and Bendtner really is horrific, and I hope to never see it again. At least Vela got an early intro, but he should of been up front if Wenger was that desperate not to play our most in form player, Van Persie. He may be injury prone, but he's our only hope now that Cesc is out. Throw all our eggs in one basket and hope for the best, I say.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Baines and Piernaar had lot of chances to cross/shoot yet they wasted more than half of it. It will be really difficult to anyone to stop utd now. Very hard to get excited nowadays.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Not playing too badly but 1-0 down, typical.

Peter Lovenkrands in the second half please.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Terrible decision, but a great penalty. Played Shola. 

Not looking forward to our game too much.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Taylor is up to his old tricks again I see.

Awesome penalty though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Howard Webb is shite.

And Taylor is one of the biggest cheats in the game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^^I have to agree with that. If he isn't handling the ball in his own area then he is diving down the other end.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But he has PASSION.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes he does, and he's also not bad on the ball. Horribly overrated by our own fans as an actual defender though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> But he has PASSION.


So does Gary Neville, does not stop 'em being ****s.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao Fat Frank sent off.

John Terry booked for running his mouth, send that fucker off aswell, please.

The FA will come to the rescue and let Fat Frank off his red card as usual.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Stevie GBH with one of the worst dives I've seen in a while there.

Never a red for Lumpard either.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> Stevie GBH with one of the worst dives I've seen in a while there.


Steven Taylor, Steven Gerrard - same first name, same actions.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Decent win for Liverpool, but Chelsea were completely shocking and getting their best player sent off for nothing didn't help them at all.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Chelsea have looked absolute shite in all these big games, everytime there oppisition has looked fitter and more up for it. Can't help but think that it's Liverpool & Man United from here on in.

Hate to say it but i hope Man United win the league


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Embarrassing red card, just shocking decision. In the long run, I think it's a good result, obviously I'd have prefered the draw.

Chelsea were fucking shite though, what is it with them in big games? They never looked like they wanted to win it.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking hell. Not been so happy, and marked so much, in far too long. 

We're back, hopefully. 

Thought Skrtel, Gerrard, Torres and Benayoun were brilliant, Aurelio wasn't half bad either. 

I really hope this makes a difference. Torres is incredible.

It wasn't a red card, but that hardly matters. We were by far the better team all day. Riley has screwed every team over, and really the red card made our task harder.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

A draw would of been ideal, but that's good enough.

Bosingwa = that **** should of been sent off instead.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Indeed, you can't moan too much about Lampard's being soft when Bosingwa did what he did and totally got away with it. That was disgusting, but will likely be forgotten due to the game having so many incidents.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Am i a 'bit evil for finding what Bosingwa did hilarious?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Deco™;6823950 said:


> Bosingwa = that **** should of been sent off instead.


You've got to wonder why the linesman let that go with it right in front of him. A high boot is always bad, but to drive it into Benayoun's back was just uncalled for. How he wasn't punished i'll never know. I don't care how late it is in a game, you can't do that.

:lmao at Terry at the end! That boy handles defeat so well!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Skrtel is such a beast. Did not have much to do, but destroyed everything in his path.

Five thumbs up.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Skrtel was immense. Totally froze out Anelka. 

Had an easy job for a while in the second half, but he totally neutralized the league's top scorer for a good 50 minutes, and gave him nothing to feed on.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

To be fair Anelka is completely balls if the midfield is as shite as Chelsea's was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lols Anelka being the top scorer in the league, still makes me chuckle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Had the ball at his feet enough. Skrtel made a ton of clearances, always got a foot in. 

Chelsea were dreadful though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anelka is no threat with the ball at his feet. His threat is getting in behind and the midfield was nowhere near good enough to feed him those balls.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Amazing result, marked out so hard especially when Pepe did his running towards the celebrating player pile thing, just shows what a bit of persaverance and class can do, Chelsea can fuck off about the red card aswell, as far I make it there not even with us yet - Bosingwa's disgusting kick on Yossi in the corner today, Tiago's handball in 05, Terry's stamp/elbow on Torres/Reina this season and particularly the fat **** breaking Xabi's ankle a couple of seasons ago. 

Now lets kick on, but enjoy this shite first of all


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Get In. Boss performance. Really roasted Chelsea for 90 minutes. Red card was harsh though. This is the 5th time an opponent got sent off for foul on Alonso.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I did enjoy Ashley Cole making a nice fuck up too. That topped it for me, but it just shows what one good cross and a mistake can do. Apart from that, it looked destined to be a drab 0-0.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I listened to the match on 5 Live and apart from the Lampard red card and the goals it didn't sound very exciting. Despite the victory today, i still think the Premiership is going back to Old Trafford this season. As for Robbie Keane, he is being humiliated by Rafa. Keane is a great player and not even being in the squad for a must win game like today must be hard to swallow for Robbie. I think he will go back to Tottenham on Monday.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

in wrestling = You can't powerbomb Billy Kidman, in football = You can't tackle Xabi Alonso.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> in wrestling = You can't powerbomb Billy Kidman, in football = You can't tackle Xabi Alonso.


That gag was just god awful.


I'm sick of the site of Coloccini now he looks very ropey..luckily we had Bassong. The best defender we've had since Nikos Dabizas IMO. Can't wait til hes had abit more expierence. Taylor looks just as queer..hes got the passon for the club but really lacks in skill. 

Rafa got lucky today I thought..sure they were well worth the victory but not even putting Keane on the team sheet is a dodgey call.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ken Anderson said:


> in wrestling = You can't powerbomb Billy Kidman, in football = You can't tackle Xabi Alonso.


Alonso did a Michaels sell from Summerslam '05 when he took a big boot from Hogan. I didn't think it would be possible for someone to oversell like HBK did, but Xabi did a great job to get Lampard sent off today.

But i think we all loved the sight of Lampard walking off with Terry mouthing off too!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Rafa got lucky today I thought..sure they were well worth the victory but not even putting Keane on the team sheet is a dodgey call.


Fuck me, he takes of a defensive midfielder for a forward and you people still give him fuck all credit. Mad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™;6824418 said:


> Alonso did a Michaels sell from Summerslam '05 when he took a big boot from Hogan. I didn't think it would be possible for someone to oversell like HBK did, but Xabi did a great job to get Lampard sent off today.
> 
> But i think we all loved the sight of Lampard walking off with Terry mouthing off too!




I didn't really, awful reffing, and then for Terry to see out the game and not get the red was a joke too. Nice respect campaign.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

yep he went to the attacking 4-4-2..well done. I didn't even mention him going defensive, all i said was about him not even putting Keane on the bench.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I didn't really, awful reffing, and then for Terry to see out the game and not get the red was a joke too. Nice respect campaign.


The Respect issue doesn't include Chelsea does it?!! You wouldn't think so by the way they still crowd the referee.

Great sig too man, it's hard to choose which one of Cheryl or Kimberley you'd rattle first.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Cheryl, you have the added bonus of being able to piss off Ashley Cole. 

Rafa didn't get lucky today at all, we were really unlucky not to be 1-0 up by the time the final moments came around, where we finally scored.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

totti10 said:


> That gag was just god awful.
> 
> 
> I'm sick of the site of Coloccini now he looks very ropey..luckily we had Bassong. The best defender we've had since Nikos Dabizas IMO. Can't wait til hes had abit more expierence. Taylor looks just as queer..hes got the passon for the club but really lacks in skill.
> ...


I can't remember Colo even making a tackle, no-one ever calls him out on it either.

Bassong was an amazing find though, very good.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nige™;6824486 said:


> Great sig too man, it's hard to choose which one of Cheryl or Kimberley you'd rattle first.





KME said:


> Cheryl, you have the added bonus of being able to piss off Ashley Cole.


Thats going in my sig, that made me actually lol

Thought id add my semi-regular Fulham ramblings..

3-1 was a a great result, awesome to bounce back from a defeat like that

Barnes is a great signing, and Dacourt sounds like another sound investment too, despite his dodgy disiplinary record.
Mcbride is rumoured to be coming back on loan. EPIC WIN.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not overly fond of Bosingwa, but that is outstanding.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can see the amusing side of it, but it was disgusting really. He bestt get banned for that, seeing as the Lampard ban will clearly be rescinded.

Olivier Dacourt and Giles Barnes are two brilliant signings, if the former goes through. That should shore up the midfield with Jimmy Bullard gone. Some experience and quality in Dacourt, and then a great prospect with as much set piece abillity as Bullard in Barnes. If you could get Brian McBride back on loan, that would be brilliant. Bobby Zamora hasn't exactly fired this season, and McBride is such a proven scorer in this league.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SNOW DAYYYYYYYYYYY


 I marked, college is closed. Expect a lot of spam from me today. 


Yesterday's result wasn't the greatest for us, but I think the Liverpool win was better than the Chelsea win, given that we've still got Liverpool at home, will be a good chance to open a lead. Draw would have been ideal though, damn Torres


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Keane has just made history. He is now the worst signing of this season *twice*. Apparently he's completed a 15M return to Spurs. Rafa will be rightly brimming, and as for Spurs, well they've all but confirmed they have the worst transfer policy since the Madrid Galacticos. Unless they manage to pawn off Bent to whatever poor sucker will have him for anything over 8M, that transfer completely mystifies me. Defoe will be raging.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dissapointed it didn't work out for him, but I think he was causing a disruption, and Torres is best upfront on his own. No idea what we're gonna use that cash on. Saviola's name is floating around, or Gudjohnsen on loan. Those would please me, but a top class player could come in for 15m. Glad I'm home for the last day of the window to keep up with it all. 

And I've got a snow day too  Good times.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Eidur, despite not playing week in week out since he moved to Barca, has still shown signs of class and he'd still be a danger if you went for him. I doubt it would happen tho.

LOL @ the red card for Fat Frank. Awful decision, he clearly takes the ball and then Alonso clatters into him, even catching Lamps with his studs. But on the balance of play, Chelsea never looked like winning the match, a draw was on the cards until Lampard was marched.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

The stupid twats have only gone and let Bosingwa off


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

Would someone explain to me how Bosingwa got away with that? What the hell are the FA on about? They claimed the ref nor linesman saw it :no: even though the linesman was stood there and raised the flag. All the FA had to do was watch the replays. Someone must have paid them off :no:

IMO Keane didn't get enough time, but maybe he's best off at Tottenham. With that 15m we could buy one or two good players in that position.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

the assistant referee admitted seeing it during the match so fa cant review it


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What a Great chance for Everton! Gerrard got injuried in the first 15 minutes, Bad luck for Liverpool indeed.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Pretty dull game so far, hopefully it picks up.

Jagielka is the man


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh my Gos-h-ling!!

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope someone gets fired for that blunder, ITV going to an advert break when Everton scored and we missed the goal :lmao

Good thing I switched the radio on instantly.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I hope someone gets fired for that blunder, ITV going to an advert break when Everton scored and we missed the goal :lmao
> 
> Good thing I switched the radio on instantly.




It came back on before they scored for me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not for me, must have been different all over the country, it came back just as Gosling was running away to celebrate.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea I saw it in all its glory too.

Good times.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh well, Liverpool knocked out. :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I saw it too but was cracking up when the ad came on! That's why you don't take live games from Sky & BBC.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Should sign Keane tbh


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

No such problems on Setanta tbf. But maybe due to TV rights you couldn't watch on that in England? :side:

Anyway, regardless of the result, it was a good game to watch.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Toffes/Villians  Gonna be a great war!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, i forget during all the fun that we're through too! Yay. Roque goes off after a stinker and Benni comes on to save us yet again.

A 5th round tie with Coventry sounds easy, but we lost to them at Ewood in the 3rd round last season. Come on, quarter finals! We are still unbeaten under Sam, so anything's possible.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

YUou were stupid for not taking the near on 20mil you were offered and running, Nige. Santa Clause may be a good player, but come on, you'd cope without hin. It's not like he is single handily dragging you up the table.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> YUou were stupid for not taking the near on 20mil you were offered and running, Nige. Santa Clause may be a good player, but come on, you'd cope without hin. It's not like he is single handily dragging you up the table.


I'd have snapped City's hand off at £12m. He's been shit this season and his heart clearly isn't in it. Benni & Roberts have been banging the goals in for fun the last six weeks, and why Sam didn't take £16m to bring in a couple of midfielders we so desperately need, i'll never know. With Emerton injured now, it looks even more of a stupid move.

Roque's performances tonight and Saturday showed that we don't need him. Without Bentley's delivery right to his head, he's nothing. Benni & Roberts are a great partnership, and i'd start them all day long ahead of Santa Cruz.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I missed it as well, had to sit through 120 minutes of utter dross, and as soon as something happens, they go and score.

Great that Liverpool are out, and Villa play Everton so that's at least 1 contender out of the way, and all we need to do to get to the final 8 is beat 2 Championship sides at home. Got a good chance of winning it, easily our biggest hope of winning a trophy


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Who do u support? Blackburn?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I don't think it's really that "great" for our rivals that we're out, now we have less games to play, than Chelsea, Arsenal and MANU. 

We were always pretty fucked once Lucas went off, having already lost Gerrard and Torres looking pretty tired. They got lucky on their goal, as they did all night really, apart from when Osman hit the post. Rubbish game, poor result. The worst thing to come of it was the midfield problems we now have, Alonso, Lucas and Masch will all miss upcoming games through suspension, and Gerrard's injured. Probably ended our chances of the title in truth.

Season's over though, for everyone. Everton have already won the league, as proven by their title celebrations when Gerrard and Torres went off.

I'm glad I didn't see the goal. Skrtel and Carra were immense all night, as was Jagielka when he actually had something to do. Everton's season will be over very soon, so all the crowing shouldn't last too long.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> They got lucky on their goal, as they did all night really


They're not the only team from Mersyside who've had luck on their side with grabbing goals (and late ones at that) this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Renegade™;6841642 said:


> They're not the only team from Mersyside who've had luck on their side with grabbing goals (and late ones at that) this season.


Tranmere have sneaked a few in at the death have they?!!


Oh, Liverpool!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao

What's the latest with this Villa problem with the Arshavin transfer?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not heard anything else about it. I guess we'll find out something by the start of next week, but i don't think it'll lead anywhere since the FA were responsible for keeping it from going through by the deadline in the first place.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Renegade™;6841748 said:


> :lmao
> 
> What's the latest with this Villa problem with the Arshavin transfer?


The Hull chairman was on sky sports news early, and said that the FA/Premier League made a statement before the meeting explaining everything was done correctly and in time.

He then said no club made any official complaint against it, and it wasnt brought up in the actual meeting, all the clubs were happy with the FA's statement and explanation, and it had been nothing but a load of press overreaction & speculation.

End of story, tbh, the Arshavin deal wasnt even the last deal to be confirmed, the Kelly to Stoke deal took two days and so did a number of others, but i don't see anyone kicking up a fuss over them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> The Hull chairman was on sky sports news early, and said that the FA/Premier League made a statement before the meeting explaining everything was done correctly and in time.
> 
> He then said no club made any official complaint against it, and it wasnt brought up in the actual meeting, all the clubs were happy with the FA's statement and explanation, and it had been nothing but a load of press overreaction & speculation.
> 
> End of story, tbh, the Arshavin deal wasnt even the last deal to be confirmed, the Kelly to Stoke deal took two days and so did a number of others, but *i don't see anyone kicking up a fuss over them.*


Probably because it was not as dodgy as Arshavin's was rumoured to be.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Probably because it was not as dodgy as Arshavin's was rumoured to be.


No, it's just that they werent high profile moves more like, so nobody gave a shit about them and it didnt benefit the press to try and make a story out of nothing on those transfers.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Probably because it was not as dodgy as Arshavin's was rumoured to be.


I'd love to hear a reason as to why this transfer was any more dodgy than the other transfers that went through?

It's just that the entire nation seems to have become Aston Villa fans and this signing could stop them from finishing 4th


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I find it funny that all the reports were saying Martin O'Neil was furious with the move going through, yet Martin O'Neil himself has said in his very own press conference that he never had a problem with the move.

Fantastic British Press as usual.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Aboslutely fucking fantastic

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7875478.stm

Sky get Monday Night Footie back, Sultana now only have Saturday night


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Aboslutely fucking fantastic
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7875478.stm
> 
> Sky get Monday Night Footie back, Sultana now only have Saturday night


Fantastic, now if only Setanta would stop pissing me about with my cancellation of their shit product.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pity we'll have to wait a while though for it to take effect.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Makes fuck all difference to me, apart from it means less of Craig '****' Burley, so I guess it's a pretty huge positive.


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow (Jan 9, 2006)

> Arshavin Wants To Ban Women
> 
> The £16.5 million signing, from Russian club Zenit St Petersburg, is quoted by the tabloid as saying:
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Sky should actually bring back the show "Monday Night Football". It was never quite the same on Setanta. 

It's good and bad. I have Setanta, but I hate watching matches on there, so I'm in the middle on whether or not I want them to have alot of matches. Less Burley is good though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

DaWholeF'NShow said:


> :lmao


Arshavin already a legend in the making with quotes like that.

This one from his first ArsenalTV interview



> Q "Did you talk to pavlychenko?"
> 
> A "he's no friend of mine"


:lmao


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

going to manchester in the morning for the match, propably going to get fucking beat but hey at £19.00 a ticket you cant go wrong tbh.

should be a great away day.


----------



## J.B.L (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone think this might be adams last macth if pompey lose


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly. It's a match he's expected to lose. But I think most people are under the impression he's on borrowed time.



> Ronaldo has a a score to settle with Jose Mourinho, who had said that he preferred Ibrahimovic over him. "I respect everybody's opinion, but the trophies that matter are at my house"


I marked/laughed.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Arshavin's always been legendary in interviews, he seems to not give a damn what anybody thinks of him.

Also, Cesc could be back for the Roma matches apparently *WOOHOO!*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Fantastic goal by Bellamy, Man City 1-0


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

hmmm, 3 goals in 10 minutes at the Hawthornes. Good start for Newcastle, being 2-1 up.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Haha Chelsea. u suk.

Fair do's to Villa.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What's going on with Chelsea ? They're so bad latley...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently the fans were chanting 'you don't know what you're doing' at Scolari, when he replaced Quaresma with Drogba. You'd expect a club like Chelsea at home to beat Hull, but Hull have done well for themselves this season. And apparently deserved a draw, after they missed a few chances.

Looking at Liverpool's team for the game at Pompey, I would say that Portsmouth have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

X-Static said:


> *Apparently the fans were chanting 'you don't know what you're doing' at Scolari, when he replaced Quaresma with Drogba.*
> 
> Looking at Liverpool's team for the game at Pompey, I would say that Portsmouth have a good chance of winning.


Yet the 30,000+ idiots failed to see he was bad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool's team is fucking embarrassing, yet I still imagine they'll pull off the win.

Loving Villa though, still winning and still right up there.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Quaresma was so bad in Inter and I don't know why did chelsea sign him ?!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Serie A is different to the Premiership, so who know perhaps he could become a good loan signing for Chelsea, and then they buy him in the summer.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea I understand your point


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1-0 Portsmouth. Poor Rafa.

1-1 now, I wonder what Peter Crouch was thinking making that back pass.

2-1 Pompey.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's getting to the point where Rafa has seriously got to consider what he is doing.

It's not often I lay the blame at managers feet for the teams performance, but in this instance, it applies. Our problems are always caused by resting, rotating and so on.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

A much needed and deserved 3 points today for *Sunderland* against Stoke City. Decent atmosphere there,too. 7 from our last 9 which is great cos we've got some tough away matches coming up


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Once again, El Nino saves us. I stand by what I said though, we nearly lost the title there, or any chance of it at least.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Credit to Liverpool never gave up, but Portsmouth's defending was the defining factor, just far too many gifts.

I always expected them to win today, but it's still slightly annoying to see them come away with the win.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Portsmouth defending cost them 3-0 points, it's very disappointing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool were hopeless, but luckily for them, Portsmouth's defending was even worse. 

If a team as awful as the current Liverpool team manage to win the title, seriously, it'll be embarrassing. Of course their fans don't care, why should they really, but if we can't peg them to the title, we've only got ourselves to blame.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

how a hopeless team can score 3 goals at an away stadium is beyond me. And how you felt about losing to an awful team earlier this season?. Btw, It was a good performance in 2nd half, defence was uncharacteristically fragile, but that's given since this is the first time Skrtel and Dagger starting together. You have to give Rafa some credit for that. I'm sure this win will do wonders for our confidence..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Just back, we played well for half an hour, got sloppy, then conceded. From there it was just us attacking and them doing what they could on the break. They got luckier than us by even scoring their second goal after that weak free kick. 

Aurelio was good, Agger did well as did Benayoun and Torres is heavenly. 

GERRIN'.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Reina can count himself really lucky that his howler didn't end up costing Liverpool.

Portsmouth are shocking and look destined to go down.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Once again Torres did it in the last minute but seriously Liverpool is very weak team without Gerrard so It's going to be so difficult when they go to Madrid...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Based on the highlights, Chelsea were absolutely shite. This was possibly the easiest match they could ask for, and they were lucky to draw.

Stop winning Villa


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Medo said:


> Once again Torres did it in the last minute but seriously Liverpool is very weak team without Gerrard so It's going to be so difficult when they go to Madrid...


I'm convinced nobody watched this game. We were playing round beautifully for 30 minutes, just weren't cutting through and adding the final touch, which is a much due to the absence of Torres and Alonso (who will be fresh for Madrid now) as it is to the Gerrard absence. Predictably the performance deteriorated once they scored as we had to change the team around. 

And Gerrard is scheduled to be back for Real Away. Not that he'd be crucial there anyway, in a game where Rafa will set us up primarily not to lose, so we can take it back to Anfield with all to play for.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Based on the highlights, Chelsea were absolutely shite. This was possibly the easiest match they could ask for, and they were lucky to draw.
> *
> Stop winning Villa*


 
............


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Things haven't gone too well for *Hull City* since their boss sat them on the pitch at half-time against City a few weeks ago. I'm so pleased for Brown that they got a point at one of the hardest grounds possible


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

KME said:


> I'm convinced nobody watched this game. We were playing round beautifully for 30 minutes, just weren't cutting through and adding the final touch, which is a much due to the absence of Torres and Alonso (who will be fresh for Madrid now) as it is to the Gerrard absence. Predictably the performance deteriorated once they scored as we had to change the team around.
> 
> And Gerrard is scheduled to be back for Real Away. Not that he'd be crucial there anyway, in a game where Rafa will set us up primarily not to lose, so we can take it back to Anfield with all to play for.


I hope that Gerrard will be ready for Madrid game.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually we have done well without Gerrard in many games, but yes. He is just too vital for us. In sidenote, i'm really pleased with Agger-Skrtel starting together FINALLY.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/new...g-booked-deliberately-to-skive-off-games.html



> PREMIERSHIP stars are getting booked on purpose to miss matches and skive off, the News of the World reveals today.
> 
> The astonishing betrayal of fans by prima donna players was exposed by top Premier League ref Steve Bennett. Last night the league’s bosses launched a probe and said: “We will be asking Bennett for an explanation.”
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That was on KUMB yesterday. I lol'ed.

Didn't Beckham do that in an international match?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

We have like 14 days without a game, so we're hopeful Gerrard will be back for Real. 

And Agger was quality at times yesterday, really got forward well. Hope he gets more playing time, but Rafa definitely favours Skrtel. I like Skrtel, and I think people were a tad harsh on him yesterday because of Nugent's goal. Both are still quality.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Skrtels~!

I think Pepe Reina should of saved Heridarsson's header, despite the shocking marking, but what was James doing for Kuyt's goal?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Didn't Beckham do that in an international match?


Yep, and he bragged about it to the media, although the reason for it was he picked up a knock and wanted to wipe his yellow card count clean, so it had an element of strategy to it rather than just selfishness. Comedy gold, that was.

It doesn't at all surprise me that it happens, and more or less explains some of the ridiculous tackles made by primarily attacking players who shouldn't be picking up enough yellows to get suspensions. Hopefully the FA punish Bennett for this by never allowing him to ref in the Premier League again. That'd make my day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Skrtels~!
> 
> I think Pepe Reina should of saved Heridarsson's header, despite the shocking marking, but what was James doing for Kuyt's goal?


I think the bounce surprised him, it was heading for his hands, but Reina hit the deck before the ball hit his gloves and it just went over him. Was rather odd. 

And I think the sheer power of it took James by surprise. Was an oddly amazing finish by Kuyt.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

got a horrible feeling spurs will win today


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Eboue you're an idiot!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eboue is awesome.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

really intresting game tbf


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rex Regum said:


> Yep, and he bragged about it to the media, although the reason for it was he picked up a knock and wanted to wipe his yellow card count clean, so it had an element of strategy to it rather than just selfishness. Comedy gold, that was.
> 
> It doesn't at all surprise me that it happens, and more or less explains some of the ridiculous tackles made by primarily attacking players who shouldn't be picking up enough yellows to get suspensions. Hopefully the FA punish Bennett for this by never allowing him to ref in the Premier League again. That'd make my day.


It's been well known for a long time that players were getting banned over christmas. I remember Neil Ruddock joking about it on Soccer AM, so it's not something that's come out of the blue.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Words cannot describe how much i hate Eboue, i'd pay to have that idiot sacked from the squad, just to get rid of it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't want to come across all T.Gale, but what a boss weekend so far. Hopefully Uniteds bogey team will do us a favor, although I doubt it. 

Oh and yeah, I dont like slagging off former players but Keane showed today exactly why we sold him.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Eboue is a ****. Fucking schoolboy error. 

Good job the Yids are that shit that they could not get a goal.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

well done Arsenal today i say

the yids are total ass*oles imo, when chlichy ws down with his head like a running tap of blood they started singing same old arsenal always cheating. what a bunch of toss*rs tbf, now i really hope they go down


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Words cannot describe how much i hate Eboue, i'd pay to have that idiot sacked from the squad, just to get rid of it.


Likewise. I just want to say I was one of the original haters. Ever since the Carling Cup final against Chelsea 

Bless Manuel. Good performance to by Gallas, although that was probably due to Spurs not having a barging striker.

The commentator probably went on enough about it, but it was a cracking game by Palacios. Very ironic as he was actually on trial at Arsenal before Wenger recommended him to Steve Bruce at Birmingham. How we could use a player like him now :sad:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

"Are you watching Merseyside?" :lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> "Are you watching Merseyside?" :lmao


Giggs > Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fantastic result, nothing else to really say. Tidy job, didn't play amazing, but did enough. Very happy.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Can't complain. I just knew as soon as Giggs got past Cole it was gonna be on target. 

Such a shite second half peformance tho. :/


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Giggs > Liverpool.


So why not chant for him instead of us?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

I luv Mickie James said:


> So why not chant for him instead of us?


We did.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice that you acknowledged Liverpool more than him though.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Decent result for Arsenal today considering we had a man sent off, ironically enough Eboue was having a decent game until the sending off. Another 1-0 victory for United, it was a great individual goal from Ryan Giggs. I think Man Utd will have more than enough quality to retain the Premier League this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Giggs > Liverpool.


I laughed. 

Good finish, but awful defending, it was obvious where he was going and two players made it really easy for him to go there. 

West Ham would have got something if they didn't want 15 touches of the ball every time they were in the penalty area.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great result today. It's always tough there and to take all 3 points is a huge relief.

To think we are in the position we are and haven barely started finding our proper form yet. It'd be nice to get going soon though. Vida was immense again along with Giggs and Scholesy being neat and tidy.

Cole impressed me for West Ham as well, he really looks a completely different player to that of last season.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Twice Collison put the ball on the wrong side of Cole, once in each half. 

How the fuck did Scotty Parker not get in the England squad?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> West Ham would have got something if they didn't want 15 touches of the ball every time they were in the penalty area.


By that logic Portsmouth would have won yesterday if any members of their back four could defend properly.

Giggsy has been rolling back the years this season. It's almost as if he needs people to question for him to show his best form. One of the best footballers to play in Britain ever.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

T-C said:


> By that logic Portsmouth would have won yesterday if any members of their back four could defend properly.
> 
> Giggsy has been rolling back the years this season. It's almost as if he needs people to question for him to show his best form. One of the best footballers to play in Britain ever.


Does that change the fact West Ham still took far too many touches and refused to shoot? I don't quite get how everything said about any team on here always has to be dragged back and pulled into a comparison with the team the original poster happens to support. I was just surprised West Ham were so reluctant to shoot and think they would have scored if they'd done so. 

As for Giggs, I'm surprised he's not won more individual honours to be honest. He's been good recently, but earlier in the season I thought he was a car crash, didn't buy the whole "he keeps getting better" stuff at all. He's certainly doing well now though, wasn't a typical veteran Ryan Giggs goal today, haven't seen a goal like that from him in a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He did start the season off in iffy fashion, but he's been very steady since the turn of the year. Scholes put in a good shift as well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I didn't really mean it as a direct attack at Liverpool yesterday. I meant it more as ifs and buts don't really matter after the game is over and the three points are taken, as you could make ifs and buts to justify the score being whatever you want.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Loving the Arsenal result 

One step closer to premier european football and securing Gareth Barry's Signature for life!


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 22, 2005)

word has it Tony Adams has been sacked, Pompey to announ ce it tomorrow morning

a bloody joke if you ask me


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> word has it Tony Adams has been sacked, Pompey to announ ce it tomorrow morning
> 
> a bloody joke if you ask me


Adams will never be a good manager. He's just...not very motivating to play for. 

Dissapointed in the 1-0 loss to Manure, thought we deserved more from the game. The Giggs goal was class though, gotta give him that. As far as passing and keeping possession goes we are easily one of the best in the league but a lot of the time there just isn't an end product in the final third of the field. We need one more proven goal scorer to play alongside Cole and a natural winger for some width. Only then can the team take the next step and start pushing for top 6. If only we managed to keep Tevez and Benayoun, a lot of our current problems would be solved.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

mrchrisieclass said:


> word has it Tony Adams has been sacked, Pompey to announ ce it tomorrow morning
> 
> a bloody joke if you ask me


Why is it a joke? I'm gutted to see him go as it doesn't help our bid to survive if Portsmouth improve with a new manager.

What does tick me off is that we got so much stick for sacking Ince far too soon while Pompey aren't getting any really. They're not in the drop zone like we were under Ince (still are), but it shows that the press were after Ince.

As for United, they are looking like a machine at the moment. No one can argue with the fact they deserve to be champions, and it looks a certaintity now with their consistency and the others slipping up reguarly, apart from Villa.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

*Breaking news on Sky Sports News*

Scolari has been sacked.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

YES!!! BRING BACK MOURINHO!!! (or Mancini, either way it will only delay the inevitable. I called for his head after the 3-0 loss but now will do)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Ray Wilkins put in temp charge. Apparently Chelsea want Gus Hiddink as manager with Avrim Grant as coach.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Grant is strongly linked with Portsmouth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mourinho won't go back to Chelsea. Massimo Moratti won't let him leave, seeing as he only joined Inter in the summer, and they're doing well in Serie A. I'm surprised that Scolari's gone though, I would've thought Chelsea would've sacked him in the summer.

Avram was linked with Portsmouth pretty much straight after the news broke about Tony Adams' sacking. And I can't see him going back to Chelsea, especially since he got sacked himself by them last summer.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bradley said:


> YES!!! BRING BACK MOURINHO!!! (or Mancini, either way it will only delay the inevitable. I called for his head after the 3-0 loss but now will do)


No chance. No chance in hell unless Roman sells up, and he won't be able to do tht unless he takes a HUGE loss, as well as the fact that you owe him 600mil in Loans. 

It's clear Jose and Roman did not get on well, and it'd take a lot to get Jose back as Chelsea manager. I feel he is holding out for the United job when Ferguson retires _{in other words, when he dies}_


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Scolari HAHA


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Grant is strongly linked with Portsmouth.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

HazaquieL said:


> Grant is strongly linked with Portsmouth.


And you posted that 15 minutes after already posting it, why?!!

Zola & Clarke would be interesting, but i don't see it happening. Grant & Mourinho won't be going back, and so they shouldn't after they were both wrongly sacked in the first place. 

I'd love to see Abramhovic have a crack himself tbh since he thought it was right to sack Jose.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Scolari HAHA


Exactly what I thought


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Scolari just isnt made for club football as he is great with international teams but chelsea need to think hard on who to choose as manager.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

rKo said:


> Scolari just isnt made for club football as he is great with international teams but chelsea need to think hard on who to choose as manager.


Paul Ince or Tony Adams. . . *PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was always a poor choice, me and others said it when he got the job. Fuck knows why they'd get rid of him mid-season though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The official reason is to give them a chance of competing for the trophies they can still win. That'll be none then!!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Scolari owned when he was the manager for Brazil and Portugal. Chelsea should stick with the interim manager for a long time lol.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW!! Just went onto the BBC website and saw the headline that Scolari had been sacked, quite a shock.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not shocked that Scolari has been sacked but i'm shocked that he's been sacked now, i thought Chelsea would wait until the end of the season. It'll be interesting to see who Chelsea go for, If Zola goes there i think it'll be a mistake by him, he's doing a great job at West Ham and i think the job at Chelsea is too big for him at the moment. As for Tony Adams getting the axe, that doesn't surprise me one bit, it's a shame he didn't get more time.


----------



## The Omen (Mar 30, 2005)

To be honest it was only a matter of time before he went especially with all the poor results that we been having lately...
The way that Sky are taking at the moment is that we should be getting somebody in to see us through to the end of the season and hopefully win at least one trophy that will get us automatic qualification for the champions league next year.I just hope that they don't leave the team in the hands of Ray Wilkins for more than a couple of games as the guy has always been nothing more than a fairly good number two and at every club that he has been made manager he has failed miserably...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Well that's a good news for Chelsea tbh


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Avram is going to have a job at the end of all this. Great stuff.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Guus Hiddink has apparently been approached by Chelsea to take over until at least the end of the season, according to the BBC website.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So has Ancelotti, Rijkaard and Mancini if you believe the rumours.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Hiddink will probably take over.

It's probably the best appointment they could make right now


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea Hiddink is the closest one now i guess


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Guys I work with Swansea City F.C. and the brought THE F.A. FUCKING CUP TO WORK TODAY!!!!!!


Check out my pic with the Fucking Awesome cup!!!




















Wish it had Claret and Blue ribbons though HAHA!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Wish it had Claret and Blue ribbons though HAHA!!!


Give it time, and it might just have. You've gotta be considered one of the favourites to win it.

Swansea have a shot too lol! I travelled all the way to Swansea a couple of weeks ago to see North End lose 4-1. Very upsetting! Nice stadium, and the fans were ultra friendly too, chatting to a lot in that nice estbalishment across the road before the game. That was the highlight of the trip, winning £8 in the itbox!!

What ya gonna do if Swansea play Villa? Decisions!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Guys I work with Swansea City F.C. and the brought THE F.A. FUCKING CUP TO WORK TODAY!!!!!!


May I ask what you do there?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I am still amazed/slightly aroused by the fact that Villa are third.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's quite a turn on isn't it?

Swansea look good, should be in front


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yea they're doing good untill now it's Draw now 1/1


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Being a Villa fan, I'm loving the form that they are in. Haven't seem them this good for quite a long time. But we do have a couple of tough games this week, hopefully we can beat Everton - will be hard seeing as they are doing well in the FA Cup, beating Liverpool. It's a shame that we might have lost Heskey for that match.

Then we have the Uefa Cup match against Moscow, thankfully it's a home tie. Then we have Chelsea in the League, I'll be glad if we get a point but I'm hoping for more.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Was at the Swansea game earlier and we 100% out classed Fulham. How we didn't win that game I'll never know.

Still, Swans should do them at the cottage, some of the footie Swansea played at tiems was a complete joy to watch.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Swansea were excellent. You could see the Fulham goal coming with Mark Gower missing those two good chances, and it's a real shame it came in the form of a fluke. It would have been a travesty had Swansea not equalised, and thankfully they did through a great strike from Jason Scotland.

Fulham are very strong at home, meaning it will be a tricky task for Swansea. But i think they have a very strong chance if they can play like they did earlier on.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

I think we've got the key to the fulham defence, it all depends on finishing with swansea at the moment it would seem.

Gower was tremendous today, when Orlandi came on for him we seemed to loose an edge. Plus Dyer was tremendous! I hope they can sign him perminantly he's premiership if ever I saw it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Plus Dyer was tremendous! I hope they can sign him perminantly he's premiership if ever I saw it.


When he tore North End inside out a few weeks ago, i was thinking to myself just how Southampton could let him go out on
loan when they're in a relegation scrap. He is class, no doubt, and he looks better in a team that suits his ability.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We'll win 2-0 today, Ronaldo and Vidic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm actually oddly nervous for this game, although the fact they've already beat us once this season, should mean we go in better prepared. I think it'll be a strongish team, but with Fulham on Wednesday, I'm not sure all the big guns will play.


AND HI ALEX


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I think it'll be only 1-0 to us but Derby will not be too bad so you never know what it might be.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HI BEN

Its about time we won the FA Cup again to be honest. Are they still doing that thing where the semi finals are at Wembley as well?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They are sadly, which is just fucking moronic. I think it's always going to be like that, unless I'm forgetting something. It's all about the money.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> When he tore North End inside out a few weeks ago, i was thinking to myself just how Southampton could let him go out on
> loan when they're in a relegation scrap. He is class, no doubt, and he looks better in a team that suits his ability.


I think it maybe because they're struggling for money, so swansea are paying his wadges for them (which I assume is a significant ammount) but that's just a bit of a guess/assumption really.

Other than that, I've no clue why they've let him go. Great for Swansea though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Amazing that all the big teams left, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man U & Everton have been kept apart for the quarter finals. It looks like there will be no repeat of last season, unless i don't know, Arsenal beat Cardiff and then lose at Burnley.

But, i don't see Arsenal ever losing against Burnley. It just wouldn't happen would it?!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why couldn't we get Sheff Utd or Hull?

Every West Ham fans wants to face those hypocrites.

Everton is very winnable tbh as long as we get past Boro.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Our first team won't lose at home to Burnley, we've got a brilliant record against Championship sides in this competition, and Championship sides are bound to find it hard to play on a pitch that big.

We're more or less through to the Semi's.



> Every West Ham fans wants to face those hypocrites.


How's that? Did Sheffield United have a player single-handedly keep them up when he wasn't actually there player?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The hyprocrisy or why we want Sheff Utd?

Because they piss us off basically.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Potentially Horrible draw unless Fulham get the job done in the replay, THE SWANS were rather outstanding yesterday.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sheff Utd have every right to be pissed off with West Ham. Did they have an illegally registered player that scored vital goals to win games and keep them up? No, that'll be West Ham.

There's no way Man U, Chelsea or Arsenal won't go through to the semi's. I fancy Everton over West Ham at home too. Even Boro ran them close at Upton Park yesterday. Everton will be too good i feel.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh God, here we go.

First things first, West Ham fans don't deny that what happened what was wrong, but to suggest it was merely Tevez that kept us up is fucking ridicoulous. How about Zamora lobbing Jens Lehmann to win us the match or Robert Green having an amazing match that day. How about Unsworth scoring the penalty for Wigan? How about Yossi Benayoun clearing off the line in the last game in the season? Tevez was a big contributor to The Great Escape, but there were many major contributions. 

Secondly Nige, do you even know why I am calling them hypocrites? I bet you don't. Steve Kabba went on a permament move from Utd to Watford; which meant that Sheff Utd had no rights over the player. However, throught a clause in the contract or through Utd pressure Kabba didn't play against Sheffield Utd because Sheffield Utd said so. Now, as they are a third party as Watford own his rights; they broke the same rules that West Ham did. Where's there punishment? And they've done that more than once. Matthew Spring, a Luton player. He was loaned to Sheff Utd. However, the loan was cut short as the player was bought by Charlton. But he was absent for Sheff Utd vs Charlton in a FA Cup match. This was due to an agreement between the two clubs, which AGAIN broke FA third party rules. Laughable considering they marched to London under the banner "Fairness In Football". As Martin Samuels of the Daily Mail said:

"Chances are that Sheffield United will get away with it again," wrote Samuels. "Despite all that has happened these last two seasons, the rules seem either vague, easily circumvented or non-existent."

Thank You and Goodnight.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You learn something new every day. I agree with you that Sheff Utd are being hypocritical over things, but rules are rules.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Also like to point out Tevez was legally a West Ham player when he scored vs Manchester Utd


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy with the draw, had a horrible feeling we'd get Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good performance from us tonight, Gibson and Welbeck scoring was pleasing to see. 

Draw looks good too, avoiding the big teams.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Manchester United can win all five of trophies they are contesting this season, according to Derby manager Nigel Clough.*
> 
> A 4-1 defeat of Clough's side on Sunday took the Red Devils through to the quarter-finals of FA Cup.
> 
> ...


Don't know why this is being spoken about so much, cannot for the life of me see it happening. I think we'll struggle against Inter for a start.

And some good news: 



> *Wayne Rooney is set to make his Manchester United return this week after five weeks out of action with a hamstring injury.*
> 
> The England striker's comeback could be as soon as Fulham's midweek visit to Old Trafford.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good that Rooney's back soon, but for all suggesting we can win five trophies this season, it's so unlikely.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I think there's a chance. I don't think it's a liklihood, but i think they can do it. I'm fairly sure they'll win the league and the CC, and they've got to be classed as hot favourites for the FA cup. Then there's the CL, and they're either favourites or 2nd favourites to win IMO.

I wouldn't rule it out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I fancy us to win the league, I can see us messing up in the other ones though. I've been saying for months Barca have the CL in the bag, and still feel that way.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think we'll end up with the league and the Carling Cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

> Wayne Rooney is set to make his Manchester United return this week after five weeks out of action with a hamstring injury.
> 
> The England striker's comeback could be as soon as Fulham's midweek visit to Old Trafford.
> 
> ...


Oh joy.. That means we're for it then.

I think United have a shot at all 5, but the Champions League is the tough one. They seem to be playing a European style at the moment, similar to Inter in terms of defending well, but attacking with more purpose and promise. That could help them for sure, but Inter will be tough under Mourinho, and Barcelona are better than they have been in a long time. It's going to be a great knockout stage this year!

The Carling Cup should be in the bag as long as the team they put out isn't too weak, and the league is cut and dry. The FA Cup is a lottery, but if United can improve on their performance against Arsenal earlier in the season, that's if they get them, they should be favourites. That's relying on no big injuries or suspensions cropping up of course, but playing in so many competitions adds to that possibility.

United can do it, but it'll be tough.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's not impossible, but gonna be a mighty ask to do so.

I reakon the league and CC, and maybe the FA Cup. Can't see anyone other than Barca winning the UCL tho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just fancy us to have an iffy game in the Carling Cup final, with a bit of a thrown together team, the timing of it is fucking awful really.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

By watching Barca this season, I could see them having a bit of diffculty against any of the English teams not named Chelsea. It's about keeping up with their tempo and defending well, something that both United and Liverpool are more than capable of doing, and to a lesser extent Arsenal.

You also have to be able to stop the right side of their team from functioning to its fullest extent, and there also has to be a lingering doubt about how well Pep will be able to handle the rotating of the side when playing two games a week, however he has been doing this well so far during the season.

The Champions League is nearly impossible to call, but I would still have United as slight favourites over Barca.

For some reason I think we will blow the Worthless Cup though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Agree with TC about the right side, Dani Alves has been willy-licking worthy this season. Still can't see past Barca for the CL though, United probably for the league however much it pains me, the Carling Cup too, with a London club winning the FA Cup.

:side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

UTD fans don't worry.

Swansea will give you a good tuning once they dispose of Fulham


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

We were awesome last night. It was brilliant seeing Dudu back, you wouldn't have believed that this was his first match back in a year. Hopefully he can play in the Roma matches as well.

I know it was a home game against Championship oppisition, but i'm just really happy with the performance because this was the fist time we really entertained since the 4-4 draw with Spurs. Hopefully Vela can get more games down that left-hand side, he looked super last night.

It's impossible to call the Cl at this stage. I can't help but think that Barca will blow it against an English side (Most likely 'Pool) in the semi's when nobody is expecting it. I think these teams mare clearly the main contenders though (In no order):

Real Madrid
Liverpool
Inter
Barca
Man U

Then there's Arsenal, Chelsea, Juventus & maybe Bayern. I don't think anybody else has a realistic chance tbh


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Susprised by the lack of activity on this thread tbh.

Good result for us yesty, our defense is looking terrific atm and Rooney back with a goal is hopefully gonna send him on one of his runs of scoring form.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fulham hardly put up much of a fight, saying that we were fantastic and just strolled it really. 

I'll admit now I'm hoping to beat Blackburn tomorrow and get another clean sheet, we're more than capable.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'll admit now I'm hoping to beat Blackburn tomorrow and get another clean sheet, we're more than capable.


A lot of teams are more than capable of doing that to us, and I'd be stunned if it's anyhing less than 3-0 with Rooney back.

Got to say, loving the sig, even though Kimberley is missing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

No way in hell are Blackburn going for a victory, 5-0 United.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Can't see anyone but a top 4/5 team getting anything from Old Trafford anymore, teams just go there with the attitude that they want to lose, get no injuries and leave. It's quite despressing, because they rest their players for games against the likes of us when they play like it's their cup final. That ultimately to me is the difference, United are able to swat teams aside at home, the visitors just aren't bothered. 

Nothing against United, they play quicker at home than we do, and always look more likely to score, but it's not helped by this new attitude of OT visitors, I thought Roy Hodgson's before the game with United were pathetic, and Fulham ended up being as bad as they've been all season. 

Only Wigan, managed by Steve Bruce of all people, actually gave a rats arse and went for it at OT, credit to them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Something has to be said about Paul Scholes' performance on Wednesday night, every pass was inch perfect, you could almost applaud the pass before he even hit it by the end, you just knew it would be perfect.

I doubt he will play against Blackburn now, and I have a bad feeling about the game for some reason, but I am a bit mental. Allardyce sides just tend to give us trouble. We should really win though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Paul was even timing his tackles well (by his standards), it was a joy to watch.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Again another championship quality side comes to a top 4 ground and parks the bus. Should of won but as usual we cannot take fucking easy chances.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Same problems as we've been having in all our home games: Too much reliance on one person to create something out of nothing.

Hopefully it'll change when Dudu's back and Arshavin is match-fit, but i won't hold my breath


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Wenger bringing on Eboue when Arsenal needed to score a goal.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm disappointed we lost against Chelsea but not surprised since it was Gus Hiddinks first game in charge.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*MANCHESTER UNITED v BLACKBURN LINE-UPS*
*Man Utd:* Kuszczak, Rafael Da Silva, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Ronaldo, Carrick, Scholes, Nani, Rooney, Berbatov.
*Subs:* Foster, Giggs, Vidic, Welbeck, Fabio Da Silva, Fletcher, Tevez.
*Blackburn:* Robinson, Ooijer, Nelsen, Givet, Warnock, Grella, Diouf, Andrews, Dunn, Pedersen, Roque Santa Cruz.
*Subs:* Brown, Kerimoglu, McCarthy, Khizanishvili, Mokoena, Treacy, Roberts.
*Referee:* Howard Webb (S Yorkshire)

Time for a rimming i think. I praise the lord i don't have Setanta as i can't bare to watch despite all the changes. Seeing Webb is reffing too doesn't give me much confidence either.


*EDIT:* Lol, we've broken the United defensive record. Unbelievable!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

UEFA Cup.

I'm sorry...

UEFA Europa League.

Yay for Arsenal! :side:  :sad:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wouldn't speak too soon, it's still only 6 points between us & Villa.

I think we'll catch them


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What an Amazing goal by Christiano Ronlado, Hopefully Man Utd keeps the winning cus they're not good today...


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Vidic is on for Evans. Looked like Evans was limping up the touchline too. Not a good sign when he'll be called on to step in for Vidic in midweek. Just really leaves O'Shea to partner Ferdinand if he is injured.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Nothing changes, chants about Liverpool at Old Trafford, Ferguson talking to the ref at half time and the ref consequently giving his team everything and United being the jammiest fucking ****s on the planet


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow ! can't really know how the ref didn't see that Penaltie for Blackburn ? anyway I am happy for that


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh well, credit Blackburn for actually showing up and giving them a game though, on this basis Inter will shit all over them on Tuesday. Evans possibly missing aswell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Viva Ronaldo Viva Ronaldo
Coulda got sent off
scored and pissed em off
Viva Ronaldo
:side:

Fair play to Blackburn, gave us a game and it was good to have a test for the first time in a while. 

Just glad to come away with all 3 points because our defending was just awful.



I luv Mickie James said:


> Nothing changes, chants about Liverpool at Old Trafford, Ferguson talking to the ref at half time and the ref consequently giving his team everything and United being the jammiest fucking ****s on the planet


You really should join RAWK, you'd fit in there so well.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I am really worried about Man Utd this tuesday, Inter is very good in the Seria actually No one can stop them with Ibra, Adriano, Cambiasso, ...etc and now with this performance Today from Utd yea I guess it'll be so hard in Italy


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You really should join RAWK, you'd fit in there so well.


 You already know Im on it, thanks for answering my points with a reasoned argument though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I had no idea you were on it, otherwise I wouldn't have said that.

As for your point, typical bitter over the top rubbish that you post after we win. Very boring.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry for boring you then  It's all fact


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True, you lot only deal in facts.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The referee must be Ronaldo's dad. Then again, most referees must be. Honestly, that's the 2nd or third time he's acted like a **** this season and should have been sent off.

I'm not normally one to get all pissed off about it, but when you see that sort of thing, it makes you wonder.

He's the best player in the world, why does he need to do all of that?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo's dad is dead :side:

Was quite cringe-worthy though. Was very pointless. 

Rio will need to have the game of his life of Tuesday, which I have no doubt he will, just not sure it will be enough.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ronaldo's even more of a prick for trying it on with Howard Webb after what happened at Man City earlier in the season, but maybe Webb thought he owed the petulant little fairy after all the fuss.

I'm not surprised we didn't get the penalty either at the end, it's Old Trafford for christ sake.

A good performance though, and some resilience too, which is good to see considering our predicament. We could have done with that point because it's going to be a rough ride until the end of the season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expected more of a level headed post from you, it would have been such a soft penalty. If it had been down the other end, everyone would be saying it wasn't a foul. Pederson's known for flying about the place as much as Ronaldo though, so it wasn't a surprise to see him take a tumble with the slightest contact.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I expected more of a level headed post from you, it would have been such a soft penalty. If it had been down the other end, everyone would be saying it wasn't a foul. Pederson's known for flying about the place as much as Ronaldo though, so it wasn't a surprise to see him take a tumble with the slightest contact.


Pedersen can be a fairy, but he's not on the same level as Ronaldo, and i admit it would have been soft. I only said that i wouldn't expect to have been given a penalty at Old Trafford, not that it should have been given.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fair enough.

Thing is with Webb, like Poll was, he's so unpredictable, you never know how he's going to see a challenge. It's a shame that he's gone the same way as Poll really, because before people started praising him, he was easily the best offical in the country. Once again tonight you never knew what he was going to give most of the time. He seems to create drama in every game he takes charge of, and wants to be part of the drama, instead of living it to the players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Thing is with Webb, like Poll was, he's so unpredictable, you never know how he's going to see a challenge. It's a shame that he's gone the same way as Poll really, because before people started praising him, he was easily the best offical in the country. Once again tonight you never knew what he was going to give most of the time. He seems to create drama in every game he takes charge of, and wants to be part of the drama, instead of living it to the players.


And the worst thing about it is, he is untouchable. It frustrates me how protected referee's are despite their poor performances. They do a difficult job, no doubt about it, but when a referee makes a series of poor decisions, action needs to be taken. Relegating them to the Championship or Leagues One and Two isn't punishment. They need to do what they can to ensure these mistakes are cut out, but when referee's know they are safe, they can pretty much stroll around the pitch without a care in the world.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackburn really earned my respect for that performance. Very few teams go to OT with that mentality. And boy Nelsen/Diouf really should have killed the game..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killed the game? You mean score, I doubt it would have killed the game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Haven't been here in a while, haiguyz.

Haven't watched the United game, I've just heard the match report, sounded like Blackburn deserved a draw, and a penalty.

Oh well, I'm not bitter, I always thought the draws would come back to haunt us, and they have, United are taking full advantadge.

Bring on City, hope the 3 points go to us, and we're still in with 5 points behind still to play the mancs at OT.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Zamora has broken his duck, hes finally scored! and showing some confidence!

The chance to finish just outside of the European places is most definitely on


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think people need to get off Rafa's back for selling Keane. The real problem was selling Bellamy. What a player! :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool will still draw, probs win. But I still lol'd. God bless Bellamy, silly shite for not celebrating, the club didn't give a fuck about him, why was he being respectful?


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

The little shit celebrated when he scored against the club that made him (Newcastle) twice


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool will still draw, probs win. But I still lol'd. God bless Bellamy, silly shite for not celebrating, the club didn't give a fuck about him, why was he being respectful?


Bellamy is also a **** that cares about no one but himself, whatever club he has been at. It's not a conincedence that every club that has had him has wanted to get rid eventually.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Bellamy is also a **** that cares about no one but himself, whatever club he has been at. It's not a conincedence that every club that has had him has wanted to get rid eventually.


We didn't. He was on his best behaviour and never caused trouble in the dressing room at Ewood. The only reason he left was because Liverpool came in for him, and he even took a pay cut to join them and play in the Champions League.

He always spoke about his respect for Mark Hughes & Mark Bowen, and that's why he was such a success at our place and why Liverpool snapped him up. There's no doubting he is a mouthy little prick, and he showed that when he left West Ham, but he was fine when he played for Rovers.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That could be the Bell' end of Liverpool's 'title hopes' then.

Good stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool have been shite this season, and for once they didn't get the late goal to save them.

We shouldn't throw it away now really, it would be embarrassing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

But its their year.

Ours to lose.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I never thought i'd see the day i'd agree with Mark lawrenson, but it's actually happened.

_"Without Alonso, without Gerrard and with Torres still only looking about 80% fit, you're looking for match-winners, and you can't see anyone. Liverpool brought on El Zhar, and yesterday, Man United brought on Carlos Tevez. That's the difference between the best and second best teams in this division."_
*BBC Radio 5 Live's Mark Lawrenson*

You can also add Vidic & Giggs!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Liverpool have been shite this season, and for once they didn't get the late goal to save them.


I understand you're excited but if a "shite" Liverpool can amass 55 points by Feburary and be in 2nd place 3 points above the team many tipped for the title in Chelsea and 10 points ahead of a team we finished behind last season in Arsenal, then I can't wait until we become "average" or even "decent". 

Horrible match as we didn't really create enough and we clearly missed our 2 best players of the season in Gerrard and Alonso, awful luck on City's goal, just one of those things really, the seemingly obvious flaw of the season are these bloody home draws, although I think its fair to say that if we could call on £30 million of striking talent from the bench as the Mancs did last night, we may have eliminated a few of them.

Still, I've accepted it's pretty much over but for Maths, but proud of the efforts so far, Yossi and Masch were beasts today, gutted for them more than anyone we couldn't get it done.

Overall very


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's been amazing how well you've done this season, when you played much much better last season. Seriously I think you've been shite, how many games have you won where you've actually been comfortable and won with ease? You could count them on one hand I expect. Simply you haven't played well, but luck and pure heart and drive has got you where are now.

No one has been amazing this season, and the table reflects that. Your run of somehow pulling off the win/draw was going to run out sooner or later, but christ did it last a long time, you've been doing it all season.

It's still not over.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Simply you haven't played well, but luck and pure heart and drive has got you where are now.


Fitness is the main thing, were we lucky against Portsmouth? No, we played for 93 minutes, Portsmouth ran out of gas and were chasing shadows after Kuyt's equaliser, the pattern is similar for a lot of our games this season going all the way back to Boro, Wigan and City away.



> No one has been amazing this season, and the table reflects that. Your run of somehow pulling off the win/draw was going to run out sooner or later, but christ did it last a long time, you've been doing it all season.


What exactly is this "run", we've won games we shouldn't have fair enough, but they've been at different points over the season so far, you make it sound like in all 26 games we've played in the league we've "somehow" won or drawn. Most of our draws we've been dominant and occasionaly had the rub of the green AGAINST us (Stoke disallowed goal, Gerrard's effort off the post in the last minute..) anyway.



> It's still not over.


Blind optimism it may be, but should you lose against Villa and Arsenal (which is conciveable whatever current form says) and we win all our remaining games, we'd be 2 points clear. So yeah I agree, but really if you don't win the league (because you've had so much experience and nous of doing so from a position like this) it would be a major, major shock.

No one can argue 2nd place is HUGE progress though, especially with all the shite behind the scenes and the fact Rafas NET spent is more on a par with MO'N's than with AF's or Chelsea.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Not gonna watch the this league again this season. Congrats MU... for winning the league. Bye


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

United are a machine, and they deserve to be champions. They're the best side in the league by a long way.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I like your attitude! DOOMED!

And Bellamy not celebrating was very lol worthy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He should have brought the golf club out.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ken Anderson said:


> Not gonna watch the this league again this season. Congrats MU... for winning the league. Bye


:lmao when was the last time you watched a whole season then? 

Unlucky liverpool, cannot see UTD losing it now


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i just realised how well the ex liverpool strikers are doing in the league. Cisse, Bellamy, Owen, Anelka,Crouch, Heskey all have scored more than 7 league goals this season (hope i'm right)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Overrated said:


> :lmao when was the last time you watched a whole season then?
> 
> Unlucky liverpool, cannot see UTD losing it now


18 yrs ago?? lol. Ya that was because i was so disappointed with the turn of events lately, like last season and the seasons before, i knew we weren't going to win so i would just turn up to see liverpool matches/or even support Chelsea/Arsenal to displace MU at the top, but this season is just sad. We had the chance to pull away, we didn't and we're now 7 pts behind. It's just sad. 

I thought it was better to leave with a complimentary message, before getting banned for troll comments, lol.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Overrated said:


> :lmao when was the last time you watched a whole season then?


11 years ago mate. I guess you have to find something to laugh about considering how far Arsenal are away from a Champions League spot, let alone a title challenge.

Has Wenger finally written the title off this year, or is he now saying he can't see the league table like all the fouls he seems to miss?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im so depressed Im eating rice pudding from the can atm, but I mark for Koothrapali from Big Bang Theory being in Nige's sig (bottom right) :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ye the comment was not aimed at you so idk what the fuck the outburst is about 

I just thought it was strange that he was not going to watch the rest of liverpool's game's because there out of the race.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Overrated said:


> Ye the comment was not aimed at you so idk what the fuck the outburst is about
> 
> I just thought it was strange that he was not going to watch the rest of liverpool's game's because there out of the race.


Just thought it was funny that an Arsenal fan was trying a wise crack considering the position they're in. That's all, there was no harm meant.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Nah no harm done i just thought you took the comment as if it was aimed at you 

We will still get 4th though :side:


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

at pool


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Overrated said:


> We will still get 4th though :side:


Hmmmm! Going to be close, but Villa have a decent lead at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Villa look more likely to blow it each and every week. Still have a horrible feeling they will finish outside of the top 4, and Arsenal will sadly sneak it.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I too think Arsenal will finish in the top four. I reckon tiredness will eventually catch up with Villa's small squad and they'll slip away, and hopefully with the like of Fabregas, Walcott and Eduardo all returning from injury we'll finish in the Champions League places.


----------



## Man Utd Fan (Aug 4, 2006)

Another good weekend, will probably win the league by at least 12 points.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

About 8 hours ago i would've said that Everton have an outside chance of finishing 4th, but if Arteta's injury is as bad as it looks then they have no chance of snatching it.

I'm amazed at how well Fulham are doing this season. Roy Hodgon's done a brilliant job there, Craven Cottage has become a right old fortress


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mint weekend, 7 points clear, good stuff.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

yes yes yes get the fuck in.

Were still going down though


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> *About 8 hours ago i would've said that Everton have an outside chance of finishing 4th,* but if Arteta's injury is as bad as it looks then they have no chance of snatching it.
> 
> I'm amazed at how well Fulham are doing this season. Roy Hodgon's done a brilliant job there, Craven Cottage has become a right old fortress


About 8 hours ago you actually thought they were going to claw back a 10 point defecit?

Seriously? You must see something in them most don't then, no offence but that's outlandish imo. Outside chance or not.

Also I'd be lying if I said I wasn't shitting it about Villa's clash with Moscow later on 



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7900035.stm



> *Gareth Barry, Brad Friedel, Emile Heskey, James Milner, Ashley Young, Gabriel Agbonlahor, Carlos Cuellar and Stiliyan Petrov are all excluded*



^^^ This really really scares me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I was a Villa fan I'd be happy with all those rested played, getting into the CL is far more important.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah the UEFA Cup is pretty much a joke these days


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Europa League

Get Sears out on loan PLEASE

or at least feed him sausages as that knob on ITV said.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ the following things

- Boro owning the title pretenders, 2-0 atm :hb

- Pav dreaming of playing for Man Utd, apparently. Good luck with that son

- The thought of Kusczak (Sp?) playing in goal ahead of Foster for the Carling Cup final.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Foster or Kus, I don't really trust either of them really.


----------



## Austin_Aries_450 (Dec 12, 2005)

Drawing at The emirates today, ill take that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Predictable result that for Fulham, always fancied them to get a draw.

My feelings on the Liverpool result, very simple:












It's not over yet though.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Foster or Kus, I don't really trust either of them really.


Neither of them are great but I'd trust Foster more then Kuszczak.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

My turn.










And it is over.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> It's not over yet though.


yes it is for pool


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool were embarassing, and i hate it when they field a weakened team in the league when it gets to the Champions League stage of the season. It's worse than the smallers teams going to the big teams and parking the bus in front of you, as at least they put the effort in. That performance allowed Middlesbrough to jump out of the relegation zone and ahead of us and Stoke. Managers can't complain about teams shutting up shop to get a point against them for the result they go there to get. That's the game. Dropping players and not caring all that much has an effect on other teams, like Fulham surviving last year with Liverpool's decision to rest their big players for their game, giving Fulham 3 points and helping them on their way. Things like that can cause others teams to be relegated, and they could be 3 huge points for Boro today.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's over. Anyone that says otherwise are speaking shit. 7 points, and you have a game in hand, and Rafa could not guide us to 3 wins in a row, let alone the unbeaten run we'd have to go on to even stand a chance.

We're fucked.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Liverpool were embarassing, and i hate it when they field a weakened team in the league when it gets to the Champions League stage of the season.


A weakened team? Explain that please, as all our best available players were on the pitch today and we've just played a CL match, the next one is in 2 weeks so that's complete tosh.



> Dropping players and not caring all that much has an effect on other teams, like Fulham surviving last year with Liverpool's decision to rest their big players for their game, giving Fulham 3 points and helping them on their way.


Is Rafa's job to make Blackburn safe, or to help Fulham survive? Have a word with yourself, Liverpool are the only club Liverpool's manager should care about, resting key players for a Champions League match that is worth millions and unrivalled importance and prestige is the only thing he was worried about when making such decisions, and rightly so.



> Things like that can cause others teams to be relegated, and they could be 3 huge points for Boro today.


See above, we were fucking terrible today, only El Zhar looked even remotely interested and the title, if it hadn't already, is gone and if no quality additions are made, we'll have the Manc ****s overtaking us in league titles. Saying that, who actually expected us to win the league this season, we don't have the money, depth of squad or settled nature around the club (although clearly it's people at the club who are at fault, rather than the external factors of the other two) to win for at least another two years.

Fucked off to say the least.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

rafa has spent 190 million pounds on buying players since taking charge and theres still no money


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> A weakened team? Explain that please, as all our best available players were on the pitch today and we've just played a CL match, the next one is in 2 weeks so that's complete tosh.


Riera & Benayoun were rested.

It just fucks me off when you see Liverpool fans whinge about Fulham & West Ham going to shut up shop at Anfield, and how when they go to Old Trafford, they don't play. They cry out about double standards and how it benefits Man U when teams roll over for them, well it's the same when Liverpool do what they did today. That effects other teams, and especially in the case of the relegation battle.

When you see Liverpool fans piss and moan about teams going easy on Man U to help them get clear, it just looks like a pathetic excuse. When you're scrapping for points like we are, it's frustrating as hell to see someone roll over for a relegation rival. Rafa shouldn't have to worry about Blackburn, i agree. I just think it was appropiate to point out that Liverpool fans can't complain about teams going easy when they do it themselves.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Riera & Benayoun were rested.


Poor recent form and tiredness, entirely understandable.

As for the rest, good points totally fairly made mate but - 



> When you're scrapping for points like we are, it's frustrating as hell to see someone roll over for a relegation rival.


Do you really feel we wanted to roll over? Give the title to that shower and lose our title of most successful English club ever? Shit excuse I know but the Riverside is our bogey ground, haven't won their since 2002 I think, we played terribly, the worst I've seen since the 3-6 against Arsenal in 2007 but to say we rolled over isn't right, had El Zhar and Kuyt converted their chances we created after our bright start we wouldn't be talking about this.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Do you really feel we wanted to roll over? Give the title to that shower and lose our title of most successful English club ever? Shit excuse I know but the Riverside is our bogey ground, haven't won their since 2002 I think, we played terribly, the worst I've seen since the 3-6 against Arsenal in 2007 but to say we rolled over isn't right, had El Zhar and Kuyt converted their chances we created after our bright start we wouldn't be talking about this.


Na, of course not. Without seeing it, it's hard to judge, but i heard they didn't put the effort in today. It's frustration too as i can see the trap door opening up. If we don't beat Hull tomoro, we're as good as down.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

lol at Liverpool after they beat Rael in Madrid, they loose against Middlesbrough 2-0!!! well I guess it's the end now, Congrats Man Utd


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

GET INNNNN!!

Great performance today from the lads, gota just build on this result now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Liverpool LOL


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anybody think Everton could jump Arsenal?


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

It's looking more possible with each week that goes by that Everton could get fifth.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right leaving for London shortly so I'll say my prediction now:

WE'RE GONNA LOSE


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Role Model said:


> Right leaving for London shortly so I'll say my prediction now:
> 
> WE'RE GONNA LOSE


I gave away two tickets (£59 each) for todays game. Kinda regretting it as i'd love to see the new Wembley. Got tickets to see Oasis there in June,though


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Villa should get a win today hopefully.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Fuck, Behrami is actually screwed :sad:

What a horrible fall


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WOOOOO! Out of the drop zone, come on!


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Come on you Spurs. 

EDIT: Ha! Ronaldo what a wannker, Andy Gray how is that a penalty? He was falling over before he was even touched? Looking at it again, it might have been, still.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Stone wall penalty, fucking ridicoulous.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

As if bentley wasn't having a bad enough time at Tottenham he misses a penalty in the final, I don't think it'll be long before he's shipped off to another team in the summer transfer window.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Of all people, it had to be Bentley!
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice little win.

2 down 3 to go.

Fantastic.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Stoke


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Well that's a nice little peice of rope Stoke just handed us, but knowing us, we'll just cut the rope and try to jump.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I had a feeling Villa may drop points today but i didn't expect them to drop points when they were 2 goals up, however it doesn't matter much because Arsenal didn't win yesterday. Another goalless draw at home just isn't good enough at the moment, but i'm sure we'll start winning again when Cesc, Theo and the other injured players return to action.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Right

1) Can you Manchester Utd people be so kind as to tell your team to win the FA Cup, because that would open a Europa League place for 7th, which is where we are

2) The amount of worries West Ham currently have is worrying, all being at least a month; Ashton (Next Season), Gabbidon (??), LBM (Month), Collins (Month), Behrami (??)


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> 2) The amount of worries West Ham currently have is worrying, all being at least a month; Ashton (Next Season), Gabbidon (??), LBM (Month), Collins (Month), Behrami (??)


You're doing really well tbh

And I went me grandma's today so managed avoid most Manc twats :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I like all the others am putting it down to the defensive capabilites of Steve Clarke and what Zola has been able to do to Carlton Cole. 

Get Kovac and Ilunga on permaments during the summer, sell Noble and I think we'll be sorted


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd do dirty dirty things to Anderson.


Need to see the highlights, but that was never a dive by Ronaldo, looked a clear penalty. Think he's now going to miss the Liverpool game too, to add insult to injury, fucking embarrassing.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeh RM, it was a clear penalty, but they never mentioned anything about him missing the Liverpool game on commentary so not sure about that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I might be wrong, just not sure how the whole 5 yellow cards meaning a ban thing works, I know it's not always the next game they miss.....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Would have thought the commos would have made more of it if he was missing the match with us, so I doubt it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just read you need 10 for a ban now, so itz all gud.


Villa should be ashamed of themselves, I'd hate to see todays result cost them, but you know it just might.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Said it after the Chelsea match, they're on a slippery slope and Everton or Arsenal will take advantage.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They've been in a decline for a little while sadly, certainly not looking too pretty. Always thought Arsenal would nick it, can't see Everton taking it really.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Despite all their matchwinners in Ade, RVP, Arshavin, Nasri, Bendtner (argubly) they haven't scored in 4 league games. Everton, however much it pains me are doing a really consistent shift and are on a really good run at the moment and are only 2 points behind Arsenal. If current form continues and the injured players don't make much of an impact I actually could see them doing it ;'(


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I've always rated that Everton side, and i don't think there current points total does them justice from what i've seen, but tbf i can't see them doing it without the creative force of Arteta.

Liverpool could still be dragged into it as well, although i'm pretty sure they won't get caught


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Ronaldo did not dive, and it wasnt a penalty.

Gratz to united. Although I think spurs were outstanding today, the workrate was inspirational. Its always hard to lose on penalties.

I was encouraged by Lennon and Modric, Lennon just needs an end product. Assou-Ekotto was outstanding and kept Ronaldo quiet, and King, despite not being fit was great. Dawson was a rock too even playing on with an injury.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

How is it not a penalty? 

King tackled him inside the box, didn't win the ball and he took Ronaldo out; has to be a penalty.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

It was a penalty, angers me that just because it was Ronaldo there it suddenly was a 'dive'. Put Vidic in the same place...dive?...didn't think so....He obviously caught him.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Basically, by saying that refs are influenced by previous incidents, you're calling them biased.

But anyway, come on West Ham vs Wigan cement 7th place


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

It might have been a obvious penalty but noone can blame the ref for not giving it. Ofcourse he didn't give it as it was Ronaldo I wouldn't either. It would have decided the game and with Ronaldo you can never be to sure so he had every right not to give it..its the story of the boy that cried wolf with Ronaldo. Cheaters should be punished, and in the final we saw alittle bit of karma coming back to bite Ronaldo on his lets face it sexy arse.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, I've thought about those buttocks before.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

So the ref was biased then?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

It's quiet here tonight, so i thought i might post something funny/ironic, Eboue is statistically Arsenal's most important player.

Points average when started
2.14 Emmanuel Eboué 
2.00 Johan Djourou 
1.89 Samir Nasri 
1.87 Cesc Fábregas 
1.85 Emmanuel Adebayor

Anyway, must win for Arsenal tonight


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Back to basics from us tonight. 

Pleased Ngog scored, he showed some nice touches, and a great bit of skill on halfway. 

We just look a better team with Insua around, he raids up and down that left side, always gives us an option. He was brilliant tonight, as was Benayoun. Mascherano filled in superbly well at Right Back too, he's back in form at just the right time, before Real at home. 

Good win tonight, much improved.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Insua's a legend. Glad he's back, a better option than Dossena and Aurelio who has not really impressed me. Seems to have gone off the boil this season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fabio's been good, but he's not got the surge of pace on the overlap that Insua has. Aurelio has a better cross, but we never have enough people capitalizing on that anyway, so Insua's often the better option. 

Was odd seeing 2 Argentine full-backs tonight, I didn't expect to see it, was nice.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Good performance from us tonight, although we still missed a ton of chances. Thankfully, West Brom's defence made sure it wasn't a problem. Should've scored about 6, but oh well, no harm done. 

Bendtner was exceptional, as was Arshavin. He's had 3 brilliant games for us, and he's only half fit and still not used to the pace and agression of the Premiership, he's going to take the Premiership by storm. Also, it's unbelivable how underrated Denilson is, he once again bossed the midfeild for us when he's barely even able to walk due to fatigue. If you actually break down and concentrate on his game, as opposed to focusing on the very rare mistakes he makes (Which is only normal for a 20 year old who's had to play almost every game this season and given no creative freedom and being asked to carry a midfield that usually has to play against 5-men), you'll notice how brilliant he actually is.

Still keeping the faith


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Beat Wigan tonight and we'll get 4 points clear in 7th place (Y)

Hopefully, Savio starts tonight as a replacement for Behrami.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Man City!!!!!

They seem to really be slipping now, the only unfortunate thing is, is that we don't look like we're going to take advantage. Still think we'll get 4th but it'll be close


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You'll get it by quite a distance. 

Very tough game tonight, so glad we came away with the win.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I am glad hat Man Utd won  but It was very very hard...

Hull stole the victory from Fulham in the last minute, wow.

Even that Bellamy didn't play but City beat Villa and now it's good opportunity to Arsenal

Once again, Zaki and Mido did absolutely nothing! Zaki is out of the game latley...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm saying it now, Newcastle are going down.

There's no way they are getting the points required, they have a bitch of a run in. They have Hull, Arsenal, Chelsea and Stoke in the next 4 games with Villa, Spurs and us after that.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The potters picking up 3 *valuable* points tonight, a match that we may look at by the end of the season as a turning point.
Hopefully....


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm saying it now, Newcastle are going down.
> 
> There's no way they are getting the points required, they have a bitch of a run in. They have Hull, Arsenal, Chelsea and Stoke in the next 4 games with Villa, Spurs and us after that.


:shocked: Hull and Stoke?! OMG.

But yeah, we fairly are going down :no:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> :shocked: Hull and Stoke?! OMG.
> 
> But yeah, we fairly are going down :no:


You won't be all sarcastic when Delap throws your geodie ass down into the Championship...


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Good result tonight, 4-0, good to see Keane getting involved again, need him to start getting into a rhythm for both the league and WCQ's. 

United grinding out results week in, week out, no wonder paddy power payed out last month for them to win the league.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> You won't be all sarcastic when Delap throws your geodie ass down into the Championship...


I bet you're proud of playing such great quality football.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> I bet you're proud of playing such great quality football.


Doesn't matter if they're getting results. It's a results orientated business.

Seeing Hull, Stoke & Spurs win tonight was sickening, but the point we got takes us closer to Newcastle & Portsmouth despite dropping back in to the relegation zone. Two tough games follow though with our game in hand at Fulham next week and Asrenal after that. Fulham will want to bounce back after that result tonight, and i don't see them losing two on the spin at home after their form at Craven Cottage this season.

It's a 3 way battle with us, Newcastle & Portsmouth for that 3rd spot as i think Boro & West Brom are doomed. Unfortunately, i can't see us picking up enough wins to get out of it. Our home games aren't that bad with Spurs, Portsmouth, Wigan & West Brom all winnable, and maybe West Ham too. We have to go to Arsenal, Fulham, Man City, Liverpool & Chelsea yet though. I can't see us getting too many points away from home despite only losing narrowly at Old Trafford since Big Sam took charge.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> It's a 3 way battle with us, Newcastle & Portsmouth for that 3rd spot as i think Boro & West Brom are doomed


Is that a joke? there's still quite a long time until the season's over


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still think Stoke will get the drop with Boro and WBA, they reek of jobberness, and if there's no set piece plan of attack, they're pretty much fucked.

Top result for us too, nothing pretty, but much needed.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ridiculous defending by Newcastle last night, double frustrating for me because of the title race, and the fact I don't want to see Newcastle go down. 

Friggin idiots.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Give us the title now plz.

:side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> I bet you're proud of playing such great quality football.


What would you rather, play good football, go down and become like Sheffield Wednesday, Southampton, etc., or play long ball and direct tactics and stay up? 

Maybe its just to mask the fact you know you won't be staying up, and won't be getting more than 3 points out of the next 4 games. 

The sooner you go down, the better. I hate the sort of fans that think they are entitled to success.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

John Motson said:


> There isn't a more complete footballer in the Premiership then Robbie Keane


He's still got it :lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My god, how shit is Stuart Twatell?

How was Cole's second yellow a yellow card? Fucking shocking, puts his foot on the ball, even though it was high, he was fully focused on the ball, absolute fucking joke.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

KME said:


> Ridiculous defending by Newcastle last night, double frustrating for me because of the title race, and the fact I don't want to see Newcastle go down.
> 
> Friggin idiots.


There's a title race?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

T-C said:


> There's a title race?


Yes, ther is actually!

We are just taking our time lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So fucking good:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Only in South America...

They watch too many Steven Seagal movies.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Yes, ther is actually!
> 
> We are just taking our time lol


I will respect your opinion based solely on the standard of your signature.


----------



## .Elastic (Oct 19, 2008)

Role Model said:


> So fucking good:


Haha, that is quality. I like how all the players try to dropkick the referee one by one.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The ref delivers a king hit, classic.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So fucking good:


Very funny :lmao


In 55 minutes, 3-0 for Man Utd in an easy game also Quality goal scored by Tevez


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I love Ji Sung Park.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty easy to be fair. Park is a gem, and I think I'll cry if we let Tevez leave.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

When i went to watch Stoke/UTD on boxing day, Tevez was by far the best player on the pitch, he's an amazing all rounder and he grounds you out results.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Man United were pretty darn good, from what i saw. I honestly can't see who's going to knock them out of any of the competitions, the only teams i could see doing it in the CL are Liverpool & Barca, but even they would need a hell of a lot of luck doing it. It was nowhere near there strongest side and every player looked brilliant, although "Super" was hilariously bad, as usual.

Walcott & Eduardo should be back today, seems like a pretty easy result


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> When i went to watch Stoke/UTD on boxing day, Tevez was by far the best player on the pitch, he's an amazing all rounder and he grounds you out results.


They have to sign him at all costs. I'd have him start ahead of Berbatov all day long.

I always think back to the Barcelona second leg last year and the effort he put in, chasing everyone down like his life depended on it. You don't get that from Berbatov, and Tevez has scored more than enough goals to cancel out the argument that Berba is a better goalscorer. If it comes down to the last half hour or longer with United holding on to a 1-0 lead, you won't see Berbatov running round like Tevez would.

Tevez > Berbatov.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Two absolute class goals from Vela and Eduardo so far in the Arsenal/Burnley game.

Vela with a trademark chip under pressure and Eduardo with one of the greatest cheeky volleys i've ever seen, Song lifted it over the top of the defence and Eduardo calm as you like volley's it with the outside of his foot into the top corner, class.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Vela's goal was incredible, but Eduardo's was just out of this world. Think of Di Canio's voley for West Ham a few years ago, but a 'bit better. Walcott looked very lively when he came on as well, i pray to god that he's playing up front a lot more this season, it's clearly his best position. Special mention has to be given to Song's performance as well, brilliant from him.

Now, bring on Roma!


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Vela's goal was incredible, but Eduardo's was just out of this world. Think of Di Canio's voley for West Ham a few years ago, but a 'bit better. *Walcott looked very lively when he came on as well, i pray to god that he's playing up front a lot more this season, it's clearly his best position.* Special mention has to be given to Song's performance as well, brilliant from him.
> 
> Now, bring on Roma!


I thinik he's better off playing out wide. He seems to play better out there.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jboc15 said:


> I thinik he's better off playing out wide. He seems to play better out there.


Well at the moment that is where he is best off playing, i want to see an Eduardo & Van Persie partnership up front, i think that is, are best pair and future front line, as i don't see Adebayor staying in the Summer.

Then we can have two of Arshavin, Nasri, Walcott, Vela & Rosicky if he ever returns on the wings, which would be a good mixture of pace and creativity. Theo's pace just gives us an extra dimension, because it stretches the opposition and allows us to find spaces, and once Arshavin is fully fit we could have two wingers good at running at people and streching the play. Which once the mighty Cesc is back and picking those passes and making the runs from midfield, could be deadly.


Eduardo's goal for anyone that wants to see it, because it was pure class.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

How many people will be trying to do that this week when playing footy? It's not what i expected tbh, but it was better too.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

that was different class


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

My uncle and my cousin are in that video 

Absoutely great goal.

What are people's thoughts on Moyes complaining about the semi-finals being at Wembley? I agree, they should be at Cardiff tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's bollocks playing at Wembley before the final. It ruins the occasion and most teams are playing for the right to play at Wembley in the semi's. It makes it more of an achievement if you get through, and you're bound to be a little less motivated to reach the final if you're already playing at Wembley.

It's a commercial decision to get money back for the stadium, nothing more than that. For two nothern teams to have to travel to London too makes it worse. Hillsbrough, Villa Park, St. James, Stadium of Light would be fine choices. Cardiff is a ballache tbh. When we played Arsenal in 2005 in the semi, they made it a 12.45 kick off. It was a joke!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I wouldn't play a FA Cup Semi-Final at Stadium Of Light, rather use the Emirates or City of Manchester stadium tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> I wouldn't play a FA Cup Semi-Final at Stadium Of Light, rather use the Emirates or City of Manchester stadium tbh.


Emirates would be okay for two London teams bar Arsenal. City of Manchester would be fine too, but you can't have United
play in Manchester. It has to be in the north, but somewhere outside of Manchester or Merseyside.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I think Manchester Utd could play at City Of Manchester, if it was like Liverpool, because they don't really have an advantage, it would just be travelling time, as they only play there once a year like everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

The FA are offically ****s if this is true.

They're having the Everton/Man Utd semi final on the Sunday which is fair enough because the motorways on a Saturday will be nightmare plus getting in to London but the 12.30 kick off time. WTF is all that about?  Hope someone is winding me up. :$


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

First off, best sig ever!!!



DJ said:


> The FA are offically ****s if this is true.
> 
> They're having the Everton/Man Utd semi final on the Sunday which is fair enough because the motorways on a Saturday will be nightmare plus getting in to London but the 12.30 kick off time. WTF is all that about?  Hope someone is winding me up. :$


The FA are idiots. There is no reason why it can't be a 3.00 or 4.00 kick off. If it's for TV purposes, i don't think anyone would
care if the 4.00 game was switched to half 12 on the grounds of common sense. More people would watch the game at
4.00 anyway. Even all the people who have bought corporate boxes for Wembley will have to rush to get there for 12.30.

Utter bollocks best sums up that decision, but the FA make these choices all the time.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they have ridiculous times like these because of Sky not wanting a 3pm kick off, something I read about a year ago in FourFourTwo mentioned that.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Will Everton be treating us to some more of their 'United, top of the league' songs at Wembley?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

David's sig: Ever been to the Camp Nou, San Siro or Bernabeu and won? Embarassing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool: Ever been in the Premier League and won it? No? Embarassing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

So football started in 1992 did it? Embarassing


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> So football started in 1992 did it? Embarassing


It did for most Man Utd fans. :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

And Chelsea fans. 

ILMJ should maybe look at the mocking smiley after the statement, y'ano, it should make you cotton on to the sarcasm


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Re-read my post, if I hadn't have clocked I wouldn't have put the smiley at the end of it would I?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno, thats look more criticisng than sarcastic


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DJ said:


> The FA are offically ****s if this is true.
> 
> They're having the Everton/Man Utd semi final on the Sunday which is fair enough because the motorways on a Saturday will be nightmare plus getting in to London but the 12.30 kick off time. WTF is all that about?  Hope someone is winding me up. :$


Fucking hell if that's true, the FA is fucking embarrassing. :lmao


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Guys prepared to be embarrissed next year.








I really do hope that's not next years strip. Still way to early to tell though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seen it a while back, still not convinced it's real. I always like our kits related to historic ones from the past, but I prefer the white one that's been pictured around the web.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Still fairly ugly looking to say the least. I dont like the collar on it at all. The V shape thing could grow on me though. Got a pic of the white one by any chance RM?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

LMAO. 

I saw an even uglier version of it, with a tie up collar and tassles. 

Hope you get it,looks absolutely hideous.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It looks way too cheap tbh, around the badge inparticular. I'd laugh if it was the real deal though.


----------



## ExtremeGranta (Jun 10, 2006)

how many games are man utd undefeated in the epl?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haven't lost in the league since Arsenal, so think that's November 8th or something like that.....


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yes and this staurday won't be any different...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Out of the bottom 3 thank the lord with a huge, huge win for us tonight. We needed those 3 points with Arsenal away on Saturday, and to be honest i would have taken a draw before kick off. I hope to god Arsenal are tired after tonight and play like they have been recently in the three 0-0's.

*WHAT A RESULT!!*


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Out of the bottom 3 thank the lord with a huge, huge win for us tonight. We needed those 3 points with Arsenal away on Saturday, and to be honest i would have taken a draw before kick off. I hope to god Arsenal are tired after tonight and play like they have been recently in the three 0-0's.
> 
> *WHAT A RESULT!!*


I could see you getting another 0-0. Although Theo & Eduardo are back, they're still nowhere near match-fit and will probably start on the bench again. Add that to Big Sam's record against us, i'd say a draw is on the cards, unfortunately


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Out of the bottom 3 thank the lord with a huge, huge win for us tonight. We needed those 3 points with Arsenal away on Saturday, and to be honest i would have taken a draw before kick off. I hope to god Arsenal are tired after tonight and play like they have been recently in the three 0-0's.
> 
> *WHAT A RESULT!!*


I was shocked to see Blacburn winning yesterday too especially when i heard that Fulahm was going 1-0 in the first half but i guess they did it.

I guess Blackburn has great chance this saturday against Arsenal cus Arsenal's players are so tired after that dramatic game against Roma yesterday


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Medo said:


> I was shocked to see Blacburn winning yesterday too especially when i heard that Fulahm was going 1-0 in the first half but i guess they did it.
> 
> I guess Blackburn has great chance this saturday against Arsenal cus Arsenal's players are so tired after that dramatic game against Roma yesterday


Fingers crossed. It'll be a tough ask if Arsenal play anywhere near their best, but hopefully fatigue and complacency will be an issue. If that's the case, i think we could steal a draw, but i very much doubt we will get anything more than that.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dos Santos has gone on loan to Ispwich, surely he could of gone to a Premiership club.

From being a huge talent at Barca to this, shame.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Redknapp was probably bunged. 

Also, Sheff Utd getting 10 million over 5 years from WHU?
2 million a year?
15.5 million overall?

BARGAIN


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ex64 said:


> Dos Santos has gone on loan to Ispwich, surely he could of gone to a Premiership club.
> 
> From being a huge talent at Barca to this, shame.


Surprised to hear That But at the same time he is still young. Has a lot of time to grow and improve.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Must win game for us(boro) tommorow, if we dont i really think were going down


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Very excited about our game against Liverpool hopefully we beat them


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Dos Santos has gone on loan to Ispwich, surely he could of gone to a Premiership club.
> 
> From being a huge talent at Barca to this, shame.


I don't know who was a bigger flop for us this season, Dos Santos or Bently, ill say Bently as there was a lot of hype about him pre season, and plus, hes an arrogant fucker.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lucas Leiva starts in place of the injured Xabi Alonso as Liverpool try to keep their title dreams alive at Old Trafford this afternoon. Listen to full commentary on our Match Day Live show from 12.15pm GMT.
Rafa Benítez makes two changes from the side that spanked Real Madrid 4-0 on Tuesday, with Albert Riera also coming in for Ryan Babel.

The Reds XI in full is: Reina,
Arbeloa, Carragher, Skrtel, Aurelio,
Mascherano, Lucas,
Kuyt, Riera, Gerrard, 
Torres. 
Subs: Cavalieri, Hyypia, Babel, El Zhar, Dossena, Insua, Ngog. 

Gutted about Alonso, still hoping for the best.

so nervous.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on you redmen, Lucas dont prove me wrong lad


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

25 minute remain untill the match start, Come on Utd


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I can't see us winning without Alonso, Lucas will really struggle with United's pace today. 

Nervous, but it has an air of inevitabillity of losing about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking pathetic defending, we did at Anfield and we've done it again today, gift after gift.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh god, looking flat at times going forward, and some shoddy defending too, we're giving them the points atm.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Good game to watch as a neutral. Dunno what Vidic was playing at for the Torres goal tbh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Simply, our defenders can't stop TORRES 

Vidic!!!!!!:no:


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Dunno what's really going on with our defence at all so far today, Torres is causing Vidic all sorts of trouble at the moment.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yea I don't know what's happened to him today ?! the goal was just stupid thing tbh


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool really need to slow the game down.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What a nightmare for Vidic. Mistake for the first goal, get yourself sent off and then the third goal comes from the freekick.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh good lord, thank you Vidic for having the worst game of your life, on a day we really didnt need you to do so.

We arent winning now, just havent been good enough when we've controlled the ball.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CMON THE FUCKIN POOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Nightmare. Absolutely shocking. Torres was fucking dynamite in the first half. Not even the player of the year could handle him.

Just hope the response after this is as good as it was after the loss to Arsenal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What the fuck wrong with you Vidic ? what was that ? 

God.....


Edit- 4-1 now this is the worst day of my life


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

4-1 now. Never would've called that happening before the game.

Nice finish from Dosenna tbf.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What a Nightmare


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao 4-1 

Liverpool do the double over UTD.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Dig me a hole please. I want to die now.

At least I'll wake up from this nightmare in a minute ... right?? 

***

Credit to Liverpool. Torres absolutely terrorized us today, and they deserved the win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just one of those days, we didn't help ourselves at all. What can you say really, Liverpool took advantage of our shitness, we were embarrassing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, very nice finish from Dossena and great free kick from Aurellio. 

That's twice this year that Vidic has helped us to victory.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ us. Shocking stuff, I still think we'll win the league but my oh my, Liverpool are gonna be brimming with confidence now.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

As much as it pains me to say it congrats to liverpool for the win, we were our own worst enemy today but credit to them for capitalizing on our mistakes. We can't possibly play that bad again and I'm still confident we'll be holding up the title come the end of the season.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Still pretty shocked at Vidic, and our defending in general today.

Still 4 points clear at least.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Come on the POOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get in there!!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Wolf Beast said:


> Dig me a hole please. I want to die now.





Medo said:


> Edit- 4-1 now this is the worst day of my life


Its hardly that bad now, lads, your still fully in control of the league.

Still, great game for the neutral. Torres and Gerrard both quality, Liverpool need to play like that till the end of the season I think, and not drop points ANYWHERE if they are to at least try for the title, as its in United's hands clearly. 

Dossena's was the best goal I think, even better than Aurelios. Oh, I wonder will Fergie do a Interview now....


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Liverpool did Amazing game tbh but they should thank Vididc so much


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

:agree:Vidic was irrelivant mate, result was always going to be same


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Who the fuck are Man United? 

Brilliant result.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We need this win at Hull today, DESPERATLY.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Fucking amazing result that. 

Front to back we were fantastic, from Skrtel to Gerrard to Torres. Dossena with another beauty. 

Torres finally showed Vidic isn't unbreakable, he was fantastic today. 

Kuyt was incredible, such amazing workrate and defensive skill. 

Great free kick by Aurelio. 

GET IN. So happy right now.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Just like Man City last season, we didn't perform.

I'm confident we'll bounce back though, but it's a tough defeat to take.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GET THE FUCK IN!!!!!! 

4 - 1 Great Result for Liverpool Today. The Whole Team Played Very Very Well today. That is how we need to play all season long. 

Vidic Was Very Poor that Game. Him & Ferdinand were pretty much getting owned by Torres & Gerrard all match Long. Plus Rooney, Tevez & Ronaldo Contributed Very little to the match. Was Expecting a much more even match.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Get out Geovanni :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a cock Paul Ince is, laughing his head off at the news Arsenal had scored against us. What a twat! He needs to get over himself and realise he wasn't up to the job.

Good to see Boro & Bolton losing, Hull & Newcastle drawing. Keep it that way please.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Fuck me, it didn't take Fat Sam long to turn Blackburn into a dirty fuckers and long ball act did it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

-TheMercuryEnigma- said:


> Fuck me, it didn't take Fat Sam long to turn Blackburn into a dirty fuckers and long ball act did it.


Just about to say the same thing. 

Diouf a little gobby prick as usual.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What else did you expect?

It doesn't help when you get a team full of pansies who go down easier than a whore under instruction. Diouf should have gone to be fair though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldnt talk about diving pansies when you have one of the biggest diving pansies in the league in Diouf.

Also you are quite correct, he should have seen red, that was one ugly looking challenge and was totally unnecessary.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-TheMercuryEnigma- said:


> I wouldnt talk about diving pansies when you have one of the biggest diving pansies in the league in Diouf.


We were okay in that regard until he came in. He is scum and i didn't really want him to come, but he's a good player when he wants to be. He's got himself booked for dissent in our last two away games for absolutely no reason, and what he did to Almunia was a disgrace.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Diouf is a good player, always has been, but he's not got the attitude, discipline or intelligence to realize his potential.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^^^ So True. Diouf has a ton of Potential. The Problem is though he is also being noticed for doing the wrong things I.e. Moaning, Complaining & Spitting at Others :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He seriously wound me up at Hull when he got booked after being given a free kick. He carried on whinging despite getting the decision in his favour, but he went ballistic. He's something else that guy!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal Winning 3 - 0 now. Seems Like There Challenge for Fourth spot May Be Back On.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Emmanuel Eboue with another 2 goals, good lord.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

We played some good stuff today, having the pace on the break in Walcott and Arshavin really helped us speed up our passing game, than we have been able to do in recent months. Walcott may have a frustating lack of end product but he helps are overall game no end, and Arshavin showed some of his class and scored a great goal and was generally involved in everything good. I think the early goal really helped us aswell, because it prevented Blackburn from sitting back for 90 minutes, which i'm sure was their original game plan.

Eboue scoring two goals, what the fuck is up with that. 

Bendtner sort your finishing out. :no:


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Eboue comes on the 87th minute and scores 2, WOOOOOO!!!!!

Only got back now so i didn't get to see the match, but from what i heard, it was a jolly good performance


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The Arshavin show  

Brilliant from us today, fucking Eboue getting 2 as well :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Brilliant for our goal difference is that! :no:

It helps that the teams below us either lost or drew, and that Bolton & Sunderland both lost at home. A win next week at home to West Ham and we could erase the memories of complacency today.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good Result for Arsenal today. Didnt see the match but it Looks like Arshavin had a good game. Lets Just See If Arsenal Can continue on from that win & go on to finish in the top four. 

Also :lmao @ Eboue Getting two Goals Wow.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

MARLON Fucking KING.

Great result today considering we were 1-0 down, our strikers are fucking atrocious though we just have no spark going forward.

O well onwards and upwards.

COME ON BORO


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Arsenal won 4-0 really Impressive. They played good today and quality goal by Arshavin also Eboue scored 2 goals!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Medo said:


> Arsenal won 4-0 really Impressive. They played good today and quality goal by Arshavin also Eboue scored 2 goals!!!!


Not as impressive as that sig of yours!!

I think getting through to the last 8 of the Champions League, Villa's recent slip ups and the additions or returns of Eduardo, Walcott & Arshavin have given them that bit more belief. When they play football like they did today, they're one hell of a team. In all honesty, it could have been closer to 10 had Bendtner not been playing.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Class gif  Also check out the blert with the camera :lmao


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Class gif  Also check out the blert with the camera :lmao


haha brilliant


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Dossena = Legend Killer..

So happy today. Really dominated and demolished the champs today. Absoulutely owned them even before vidic got sent off. Reina had some nervy moments,apart from that everyone played their roles well. Aurelio looked much comfortable than the best leftback in the world.


----------



## Degenarate (Nov 6, 2008)

Embarrassing to lose like that to Liverpool. But I sort of predicted a loss keeping after both of their Champions League matches. Still 4 point clear at the top, if it is some solace.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Aurelio's form right now is brilliant, and with Insua always excellent and Dossena scoring like a goal machine, we looked pretty sorted at LB for the first time in years.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Aurelio's form right now is brilliant, and with Insua always excellent and Dossena scoring like a goal machine, we looked pretty sorted at LB for the first time in years.


"Ano", but cast ye mind back to before Christmas when Aurelio was a permacrock, we'd never really seen Insua in the first team and Doss was a laughing stock... times are a changing eh young Ben?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Yep, funny how things change. RB a little while ago never used to be a problem either, Finnan was always there, with Arbeloa as back up and Carragher rarely had to play there, but would do if necessary. 

So the weaknesses in positions have switched completely young Jamie.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ :lmao

Steven Taylor does something right for the first time all season that didn't involve cheating and grabs us a point. Well done 

Still think that we are in deep, deep trouble.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

KME, that is whay over the limit 

I posted on in the Premium VIP that is in, and i'll change certain bits if you want.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just in case some of you missed it. 
*
4-1.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

KME said:


> Yep, funny how things change. RB a little while ago never used to be a problem either, Finnan was always there, with Arbeloa as back up and Carragher rarely had to play there, but would do if necessary.
> 
> So the weaknesses in positions have switched completely young Jamie.


:lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Is there another quote from Vidic saying, "Look at in perspective. You might have won 4-1 but we're still 4 points clear with a game in hand"?

I think it's great that the title race is sort of open again now, but i don't see United letting it slip, and if they win the league like most think, what is a double over Man U going to mean at the end of the season? I don't think United will mind so much while you lot celebrate like you've won the league.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ You're clearly either a Manc or a WUM, why would you bother posting that? 

Also, how shite was Eboue's celebration, Pederson's dive and the Goal of the month on MOTD?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™;6999342 said:


> Is there another quote from Vidic saying, "Look at in perspective. You might have won 4-1 but we're still 4 points clear with a game in hand"?
> 
> I think it's great that the title race is sort of open again now, but i don't see United letting it slip, and if they win the league like most think, what is a double over Man U going to mean at the end of the season? I don't think United will mind so much while you lot celebrate like you've won the league.


Exactly, but I'll let them enjoy their moment.

We shouldn't throw it away, but today proved nothing is certain in football.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> ^ You're clearly either a Manc or a WUM, why would you bother posting that?
> 
> Also, how shite was Eboue's celebration, Pederson's dive and the Goal of the month on MOTD?


Because it's just funny to see all this fuss over one win that will lead to nothing anyway. God knows what you would all be like if Liverpool actually won the Premiership.:no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Is there another quote from Vidic saying, "Look at in perspective. You might have won 4-1 but we're still 4 points clear with a game in hand"?
> 
> I think it's great that the title race is sort of open again now, but i don't see United letting it slip, and if they win the league like most think, what is a double over Man U going to mean at the end of the season? I don't think United will mind so much while you lot celebrate like you've won the league.


I think Most Fans Are Just Happy That We Have Done the double over United. Which is believable since Man U Are One of our Arch Rivals. 

The League Is Not Open Just Yet Since Man U Still have a game in hand. If Man U Win That Game in hand then they basically just go 7 Points Clear and Liverpool & Chelsea are Most likely gonna be battling in it out for 2nd Place. If Man U Lose the game in hand THEN the league in blown wide open once again in a three way battle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Please Stop typing Like This, Its very Annoying.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Because it's just funny to see all this fuss over one win that will lead to nothing anyway. God knows what you would all be like if Liverpool actually won the Premiership.:no:


It's 4-1 at Old Trafford against the 2nd best side in the world, I think the celebrationary posts are justified. It's a simply HUGE win, and United fans would be acting the same way had they beaten us 4-1 at Anfield.

Besides, don't say you'd not act the same way if Blackburn won by a similar margin, you would. You know you would.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Please Stop typing Like This, Its very Annoying.


At least he's being humble and honest about things. We should pat him on the back.

EDIT:


Emperor DC said:


> It's 4-1 at Old Trafford against the 2nd best side in the world, I think the celebrationary posts are justified. It's a simply HUGE win, and United fans would be acting the same way had they beaten us 4-1 at Anfield.
> 
> Besides, don't say you'd not act the same way if Blackburn won by a similar margin, you would. You know you would.


Yours wasn't one of the posts that made me chuckle. We did the double over United in 05/06, including a 4-3 at Ewood, and it meant nothing as it didn't result in anything. Some (not you) are celebrating like it's as big as winning the title. In perspective, United are still well ahead in the race, and a double over United means nothing compared to winning the title. It's just a bit of an over reaction from some.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Nige™;6997840 said:


> What else did you expect?
> 
> It doesn't help when you get a team full of pansies who go down easier than a whore under instruction. Diouf should have gone to be fair though.


Stupid (And pathetic) statement. You've come to that conclusion based on nothing other then you're own ridiculous belief that a side full of young foreigners can do nothing but dive. Diouf stamped on Almunia's leg while running at full pace, if somebody did that to you, you'd be screaming in agony as well.

Just to add to that, the only side that was diving through-out that match were Blackburn. But it's ok, i'm sure our players were in the wrong for that as well, like they have been all season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diouf didn't stamp on his leg, unless I was watching a different tackle....


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

I was very pissed yesterday and almost shed a tear when the fourth goal went in. Then I slowly laughed to myself as we will be 7 points clear. Alright we shit out yesterday, you shit out the title.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> At least he's being humble and honest about things. We should pat him on the back.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Nah bollocks. You don't have a rivalry with United, it doesn't kill you inside when they beat you every season. They don't hav flags and such shite insulting you, and fans who sing about you in the worst way possible. 

When they were beating us, we had to put up with fucking where's wally pictures with Torres in Rio Ferdinand's back pocket, crap jokes, pictures of United banners insulting Liverpool, excessive wanking and photoshop over Anderson, condemnation of Mascherano and so on. This is our response. It's going to be a long long time before anyone beats United so comprehensively at OT agai, I'm making the most of the fact we did it. 

And even if you don't want to believe it, beating your biggest rivals 4-1 away from home is rather big. 

Even if it means fuck all, I'll still always be delighted we beat them 4-1 on their own turf.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KME said:


> Nah bollocks. You don't have a rivalry with United, it doesn't kill you inside when they beat you every season. They don't hav flags and such shite insulting you, and fans who sing about you in the worst way possible.
> 
> When they were beating us, we had to put up with fucking where's wally pictures with Torres in Rio Ferdinand's back pocket, crap jokes, pictures of United banners insulting Liverpool, *excessive wanking and photoshop over Anderson*, condemnation of Mascherano and so on. This is our response. It's going to be a long long time before anyone beats United so comprehensively at OT agai, I'm making the most of the fact we did it.
> 
> ...


guilty


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Stupid (And pathetic) statement. You've come to that conclusion based on nothing other then you're own ridiculous belief that a side full of young foreigners can do nothing but dive. Diouf stamped on Almunia's leg while running at full pace, if somebody did that to you, you'd be screaming in agony as well.
> 
> Just to add to that, the only side that was diving through-out that match were Blackburn. But it's ok, i'm sure our players were in the wrong for that as well, like they have been all season.


Na, i'm basing it on the fact that your players have previous for it. Who will ever forget Van Persie going down like a sack of spuds at City earlier in the season? That was one of the worst dives or excessive over reacting that i've seen. I didn't say anything about it being because you have a team full of young foreigners, and there's a lot of English players who try and con refs too (eg. Owen, Gerrard, Lampard). Kevin Davies summed it up best after he played Arsenal with their constant screams and theatrics.

I said what Diouf did was bad, but he didn't stamp on Almunia. He's scum, and i said that earlier too.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Nah Diouf is a legend!!

And United are absolute scum i would die for their ablosihment


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

KME said:


> And even if you don't want to believe it, beating your biggest rivals 4-1 away from home is rather big.
> 
> Even if it means fuck all, I'll still always be delighted we beat them 4-1 on their own turf.


Well said from a Liverpool fan point of view. It pretty much sums up the game yesterday however if we lose the game in hand then I believe it throws everything wide open. I'm not worrying right now.

I can honestly see next Friday, Man Utd vs. Liverpool 1/4 Champions League. It's just fate.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn that Michael Essien. He is such a great player, it's a pity that it's going to be a huge boost to Chelsea now that he's back. Two starts and two goals already. He's class!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

> Na, i'm basing it on the fact that your players have previous for it. Who will ever forget Van Persie going down like a sack of spuds at City earlier in the season? That was one of the worst dives or excessive over reacting that i've seen. I didn't say anything about it being because you have a team full of young foreigners, and there's a lot of English players who try and con refs too (eg. Owen, Gerrard, Lampard). Kevin Davies summed it up best after he played Arsenal with their constant screams and theatrics.


You having to go back to a match that 3 months to find an example more or less somes up how much you're flogging a dead horse. Kevin Davies is another cheating scumbag who was bitter that his team couldn't get a win with there anti-football. See, it's ok for teams t go and kick the shit out of us for the match, but when we even give a hint that we might not me be to happy about it, we're the second coming of satan in the form of 11 people, and when the other team complains about our complaining, they're heroes. Oh yeah, and when Wenger complains about the actions of the other team after he's lost, he's completely in the wrong, but when Kevin Davies does it, he's a spokesperson for the entire country. Guess that's what you deserve when you revolutionize the sport in this country, and introduce the most exciting football the country had ever seen. There was also only 1 team diving in that match, and that was the team you support.

Anyway, Villa are 2-0 down, so thank god for that. They're really fucking up a big oppurtunity here


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Nah Diouf is a legend!!
> 
> And United are absolute scum i would die for their ablosihment


:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you very much spurs you scummy lot are good for somthing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

tbf I don't know why Arsenal fans are even slightly worried about not getting 4th, it's been obvious for a while.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Chelsea are very good latley, they're doing really good now 

well i think that the spurs made the Arsenal fans so happy now :side:


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

It was inevitable that Villa were going to shit out. Fatigue has kicked in for most of them and their fixture list is horrible. United away, Liverpool away, Everton at home, I can see them picking up 1 point there. They have only picked up 1 point in 12 games or out of a possible 12 points which sucks for them because I admire what O'Neill has done there.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I admire what O'Neill has done there.


Spend quite a lot of money, talk a load of shite and finish in the UEFA Cup places again?


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

He took over in 2006 where they were an average mid to lower table team. Alright he has spend money but on solid players which many will probably be future England regulars. He is 9 games away from advancing Aston Villa into the Champions League. It's a tough challenge but can be achieved. For a team like Aston Villa I don't think you can do much better than to have a seasonal aspiration of finishing in the top 4. He is 9 games away from that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's not as it Liverpool & Chelsea haven't spent a lot of money in recent years, yet they're not that far ahead of Villa are they? It's only in the last month that Villa have slacked off. Chelsea haven't won the title for three seasons, and well, we won't even get in to when the last time Liverpool won the league, and yet they have both spent a lot more than Villa with the gap only around 10 points.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

Villa lack in depth and experience to see them out through the season.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm very pleased with the weekends results, being a Gunner i'm not sure weather to happy or sad that Spurs beat Villa today, but whatever the result would've been i am confident we'll be in the top four this season. O'Neill shot himself and his side in the foot in January when the only player that came in was Emile Heskey, if he has ambitions of finishing fourth, buying Heskey doesn't show too much ambition i don't think. Good result for us yesterday, Arshavin's second goal was amazing, it reminded me a bit of Kanu's third goal against Chelsea in the legendary 3-2 victory at Stamford Bridge some years ago. As for Blackburn, i think they'll stay up this season but Pederson's dive yesterday showed how silly modern day footballers are willing to make themselves look in their attempts to get a penalty, but what was even more of a joke was the fact that Pederson didn't even get booked.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

West Brom/West Ham is slowly turning into a stalemate. The crowd couldn't me more dead with both teams creating little chances. For a team fighting for survival, I would have expected more. I don't understand there consistent passing of the ball because they will never score with 11 West Ham players behind the ball. There only tactic is from scoring from crosses, but at times, the crosses aren't notewothy.

I can see West Ham sneaking a goal, but don't be surprised if this ends 0-0. Dire.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I was there, and the crowd wasn't dire. The football was, DDM was, the way we played was, the crowd certainly wasn't.

Tristan & Sears on Saturday plz and get fucking rid of DDM.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> It's not as it Liverpool & Chelsea haven't spent a lot of money in recent years, yet they're not that far ahead of Villa are they?


They really are...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It's not as it Liverpool & Chelsea haven't spent a lot of money in recent years, yet they're not that far ahead of Villa are they?


You are kidding right?


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Hull 1-0, good times... Chelsea will pick apart Hull if they get through like we did to Man City. I don't see the point in teams playing a second string for the FA Cup, it completely devalues it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> They really are...





3Dee said:


> You are kidding right?


I was talking points wise. If we're talking about the size of the clubs, then Liverpool & Chelsea are a lot bigger.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Thankyou RVP. We should win this now been all us in the second half.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I was talking points wise. If we're talking about the size of the clubs, then Liverpool & Chelsea are a lot bigger.


Was getting worried about you Nige 

Who else saw about Rob Green?

Got an accidental elbow from Olsson, it was accidental, i've seen it about eight times, he wasn't even looking at Green. But yer, from that elbow he had to have the smelling salts AND he bit part of his tongue off AND still played on. Robbie Green (Y)


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor Hull.

They deserve to win. Arsenal are shit.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Was getting worried about you Nige
> 
> Who else saw about Rob Green?
> 
> Got an accidental elbow from Olsson, it was accidental, i've seen it about eight times, he wasn't even looking at Green. But yer, from that elbow he had to have the smelling salts AND he bit part of his tongue off AND still played on. Robbie Green (Y)


You wanna worry about getting beat on Saturday at Ewood!!:agree:

Seriously, i think it will be a tough game with any outcome a possibility. As for the Green incident, i've not seen it on TV, but i
saw some quite sick pictures in the paprts today. Credit to Green for toughing it out, we need people like him in this day and
age. But i do think he should rest it this weekend with a few key members of the team attending to him while some
more youngsters get a chance.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Get in billy gallas. He was offside though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I was at the other end of the pitch when it happened, so i'll surf the papers websites in a min.

My team for Blackburn (w/ Upson ok )

Green

Neill Tomkins Upson Ilunga

Savio Kovac Parker LBM/Stanislas

Tristan Sears

HOW FUCKING WEAK A TEAM CAN YOU HAVE?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> My team for Blackburn (w/ Upson ok )
> 
> Green
> 
> ...


You're more than capable of shutting us out. There's still a decent base with Parker, Upson & Green. Ilunga & Neill are solid on both sides, and that's crucial with us playing the 4-5-1/4-3-3 with "Scum" Dioufy & "Fairy" Gamst on either flank.

Upson ok.:no: We can't have that.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yer he's gonna be ok despite being stretchered off, it was only a precaution.

There's nothing up front, we desperately miss Cole, something i didn't think i'd be saying at the start of the season. I can't wait for the hopeful return of Ashton.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So I heard Fabregas spat at the Hull #2?


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Anyone just see Phil Browns interview?? According to him, Cesc Fabregas spat at Brian Horton. No handshake from Arsene at the end of the game either. Tasty.

Plenty of controversy coming out of this game, that's for sure.

---
While I'm here;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgovSQv1SXM

Anyone who hasnt seen that video, take a look. Golden.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

:lmao That is hilarious. 

And spitting on someone is disguesting, if this is true, I'd expect a ban. He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

Well Terry spat on the legend that is Tevez in the Champions League Final. Nothing came of that.

Spitting is the worst thing you can do on a football pitch, imo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

To do it to someone who is on the touchline is despicable. Heat of the moment on the pitch and you get caught up it in all, it shouldn't happen, but it does. A row with an assistant manager, it's disgusting and reprehensible.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgnm4srzcdg

It's also not the first time. I have little respect for him now, ****.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao at Phil Brown's reaction after the match. 

There is no proof whatsoever that Cesc spat at anyone, so it's his word against theres.

Hey Phil Brown, you forgot your


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao the worst thing you can do on a football pitch. Are you serious? 

There's no proof anyway.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Phil Brown is also claiming Arsene Wenger has never shaken his hand in any of the previous games between Arsenal and Hull.










Hull City's manager Phil Brown shakes hands with Arsenal's manager Arsene Wenger after the final whistle.










So am i really to believe anything this lying piece of shit Phil Brown says, who does this **** think he is coming out and shitting on Arsenal just because he's been beaten. I hope he gets severly punished for his post-match comments. It's hardly surprising though considering Brown is from the Fat Sam school of ****s!. I really do hope Hull get relegated now, so this muppet can go back to his level.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Starrcade said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgnm4srzcdg
> 
> It's also not the first time. I have little respect for him now, ****.


I remember that now. That was just shocking. I mean, he didn't just spit in his face, he ducked and got right up close before doing it. That was just despicable.



-TheMercuryEnigma- said:


> Well Phil Brown is also claiming Arsene Wenger has never shaken his hand in any of the previous games between Arsenal and Hull.


He has short term memory loss?

*EDIT:* I saw this quote from Fabregas on Sky Sports.

_"I categorically deny that I spat at anybody after the match," he said in a statement on the club's official website.

"I have never done this in my whole career on the pitch, so why would I do it when I am not even playing?"_

Looks like he has memory problems too. He should see that video of him lobbing in Ballack's face.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, i did see that quote from Cesc, i lol'd pretty hard. In all seriousness though him spitting on Ballack when he was 17, was pretty bang out of order. His denial that he has ever done it, is hardly surprising though, he should have kept his mouth shut. I found his other comment better, when he said "I don't even know who he is".

I expect a little more from a Manager though, especially the *morning after* when you have got Phil Brown sticking by his words in a interview that is on the BBC website, if this was Arsene Wenger acting like this, then there would be a media outcry like there has been in the past, at least Wenger is big enough to withdraw stupid comments he has made. The difference is this is Phil Brown of lowly Hull, and fighting for the cause against the big bad boys of Arsenal so it's seen as okay, laughable.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Wenger always denies any wrong doing despite how obvious it is. Fabregas could of punched the guy, bent over and shat on his face and Wenger would still say "I did not see it".

He is also quick to blame someone if things dont go his way.

Its part of why he is such a great man.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

That's because he is never wrong or he just didn't see it. :side:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I find him hilarious at times. Especially the way he used to defend Viera no matter how many red cards he got.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

Overrated said:


> :lmao the worst thing you can do on a football pitch. Are you serious?


Whats worse?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Drop kicking a fan


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Starrcade said:


> Whats worse?


Maybe this










:side:



booned said:


> I find him hilarious at times. Especially the way he used to defend Viera no matter how many red cards he got.


Well it takes great skill to not see things, lol.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I recall Ballack actually saying Fabregas didn't spit on him, just "blew in his face", or something of the sort. 

Judging by the comments on that youtube video I don't think I'm the only one who remembers that. 

And spitting is about as low as you can go. Violence is bad and everything, but there's something really disgusting and hideous about spitting on someone, and if he has done so, then he should be ashamed. Not much proof that he actually did it, but why would they make it up? Not much to gain.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Just saw this on an Arsenal forum, and i thought i'd post it.










:lmao


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

KME said:


> And spitting is about as low as you can go. Violence is bad and everything, but there's something really disgusting and hideous about spitting on someone, and if he has done so, then he should be ashamed. Not much proof that he actually did it, but why would they make it up? Not much to gain.


(Y)

I actually think spitting is worse than the Cantona drop kick. Yeah, the idiot went mad and shit and there was fists exchanged but I don't find it as bad as spitting. The fan provoked Cantona and he went Physco Edge. So yeah, people won't agree but I think spitting in someone's face is worse than a fight.

I mean come on a fight in football? It never happens and the players roll around like fuck. Look at that dreadful 'brawl' in the Carling Cup Final. Arsenal/Chelsea. Pushing and shoving, not one punch thrown. If there was, it would be as if someone was shot.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Lol at that gif.

I'm surprised that Arshavin has settled in so quickly tbh.


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

The guy just fell, no skill.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Lol at that gif.
> 
> I'm surprised that Arshavin has settled in so quickly tbh.


He could have at least waited a week instead of destroying us with one and a half feet. It is a great gif though!

There was a picture in the Star yesterday of Arshavin standing next to Adebayor, where he looks so small compared to the big man. I'll try and find it, then edit it in.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Rafa's signed a 5 year extention according to .tv and the Beeb, gutted tbh, I really wanted Moyes, O'Neill, Redknapp, Allardyce or anyone else who is a darling of the media, look how well they've all done breaking into the top four whilst progressing nicely in europe..........

Nah seriously ecstatic, best thing to happen all week and Im including both drubbing of Europes "biggest" clubs :woo


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ye i will go with drop kicking a fan or doing a roy keane and ending someone's football career as being much worse than spitting at someone. 

Great news for liverpool if he has signed an extention.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I would personally say spitting on someone is at least just as bad because its a mark of disrespect and it is very, very disgusting imo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

They're completely different things and are bad in their own way, spitting is just much more cowardly and repulsive. Not saying kicking or stamping someone is good, but at least it's not so childish and disgusting.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

A pre-meditated attack on a knee-cap which ends a career is worse than spitting.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Let's just say i'd rather be spit on than have someone break my leg and potentially end my multi-million pound career. 

Arseblogger puts it best:



> It smacks of xenophobia, it's much easier to believe a foreign player is the villain of the piece than the clearly deluded but traditional English manager.
> 
> When someone like Kevin Nolan tries to break another player's leg with one of the most horrific challenges I've ever seen the ex-pros can't get on TV quick enough to say 'He's not that kind of lad' or 'He didn't mean to hurt him'.
> 
> Yet someone alleges that Cesc Fabregas spat on the ground and we have a litany of half-witted ex-footballers coming out and saying stupid things like they'd rather have a broken leg than be spat at. That spitting is somehow worse than violence and serious injury, which is so idiotic it's beyond words. The good old boys who defend Nolan for something the whole world has seen, and condemned, can't wait to stick the knife into Cesc for something that nobody but a fucking oompa-loompa looking **** from Hull claims to have witnessed. It's mental.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I just enjoy the fact such a lot of Arsenal fans are shrugging this off.

If it did happen, I'd find it ironic. Gallas is a lot of things, but he's not a ****, and that is what Fabregas will be if he did this.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Perhaps they're shrugging it off, because there is no evidence whatsoever to back up the deluded claims of Brown.

You only have to listen to the interviews Brown has given, to notice how edgy he is, and see how his own comments on the BBC website contradict his original comments made on Setanta.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Deluded? I think not.

Yes the shaking hands thing was utter wrong, but as you yourself said, there is no proof that Fabregas spat at Horton, so how is it deluded?

How do you know he didn't spit?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Well considering Brown first claimed Fabregas spat at Horton on the pitch, but later said in a different interview the one on the BBC website, that it happened in the tunnel where nobody saw other than Brown himself, convenient change of story.

All the signs point to Brown talking a whole load of bitter shit.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Doesn't make him deluded, idiotic probably.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

You're arguing over semantics, fact of the matter is Brown is just an under-pressure manager who is bitter about losing.

Just listen to and watch his interviews he gave, he comes across as somebody that doesnt even believe himself what he is saying.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Meh, I think Brown is out of his depth in the Prem, and i'll be surprised if they stay up this season.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Interesting figures from the BBC website, about the Top 4's net spending over the last 5 years.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7956396.stm



> In terms of net spending - taking into account income from sales - the clubs are much the same.
> 
> Liverpool's net spending over five years on players is £82.5m and United's has been £85.5m. Meanwhile, Chelsea spent £154.8m net on players during that time and *Arsenal just £3.4m.*


:argh:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Everton was so bad today, great victory for the pompy


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Time to be a Fulham fan for the day. Here's hoping Danny Murphy can do his old club a favour


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL, Man United.

Fulham's up 1-0, and Paul Scholes is out. God I hope this gets even better.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Devildude said:


> Time to be a Fulham fan for the day. *Here's hoping Danny Murphy can do his old club a favour *


Which is Exactly What He Did  1 - 0 to Fulham Danny Murphy Penalty and scholes has been sent off . This is Great


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

It's not even like Fulham have the goal and are just trying to hold now, they're utterly raping Manchester right now. If Zamora could learn to how to actually score, this would be awful. Fulham could easily have another 2 or 3 right now if they'd finish.

Ah well, I just want to hear the fanboys start coming up with excsues like they did last week, and every time Manchester doesn't win... aye, Reney? <3



...and Mark Noble's put West Ham up 1-0 on Blackburn, for those few of us who care.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Which is Exactly What He Did  1 - 0 to Fulham Danny Murphy Penalty and scholes has been sent off . This is Great


*Changes avatar comment to "gay for Danny Murphy"*

If Fulham throw this away I'm going to nerd rage so hard :kane:


----------



## Szumi (Jan 8, 2006)

2-0 FULHAM! Zolton Gera makes it 2-0, and Rooney's off with 2 yellows.

LOL, Man Joo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

What's going on Man Utd ??!! Now it's 0-2 and even to make it worse Rooney sent out with red card :no:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Who's cracking up now?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Absolutely fucking disgraceful. Words cannot describe what is wrong with us, Rooney & Scholes have always attracted their share of red cards, but this is beyond poor, considering we were all over them for the first 20 mins of the second half and should've scored had Schwarzer not produced to good back to back saves. Fergie needs to buck them up, the last two games, have been nothing short of dreadful, decision making wise.

Ugh. The only thing that can make this weekend better is if Villa can salvage something against Pool.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Well that was a shocking performance all round but hey Fulham played well and at the end of the day deserved the points though Scholes getting sent off so early really put us on the back foot. Hopefully Tottenham will do us a favour and hold on or add to their lead and hopefully villa will hit some form and take care of liverpool tomorrow.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

WANKTASTIC. 

Great day so far, with the Bitters, Boro and most importantly United all losing. Chelsea currently losing is also very nice. 

We still have to beat Villa, but Fulham have thrown this title race wide open, fair play to them. 

SUPER DAN, SUPER SUPER DAN.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

We need to beat Villa tomorrow or these results are all for nothing.

Could be a cracking last few months


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 0 - 1 Tottenham 
Manchester Untied 0 - 2 Fulham 

I Love Those results 

Liverpool Better win tomorrow. If We Do Then The title race is wide open.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Chelsea have lost 1-0. 

Great day to cap off a magnificent few days since the Real Madrid game. 

We have to win tommorow though, or this means piss all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bosingwa and his monobrow can fuck right off.

Why on earth would any defender stop a ball going out of play when it's going to be your goalkick? I've noticed it a lot before, but I haven't said it, but this guy does not have a footballing brain at all. He doesn't think at all. What an opportunity to close the gap to one point and we blow it due to a stupid decision. I'm so angry that I want to continue to type, but I have to keep deleting as it doesn't make sense. 'sake.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow Chelsea lost too !!! well i guess it's big chance for Liverpool tomorrow


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Villa are on Bad form right now So Lets hope Liverpool takes advantage of that and wins.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another bad result, but Chelsea losing is a bonus.

It'll be typical if Liverpool draw tommorow, but I can't see it. You better hope Torres and Gerrard don't get injured again this season. 

Not taking the piss, just saying. :cool2:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh dear God what a week and a bit, Villa dispatched at home tomorrow then game on 



> You better hope Torres and Gerrard don't get injured again this season.


Wot reli?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shite week.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao at UTD. 

We should be winning but Taylor has saved Newcastle twice. Taylor should be off the pitch aswell disgusting challenge on Arshavin. Good on Almunia no way was it a penalty though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Why Man Utd why ? 

also, I feel sorry for Newcastle really  3-1 for Arsenal atm


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bad first half from us, decent second half. Toure and Gallas were hopeless for most of the game, mainly Toure, although they were receiving little support from Diaby (who apart from the goal was awful) and Denilson.

Got the result though, that's all that matters.

Hopefully Liverpool won't bottle it tomorrow and beat Villa, i somehow see a Villa win though.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Arsenal looked amazing in the second half. A couple of great signings in the summer and a bit more luck in the injury department next season and i think they can challenge for the title.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

We only need a big commanding centre half, and a tough tackling ball winning midfielder and were set.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahhh, good day, up to ninth. Highest we have been in quite a while, make that a long while. A great game as well, we were good again. Gomes played how we all knew he could and how he did at PSV. I think if I'm correct we haven't conceded a goal at home against the top 4, and have 8 out of 12 points , and who said Gomes was rubbish (he didn't play versus Arse). Overall, a good day.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Dirk Kuyt scored at White Hart Lane in our 2-1 loss. Chelsea, United and Arsenal failed to score.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Eboue scored against you as well :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

He's cracking Up.. He's cracking Up..

We just need to win against Villa to make it one of the greatest weeks in recent memory. Utd are still the favorites i'd say. They are four points ahead (without a game now). I just hope Villa and Arsenal can do us a favor at OT. That's a wishful thinking because we have to continue our good form and continue winning.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

KME said:


> Dirk Kuyt scored at White Hart Lane in our 2-1 loss. Chelsea, United and Arsenal failed to score.


Fair point, I forgot that. Still I think, this is probably the best record we have ever had against the top 4; wouldn't quote me on that. 

I predict a Liverpool 2-1 win today, and an eventful finish to the season. :cheers:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

3-0, and not even half time yet.

Twat face Ferguson must be shitting it now


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Dark days for the Villa


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Great first half, with Torres and Gerrard actually being rather average. Two man team eh? 

Not over yet, but this rich vein of form is scary if we go on to win this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol @ Aston Villa 

Half Time at Anfield and Liverpool Are 3 - 0 Up & Torres & Gerrard have Barely Done Anything This weekend Just Gets Better and Better


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

wow just wow at Liverpool!!! 3-0 in the first half!! 

They're unstopabale now, also Riera is doing damn good in this game


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol Liverpool 5 -0 Aston Villa 

Gerrard Hat Trick. What A Match


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> Twat face Ferguson must be shitting it now


Ferguson's been in this situation many times, I doubt he's shitting himself. 

Very good times for Liverpool, this break coming up couldn't come at a worse time though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

5-0 now !! lol @ Villa.....good for Arsenal


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Right, so the big question...

Which is the best performance?

Liverpool vs. Real Madrid?
Liverpool vs. Man UTD?
Liverpool vs. Aston Villa?

For me its the UTD game. To come to the home of *THE* in form team and to come from behind and win that emphatically is an unquestionable feat.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Liverpool are on fire lately, amazing.

On a darker note, Newcastle are in the bottom 3 for at least 2 weeks. :crying:


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Villa are on a slippery slope


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Right, so the big question...
> 
> Which is the best performance?
> 
> ...


Man U Without a doubt. Todays Performance was very good But the Man U win comes after everyone was saying "Manchester United are unstoppable" & "Manchester could go on to win the quintuple".


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Real was the best performance, we were pheonomenal in that game. Against United we were good, and clinical, but not as exhilarating as we'd been against Real. 

Today was also fantastic, very dominant and good for the GD. Pleased for Gerrard. 

Hope Friedel's card is rescinded, it wasn't a dive by Torres cause you could see he wasn't looking at the keeper, but there was nothing Friedel could really do and to see red was hars. 

Great weekend again, following on from last weekends' lovelyness and that win over Real. It's been quite a couple of weeks.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Right, so the big question...
> 
> Which is the best performance?
> 
> ...


Against Man Utd without doubt


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> Liverpool are on fire lately, amazing.
> 
> On a darker note, Newcastle are in the bottom 3 for at least 2 weeks. :crying:


I Can see Newcastle creeping out of the relegation spots within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Blargh, I think we ripped Real apart, against United we were better in midfield and Torres did Vidic in, but we didn't absolutely mall them like we did with Real.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Amazing performance and result AGAIN, our goal difference is better than the Mancs now aswell 

Not bad for a NEGATIVE team


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Liverpool are on fire lately, amazing.
> 
> On a darker note, Newcastle are in the bottom 3 for at least 2 weeks. :crying:


And probably come the end of the season. :happy:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Right, so the big question...
> 
> Which is the best performance?
> 
> ...


Real easily. Liverpool played well against United, but it wasn't a superb display like Real.

Title race is back on boys and girls! It's going to be fun until the end of May.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Its for the neutrals it has to be said, hopefully united can loose one more game and liverpool close the gap to one point, since MAN U got the game in hand. That would make it so tense till may.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Potentially tricky games for United are Villa, Tottenham, Arsenal, City and possibly even Hull. 

We absolutely need them to do us a favour, if United just go on a winning run, whatever we do (which is unlikely to be anything without at least one slip up) will be for nothing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Liverpool are on fire lately, amazing.
> 
> On a darker note, Newcastle are in the bottom 3 for at least 2 weeks. :crying:


You'll be out of it when you beat us in your next game.



KME said:


> Potentially tricky games for United are Villa, Tottenham, Arsenal, City and possibly even Hull.
> 
> We absolutely need them to do us a favour, if United just go on a winning run, whatever we do (which is unlikely to be anything without at least one slip up) will be for nothing.


Wigan away will be a tough one and also, they don't have the best records at the Riverside.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

It has been amazing 2 weeks for Liverpool. We controlled the game from start to finish yesterday, with Villa having some good moments earlier in the first half. Reina was amazing i thought, made a fabulous save and his distribution was amazing, i wonder if Xabi has been mentoring him. Xabi's passing was great in first half. Torres and Gerrard were subdued, which is saying a lot about our team's strength when we actually scored 5 against a decent Villa side.

Friedel's red card was harsh. Now a thing that puts me off is that the international break is coming at the wrong time. I remember last time we were in good form and the break came and we lost lot of momentum. I hope it doesn't happen again. A good break for Utd as well. Fergie can regroup and give the hairdryer treatment to his guys.

Next Utd game vs Villa with Rooney,Scholes and Vidic suspended. I think Vulla can actually nick a point there and it's not March. So MON has a chance.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Arsenal will turn them over again so there is another 3 points lost.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

On a side note, Stoke seem to be edging closer away from the drop, Which is happy days for the potters faithful


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Incredible to tthink that Newcastle has only won 6 times this season. Absolutely dreadful. They need to sort the mess because time is running out for them. I don't want another Leeds


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

FAO of Man Utd fans who lurk/post on here. You might want to post this on Man Utd forums.

There is a person going around claiming to be a club Wembley member and will give you the chance to buy his 2 tickets for the semi final and be given 1st refusal for the final at face value. This person has successfully conned people in the past over tickets to sought after sporting events. He uses different names and will give you his mobile number and offer to meet you to swap payment for tickets. The day before the meet he will say he's got to go away on urgent business or something and can you buy William Hill vouchers and then give him the voucher number and he will send the tickets in the post. No tickets ever arrive obviously.

He's tried it this morning on an Everton forum but has been found out by someone typing his mobile number in to google. 

Edit:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Amrik+William+Hill+Scam&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're going to blow it.



its their year


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

-Joel- said:


> You'll be out of it when you beat us in your next game.
> 
> 
> 
> Wigan away will be a tough one and also, they don't have the best records at the Riverside.


True, but Wigan's best efforts against United, while admirable, always end up falling just short of anything that could pick up points, I expect a similar story this season. And Boro...well...I know they beat us, but at the moment I wouldn't fancy them to score against Charlton or Southampton, and their defending at Old Trafford was scarily bad. Their record in big team games this season is pretty rubbish too, think they go a draw against Arsenal, and then the win over us. 

They're 2 I'd hope would surprise me, but I've basically resigned myself to the fact United will win those.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You can't resign yourself to anything, this season has proved fuck all is certain.

It's up in the air, and it shouldn't be. One of the three should have taken this 'race' by the neck and choked it to death, and we've all had the chances, yet stumbled time and time again.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

We really need to stop fucking up. Hopefully we play Giggs next match, who I think has played one of the better seasons of his whole career.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We are fucking amazing at the moment

Just thought i'd pop into say that


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

We are fucking shit.

Thank fuck for the two week break, hopefully that works in are favour. 

(ben msn plz)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I was actually pleased about an international break, makes me feel dirty.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

"We are championship, say we are championship".

o well been resigned to that fact for a while now, just hope the geordies come down aswell.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

dav said:


> "We are championship, say we are championship".
> 
> o well been resigned to that fact for a while now, just hope the geordies come down aswell.


I think Newcastle will be safe. We can't win at home, proved by our draw against a weakened West Ham side on Saturday.

We won't get anything at Liverpool, Chelsea & Man City. Stoke away will be tough too, but our home games are winnable. I've been saying that for a while yet we drew with Everton, West Ham & Bolton. We have Tottenham next, and that won't be easy at all. Wigan will be tough, Portsmouth & West Brom are games we should win, but i don't think we'll win enough of those 4 to survive.

Newcastle have Fulham, Boro & Portsmouth at home, and i think they can pull it off where i don't see us winning enough points. I put a £5 bet on West Brom, Boro & us to go down today @ 9/1. Hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Spurs for the top 4 next season :argh:

Seriously though we have not lost to a top 4 team in the league this season despite the problems we have had. The win against chelsea was a superb display as chelsea were far from poor. Hopefully we can get into europe again and I will consider the season saved in retrospect the the start we had.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll be pretty pissed off if we don't finish in the top 8 tbh.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> I put a £5 bet on West Brom, Boro & us to go down today @ 9/1. Hopefully i'm wrong.


 Good shout. I think Boro and The Baggies are basically gone and either Newcastle or Blackburn will join them. But you never know this season. Spurs for 7th.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nah, we'll beat you in a couple of weeks, and you'll go six points behind us 

Shoulda put it on Magpies not you tbh.


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm, doubtful. We'll do the double over you, tbf. .


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Doubt it, we'll THE BAMBI back


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd be willling to bet a handsome sum of Newcastle going down.

Chelsea, Stoke, Tottenham, Portsmouth, Liverpool, Middlesbrough, Fulham, Villa.

There's maybe two/three games I can see Newcastle getting maximum points from, that is Middlesbrough and Stoke, maybe Fulham if they're lucky. That's a bastard of a run-in.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm glad we're not in the relegation scrap:

Tottenham, Villa, Everton, Liverpool, Chelsea

Still gotta play them, that's as about as bad as Geordies.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

dav said:


> "We are championship, say we are championship".
> 
> o well been resigned to that fact for a while now, just hope the geordies come down aswell.


I'm going to be honest here, I don't care about Boro enough to really want them to go down.



JayDeeSpur said:


> Good shout. I think Boro and The Baggies are basically gone and either Newcastle or Blackburn will join them. But you never know this season. Spurs for 7th.


We'll be alright, seeing as we still have you to play 

You're the team that just can't seem to beat us in the league.



JayDeeSpur said:


> Hmm, doubtful. We'll do the double over you, tbf. .


And we'll do the double over you :lol:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont want boro to go down, although I think they will. Newcastle royally fucked themselves this year and its their own fault if they do go down, however, I think they will survive by the skin of their teeth. 

Im going for Stoke, Brom, and Boro. I still think United will win the title, and Liverpool will come a close second, although I think Liverpool will win the Champs League.

Spurs will finish top 8 hopefully, although we still have to play Man Utd and Liverpool both away which will be very tough. A draw would be the best I could hope for.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I'd be willling to bet a handsome sum of Newcastle going down.
> 
> Chelsea, Stoke, Tottenham, Portsmouth, Liverpool, Middlesbrough, Fulham, Villa.
> 
> There's maybe two/three games I can see Newcastle getting maximum points from, that is Middlesbrough and Stoke, maybe Fulham if they're lucky. That's a bastard of a run-in.


I'd swap run ins for sure.

*Home:* Tottenham, Wigan, Portsmouth, West Brom
Away: Liverpool, Stoke, Man City, Chelsea.

We'll lose at least 3 of the away games. They can be written off right now. Stoke away is tricky, and Stoke can do what we have been unable to do all season; win at home. We've won 3 all year, and we'll need to do that if we're going to stay up.

We're looking at 1 or 3 points at most from our away games. At home, we could win the last 3, but i don't see us beating Tottenham. Newcastle's home games are easier than ours with Boro & Fulham in there, but i guess we do have West Brom, and both of us have Pompey to play.

It's going to be close, but i just can't see us turning the corner and picking out the wins we need at home, where i can see Newcastle beating Boro, Fulham, and probably Pompey.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Its time for realism now. We're on the way down, with have the hardest run in towards the end of the season..its just a matter of praying and hoping we stay up by picking up the odd point. There is so many teams in the relegation battle but the feeling around Newcastle well the places where i've been is we're going down. Fans have lost faith in our ability to stay up..hopefully it won't reflect on the players performances. Its now time that the big wage players show why they are on the money they get weekly. Honestly if I could I would drop most the Newcastle team and just play local homegrown players, even the fans walking the streets. Sure they'll lack technical ability but would make up for it in passon. After all the world class players are like everyone else they are just people nothing special about them(exception of Messi..that guys just not human)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ I don't fully argee with that, nice sig though 

Chelsea: 1 point (spurs got all 3 so it's not impossible)
Stoke: Possibly 3 points
Tottenham: 1 point (even though we always seem to beat them)
Portsmouth: 3 points
Liverpool: 0 points
Middlesbrough: 3 points 
Fulham: 3 points
Villa: 0 points

That isn't too unrealistic. Remember negativity doesn't help anyone


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Agreed on the Messi comment above.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> ^^ I don't fully argee with that, nice sig though
> 
> Chelsea: 1 point (spurs got all 3 so it's not impossible)
> Stoke: Possibly 3 points
> ...


Actually, it is. You won't be getting points against Chelsea or Tottenham on your current form. Your best chance of staying up - and even then its very close - is to beat Stoke, Middlesbrough and maybe Fulham. 

You won't be getting much out of the other games, if anything.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Boredom, curiosity and frustration with Uni work led to me doing this. I left West Brom out for obvious reasons.

*Middlesbrough (27)*
*Home:* Hull, Fulham, Man Utd, Aston Villa *- Estimation:* 7 pts
*Away:* Bolton, Arsenal, Newcastle, West Ham *- Estimation:* 1 pt
*Total Estimation:* 8 pts
*Total Points: 35 pts - Relegated*

*Newcastle (29)*
*Home:* Chelsea, Portsmouth, Middlesbrough, Fulham *- Estimation:* 7 pts
*Away:* Stoke, Tottenham, Liverpool, Aston Villa *- Estimation:* 1 pt
*Total Estimation:* 8 pts
*Total Points: 37 pts - Safe*

*Blackburn (31)*
*Home:* Tottenham, Wigan, Portsmouth, West Brom *- Estimation:* 7 pts
*Away:* Liverpool, Stoke, Man City, Chelsea *- Estimation:* 1 pt
*Total Estimation:* 8 pts
*Total Points: 39 pts - Safe*

*Sunderland (32)*
*Home:* Man Utd, Hull, Everton, Chelsea *- Estimation:* 4 pts
*Away:* West Ham, West Brom, Bolton, Portsmouth *- Estimation:* 2 pts
*Total Estimation:* 6 pts
*Total Points: 38 pts - Safe*

*Stoke (32)*
*Home:* Newcastle, Blackburn, West Ham, Wigan *- Estimation:* 8 pts
*Away:* West Brom, Fulham, Hull, Arsenal *- Estimation:* 1 pt
*Total Estimation:* 9 pts
*Total Points: 41 pts - Safe*

*Portsmouth (32) – Game In Hand*
*Home:* West Brom, Bolton, Arsenal, Sunderland *- Estimation:* 9 pts
*Away:* Hull, Man Utd, Newcastle, Blackburn, Wigan *- Estimation:* 2 pts
*Total Estimation:* 11 pts
*Total Points: 43 pts - Safe*

*Hull (33)*
*Home:* Portsmouth, Liverpool, Stoke, Man Utd *- Estimation:* 2 pts
*Away:* Middlesbrough, Sunderland, Aston Villa, Bolton *- Estimation:* 1 pt
*Total Estimation:* 3 pts
*Total Points: 36 pts - Relegated*

Looking at the games above, I think Portsmouth & Stoke will be fine and dandy. If Boro can win their next two home games, they might stand some kind of chance if others struggle. Sunderland’s games aren’t easy either, and neither are Hull’s with the exception of Stoke at home. It looks like there’s a lot of six pointers to come with a lot of the bottom teams having to play at least two of the teams around them.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Actually, it is. You won't be getting points against Chelsea or Tottenham on your current form. Your best chance of staying up - and even then its very close - is to beat Stoke, Middlesbrough and maybe Fulham.
> 
> You won't be getting much out of the other games, if anything.


We always beat Tottenham, that's just how it happens  Plus Chris Hughton will find their weaknesses :side:

You don't think we have a chance of beating Portsmouth? Bear in mind we weren't that bad against Arsenal, it was just the missed penalty that did for us in the end.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup hes a tactical genius. Can't see us beating Tottenham this time round. Its so hard to be positive although if we play like we did against Arsenal in the first half we'll stay up.

my pick to go down...West Brom, Middlesbrough, Blackburn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I can believe that my team (Stoke) will be safe. The key is though to WIN AWAY AT BROM. That's all, it's those three points that are the most valuable because we CAN get them. We haven't won away all season but this is the game that i truely feel that we must. 

I think we can win the remainder of our home games. 1 of them being against fellow strugglars Newcastle and with that vital win against Boro i feel we'll have the momentum to go on and beat them too.


----------



## Gringo-Killer (Mar 25, 2009)

pool will win the league and champions league 12 games guys come on!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Seriously finding it hard to remember when England last had a nice kit. Why are they still dealing with Umbro?!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i love the new england shirt


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice taste :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If Umbro give West Ham a new kit like that i would mark the fuck out


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Loving the new kit aswell,

Role Model is the one with the bad taste, pffft.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ex64 said:


> Loving the new kit aswell,
> 
> *Role Model is the one with the bad taste, pffft.*


Not surprising. 

The England kit ic niche, but I love it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I have to agree, I think it looks good. Plain but classy if that's the right word.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

"Less is more" 

tbh.

Tho the goalie one looks quite horrible tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm not English or anything, but I reckon it looks pretty rough.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can always rely on you to have good taste


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

3Dee said:


> i love the new england shirt


:agree:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well I do have to bring something to this here forum.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

well I'm swinging both ways, although i'm more leaning towards not liking it. Its look proper old school but too dull at the same time.


----------



## kurtsimonw (Mar 27, 2009)

Didn't see an introduction thing on the forum so this'll have to be my first post.

Anyways, I'm from Birmingham, England - making me a Villa fan - and support England of course! Not convinced on the new shirt yet, it looks decent enough I suppose, but I don't like collars on football shirts, prefer the round-beck types.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Not really a big fan of the new England shirt, I know they tried to make it look more retro but it just looks way too plain in my opinion.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The shirt's not so bad, it's the shorts and socks that are way too plain and boring.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

My personal opinion is the strip is pretty hellish, not that it really matters to me.

On the Scotland game, i suppose you could say a 3-0 defeat is respectable against a team like Holland with all our injuries etcc. You could say we were hard done by with our goal being chopped off and their second one being debatable but i still feel if we had brought it to 2-1 they would have still went onto win the game.

The Iceland game has always been the important game tbh and i still expect us to take a victory from that game.


----------



## greenbloodcell (Jan 14, 2006)

> On the Scotland game, i suppose you could say a 3-0 defeat is respectable against a team like Holland with all our injuries etc


Not to mention it was in Holland I believe. Very few teams can go to the Orange Land and come way with a Victory

And the England Kit.... I watched the highlights and I didnt notice there was a new Kit until Craig Foster and Les Murray discussed it (tho the highlight shots were taken from long range)


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The England shirt looks acceptable if you wear it how Beckham does, open, if you wear it all done up like Heskey did, it looks really shit. 

It's ok, looks hideous on certain players though, made Heskey look like Viscera.

To be fair, football shirts have moved on, retro can be good, but I don't think it should be worn all the time like the England kit will be. It should be like a one off special occasion type deal, that would be alright, but as a permanent kit? Looks like we've just been lazy and not made the attempt to match other teams with good, modern shirts.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7975700.stm

Alan Shearer is set to be appointed as Newcastle manager until the end of the season, BBC Sport understands.

Looks like he's finally decided the time is right. I would laugh my tits off if he took them down. That would hurt him, and that's why i'm amazed he's gone for it.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

It works both ways I guess, if he somehow keeps them up he'd be a bigger hero to newcastle fans than he already is.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/7975700.stm
> 
> Alan Shearer is set to be appointed as Newcastle manager until the end of the season, BBC Sport understands.
> 
> Looks like he's finally decided the time is right. I would laugh my tits off if he took them down. That would hurt him, and that's why i'm amazed he's gone for it.


Its a huge gamble. I think they would of survived without Shearer. You can saftly say they if they did go down, Shearer wouldnt stay in management for much longer. 

He should do what Ince has done and manage lower league teams. Learn your trade.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Its probably a huge april fools joke,where all of the media and Newcastle United are in on it just to make bigger idiots of their fans.

If Shearer were to take Newcastle down,as a Sunderland fan,it'd be fucking HUGE for us


----------



## greenbloodcell (Jan 14, 2006)

> He should do what Ince has done and manage lower league teams. Learn your trade.


That isn't nesscessarily the case all the time that the younger managers MUST go off to lower tier clubs to learn the ropes. Someone like Shearer who is a Long time Newcastle 'family member' for what?.... a decade? may just fall into the category of the Comfort zone managers. I think that sein Shearer spent the final half of his playing career at Newscatle may help him to slip into the groove alot quicker and he will be familiarised quicker than others with the new managemnt role.

Ince to my knowledge was never a Blackburn player, hence why he may not have had as a good of threshold as what people mostly would have forseen. Especially being a young manager. Look at Southgate. Sure i mean he is in a bit of a muck with boro now, but he still did a few good runs here and there for a lower level premier league club, and produced some shock results (2-0 over Liverpool, 8-1 over City <BASTARDS FOR DOIN THAT TO MY SKY BLUES!!!> and a few others)

One of the best examples I can think of is Guardiola at Barca. No other managment experience ANYWHERE yet as his first year as Manager BAM!... knocks Mardrid down a few notches. Sure he may have the likes of Eto'o spear heading the attack, and Messi and Xavi holding the MF, but you still gotta be skilled to pull all those egos into check.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I think its a win win situation for Shearer if i'm honest.

He keeps them up, he becomes a much bigger hero than he already was. Takes them down and just blames the resources he has had. He would still be a legend to them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shearer taking Newcastle down would be funny, I have nothing against Newcastle, but just hate that ****.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The Roy Keane - Shearer fights were exciting stuff, but he is a decent pundit on MOTD though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think he's useless on MOTD personally.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

greenbloodcell said:


> That isn't nesscessarily the case all the time that the younger managers MUST go off to lower tier clubs to learn the ropes. Someone like Shearer who is a Long time Newcastle 'family member' for what?.... a decade? may just fall into the category of the Comfort zone managers. I think that sein Shearer spent the final half of his playing career at Newscatle may help him to slip into the groove alot quicker and he will be familiarised quicker than others with the new managemnt role.
> 
> Ince to my knowledge was never a Blackburn player, hence why he may not have had as a good of threshold as what people mostly would have forseen. Especially being a young manager. Look at Southgate. Sure i mean he is in a bit of a muck with boro now, but he still did a few good runs here and there for a lower level premier league club, and produced some shock results (2-0 over Liverpool, 8-1 over City <BASTARDS FOR DOIN THAT TO MY SKY BLUES!!!> and a few others)
> 
> One of the best examples I can think of is Guardiola at Barca. No other managment experience ANYWHERE yet as his first year as Manager BAM!... knocks Mardrid down a few notches. Sure he may have the likes of Eto'o spear heading the attack, and Messi and Xavi holding the MF, but you still gotta be skilled to pull all those egos into check.


I'm not denying that it can have a positive effect on the team. I however believe that Ince was taking the right route before he rushed into the Blackburn job. Newcastle is a huge job for someone who has no experience at management level. English managers need to know the English game inside out, what better to start their manager career where they started their playing career? At the bottom.

It's common knowledge Shearer would manage Newcastle one day, but this is too soon.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> The Roy Keane - Shearer fights were exciting stuff, but he is a decent pundit on MOTD though.



He's fucking _wank_ on match of the day. The guy has very little personality. I'd love it if he and Keegan both managed them black n white bastards in the same season as they get relegated. Two "messiahs" partly responsible for taking them down. Bye bye statues outside of Sid James' Park for you two


----------



## greenbloodcell (Jan 14, 2006)

> what better to start their manager career where they started their playing career? At the bottom.


I c what ya getting at man (Good quote). Unless a name is Leo Messi, and ya started ya playing career as a 12 year old prodigy who was already then destined for greater things. ha ha!


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Newcastle will stay up.

I just heard on 5Live that Shearer has appointed Ian Dowie as his number two. Very strange.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ian Dowie? :lmao

This. Just. Gets. Better.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

It doesn't matter if Shearer takes Newcastle down, he'll still be a Messiah to them.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

booned said:


> *Newcastle will stay up.*
> 
> I just heard on 5Live that Shearer has appointed Ian Dowie as his number two. Very strange.


I doubt it.


----------



## kurtsimonw (Mar 27, 2009)

Newcasltes remaining fixtures are very difficult. They're currently in the bottom , with Chelsea to play next, then away at Stoke - which is a very tough game, particularly for a team like Newcastle - so they could find themself in real trouble soon enough.

As a Villa season ticket holder, it would please me to no end if we beat them on the final day of the season resulting in them being relegated. I have alot of friends who Newcastle fans and it really annoys me how they consider Newcastle a 'big' club!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

They've got some easy games at home in Fulham & Boro, who are equally poor away from home. They could beat Portsmouth too at St. James. Shearer coming in will give them a lift, and i think they can win those home games that might just be enough to help them survive as some other teams including ourselves have just as tough a run in, if not even more difficult.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Is this just a huge april fool joke are someit. I partly believe Shearer taking over but I also heard on the radio he was gonna be player-manager and wear the number 148 for how many goals he has scored for newcastle in the league.
Anyways..at work you could sense the buzz around site. There was a Shearer chant that lasted nearly 40mins.

I don't care if he takes us down..I'll still love him. Maybe going down is best for us, get rid of unwanted waste and bring in players that actually wanna play and aren't just intrested in the money.

SHEARER...SHEARER...SHEARER...SHEARER...SHEARER...SHEARER!!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

totti10 said:


> Is this just a huge april fool joke are someit. I partly believe Shearer taking over but I also heard on the radio he was gonna be player-manager and wear the number 148 for how many goals he has scored for newcastle in the league.
> Anyways..at work you could sense the buzz around site. There was a Shearer chant that lasted nearly 40mins.
> 
> *I don't care if he takes us down..I'll still love him.* Maybe going down is best for us, get rid of unwanted waste and bring in players that actually wanna play and aren't just intrested in the money.
> ...


The stupidity of geordies for all to see.........If he takes you down *I'LL* love him.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

you go on about that just being stupidity but its just not. Obviously you have never had half the player Shearer was or you'd feel the same. You call me stupid for saying that then go ahead say it, I'll not turn my back on 1 of my idols 'cause he took over near the end of the season and finishes us off. You calling Geordies stupid is just well 'stupid' have you met some of them, alot are very intellegent and well you've seen the state of some. You came off as a stereotypical arsehole, most mackems i've met are just retards but i don't associate retards with mackems..they have more class than yous.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

totti10 said:


> you go on about that just being stupidity but its just not. Obviously you have never had half the player Shearer was or you'd feel the same. You call me stupid for saying that then go ahead say it, I'll not turn my back on 1 of my idols 'cause he took over near the end of the season and finishes us off.* You calling Geordies stupid is just well 'stupid' have you met some of them, alot are very intellegent* and well you've seen the state of some. You came off as a stereotypical arsehole, most mackems i've met are just retards but i don't associate retards with mackems..they have more class than yous.



*Yeah,they're the geordies who support Sunderland.*

I hope Shearer fucks you up,takes you down and then the "toon faithful" start with the "shearer out" on their bedsheets. And it'll probably be mis-spelt.
You forget that for the last two years at Sid James' Park,all Shearer done was elbow people and score penalties. The only reason he got his place was cos they were desperate for him to break Milburns record.
And as for all-time hero......................Try *Niall Quinn*. That guy bought and saved our club when we needed him. Alan Shithead has only took the job for the money,no commitment at all. Where was he when the other so called messiah,Keegan,left? Sitting next to Gary Lineker talking shit,thats where.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm from London, and have no part in this, but to say that Shearer has took the job for they money is a million types of ridicolous.

I agree with the King Kev bit tho.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

The reason Shearer played was 'cause he was still our best striker. Could hold the ball up and everything. I agree with you there is no loyalty these days. They'll turn on him in a heart beat no doubt but the hardcore Geordies won't. Worse case scenario I want Shearer to just mutually quit not get sacked or anything. At the time he didn't want it, incase he let the team down but now he sees the club he loves is faceing relegation and he wants to help pull us out the shit.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

He loves the money. Thats why he signed for Blackburn ahead of Manchester United,and then stayed at Newcastle when it was obvious he was winning jack shit.
Sure,he's local and i don't doubt he loves the club,but where was his love for them when Keegan left?


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I get your point of view and everything but he didn't want it. Might of even been scared of failing at the time, now theres no pressure. Just so happens hes getting a canny sum to manage us and hopefully keep us up. Also the Ashley-Wise shit didn't help. This is all my opinion so yana disagree if you want. Its just what I want to believe.


----------



## kurtsimonw (Mar 27, 2009)

England lead 1-0 at the half, Crouch with the goal, assist from Terry. Decent first half. Pick up the 3 points here and we're well on our way to South Africa 2010!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

South Africa here we come!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It was a struggle, but at least we plugged away to get the win.

Great to see Ireland sneak an equaliser in Bari. That's a great result for them, and for Northern Ireland too. It's a pity that they won't qualify with the other teams having games in hand, and against San Marino too. Poland showed the world just how shit they are. Typical performance from Wales and no surprise there, but Scotland's win gives them a chance of getting second spot. I'm sure Barry Ferguson will be up night celebrating Fletcher's winner!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This just gets better, Dennis Wise has left the club :hb:

:happy:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I suspect that Wise's dismissal was part of the conditions for Shearer to sign. I still think that him taking charge for 8 games is a smoke screen to protect him if Newcastle go down. If Newcastle manage to survive, I think Shearer will stay.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Didn't see any other threads so i thought i'd just mention something here. Australia beat Uzbekistan 2-0 to pretty much lock up a spot for the World Cup. Still feels weird that we've almost qualified seeing as for so long it was just us running through all the shitty islander nations before facing someone decent in a last chance leg to make it in. Always had drama that way i.e vs Iran in '97 (don't remember stuff from before then tbh :$) and then Uruguay twice but now its just so cruisy


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Austrailia are a good side. One of the best in Asia/Oceania. I had no doubt that they would qualify.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know that we're one of the best in Asia (and Oceania for that matter) but i always have my doubts with us qualifying for Cups


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

You havnt got nearly as much competition as Europe or South America.

Japan are notable, but aside from that, theres not much else.


----------



## greenbloodcell (Jan 14, 2006)

South Korea are in form too. But they are in a different Qualifying group to us. All we need is 1 more point to get out 2nd foot into South Africa.

I would love to see Australia get drawn against an unconventional powerhouse in the W.C Group stage. Like Germany or Sweeden. Last time we had Brazil and Croatia but that didnt seem all that attractive. Brazil are the mac-daddy of all teams, and Croatia play a very short passing, Holding MF where Verbeek has as playing longer balls now and encourages crosses (look at what Bresciano and Kennedy did last night with a pin-point cross) :cheers:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Back to domestic action thank god tomoro with some real big games down the bottom. A tricky game for us, but Hull/Portsmouth & West Brom playing Stoke promises to be very interesting. I'd love a Pompey/West Brom double, but i don't see it happening.

Fingers crossed that Newcastle lose too and Shearer doesn't inspire them too much. It'll be that very rare day that i actually want Chelsea to beat someone destroy someone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Expecting a media frenzy tomorrow night when Liverpool go top.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the Shearer effect enough for us to get a result against Chelsea? I don't know, but i'm hoping it is


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Good win today, probably should have been more than the 2-0. 

Fucking fantastic to have the Cesc back, 2 assists for Cesc, the second assist being a stunning lofted pass over the top and 2 goals for Adebayor, can't complain.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Is the Shearer effect enough for us to get a result against Chelsea? I don't know, but i'm hoping it is


No it wasn't :sad:


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> No it wasn't :sad:



Good news for us,cos we lost again and it could be between Sunderland and the mags for that last relegation place


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

GET TO FICKING IN THERE YOSIIIII


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sign of champions is that.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

SUPER FUCKING BENAYOUN I WANT YOU TO TAKE ME FROM BEHIND AND....

Uh, I mean, I'm fairly pleased we scored there tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sign of champions is that.


The more and more it happens, the more and more I can see us doing it. Still a long way to go, and still have to rely on you slipping up, but doing things like this gives me hope, and that is the only thing we have had since before we beat you at OT.

We deserved it though, hit the woodwork half a dozen times by what the BBC said. Do not have Sultana so do not know for sure. :side:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Belief tbh, persevered right until the end until finally we got our just rewards, amazing, incredible finish


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Well done to Liverpool, they did deserve the victory over Fulham, after hitting the woodwork so many times i didn't think it was going to be their day but they won.

It was a good victory for Arsenal also, Fabregas and Adebayor got some valuable time under their belts after being injured for a long time, hopefully now we can keep them fit and get our other injured players back and end the season on a real high.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hopefully United will draw or lose today to make this an interesting title race for all concerned, but mainly for the neutrals. 

Oh and get in Andre Ooijer!!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why did we let Yossi go :no:

Stanislas and Tomkins


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Gary Neville :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gotta Love Benayoun 

& 1 - 1 in the Man U/Villa Match. Things are Looking good


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The more time goes by, the more I believe. Trying not to get my hopes up though, it will hurt like never before if we come so close, and yet come up short.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Villa 2 - 1 Manchester United :lmao


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

WHAT A FUCKING GOALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!

Macheda. My new hero


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Bullshit. Villa have completely bottled it. How do you expect to finish in a European spot when you can't even close the game down?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why the fuck would you defend a 2-1 lead at Old Trafford after dominating the first half?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Amazing, we were awful, didn't deserve it, but fucking hell what a moment for that lad.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

What a quality finish by Macheda, good come back in one of the better football matches this season to go back to the top.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

What a goal. Just amazing.

Stick that Yossi


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuck me, who needs Berbatov? That kid just made more of an impact in ten minutes than Berbatov has all season, and will ever do in a United shirt.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Fuck me, who needs Berbatov? That kid just made more of an impact in ten minutes than Berbatov has all season, and will ever do in a United shirt.


That's real harsh on Berbatov, he hasn't been at his best in the premier league sure but he has still had a pretty good impact especially in the champions league this season plus he's set up a hell of a lot of goals.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

what goal by Marcheda that great win good to see after yesterdays result


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

ah damn.. well played that new guy. and martin is an idiot. i don't know why he took off Milner and put Reo Coker on. Utd went strength to strength after that. and ashley young... grrrr. does he know anything about passing?

still disappointed although i expected utd to beat them..


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Id laugh my ass off if chelsea win after all the utd/liverpool tho i am a utd fan and fucking loved that and ronaldo and man utd proved why they are the best not on form but still making an impact baby and macheda as gray said a star is born, take a bow son


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

It was a real harsh result on villa after how well they had played for about 80 minutes but as soon as we equalized they just seemed to panic.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Adam Anarchy said:


> That's real harsh on Berbatov, he hasn't been at his best in the premier league sure but he has still had a pretty good impact especially in the champions league this season plus he's set up a hell of a lot of goals.


Disagree 100% 

Berbatov is easily one of the most overrated players in the league. No way is he worth £31 million. He is also probably the laziest striker in the league as well.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

They should have kept Milner in. Coker had no idea where to play, and he stayed on utd's half for most of the time. Ah well can't cry over spilled milk. Surely utd fans would have gone though the same emotions when Yossi scored.. 

This is just a crazy crazy season.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

3Dee said:


> Disagree 100%
> 
> Berbatov is easily one of the most overrated players in the league. No way is he worth £31 million. He is also probably the laziest striker in the league as well.


Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to say he was worth the £31 million paid for him but he hasn't been as bad as everybody is making him out to be. He has set up a lot of our goals in the premier league it's just because he's not scoring or tracking back as much as rooney or tevez that he's being made out to be useless by a lot of people.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Fantastic match, great ending. Marcheda's goal was really good too.

P.s Berbatov is a great player, haters should look at him when he was at his best at some parts of last season for Spurs. O.k. he hasn't been at his best, but he has had to adapt, and tbh he has put in more than a few really good performances over this season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I pretty much came all over the place when that goal went in.

Huge relief.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tevez > Berbatov.

United didn't need to sign Berbatov at all when Tevez was outstanding last year. He has nowhere near as much impact in a game as Tevez. Would you have seen Berba run back and tackle in his box like Tevez did today? No. I'm pretty confident in saying that Tevez contributed more goals and assists too last season than grumpy has this one, even on a goals or assists to games ratio.

You have to give United credit for the way they stuck at it with a lot of youngsters and fringe players on the pitch. Shame the title race isn't as open as it could have been with a draw, but hey ho.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg (May 30, 2006)

Strange I was certain I posted here. Anyway, My hand hurts from punching a wall - I was so gutted that Villa threw it away, although I'm over joyed for Shorey getting back into the team, I thought he had a good game and maybe O'Niel will play him a bit more now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Tevez > Berbatov.
> 
> United didn't need to sign Berbatov at all when Tevez was outstanding last year. He has nowhere near as much impact in a game as Tevez. Would you have seen Berba run back and tackle in his box like Tevez did today? No. I'm pretty confident in saying that Tevez contributed more goals and assists too last season than grumpy has this one, even on a goals or assists to games ratio.
> 
> *You have to give United credit for the way they stuck at it with a lot of youngsters and fringe players on the pitch. Shame the title race isn't as open as it could have been with a draw, but hey ho.*


There's still only one point in it....


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3Dee said:


> What a goal. Just amazing.
> 
> Stick that Yossi


That goal makes Yossi's 10x more important, if we'd dropped points and Macheda had pulled off what he did anyway, we'd have likely been out of the title race. The fact every United fan cummed over the goal pretty much indicates how well we've put ourselves back in the title race. 

It's a gutter that they won like that having been so shit and totally undeserving of victory, but it happens. We just have to try and beat Rovers next week, we play before United again so have a chance to go 2 points clear before they play, which will hopefully put them under pressure against Sunderland who need the points.

And tut tut at Macheda trying to copy Gerrard's camera thing. You can't beat the original sunshine, and despite what Richard Keys may think, Federico Macheda cannot do whatever Steven Gerrard can. He's no Neil Mellor. 

Thought Carew was magnificent today, Villa have some sort of crossing problem if they couldn't get the ball on his head despite how he was picking Neville, O'Shea and Evans apart. 

All we can do is BELIEVE.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't stand Yossi anymore, hence why he should stick it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I hope he responds to your hurtful words with the winner at Upton Park


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nah, i've worked it out; with Rafa's rotation policy he should be playing for the reserves that day 

We'll park 10 behind the ball during the game, like we did at Anfield, and vs the Mancs at UP, not so much against Chelsea which was interesting.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> There's still only one point in it....


The game in hand against Pompey will surely give you the extra 3 point lead. That's the way i see it. There may be twists and turns, and hopefully one of those with us going to Anfield and getting something on Saturday. With two games against Chelsea either side in the European Cup, i wonder if that will make a difference in terms of Liverpool's performance. Here's hoping.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just can't believe that people are now saying the title race is over, sadly I still expect a couple of twists before it's all over.


----------

